# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen Paroxetine

## Marretjuhh

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuw hier, en ik heb al een onderwerp gezien m.b.t afbouwen paroxetine, maar weet niet of daar nog veel naar gekeken wordt, dus ik open even een nieuwe. Hoop niet dat het erg is. Ik ben sinds twee weken bezig met afbouwen na 5 jaar paroxetine geslikt te hebben. Ik heb enorme last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Prikkelbaar, pijn in me lijf, onrustig(angstig) gevoel, vreemd gevoel in me hoofd(ik kan er geen naam aan geven, maar lijkt wel alsof ik heel de dag duizelig ben), huilbuien, en ga zo maar door. Van de psychiater heb ik ter ondersteuning oxazepam gekregen, maar wil die niet steeds slikken als ik me zo voel. Maar af en toe is het gewoon niet uit te houden. Heeft iemand tips hoe ik hier het beste doorheen kan komen? Het valt me erg zwaar, en de neiging om tach maar weer een hele te slikken is soms heel groot, maar ik wil er gewoon vanaf, want het is en het blijft verslavende rotzooi. Als ik er ook eenmaal vanaf ben, zal ik ook aan geen enkele A.D meer beginnen. 

Groetjes

----------


## marietje

Hallo,

Ook ik ben nieuw hier. Ruim anderhalf jaar heb ik paroxetine gebruikt en ben sinds een week of negen aan het afbouwen. De eerste 2 weken had ik het gevoel alsof ik de hele tijd licht in het hoofd was en steeds misselijk. Dat is overgegaan en daarna had ik het gevoel alsof ik de hele wereld aan kon. Maar helaas dat was van korte duur want sinds een week of 2 voel ik me de hele tijd een dweil. Misselijk, last van diarree en vervolgens juist weer verstopt. Last van hyperventalie door de angst dat er wat mis is met mij. Ook veel last van mijn spieren in nek en schouders. Wie herkent deze klachten ????

----------


## Marretjuhh

Deze klachten herken ik maar al te goed. Gister had ik een goeie dag met maar weinig klachten. Vandaag is het weer prut. Voel me down, licht in mijn hoofd, last van mijn darmen en ga zo maar door. Ik weet dat het voor een goed doel is, maar soms is het verrotte moeilijk.

----------


## marietje

Vandaag naar de huisarts geweest. Moet weer terug naar een hele tablet. Dit was mijn tweede poging die helaas ook weer is mislukt. De huisart vergelijkt het met iemand die suikerziekte heeft en insuline nodig heeft. Hij beweert ook dat ik een tekort heb van een bepaalde stof waardoor het afbouwen dus niet wil lukken. Mag het over een poos weer proberen maar hij is bang dat door dat tekort aan die stof dat ik er de rest van mijn leven aan zit. Wat een domper is dat om te horen maar goed zoals het nu gaat wil het ook niet dus leg me er voorlopig maar weer bij neer.

----------


## Kittykitt

hoi,

Ik ben nu ook (sinds 13 juni) gestopt met de paroxetine. 
Ik kan je vertellen het is een verschikking. Net zoals alle mensen
die op deze forums hebben gescheven heb ik ook last van rare 
bijverschijnselen. En dat vind ik geeneens zo heel erg. 
Ik ben lichaamelijk heel erg uitgeput. Met mijn tanden poetsen bijvoobeeld
moet ik pauzes nemen. Een tijdje geleden had ik gesolliceerd 
naar een opleiding verpleegkundige die ik dankzij deze TROEP
moet afzeggen. Verpleegkundige worden kan ik helaas voor een 
tijdje wel VERGETEN!!!  :Mad:  ik vind dit echt heel erg wat het was mijn
droom. 

Ook is het waar dat de mensen in de psychiatrie liegen over de bijwerking
van deze medicijnen. Ik kreeg van de verpleegkundige een recept voor paroxetine en ik moest het zelf allemaal maar uizoeken. Ook had ik geen 
arts waar ik terecht kon als ik rare verschijnselen had. Dit gebeurde allemaal 
in Meerkanten in Ermelo. Ik ben echt heel erg boos en vooral verdrietig dat 
ik nu niet mijn droombaan zal kunnen krijgen. Ik loop nogsteeds thuis wat ook
niet erg bevordelijk is voor iemand die depressief is. 
Ik ben nog maar 20 jaar en ik voel me zoals iemand die 80 is. 
Zelfs mijn oma is nog fitter dan ik ben. Ik kan alleen maar op de bank 
zitten. 

Nu vraag ik mij af of ik van deze moeheid af zal komen voor Februari 2008.  :Confused:  als dat namelijk zo zal zijn, kan ik toch de opleiding doen. 
Ik wil dit zo graag! Weten jullie geen manier hoe ik van mijn moeheid af moet 
komen? 

Groetjes, en allemaal heel veel succes en sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## marietje

Hallo Kittykit,
Van mijn huisarts heb ik begrepen dat dit allemaal ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn die met enkele weken over zouden moeten gaan. Is dit nou niet het geval zou het zo kunnen zijn dat je misschien net als ik die stof blijvend nodig hebt omdat er niet genoeg van die stoffen wordt aangemaakt. Als het te lang duurt zou ik er toch maar weer eens maar de huisarts over gaan praten want ik weet precies wat je voelt en dat is zeker geen pretje.

----------


## Kittykitt

Hallo marietje. 

Duurt het normaal gesproken echt maar een paar weken?!
Ik ben nu al 9 weken gestopt met de medicijnen. 
Heel erg bedankt voor je tip. Dan ga ik toch eens bij de 
huisarts langs!

----------


## Witte

Hallo allemaal,
ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Wat een ellende. Ik ben momenteel aan het proberen te stoppen met paroxetine. Wat een raar spul. Het hielp prima tegen mijn klachten maar de vermoeidheid, gebrek aan libido en de darmklachten waren niet gering. Ik heb het maar een maand of 6 gebruikt. Nu zit ik op om de dag een half tablet. Eigenlijk heb ik het meest last van duizeligheid en een heel raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. Ik werk (nog op therapeutische basis ) als verpleegkundige op een hele drukke longafdeling en dat is bijna niet te doen als je je zo voelt. Je kunt bijna niet functioneren.
Ik heb geen last meer van depressieve klachten of angsten. Als ik al deze reacties lees en ook op andere forums slaat je de angst om het hart. Hoe lang gaat dit duren?
Als ik dit geweten had had ik toch om een ander middel gevraagd of een consult bij een psychiater gevraagd. De huisarts had me alleen verteld van de bijwerkingen bij het opstarten, geen woord over de mogelijke problemen bij het stoppen. Alleen dat het rustig aan moest. Op dat moment wilde ik alleen maar geholpen worden. De paniekaanvallen waren overweldigend.

----------


## Felice

Oh Witte, ik herken dat helemaal...ik wou ook dat mijn huisarts gezegd had dat je er niet meer of bijna niet meer van af komt! Maar dat deed hij dus ook niet. En op dat moment was het bij mij ook zo nodig, dat je alleen maar geholpen wenst te worden.
Ik durf gewoon niet meer te stoppen...en gebruik het nu 6 en half jaar ruim...
(ik zat trouwens ook in de verpleging...)
Is het voor jou een optie om het dan maar te blijven gebruiken als je daar niet(te) veel last van hebt? Sterkte!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Kittykit,
Mocht je niet meer de verpleging in omdat je seroxat/paroxetine slikt? Wie zei dat dan? En heb jij dat verteld of ingevuld op een formulier? En hebben ze daar een gesprek met je over gehad, zodat jij het zelf toe konlichten? En wat, als je juist goed functioneert met seroxat?! Wat is hun reden om je dan niet aan te willen nemen? Misschien kom je wel serotonine tekort en functioneer je juist goed als je dit inneemt!

Ik kan me daar echt een beetje boos over maken, c.q. over opwinden. Het is discriminatie vind ik. Als iemand suikerziekte heeft wordt die toch ook niet afgewezen op grond van dat die insuline nodig heeft? Althans, dat neem ik aan.

En, in februari start inderdaad de nieuwe opleiding, maar in september ook weer! 2x per jaar, dus geef je zelf eventueel dit half jaar erbij! Dat is niets om een mensenleven en kun je misschien intussen ''geestelijk op orde'' komen.

Meid, als dit jouw droom is om in de verpleging te gaan, ga er dan voor en laat je niet zomaar afwijzen voor zoiets. Tenzij er een andere reden meespeelt vanuit de sollicitatiecommissie natuurlijk, die jij of wij niet weten.

Ik zat zelf ook in de verpleging en weet wat het is om dat werk zo graag te doen, en dan niet meer te kunnen. Een soort rouwproces bij mij. Ik mis het nog steeds, na jaaaaaaaaaaaaren nu al...en voel me mislukt omdat ik niet meer werk.

Wens jou heel veel succes en gá er voor, hoor!
Laat je nog wat horen hoe het gaat?? Je mag me ook mailen en ga voor je droom!

----------


## karinR

hoi allemaal,
ikzelf slik al 6 jaar seroxat.paar keer geprobeerd af te bouwen,maandenlang kruimeltje eraf.maar de electrische schokken door mn hele lijf en de daarbij horende electricshe geluiden om me heen drijven me tot waanzin,ben bang dat ik nooit meer van deze troep afkom.ik kon zelfs mn kinderen niet meer verstaan omdat ik alleen maar geknetter hoorde.zit nu dan maar weer op n halve per dag.......heb n gevoel dat hoe langzaam ik ook afbouw,de afkicksverschijnselen me dwingen weer meer in te nemen.moedeloos wordt je ervan.....groetjes van karin :Embarrassment:

----------


## Petra717

Hoi KarinR, 

Om welke redenen ben je begonnen met Seroxat?

Knuffel,
Petra

----------


## karinR

hoi petra,
6 jaar geleden ben ik n aantal mensen verloren,plus ik kreeg last van body dismorphic disorder.daarom begonnen met seroxat[paraxotine nu].... :Wink:

----------


## Ekeiram

Hallo,

ook ik ben momenteel aan het afbouwen met Seroxat. Ik had een hele tablet per dag (20mg) en zit nu sinds donderdag aan een halve. Ben elke ochtend misselijk, duizelig en heb hele dag hoofdpijn. Ook is het net of werken mijn ogen wat minder goed (met scherp zien etc.). Ik heb in totaal ongeveer 3 maand aan de seroxat gezeten. Maar ik lees hier dus dat deze afkickverschijnselen wel normaal zijn? En weet ook iemand hoelang dat ongeveer duurt?

Alvast bedankt en sterkte voor iedereen!

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom meteen naar een halve?
Normaal gezien ga je van een hele naar één dag een halve en de andere dag een hele...en dan pas naar een halve!!
De ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn erger of minder erg door HOE je afbouwt!
Hoe langzamer je afbouwt,hoe minder (lang) ontwenningsverschijnselen!
Trust me...I've been there many times before... :Wink:

----------


## Ekeiram

> Waarom meteen naar een halve?
> Normaal gezien ga je van een hele naar één dag een halve en de andere dag een hele...en dan pas naar een halve!!
> De ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn erger of minder erg door HOE je afbouwt!
> Hoe langzamer je afbouwt,hoe minder (lang) ontwenningsverschijnselen!
> Trust me...I've been there many times before...


Volgens de huisarts kon ik beginnen af te bouwen met een halve per dag. Ze hebben daar niks gezegd over ene dag dit en andere dag dat...
Dus daarom doe ik dus een halve, ga (ging) ervan uit dat dokters wel weten wat ze voorschrijven... :Frown: 

Ze hebben ook gezegd, 4 weekjes een halve en als dat goed gaat, stoppen! Dus ook niet kleinere hoeveelheden dan een halve.

----------


## Agnes574

Ppppfff....dat vind ik wel érg drastisch afbouwen hoor!
Geen wonder dat je dan ontwenningsverschijnselen hebt!!
Normaal wordt er voorgeschreven: één/half, half, half/kwart, een kwart, om de dag een kwart en dan pas stoppen...telkens een maand tot 6 weken elke stap...
Maar misschien willen ze je er snel vanaf hebben omdat je hebt aangegeven zo snel mogelijk te willen stoppen met die medicatie???
Of misschien kun je sneller afbouwen doordat je het maar 3 maanden dagelijks hebt gebruikt??? Ik weet het ook niet hoor,maar dit afbouwschema heb ik van verschillende huisartsen,psychiaters/psychologen, en artsen van UZ Gent.....
Ik zie het gewoon als volgt;
-snel afbouwen én stoppen met veel ontwenningsverschijnselen of
-langzaam afbouwen én stoppen met weinig tot geen ontwenning...
Ik persoonlijk kies voor het laatste,maar ieder zijn ding hé  :Wink: 

Ik wens je veel sterkte in ieder geval!!!
Agnes

----------


## Jolanda25

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuw hier en heb alles eens goed doorgelezen.
Ik herken een hele hoop dingen die hier boven staan geschreven (helaas).
Zelf heb ik nu ongeveer 6 maanden paroxetine geslikt, dit had ik voor geschreven gekregen omdat ik veel last had van paniek en angstaanvallen.
Ik ben nu ruim 5 weken geleden gaan afbouwen met een half tabletje per dag (van 20mg naar 10mg) En ben nu sinds 5 dagen helemaal gestopt (iov met de huisarts heb ik het op deze manier gedaan). 
Ik zit nu al de hele week thuis, lekker in mijn eigen omgeving. Dit omdat ik veel last heb van ontwenningsverschijnselen, af en toe is het echt niet leuk meer. Maar ik wil doorzetten..... 
Ik heb vooral last van een wazig gevoel door heel mijn lichaam, niet constant maar met vlage... het lijken wel stroom stoten op mijn zenuwen. Ook heb ik de eerste paar dagen last gehad van diarree, hoofpijn misselijk en veel duizelingen. De duizelingen heb ik nog steeds en rijdt daarom ook geen auto. Lijkt me niet verstandig.... ook heb ik pijn door heel mijn lijf, spierpijn van boven tot onder... een grieperig gevoel maar dan 3x zo erg. 
Mijn gevoel komt ook weer helemaal terug, voel me het ene moment heel emotioneel en dan weer vrolijk, maar dan kan dan ook weer omslaan naar moe en verdrietig. 
Het zal er allemaal wel bij horen denk ik dan, maar toch vraag ik om een bevestiging....

herkent iemand dit allemaal ? 

grt Jolanda

----------


## derkelina

hallo,
Ik zit hier pas op deze site,en zie dat jullie allemaal stukje bij beetje verminderen met 
seroxat!Ik zelf heb ongeveer drie weken geleden het vergeten in te nemen(20MG).Toen ik een beetje raar werd elektrische schokken aan een kant van het lichaam kreeg,schoot het mij te binnen dat ik seroxat vergeten was.Dacht toen dat red ik wel eventjes ben
toen doorgegaan en het niet meer ingenomen.Ben nu heel moe,spierpijn,en word soms sinds anderhalve week raar in mijn hoofd en sta dan te trillen op mijn benen,net of
ik elk moment er door heen kan zakken,voel mij dan verder door mijn lichaam ook raar.Kan iemand mij zeggen of het ook door het afkicken van de seroxat komt?Krijg er dan ook angst bij en ben bang dat ik een enge ziekte heb!Gebruik nog wel oxezapam 2x daags 1 tablet!

----------


## Jolanda25

> hallo,
> Kan iemand mij zeggen of het ook door het afkicken van de seroxat komt?Krijg er dan ook angst bij en ben bang dat ik een enge ziekte heb!Gebruik nog wel oxezapam 2x daags 1 tablet!


Hoi, ik denk eerder dat je contact op moet nemen met je huisarts.
Ik had dat gevoel nl ook maar toen had ik nog geen medicijnen, wil je niet ontmoedigen maar waarschuwen. 

Vergeet 1 ding niet, je hoeft niet bang te zijn voor een enge ziekte.

suc6 en probeer het rustig aan te doen.

Jolanda

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Allemaal, 

Ook ik heb Paroxetine gebruikt, gelukkig niet voor lange tijd. Al na 1 dag had ik last van veel bijwerkingen. 
Met de Paroxetine was ik veel meer down, zeer vermoeid, misselijk, buikkrampen, niet meer kunnen slapen, diaree, geen eetlust meer, moeite met slikken (eten), concentratie verlies (wat al onder nul lag), veel angstig, braken, huilbuien, geen zin in sociale activiteiten en koorts... Kortom was het gebruik voor mij een ware ramp. 
Ben dan ook snel (na 1,5 week) naar de huisarts gegaan... blijkt dat ik allergisch ben voor een stofje in Paroxetine :Confused: . 
Om deze reden ben ik ook abuis (zonder afbouwen) gestopt met Paroxetine.
Voor mij is het nu eerst uitzieken. 
Heb nu Efexor XR 37,5 gekregen en mag overleggen met me psychologe over gebruik van andere AD in combinatie met Efexor XR 37,5.

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Derkelina, 

Ik denk dat het verstandig is om contact op te nemen met je huisarts. 
Hij kent jouw het beste en weet ook hoelang je de Seroxat hebt gebruikt... Hoelanger je het gebruikt, hoe groter de kans op ontwenningsverschijnselen bij het stoppen zonder afbouwen.

Wees eerlijk tegenover je huisarts, dat je bent gestopt en waarom.
Succes! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Jolanda25, 

Als ik je verhaal zo lees, heb je last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. 
Je schrijft dat je Paroxetine een half jaar hebt gebruikt, het kan zijn dat dit genoeg was om je gevoel van paniek en angstaanvallen te verminderen, maar niet genoeg om terug val te voorkomen. 
Ook kan het meespelen dat je in te grote stappen aan het afbouwen bent. 
Hou wel in je achter hoofd, dat nagenoeg iederen die anti depressiva heeft gebruikt, last van ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgt. Om deze reden wordt er ook vaak in kleine stapjes afgebouwt, op deze manier is de kans op ontwenningsverschijnselen minder groot.

Ik zou in ieder geval wel een afspraak maken met je huisarts en die inlichten over je ontwenningsverschijnselen, en vertel ook dat je gevoel weer terug komt.

Succes! 

Knuffel,
petra




> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw hier en heb alles eens goed doorgelezen.
> Ik herken een hele hoop dingen die hier boven staan geschreven (helaas).
> Zelf heb ik nu ongeveer 6 maanden paroxetine geslikt, dit had ik voor geschreven gekregen omdat ik veel last had van paniek en angstaanvallen.
> Ik ben nu ruim 5 weken geleden gaan afbouwen met een half tabletje per dag (van 20mg naar 10mg) En ben nu sinds 5 dagen helemaal gestopt (iov met de huisarts heb ik het op deze manier gedaan). 
> Ik zit nu al de hele week thuis, lekker in mijn eigen omgeving. Dit omdat ik veel last heb van ontwenningsverschijnselen, af en toe is het echt niet leuk meer. Maar ik wil doorzetten..... 
> Ik heb vooral last van een wazig gevoel door heel mijn lichaam, niet constant maar met vlage... het lijken wel stroom stoten op mijn zenuwen. Ook heb ik de eerste paar dagen last gehad van diarree, hoofpijn misselijk en veel duizelingen. De duizelingen heb ik nog steeds en rijdt daarom ook geen auto. Lijkt me niet verstandig.... ook heb ik pijn door heel mijn lijf, spierpijn van boven tot onder... een grieperig gevoel maar dan 3x zo erg. 
> Mijn gevoel komt ook weer helemaal terug, voel me het ene moment heel emotioneel en dan weer vrolijk, maar dan kan dan ook weer omslaan naar moe en verdrietig. 
> ...

----------


## derkelina

hallo alemaal,

Ik ben 2 jaar aan de seroxat geweest,merk nu ook wel dat ik erg afwezig ben d.w.z. ik hoor mijn man en kinderen wel om mij heen maar het dringt niet door mij heen als ze met mij praten dan ben ik zo vergeten waar ze het over hebben.Maar aan de andere kant voel ik mij wel weer meer mens!

groetjes derkelina

----------


## Jolanda25

Hallo,

Ik heb vrijdag nog contact gehad met mijn huisarts (voor de zekerheid) en omdat ik niet goed werd van de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ze zeggen het vaak tegen je en nu ook.... neem een paracetamol, om de 6 uur 2 stuks. Ik moet zeggen dat het erg goed werkt, het onderdrukt te verschijnselen redelijk goed. Het helpt mij erg goed om de dag normaler door te komen. 
Maar wat ik begrepen heb is dat de ontwenningsverschijnselen 4 tot 6 weken kunnen duren en zolang kan ik toch echt geen asprine gaan slikken. 
Dus ik probeer het af en toe zonder, mocht het niet gaan dan neem ik weer een asprine en gaat het snel beter. Verder doe ik ook vooral dingen die ik leuk vind, dan voel je je ook snel beter. Dus ik ga ervoor om zonder paroxetine verder te gaan.... ik weet zeker dat ik zonder kan en ik heb dan ook nog geen moment gehad dat ik angstig of paniekerig was.... gelukkig maar. 

grt Jolanda25

----------


## Marretjuhh

Hallo allemaal,

Daar ben ik weer, toen ik schreef was ik bezig met afbouwen, en helaas is deze poging mislukt. Ik zit nu gewoon weer aan de 20mg per dag, en dat al 5 jaar lang. Ieder afbouwschema dat ik krijg is gewoon niet vol te houden, en zeker omdat ik een rijdend beroep heb is het belangrijk dat ik mijn koppie bij de weg hou. Ik ga nu op het internet eens zoeken naar afbouwschema's die mij misschien wel goed doen. En misschien hebben jullie wel tips voor me, daar zou ik erg blij mee zijn. 

Groetjes

----------


## morph

Hai,

Ik lees net al deze verhalen en ben blij (weer eens wat anders) dat ik eindelijk eens ervaringen van anderen lees. Ik ben zelf 3 keer mislukt gestopt en mijn huisarts zegt dat ik, net als iemand hier eerder al schreef, de rest van mijn leven 30 mg paroxetine zal moeten blijven slikken. Ik zal dat gewoon moeten accepteren, zoals een ander wel eens een pukkel heeft. Niets aan te doen, jammer maar helaas, slik jij maar lekker de rest van je leven elke dag een pilletje. (Zo zei de beste man het niet letterlijk)

Ik daarintegen zou liever niets meer slikken. Vaak vergeet ik mijn medicijnen, wat een hoop sjagrijn en rotgevoel in hoofd en lijf teweegbrengt. Daarbij komt dat ik eigenlijk al die jaren nooit echt het gevoel heb gehad dat het effect positief was. Ik ben nog steeds heel veel depressief, paniek, angsten en in de war. Dus vraag ik me steeds af of ik niet beter dan dat allemaal kan voelen zonder ook nog eens die rotmedicijnen te moeten slikken. 
Misschien voel ik mij wel zo rot omdat ik een natuurlijk proces beinvloed en door mijn vaak onnauwkeurige inname slecht beinvloed.
Bovendien slikte ik de eerste 4 jaar 20 mg. Door een (mislukte) poging te stoppen met blowen ging het leven zo moeizaam dat ik destijds, na overleg met de huisarts, naar 30 mg. ben gegaan. Nu slik ik al 3 jaar 30 mg. 
Ik heb drie keer afgebouwd en steeds weer begonnen doordat ik te depressief werd. De laatste keer heb ik een half jaar 20 mg. geslikt en het uiteindelijk toch maar weer opgegeven. 
Maar mijn gevoel zegt me dat ik zo erg depressief wordt, juist door het opnieuw reguleren van mijn serotenine huishouding. Mijn hoop is dat als ik lang genoeg stop met de medicijnen dat ik dan uiteindelijk weer normaal zal zijn zoals ik vroeger was en nu ben, met medicijnen. Als ik stop lijkt de depressie veel zwaarder en de verwarring zo groot, of ben ik gewoon vergeten hoe het vroeger was, kan dat? 
Maar mijn leven nu is i.i.g. een stuk prettiger en veiliger dan 7 jaar terug, ik heb het idee dat stoppen uiteindelijk licht zal geven.

Iemand al jaren gestopt?????????

----------


## danielle74daan

:Confused:  :Confused: hallo marretjuh
ik weet precies wat je bedoeld ......pff ben er zelf nu 2 weken vanaf met afbouwen tot een halfje en daarna niks meer...
ik heb bijna de zelfde ontwenningverschijnselen als jij...en ik heb net voor t eerst weer een angst paniek aanval gehad gelijk janken en waarom????
ik voelde me zooooo klote depri...
ik hoop dat ik niet terug val .. woensdag ff naar huisarts voor verwijzing psycholoog want ik denk niet dat ik deze tyd alleen aan kan???
ik wil eigenlijk helemaal niks meer voor mn klachten...(angst en paniekaanvallen)....geen med. meer in ieder geval.....
ik heb ze totaal een jaar of 10 gesliktttt
ik was t zo zat....gaat t nu wel wat beter met je???


groetjes danielle


> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw hier, en ik heb al een onderwerp gezien m.b.t afbouwen paroxetine, maar weet niet of daar nog veel naar gekeken wordt, dus ik open even een nieuwe. Hoop niet dat het erg is. Ik ben sinds twee weken bezig met afbouwen na 5 jaar paroxetine geslikt te hebben. Ik heb enorme last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Prikkelbaar, pijn in me lijf, onrustig(angstig) gevoel, vreemd gevoel in me hoofd(ik kan er geen naam aan geven, maar lijkt wel alsof ik heel de dag duizelig ben), huilbuien, en ga zo maar door. Van de psychiater heb ik ter ondersteuning oxazepam gekregen, maar wil die niet steeds slikken als ik me zo voel. Maar af en toe is het gewoon niet uit te houden. Heeft iemand tips hoe ik hier het beste doorheen kan komen? Het valt me erg zwaar, en de neiging om tach maar weer een hele te slikken is soms heel groot, maar ik wil er gewoon vanaf, want het is en het blijft verslavende rotzooi. Als ik er ook eenmaal vanaf ben, zal ik ook aan geen enkele A.D meer beginnen. 
> 
> Groetjes

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Hallo allemaal,
Wat een slechte reacties hebben we met zij allen op paroxetine (het afbouwen ervan in ieder geval).
Ik ben er ook een van, watv een rotzooi!
Ik ben 24 maar lijkt wel of ik in de overgang zit joh!
Vanuit het niets heel heet krijgen, ook huiduitslag over mijn hele lichaam..
Tja de alom bekende schokjes in mijn hoofd en lichaam, Dan weer heel vrolijk en dan weer zwaar geirriteerd binnen 1 minuut, pfff zo vermoeiend allemaal.
Maar ik zet door, dan maar een paar maanden afzien en wweer fris, mijn oude ik proberen terug te vinden.
Of leren kennen, want ik heb in totaal 8 jaar ad geslikt, en weet niet meer hoe ik ervoor was precies, maar ja, dat gaan we ontdekken.
Het enige probleem wat ik heb met stoppen is niet zozeer de ontwenningsverschijnselen bij mij, (ik zal het proberen goed te dragen) maar is dat iik een alleenstaande moeder ben van een zoontje van 5.
Ik hoop niet dat hij er hinder van zal ondervinden dat mama af en toe niet altijd even vrolijk is.
Ik ga mijn best doen, afspraak met maatschappelijk werker staat al...
En voor de rest ga ik doorbijten en afzien, totdat het laatste beetje rotzooi mijn lijf uit is, zit nu op een kwart tabletje, einde van te slikken medicatie is in zicht...
Voor iedereen die aan het afbouwen is, heel veel sterkte, en we slapen elkaar er wel door heen hier!
Veel liefs jessica

----------


## anne-sophie

Wat ik mij afvraag is of de paroxetine jullie klachten wel helemaal heeft weggenomen. Ik slik nu nl. al een jaar, maar ben nog steeds heel opgejaagd en ook nog wel eens benauwd en paniekerig.
Als ik stop ben ik bang dat het alleen maar erger gaat worden.
Ik ben ook kilo aangekomen, terwijl ik nooit schommelde in gewicht. Ik hoop ook positieve geluiden te horen!

Groetjes, Esther

----------


## vrijheidhier

hoi, ik ben nieuw op deze forum 
schrijf hier mijn ervaring met paroxetine 
ik gebuik t inmiddels 4 jaar met gestopt tussen door zwangerschap
maar nu de laatste tijd al ruim een half jaar als t niet langer is gaat t middel mij irriteren 
ik heb heel veel last van bijwerkingen 
zweten, overgewicht, angsten, afkickverscijnselen raar gevoel in gezicht, onrustig, irritatie, wattig gevoel in mn hoofd, veel hoofdpijn, bonken in mn oren en noem maar op 
nog veel meer. is dit dan nog wel een goed middel? nou ik heb mn twijfels hierover. morgen weer naar de psych toe kijken wat ze kan doen voor mij 
maar voor mij hoef dit niet meer ik ben nog meer last van dingen voor dat ik met deze troep begon dus laat mij maar lekker zonder medicijnen heb ik minder klachten 
nu voel ik me veel beroerder. graag wil ik mijn ervaring met jullie delen en vragen wat jullie eraan deden of doen

----------


## floortje12

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb al eerder geschreven dat ik aan het afbouwen ben en ik ben nu sinds ong.2 maanden clean.
In het begin van het afbouwen heb ik heel veel last gehad van schokjes in mijn hoofd en duizeligheid, maar dat is nu helemaal over.
Wel is mijn eetlust nu naar nul gegaan waardoor ik nu 11 kilo ben afgevallen.
Dat is op zich niet zo'n probleem ,want ik was 21 kilo! aangekomen toen ik het spul nog slikte.
Ik voel me wel weer heel somber en lusteloos/moe.
Ik wil absoluut geen medicijnen meer.
Mijn huisarts verwees mij door naar en ik zou weer beter medicijnen kunnen nemen.
Dit keer citalopram. Want hier had je de minste kans op gewichtstoename.
maar tnt heb ik het nog niet gedaan omdat ik bang ben voor de bijwerkingen.
ik probeer het nu zelf maar het is wel zwaar.
Ik heb nu cognitieve therapie.
Wat ik vooral vervelend vind is het gevoel alsof je een zware last op je rug en schouders hebt.
Alles voelt heel zwaar en vreselijk moe.
ik wil nooit meer aan de medicijnen want het is volgens mij puur vergif, als je ziet wat je er allemaal van krijgt als je er mee stopt.

----------


## floortje12

hoi allemaal,
Ik heb 7 jaar paroxetine gebruikt en ben er nu sinds 2 maanden vanaf.
Alleen komen de klachten die ik had weer terug.
Ook voel ik mij lichamelijk niet goed.
Tijdens het afbouwen veel last gehad van de afkickverschijnselen.
De ergste zijn voorbij, zoals de schokjes in mijn hoofd en de duizeligheid.
Maar nu heb ik veel last van een slap gevoel in mijn lichaam en totaal geen eetlust.
Alles lijkt heel wazig en ik kan me niet goed concentreren en dingen onthouden.
Dit gevoel duurt soms dagen en is dan wel weer even weg.
Maar tnt komt het wel weer terug.
Zijn dit nou nog steeds afkickverschijnselen of kan ik niet zonder medicijnen?
ik vind het heel lastig.

----------


## moos

Hallo mede gebruikers,

Ik ben in de afgelopen 2 maanden van 40 naar 20 mg Par per dag gegaan. Van 40 naar 30 ging goed, maar van 30 naar 20 ging minder.. hoofdpijn, duizelig, schokken...
Ik ben hard aan het trainen in de sportschool, maar daar bleek mn bloeddruk nog steeds veel te hoog en na een bezoek aan de huisarts vandaag was het advies ... stoppen met seroxat. Ik heb sinds het gebruik van Seroxat een hoge (en nu dus erggg hoge) bloeddruk en gewichts toename (min 10 kilo) en een eetlust die tot het 0 punt is gedaald, dus vele reacties van 'elk pondje gaat door het mondje' begrijp ik wel, maar dat is bij mij abs niet het geval, ik mag blij zijn als ik 1500 kcal binnenkrijg... en da's geen grapje!!

IK wil dus zo snel mogelijk van de seroxat af. Heb hier al wel het één en ander gelezen, gelukkig ben ik al van 40 mg naar 20 mg gegaan en dat was niet makkelijk, had het waterige gevoel idd, alsof je op watten loopt en duizelig.. en ik had erg hoofdpijn. Maar ik moet het toch proberen, mijn bloeddruk moet naar beneden!!

Ben benieuwd naar ervaringen van anderen!!?? Please?!!

Mijn Tensie is nu 110/139 en hartslag 117, in rust.. Vóór Paroxetine was dit 80/120 en 80..
ervaringen?? PLs mail me??!

----------


## poukie76

Hoi allemaal,

Na 8 maanden paroxetine te hebben geslikt ben ik er vanaf. Na een burnout zat ik zo volledig in de put, en zag overal spoken en had angststoornissen. Op aanraden van de dokter maar gaan slikken. De eerste 2 weken echt alleen maar ellendig gevoeld. Toen ik een afspraak bij de dokter wilde gaan maken om ermee te stoppen ging het langzaam aan beter. Ik moet zeggen, ik ben 6 maanden echt heel vrolijk en onbezorgd geweest. Ik dacht nergens over na. Voor velen voelt dit misschien als afgevlakt, maar ik was echt even blij met deze rust in m'n hoofd. Een groot nadeel vond ik wel dat ik vele minder energie had en 's middags altijd in slaap viel op de bank, en dat met een kind van 4 jaar ... Na 6 maanden heb ik besloten te willen stoppen. Ik zat lekker in m'n vel en voelde me sterk genoeg om te gaan stoppen. Ik ben altijd heel licht geweest, maar de laatste 3 maanden wel 6 kilo aangekomen. Voor mijn doen heel veel wat ik kon altijd eten wat ik wilde. Ik was op het ergste voorbereid met al die verhalen over het afkicken. 
Ik kreeg van de dokter een afbouwschema van 2 maanden. Ik slikte 20 mg per dag, en nu was het de 1e maand een halve tablet per dag, en de 2e maand een halve tablet om de dag. De eerste maand ging verbazingwekkend goed. Ik was af en toe misselijk en wat licht in m'n hoofd maar meer ook niet. De tweede maand was ik eigenlijk constant misselijk en heel veel licht in m'n hoofd en de bekende stroomstootjes in m'n hoofd.
Vooral die misselijkheid was ik op 'n gegeven moment echt zat. Maar ik heb doorgezet.
Ik ben er nu een maand vanaf en sinds 1,5 week gaat het een stuk beter. Die misselijkheid en licht in m'n hoofd heeft nog wel even doorgewerkt. Gelukkig ben ik er weer vanaf! Geestelijk heb ik echt geen terugval gehad! Wel heb ik nog even weinig energie en heb ik 's middags soms echt geen fut meer in m'n lijf. Als dit over een week niet is verbeterd, ga ik wel langs de dokter. En ik hoop die kilo's toch wel weer kwijt te raken!

Ik ben niet van plan om ooit weer aan de paroxetine te gaan, het heeft me zeker geholpen maar eraan wennen en het ontwennen vind ik heel zwaar. Dan ga ik liever naar de psychiater mocht het ooit nodig zijn!

Maar jullie zien, je kan er dus wel vanaf komen, alleen veel doorzettingsvermogen hebben!

----------


## samurailady

Hierbij mijn verhaal over de bijwerkingen.

Mij is paroxetine ooit voorgeschreven omdat ik zoveel hoofdpijnklachten had. Dit zou liggen aan de overdracht tussen de hersencellen en dit middel zou mij prima helpen.
Ik was heel sceptisch maar omdat ik letterlijk erg verdrietig werd van giga hoofdpijn is mij dit middel eigenlijk door de huisarts opgedrongen. (mij laten overhalen)
In de eerste weken was ik erg ziek, langzaam aan vervlakte ik en toonde ik weinig echte emotie's meer. De hoofdpijn dempte ook en wat dat betreft hielp het. Toen ik na enkele maanden wilde stoppen bemerkte ik dat dit onmogelijk was. 
Alle emotie die ik niet in de afgelopen maanden getoond had kwam er als het ware uit. Daarop werd mij geadviseerd om weer te starten wat ik huilend gedaan heb...
Na een jaar of 5 kreeg ik ernstige gewrichtsklachten. Na onderzoek werd verteld dat dit psychisch was en dat ik maar hogere dosis moest of andere medicatie. (later bleek dit niet psychisch maar om ontstekingen te gaan)
Ik wilde maar 1 ding en dat was stoppen!!! Maar zo gemakkelijk gaat dat niet. Niet alleen het middel geeft vele nare bijwerkingen ook de medici sporen je aan met een ander antidepressiva te starten. 
Zeker als je al niet lekker in je vel zit (gewrichtspijnen) is het moeilijk om voor jezelf op te komen. Mijn huisarts gaf de reden dat ik met andere pillen verder moest omdat als je pijn hebt ( al is dat 5 maanden lang al) je niet huilend op een spreekuur komt. 
Die ontzettende botte wijze waarop met je als patient omgegaan wordt en het gemak waarmee je anti depressiva door je strot geduwd krijgt stuit mij enorm tegen de borst.

Ik ben nu een maand vrij van de anti depressiva en voel me weer een beetje mens. Die gewrichtsklachten zijn een bijwerking van de paroxetine en zullen langzaamaan moeten verdwijnen. Heel vervelend maar ik kijk nu wel drie keer uit voor ik ooit weer begin aan zoiets. Want ik was niet depri ik had alleen schelle hoofdpijn. Daarmee is wel 5 jaar van mijn leven voorbij gegaan als zombie. Mijn kinderen zijn groot en kennen mij alleen als vlakke emotieloze moeder. (en meer bijwerkingen)
Kijk daar zou je nou depri van kunnen worden. 
Nogmaals het gemak waarmee ze deze middelen voorschrijven is stuitend. Dat doet af aan mens zijn.

Als ik met dit maar 1 mens zou kunnen laten aarzelen om te starten dan ben ik al blij want het middel is in 1 seconde voorgeschreven maar je draagt de gevolgen levenslang met je mee...
Dit middel was in mijn geval vele malen erger dan de kwaal. Vergif!

----------


## Stella53

De tranen schieten mij in de ogen naar alleen nog maar de eerste reactie's te lezen. Ik heb ruim 10 jaar Paroxetine (voorheen Seroxat) geslikt en besloot in april 2009 te gaan afkicken. Daar ben ik nog steeds mee bezig. Ik ga door de hel! Heb alle symptomen: knarsende nek, duizelig, misselijk, wankelingen, hoofdpijn, spierpijn en "wou dat ik dood was"-gedachten enz. 

Maar ik wil niet dood !!

Om te begrijpen wat er met mij aan de hand is, ben ik onderzoek gaan doen en dat heeft mij de motivatie gegeven om door te gaan en van dit gif af te komen.

Daar ben ik een web-site over aan het maken; wat is anti-depressiva, wat doet het met U en afkicken van anti-depressiva.

*Anti-depressiva zijn wel degelijk verslavend*. Het hele serotonine/dopamine-tekort in de hersenen, wat de artsen vertellen terwijl ze het middel voorschrijven, is met geen mogelijkheid te bewijzen. Het hele verhaal berust op veronderstellingen. Op grond van deze veronderstellingen krijgen wij anti-depressiva veel te snel en veel te makkelijk voorgeschreven, terwijl wel aangetoond is, dat afbouwen van SSRI's (anti-depressiva), de aanvankelijk klachten verhevigen, waardoor mensen vaak toch weer terug vallen. Dat vertelt uw huisarts U vast niet.

Zeer relevant is, is dat geweldadigheid en zelf-dodingsgedachten een zeer vaak voorkomend verschijnsel is.

Ik heb onderzoek gedaan naar het serotonine/dopamine verhaal en .................. het bewijs is er gewoonweg niet !!! Toch krijgen wij drugs zodra wij ons onrustig voelen, een paar angstaanvallen hebben, hartkloppingen enz.

De huisarts zou moeten beginnen met gespreks-therapieen. Uit ervaring weet ik, dat angst-aanvallen heel erg zijn. Je zit dan ook volkomen overstuur bij de huisarts en die heeft op dat moment geen andere keus (denkt hij/zij) dat anti-depressiva de oplossing is. In veel gevallen zal het voorschrijven samen gaan met een kalmerende drug als Benzodiazepine (bv. Oxacepam) : http://home.planet.nl/~holtj019/NL/A..._middelen.html

Ik maak de web-site over anti-depressiva, de leugen daaromheen en het afkicken ervan en heb de meest tragische verhalen gelezen van talloze mensen die het afkicken gewoonweg niet aankonden. Het is afschuwelijk zwaar. Er is maar 1 manier om dit vol te houden en dat is; begrijpen dat je aan het afkicken bent van gelegaliseerde drugs.

Ik heb een aantal zeer goede hulpmiddelen gevonden, die het leed aanzienlijk kunnen verzachten, hetgeen ik nu uit eigen ervaring weet.

Cold Turkey is heel erg gevaarlijk, afbouwen is veruit de het beste. Neem daar zoveel tijd voor als jouw lichaam je toestaat.

Annelies
http://www.Antidepressiva.Come2me.nl

----------


## wbru

Even een vraagje: Mbt tot het afbouwen heb je het over een kwart. Hoe doe je dit dan?

Ik heb nu tabletjes van 10 mg, maar die kun je niet breken. Het afbouwen bij mij gaat niet van een leien dakje, dus misschien moet ik het ook wat rustiger aan doen, dan wat de arts me heeft voorgeschreven. 

Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## Agnes574

Bij de apotheek kun je een pillensnijdertje kopen .. zo kun je je tabletten wel in 2 of 4 breken  :Wink:

----------


## gabry

@wbru
Je kunt je huisarts verzoeken de apotheker capsule's te laten maken met 1mg per capsule. Ook zijn er (omdat je nu op 10 mg zit) tabletten van 10 mg. 
Maar het makkelijkst zijn de capsule's, als je dan aan 10mg. gewend bent kun je heel makkelijk naar 9 mg. gaan. Je moet dan wel 9 capsule's innemen maar dat maakt het afbouwen een stuk makkelijker. Let er alleen wel op dat je rustig aan afbouwt, blijf MINIMAAL 2 weken op 10mg. dan naar 9mg. enz. is 2 weken te snel, dan doe je drie weken...heel veel succes!!! Groetjes Gabry

----------


## gabry

@wbru 
Ik zie trouwens nu pas dat je afbouwt op advies van een schema van de huisarts, die gaan over het algemeen veel te snel, bovendien hebben ze ook de neiging het advies te geven een dag overslaan, later twee dagen overslaan, ik heb het zo ook geprobeerd maar dat werkt niet, je hersenen moeten de tijd hebben aan de vermindering te wennen, en wel door dagelijks dezelfde dosering toe te dienen, maar dan steeds een beetje minder, snap je? Je moet het de tijd geven, eraan te wennen. Ik heb er zelf bijna een jaar over gedaan, dus rustig aan..

----------


## zini2007

hoi ik ben ook net nieuw. ik heb ook een tijdje gestopt met antidepresivum. dat is vreselijk. de klachten werden twee keer erger. alles komt weer terug. je moet nooit op eigen houtje ermee stoppen. en zowiezo is seroxat verslavend. als je oprah winfreh kent daar heb ik het een tijdje geleden gezien.nou ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt anders moet je weer naar je huisarts gaan. succes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ vrijheidhier,
Hopelijk is je psych het ermee eens dat je wil/kan stoppen! Veel sterkte!

@ floortje12,
Fijn dat de schokjes en duizeligheid minder zijn... kan idd zijn dat de lichamelijke en geestelijke klachten komen omdat je nu gestopt bent... Je zou vitamine supplementen kunnen nemen om te kijken of je je dan beter voelt?! 
Hopelijk helpt de cognitieve therapie zodat je je beter voelt!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Moos,
Vervelend dat je weinig eetlust hebt  :Frown:  
Heeft je huisarts een voorstel gedaan over hoe jij het beste kan stoppen?
Heel veel succes, hopelijk ervaar je niet (teveel) ontwennigsverschijnselen als je helemaal stopt!

@Poukie76,
Ik begrijp best dat je die rust in je hoofd wel even nodig had en fijn vond  :Wink: 
Heel goed dat je zelf wou stoppen op een moment dat je je goed voelde en dat je hebt doorgezet ondanks de ontwenningsverschijnselen!
Fijn dat je je nu goed voelt en ik hoop dat je snel weer meer energie krijgt!
Heel veel succes!

@Samurailady,
He wat vervelend dat je huisarts je aan de AD wou hebben voor je hoofdpijn en dat je daardoor gewrichtspijnen kreeg en jaren 'gemist' hebt  :Frown:  
Erg goed van je dat je er nu vanaf bent!
Ik hoop dat je het kan volhouden en dat je kids zien wie je echt bent!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Stella53,
Ik wens je heel veel succes met afbouwen/stoppen!
Super dat je mensen voor het afbouwen/stoppen wil waarschuwen en mensen informeert over jou bevindingen en die van anderen! Het is erg jammer dat de huisarts bij veel klachten AD als enige oplossing ziet en niet verteld dat zowel het op als afbouwen erg zwaar kan zijn  :Frown: 
Ik ben blij dat ik mijn huisarts om een bloedonderzoek heb gevraagd toen ik erg moe en lusteloos was, hij wou me aan de AD hebben maar uit bloedonderzoek war ik zelf op aan heb gedrongen bleek ik bloedarmoede te hebben, als ik niet mijn eigen gedachten had gehad en mijn huisarts had gevolgd dan was ik nu een ander persoon...

@ Wbru,
Hopelijk heb je wat aan de tips van Agnes en Gabry!
Succes en veel sterkte met afbouwen!

@ Zini2007,
Hopelijk lukt en nieuwe stoppoging met begeleiding of met behulp van supplementen je!

----------


## druifje

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw hier, en ik heb al een onderwerp gezien m.b.t afbouwen paroxetine, maar weet niet of daar nog veel naar gekeken wordt, dus ik open even een nieuwe. Hoop niet dat het erg is. Ik ben sinds twee weken bezig met afbouwen na 5 jaar paroxetine geslikt te hebben. Ik heb enorme last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Prikkelbaar, pijn in me lijf, onrustig(angstig) gevoel, vreemd gevoel in me hoofd(ik kan er geen naam aan geven, maar lijkt wel alsof ik heel de dag duizelig ben), huilbuien, en ga zo maar door. Van de psychiater heb ik ter ondersteuning oxazepam gekregen, maar wil die niet steeds slikken als ik me zo voel. Maar af en toe is het gewoon niet uit te houden. Heeft iemand tips hoe ik hier het beste doorheen kan komen? Het valt me erg zwaar, en de neiging om tach maar weer een hele te slikken is soms heel groot, maar ik wil er gewoon vanaf, want het is en het blijft verslavende rotzooi. Als ik er ook eenmaal vanaf ben, zal ik ook aan geen enkele A.D meer beginnen. 
> 
> Groetjes


Ik laat mij reeds enkele jaren met japanse acupunctuur behandelen. DAt maakt heel wat los en lost heel wat op.Je hebt wel geduld nodig.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Druifje,

Waarom ben je begonnen met Japanse acupunctuur? 
Ga je elke week heen en hoelang duurde het voor je verandering/verbetering merkte?
Wel fijn dat het bij jou heel wat los maakt  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gabry

Ja daar ben ik ook benieuwd naar, ik ben me ook aan het verdiepen in acupunctuur, en wil daar graag meer over weten.
Gr. Gabry

----------


## druifje

Gewoon proberen bij een goede acupuncturist. Doe het al jaren, want gaat maar langzaam. Het hakte er in het begin wel in bij mij. Nu ga ik 1x in de 2-3 weken en haal steeds dezelfde prikjes die het systeem weer in balans brengen en het hoofd helder maken. Wordt vergoed door de verzekering.

----------


## druifje

> Hallo Druifje,
> 
> Waarom ben je begonnen met Japanse acupunctuur? 
> Ga je elke week heen en hoelang duurde het voor je verandering/verbetering merkte?
> Wel fijn dat het bij jou heel wat los maakt 
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss



Luus, ik had zoveel meegemaakt dat ik er zeer veel lichamelijke klachten van had. Gelijk in het begin sloeg het aan en de eerste maanden waren zwaar. D.w.z. de energie moest zich blijkbaar door enorme blokkades heen worstelen dat het pijn deed of krampen veroorzaakte. De behandelaar bleef bij alles even kalm en zei alleen maar: komt allemaal goed. Hij heeft blijkbaar bijzondere ervaring. Gelukkig hoort er een zaak niet bij en dat is psychologiseren. Ook blokkades in de hersenen worden meegenomen. Het is wonderbaarlijk in mijn geval. Dág, Druifje.

----------


## druifje

Overigens, peroxine ken ik niet. Kan iemand mij zeggen wat dat is?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Druifje,
Bedankt voor je antwoord en ook goed om te weten dat het vergoed wordt :Smile: 
Fijn dat het voor jou zo goed werkt!

Ik denk dat je met peroxine bedoelde paroxetine (zoals in dit bericht staat). 
Dat is een SSRI (antidepressiva) die wordt voorgeschreven bij oa depressie, angststoornissen, zoals een dwangstoornis, paniekstoornis, sociale fobie en posttraumatische stressstoornis. Het wordt ook gebruikt bij zenuwpijn, bij bepaalde soorten jeuk, bij seksuele stoornissen (vroegtijdige zaadlozing) en bij opvliegers tijdens de overgang. (Bron en meer info: http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...=10704&rId=588)

----------


## druifje

Dat zijn wel heftige zaken die je daar beschrijft. Volgens mijn acupuncturist helpt acupunctuur bij alles, ook bij psychische stoornissen. Zelf heb ik gemerkt dat ik mij van ontzetting over alles wat mij overkwam haast niet meer kon uiten. Dat lijkt nu ook te verbeteren zoals alles en alle beschadigingen die ik had. Moet er zelf natuuurlijk wel hard aan trekken gevoelsmatig.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Druifje,
Ja de meeste antidepressiva kun je voor een hoop verschillende problemen/klachten voorgeschreven krijgen, vaak wordt alleen niet door de behandelend arts gemeld dat zowel het opbouwen als het afbouwen/stoppen vele klachten verergerd en/of bijwerkingen veroorzaakt  :Frown: 
Ja ik heb net als Gabry ook informatie opgezocht over acupunctuur en las ergens dat het ook voor psychische klachten kan helpen, dus ik vind het wel fijn te horen dat het bij jou werkt, ondanks dat je er wel doorheen moet/moest voor je echt verbetering/verandering merkte...

----------


## druifje

Ja, ik zat er helemaal doorheen. Ben erg psychosomatisch en alles zat vast in mijn lichaam. Het heeft enige tijd geduurd eer ik ervan overtuigd was, maar sinds ik merk dat er weer spontane woorden uit mijn mond komen ben ik helemáál om. De krampen in het begin waren afschuwelijk. Maar daaruit blijkt dat het wel erg nodig was, zoveel had ik opgekropt. En, dromen begonnen ook dingen te vertellen die mij wijzer uit mijzelf lieten worden. Het voelt nu stukken lichter, maar ik heb nog even te gaan. Het beste. Druifje. 
(Ik ga nu uit de discussie).

----------


## druifje

Ik wil nog aan mijn acupunctuurverhaal toevoegen dat ik heel wat medicijnen heb geslikt in mijn leven. Kwam allemaal omdat ik emotioneel uit balans was door een leven in een gezin waar iedereen emotioneel behoorlijk de weg kwijt was door een foute opvoeding. Vooral mijn moeder, enz. enz. Zij was ziek en kon helemaal niet opvoeden dus er stroomde niets door bij mij. Blokkades te over. Heb medicijnen nooit zien zitten daar de ziekte eigenlijk in mijn moeder zat en niet in mij. Mijn verschijnselen waren maar een afgeleide van haar falen. Dus ik dumpte een en ander gewoon in de prullenbak en kwam er mettertijd achter dat artsen en therapeuten evenveel uit balans zijn als hun patiënten. De zwitserse ex-psychoanalytica Alice Miller heeft hiertoe goede publicaties geschreven met materiaal dat zij ontleend heeft uit haar eigen opvoeding en psycho-analytische praktijk waar zij toch de brui aan heeft gegeven. 

Nu slik ik niets meer. Soms een paracetamol, dat wel. Scheelt een slok op een borrel en een hoop paternalistisch gelazer met onwetende psychiaters die alleen het symptoom bestrijden en niet geïnteresseerd zijn in oorzaken. 

Ben bezig hier een webside voor te maken. Druifje (www.lyricallaria.nl is in aanbouw)

----------


## druifje

[QUOTE=druifje;51011]Ik wil nog aan mijn acupunctuurverhaal toevoegen dat ik heel wat medicijnen heb geslikt in mijn leven. Kwam allemaal omdat ik emotioneel uit balans was door een leven in een gezin waar iedereen emotioneel behoorlijk de weg kwijt was door een foute opvoeding. Vooral mijn moeder, enz. enz. Zij was ziek en kon helemaal niet opvoeden dus er stroomde niets door bij mij. Blokkades te over. Heb medicijnen nooit zien zitten daar de ziekte eigenlijk in mijn moeder zat en niet in mij. Mijn verschijnselen waren maar een afgeleide van haar falen. Dus ik dumpte een en ander gewoon in de prullenbak en kwam er mettertijd achter dat artsen en therapeuten evenveel uit balans zijn als hun patiënten. De zwitserse ex-psychoanalytica Alice Miller heeft hiertoe goede publicaties geschreven met materiaal dat zij ontleend heeft uit haar eigen opvoeding en psycho-analytische praktijk. 

Nu slik ik niets meer. Soms een paracetamol, dat wel. Scheelt een slok op een borrel en een hoop paternalistisch gelazer met onwetende psychiaters die alleen het symptoom bestrijden en niet geïnteresseerd zijn in oorzaken. Die oorzaken liggen vaak ver in het verleden. Die kan je vinden en daarmee alle nare effekten opheffen.

----------


## klaasvg

Dramatisch om al deze verhalen te lezen. En helaas maar al te herkenbaar. Ik ben ruim 3 jaar geleden gestop met 10 mg paroxtine. Cold turkey en dat is een recept voor een ramp maar de bijsluiter vermeld nog steeds, volkomen ten onrechte, dat je kan afbouwen in stappen van 10 mg!
Helemaal fout, er moet afgebouwd worden in stappen van 5-10% per keer, met 3-6 weken tussen de stappen. De uitstekende website www.paxilprogress.org legt dit haarfijn uit.
Zoals Gabry terecht vermeldt is afwisselen van de dosis een waardeloos advies en de huisartsen zouden zich diep moeten schamen hiervoor.
Altijd per dag gelijk doseren en pas bij 1 mg kan veilig gestopt worden. Ik heb mijn cold turkey ternauwernood overleefd en begin nu 3 jaar later zienderogen op te knappen al is het leed nog altijd niet geleden en ben ik niet alleen 3 jaar van mijn leven kwijt maar ook mijn baan.... Huisarts bedankt!
Maar het goede nieuws :IEDEREEN kan er vanaf komen, mits op bovengeoemde wijze.
Sommige artsen hebben zelfs de brutaliteit om dit te vergelijken met een suikerpatient die dagelijks insuline nodig heeft... Het serotoninetekort verhaal is nooit bewezen en allang achterhaald. Alle klachten die je neit had voor je aan het middel begon zijn afkickverschijselen en hebben neits te maken met een serotinetekort. 
Iedereen veel sterkte! Ik ben inmiddels ervaringsdeskundige en heb al diverse mensen op het juiste spoor gezet om veilig van dit rotmiddel af te komen. Eventueel ben ik via mail bereikbaar: klaasg at fastmail punt fm

----------


## gabry

Ik kan me volledig aansluiten bij Klaas het Serotonine-tekort is inderdaad nooit onderzocht, dat is niet mogelijk namelijk!!!
Het was meer een "verkooppraatje" om mensen met een depressie aan de medicijnen te krijgen, want wie gelooft zijn huisarts nou niet als je je slecht voelt???
En het wordt inderdaad vaak vergeleken met insuline, alleen is het verschil dat dat wel aantoonbaar is!!!

----------


## gossie

@ Gabry,

Ik geloof mijn huisarts niet en vooral als ik me slecht voel.!!(PSYCHISH)

Intussen ben ik wel doordrongen dat er medicijnen en behandeling mogelijk is voor depressiviteit... Dus wss iets te kort in de hersenen!! (mogelijk serotine)

----------


## keeslin

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zit momenteel ook in een afbouwfase. Helaas zijn deze beichten allemaal al van jaren geleden, maar ik herken veel. Ik zat (al minstens 4 jaar) op 20 mg. Ik mag nu van de huisarts terug naar 15 mg voor de duur van 6 weken. Zij geeft ook hetzelfde verhaal van de diabeet met insuline. En ja hoor ik weet het. Bij ons wordt de serotonine te snel afgebroken. Bleh. De vraag is: Is het middel erger dan de kwaal?? Als je je psychisch goed voelt doordat je het middel slikt kan je je niet goed meer herinneren hoe diep je ooit gezeten hebt. Ik ben ook dikker geworden en strijd maar tegen de kiloos. Ik heb onverzadigbaar veel honger. De schokjes heb ik ook veel gehad tijdens het slikken. Niet continu maar een deel van de maand. Heb heel lang gedacht dat de hormonen hiervoor verantwoordelijk waren. Het schokjeseffect wordt getriggerd door het draaien met hoofd of ogen. Ik voel tegelijk een schok achter mijn ogen, achter mij borstbeen en in mijn onderbenen. Toch ben ik van plan dit keer het afbouwen door te zetten. Het nare is dat mijn man hiervoor huivert en dat begrijp ik heel goed. Hij kan zich nl. nog heeeeel goed herinneren hoe ik toen was. Misschien ben ik eigenwijs en handel ik tegen beter weten in, maar ik wil gewoon niet mijn leven lang deze medicijnen met deze rot-bijwerkingen slikken. Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties. (O ja ik ben nu twee weken op 15 mg.)
Liefs Linda

----------


## klaasvg

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik zit momenteel ook in een afbouwfase. Helaas zijn deze beichten allemaal al van jaren geleden, maar ik herken veel. Ik zat (al minstens 4 jaar) op 20 mg. Ik mag nu van de huisarts terug naar 15 mg voor de duur van 6 weken. Zij geeft ook hetzelfde verhaal van de diabeet met insuline. En ja hoor ik weet het. Bij ons wordt de serotonine te snel afgebroken. Bleh. De vraag is: Is het middel erger dan de kwaal?? Als je je psychisch goed voelt doordat je het middel slikt kan je je niet goed meer herinneren hoe diep je ooit gezeten hebt. Ik ben ook dikker geworden en strijd maar tegen de kiloos. Ik heb onverzadigbaar veel honger. De schokjes heb ik ook veel gehad tijdens het slikken. Niet continu maar een deel van de maand. Heb heel lang gedacht dat de hormonen hiervoor verantwoordelijk waren. Het schokjeseffect wordt getriggerd door het draaien met hoofd of ogen. Ik voel tegelijk een schok achter mijn ogen, achter mij borstbeen en in mijn onderbenen. Toch ben ik van plan dit keer het afbouwen door te zetten. Het nare is dat mijn man hiervoor huivert en dat begrijp ik heel goed. Hij kan zich nl. nog heeeeel goed herinneren hoe ik toen was. Misschien ben ik eigenwijs en handel ik tegen beter weten in, maar ik wil gewoon niet mijn leven lang deze medicijnen met deze rot-bijwerkingen slikken. Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties. (O ja ik ben nu twee weken op 15 mg.)
> Liefs Linda


Linda, van 20 naar 15 is een grote stap maar bij deze dosis kan het nog goed gaan. Met name onder de 10 mg kan het ondraaglijk worden en dan MOET je echt de 5-10% regel gaan toepassen!
Evt. mag je me mailen, mijn adres staat in mijn vorige post, zie boven. Ik weet een arts (in Bunnik) die wel redelijk op de hoogte is en mensen hiebij kan begeleiden.

----------


## gabry

Ik sluit me aan bij Klaas, bovendien wil ik je _ECHT_ adviseren om vanaf 10mg. bij je apotheek in overleg met je huisarts, 1mg. capsules te krijgen hierdoor kun je precies afbouwen. Zoals Klaas al zegt onder de 10 echt maar 1 mg. per 2 weken afbouwen, liever nog 1mg. per maand! Succes!
Gabry

----------


## keeslin

Echt goed van jullie dat jullie zo betrokken zijn bij het antwoorden. Ik ga me precies houden aan wat Klaas me heeft geadviseerd. Ik ga de 5% regel toepassen en zo afbouwen. Toch vraag ik me af of bij jullie de depressie nooit is teruggekomen??

Nogmaals bedankt, Linda

----------


## gabry

Hoi Linda,

Jawel bij mij is de depressie wel teruggekomen, maar dat is niet bij iedereen hetzelfde. Ik heb me goed gerealiseerd dat als ik mezelf accepteer zoals ik ben, ik nu en dan te kampen heb met depressieve periodes, die regelmatig terugkomen. Wat ik wel wil benadrukken is dat ik eerder uit zo'n periode ben dan toen ik medicijnen gebruikte.
Toen ik medicijnen gebruikte bleef ik er veel langer in hangen. Het afbouwen dat jij nu ingaat is ook een heel proces, vergeet dat niet. Je wordt weer wie je was, en dat duurt even voordat je daar mee om kunt gaan. Maar het is allemaal zoooo de moeite waard! Ik wil absoluut nooit meer afhankelijk zijn van een pilletje!

----------


## keeslin

Dank je wel Gabry,

Ik baal alleen dat mijn man niet achter mijn afbouwen staat. Ik heb het hem dus nog niet verteld........

groetjes Linda

----------


## gabry

Ja maar dat komt misschien omdat het vorige keer zo verkeerd is gegaan?
Als je even kijkt op dit forum, naar alle bijwerkingen (vooral op lange termijn) is hij misschien makkelijker te overtuigen van het feit dat je vooral ook voor je gezondheid afbouwt, AD hebben namelijk een heel slechte invloed op je organen!!
Succes!

----------


## keeslin

Hele goede tip Gabry, Dank je wel. Ik ga i.p.v. 5% wel 10% doen per 3 weken. Heb al een heel schema gemaakt. Moet lukken.
Dank je wel voor je fijne adviezen.

Linda

----------


## elina9

Ik heb 15 maanden paroxetine gebruikt om een hevige depressie te lijf te gaan. 
4 weken geleden ben ik gaan minderen omdat ik voelde dat ik het niet meer nodig had. Ik gebruikte 20 mg per dag, ben toen naar 15 gegaan gedurende een week en volede me meteen stukken beter. Na weer een week 10 mg, en de laatste week 5 mg. Toen gestopt. Dat is nu 2 weken geleden. 
Geestelijk voel ik me weer als vanouds, kreeg alleen vreemde lichamelijke klachten waarvan ik ( en de huisarts) niet weet of het verband houdt met het stoppen van paroxetine. De klachten zijn voornamelijk spierpijn,met name aan de rechterzijde van mn lichaam. Het werd zelfs zo erg dat ik 2 dagen haast niet meer kon lopen.
Het gaat nu weer beter, vraag me af of meer mensen dit hebben meegemaakt.

----------


## gabry

Dat kan heel goed een gevolg zijn van het stoppen, komt me bekend voor namelijk, ik heb 10 jaar geslikt en heb maanden last gehad van deze overklaarbare pijnen in mijn lijf.

----------


## gabry

Daarom is een huisarts niet de aangewezen persoon, hij zou het moeten weten maar ze weten het gewoon niet, omdat ze er simpelweg niet genoeg tijd voor hebben zich in deze materie te verdiepen, het medicijn voorschrijven wel dat kost immers maar 5 minuten. De gevolgen laten ze over aan de nietsvermoedende patiënt die hoopt zich beter te gaan voelen.

----------


## Ellen1955

Tips bij het afbouwen:

-Heel veel water drinken en/of een Detox kuur gebruiken. De gifstoofen moeten wel afgevoerd kunnen worden.
-Neem als je veel last heb van de afkickverschijnselen Ibruprofen o.i.d.
-Slik multi-vitamines en/of andere voedingssupplimenten.
-Ga niet verder met het verlagen van de dosis zolang je nog veel last hebt van de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Blijf in dat geval nog even op dezelfde dosis zitten
-Vertel mensen dat je prikkelbaar bent en waarom, zodat ze daar rekening mee kunnen houden.
-Verwen jezelf! Maak het lekker warm in huis, doe gezellig licht aan, neem een bad met een lekker geurtje en denk even niet aan gezond eten of de lijn.
- Mijd zoveel mogelijk het contact met negatieve en niet-ondersteunende mensen.
-Vul je medicijn aan met een natuurlijk middel bijv Bach Remedie Mix 65 tegen depressies.
-Doe zo min mogelijk dingen die stress opleveren.
-Houd jezelf voor dat het maar tijdelijk is !

----------


## gabry

-Je moet wel weten welke multivitaminen je moet slikken, er kan namelijk een versterking van de afkickverschijnselen ontstaan als je zomaar wat doet.
-Ibubrofen is ten sterkste af te raden!!!
-Bach remedie niet tijdens het afbouwen, het is ten sterkste af te raden andere middelen tegen depressie te gebruiken tijdens het afbouwen! Dus ook geen st. janskruid! Heel veel natuurlijke middelen mogen absoluut niet gelijktijdig ingenomen worden met anti-depressiva!
-en pas op met detox, het kan ook de afkickverschijnselen versterken, het lichaam heeft de tijd nodig aan de dosering te wennen, het is dus niet logisch als deze dosering versneld wordt afgevoerd door een detox, veel water drinken is het beste, maar overdrijf niet en ga niet over twee liter per dag heen.

----------


## Ellen1955

Mogen we onszelf wel verwennen ? Daar heb je geen kritiek op gegeven namelijk.
Van teveel eten kun je dik worden en in bad moet je het water natiuurlijk niet te warm maken. Je kunt ook uitglijden over de gladde vloer trouwens.
Etherische olieen, daar moet je dan wel de goede van nemen natuuurlijk en nooit direct op de huid aanbrengen.
De kamer moet je ook niet te warm maken, want dat is slecht voor de luchtwegen en daar droogt je huid van uit.
Bach-Remedie is volgens iedereen totaal ongevaarlijk, maar je kunt inderdaad niet voorzichtig genoeg zijn. En je lichaam ontgiften ? Niet doen !
Laat al het gif gewoon lekker zitten waar het zit.
Geen aspirine als je je beroerd voelt, gewoon duizelig, misselijk, koortsig en grieperig blijven. Die hoofdpijn...kom kom, niet kinderachtig doen. 
Dat je niet kunt slapen van die zware benen of rare zenuwstuipjes in je hoofd, wat geeft het ! Niet moeilijk doen, even doorbijten.
En dat water......levensgevaarlijk. al bij 2 liter kan er van alles misgaan met je.
Niet doen water drinken.

Weet je wat: ga maar gewoon door met het slikken van de Paroxetine.
Minder gevaarlijk dan proberen te stoppen.

----------


## Ellen1955

Oh jee, ik vergat de mulivitamines. Die moet je natuurlijk gewoon op één hoop gooien met kruiden als St. Janskruid.
Is allemaal hetzelfde. 
Iemand die zegt dat mulivitamines alleen maar vitamines zijn weet gewoon niet waar hij het over heeft.
Voor de zekerheid gebruiken we gewoon helemaal geen vitamines meer.
We slikken alleen nog maar Paroxetine voortaan. We houden het lekker veilig.
Wel uitkijken natuurlijk dat er niets van het middel weer uitgescheiden wordt zoals bij de Detox. 
Weet je wat, we gaan ook niet meer naar de WC , gewoon voor de zekerheid.
Dat betekent dus, niets eten i.v.m. de mogelijkheid van verkeerde vitamines.
Niets drinken i.v.m. het gevaar op een overdosis aan water.
Niet naar de WC gaan, om het gevaar van het weer prijs moeten geven van de kostbare Paroxetine te voorkomen en het balangrijste: PIJN LIJDEN !
Je weet immers nooit waar dat goed voor is, dus gewoon doen !

----------


## welkom11

beste klaas,

sinds 1 januari ben ik gaan minderen met paroxetine. Ik gebruik normaal 10mg. En ben gaan minderen in het beging 7,5 en nu zit ik op 5mg. Heb erg veel last van bijwerkingen. Slapend gevoel in armen en benen. Het niet helemaal bij de les zijn gevoel hebben. Ben bij de huisarts geweest en vertelde me dat ik er een beetje mee moest spelen. Voelde het vanzelf wel. Ook lees ik veel over voedingssuplementen die tijdens het afbouwen kunnen helpen. Weet jij daar meer over.



> Dramatisch om al deze verhalen te lezen. En helaas maar al te herkenbaar. Ik ben ruim 3 jaar geleden gestop met 10 mg paroxtine. Cold turkey en dat is een recept voor een ramp maar de bijsluiter vermeld nog steeds, volkomen ten onrechte, dat je kan afbouwen in stappen van 10 mg!
> Helemaal fout, er moet afgebouwd worden in stappen van 5-10% per keer, met 3-6 weken tussen de stappen. De uitstekende website www.paxilprogress.org legt dit haarfijn uit.
> Zoals Gabry terecht vermeldt is afwisselen van de dosis een waardeloos advies en de huisartsen zouden zich diep moeten schamen hiervoor.
> Altijd per dag gelijk doseren en pas bij 1 mg kan veilig gestopt worden. Ik heb mijn cold turkey ternauwernood overleefd en begin nu 3 jaar later zienderogen op te knappen al is het leed nog altijd niet geleden en ben ik niet alleen 3 jaar van mijn leven kwijt maar ook mijn baan.... Huisarts bedankt!
> Maar het goede nieuws :IEDEREEN kan er vanaf komen, mits op bovengeoemde wijze.
> Sommige artsen hebben zelfs de brutaliteit om dit te vergelijken met een suikerpatient die dagelijks insuline nodig heeft... Het serotoninetekort verhaal is nooit bewezen en allang achterhaald. Alle klachten die je neit had voor je aan het middel begon zijn afkickverschijselen en hebben neits te maken met een serotinetekort. 
> Iedereen veel sterkte! Ik ben inmiddels ervaringsdeskundige en heb al diverse mensen op het juiste spoor gezet om veilig van dit rotmiddel af te komen. Eventueel ben ik via mail bereikbaar: klaasg at fastmail punt fm

----------


## Ellen1955

Ik ben 8 weken begonnen met afbouwen en volgens mij heb ik iets gevonden wat werkt.
Ik heb gemerkt dat de klachten verergeren als je net de dosis weer ietsjes verlaagd hebt.
Dan komen de neurologische problemen ook weer terug. Op die dag slik ik dan twee Ibruprofens. Dat helpt.
De volgende dag slik ik meestal ook nog een keer aspirine, maar de dag daarna gaat het weer redelijk en dan wacht ik vervolgens tot ik me weer een beetje normaal voel Ongeveer 8 dagen is dat. Pas dan verlaag ik de dosis weer, slik 2 aspirines enz. enz.
Dat werkt bij mij het beste, maar dat is voor iedereen natuurlijk weer anders.
Denk wel dat je je beter bij het tempo van je lichaam aan kunt passen, want die weet tenslotte het beste hoe snel hij kan gaan.
Voel me psychisch goed. Alleen erg prikkelbaar.
Geen terugval i.i.g.

----------


## gabry

Och och, mevrouw voelt zich aangesproken, nou beste Ellen, ik kan je dit vertellen, zoals jij je commentaar schrijft daar heeft helemaal niks aan, op dit forum doen we allemaal ons best elkaar te helpen, ieder heeft zijn mening maar hou op met da cynische gedoe, bovendien, ik weet waar ik het over heb, als je een beetje rond had gekeken, en mijn posts had gelezen had je geweten dat ik 10 jaar heb geslikt, en nu 2 jaar van de paroxitine af ben, dat moet jij nog maar eens voor elkaar zien te krijgen met je 8 weken afbouwen.

Ik merk dat je prikkelbaar bent trouwens.

----------


## sietske763

en stel dat MW ellen gelijk heeft............dan is het OOK een totaal walgelijke post, en dat voor een nieuwkomer...
jij durft.......!!
hopelijk ga je zo niet door hier.... wij hebben respect voor elkaar en behandelen elkaar niet op deze wijze!
beetje respect zou ik zo zeggen!
en als er iemand ervaringsdeskundige is, dan is het Gabry wel!
maar ja............ik zal in jouw optiek wel pillen moeten slikken om mijn reactie!
ik baal echt zo van dit soort leden, jammer genoeg zijn er meer.
zoek elkaar op zou ik zo zeggen!
succes!!
sietske

----------


## christel1

@Ellen, 
Hier kunnen we elkaar alleen maar advies geven, wij zijn geen dokters en hebben geen medische opleiding genomen. 
De medicatie die jij aanraadt kan levensgevaarlijk zijn voor mensen met maagklachten oa de asperine (maagbloedingen) en ibuprofen is een ontstekkingsremmer en kan dus niet helpen voor klachten die je krijgt bij een afkickkuur van anti-depressiva. 
Je mag ook de mensen niet afbreken, iedereen heeft hier een andere medische geschiedenis, heeft andere medische ervaringen, neemt misschien nog andere medicijnen die misschien niet samengaan met de medicatie die jij aanraadt, dus ik zou er voorzichtig mee zijn. 
Ik mag bv al geen asperine slikken omdat ik al bloedverdunners neem voor mijn hart en ik ga hier ook op dit forum geen medicatie aanraden, ik ben geen dokter, ik kan enkel spreken uit ervaring. 
Ik ben ooit moeten afkicken van morfinepleisters en dit werd gedaan onder medische begeleiding met medicatie die op mij persoonlijk was afgestemd en dus niet telde voor iemand anders. 
Persoonlijk ben ik ook voor het afkicken in stappen van 1 % minder per x aantal weken zodat je lichaam tijd heeft om zich aan te passen en pas als je je goed voelt door te gaan naar de volgende stap en geen vervangmiddelen te gaan slikken zoals asperine of brufen of iets in die genre want die hebben nu totaal niets met AD te maken en kunnen de symptomen van het afkicken ook niet verminderen. Misschien is dit iets voor jou persoonlijk omdat je erin gelooft maar ik zou dit niet zo maar gaan "aanraden"... 
Laat ons op dit forum respectvol omspringen met elkaars postings en leer uit elkaars ervaringen en ga er zo maar niet klakkeloos over (er zijn er al veel met hun hoofd tegen de muur gelopen hoor). 
Je bent 2 dagen lid en je bent al aan het posten gelijk een pro, dus doe het wat rustig aan en luister naar andere mensen... en leer begrijpend lezen wat ze schrijven, er is een verschil tussen lezen en begrijpen als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.... 
Groetjes 
Christel1 
Moderator

----------


## Ellen1955

Jullie kunnen gerust zijn allemaal, ik schrijf me weer uit.
Sterkte verder allemaal met afkicken !

Ellen

----------


## Lauriane

Paroxetine, levensgevaarlijk. Neem maar eens een kijkje op het forum van dokter.nl Daar staan enorm veel ervaringen en hoe je het beste kunt afbouwen. Succes allemaal! Groetjes, Lauriane

----------


## femke137

Ik weet hoe moeilijk het is kijk op http//:www.paroxetineprison.nl

----------


## femke137

Dit lukt nog niet via google. De balk helemaal boven in computer

----------


## annemieg

Hoi, ik ben nieuw op deze site. Ik volg al een tijdje de discussies en heb vooral vele dingen die mensen schreven herkend. Dat was voor mij erg belangrijk. Vermits ik geen enkele informatie gekregen had toen ik met de huisarts het stoppen besprak, schrok ik me een hoedje toen ik na een paar dagen een zeer levendige droom kreeg en raakte ik wat in paniek. Pas toen een vriendin me de vraag stelde of de droom niet kon samenhangen met het afbouwen van de paroxetine, viel bij mij het kwartje en ben ik online op zoek gegaan naar ervaringen van anderen met het afbouwen/stoppen met paroxetine. Ik heb het spul ongeveer drie jaar genomen, eerst 20 mg per dag en sinds ongeveer een jaar geleden 30 mg per dag. Omdat de problemen waar ik mee geworsteld heb ondertussen opgelost zijn en ik heel erg het gevoel had dat mijn emoties afgevlakt werden door het nemen van de Paroxetine, heb ik de huisarts gevraagd om te mogen stoppen. Ze gaf me wel direct groen licht, zei ook dat ik het heel langzaam moest doen maar sprak dus niet over bijwerkingen. Ik heb voor mezelf een soort afbouwschema opgesteld en voorlopig werkt dat: ik ben van 30 mg naar de helft gegaan en toen ik voelde dat ik geen bijwerkingen meer had (na 4 weken) ben ik van 15 mg naar 10 mg ovegestapt. Ondertussen zijn de bijwerkingen wel terug begonnen en ik vermoed dat dat met elke volgende stap wel het geval zal zijn. De meeste last heb ik van vermoeidheid, warm/koud/warm/koud krijgen en zweetaanvallen. Omdat ik nu weet waar die rare ervaringen vandaan komen, laat ik ze gewoon over me heen komen. Jammer genoeg horen ze blijkbaar inherent bij het afbouwproces. Ik ben ook begonnen met minstens een uur per dag te wandelen: ik doe helemaal niet aan sport en zie mezelf daar ook niet mee beginnnen, maar het wandelen gaat me vrij goed af en het helpt vooral als ik zweetaanvallen heb (al wil het weer bepaald niet mee!). Ik kan nu niet meer bepalen of ik al dan niet baat gehad heb bij de Seroxat (dat was in het begin de merknaam die ik kreeg). Ik had er echter geen idee van dat het afbouwen zo zwaar zou zijn en ik ben ook geschrokken van hoeveel ik aangekomen ben gedurende de tijd dat ik de medicijnen genomen heb. Ik heb trouwens zeer sterk de indruk dat vele huisartsen niet echt weten wat die medicatie met een mens doet. Ook vind ik het opvallend dat er gedurende de hele behandelingstijd nooit geïnformeerd werd naar hoe ik me met de medicatie voelde en dat terwijl ik wel het idee heb dat ik een goede, betrokken huisarts heb. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe ik mij zonder de paroxetine gevoeld zou hebben, dus ik doe ook geen uitspraken over het feit of deze medicatie nu al dan niet nuttig voor mij geweest is. Ik concentreer me nu op het afbouwen en uiteindelijk stoppen. Ik heb echter nog geen moment het gevoel gehad dat stoppen niet zou kunnen. Misschien heeft dat alles te maken met het feit dat ik absoluut weet dat mijn problemen achter me liggen. Ik heb ook geen "tijdsklok" op het afbouwen gezet maar heb me voorgenomen om telkens te wachten met minderen tot ik geen "afkickverschijnselen" meer heb. Vermits ik nu tabletten heb van 30 mg en van 20 mg zal mijn volgende stap 1/4 van een tablet van 30 mg dus 7,5 mg worden, nadien 1/4 van de 20 mg (dus 5 mg) en hoe ik het daarna ga doen, weet ik nog niet precies. Als het kan om met 1/8ste te werken, denk ik dat ik dat zal doen maar of dat praktisch haalbaar is kan ik momenteel niet inschatten. Ik las iets over een vloeibare variant van Paroxetine maar heb daar op Belgische pagina's (ik ben Belgische!) niets over teruggevonden. Als iemand hier meer informatie over heeft, is deze meer dan welkom!

----------


## jealynn

Hallo medeafbouwers.
Ik herken deze klachten maar al te goed. Ik heb anderhalf jaar deze AD geslikt (20 mg p/d) en ben nu met me 2de week zonder begonnen. Ik ben begonnen met afbouwen de 1ste 2weken 10mg, daarna heb ik 30 dagen 5mg geslikt. Met mijn stemmingswisselingen gaat het vrij goed. Ik heb soms idd wel last van huilbuien en migraineaanvallen, maar daar kom ik wel doorheen. Het aller vervelendste waar ik last van heb is dat ik constant elektroschokken in mijn hoofd en door mijn hele lijf heb. Daar word ik niet goed van!! 

Ook ben ik een een jaar tijd 15 kilo aangekomen en voelde me daardoor dus niet gelukkig. Ik had last van vreetbuien en voelde dat alles afvlakte. Er is bij mij wel een vermoeden dat ik ADHD heb, dus w.s hebben deze AD's nooit gedaan wat ze moesten doen. Binnenkort krijg ik daar testen voor. Een ding weet ik zeker!! Voor mij never nooit geen AD meer!!! Wat een rotzooi!!

gr L.

----------


## annemieg

Die "electroschokken" is de enige bijwerking die ik tot nu toe niet gehad heb (en ik mag daar heel duidelijk erg dankbaar voor zijn) maar de huilbuien en stemmingswisselingen herken ik maar al te goed. En ja, mij zitten de extra kilo's ook flink dwars. Gaan die er nu terug af of moet ik daar nog eens voor gaan diëten (dat idee spreekt me helemaal niet aan - voorlopig heb ik trouwens voldoende aan m'n kop met de afbouwverschijnselen. Jealynn, ik denk dat het goed is dat je je laat testen op de ADHD. Niet dat het dan ineens makkelijk voor je wordt als je zekerheid op dat punt krijgt, maar dan weet je inderdaad wel zeker dat AD je op dat vlak niet gaan verderhelpen. Ik weet niet hoe het op dat vlak in Nederland gesteld is, maar in België heb je de vereniging "Zit Stil" die ook volwassenen met ADHD begeleiden zonder direct weer naar medicatie te grijpen. Want ook die medicatie heeft de nodige bijwerkingen! Je zal me niet horen zeggen dat medicatie altijd een slechte optie is, maar het wordt wel erg snel gegeven zonder dat je weet wat het allemaal met je lichaam zal doen.

----------


## gabry

Ook ik was 23 kilo aangekomen, nadat ik ben gestopt in 2010, gingen de kilo's er vanzelf weer vanaf, je moet wel even geduld hebben, het heeft bij mij een maand of drie geduurd voordat ik vanzelf afviel, ik ben nu 16 kilo kwijt, in principe nog 7 te gaan, maar ik doe er geen moeite voor, nooit gedaan ook niet en ik vind het wel prima zo. Ik ben inmiddels 41 en dat zal ook wel een rol spelen. Dus maak je over die kilo's niet teveel zorgen, die gaan vanzelf weer weg!

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Gabry, dat is echt een geruststellende gedachte! Ik ben zelf 56 en van enkele kilo's teveel lig ik ook al lang niet meer wakker, maar nu heb ik echt last van het overgewicht en het is toch een fijn idee dat die kilo's die er nu echt teveel aan zijn er vanzelf weer af gaan. Nog een extra motivatie op dagen dat de afkickverschijnselen zwaar wegen. Het gaat echt ontzettend op en neer: vandaag heb ik een hele goeie dag maar ik weet dat het morgen misschien weer wat minder is. En ik wil minstens een hele week heel goed zijn alvorens weer de stap te nemen om weer verder af te bouwen.

----------


## jealynn

> Ook ik was 23 kilo aangekomen, nadat ik ben gestopt in 2010, gingen de kilo's er vanzelf weer vanaf, je moet wel even geduld hebben, het heeft bij mij een maand of drie geduurd voordat ik vanzelf afviel, ik ben nu 16 kilo kwijt, in principe nog 7 te gaan, maar ik doe er geen moeite voor, nooit gedaan ook niet en ik vind het wel prima zo. Ik ben inmiddels 41 en dat zal ook wel een rol spelen. Dus maak je over die kilo's niet teveel zorgen, die gaan vanzelf weer weg!


Ik moet zeggen dat bij mij het afvallen wel snel gaat. Ik ben dan wel volop aan het sporten omdat dat bij mij enigszins de vervelende verschijnselen een beetje opheffen. (althans dat idee heb ik) Ik voel me na het sporten wel vrij goed en heb ik opvallend minder last van de "schokjes".

----------


## annemieg

Sporten is echt niks voor mij maar ik ga wel heel veel wandelen en ik ervaar toch ook dat dat bewegen helpt tegen een aantal van de nare bijverschijnselen die het afbouwen met zich meebrengt. Ik ga vaak naar buiten als de zweetaanvallen weer komen opzetten. Als ik dan een tijdje gestapt heb, gaan de aanvallen liggen terwijl ze anders echt wel heel lang blijven duren. Ik ben niet begonnen met dat wandelen om af te vallen (en tot nu toe levert het op die manier nog niks op) maar het brengt wel een bepaalde rust met zich mee en dat is dan weer lekker meegenomen. Misschien is dat vele wandelen wel de reden dat ik, in tegenstelling tot bijna iedereen die afbouwt, geen last heb van die "elektrische schokjes" (voorzichtig zijn, het kan nog komen als ik verder afbouw natuurlijk!)

----------


## jealynn

@ Annemieg: Ja dat is inderdaad voor iedereen verschillend. Ik ben vandaag voor het eerst opgestaan ZONDER die schokjes!! Wat is dat een heerlijk gevoel zeg!!
Nu maar hopen dat dit vanaf vandaag ook weg blijft. Als je wilt afvallen kan ik je ook aanraden om te gaan zwemmen. Helaas zal je zolang je nog aan de AD zit, weinig tot niets afvallen, (althans dat was bij mij het geval). Hoe lang ben je nog bezig? 

gr linda

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Linda, wat goed dat je eindelijk van die schokjes verlost ben (laat ons hopen dat ze niet meer terugkomen). Ik ben begonnen op 4 juni en toen van 30 mg naar 15 mg gegaan. Nu zit ik al twee weken op 10 mg. Ik vind het geen ramp dat ik pas zal beginnen afvallen als al dat chemisch spul uit mijn lijf is. Gewoon het vooruitzicht er uiteindelijk wel kilo's afgaan is een goeie extra motivatie. Ik heb zelf de link tussen het nemen van de AD en de gewichtstoename nooit gelegd! Ik had weinig beweging, had totaal geen zin meer om te wandelen of te fietsen en dacht dat het daardoor kwam dat ik zo verdkte. Pas toen ik op zoek ging naar de bijwerkingen van het afbouwen van Paroxetine, kwam ik reacties tegen van mensen die vertelden dat ze zoveel bijgekomen waren. En toen even later de dochter van een kennis absoluut terug wou stoppen met AD (ze was nog niet lang bezig) omdat ze er vreselijk van bij kwam, wist ik het zeker. Het is ook een andere manier van dik worden: je zwelt als het ware op (enfin dat is bij mij zo). Het doet me wat denken aan de tijd toen ik ivm mijn chronische darmontsteking corticoïden moest nemen: toen at ik merkelijk meer en hield ik duidelijk water vast. Ik ben door de AD niet meer gaan eten, misschien wel anders merk ik nu ik aan het afbouwen ben: ik heb nu minder trek in zoete dingen en het zoet dat ik eet is eigenlijk ook gezonder: meer yoghurt (wel met fruit) en wat meer fruit (al moet ik daarmee opletten ivm de darmproblemen). Ik doe dat niet met de bedoeling om af te vallen, net zo min dat ik daarom zoveel ga wandelen: ik heb gewoon zin in yoghurt ipv vla, en in fruit ipv chips. Het afbouwen is sowieso al moeilijk genoeg dat ik niet nog aan wat anders tegelijkertijd wil werken. Hoe lang ik nog ga nodig hebben om definitief te kunnen stoppen weet ik niet: ik wil me eerst een hele week goed voelen alvorens weer te minderen en dan zal het trager gaan: nu eerst naar 7,5 mg, daarna naar 5 mg. Het gaat nu twee dagen zeer goed (zonder afbouwverschijnselen) dus ook ik leef in de hoop. Jouw ervaring bevestigt in ieder geval ook mijn gevoel dat het 14 dagen duurt voor de "goede" week er aan komt. A propos: zwemmen doe ik niet meer wegens geen badpak dat nog past en helemaal geen zin om er eentje te gaan kopen (de confrontatie met mijn dik lijf vind ik heel moeilijk en ga ik eigenlijk uit de weg). Ben jij van 5 mg ineens gestopt? Groetjes, Annemie

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg en linda,

Klopt zolang je aan de AD zit, is het bijna onmogelijk af te vallen, je lichaam, moet eigenlijk herstellen van de geleden schade, en zal eerst de zaken aanpakken die de eerste prioiteit hebben, maar geen nood, het komt in orde, enigste noodzaak is dat je van de AD kunt afblijven.

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## annemieg

@gabry, ik denk dat het me wel zal lukken om na verloop van tijd van de AD af te blijven. Ik ben al zeer gemotiveerd begonnen aan het hele afbouwproces en ik voel nu reeds een groot verschil. Het "afgevlakte" is al voor een stuk weg. Als ik nu terugkijk op die jaren met AD dan vraag ik me soms toch af waar "ik" die hele tijd geweest ben. Misschien had ik de AD echt wel nodig op dat moment maar ik besef hoe langer hoe meer hoe afstompend het wel was. Een heleboel dingen beginnen nu pas tot me door te dringen. Mensen rondom mij zeggen ook dat ik meer ontspannen overkom maar ook meer betrokken bij de dingen die rondom me gebeuren. Raar is dat gevoel dat ik "aan de zijlijn" gestaan heb, alsof ik er zelf voor een stuk niet meer bijhoorde.

----------


## annemieg

Ik heb net te horen gekregen dat ik wat moet wachten met het verder afbouwen van de Paroxetine. Ik heb een ontsteking op mijn tandvlees en dus is het momenteel moeilijk te zeggen of het koorsig gevoel nu daarvan komt of van het afbouwen. Ik wist dat dit zou kunnen gebeuren, al had ik eerder verwacht dat het mijn ziekte aan m'n darmen zou zijn die tussendoor kan opflakkeren, maar het is toch even balen. Ook al omdat ik inderdaad niet kan inschatten hoe het nu zit met de afkickverschijnselen: behalve het koortsig gevoel heb ik de indruk dat het voor de rest wel goed zit.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Annemieg, Je koortsig voelen kan in principe komen door het afbouwen, maar inderdaad ook door ontstoken tandvlees. Hoe ver ben je nu met afbouwen?
Over het algemeen kun je ernstige afkickverschijnselen niet over het hoofd zien. 
Ik ben blij te horen dat je goed gemotiveerd bent af te bouwen, dat is het allerbelangrijkst, ik vergelijk het vaak met stoppen met roken, je moet er zelf voor 100% achter staan, anders is het gedoemd te mislukken. En het klopt dat je je herboren gaat voelen, je gaat dingen weer "zien" die je eerst voor lief nam. Je staat letterlijk aan de zijlijn, dat was bij mij ook zo, 10 jaar lang. Ik was vooral in het begin nadat ik helemaal was afgebouwd erg emotioneel, en werd geraakt door de kleinste dingen, dat is nu gelukkig weer in balans, zoals heel veel dingen, weer in balans zijn gekomen, en nog steeds herstellen. Je wordt steeds meer je eigen ik, maar het heeft tijd nodig, ook als je eenmaal bent afgebouwd. Het is een misverstand te denken dat je na de laatste mg. "klaar" bent. Ik heb er goed vertouwen in dat het je gaat lukken, je hebt het goed overwogen allemaal!
Ontzettend veel succes, en sorry voor mijn late reactie, ik was er even niet.
Succes en beterschap met je tandvlees!

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg, ik lees in een eerder post dat je op 10mg. zit. Gewoon lekker blijven zitten zo! Succes!

----------


## annemieg

@ Gabry. Hopelijk heb je genoten van die paar dagen er tussen uit! Ja, dat is nu zo het verwarrende: koortsig zijn heeft vanaf de eerste dag één van de meest opvallende kenmerken geweest van het afbouwen. Daarom is het zo moeilijk in te schatten of deze koorts nu van het ontstoken tandvlees komt of nog steeds van het afbouwen. Ik herken zo goed wat je zegt over het geraakt worden door de kleinste dingen: ik kwam op de Vlaamse feestdag (11 juli) toevallig terecht op een optreden op de Grote Markt. Ineens zag ik mezelf daar staan, tussen de mensenmassa, met twee hondjes aan de lijn en ik zou gehuild hebben van de emotie: ik kon terug genieten van mensen die muziek maakten en mensen die duidelijk genoten van die muziek en dat terwijl ik nog midden in het afbouwproces zit. Morgen kan ik naar de stomatoloog en dan zal ik weten wat er nu precies mis is met die ene plek die nog steeds pijn doet en raar aanvoelt (de huisarts vermoedt wild vlees). Als ik geen nieuwe ingreep moet ondergaan en geen te zware medicatie krijg voor die ontsteking, probeer ik vanaf vrijdag naar 7,5 mg te gaan. Ik voel me voor de rest namelijk echt goed en denk klaar te zijn voor een nieuwe stap. Ben jij met 5 mg ineens gestopt? En spreek je dan nog over weken of maanden als je zegt dat het nog een hele tijd duurt voor je chemische balans weer in orde is?
Hoi LInda, hoe zit het met de elektrische schokjes? Zijn ze weer teruggekomen of ben je er daadwerkelijk van verlost?

----------


## gabry

Hoi Annemieg, ik hoop dat de stomatoloog een oplossing voor je heeft vandaag.

Ik ben zeer zeker niet ineens gestopt vanaf 5mg. ik heb 1mg. per twee weken afgebouwd. Vandaar dat ik er zolang over heb gedaan. Sterker nog, ik raad dat jou ook echt af om te doen, de laatse 5 zijn de vervelendste namelijk! Je kunt beter in je apotheek eens informeren naar de mogelijkheid, capsules te laten maken van 1mg. dat ging bij mij ook. En dan kun je veel perciezer afbouwen. Ik meen op te maken uit je verhaal dat je nu stukjes van de tabletten knipt? Dat is in het begin wel te doen, maar in een later stadium in mijn geval niet. 

Ik heb het helaas over maanden. Maar dat is mijn ervaring, er zijn ook gevallen bekend van mensen die geen of weinig problemen ondervinden. Maar het blijft de moeite waard om door te zetten!

----------


## annemieg

@Gabry, de stomatoloog heeft een stukje bot weggehaald dat was blijven zitten. Dus nu mag ik morgen naar beneden, naar 7,5 mg. Ik zal dus ook bij mijn apotheker informeren ivm die capsules want ik weet niet of dat hier in België kan. Naar 1/4de kan ik waarschijnlijk nog wel doen met het in stukjes hakken (alhoewel... die pillen van 30 mg zijn behoorlijk dik, dus misschien kan ik niet anders dan die van 20 mg in 4 doen en dus ineens van 10 mg naar 5 mg gaan. Dat heb jij toch ook gedaan dacht ik? Ik ga straks met mes en snijplankje aan het werk en dan zie ik wel wat in praktijk haalbaar is om nu te doen. Jesses, dat nieuws over die laatste 5 mg valt behoorlijk tegen maar gemotiveerd ben ik nog steeds hoor! Ik weet liever wat me te wachten staat dan dat ik weer eerst een paniekaanval moet krijgen vooraleer het kwartje valt. Wat ben ik blij dat ik deze site tegengekomen ben en van jou voldoende informatie krijg...Wat goed van je dat je, na het afkicken, nog steeds je energie steekt in het begeleiden van mensen die nog volop in het afbouwproces zitten. Zo heb ik én de juiste informatie én een rolmodel bij wie het uiteindelijk gelukt is om met de Paroxetine te stoppen. Morgen laat ik je weten of het gelukt is om die pillen van 30 mg te vierendelen, anders ga ik va morgen toch naar de 5 mg. Mijn ervaring is dat ik sowieso een terugval krijg telkens ik naar beneden ga met de dosis. Maar ik heb wel het gevoel dat ik klaar ben voor een lagere dosis dus ik spring ineens maar in het diepe...Bedankt!

----------


## annemieg

Hallo dag Gabry, het is met veel moeite ongeveer een kwartje van 30 mg geworden, maar vanaf morgen ga ik over op 5 mg want die pillen van 30 mg zijn zo bol dat je ze niet echt in een kwart kan snijden. Dan heb ik de ene dag weer meer dan 7,5 mg binnen en de volgende dag weer minder en dat lijkt me niet de bedoeling. De tabletten van 20 mg zijn plat en met een dikke nagelknipper vrij goed in vier te krijgen. Vannacht weer heel levendig gedroomd (geen nachtmerries gelukkig) en daaraan voel ik dat het afbouwproces inderdaad heel traag gaat en dat het erg lang duurt vooraleer het chemische evenwicht in mijn lichaam zal gestabiliseerd zijn. Nu begrijp ik, denk ik, ook waarom die laatste 5 mg zo zwaar zijn: uiteindelijk heb je al die troep nog in je systeem zitten en dat moet er helemaal uit. Het gaat hem niet alleen om die 5 mg die je mist maar ook nog om het effect van de vele grotere dosis die nog in je lijf zit. Ik ben nog steeds heel gemotiveerd, dus daar zal het niet aan liggen en als het nodig is, blijf ik wel iets langer op de 5 mg staan. Liever langzaam aan zodat het touwtje niet breekt dan te snel en mislukken. Ik ben zo ontzettend blij dat ik bij jou terecht kan met mijn verhaal: in mijn omgeving zijn er maar heel weinig mensen die weten dat ik afbouw van een AD, laat staan dat ze de consequenties hiervan kunnen inschatten.

----------


## gabry

]poiuytretrewq

----------


## gabry

Hoi Annemieg, stoor je niet aan bovenstaande bericht, ik had even ruzie met mijn toetsenbord, maar krijg het bericht niet meer weg, dus typ ik het maar even opnieuw.

Ik heb echt met 1mg per keer afgebouwd ik ben begonnen met 20 toen naar 19,18,17 enz. steeds met twee weken ertussen. Het is precies wat je zegt, een beetje van de dosering afhalen, jezelf de tijd gunnen te stabiliseren, voel je je goed? Dan weer een beetje eraf halen. Zou je te snel afbouwen loop je steeds een paar stappen voor op je lichaam, met het risico, je raadt het al, afkickverschijnselen. Juist dat risico moet je zoveel mogelijk zien te minimaliseren, en dat doe je goed, je begrijpt heel goed hoe het werkt, en dat maakt me blij.
Zo is het ook met de laatste 5,4,3,2,1 mg. Je hebt stabiel afgebouwd, maar voordat alles uit je lichaam is ben je echt een aantal weken tot maanden verder. Je zult dat beamen als je van nu af een jaar verder bent. Je bent dan al een hele tijd klaar met afbouwen, en je voelt je voor 80% goed, maar toch zijn er dan nog dingetjes die nog niet helemaal van jou zelf zijn. 

Als er ook maar iets is, wat ik voor je kan doen zal ik er voor je zijn. Ik weet als geen ander hoe eenzaam en onbegrepen je je kunt voelen in dit proces, dus vergeet nooit dat er mensen zijn die je er door willen trekken! Maar jij zult het moeten doen. En daar heb ik alle vertrouwen in. En het is ook helemaal niet erg, als je bij 5mg even een pauze neemt! Als jij daar behoefte aan hebt gewoon doen! L a n g z a a m is de enige sleutel tot succes!

Liefs Gabry.

----------


## gabry

Oh en annemieg, informeer echt even bij je apotheker, het maakt het afbouwen zoveel makkelijker! Desnoods vraag je even je huisarts, die heeft het toen ook voor mij geregeld, een telefoontje en het was gepiept.

succes!

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Gabry, ik heb geïnformeerd bij de apotheker en inderdaad: vermits het tabletten zijn kunnen die verbrijzeld worden. Met de huisdokter ga ik hierover absoluut geen problemen krijgen: alhoewel zij niet echt beseft hoe moeilijk het afkicken is, weet ze rationeel wel dat het zeer belangrijk is om het heel langzaam te doen.Ze heeft me zelf op het hart gedrukt om er mijn tijd voor te nemen en was het er echt wel mee eens dat het nu het moment was om te beginnen met afbouwen. Volgende week bel ik haar voor een gesprek en vraag ik ineens de juiste voorschriften want zelfs het in vier delen van de tablet van 20 mg is niet exact. Vermits het mogelijk is om het te laten doseren, vraag ik dan ineens een voorschrift voor de 5 mg en dan verder voor 4, 3, 2 en 1mg. Ik denk dat ik dan wel weer zal aanvoelen wanneer de tijd klaar is om verder af te bouwen; tot nu toe heb ik dat ook telkens pas gedaan als ik zeker (nou ja, hoe zeker kan je zijn, maar je snapt wel wat ik bedoel) was dat ik er klaar voor was. Ik wil je nog eens nadrukkelijk bedanken voor wat je voor me doet. Het feit dat er iemand is, die wéét hoe het voelt, is zo ontzettend belangrijk. Het is ook zo goed dat er iemand is die wéét hoe je moet afbouwen want dat is iets wat ik erg mis bij de huisarts: ze wil me best wel begeleiden, maar heeft géén idee hoe het eigenlijk voelt. En inderdaad: je moet het uiteindelijk zelf doen, maar de empathie van iemand die het probleem aan den lijve ondervonden heeft, is een enorm grote steun.

----------


## annemieg

Vanmorgen zwetend wakker geschrokken uit een weer erg levendige en niet zo prettige droom! Ik moet maandag sowieso toch naar de huisarts want mijn tandvlees is alweer ontstoken! Dat achtergebleven stukje bot heeft waarschijnlijk de ontsteking veroorzaakt en de stomatoloog weet niet beter dan dat een lichte ontstekening bij de meeste mensen vanzelf weer weggaat, maar ik heb Ziekte van Crohn (chronische ontsteking van de darmen) en ik ben wat dat betreft de uitzondering op de regel: bij mij gaat de lichtste ontstekening niet weg zonder antibiotica. Dus het gevoel van koortsig zijn kan daar weer mee samenhangen! Voor de rest voel ik me goed, ik heb nog niet het idee dat mijn lichaam "weet" dat ik opnieuw afgebouwd heb. Het is ook pas de tweede dag, dus dat zou wel heel snel zijn. 's Avonds gaat het altijd wat minder goed, maar op deze manier is het best leefbaar!

----------


## annemieg

Ik ben blij verrast en nog eens extra gemotiveerd voor de moeilijke dagen die ongetwijfeld nog zullen komen! Toen mijn Zwolse vriendin (die ik het laatst zag op 27 mei) mij vanmiddag begroette zei ze, nog voor ze me echt begroet had, heel verbaasd: "wat ben jij afgevallen"! De combinatie van flinke wandelingen en het afbouwen van de Paroxetine zijn dus duidelijk zichtbaar aan mijn figuur! Zelf had ik al enkele dagen het idee dat mijn gezicht minder opgezwollen is, maar door haar reactie begreep ik dat het echt waar en meer dan dat is. Ze zei me ook dat ik er veel gezonder uitzie (de huisarts noemde het "meer ontspannen"). Zo'n spontane reactie doet enorm deugd en geeft ook aan dat ik op de goede weg zit. Ik heb ook uitgelegd dat ik met dit afbouwschema bezig ben en verteld dat ik ondersteuning kreeg via dit forum (dat ze trouwens niet kende). Even was er een bijna euforisch gevoel, wat we dan nog eens beklonken hebben met een heel grote wandeling. Morgen dus naar de huisarts...

----------


## gabry

Hoi Annemieg, ja dat herkenik nog heel goed,de dromen de gekste dromen, maar ook dat gaat over! Da het s'avonds minder gaat herken ik ook, ik weet niet hoe het gaat met het slapen bij je, maar het is erg belangrijk dat je voldoende slaapt.

De complimenten..ja bereid e maar vast voor...dat worden er teeds meer, mensen zien aan je dat je je weer ontspannen gaat voelen, het mooiste compliment dat ik eens hoorde van een vriendin was, als je lacht, lach je weer echt..en zo voel je je ook steeds meer echt.

Heel veel succes morgen bij de huisarts!!

----------


## annemieg

DDag Gabry, ik weet niet of je het volgende herkent: ik ben vandaag wat bozig. Ik kan het moeilijk uitleggen maar dan is het alsof er iets is dat ertoe leidt dat ik me de hele dag aan alle mogelijke, vaak kleine prullen, irriteer. Het hangt niet samen met iets dat gebeurd is en de beste oplossing die ik voor mezelf heb is dan een goed boek lezen (wat ik zo dadelijk ook ga doen). Vanmorgen wakker geworden met een heel akelige droom. Van dat dromen heb ik, vind ik, relatief veel "last" en het vervelende is dat antibiotica ook vaak die nare dromen meebrengt (indertijd met de corticoïden was het zo erg dat ik bijna niet wilde gaan slapen). Ik slaap voldoende maar dat zal ook wel te maken hebben met het feit dat ik een licht inslaapmiddel krijg. Ik kan ook zonder me schuldig te voelen, in de namiddag of zelfs 's avonds in bed kruipen om een dutje te doen. Wat ik fijn vind is dat jij ook herkent dat het vaak 's avonds ineens minder gaat (niet dat ik het je toewens maar het is iets wat ik op het forum nog niet eerder tegengekomen ben). Ik heb ondervonden dat het soms helpt om even de telefoon te nemen en wat oppervlakkige nieuwsjes uit te wisselen met familie en vrienden. Eigenlijk zijn we toch heel creatief in het bedenken van oplossingen voor onze kleine en grotere dip(jes)! Ik ga pas morgenmiddag naar de huisarts: toen ik telefonisch aangaf dat ik ook wou praten over én het aanpassen van de dosis paroxetine, én de mogelijkheid of mijn lichaam een tandenimplantaat zal afstoten, wilde ze graag wat meer tijd voor me vrijmaken en ze vroeg of morgenmiddag voor mij oké was, wat het echt wel is: die ene dag met de tandvleesontsteking erbij zal het nu echt niet uitmaken (ik sukkel al van in november). Het compliment dat jij kreeg "

----------


## annemieg

oei ik heb per ongeluk op een verkeerde toets gedrukt (meestal is het één van de poezen die dit veroorzaakt maar nu zit ik hier echt wel in m'n eentje). Het compliment "als je lacht, lach je weer echt" is tegelijk heel mooi en heel veelzeggend. Want zo ervaar ik het ook: soms lijkt het alsof ik in gezelschap een soort "rol" speelde. Het is iets dat totaal onbewust gebeurde maar af en toe voelde ik wel dat ik gereageerd had zonder dat het helemaal tot me doorgedrongen was, wat er precies verteld was. Je lacht dan wel maar het is iets dat niet uit je diepe binnenste komt. Slechts heel af en toe was ik bewust van dat feit; meestal gleed het langs me heen...eigenlijk was het toch een heel "leeg" leven, zie ik nu.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Annemieg ik heb je een privebericht gestuurd, groetjes Gabry.

----------


## annemieg

Eh...wou ik zelf al doen maar wist niet dat het kon! En nu weet ik niet hoe ik ernaartoe moet! PS: krijg jij ook altijd zo'n raar Russcish uitziende tekst als je inlogt?

----------


## sietske763

@annemieg,
als je op de naam Gabry klikt, krijg je haar profiel en daar kan je kiezen voor eeen profielreactie of een prive bericht.

sterkte met afbouwen, knap van je........ik slik wat anders maar stop er echt niet (weer) mee.

----------


## annemieg

@sietske, dank voor de tip! Deze site bleek gehackt te zijn maar nu is alles duidelijk weer in orde.

Heb je al enkele pogingen ondernomen om te stoppen met een AD? Ik denk dat het allerbelangrijkste is als je wil stoppen, dat je weer een stuk beter in je vel zit. Je moet eerst de reden waarom je ooit begonnen bent op één of andere manier opgelost hebben. Als dat niet kan, of je bent er nog te erg mee bezig, weet ik ook niet of het wel een goed idee is om te stoppen want het vraagt een behoorlijke dosis doorzettingsvermogen en energie. Pas als je de energie gevonden hebt zal je de kracht vinden om door het moeilijke proces te gaan. Ik zal nooit iemand veroordelen die (nog) niet wil of kan stoppen. Dat moet iedereeen voor zichzelf uitmaken.

----------


## sietske763

joh, ben al wel 20 x afgekickt, miss nog wel vaker, ik ben onderhand de tel kwijt.
ik voel me prima met mn pilletjes en heb gewoon emoties, dus totaal niet afgevlakt en hoor er gewoon bij.......dus waarom zou ik me minder voelen terwijl ik met mn pretpillen me goed voel.
ik slik ze al ruim 18 jaar....heb wel meerdere soorten gehad, ook de paroxetine, maar die beviel me niet.

----------


## annemieg

Als je je goed voelt met het product dat je nu neemt en je niet afgevlakt voelt, heb je ook geen enkele reden om te stoppen. En ik meen ook wat ik al zei : je moet een motivatie hebben om te stoppen, wat die motivatie dan ook inhoudt én je moet het gevoel hebben dat de problemen, waardoor je ooit met AD begonnen bent, op één of andere manier "opgelost" zijn. Zelf had ik wel het gevoel dat mijn gevoelens helemaal afgevlakt waren. Ik heb alleen maar ervaring met paroxetine, maar een vriendin van me nam gedurende een korte tijd Cipramil en zij is daarmee gestopt omdat ze zich slecher voelde met dan zonder het medicijn. Iedereen moet voor zichzelf uitmaken wat hij/zij precies wil, zonder dat de omgeving je om je gevoelens mag veroordelen.

----------


## zavira

Ik slikte 11 jaar lang Paroxetine 20 en wil hiermee stoppen.
De huisarts heeft me een schema aangeboden van een paar weken 1/2 en daarna een paar weken om de dag een 1/2.
Ik ben begonnen met om de dag een hele en een 1/2 2 dagen en daarna 1 dag heel en 2 dagen een halve. Allebei ongeveer 10 dagen, daarna voelde ik me zo goed dat ik 2 weken een 1/2 heb genomen en daarna dacht dat ik wel zonder kan. 

Dat heb ik geweten, de hele dag schokjes in mijn hoofd, zweten en huilen. Toch wil ik proberen het door te zetten! Gelukkig ben ik alleen met mijn honden die het niet kan schelen als ze een uurtje eerder of later uitgaan. Ik woon in een omgeving dat ze heerlijk los kunnen dus dan kan ik op mijn eigen tempo lopen. 

Volgende week maandag heb ik een afspraak bij een acupuncturiste en ik denk dat zij me ook wel kan helpen, heb goede ervaringen met acupunctuur.

Gisterenavond zag ik het helemaal niet meer zitten en heeft een goede vriendin me met haar klankschalen behandeld en mijn lieve buuffie kwam met een beker Ben&Jerry ijs aanzetten. 
Een goede vriend staat altijd voor me klaar en ik voel de steun van een heleboel lieve mensen en dieren om me heen. 

Dit stukje heb ik ook bij mijn voorsteltopic neergezet in antwoord op een vraag maar het hoort natuurlijk hier  :Wink: 

Waarschijnlijk doe ik het te snel als ik hier de berichten lees, maar heeft het zin om nu weer terug te gaan naar zeg om de dag een kwart voor een tijdje? Of ga ik hier dwars doorheen en vanaf maandag met steun van acupunctuur?

Ik woon alleen, heb met niemand wat te maken, dus ik kan leven zoals mijn lichaam het aangeeft. 
Jullie merken wel dat dit mijn voorkeur heeft denk ik zo en dat past ook het beste bij mijn karakter....

Heb respect hoe jullie allemaal de strijd aangaan met dit gif!!!!!!

----------


## wilma11850

Ik ben hier nieuw,ik vraag mezelf af of het zin heeft om te reageren daar ik zie dat alle reacties nogal gedateerd zijn .ik heb nl.best een reactie op Parox. te vertellen.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## zavira

Graag, ik ben ook nieuw zoals je ziet en knap wanhopig de laatste dagen.....

----------


## wilma11850

Hallo lieve mensen,
Ook ik slik paroxetine20 2pillen per dag ,voorheen werd mijn leven geteisterd door angst en paniek aanvallen en verpeste daardoor niet alleen mijn leven maar ook het leven van de mensen om mij heen.Zo ongeveer30jaar heb ik deze nachtmerrie gehad alles stond in teken van mij paniekaanvallen ,ik kreeg het voor het eerst toen ik 4maanden zwanger was van mij 1ekindje.Valium 10 6x per dag maakte mij zo ongeveer tot een zombie maar de aanvallen bleven komen.In 2000 werd mijn zoon van 22 jaar zomaar vermoord ,zinloos geweld ,en dan gaat het licht uit ,dan ben je zo van de wereld dat niets je meer kan schelen.Het leven met deze tragedie is niet te doen en mijn arts schreef mij Seroxat voor.De eerste weken waren afschuwelijk en leek dit middel niets te helpen maar mijn lichaam moest eraan wennen.Na ong.6weken werd het wat stabieler en voor het eerst waren mijn paniek aanvallen er niet meer ,wat een zegen was dat ,ondanks alles waar ik doorheen moest kreeg ik in elk geval geen angst meer ,het was een present from heaeven,zoals ik het noemden.Na ongeveer 5 jaar ben ik af gaan bouwen precies volgens schema ,dat ging in de 1e instantie prima ,ik zag weer bloemen en kon weer echt lachenmaar een jaar daarna begon de paniek ellende weer maar ditmaal veel erger ,ik durfde mijn bed niet uit en durfde zelfs niet meer te eten of te drinken,het was vreselijk.Mijn arts vermoede dat het toch kwam doordat ik was gestopt met de Parox en schreef het mij weer voor .Ik slik het inmiddels weer 'n paar jaar en voel me er prima bij ,ik heb geacsepteerd dat ik het moet blijven slikken ,het is iets wat mijn eigen lichaam niet aanmaakt dus dan maar uit een potje .Misschien zijn jullie het niet met mij eens maar het leven zonder Parox is een hel en daar heb ik al zoveel jaren door laten ver..... dat ik deze 2 pilletjes gelijk inneem met mijn vitamine preparaten en heb er vrede mee.
Ik heb heel veel respect voor de mensen die afbouwen maar ik doe dat nooit meer.

Veel doorzettingsvermogen gewenst 
Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## wilma11850

P.S.
Over Gif gesproken wil ik nog even vermelden dat een kamer waar gerookt wordt of buiten lopen ook niet geheel gezond meer is.

groetjes Wilma.

----------


## wilma11850

hallo Zavira,
Ik leef geheel met je mee ,ik ken alle verschijselen.
toch komt bij mij de vraag op ,heb je jezelf afgevraagt waarom je wilt stoppen.?
Voelde je jezelf niet goed met Parox ?
Wil je gewoon geen pillen slikken?
Functioneer je niet goed ermee?
Probeer de voor en nadelen eens tegen elkaar af te wegen .

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## annemieg

Hallo iedereen, Eerst Avira: je gaat inderdaad veel en veel te snel! En ik herhaal ook nog eens wat meerdere mensen al aangegeven hebben: het stoppen met de ene dag de ene dosis en de volgende dag een andere werkt echt niet! Hoe het technisch/chemisch precies in mekaar zit weet ik niet maar het heeft te maken met de halfwaardetijd van de medicatie (dwz hoe snel je lichaam een bepaalde stof die je opgenomen hebt, weer uit je systeem krijgt). Je arts zal het wel echt heel goed bedoelen maar naar mijn ervaring en naar alle ervaringen hier op het forum, weten huisartsen echt niet waarmee ze bezig zijn. Ze onderschatten ook systematisch wat het afbouwen van paroxetine wel allemaal met zich meebrengt (zoals je zelf al voelt). Wat ik nu ga zeggen klinkt keihard maar als je op een goede manier wil afbouwen moet je terug omhoog voor een tijdje en vooral: gedurende een veel langere tijd op die dosis blijven staan. Instinctief zou ik zeggen: ga nu terug naar de 10 mg en blijf daar op staan. Als de klachten niet terug afnemen zal je toch terug moeten naar 15 mg. Nog een goede raad: vraag aan je huisarts een voorschrift voor capsules van 5 mg en nu ook al voor capsules met 1 mg en vraag er ineens genoeg: het breken van tabletten geeft namelijk altijd een onnauwkeurige dosis en zoals boven al aangegeven is het echt niet verstandig om de ene dag 14 mg te nemen en de volgende dag 16 mg (of de ene dag 9 mg en de volgende dag 11 mg). Het is niet de bedoeling om zo snel mogelijk af te bouwen, het is de bedoeling dat je zo traag afbouwt dat je niet kan/zal hervallen zoals nu het geval is. Het werkt niet om die moeilijke tijd "uit te zitten". Dat heb ik zelf ook geprobeerd maar het enige dat je hiermee bereikt is dat je zoveel bijwerkingen krijgt dat je in een hel leeft én, het belangrijkste, dat je heel waarschijnlijk helemaal opnieuw zal moeten beginnen. Hoe vaker je verkeerd afbouwt, hoe moeilijker het wordt voor je lichaam. Ik weet niet hoe lang je op 3/4 van je dosis gestaan hebt en hoe je je toen voelde (nog een tip: dagboek bijhouden waarin je echt alles noteert: je angsten, je eetlust, de huilneigingen, de elektrische schokjes, je zin om mensen te zien en te spreken, spierpijn... echt alles moet er in). Je kan proberen terug naar 10 mg te gaan maar als je je dan niet beter voelt na enkele dagen moet je echt terug naar 15 mg. Ik heb zelf ook best goede ervaringen met accupunctuur maar het helpt niet bij het afbouwen van de paroxetine. 
Dan voor Wilma: doe je verhaal aub en liefst zo gedetailleerd mogelijk (hoe lang nam je welke dosis, ben je al bezig met afbouwen en zo ja aan welk tempo?). En ook aan jou de raad: aub: bel de huisarts en vraag een voorschrift voor capsules (in eerste instantie van 5 mg maar vraag er zeker ook al van 1 mg). Ik zit zelf nog volop in het afbouwproces (kom van 30 mg en sta nu al enkele weken op 5 mg) maar de belangrijkste regel die ik hier geleerd heb is toch wel echt: alleen met heel traag afbouwen lukt het. Ik begrijp dat iedereen zo snel mogelijk van die paroxetine afwil maar jammer genoeg werkt het zo helemaal niet! En uiteindelijk is dat toch wel wat we allemaal willen: zo snel mogelijk van het spul af! Maar het kan alleen als je het geduld kan opbrengen om het héél héél langzaam te doen. Op die manier heb je ook nog bijwerkingen, maar dan zijn ze tenminste behapbaar. Ik zal echt proberen om op elk van jullie vragen te antwoorden: meestal ben ik thuis en zal je niet erg lang moeten wachten maar deze namiddag ben ik toevallig weg en ben ik pas terug rond 16u30. Maar ik beloof jullie dat ik dan ook op de site kom. Zavira aub: zoek voor mijn part heel google af naar die halfwaardetijden als je dat heel belangrijk vindt, maar ga op z'n minste terug naar die 10 mg. Dan bekijken we dag per dag hoe het met je gaat. Je mag alle hulp aannemen die je krijgt (ook ik heb veel aan mijn honden!) maar het afbouwen zelf kan alleen maar als je bereid bent het met heel kleine stapjes te doen.
Sterkte allebei!

----------


## annemieg

Ik sluit me ook aan bij de vragen van Wilma: welk is jullie motivatie om te stoppen met de paroxetine? Is er overleg geweest met diegene die je het procuct voorgeschreven heeft?

----------


## wilma11850

Hallo Annemieg ,
Kijk even een paar quotes terug dan zie je mijn hele verhaal.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## annemieg

Wilma, alle respect voor jouw beslissing! Daarom vind ik het ook zo belangrijk om de reden te weten waarom mensen willen stoppen met Paroxetine. Maar ik denk dat je hier dan op het verkeerde forum zit, vermits dit forum er is voor mensen die af willen van de Paroxetine. Voor sommigen van ons liggen de zaken anders en die mensen willen om één of andere reden stoppen met het product, wat in praktijk helemaal niet zo makkelijk blijkt te zijn dan de meeste huisartsen wel denken. Niemand heeft het recht om te oordelen over jou en je situatie. Dat kan je alleen zelf maar voelen. Ik hoop dan ook dat de paroxetine je verder mag helpen. En wat je zegt over roken en andere gifstoffen klopt absoluut! Alleen vind ik dat mensen moeten kunnen kiezen wat ze wel of niet willen "innemen" en dat er ook hulp moet zijn voor mensen die bepaalde dingen niet (meer) willen nemen

----------


## wilma11850

Annemieg,Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in ,ik kwam op dit forum terecht en herkende het allemaal zo goed maar ik realiseerde mij niet dat er ook een forum zou zijn voor mensen die achter mijn beslissing zouden staan en kunnen delen dus ikj ga verder op zoek .
Ik respecteer echt ieders beslissing want als je er zelf niet achter staat zal het je ook niet lukken . heel veel kracht toegewenst 
groet Wilma.

----------


## sietske763

@wilma,
met verbijstering heb ik je verhaal gelezen.....wat een lijdensweg!
ik snap helemaal dat een, of dit AD je erbovenop helpt.
en dat het jouw keuze is om te blijven slikken, net zoals het ook mijn keuze is om te blijven slikken.
sommige mensen brengt het wat, anderen hebben er last van.....
er zijn op deze site topics over het gebruik van AD, welke soorten enz., de reden waarom je niet stopt..
ik kan je geen link geven, maar als je onder FORUM kijkt over psychisch welzijn dan zijn er meerdere AD topics.
misschien dat je je daar meer thuis voelt....
groeten van een mede AD slikker, die niet stopt!!

@Gabry,
je bent een kanjer, meid...en je weet wel waarom ik dat vind!!

----------


## zavira

De reden dat ik wil stoppen is omdat ik het voorgeschreven heb gekregen in een periode van mijn 'vorige' leven toen het plotseling overlijden van mijn moeder na een constant gevecht van bijna 10 jaar tegen kanker, (de ene na de andere) voor mij de druppel was van de welbekende emmer. 

Eigenlijk heb ik het gewoon doorgeslikt en me nooit afgevraagd waarom ik het zeg 5 jaar later nog nodig had... 

Alhoewel daarna een periode van mijn leven begon die geleid heeft tot het vertrek bij mijn nu ex-man in het najaar van 2009. Een helse tijd mag ik wel zeggen van overspel van ex met een lotgenootje die ik helemaal uit de ellende getrokken heb toen zij in 2006 bij haar ex weggevlucht is wegens geweld en geestelijke intimidatie. Haar pleegkleindochter is toen ook bij haar weggehaald vanwege die redenen. Ze is met een koffer en een oude auto bij ons beland van Hilversum in Lelystad en verder niet. De kinderen kozen toen op 1 na voor pa dus die was ze ook kwijt. Ik heb voor haar een huisje met urgentie geregeld samen met Jeugdzorg, heb haar een uitkering bezorgd, ze heeft een tijdje bij ons in huis gewoond. Daarna haar huisje helemaal opgeknapt in een week tijd zodat pleegkleindochter weer terug kon komen. Na die tijd nog steeds haar begeleid en ondersteund samen met ex, ook financieel. 
En wat was ze dankbaar, ze noemde me haar zusje en ze zou voor me door het vuur gaan.... Tot ik er in 2008 achterkwam dat ze al die tijd een relatie hadden, we waren net een paar dagen verhuisd en toen vond ik haar met ex in bed. Dat uitgesproken, zij zou uit ons leven verdwijnen en wij maakten zeg maar een doorstart. Niet dus want ruim een jaar later vond ik een mailtje van de ruim 70 die ik de volgende dag had. Ze waren gewoon achter mijn rug doorgegaan. Toen was het voor mij klaar en wilde ik scheiden wat me niet in dank werd afgenomen want wat had ik er nou voor last van???????? Pardon?????

Mijn ex werkte toen in het buitenland in de bagger, in Papoea Nieuw Guinea dus 6 weken weg en 6 weken thuis. We hadden niks tekort, ik mag wel zeggen dat ik kon doen wat ik wilde financieel. Ik reed in een stoere Amerikaanse Pickup , we hadden zo'n aluminium ronde All you need is love caravan en het kon niet op. 
Vandaar ook dat ze een innig mailcontact hadden compleet met naaktfoto's van haar (kots) 
Hij ontkende alles, zelfs de mails. Zij wilde hem erin laten luizen zei hij. Het was natuurlijk de eerste week dat hij weg was op een trip dat ik die mail vond en de rest kreeg van haar. 5 weken ruzie en uiteindelijk toegeven en toch zo graag met mij door willen gaan blablabla. Mijn besluit stond vast, hij ging daar uiteindelijk in mee van een afstand en zou zorgen dat ik goed terecht kwam, me steunen enz enz. Ik heb hem toen van Schiphol afgehaald en toen hij daar stond zag ik het al aan die kop dat het foute boel was.

Toen begon de nachtmerrie voor mij pas echt. Hij wilde niet scheiden, ik moest het maar accepteren enz enz. Hij zou de weken van zijn verlof in een hotel gaan tot ik een eigen plek had, maar nee dus. Hij ging zijn huis niet uit, ik had hier al rekening mee gehouden dus met een vriendin geregeld dat ik in haar stacaravan mocht met mijn honden tot hij weer weg was. Ik mocht gaan maar de honden hield hij.. Nou dan ga ik ook niet dat wist hij donders goed. Uiteindelijk na bemiddeling van zijn dochter is hij op mijn kosten in een hotel gaan zitten. Ik zeg mijn kosten want er was nog wat geld van mijn ouders dat in een kluis lag bij ons huis. 
Maar goed, hij was opgehoepeld dacht ik. Niet dus, hij stond bij nacht en ontij in huis en ik voelde me niet veilig. Op een zondagochtend lag ik nog te slapen en stond hij ineens naast mijn bed. Ik werd aan mijn haren eruit gesleept dat het nu genoeg was geweest en dat hij het geld van mijn ouders wilde hebben of er zouden rare dingen gebeuren. Met heel veel bibberend tegensputteren heb ik toen ook nog wat zelf mogen houden. De hond die we samen van pup af aan al meer dan 10 jaar hadden heeft dit meegemaakt en heeft na die tijd alleen nog maar gegromd tegen hem. En een half jaar later heeft ze een hersenbloeding gekregen, denk dat ik wel weet waarom.

Gelukkig had ik met een paar maanden een flat in Lstad en ben gelijk de deur uitgezet zoals in het convenant stond. Hij heeft me wel geholpen met alles omdat ik nogal beperkt ben door het verlies van mijn borsten, lymfeklieren en borstspieren.
Maar niet omdat hij me nu het goede wenste maar omdat ik dan snel opgehoepeld zou zijn zoals me werd meegedeeld. 
De scheiding is uitgesproken, ik had een riante alimentatie omdat het bij hem met scheppen binnenkwam.

Daar heb ik een jaar gewoond, was voor mij niet houdbaar omdat ik de kleinkids van zijn kinderen niet meer mocht zien. Zijn kinderen hebben voor hem gekozen dus helaas pindakaas voor oma Anita die altijd oppaste op de 3 meiden en ze zowat geboren zag worden. Ineens was hij de ideale opa, die eerst altijd wegging en een belletje verwachtte als die lastige kids weer weg waren. 
Maar ze woonden wel ook in Lelystad dus ik zag ze regelmatig maar mocht er niet bij. Ook zag ik hem steeds samen met die lellebel die met haar kont rustig in mijn leventje is gekropen. Ik heb echt een paar keer voor haar huis gestaan, ze woonde aan een driesprong, als hij daar zat en gedacht: als ik nu gas geef met mijn Pickup dan rijd ik er zo achter weer uit en ben ik van dat zooitje af! 
De auto moest ik ook inleveren want die kon ik niet meer betalen, hij heeft daarvoor een fiat 500 gekocht voor me, veel te duur zoals ik ook altijd nog moest horen, maar dat terzijde. Dat is het minste!

In die periode ging ik veel naar vrienden van me in Zuidlaren en groeide bij mij het idee om deze kant op te verhuizen. Me ingeschreven maar het zou nog wel een paar jaar duren natuurlijk omdat je punten op moet bouwen. Maar het lot was me goed gezind en ineens kreeg ik na 3 maanden een belletje dat er een klein lief huisje voor me was in Onnen. In 5 weken heb ik toen mijn leven verplaatst van Lstad naar hier, een beslissing waar ik nog geen dag spijt van heb gehad. Wel een hoop ellende met mijn eigen zoon die in Amsterdam woont maar die na een half jaartje ruiterlijk heeft toegegeven dat het een goede beslissing is geweest voor mij. 

Dan denk je dat het klaar is daar. Niet dus, toen begon het gestook vanuit Lstad en de geldkraan dichtdraaien! 
Jawel, ik heb echt alles meegemaakt. Gelukkig is het nu allemaal geregeld met weer rechten en advocate van hier. Ik heb nu bijstandsniveau tot mijn AOW dus een heleboel stappen terug maar wel rust! 
Een baas neemt me niet aan vanwege mijn beperkingen maar ik heb nu een paar dagen in de week een oppashond en die zorgt voor het zout in de pap. 

Ex zit nu in ons huis met die terut en zij heeft de touwtjes stevig in handen en haar familie overspoelt nu de boel daar. Het huis staat ook nog te koop, dat heb ik van me afgezet, veel winst zit er niet in en ik hoor het wel als de handtekening moet komen voor de verkoop. Al denk ik dat hij dat niet eens wil al zegt hij van wel.. Maar de keren dat ik me ermee bemoeid heb wordt het weer superstress en mijn woord tegen het zijne bij de makelaar. Laat maar zitten dus, is alleen maar negatieve energie en ik heb voor mezelf gekozen.

Ik zat ook zwaar aan de Alprazolam, die heb ik de afgelopen maanden afgebouwd en nu wil ik graag van de Paroxetine af. Ik heb hier een superleventje samen met mijn honden, heerlijk in de natuur en ver weg van alle ellende! Ik voel ook dat ik het niet meer nodig heb omdat ik al die jaren in een soort van stress toestand heb geleefd, ik had nooit rust. Mijn ex was nogal claimend en die druk is ook weggevallen. 

Dat is mijn verhaal en de reden dat ik van de paroxetine af wil. Nieuwe start gemaakt en nu heb ik mijn leven op de rit op een normale manier in een normaal en goed tempo voor mij. Ik ben de laatste jaren puur op mijn gevoel af gegaan en die beslissingen pakken goed uit en mijn gevoel zegt stoppen!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, nou meid hoedje voor je af! Dit doen niet veel mensen je na: na zo'n vreselijke tijden, eerst met je moeder die kanker heeft en dan al die stress met je ex en dan nog met je zoon...en dan de moed vinden om af te kicken van de alprazolam en nu van de paroxetine...Ik heb zelf gekozen voor de omgekeerde weg en dat wil in dit geval zeggen: ik ben ook nog flink aan de alprazolam maar heb gekozen om eerst af te bouwen met de paroxetine. En ik heb echt niet de lijdensweg achter de rug die jij achter de rug hebt. Maar ik herken ook een aantal dingen in je verhaal: ook ik heb met ontzettend veel geluk deze prachtwoning als sociale woning toegewezen gekregen (ik woon in Antwerpen) en ik heb ook na die verhuis besloten om wat te gaan doen met alle chemische rommel die ik slik. Net als jij heb ik, na het voorschrijven van alles, nooit echt stilgestaan bij het feit dat ik toch wel heel veel psycho-farma nam, tot ik hier dus eindelijk tot rust kwam, met mijn twee honden en drie katten. Bij mij zit de aanleiding voor het voorschrijven van al die troep in het feit dat ik een chronische darmziekte (Ziekte van Crohn) heb en op mijn zevendertigste, na twee zware operaties bleek dat ik nooit meer zou kunnen gaan werken (ik ben nu 52). Ineens viel ik van een leuke job met goede collega's terug in een situatie waarin ik als enige in mijn vriendenkring, hele dagen thuiszat en erge bijwerkingen had na de laatste operatie. De constante pijn en het altijd thuiszitten hebben na een tijdje geleid tot een zware depressie. Toen zijn, heel stilaan, alle psycho-farma voorgeschreven die ik nu dus één voor één wil afbouwen. Twee jaar en een half geleden heb ik dan een herseninfarct gekregen. Daarover zei de dokter op de spoedopname "tja, een volgend kan wel eens fataal zijn" en dat heeft mij toen zo aangegrepen dat de dosis paroxetine van 20 mg naar 30 mg verhoogd is en dat ik eigenlijk terug depressief ben geweest (mede door het feit dat even nadien ineens mijn flat waar ik 23 jaar gewoond had, verkocht werd en ik geen andere woning op de privémarkt kon betalen) tot ik deze woning aangeboden kreeg. 
Even terug naar de paroxetine: ben je al bezig met het afbouwen? Hoe lang is het geleden dat je afbouwde met de alprazolam? Ik wil niet dat je vindt dat ik vreselijk nieuwsgierig ben naar je leven en je ellende maar het is heel belangrijk om te weten of je nu nog alprazolam neemt of niet en of je de paroxetine al aan het afbouwen bent en zo ja aan welk tempo, om je goede raad te kunnen geven. Want: twee dingen tegelijk afbouwen is bijna onbegonnen werk. Dus als je nog verder wil afbouwen met de alprazolam moet je nu beslissen wat je eerst wil: die nog verder afbouwen of op deze dosis alprazolam blijven zitten en nu eerst de paroxetine afbouwen. Ik ben wel nieuwsgierig naar hoe je de alprazolam afgebouwd hebt want voor die klus sta ik ook nog, maar laat ons dat even laten voor later en ons nu even concentreren op de paroxetine. Ik vind het in ieder geval fantastisch wat jij al voor mekaar gekregen hebt! Als je het nu direct goed aanpakt met de paroxetine, gaat dat jou zeker lukken!

----------


## zavira

Dank je Annemieg voor je complimenten! We kunnen elkaar op veel fronten de hand schudden al is het verhaal anders, de ellende is hetzelfde he meid! 

Ik zag dat het er een beetje onduidelijk stond, maar ik heb zelf voor het eerst in 1994 kanker gekregen en dat is doorgegaan tot eind 2000 voor de laatste keer en toen dus mijn moeder die een harstilstand kreeg wat voor mij de druppel eventjes was.

Alprazolam heb ik heel rustig afgebouwd van 2 elke avond in ieder geval tot wel 6 in stressperiodes. Gewoon mijn gevoel gevolgd en elke keer eentje minder en in stress situaties geprobeerd het nemen even uit te stellen.
Op deze manier ging het geruisloos in een paar maanden tijd. 

Nu zie ik wat ik schrijf.... daarvoor heb ik dus wel een paar maanden genomen en de paroxetine zou ik het liefste van de ene op de andere dag hebben gaan doen  :Confused: 

Ik heb nu besloten om terug te gaan naar 1/2 dus 10 per dag en dat op mijn gemakje af te gaan bouwen, de afgelopen dagen waren een hel die ik niet meer terug wil meemaken! 

Ik vind je niet nieuwsgierig hoor, als ik het niet kwijt wilde had ik het hele verhaal niet opgeschreven  :Wink:  Wat ik wel merk is dat het me oplucht om het allemaal eens zo op te schrijven, al die brokjes ellende in één verhaal, dan kijk je er toch anders tegenaan!

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Zavira, ik ben blij dat je mij niet te neiuwsgierig vind! Je hebt het afbouwen van de paroxetine duidelijk zelf al begrepen! Als ik jou was zou ik va morgen dus inderdaad teruggaan naar 10 mg. Probeer even tot en met zaterdag wat dat met je doet. Voel je je dan nog niet in orde dan vrees ik dat je even terug naar 15 mg zal moeten. Let op: het is niet gezegd dat dat nodig zal zijn! Zelf heb ik ook op dit punt gestaan en bij mij bleek het niet nodig om verder terug te gaan. Maar je weet beter bij voorbaat waar je eventueel aan toe kan zijn, dan is de teleurstelling een stuk minder erg. Zie het niet als een achteruitgang want het is al minder dan je begindosis en je wist gewoon niet hoe je moest afbouwen. Dat heb ik ook pas op dit forum geleerd toen ik vreselijke nachtmerries kreeg omdat ook ik zo snel mogelijk van die troep af wou! Ik raad je ook aan om als je soms nog alprazolam nodig hebt, die ook verder te nemen zoals je dat nu doet. Meid, je hebt kanker overwonnen, je moeder moeten afgeven, je hebt de alprazolam afgebouwd en een hele lijdensweg met je ex achter de rug en nog strubbelingen gehad met je zoon en je staat er nog steeds! Neem nu ook de tijd die nodig is voor het afbouwen van de paroxetine! Ik moet zelf nog 5 mg gaan en ik mag vrijdag naar 4 mg. Waarschijnlijk blijf ik deze keer netjes 4 weken op 4 mg staan, ook al voel ik me goed. Ik heb ondervonden dat ik niet direct weer omlaag mag gaan als ik me goed voel. Dat was de fout die ik maakte en de andere fout was dat ik aan het begin, net als jij, veel te snel gegaan ben. Toen ik net op de 5 mg zat heeft het er even naar uitgezien dat ik terug omhoog zou moeten gaan: dat was echt kantje boordje. Want mijn tweede fout was ook dezelfde als jij maakte: ik dacht ook dat het gewoon een kwestie was van de moeilijke periodes "uit te zitten" tot iemand hier op het forum we wees op het risico dat je hierbij loopt nl dat je helemaal opnieuw moet beginnen en wat zeker belangrijk voor me was: elke mislukte poging maakt het zwaarder voor je lichaam om weer af te bouwen. Het zou met de paroxetine moeten zoals met de alprazolam bij jou gegaan is: quasi geruisloos maar dat lukt alleen als je echt je tijd neemt om er heel langzaam-aan van af te komen. Je moet maar denken: al doe je er x aantal keer zo lang over om ervan af te komen, dan ben je er na die tijd toch maar lekker van af. En ik weet dat ik in herhaling val maar het is later in het proces van groot belang: als je één van de dagen of weken naar de huisarts gaat, vraag dan een voorschriftje voor capsules van 1 mg: je neemt de restanten van je tabletten gewoon mij naar de apoheker en voor enkele euro's maar die voor jou deze capsules. Hoe verder je afbouwt, hoe belangrijker het wordt dat je deze capsules hebt. Stel dat het bij mij op 4 mg weer fout gaat, dan ga ik best terug naar de laatste dosis waarop ik me goed gevoeld heb namelijk 5 mg. Het zou ook goed zijn om niet direct van 10 mg naar 5 mg te gaan maar een "tussenstop" te nemen bij 7 of 7,5 mg. Trouwens: bij mij lukte het gewoon praktisch niet om die tabletten van 20 mg echt goed in 4 tabletten van 5 mg te snijden, vandaar dat ik va die dosis al capsules heb laten maken. En laat je aub niet aanpraten dat het kan met de ene dag een hele tablet en de andere dag een halve tablet: op die manier raakt je lichaam helemaal in de war. Om het zo simpel mogelijk voor te stellen: het lichaam moet leren zijn eigen taken terug op zich te nemen zonder hulp van medicatie. Ik kende het principe van corticoïden: zolang dat je die inneemt maakt je lichaam zelf geen corticoïde meer aan; Als je dan plots zou stoppen met het nemen van de corticoïden van buitenaf, is je lichaam (je bijnierschors) nog niet klaar met het zelf aanmaken van natuurlijke corticoïden dus ook dat medicijn vraagt een echt afbouwsysteem. Het voordeel met de corticoïde is dat de halfwaardetijd heel anders ligt dan bij paroxetine en je daar wel kan werken met één dag 1 tabletje, een dag 1/2 tabletje, weer een heel, weer een halfje enz. Maar een menselijk lichaam maakt alle dingen op een heel ander tempo terug aan én de tijd die er nodig is om elk chemisch preparaat uit ons systeem te krijgen, ligt ook weer voor elk product heel anders (vandaar ook dat die fout zo veel gemaakt wordt: de meeste huisartsen weten nu heel goed hoe je corticoïden moet afbouwen en ze grijpen naar dat systeem terug als er iets moet afgebouwd worden, zonder erbij stil te staan dat elk medicijn er een kortere of langere tijd over doet om uit ons systeem te raken. Maar ik heb echt nog de tijd meegemaakt dat huisartsen géén idee hadden over hoe je corticoïde moest afbouwen. Toen was het zaak dat de specialist je het juiste afbouwschema gaf. Ik denk nu bij het afbouwen van de paroxetine wel eens: nu weten huisartsen nog niet hoe ze dit product moeten afbouwen. Hopelijk komt er (hoe sneller hoe beter) ook een moment waarop ze dat wel allemaal geleerd hebben tijdens hun studies.
Zavira, je mag altijd een berichtje posten, hoe onbeduidend of gek je eigen vraag je ook lijkt. Blijf niet twijfelend rondlopen, maar gooi het er maar uit: domme vragen bestaan niet; er bestaan alleen domme mensen die niet weten wat ze met je vragen moeten...

----------


## zavira

Dankjewel voor je uitvoerige antwoord Annemieg!

Ik heb gisteren dus een halve weer genomen en ik moet zeggen dat de bijverschijnselen, vooral de schokjes in mijn hoofd al een héél stuk minder zijn! Verder voel ik me een dweil maar dat is niet zo gek na die ellendige dagen....

Voorlopig dus maar op 10 blijven zitten, heb ik het toch al mooi gehalveerd! Maandag ga ik naar de acupunturiste, eens kijken wat zij voor me kan betekenen hierbij, volgens haar kon ze me heel goed ondersteunen. 

Vandaag heb ik mijn oppashond en als hij vanmiddag opgehaald is ga ik maar even Valdispert of Valdispert nacht halen. Zal ook eens verder kijken met mijn pendel vandaag of ik nog zoiets kan vinden wat me aanspreekt en mijn pendel ook  :Wink: 
Neuraston heb ik ook altijd goede ervaringen mee gehad in het verleden en moet ik nog ergens hebben.

----------


## gabry

> @Gabry,
> je bent een kanjer, meid...en je weet wel waarom ik dat vind!!


Bedankt Sietske, maar eerlijk gezegd weet ik even niet waar dit vandaan komt?!  :Smile:

----------


## gabry

@ Wilma wat een verhaal zeg! Gewoon doen waar jij je goed bij voelt, niemand kan voor jou beslissen of je moet stoppen, dat moet je zelf doen, zolang je geen klachten ervaart door het gebruik en je voelt je hier goed bij, doorgaan. 

@ annemieg, fijn te lezen dat je alles zo goed begrepen hebt! Nog steeds goed bezig!

@ Zavira geen dagen overslaan, dat vertraagt alleen het afbouwen doordat je gegarandeerd een terugval gaat krijgen. NIET DOEN!

@ Sietske LY!! Lang niks gehoord van je hoe gaat het?

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: inderdaad wel normaal dat je je even zo slecht voelt maar ik ben blij te horen dat die verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen van het afbouwen toch al wat minder zijn. Kijk het nu even aan tot zaterdag (als het kan geef dan elke dag wel aan hoe je je voelt, dan kan ik je het snelst en beste van advies dienen). Gaat het tegen zaterdag echt een stuk beter dan zou ik je toch aanraden om een week of 4 op die 10 mg te blijven staan om te zorgen dat je helemaal gestabiliseerd bent. Let wel op met andere medicatie ook al gaat het om plantaardige dingen. Ook plantaardige medicijnen hebben een invloed op je lichaam en ik weet dat bvb St. Janskruid een negatieve impact kan geven. Het beste is om helemaal niks bij te gaan nemen. Het gaat er namelijk ook om dat je, als je dingen gaat bijnemen, niet meer kan aangeven wat nu precies door het afbouwen van de paroxetine komt en wat door de nieuwe geneesmiddelen en het is belangrijk om elke verandering die er in je lichaam gebeurt, goed in kaart te kunnen brengen. Accupunctuur en/of pendelen kan volgens mij geen kwaad doen, dus als je je daar goed bij voelt doe dat er dan maar bij, zolang je maar niet gaat experimenteren met dingen die de chemische reactie in je lichaam gaan verstoren

@Gabry: ik doe precies wat je mij gezegd hebt dus dat complimentje is evenzeer naar jezelf gericht! Ik neem vrijdag contact met je op, nadat ik overgeschakeld ben naar de 4 mg. Ik ben wel wat bang voor die stap maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik er aan toe ben. Het is toch elke keer een beetje een sprong in het duister maar vermits het tot nu toe goed gegaan is, durf ik het aan! En de pot met tabletten van 1 mg staat ondertussen klaar! De pot koffie is ondertussen ook vervangen door de decaf-versie.

----------


## wilma11850

Gabry ,dank je wel voor het begrip en ik GA OP ZOEK .

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg, het wordt steeds minder een sprong in het duister omdat je steeds beter weet wat er gaat komen. Ik weet wel zeker dat je er klaar voor bent!

@ Wilma, graag gedaan. Blijf bij jezelf.

----------


## zavira

@ Nee Gabry, ik ben er nu wel van overtuigd dat ik geen dagen over moet slaan! 

@ Annemieg, vandaag gaat het weer een stuk beter! Dus ik blijf zeker nog een maand op de 10 staan heb ik besloten en dan eens kijken in samenspraak met de acupuncturiste hoe we het aan gaan pakken. En met jullie hier natuurlijk! Ben blij dat ik me hier aangemeld heb anders zat ik nu helemaal in een diepe ellende put denk ik zomaar.....

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, ik ben ontzettend blij dat het vandaag weer een stuk beter gaat! Ik ben heel opgelucht dat we er niet eens moeten over nadenken of je de dosis niet nog moet verhogen. Goed van je om die beslissing te nemen om nu een tijdje op 10 mg te blijven staan. En misschien heeft de accupuncturiste nog wel tips voor je. Het belangrijkste is dat nu je lichaam de kans krijgt om te stabiliseren. Ja, ook voor mij was deze site mijn redding want ook ik ging veel te snel. Zoveel mensen krijgen de verkeerde informatie van hun (huis)arts, gewoon omdat die het ook niet weten. Ik heb mezelf al zo dikwijls afgevraagd hoe dat ging voor het internet-tijdperk.. Laat je regelmatig iets van je horen? Veel sterkte!

----------


## zavira

Annemieg, ik laat zeker nog wat van me horen want voor mij staat vast dat ik er vanaf wil! Bovendien vind ik het leuk en fijn om jou te hebben leren kennen!

----------


## annemieg

Zavira, dank je voor het compliment! Zo heb ik op mijn beurt heel veel aan Gabry te danken, die mij alles geleerd heeft wat ik nu doorgeef aan jou. Ik vind het ook heel fijn om te merken dat je echt wel vastberaden bent in je besluit om te stoppen met de paroxetine. Ik denk dat dat de grootste voorwaarde is om te kunnen stoppen. Maar vermits jij al die weg gegaan bent met de alprazolam en dat helemaal op je eentje voor mekaar gekregen heeft, gaat dit je ook vast en zeker lukken. Jammer dat je voor de afbouw van paroxetine echt wel een "handleiding" nodig hebt en dat we die geen van allen van onze artsen gekregen hebben: het zou veel leed vermijden als zij die ons die pillen voorschrijven, ook zouden weten hoe ze ons er ook weer vanaf kunnen helpen.

----------


## sietske763

miss een beetje een domme vraag, maar beter vragen dan gissen....
is er niet een makkelijkere manier om te stoppen?
ik heb bv ooit dit middel ook geslikt, 20mg. maar mijn slaapproblemen werden niet beter dus wilde de arts na een tijd remeron proberen, ben in 1 dag gestopt en de volgende dag met remeron begonnen, alleen 3 dagen wat hoofdpijnklachten, ws ging het zo makkelijk omdat ik dus direct remeron kreeg.....
uiteindelijk moest (en wilde) ik daarmee stoppen, met remeron stoppen is echt een eitje, met 1 vinger in de neus..!
dus ik bedoel te zeggen....(hadden)jullie niet beter eerst over kunnen stappen op een middel waar je makkelijk mee kan stoppen??
ik lees dit topic altijd als het actueel is en het is echt kommer en kwel wat je wel niet leest om van dit middel af te komen...
(even voor de duidelijkheid.....zonder AD was ik echt ongelukkig en depri, dus slik wel weer AD, omdat ik dan gelukkig ben...in mijn hoofd is dat serotinine gedoe echt niet goed, dus heb wtb levenslang AD)

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Sietske, daar stel je nou een vraag waar ik nooit over nagedacht heb! (en je hebt gelijk: véél beter vragen dan gissen en zo zet je mij tenminste ook aan om over je vraag na te denken! Niemand had mij ooit verteld dat afbouwen van paroxetine zo vreselijk moeilijk zou zijn. Ik was al een tijdje bezig toen ik ineens een heel erg levendige nachtmerrie kreeg en totaal gedesorienteerd wakker werd. Ik heb in paniek naar een vriendin gebeld en het is zij die de vraag stelde of die nare dromen geen verband zouden kunnen hebben met het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Daarop heb ik mij een hele avond op internet gestort en zo ben ik op deze site terechtgekomen. Ik heb voor het begin van het afbouwen een gesprek gehad met de huisarts en die vond dat ik, zoals ik zelf aanvoelde, klaar was om de stap te zetten om te stoppen met de AD maar zij heeft geen moment ter sprake gebracht dat ik daarvoor misschien eerst beter zou overschakelen naar een ander AD. Een vriendin van me is gestopt met Cipramil maar dat heeft haar ook bloed, zweet en (zeer veel) tranen gekost dus ik dacht dat, als ik het maar niet te snel deed (maar ja wat is niet te snel, daar kreeg ik namelijk ook geen concreet antwoord op), het best te doen was. Toen ik na die nachtmerrie de huisarts belde om te vertellen wat er gebeurd was, kreeg ik ook alleen maar de raad om het dan langzamer te doen. Uiteindelijk heb ik haar het schema van Gabry voorgelegd en de huisarts heeft wel zonder enig probleem capsules laten maken van 5 mg en van 1 mg maar ook toen ik duidelijk aangaf dat het afbouwen me flinke problemen opleverde, werd mij niet voorgesteld om even over te schakelen naar een ander middel. Vanaf dat moment heb ik het schema van Gabry tot in de puntjes gevolgd en de bijwerkingen werden draagbaar en sommige kon ik na een tijdje echt wel schrappen van het lijstje. Maar ik ben er nog niet hoor: ik mag vanaf morgen van 5 mg naar 4 mg en hoop dan zo verder te kunnen gaan tot 1 mg en daarna niks meer. Bestaan er bij jouw weten AD's waar je veel makkelijker kan van afkicken? Over overschakelen van het ene merk naar het andere heb ik tot nu weinig negatieve berichten gehoord (dat heb ik in mijn vriendenkring nagevraagd en niet opgezocht op internet): sommige mensen blijken eerst enkele middelen te moeten proberen alvorens ze iets krijgen dat hen echt verder helpt. Maar ik heb bij het opbouwen van de paroxetine weinig klachten gehad, dus vond de huisarts het niet nodig om op zoek te gaan naar een ander product en ik was ook geen vragende partij. In die moeilijke periode stond "eventueel afbouwen" gewoonweg niet in mijn agenda! Maar ik vind het wel de moeite waard om even op te roepen naar de ervaringen van anderen: zijn er mensen die veel makkelijker van de AD afkomen, na het overschakelen van de paroxetine naar een bepaald ander product? Elke reactie is meer dan welkom! Ik ga de vraag toch ook eens voorleggen aan mijn huisarts (ik moet er volgende weet toch naar toe): welke ervaringen heeft zij bij het afbouwen van andere AD's? Sietske, jouw vraag stemt in ieder geval tot nadenken. En ik houd je zeker op de hoogte van het antwoord van de huisarts. Hopelijk komen er ook reacties op mijn eigen oproep, al staat die misschien hier niet in de juiste topic (zoek ik morgen toch even uit want je maakt me wel zeer nieuwsgierig...
Ik vind dat we hier op het forum zeker vragen moeten kunnen opwerpen en niet mogen blijven gissen: je kan hiermee het leven van andere "afbouwers" misschien veel makkelijker maken!

----------


## sietske763

hetzelfde bv bij efexor......ook vreselijk om mee te stoppen, maar via een andere weg goed te doen!

----------


## zavira

@ Annemieg, heel veel sterkte vandaag bij de volgende stap! Ik denk aan je...

@Sietske, mijn huisarts had het er ook over om eventueel tijdelijk naar een andere over te stappen als ik teveel last kreeg. Hij is nu op vakantie maar als hij terug is maak ik een afspraak en ga het verder met hem bespreken.

----------


## zavira

Trouwens, terwijl ik net lekker in de polder liep met mijn doggies bedacht ik me dat het hoog tijd wordt dat één van de medische faculteiten in Nederland of België eens een onderzoek gaat doen naar de gevolgen van het stoppen met paroxetine en/of andere AD. 
Ze onderzoeken van alles en dit lijkt me toch een heel nuttig onderwerp als je ziet hoeveel mensen dit middel slikken!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: ik heb gisteren zelf net hetzelfde tegen een vriendin gezegd! Ik denk dat er stiekem best wel onderzoeken zijn maar dan van de farmaceutische firma's en blijkbaar zijn die van die orde dat men er niet wil mee naar buiten komen. Het zijn uiteindelijk ook die firma's die de (huis)artsen onvoldoende of zelfs verkeerd informeren over het afbouwen van AD! Het is niet voor niks dat wij allemaal vanuit die hoek onjuiste informatie kregen. Ik heb een huisarts die echt het beste met haar patiënten voorheeft en al stond ze helemaal achter mijn besluit om af te bouwen en te stoppen, toch bleef ook zij heel vaag over een afbouwschema. Toen ik met de vraag kwam voor capsules van 5mg en 1 mg en verwees naar deze (en andere) sites, heeft ze die prompt voorgeschreven en zelf nog eens benadrukt dat ik het echt heel traag moest doen, zonder hierover echter concreet te worden.
En yep, ik ben dus vandaag naar 4 mg gegaan! Nu maar afwachten wat er wordt. Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!
Zavira, ik heb je een privé-berichtje gestuurd. Bovenaan bij je inlognaam kan je die berichtjes opvragen.

----------


## gabry

Efexor is helemaal hel inderdaad maar er zijn in grote lijnen geen "makkelijke" AD's om af te bouwen, ze hebben namelijk allemaal dezelfde werking. Wat WEL KAN helpen is als je naast AD nog andere medicatie gebruikt zoals oxazepam of misschien nog een andere AD, ik ken mensen die 3 verschillende AD's gebruiken.
De voornaamste reden waar Efexor zo moeilijk is, is omdat het time-released is, per 24 uur krijg je steeds een bepaalde afgifte. Bijna niet te doen om die af te bouwen. Bij efexor zou ik inderdaad wel over stappen op een "normale" AD, maar iedereen die nu al op minder dan 10mg is afgebouwd, is dat zeker geen optie meer!

@ Zavira, daar is al heel erg veel over te doen, in Amerika lopen honderden rechtszaken tegen de farmaceutische industrie, omdat mensen zich bedrogen voelen. Niet voor niks is de faramceutische industrie zich nu aan het vestigen in de oosterse werelddelen, daar begint het hele verhaal opnieuw. Amerika is er klaar mee, daar weten ze inmiddels teveel, maar daar hebben ze al voldoende geld verdiend, in Europa begint het nu op te zetten, maar ook hier zal het zeker nog een jaar of tien duren voordat mensen inzien dat ze veelal voor de gek worden gehouden, tegen de tijd dat Europa klaar is met dit middel is China volop geld aan het pompen in deze industrie. Geloof me ze weten exact waar ze mee bezig zijn!!
En dan nog zijn er mensen die baat hebben bij medicatie, daar heb ik het ook echt niet over. Het gaat mij over valse voorwendselen en onwaarheden. 
Al ooit een psychiater of psycholoog, of apotheker ontmoet die zelf slikt??

----------


## annemieg

@Gabry, ik sluit me helemaal aan bij jouw betoog! Nog een schepje erbovenop zelfs: waarom leren de Europese artsen niets uit wat er in Amerka allemaal te doen geweest is rond alle nieuwe AD (en dan bedoel ik de SSRI-types)? De mensen die een AD nodig hebben krijgen het meestal wel zonder al te veel problemen. Het loopt mis als mensen graag afwillen van de pillen: dan krijg je de meest absurde manieren om af te bouwen voorgeschoteld die slechts één ding gemeen hebben namelijk dat ze zo'n vreselijke afkickverschijnselen geven dat vele mensen uiteindelijk toch terug naar hun begindosis gaan. Op die manier kan je niet meer spreken van keuze-mogelijkheden.

----------


## zavira

Hoe is het vandaag met je Annemieg, merk je er veel van? Ik ben heel benieuwd!

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Zavira, ja, de ondertussen zeer goed bekende spierpijn in mijn benen is er direct al weer terug! Ik heb in heel het afbouwproces bvb geen last gehad van de zo bekende "elektrische schokjes" waar de meeste afbouwers zoveel last van hebben, maar bij mij ging het, naast de klassieke huilbuien, zweetaanvallen, nachtmerries en uitzonderlijke irritatie, vrij snel mis met mijn spieren, meer bepaald met de spieren in mijn benen en vannacht voelde ik al dat het er weer is. Stappen wordt dan moeilijk want heel pijnlijk. Het duurt steeds vrij lang, ook als ik een tijdje op een bepaalde dosis sta, vooraleer deze spierpijnen wegtrekken en eigenlijk zijn ze sinds ik afbouw, nooit helemaal weg geweest. Natuurlijk wel een erg vervelende bijwerking als je zoals jij en ik, hondjes hebben die uitgelaten moeten worden! Als de spierpijn op z'n ergste is, maken we maar korte wandelingetjes. Jammer voor de beestjes maar ik doe wat ik kan! Mijn vriendin neemt op zulke momenten wel vaak een lange wandeling over. Die spierpijn maakt ook dat ik niet verder kan met het in orde brengen van mijn flat maar ik bedenk me dan maar dat ik later nog tijd genoeg heb om alles hier in orde te brengen. Er is geen man overboord omdat hier nog steeds dozen onuitgepakt staan! Hoe gaat het ondertussen met jou?

----------


## zavira



----------


## annemieg

Ik vrees dat we die spierpijn erbij moeten nemen tot zelfs maanden na het stoppen met de paroxetine! Dat heb ik vernomen van mensen die al een hele tijd gestopt zijn. Ik vind het zo verwarrend dat het afbouwproces de meest uiteenlopende dingen uitlokt: van elektrische schokjes, over spierpijn tot huilbuien en in mijn geval moeilijk kunnen plassen. Het zijn vaak van die dingen die je nooit direct zou koppelen aan het afbouwen van een bepaald medicijn, tot je met vele mensen de hele puzzel kan samenleggen zoals we doen op dit forum. Mensenlief, hoe deed men dat toch voor internet bestond!
Zavira, bedankt voor de staaltjes, ik hoop dat mijn hartelijke groeten jou ook verwarmen!

----------


## annemieg

Hallo iedereen, even updaten! Ik ben nu dus van vrijdag van 5 mg naar 4 mg gegaan. Ik dacht dat ik wel niet erg veel bijwerkingen zou krijgen: een milligrammetje lijkt toch zo weinig maar het is wel degelijk weer prijs: zweetaanvallen, koortsig gevoel, huilerig, meer spierpijn,... maar het is draagbaar. En niet alle bijwerkingen komen terug, dat merk ik heel goed als ik mijn afbouwdagboek overloop. Ik ben vooral Gabry ontzettend dankbaar (maar ook iedereen die posts in de loop van de tijd geplaatst heeft ivm met het afbouwschema) dat ze mij verwittigd heeft dat die laatste 5 mg afbouwen nog heel pittig kan zijn. Als de bijwerkingen zo mild blijven als ze nu zijn, denk ik toch dat ik weer 4 weken op de 4 mg ga blijven staan om dan naar 3 mg te gaan. Ik post dit berichtje om iedereen er nog eens op te wijzen hoe ontzettend belangrijk het is dat je héél, héél langzaam afbouwt. Het is duidelijk echt de enige manier op van deze rotzooi af te raken! Beter traag dan nooit, zal ik maar als motto gebruiken! Voor iedereen: sterkte!

----------


## zavira

Annemieg ik kan het alleen maar roerend met je eens zijn! 

Vandaag ben ik dus bij de acupuncturiste geweest en dat gaat helemaal goedkomen met haar, ze onderschat het probleem niet en volgende week ga ik weer heen. Ze gaat me begeleiden met acupunctuur, acupressuur en hartcoherentie, dat is een therapie waarbij je je hartritme goed opbouwt wat je verdere klachten ook weer beter te verwerken maakt. 
Heb vandaag al een behandeling gehad van alles, oefeningen meegekregen voor de hartcoherentie en volgende week nog een keer. Volgende week donderdag en vrijdag ga ik naar Amsterdam naar mijn zoon en we hebben afgesproken dat ik daarna ga beginnen met afbouwen, inderdaad hele kleine beetjes tegelijk. Zij weet ook dat het naarmate je verder afbouwt het alleen maar moeilijker gaat worden en zij sleept me erdoor heeft ze beloofd! 

Ben ook bij de apotheek langs gegaan en mijn probleem voorgelegd dat ik de paroxetine in zo klein mogelijke beetjes wil hebben. Zij vertelde me dat ze ook paroxetine 10 hebben en ik heb een pillensnijder meegenomen. Als ik dan de 10 krijg kan ik die ook klein snijden en je kan ze ook verpulveren met dat apparaatje. De apothekeres wenste me ook veel succes en zei volhouden he!!!!! Dat doet je toch zo goed  

Volgende week is mijn huisarts terug van vakantie en ga ik een afspraak maken, ik wil in ieder geval de 10 mg tabletten aan hem vragen. Al met al dus positieve geluiden en ik ben zo blij dat ik nu iemand heb getroffen die het probleem niet onderschat, het gaat me lukken maar ik moet er wel een hele tijd voor uittrekken zei zij ook!!!!

En ik ben blij dat ik hier terecht ben gekomen, dat heeft me voor een hele hoop ellende behoed heb ik ook vanochtend weer gehoord  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

als je zelf pillen gaat delen en verpulveren, dan heb je natuurlijk grote kans dat je bv een dag 4 mg binnenkrijgt en de volgende dag miss wel 4,5 of meer......
dan kan je niet stabiliseren....
als ik jou was, zou ik capsules laten maken met de mg in de caps. die je op dat moment voor een aantal weken ofzo nodig hebt, en dan weer verlagen.....tot nul.

----------


## gabry

@ Zavira ik ben het met Sietske eens, als je toch naar de huisarts gaat meteen even de 1mg. regelen, je kunt het maar gehad hebben en dat geeft een helder overzicht voor de komende tijd om af te bouwen. Succes!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: iedereen is me voor (en dat is fijn want dat betekent dat iedereen heel betrokken is) maar ja, ik wou net hetzelfde zeggen: ik weet niet hoe vaak je naar je huisarts gaat en je moet nu nog even op 10 mg blijven staan maar het is wel zo goed om een "vooruitziende vrouw" te zijn!

----------


## annemieg

Even ter verduidelijking: "De vooruitziende vrouw" was hier een tijdlang het tijdschrift van de Socialistische Mutualiteiten maar het is intussen in België een begrip geworden!

----------


## klaasvg

Ik kom ook nog eens kijken en zie dat je nu moet registeren om te kunnen posten dus maar even gedaan.
Gabry, we hebben al eens eerder contact gehad, o.a via deze site en Hyves. Mijn Hyves profiel is opgeheven maar ik ben toch wel benieuwd hie het nu met je is. En verder heb ik heel veel over het onderwerp gepost op Dokter.nl waar sommigen mij misschien ook van kennen onder de naam Klaas.
Ik zie dat deze thread behoorlijk aktief is en dat steeds meer mensen op de hoogte zijn van de rampzalige uitwerking van paroxetine, de fraude die er mee gepleegd is door fabrikant GlaxoSmithKline, de bijna-onmogelijheid om er mee te stoppen en de absolute noodzaak tot uiterst langzaam afbouwen met stapjes van maximaal 5-10% per maand of nog langer.

Ik ga deze week mijn "lustrum" in, nu 5 jaar na cold-turkey van 10 mg na 5 jaar gebruik. En het is de hellerit van mijn leven geworden, en bijna mijn dood. Maar het herstel is er dan toch, nu nog steeds last van de tintelingen en schokken maar langzaam voel ik hoe mijn lichaam weer de overhand krijgt. Volgende week begin ik met een deeltijdbaan als Web-programmeur vanaf huis en dat is mijn eerste betaald werk sinds ik thuis kwam te zitten door de ondraaglijke klachten waarvan ik pas veel later leerde (via www.paxilprogress.org ) dat het Paxil/Seroxat withdrawal was!
Helaas bliken veel artsen nog steeds de kop in het zand te hebben en daar moeten we tegen blijven strijden, net zolang tot de fabrikant met de billen bloot gaat. Al vrees ik dat ze nooit te pakken zijn en hun miljardenwinsten allan binnen hebben, daar kan geen boete van 3 miljard euro nog iets aan veranderen.
Iederen heel veel sterkte met afbouwen, doe het LANGZAAM en CONSISTENT! Doseringen overslaan of afwisselen is zo mogelijk nog erger dan cold turkey.
En voor wie, net als ik in een codl turkey is terechtgekomen en te laat is om te herstarten, ook wij herstellen als is de weg veel langer, zwaarder en grilliger. Maar geef nooit op.

----------


## Lette

Hoi Klaas, kom op jouw advies ook even kijken hier, maar wil je allereerst proficiat wensen met het feit dat je weer gaat werken, hartstikke goed! Toch een stap in de goede richting, na die moeilijke jaren!

Het andere forum bekeek ik nog wel, maar het bleef steken bij steeds opnieuw weer die vragen van mensen die in absurd korte tijd waren afgebouwd en zich dan afvroegen of de hel waarin ze terecht waren gekomen echt van het afbouwen kwam. En jij dan weer netjes adviseren om de hele thread door te lezen en toch vooral langzaam en gelijkmatig af te bouwen...Ik begrijp dus wel dat je dat forum hebt verlaten, want je hebt al genoeg energie gestoken in het helpen van mensen en meer dan dat kun je niet doen.
Het irriteert me nog steeds hoe slecht huisartsen en dus ook patienten geinformeerd zijn. De man van een collega van mij wilde ook stoppen, is zwaar overspannen en heeft al meerdere mislukte stoppogingen achter de rug. Steeds opnieuw na te korte afbouwperiodes met zo'n prachtig schema van de huisarts. Hij voelde zich een zombie en wilde van die troep af, had gepland het in de vakantie te doen. Heb hem verteld dat ie er maar beter twee jaar voor uit kan trekken, ik deed het in 9 maanden en dat bleek nog te snel. 

Gabry, ook leuk te lezen dat jij hier nog actief bent en te horen dat het goed met je gaat! Je hebt mij 3 jaar geleden de aanzet gegeven om te stoppen en daar ben ik je nog altijd dankbaar voor. Zonder jouw info, die van Klaas (en natuurlijk ook het mezelf inlezen) had ik nooit op de juiste manier kunnen stoppen en slikte ik waarschijnlijk nu nog steeds antidepressiva. Maar makkelijk zijn de laatste 2 jaar zeker niet altijd geweest, al gaat het nu gelukkig goed met mij. Afbouwen met deze middelen is soms een heel eenzaam proces inderdaad (hoe kun je iemand uitleggen hoe je je voelt als je niks meer van je zelf begrijpt af en toe??) en ook voor mij geldt dat het blijkbaar bij me hoort om soms depressieve momenten of zelfs perioden te hebben, die, nu ik ze niet meer wegdruk met een pilletje, echter altijd weer vanzelf weggaan en dan voel ik me weer goed en veel beter dan in de jaren dat ik deze middelen gebruikte. 

Ik lees hier ver spierpijnen, heb ik zelf ook veel last van gehad, ook na het afgebouwd zijn. Maar een half jaar na het afbouwen was het weg bij mij, het hoeft dus beslist niet blijven te zijn. En ja, die kilo’s verdwijnen vanzelf gelukkig!

Groetjes Lette en voor iedereen die er nog middenin zit: heel veel sterkte!

----------


## annemieg

@klaas en Lette: wat fijn dat jullie terug even komen kijken op de site! Klaas: ik heb veel van je posts gelezen op dokter.nl maar ik begrijp nu pas dat je zelf gestopt bent met een cold turkey! Wat een vreseljke beslissing die je beslist genomen hebt omdat je ook niet voldoende geïnformeerd was: ik ben elke dag dankbaar dat ik deze site gevonden heb toen ik ook bezig was met veel te snel af te bouwen en door het lint ging. Ook mij heeft Gabry onder haar hoede genomen, zoals ze dus ook bij Lette gedaan heeft: die vrouw heeft velen van ons al behoudt voor het scenario waar Klaas in gevallen is. Ik zit nog volop in het afbouwproces maar door deze site doe ik het nu heel langzaam en al gaat het dus wel heel traag: ik zal er met al deze hulp beslist wel komen. Wat jullie aangeven nl dat het zo ontmoedigend is om steeds maar weer te horen van wanhopige mensen die netjes de raad van hun arts opvolgen en daardoor in een hel terechtkomen, is ook mij ondertussen duidelijk geworden. Je doet het echt niet even tijdens een vakantie! Maar voor vele mensen blijft de (huis)arts toch iemand die geloofwaardig is en tegen wiens advies men maar met moeite in zal gaan op het moment dat bljkt dat het op die manier die hij/zij voorgeschreven heeft echt niet lukt. Ik vraag me steeds af hoeveel mensen niet gewoon terug naar hun oude dosis gegaan zijn omdat ze niet de juiste informatie hadden om op een goede manier af te bouwen.
@Zavira: goed dat jij wel iemand hebt gevonden die weet hoe je moet afbouwen. We houden contact!
@Gabry: ook wij houden contact: jij hebt me opgevist toen ik het het hardste nodig had en je blijft zo ongelooflijk betrokken bij de site: hoedje af!

----------


## zavira

@ Sietske en alle anderen, ik ga zeker aan de huisarts de 1 mg capsules vragen, heb een lage drempel naar de huisarts gelukkig en vlieg er zo even binnen. Gaat goedkomen! 

@Klaas en Lette, ik ben zo blij dat het jullie nu beter gaat maar ik begrijp ook dat ik nog een lange, lange weg te gaan heb voor die troep echt uit mijn systeem is... Maar ik ga ervoor en het gaat goedkomen met de hulp van jullie hier en de acupuncturiste. 
De laatste jaren heb ik al zoveel overwonnen in mijn eentje, ik voel me sterker dan ooit tevoren dus het ZAL me lukken! 

Ik heb tenslotte de tijd en daar moet ik me op instellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gabry

@ klaas Wat ben ik blij te horen dat je weer gaat werken man! Echt goed! Zoals gezegd we geven de strijd niet op, al moet ik nog vele malen in herhaling vallen om mensen op het hart te drukken hoe je WEL van de pillen kunt komen. Feit is namelijk als je middenin zo'n periode zit, staat je hoofd er niet naar om al die posts te lezen (is mijn ervaring)
Met mij gaat het goed maar ervaar nog steeds restverschijnselen, zoals die vreselijke spierpijnen al wordt dat wel steeds minder. De hyperventilatie is ongeveer weg, maar nog niet helemaal, dankzij haptonomie een heel eind op de goede weg gekomen. Helaas sinds enige tijd begint nu de schade aan mijn gebit duidelijk na 10 jaar gebruik, veel gedoe mee. Nog steeds houden artsen vast aan hun verhaal, verbijsterend inderdaad!!
Ik wens je enorm veel succes!! 

@ Lette, Fijn te lezen dat het goed met je gaat, ik denk dat wij allebei wel weten hoe moeilijk het is geweest, en dat het een hele tijd duurt voordat alle verschijnselen uiteindelijk weg zijn. 
Ook lange tijd daarna is het en blijft het een eenzame strijd, waar je mensen bij nodig hebt die weten waar ze het over hebben, de rest van de maatschappij gelooft het na een week of vier wel, toch? Daarom ga ik nog regelmatig kijken op het forum of er mensen zijn die vastlopen. 
Groetjes!!

@ Annemieg, daar doe ik het voor, zoals we al zeiden al is het er maar eentje! x

----------


## gabry

@ Zavira de enige juiste beslissing! En nog iets, het is misschien wat afschrikwekkend dat je hier van degene die al afgebouwd zijn leest dat het een lange weg is. Dat is het ook, maar deze weg is niet oneindig, zoals je ziet bij Klaas en Lette. 
Doe 1 dag tegelijk dat is meer dan genoeg!

----------


## klaasvg

Dank voor jullie woorden en we komen er een keer doorheen. Erg fijn Annemie dat Gabry er voor je was om je te behoeden voor het "worst case scenario" dat mij ten deel is gevallen. 
Het kost nog steeds moeite maar ik probeer maar te denken/geloven dat sommigen dingen gewoon zijn zoals ze zijn. Toen ik in 2006/2007 ook al op zoek ging na mislukte stoppogingen en een gevoel van "hier klopt toch iets niet" was er minder te vinden dan nu, PaxilProgress bestond al wel maar ik heb de site toen gemist. Een enkele hit op Google kan het verschil maken tussen leven of dood...

MAar hier zit ik dan en heb het overleefd. Als ik het op de juiste manier had gedaan was ik veel korter ziek geweest (denk ik) maar had ik ook enkele dingen niet gehad die ik nu wel heb, ik heb zo lang thuis gezeten dat ik eindelijk de tijd kreeg om een stuk bijscholing te doen dat ik hard nodig had maar in de ICT detachering nooit kreeg. En bovendien, als ik wel goed afgebouwd had, had ik een ander leven gehad, veel eerder een baan gehad of misschein mijn oude baan wel gehouden en wellicht ook minder geleerd over mezelf en de (medische) wereld en de frauduleuze en criminele farmaceutische industrie waar mensenlevens niet tellen, alleen maximalisering van de winst.
Natuurlijk zal ik niemand een cold turkey aanbevelen. Maar het heeft me gebracht tot waar ik nu ben, met enorme dalen maar ook heb ik eindelijk, na ongeveer 40 jaar, geleerd om voor mezelf op te komen, voor mezelf te staan en altijd op je eigen intelligentie en gevoel te vertrouwen en niet op de "kennis" van goedbetaalde mensen in witte jassen of nette pakken.

Gabry ik ben blij dat het met jou ook beter gaat en Lette, we hebben nog wel eens contact  :Smile:

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: Jij hebt dan nog het geluk dat je in het Engels uit de voeten kan! En ik heb me al meermaals afgevraagd hoe mensen het deden voor er internet was! Het klopt volgens mij wel wat je zegt: zonder die rot-periode (die bij jou wel héél lang geduurd heeft) waren we allemaal andere mensen geweest. Ik merk dat ik aan de ene kant veel harder geworden ben (ja inderdaad vooral naar de witte jassen en nette pakken toe) en aan de andere kant ook veel milder: wie weet wat iemand eigenlijk voor rottigheid achter de rug heeft...ik geef anderen nu makkelijker krediet zolang ik het gevoel heb dat de bedoelingen van de desbetreffende mensen echt wel goed zijn. Maar het gevecht met de witte jassen blijft momenteel wel een constante in mijn leven: ik schrik er toch steeds weer van wat voor soort mensen er in die witte jas rondlopen. Het blijft dansen op een slappe koord: het diepe vertrouwen is totaal weg, maar ik heb de medische wereld aan de andere kant wel nodig. Ik probeer nu erg kritisch te staan tov elke arts maar soms moet je je gezondheid in hun handen leggen en altijd maar weer is het afwachten met wat voor iemand je in zee gegaan bent. En ondanks elke kritische opstelling is het telkens weer zo'n klap tegen je kop als je op iemand loopt die het echt niet voor het goed van de patiiënt doet!

----------


## klaasvg

@Annemie, we zijn het denk ik helemaal eens  :Smile:  En hoe mensen het vroeger deden, nou voor zover ik weet zijn er veel zelfmoorden geweest die natuurlijk door de "witte jassen" zijn afgedaan als een "depresieve patient die zijn medicijnen tegen de depressie niet had geslikt" en deze groep, met hun nabestaanden, is in mijn ogen wel de meest beklagenswaardige groep mensen die ooit heeft geleefd.
En anderen hebben toch volgehouden, je hebt misschien het verhaal van Charly Groenendijk wel eens gelezen die in Seroxat onwenning kwam terwijl er nog helemaal niets over te vinden was, hij was een jaar of 10 geleden een echte pionier en heeft 7 jaar nodig gehad maar si nu helemaal hersteld.
En dat vertrouwen, ik zal in elk geval nooit meer een psychiater vertrouwen omdat het hele systeem is gebouwd op lucht, leugens en geld. En helaas lijken meer artsen er eerder te zitten voor het geld, de status en de macht dan dat ze er voor de zieke zijn. Ik weet echter dat er ook goede artsen zijn.
Maar voor andere -echte- ziektes moet je toch een arts kunnen vertrouwen. Ik denk tegenwoordig: een arts is mijn partner of het is niet mijn arts. Maar dan nog heb je niet altijd de keus.
In elk geval zijn wij gewapend met zeer essentie kennis en zullen we ons nooit meer de psychiatrie in laten trekken of ons laten beduvelen door commerciele farma praatjes!

----------


## klaasvg

Oja, zoals ik al zei was ik eerder aktief op dokter.nl, waarmee ik veel mensen bereikt heb maar de site was toch wel duidelijk een product uit de medische en farmaceutische stal en stond als zodanig niet echt aan onze kant omdat er zeker enige tijd geleden vaak erg bot werd gereageerd door moderators.
Deze site komt mij sympathieker over al heb ik er natuurlijk nog weinig ervaring mee. Ik zal niet vaak meer posten (hoop ik) maar kom zeker nog wel eens kijken!

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: tot nu toe heb ik hier alleen maar positieve ervaringen en ik heb zeker niet de indruk dat er van ergens druk uitgeoefend wordt. Eigenlijk is de enige regel hier dat je mekaar met respect behandeld: pas als dat niet gebeurd wordt er ingegrepen door de moderator heb ik gemerkt (ik heb het zelf niet echt meegemaakt). Ik kan me voorstellen dat jij ook nood hebt om met het hele afbouwingsproces te breken: je hebt er zoveel moeite en energie moeten insteken...nu je terug aan de slag kan, wil je je energie waarschijnlijk daarop richten en dat is goed denk ik: het is toekomstgericht. Maar ik denk dat ik voor iedereen mag spreken als ik zeg dat we altijd goede raad kunnen waarderen, dus je posts zijn altijd welkom!

----------


## annemieg

Dag allemaal! Ik zit nu een week op 4 mg en ik wil even delen hoe het met me gaat. Alles bij mekaar gerekend, vind ik deze week positief verlopen. Ik heb geen echte terugval gehad, alleen kwamen enkele afbouwverschijnselen weer iets meer naar de voorgrond: het koortsig gevoel, zweetaanvallen, spierpijn vooral in mijn benen, iets sneller geïrriteerd, veel veel slaap nodig. Maar ik heb voor het eerst het gevoel dat afbouwen, als je het echt heel traag en voorzichtig doet, een haalbare kaart is; dat je niet persé moét in de hel terechtkomen bij het afbouwen. Waarschijnlijk blijf ik nog drie weken op de 4 mg staan. Ik wil niets forceren; wil dat mijn lichaam klaar is als ik beslis om naar 3 mg te gaan. Die paar maanden extra aan een lage dosis paroxetine zullen het verschil nu ook niet maken! Ik wens iedereen die ook bezig is met afbouwen heel, heel veel sterkte en succes: een dosis geluk komt er toch ook bij kijken...en natuurlijk is dit forum voor mij nog steeds heel belangrijk: de wetenschap dat er mensen achter je staan en met je meeleven doet zo'n deugd!

----------


## Geram

Hoi allen,

Ik heb gisteren mn verhaal over het abouwen op het topic hiervoor geplaats, wist nl niet precies waar ik het moest plaatsen. Misschien goed om te lezen voor degene op deze topic.

grtjs Gerda

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemieg,

Ik ben gisteren dus weer gestart met 4 mg, zat 4 weken zonder met daarvoor een afbouw van 12 weken, Kwam toen in mei vanaf 10 mg. In okt vorig jaar begonnen met afbouwen van 20 naar 15 mg.
Ik had afgbouwd met vloeibare seroxat, maar 12 weken is dus echt te kort.
Als ik jou was zou ik een half jaar op 4 mg blijven zitten, daarna elke 3 mnd een halve ml eraf.
Ik kreeg zulke onverdraaglijke verschijnselen dat ik gedachten kreeg die ik niet wilde hebben, ben daarom gister weer naar 4 mg gegaan en blijf daar een half jaar op zitten zodat mn hersens kunnen wennen.
Kreeg vannacht wel weer erg pijn in mn benen, maar ja, dat gaat wel weer over

grtjs

----------


## zavira

@ Annemieg, goed bezig! 

@ Geram, waar kan ik je verhaal precies vinden, ik ben er erg in geinteresseerd! 

Ik ga nu naar acupuncturiste om een afbouwschema op te stellen voor de laatste 10 mg, ik ben zelf erg benieuwd en houd jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## Geram

Hoi Zavira,

Op de topic : afbouwen seroxat, Brazilie

gtrjs

----------


## Geram

Zavira sorry, zit fout.
Antidepressiva afbouwen: Brazilie

ps weet nog niet precies hoe dit allemaal werkt....

----------


## klaasvg

@Zavira, besef dat bijna niemand, ook acupuncturisten niet, op de hoogte zijn van de juiste afbouw methode.
Voor Seroxat bestaat maar 1 veilig afbouwschema:
De dosis met maximaal 5-10% per 3-6 weken verlagen. Dit kan alleen met de suspensievorm of op maat gemaakte tabletten.
Met name voor de laatste 10 mg is dit van levensbelang!!!
Nogmaals, ik geloof direct dat je acupuncturiste het beste met je voor hebt, ik heb ook diverse alternatieve healing gedaan, inclusief acupunctuur, maar de acupunctuur is niet berekend op neurologische schade en/of afhankelijkheid van SSRI middelen. 
Langzaam, heel langzaam afbouwen en het is verder prima om dit te ondersteunen met acupunctuur of massagetherapie. Maar laat je niet verleiden om sneller te gaan!

----------


## Geram

Klaas, ik ben je echt dankbaar voor je reactie gisteren. Het heeft me weer lucht gegeven en weer een beetje vertrouwen. Had het zo nodig om herkenning te krijgen, voelde me zo diep eenzaam hierin.
Voel me vandaag stabieler als gisteren na de inname van die 4 mg en het gaat me lukken, maar dan super langzaam.

----------


## gabry

@ Geram
Uit je zelf heb je al de enige juiste keuze gemaakt, ik denk dat je inderdaad veel te snel hebt afgebouwd. Het was de juiste keuze weer terug te gaan naar de dosering waar je je goed bij voelde, een half jaar op 4 mg blijven zitten is voor het afbouwen niet echt nodig, maar als jij je daar beter bij voelt is daar helemaal niks mis mee! Hou je niet teveel vast aan schema's, hou je vast aan je gevoel, bij iedereen is het anders.

----------


## gabry

@ geram,

Ik heb je verhaal op de andere topic ook gelezen en is zeer herkenbaar!

----------


## Geram

Hou Gabry,

De vorige keer had ik er 3 weken tussen zitten telkens, maar dat was te snel. Nu las ik bij het Withdrawal Project dat je er beter een jaar of langer over moet/kan doen, zeker als je al zoveel slikt, vandaar mn halfjaar op 4 mg. Maar zoals jij zegt, als ik me goed voel kan het misschien iets sneller, 3mnd ofzo.
Dank je voor je reactie.

----------


## zavira

Kom net bij de acupuncturiste vandaan, ik geloof echt dat ik een goede heb getroffen Klaas! 
Zij hamert erop dat het niet te snel moet en idd de laatste 5 mg zijn het zwaarste en daar trekken we net zolang voor uit als nodig is zijn haar woorden. Haar behandeling zal een ondersteunende worden, indien nodig ook nog met chinese kruiden erbij.

Vandaag weer behandeld op de verschijnselen die ik heb zoals erg emotioneel, gauw aangebrand enz enz. Al zal dat emotionele ook wel komen dat ik nu na 3 jaar eindelijk klaar ben met vechten met ex zie mijn verhaal hier ergens boven. Merk nu dat ik 3 jaar lang op mijn hoede ben geweest, elke stap en elk woordje moest afwegen omdat ik erop afgerekend werd. Kortom in de alerte stand 3 jaar lang, dat gaat je ook niet in de koude kleren zitten natuurlijk....

Nu de huisarts bellen voor een afspraak!

----------


## gabry

@ Geram
Oke, kan heel goed, zoals ik al zei, blijf naar jezelf luisteren, en laat niemand je overhalen sneller te gaan dan jij aankunt.

@ Zavira 
Ik hoop dat je er veel baat bij hebt!!

----------


## Geram

Ben zo blij, heb zowaar mn andere kasten kunnen opruimen zonder kopstoringen of zaps.
Het is iid goed geweest om terug te gaan naar 4 mg en traag af te bouwen.
Heb 4 verschrikkelijke weken gehad.
Hoewel ik nog wel griepversch, zere benen heb, druk in mn hoofd en niet kan slapen/doorslapen en moet zorgen niet teveel te doen, is dit toch een een verademing. pffff.

----------


## Geram

Succes en Sterkte Zavira!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb je verhaal nog niet gelezen (zal dat vanavond in alle rust even doen) maar ik kan alleen maar beamen wat men hiervoor al antwoordde: ik denk dat 12 weken inderdaad te kort is om af te bouwen. Hopelijk ben je snel genoeg met het terug opstarten van de 4 mg, dat zullen de volgende dagen wel uitwijzen. Ik denk niet dat het nodig is dat ik een half jaar op deze dosis blijf staan. Het zal ervan afhangen hoe de komende tijd verloopt. Komen er andere, zware problemen bij dan stel ik het afbouwen sowieso een tijdje uit: je kan volgens mij maar één probleem tegelijk aanpakken en de dringendste dingen gaan altijd voor. Als alles echter goed blijft gaan en ik binnen 4 weken voel dat het weer kan, ga ik weer naar beneden. Ik heb op aanraden van Gabry, een hele pot met tabletten van 1 mg laten klaarmaken zodat ik op elk moment terug hoger kan gaan als het niet goed voelt bij het verder afbouwen. Bij mijn weten is de orale substantie in België niet op de markt maar misschien weet Klaas daar meer van.
@Zavira: ik had de indruk dat je accupuncturiste goed wist waar ze mee bezig was maar luister aub naar de goede raad die je hier krijgt: echt héél héél traag met voldoende tijd tussen elk punt waarop je weer naar beneden wil gaan. Voor mij moeten de afbouwverschijnselen echt heel beduidend beter zijn alvorens ik de stap neem om weer naar beneden te gaan. En ik kan niet anders dan beamen wat Klaas zegt: dat lukt alleen maar met op maat gemaakte capsules en in Nederland heb je dus blijkbaar ook de suspensie. Die zou ik eerst eens uitproberen als je al bvb een weekje op een bepaalde dosis staat en dan dezelfde dosis in die suspensie-vorm proberen: je weet tenslotte nooit hoe je lichaam gaat reageren op de overgang van capsules naar suspentie
@Klaas: weet jij wat meer over die overgang van capsules naar suspentie? Gaat het altijd zonder problemen?
@Gabry: :-))

----------


## Geram

Dank annemieg,

Ik heb de suspentie ook gehad. Die vraag ik morgen weer. Je merkt, iig ik, niet het verschil tussen een pil of de suspentie en het is zooo handig, je kan echt met 10% afbouwen, je krijgt er een spuitje bij waarbij je het spul op kan zuigen en in kan nemen.
Je kan iid beter eerst andere problemen aanpakken alvorens je meer gaat afbouwen.

Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik vind dat jij nog flink wat werk verzet hebt ondanks je afbouwverschijnselen! Ik heb dagen dat ik tot 12 uur slaap en dan heb ik heel erg het gevoel dat ik niet veel meer gedaan krijg. Elk verschijnsel dat jij beschrijft, herken ik! Vooral het je koortsig voelen en de pijn in je benen en bij mij dan het nodig hebben van ongelooflijk veel slaap zijn er bij mij bij vanaf dag 1. Ze zijn er ook gedurende de "stabilisatieperiode", al zijn ze dan milder en ik hoor dat ze ook nog een tijdje na het afbouwen blijven aanslepen. Ja, ook ik heb geleerd van het gewoon rustig aan te doen bij alles: bij het afbouwen maar ook bij wat je verwacht op een dag te kunnen doen. Het blijft knagen dat je soms zo weinig kan maar ik probeer zelf een prioriteitenlijstje per dag af te werken en als het soms erg frustreert, grijp ik daarnaar terug. Ik ga nu rustig je hele verhaal lezen. Sterkte!

----------


## Geram

Lief Annemieg,

Zit nu weer met mn zonnebril op, heb toch teveel gedaan en op de pc zitten werkt ook tegen, vanwege het licht. Heb een lichte kopstoring, even rust nemen, gaat het wel weer over.
Het lijkt me heerlijk om te slapen zoals jij!!! Ik slaap al bijna 2 jaar slecht, ben bij de slaapdokter geweest en ja hoor, die schreef nog even een ander AD voor, er nog bij.
Maar goed, met het afbouwen van 15 naar 10 mg ging het slapen veel beter, hoewel, toch wel met een halve Lorazepam, maar toch, sliep wel de hele nacht door.
Nu met de verdere afbouw is het hopeloos, kan errrg moeilijk in slaap komen en doorslapen ook niet. ;-)
Mn slaapprobleem kwam als bijwerking van de seroxat, dat is wel bewezen, alleen nu ook als afkickverschijnsel. Superfijn, maar niet heus.
Maar ik hou vol, eens komt de slaap weer terug!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb je hele story nu gelezen en ik moet mijn post van daarnet flink nuanceren. Ik heb géén last gehad van die overgevoeligheid van licht en geluid en ook géén elektrische schokjes. Vermits blijkbaar bijna iedereen van minstens één van beide afbouwverschijnselen last blijkt te hebben, denk ik dat het te maken heeft met het feit dat ik nog alprazolam neem. De huilbuien en overdreven irritatie herken ik wél! Jij hebt het nog getroffen met een psych die toegeeft dat al deze verschijnselen horen bij het afbouwen van de paroxetine (even tussendoor: ik vind het een heel goed initiatief van Klaas dat hij probeert op te lijsten welke artsen en andere hulpverleners wél een goede begeleiding geven - het zou een heleboel mensen heel wat problemen uitsparen als ze snel doorverwezen kunnen worden naar iemand in hun streek die er echt wat van kent). Ik kan je alleen maar terug de raad geven om ook in je huishouden niet te veel hooi op je vork te nemen. Maak voor jezelf eens een lijstje met dingen die écht elke dag moeten gebeuren (bij mij is dat katten en honden eten geven, honden uitlaten, planten water geven indien nodig, zorgen dat ikzelf eten en drinken in huis heb). Gun jezelf een middagdutje of gewoon een tijdje dat je lekker gaat liggen in het donker en zonder lawaai om je heen. Zoals Gabry mij leerde: je lichaam moet een vreselijke moeite doen om te leren leven met minder en later zonder paroxetine en dat vraagt ontzettend veel energie. Je zal dus de dingen buiten het afbouwen allemaal wat minder aandacht kunnen geven. Laat het zo veel mogelijk los: je overleeft ook als je huis enkele dagen een puinhoop is! Laat dingen als het uitmesten van kasten even voor wat ze zijn: ze geven een bevredigend gevoel als ze gebeurd zijn maar momenteel kosten ze je ook heel veel energie die je gewoonweg niet hebt. En ik begrijp dat ook jij die reactie ontmoet van mensen die echt geen begrip kunnen opbrengen voor jouw situatie. Ik denk dat er maar weinig mensen zijn die zich echt kunnen voorstellen wat afbouwen van een AD eigenlijk inhoudt. Ze weten gewoon niet waarover ze praten...Ook daarom is dit forum belangrijk: naast de praktische hulp bij het afbouwen kunnen we hier ook onze frustraties kwijt over het onbegrip dat we ontmoeten in onze andere contacten of zelfs bij onze eigen artsen. En daar moet ook ergens plaats voor zijn!

----------


## Geram

Dank voor je reactie Annemieg!

Ik heb Lorazepam 2,5 voor zonodig, maar die neem ik echt bij uiterste maar wel standaard voor de nacht, anders slaap ik niet.
Ik doe ook niets als het niet gaat, als het maar even kan moet ik iets doen. Heb ook adhd en word zeer ontrustig zoniet angstig als ik niets doe. Soms zo dat ik tot niets kom, hoe dubbel kan het zijn.
Ik wil zo graag weer ´normaal´zijn en doen. Ben nu al 6 jaar thuis, sinds mn 2e instorting zeg maar en heb me in die 6 jaar na opname´s etc niet ´normaal´gevoeld en toen begonnen vorig jaar dus de verschijnselen van jarenlang gebruik van AD. Nu van de afkickversch..Het word tijd dat het een keer gewoon over is en weer vertrouwen in mezelf krijg en weer spontaan, vrolijk en blij kan zijn zoals de 8 jaar daarvoor. 
Maar goed, HET KOMT WEER, hou ik mezelf maar voor.

----------


## pukjeknows

Beste mensen, ik lees hier dingen dat mij gewoon beangstigd. Hoeveel van jullie gaat zonder begeleiding en zeker na achterlijk lange jaren afbouwen?
Het is een schande om dit als medisch specialist tegen te moeten komen.
Paar feiten;
1. Paroxetine en de meeste anti depressieva zijn voor kortdurend gebruik en onder begeleiding bedoeld.
2. Als de specialist faalt in zijn/haar begeleiding ga op uw strepen staan zo onschuldig zijn deze medicijnenen niet.
3. Als u tijdens het afbouwen ontwenings verschijnselen krijgt die erger zijn dan u aan kan. Gaat het afbouwen te hard voor uw lichaam.
4. Het is een hulpmiddel (zie bijsluiter) geen wonder middel. Het lost niet uw problemen op maar geeft u de kans uw benen weer wat steviger op de aarde te zetten zodat u na het stoppen het zelf kunt.

Goed overzicht van afbouwen met paroxetine is niet per mg! 
Per twee weken kunt u uw medicatie met 5mg stapjes verlagen. 

Uiteraard zullen de eerste dagen (2 a 3) wat lastig kunnen zijn. Uw lichaam moet het werk nu zelf over nemen en wennen aan minder hulp. Let hierbij dan op uw voedsel. Eet en drink gezond en ga op tijd naar bed want uw lichaam verbrand en verbruikt meer dan u gewend bent. Hoe vermoeider u wordt hoe meer kans op klachten u hebt.
Voorbeeld afbouwschema ( dosering was 30mg);
week 1+2; 1 x per dag 25mg
Week 3+4; 1 x per dag 20mg
Week 5+6; 1 x per dag 15mg
Week 7+8; 1 x per dag 10mg
Week 9+10; 1 x per dag 5mg
Week11+12; om de dag 5mg

Op deze manier heb ik tot dusver nog nooit een cliënt zien komen met klachten.
Ik hoop dat men hier MET begeleiding het afbouwen tot een goed einde kunnen brengen.

----------


## sietske763

@ Geram,
ik lees dat jij iedere avond een lorazepam (temesta) slikt......
ik lees ook hoe je zeer knap bezig bent met stoppen van dit AD,

maar......weet je wel dat lorazepam de meest verslavende ""pam"" (oftewel; Benzodiazepine) is.....en bij langer en chronisch gebruik erg moeilijk is om van af te kicken..??
ik ben niet snel bang van pillen en slik zelf ook slaapmed., maar lorazepam is echt zeldzaam als ik die neem.....vanwege de ervaringen die ik heb opgedaan door mijn vroegere werk en van bekenden die het slikten...(en dan hooguit 1 mg)en dan al zoveel problemen door die ene mg.

ik snap natuurlijk wel dat alles tegelijk oplossen geen optie is....maar als ik jou was, zou ik andere slaapmed. vragen.....
lorMEtazepam 2mg en dan 2 tabletten, is een inslaper die ruim 6 uur werkt (net zolang als temesta)beide vallen ze onder de kortwerkende slaap/kalmeringsmeds,
alleen is lorMEtazepam later veel makkelijker om mee te minderen en evt. te stoppen.
Diazepam(valium) werkt erg lang en wordt vaak gegeven als men moet afkicken van pammen....daar kan je ook heerlijk van slapen en je voelt je overdag ook rustiger en miss wel minder klachten van het afbouwen van paroxetine, daar de diazepam dan veel onrust opvangt.

van pammen ga je op een gegeven moment ook slecht slapen, klinkt raar, maar pammen gaan zich op een gegeven moment ""tegen je keren"" reboundversch heet dat....daarom worden pammen maar kort voorgeschreven...

ik wil me echt nergens mee bemoeien....maar vond toch dat je dit even moest weten.
Gr en jullie allemaal veel sterkte!

----------


## Geram

Het spijt me toch Pukjeknows, ik voel me aangesproken!<
Ten eerste bouw ik niet af zonder medeweten van mn psych.
Ten tweede ben ik niet achterlijk na jarenlange ervaringen.
Ten derde is uw afbouwschema voor menig mensen totaal veel te snel!!!!!
En dan u zin, uiteraard zullen de eerste dagen..etc....

U moest eens weten hoe ontzettend beroerd, tot wanhoop toe men kan worden met uw afbouwprogramma.

Ik word hier ontzettend boos van!!!!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ga niet zitten knoeien met de lorazepam: blijf hem doornemen zoals je hem het laatste half jaar nam: je kan geen twee dingen tegelijk afbouwen wat wel gebeurt als je de lorazepam alleen maar neemt als het echt niet anders kan! Ik zit zelf ook nog aan de alprazolam (= angstremmer) een neem een slaapmiddel. Ondanks het feit dat ik zoveel slaap nodig heb, raak ik daar niet aan want anders weet ik straks niet meer of iets nu van het afbouwen van de paroxetine komt of van het foefelen met de andere medicatie. De alprazolam en misschien het slaapmiddel komen later ooit wel eens aan de beurt, als ik echt een hele tijd van de paroxetine af ben.
Ik heb zelf geen ADHD, heb wel een heel goede vriendin met ADD dus iets snap ik er wel van, maar ook daar geldt dat je het zelf moet hebben om te weten wat het allemaal met je doet. Heb je misschien één of andere hobby die fysiek niet zo zwaar is? Het mag voor mijn part gewoon TV-kijken zijn hoor! Ik heb zelf het geluk dat ik me totaal kan verliezen in een goed spannend boek maar mijn vriendin heeft bvb baat bij het spelen van gitaar. Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat thuiszitten niet bevorderlijk is voor je zelfvertrouwen (zelf heb ik een chronische darmaandoening en zit ik sinds 15 jaar in de ziektewet - dat was trouwens één van de aanleidingen tot het voorschrijven van de paroxetine). Ik ken ook het verschijnsel dat je zoveel wil doen dat je niet echt tot iets komt. En ik begrijp perfect dat je je "eindelijk eens normaal wil voelen"! Ik heb ook het gevoel van "er is altijd wel iets mis in mijn leven". Maar hoe verder ik kom met het afbouwen van de paroxetine, hoe meer ik toch tot rust kom. Mijn zelfvertrouwen is groter geworden nu ik erin slaag om die stap te zetten. Maar het afbouwen hakt gewoon erg diep in heel je leven en zet met z'n momenten je leven echt op z'n kop. Komt daar voor jou nog bij dat je veel te snel afgebouwd hebt. Het klinkt heel bizar maar eigenlijk had je beter al sneller afkickverschijnselen gekregen. Dan was je, zoals ik, sneller gaan verder zoeken op internet en was je sneller op dit forum terechtgekomen (of op een ander gelijksoortig forum). Nu heb je de pech dat je weer voor een tijd omhoog moet met de dosis. Maar je moet jezelf ook voorhouden dat je al wel een flinke stap gedaan hebt: je komt van 20 mg en zit nu op één vijfde van die dosis. Maar wat op zich nog belangrijker is: je hebt de beslissing genomen om af te bouwen en te stoppen en je blijft ook bij die beslissing, ondanks het feit dat je flink wat problemen ondervindt. Je hebt al even geproefd van de voordelen van het afbouwen: probeer je daar nu even aan op te trekken. Hoe lang ben je nu precies terug op 4 mg? Ik heb begrepen dat je ondertussen van de elektrische schokjes verlost bent maar hoe evolueren de andere dingen zoals het heel slecht slapen en de last die je hebt van licht en geluid? Is dit merkelijk beter nu je terug bent gegaan naar de 4 mg? Zijn de huilbuien en de irritatie vermindert sinds je terug op de 4 mg staat? Kan je proberen uit te leggen waar hem het grote verschil ligt tussen de dagen dat je helemaal geen paroxetine meer nam en het moment dat je terug naar 4 mg gegaan bent? Ik ben zelf een groot voorstander van het bijhouden van een afbouwdagboek waarin je nauwgezet noteert hoe elke dag verloopt. Het is achteraf anders heel moeilijk om de boel te reconstrueren (want ja, vergeetachtigheid is ook bij mij, nog één van die zo ontzettend vervelende afbouwverschijnselen!)

----------


## annemieg

@pukjenows: ook ik voel me aangesproken door je post! Je schema is totaal onrealistisch! Mijn vraag is dan ook: bouw je zelf af of ben je een arts die anderen "helpt" met afbouwen. Er lijkt me een groot verschil te zijn in beiden!
@sietske: bedankt voor de extra info over de "pams"!!! Heb je eventueel ook info over de alprazolam ivm het afbouwen, dan hoor ik die graag van jou

----------


## Geram

Hoi Sietske,

Ik heb al veel slaapmedicatie gehad maar niets hielp.
Ik kreeg de Lorazepam voor mn angsstoornissen en voor als ik weer een nieuwe ad kreeg.
Ik ben er al bijna eerder vanaf geweest en ondervond er geen problemen van.
Vind het wel erg lief van je om me advies te geven en me te waarschuwen, maar als ik nergens anders rustig van word dan van Lora, zit er niet anders op.
Ik heb Lora niet alleen ´nodig´om in te slapen maar ook voor overdag als de kopstoringen niet te verdragen zijn.
Heb al zoveel anderen gehad, maar helaas....

grtjs,Gerda

----------


## sietske763

@zeer knappe afbouwers.......
van meds weet ik erg veel.....vooral van ""pammen""
heb vroeger veel over meds moeten leren en veel mee gewerkt en zelf door slaapstoornissen veel soorten geslikt....dus weet ook ""hoe ze in t echt voelen...""
ik wil wel wat adviezen geven......maar....ben bang dat jullie me dan een bemoeier vinden, hier in dit, jullie, topic....omdat je hierboven direct typt; niet met de lorazepam gaan knoeien...
dus daarom ben ik wat voorzichtig....omdat jullie al zo dapper zijn....en geraakt door pukjeknows....
wil nl nooit een betweter zijn.....snappie????????????
maar als je echt wilt.....dan hoor ik het en dan ga ik voor je typen!!

ps; handig om ff te weten.....haha, ben hier op dit forum al jaren de ""slaapspecialist"" in alle vormen en maten

----------


## Geram

Annemieg,

Vind je het oke als ik morgen verder reageer, de spanning wat me dit schrijven op de pc me nu kost qua hoofd is even teveel. excuus. Morgen verder.

grtjs

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Ik wil toch even reageren, vind het nl niet netjs als ik dat niet doe.
Ik ben gisteren terug gegaan van 4 wken nul naar 4 mg. Gisteren ging het al wat beter, vanddag weet je, alleen nu heb ik een fikse kopstoring, waarbij licht en geluid erg naar is en het lijkt of ik elektrisch geladen ben in mn hoofd, vind dat zeer eng.
Komt denk ik ook omdat ik me vreselijk drukte om wat pukjeknows schreef en omdat ik me vandaag toch te druk heb gemaakt. Elektrische schokjes zijn weer andere sensatie's, dat was al een hele poos weg.

Ik ben iig niet meer misselijk geweest, ben nog wel snel geirriteerd en huilen staat ook nog erg nabij.

Maar de kopstoringen vind ik het allernaarst, eng gewoon.
Ik hou een dagboek bij.

grtjs

----------


## Geram

Sietske,

Ik vind je geen bemoeial, excuus als dat zo overkwam, is niet zo bedoeld.
Ik wil alle hulp om maar goed te slapen, ben alleen al zo lang bezig. Heb Triptizol gehad van de neuro slaaparts, ben daar mee gestopt omdat ik steeds meer nodig had en ik had al seroxat, leek me niet slim. Verder blauwe pilletjs gehad, van die softdruppels, homeopatische, veel wijn haha, geen koffie, geen chocolade, rustige muziek, ontspanningsoefeningen pfff.
Als ik zo'n gek hoofd heb zeg maar val ik zowiezo niet in slaap, ook al vallen mn ogen dicht, ik kom niet in slaap, vandaar dat ik de Lora neem.

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, dat typte jij niet...
maar voel me ook echt niet aangevallen hoor.....

weet alleen heel veel middelen die buiten de pammen vallen en veel en veel meer rust geven dan de pammen en waar je geen rebound van krijgt....
en ja hoor.....haha allemaal zelf geslikt!!dus werking gegarandeerd!

----------


## Geram

Sietske, wat raad je me aan? De lormetazepam ofzoiets, maar helpt die dan ook als ik overdag een kopstoring krijg voor rust?

----------


## sietske763

> Beste mensen, ik lees hier dingen dat mij gewoon beangstigd. Hoeveel van jullie gaat zonder begeleiding en zeker na achterlijk lange jaren afbouwen?
> Het is een schande om dit als medisch specialist tegen te moeten komen.
> Paar feiten;
> 1. Paroxetine en de meeste anti depressieva zijn voor kortdurend gebruik en onder begeleiding bedoeld.
> 2. Als de specialist faalt in zijn/haar begeleiding ga op uw strepen staan zo onschuldig zijn deze medicijnenen niet.
> 3. Als u tijdens het afbouwen ontwenings verschijnselen krijgt die erger zijn dan u aan kan. Gaat het afbouwen te hard voor uw lichaam.
> 4. Het is een hulpmiddel (zie bijsluiter) geen wonder middel. Het lost niet uw problemen op maar geeft u de kans uw benen weer wat steviger op de aarde te zetten zodat u na het stoppen het zelf kunt.
> 
> Goed overzicht van afbouwen met paroxetine is niet per mg! 
> ...


@pukjeknows;
wist je wel dat de paroxetine slikkers het heeeeeeeeeel wat makkelijker hebben als ze eerst a la minute overstappen van bv 30 mg paroxetine direct naar 0 mg en direct starten met 45 mg mirtazipine (remeron)en dan na een aantal weken gewoon zonder klachten de remeron stoppen.....of eerst 30, dan 15 en dan 0 mg?? dus op zn langst 3 dagen....
Als pat. heb ik dit zelf uitgevonden en nu zegt iedereen dat het zo is......
waarom wordt het dan niet gedaan bij stoppers??
dit geldt trouwens voor ieder""moeilijk"" AD......maakt niet uit of het een SSRI is of een TCA.

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske, wat raad je me aan? De lormetazepam ofzoiets, maar helpt die dan ook als ik overdag een kopstoring krijg voor rust?


LorMEtazepam helpt overdag niet, dat is een inslaper die ong 6-8 uur werkt..
de lorazepam is trouwens ook kortwerkend, dus als die overdag niet ingenomen wordt zal deze ook niet goed werken, alleen dus goed als je deze ook overdag zn neemt....dat klopt....daarom is lorazepam zo geliefd...het voelt zo prettig en rustig...

als mensen overdag ook profijt willen hebben of moeten afkicken worden ze vaak op diazepam gezet (valium)de dosis hangt natuurlijk af van wat de mensen gewend zijn om te slikken...
maar laten we bv uitgaan van 10 mg diazepam, het zit wel 24 uur in je bloed, dus kan je per 1/4 mg langzaam, zonder dat je het merkt, minderen..
er zijn natuurlijk veel meer langwerkende middelen....zoals bv tranxene enz, maar toch valt het me altijd op dat de mensen meestal eerst op diazepam gezet worden...

ik had een giga fijne, meelevende psychiater....wilde de mensen zo min mogelijk laten lijden...dus bedacht altijd wel wat....had zelf ook veel onrust in mijn hoofd (heb ook ADHD erbij....dus ook ritalin)op een gegeven moment was de onrust niet meer weg te krijgen, ook niet door hoge dosissen pammen.
toen kwam arts met het advies om eens seroquel te proberen.....seroquel is van oorsprong een anti psychoticum, en alleen van dat woord schrikt iedereen al....ikke niet...werd echt knetter door de onrust, wat jij kopstoringen noemt...
bij mn pammen kreeg ik toen sero...en echt waar.....eindelijk RUST..en ook voor t slapen een dosis....had echt in tijden niet zo heerlijk geslapen....zo ben ik van een heleboel pammen afgekomen en de dosis sero was na een tijd heel makkelijk te minderen....je raakt er nl niet aan verslaafd, alleen je went eraan, maar dat is heel wat anders.
als je stopt met sero, lig je hooguit een paar nachten veel wakker, maar geen verschijnselen die je hebt met het stoppen van pammen.

sero heb je in verschillende versies, de gereguleerde afgifte, die langzaam vrijkomt en de direct werkende....van de direct werkende, slaap je goed in en de gereguleerde afgifte zorgt voor een langere slaap.
dus als ik weer eens knetter onrustig was (of ben), verhoog ik tijdelijk de sero weer en als ik weer een pam stopte, ook.
sero is tevens een fantastische stemmingsstabilisator.....dus mooi meegenomen, zeker als je ergens mee stopt!

even voor de duidelijkheid; ik had het niet nodig als AP, want ben nog nooit psychotisch geweest....dus kan daarom de dosis af en toe aanpassen....als iemand wel psychotisch is, wordt dit natuurlijk een heel ander verhaal!

maar ik snap je lora hoor.....maar daarom is t ook zo gevaarlijk!

----------


## annemieg

lieve mensen, laten we ons niks aantrekken van pukjeknows maar ons tot mekaar blijven richten! Pukjeknows heeft hier niks te zoeken en ik vind het vreselijk dat hij Geram al overstuur gemaakt heeft dus laten we daarmee aub gewoon stoppen! Wij zitten hier allemaal als mensen die problemen hebben met het afbouwen van paroxetine en wij halen kennis en kracht bij mekaar. (dik punt)!
@Geram, meidje dit doe je niet meer: antwoorden om mij niet voor het hoofd te stoten! Jij hebt je rust nodig dus neem die aub en trek je niks aan van mijn ego: ik overleef het wel als ik een dagje op antwoord moet wachten. Ik ben heel blij te lezen dat je een dagboek bijhoudt. Laat ons morgen of overmorgen maar even de draad terug opnemen. Ik wens je een heel goede nacht toe
@sietske: ook slaapwel!

----------


## zavira

Ik kom ook iedereen nog even welterusten wensen, morgen reageer ik op iedereen. 

Vanmiddag mega aanvaring met exemans gehad en dat hakt er behoorlijk in middenin mijn afbouwproces  :Frown:  Het blijft een ..... dus heb mijn advocate maar weer om raad gevraagd. 

Lieve lotjes, een dikke nachtzoen uit Onnen XXX

Met zijn allen komen we er wel, als we maar alles bespreken en bespreekbaar houden!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira slaap heel lekker ondanks exemans! Stilaan raakt hij z'n macht over jou wel kwijt! Wel goed dat je je advocate om raad gevraagd hebt: het is tenslotte haar vak en als ze het goed met je voorheeft zal ze haar best doen om je te helpen! Dikke nanchtzoen terug en hopelijk verwarmen mijn hartelijke groetjes je! We komen er zeker wel uit: de ene keer met wat ups en dan weer met enkele downs maar allemaal hopelijk met het best mogelijke resultaat aan het einde. Slaap lekker!

----------


## annemieg

lieve mede-afbouwers en supporters: net nu ik dacht dat deze overgang (van 5 mg naar 4 mg) eens vrij geruisloos ging, kreeg ik vannacht weer een vreselijk enge nachtmerrie. Ik ben nog doodmoe maar durf niet meer in bed te kruipen uit angst dat de droom gewoon verder gaat (iets waar ik wel eens meer last van heb). Gelukkig ben ik niet in paniek geschoten bij het wakker worden: het feit dat het dromen samenhangt met het afbouwen van de paroxetine zit er wél duidelijk ingebakken! Ik wilde dit persé op het forum zetten om te laten zien dat het hele afbouwgebeuren iets is waar we eigenlijk geen enkele controle over hebben en dat we vreselijk moeten opletten om niet te snel te denken dat het "best goed" gaat. Ik wil zeker niemand bang maken: er zijn echt wel momenten dat het best goed gaat maar de afkickverschijnselen komen duidelijk op de minst verwachte momenten ook weer terug. Iedereen, ook ik, wil steeds maar een antwoord op de vraag "wanneer stopt dit eindelijk"? Wel, zoals jullie allemaal merken is daar helemaal geen echt antwoord op te geven: als ons lichaam eindelijk klaar is met het hele proces van terug zijn taak opnemen, is het enig mogelijke antwoord. Hopelijk komt er na de enge nacht nog een goede dag! Ik ga nu proberen om alsnog wat te slapen en hoop van ganser harte dat ik enkele uurtjes niet meer hoef te dromen.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dank voor je lieve woorden, had ze gisteravond nog wel gelezen en barstte in janken uit:-).
Mn kopstoring was zo dermate hoog dat ik niet wist waar ik het zoekne moest.
Ben naar bed gegaan met 1 lora, kon niet plat liggen, werd het erger, dus eerst maar evfen op de divan beneden, nog een halve lora erbij. Heb toen 3 grote kussens op mn bed gegooid zodat ik lekker schuin lag en ben in slaap gekuukeld. Werd maar 1x wakker om 4 uur en toen om 7:30, dat was toch wel een keer erg fijn.

Wat ontzettend naar van jouw nachtmerrie, ik herken deze ook zo goed, ook niet meer direkt durven slapen omdat je bang bent dat de droom door gaat. Ik raak helemaal van slag als mij dat overkomt.
Hoop dat je nu nog wat kunt slapen.

@Zavira, wat een ellende voor jou om vanwege je prive problemen, kun je er nu niet bij hebben. Wens je heel veel sterkte toe en probeer jezelf niet gek te laten maken (makkelijk gezegd, ik weet het).

Hoe is deze dagstart voor de andere afbouwers?

Ik ga het erg rustig aan doen vandaag, vanmiddag belt mn Psych en ga even met hem overleggen of hij me de suspensie weer wilt geven, doe het nu met het snijden van de pilletjes die ik nog had.

Ik heb dus nog last van alle verschijnslen maar wijt dat nu aan het weeer beginnen van 4 mg paroxetine, het verergert bij mij iig de symptonen altijd, dus weer geduld hebben...

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: Ik ben ondertussen terug uit bed: heb nog wat gesoest maar niet echt meer geslapen. Je kent duidelijk het fenomeen van de zich verderzettende droom dus ik hoef je niet uit te leggen waarom ik geen moeite meer gedaan heb om echt terug in slaap te vallen! Heb je zelf beslist om door te starten met 4 mg of komt die dosis van je psych? Ik vraag ook even aan de "oudgedienden" op welke dosis je eigenlijk best een doorstart neemt. Geram, weet je nog op welke dosis je je vrij goed voelde tijdens het afbouwen? Ik ben erg blij dat je een dagboek bijgehouden hebt zodat je toch een kijk hebt op het hele afbouwproces. Ik dacht dat de laatste dosis waarop je je vrij stabiel voelde, meespeelt in het bepalen van de doorstartdosis. Die moet namelijk ineens wel hoog genoeg zijn. Vermits je nog maar net terug begonnen bent is het ook niet mogelijk om aan te geven of en welk verschil je voelt tussen niks en terug naar 4 mg. Misschien is het goed om enkele dagen af te wachten om te kijken of die 4 mg voldoende zijn om terug mee te beginnen. Goed dat je je voorgenomen hebt om het rustig aan te doen de eerstkomende dagen: je lichaam heeft erg veel energie nodig om te wennen aan elke nieuwe dosis, of die nu hoger of lager ligt dan diegene die je ervoor nam. Houd echter in gedachte dat het nodig zou kunnen zijn dat je toch op een hogere dosis moet herbeginnen en zie het echt niet als terug naar af. Ik zeg niet dát het zal nodig zijn, ik zeg alleen dat het misschien toch nodig kán zijn als binnen een paar dagen blijkt dat je niet stabiel raakt met de 4 mg. Maar bekijk het nu maar even dag per dag wat het herbeginnen op 4 mg met je doet. En de "oudgedienden" kunnen waarschijnlijk veel beter dan ik goede raad geven als na een paar dagen zou blijken dat je niet stabiel raakt op de 4 mg. Nogmaals: ik wil je niet bang maken maar je wéét beter vooraf dat het kan zijn dat je nog even terug naar een iets hogere dosis moet. Ik heb hier op het forum een heel belangrijke les geleerd: goed afbouwen betekent met zo weinig mogelijk bijwerkingen afbouwen. Het is niet de bedoeling dat je moeilijke periodes gaat "uitzitten".

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Ben je wel uitgerust nu? 
Op welke dosis zit jij ook alweer. ook 4 mg toch....geheugen he? Hoe voel jij je nu?
Ik had in mn dagboek gelezen, heb hem niet echt goed bijgehouden, maar kwam wel op die 4 mg waar ik me redelijk op voelde, daarom nu weer naar de 4 mg.
Heb mn Psych gesproken en hij vindt het zo erg naar voor me dat hij alles wil doen wat ik denk goed voor mij is. Dus hij stemde ermee in met die 4 mg. Krijg nu suspensie, plus enkel herhalingen daarvan en ik mag zelf bepalen wanneer ik weer ga minderen. Hij wil dat ik van al de chemische troep afkom, maar eerst de seroxat, daarna de Lora.
Ik was zo blij met zijn reactie!!!
Wat ik niet wist is: 4mg tabletvorm is 2 ml suspensie! Daar ben ik dus ook mee de mist in gegaan 4 weken geleden, heb dat toen niet goed opgenomen denk ik.
Heb een beetje in de tuin gerommeld, let goed op wanneer ik moet stoppen, is eigenlijk dus niet moeilijk, mn koppie geeft het zelf, eigenlijk bent ik dan al te laat.
Moet gewoon de wekker zetten op drie kwartier en dan rust.

Vraagje, wat bedoel je met de doorstartdosis, deze term ken ik nog niet?

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ja ik ben uiteindelijk wel uitgerust en dat is heel heel belangrijk voor mij. Doorstarten is eigenlijk een andere term voor opnieuw starten. Ik weet niet of die term in Nederland wel gebruikt wordt: ik ben Belgische en zo af en toe leidt dat toch tot enige spraakverwarring! Ik ben bij te horen dat je in je dagboek merkt dat je op 4 mg tevoren toch vrij stabiel was: dat maakt de kans dat je nu sneller terug stabiliseert (nu je terug op 4 mg staat) namelijk veel groter. Als mensen zich op een lagere dosis niet goed voelen worden ze meestal even teruggezet op de vorige dosis waar ze zich nog wél goed bij voelden: van daaruit heel heel langzaam afbouwen blijkt namelijk de beste resultaten op lange termijn te geven. 
Wij kennen hier in België raar genoeg de suspensie van paroxetine helemaal niet! Dus het was voor mij in 't begin wat moeilijk uit te rekenen allemaal. Als men je nooit duidelijk zegt dat 4 mg overeenkomt met 2 ml, hoe zou je dat dan moeten weten! Dat zijn zo allemaal van die kleine maar oh zo belangrijke dingen waar men zo weinig rekening mee houdt.
Jij hebt echt wel een heel goede psych getroffen! Hij heeft het echt goed met je voor en is tenminste eerlijk in z'n uitspraken over de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ook mijn huisarts vindt het allemaal erg naar voor mij en nadat ik van dit forum verteld had, heeft ook zij zonder morren, gewoon voorgeschreven wat ik haar vroeg (in eerste instantie de capsules van 5 mg en later ook die van 1 mg). Zij staat ook helemaal achter het afbouwen maar geeft zelf aan dat ze eigenlijk ook niet precies weet hoe je dat het best in praktijk doet. En ook ik heb met haar de afspraak om zo veel mogelijk van de chemische troep op den duur te laten, bij mij ook beginnend met de paroxetine en later voor een stuk de alprazolam (voor een gedeelte blijf ik die wel nodig hebben omdat ik door een erfelijke aandoening constant bevende handen heb en daarvoor werkt de alprazolam heel goed en zijn de alternatieven al even slecht) en eventueel de slaapmedicatie (zolpidem).
Wat heb je een goed systeem gevonden om je werk in te delen met die wekker! Het duurt namelijk een tijdje vooraleer je aanvoelt wanneer het genoeg geweest is voor dat moment of voor die dag. En ik heb zelf met vallen en opstaan moeten leren om op tijd te stoppen en een rustpauze in te lassen. Soms ben je even lekker op dreef en is de zin om toch door te gaan ontzettend groot (en het resultaat wil je ook graag hebben!). Nu weet ik dat ik na een bepaalde tijd toch echt moet stoppen. Als ik dan verder ga moet ik het dagen na mekaar uitboeten. Pas toen ik dat mechanisme doorkreeg, kon ik voor mezelf op tijd de stop erop gooien en zoals al gezegd werk ik nu met het prioriteitenlijstje. Ik bedenk me meestal van tevoren wat ik nog extra wil doen als ik een goede dag zal hebben maar heb ik een slechte dag dan stopt het na het prioriteitenlijstje. Voor mij werkt het op deze manier; ik denk dat iedereen voor zichzelf daarvoor een eigen oplossing moet zien te vinden. Het maakt natuurlijk heel veel uit of je al dan niet (kleine) kinderen hebt: dan kan je niet ineens zeggen van "en nu doe ik vandaag niks meer". Rust vinden blijkt echter toch zo, zo belangrijk te zijn en ik denk dat dat nog dubbel geldt als je bijwerkingen hebt zoals de elektrische schokjes en overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid.
Dan zitten we nu dus allebei op 4 mg! Ik weet nog helemaal niet wanneer ik de stap zal nemen naar 3 mg. Door de nachtmerrie van vannacht wéét ik nu dus zeker dat ik nog lang niet stabiel ben en ik wil toch enkele weken stabiel zijn voor ik weer een stapje verder doe. Vermits ik tamelijk nauwgezet het dagboek bijhoudt zal ik wel weten wanneer dat moment gekomen is. Liever er iets langer over doen dan te snel te gaan: dan moet ik toch terug naar de eerdere dosis dus zo schiet het nooit echt op! Ik heb de rotzooi al zo lang geslikt, dus op een week of maand langer komt het nu niet meer aan: er is maar één ding dat echt telt en dat is er definitief vanaf raken (en liefst met zo weinig mogelijk nare bijwerkingen)!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Fijn zeg dat je uiteindelijk toch wat uitgerust bent.
Knap van je dat jezelf instaat bent om te stoppen met werkzaamheden, ik heb echt de wekker nodig.
Ook ik schrijf briefjes met dingen om te gaan doen, de ene keer haal ik alles de andere keer doe ik niets. Heb ook een weekschema met bezigheden etc, alleen vergeet ik die gewoon. Moest dat gaan doen vanwege de adhd. Heb ook een joekel van een agenda die veel gebruikt word :-) Zonder agenda loopt het nog wel eens mis.
Ik heb geen kindjes meer in huis. Ga zo vaak ik kan naar mn kl.kindjes, die moet ik nu vaak missen omdat ze zo druk zijn, maar als het maar even kan ga ik een half uurtje, ze wonen 5 straten verder, dat is wel weer fijn.
Ik heb om 17:00 een Lora genomen, het was weer gekkehuis in mn koppie en alleen op bed met zonnebril hihi werkte niet.
Nu ben ik heerlijk rustig.
Als ik jjou was zou ik iid even wachten met minderen hoor en ik zou naar 3,5 gaan en niet direct naar 3 mg.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb dan ook het "voordeel" dat ik geen ADHD heb! Door mijn vriendin met ADD besef ik wat die stoornis met een mens kan doen, al zal ik nooit ten volle beseffen wat het eigenlijk inhoudt om ermee te moeten leven. Ik bedenk me trouwens nu dat "het gekkenhuis in je hoofd" ook wel eens zou kunnen samenhangen met de ADHD. Ik bedoel niet dat het niet zal stoppen want de trigger hiervoor ligt duidelijk bij de paroxetine. Maar het feit dat jij net die bijwerking hebt ipv andere zou wel eens kunnen liggen in het feit dat je ADHD hebt. Alle impulsen komen bij jou heel sterk aan, dus het zou best wel eens kunnen dat de ADHD bijdraagt bij die gevoeligheid voor licht en geluid (ook niet ADHD'ers kunnen er last van hebben daarom dat ik denk dat het gewoon ook een rol speelt wat voor persoonlijkheid je hebt). Ik vind het wel heel knap dat jij een agenda hebt maar hem ook gebruikt! Mijn vriendin vergeet steeds haar agenda te raadplegen of in te vullen...Ik neem zo van je aan dat kleine kindjes, zelfs al zijn het je kleinkinderen, momenteel echt te druk voor je zijn. Niet wanhopen: je krijgt nog tijd zat om van hen te genieten. En omdat je ze nu toch regelmatig blijft zien, al zijn de bezoekjes korter dan normaal, blijven ze ook heel op hun gemak bij je: ik denk dat kinderen niet zo malen om de lengte van de tijd dat je bij hen bent: zij voelen perfect aan wie hen echt graag ziet en als er maar geen te lange periodes zijn waarin jullie mekaar niet zien, blijft dat wel oké zitten. Uiteindelijk zullen er ook jonge moeders zijn die afwillen van de paroxetine en dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegd een heel zware klus.
Ik weet nog niet of het zinvol is om nu ook nog eens te beginnen met tabletten van 0,5 mg. Al die dingen zien er hetzelfde uit en ik denk dat het heel belangrijk is om vooral geen verkeerde dosissen door mekaar te gaan nemen. Maar misschien denk ik daar anders over binnen enige tijd of eventueel als blijkt dat de overstap naar 3 mg (of later naar 2 mg of 1 mg of helemaal niks) toch te zwaar is. Ik heb ook nog niet nagevraagd bij de apotheker of 0,5 mg nog wel haalbaar is om in een capsule te verwerken.

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Heb jij capsules, heb jij niet gewoon die pilletjs, die je door kan breken, met zo'n gleufje? Heb ik denk overheen gelezen dan. Wat gek is dat.
Direct 1mg minderen is ben ik bang moeilijk hoor, ik ga straks over een paar maanden per 10% minderen, maar ja dat kan makkelijk met suspensie.
Toen ik voor het eerst inklapte waren mn kinderen in de pubertijd, dat was erg heftig. Toen nog mn man, nu mn ex (rotwoord) die was diabeet en zat in de wao, dus was altijd thuis, hij vind de kinderen op en sleurde me door die periode heen. Als hij er niet was geweest dan ik ook niet. Maar ben er nog gelukkig. De 2e keer was ik alleen, net na een stukgelopen relatie, wat een fantastische relatie was, alleen zorgde ik voor iedereen, behalve voor mezelf en dat houd geen peerd vol he:-)plus dat ik toen in de overgang zat. Moest het dus alleen doen en dat is heftig.
Maar, het komt goed, heb al zoveel overwonnen, dit gaat me ook lukken!!
En jou ook hoor!!
We zijn sterk, supersterk!

----------


## zavira

Zo ik ben er ook weer, alle ellende van gisteren met exemans is duidelijk nu na overleg met advocate ga ik de volgende stap op dat front ook zetten om nog losser van hem te komen. Daar is hij niet blij mee maar hij heeft een ander genomen dus snap niet waar ie over zeurt! 

Wat ben ik nog iedere dag blij dat ik zo'n 1 1/2 jaar de stap heb gezet om van Lstad naar Groningen te verhuizen, dat heeft een stelletje mensen waaronder de belangrijkste, ikzelf, een hele hoop ellende bespaard. Het was zo trouwens ook al genoeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag heb ik gesprek gehad met mijn huisarts. Hij schrijft me nu de 10 mg tabletjes voor en als ik eraan toe ben dan ga ik dat heel voorzichtig minderen. Hij drukte me ook nog op het hart dat ik niet te vlug moest gaan en hoopt dat de acupuncturiste een goede ondersteuning zal zijn. Hij staat voor me klaar en wat ik wil kan ik krijgen, capsules, drank enz.
Mijn plan is om volgende week weer ietsiepietsie te gaan minderen en eens kijken hoe ik daarop reageer. Ik heb de tijd tenslotte en ben al van 20 naar 10! 

@Annemieg ik heb diepe bewondering voor je hoor meid hoe je bezig bent en hoe je nu ook Geram weer van zo goed advies voorziet en hoe meelevend je bent. Je bent een laiverd zoals we hier in Groningen zeggen! 
Hopelijk kunnen Geram en ik jou net zo steunen als je ons steunt! 

@Geram, ik lees al je verhalen en heb ook voor jou diepe bewondering meid! Dat ook jij besloten hebt dat niet de Paroxetine meer de dienst uit mag maken in je leven, dat je weer de echte Geram wil zijn.
Alprazolam had ik de afgelopen maanden afgebouwd voor ik met de paroxetine afbouwen begon. Was in het begin heel moeilijk maar ik vind het niet te vergelijken met de paroxetine! 
Van mijn huisarts mag ik een alprazolam nemen als ik echt gestoord word van de bijwerkingen, daar ben ik wel blij mee.

Kortom meiden sluit ik me aan bij Geram, we komen er wel want wij zijn vrouwen dus ijzersterk!

----------


## Geram

Wil iedereen een fijne en goede nachtrust toewensen en morgen er weer met goede moed tegenaan!

nachtnacht

----------


## Geram

Hoe is het met de afbouwers vandaag?
Goed geslapen?
Ik heb zowaar 6 uur gemaakt!!!
Kom net van de Orthopeet, moet ook nog elke dag sporten vanwege m heupen, door de pijn heen nog wel, erg fijn. 2x Sportfysio en de week de rest thuis. Kan 2 jaar duren voor de pijn weg is. Kon er nog wel even bij :-((

----------


## zavira



----------


## Geram

He gatsie, je hebt ook kanker!! wat erg voor je. Is het te behandelen fo kan ik ergens je verhaal lezen?

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: goed dat je toch 6 uren geslapen hebt! Dat slapen lijkt me bij jou toch de goede kant op te gaan. Ja, het is wat je zegt: er komt altijd nog wat anders bij...
@Zavira: met jouw slaap gaat het duidelijk niet de goede kant op! Die vreselijke zweetaanvallen horen voor een heel groot deel echt wel bij het afbouwen weet ik uit ervaring! Ik kan sommige dagen de hele dag wel vullen met het aan- en uittrekken van kleding en ook ik moet 's nachts regelmatig propere lakens leggen want anders lig ik in een bad ipv een bed! Gelijk heb je met je beslissing om telkens terug in bed te kruipen als je voelt dat je niet uitgerust bent! Jij hebt het geluk dat je accupuncturiste je bij sommige van de afbouwverscchijnselen een goede ondersteuning kan geven; helaas kan ook zij niet toveren!
Sterkte allebei!

----------


## Geram

Dat zweten, ja dat is erg vervelend, het is net of ik weer in de overgang ben maar daar was ik 6 jaar geleden al uit.
@zavira, je hebt het ook nog best wel druk met een oppaskindje, oppaspaarden een hond, trek je dat wel met je hoofd en lijf? Lijkt me zwaar!
@Annemieg, hoe gaat het vandaag met jou dan?

Ik voel me zowaar redelijk, had wel een halve Lora genomen voor ik naar de orthopeed ging ivm met al die tl lampen in het Z.huis. Ik mag vandaag nog niet klagen. Heb net de suspensie opgehaald en met de apotheker mevr. er nog over gehad. Ook zij weet hoe naar het is af te bouwen van seroxat vertelde ze.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik ben 52 dus in principe zouden het bij mij wel overgangsklachten kunnen zijn maar ik krijg ivm mijn darmproblemen al een hele tijd een prikpil dus kan het weer niet en het zweten is pas begonnen met de stoppen van de paroxetine. Ik kan je één houvast geven: het zweten mildert als ik enkele weken op een bepaalde dosis sta! Ik voel me vandaag moe alhoewel ik goed en lang genoeg geslapen heb. In tegenstelling tot jullie die heel moeilijk de slaap vatten ben ik sinds het begin van het afbouwen altijd maar moe, moe, moe,hoeveel slaap ik ook gehad heb. En ik moet vandaag enkele boodschappen gaan doen die niet uitgesteld kunnen worden, dus ik ben mij nu al psychologisch aan het voorbereiden! Dat moet ik telkens doen als ik om één of andere reden vroeg moet opstaan(nou ja, bij mij kan vroeg best 10 uur zijn - het gaat hem meer om het feit dat ik niet kan blijven liggen tot ik uit mezelf wakker wordt) of echt boodschappen moet doen die niet kunnen uitgesteld worden. Er zijn dagen die voorbij gaan terwijl ik echt niks heb gedaan. Gek hé, hoeveel mensen je tegenkomt die afbouwen of afgebouwd hebben van Soroxat of een ander AD als je er zelf over begint.

----------


## zavira



----------


## Geram

@Annemieg en Zavira...ik heb me al naar de winkels gesleept...succes jullie!
@zavira, ik ga dadelijk je verhaal even lezen.
Wel even heerlijk om naar je zoon te gaan, even wat afleiding, Leuk!
@ Annemieg...ik ben ook 52...mijn overgang begon heel erg vroeg. Maar het klopt, je gaat zweten als je srox gaat gebruiken en als je dus weer mindert of stopt...ozo fijn :Frown: 

Heb net de voortuin gedaan, ik weet niet wat er gebeurt maar heb nog kopstoring gehad vandaag, suuuper fijn!


ps hoe krijg je die smily's erop....ikke dom haha

knuf terug..

----------


## Geram

@Zavira...allemaggie's wat een boel ellende meis, ben er een beetje stil van.
Maar kan niet anders zeggen dan dat je OERSTERK bent, dat is een ding wat zeker is!

----------


## annemieg

@zavira en geram: ik zou jullie zo graag een heleboel slaapuren toesturen...De boodschappen zijn gedaan! Ik had het geluk dat ik alles wat ik nodig had onverwacht in één winkel kon kopen: dat gaf me dan weer even een geluksgevoel! Blijkbaar hebben we allemaal toch zo'n hekel aan dat boodschappen doen: het zoeken naar wat je nu precies wil (en die winkels zijn vaak zo onlogisch ingedeeld) en het gesleep om de spullen thuis te krijgen...als je dan niet in een beste lichamelijke conditie bent (en ik heb zo de indruk dat we dat ook allemaal delen) vraagt het een heleboel energie van ons al getergde lijf! Geram wat ben ik blij dat je kopstoringen vandaag eindelijk wat beter zijn! Misschien begint je lichaam nu eindelijk wat te stabiliseren, je staat nu ook al enkele dagen op de 4 mg. Doe het nu voor de rest van de dag wel even rustig aan, misschien ben je dan een hele dag vrij van die verschrikkelijke dingen. 
Zavira: ik weet ook niet hoe ik een smiley moet invoegen; ik gebruik het symbooltje dat Gabry me geleerd heeft :-) Op dat gebied ben ik ook een totale beginneling; ik denk dat we niet stom maar oud(er) zijn!

----------


## Geram

Goedenmiddag, Hoe gaat het met jullie? 
Ik neem standaard de ochtend, middag en avond, nacht een halve lora ivm met de kopst.
Wil dit 2 weken doen, want dan gaan de bijwerkingen van het herstarten van de seroxat weer weg, zijn mijn ervaringen.
Pijn in de benen is over, misselijk zijn nog enkel.
Werd wel wakker met angst vanmorgen, maar dat schrijf ik ook toe aan bijwerkingen van het herstarten, heb ik altijd nog gehad. Maar weet dat deze ook weer verdwijnen.
Heb me gisteravond ook veel te druk gemaakt, boos eigenlijk om wat de ortopheed had gezegd, dat ik door de pijn heen moet gaan sporten. Hij weet waarswch. niet hoe pijnlijk dat is en dat ik dan helemaal niet slaap. Heb vannacht dus ook errug slecht geslapen.
Heb een gesprek gehad vanmorgen met een psygoloog, een hele lieve vrouw en ik neem haar raad maar aan: overleggen met de fysio en dat moet zij maar even de ortopheed bellen omdat de fysio zegt, je mag geen pijn krijgen met oefeningen.
En ik moet slapen snachts, want anders weet ik het wel, kans op somberheid, meer last van afkicken.
Ben nog op bezoek geweest bij mn vriendin die longkanker heeft en toen was de koek wel op.
Nu rustig aan doen.

grtjs

----------


## zavira



----------


## Geram

Zavira, dank en heel veel plezier!!!:

----------


## annemieg

@geram en zavira: jullie zijn goed bezig: eerst even niks erbij doen (voor Geram: laat die orthepeed maar even zakken) of minder nemen (van alprazolom voor Zavira en lorazepam voor Geram) en wachten tot je stabiel bent met de paroxetine. Heb zelf slecht nieuws gekregen: mijn vader heeft een hartinfarct gehad: niet levensbedreigend maar in hoeverre kan je dat zeker weten!? Het kan dus zijn dat ik ineens even uit het forum verdwijn maar dan weten jullie tenminste waarom dat is en dat het niks met jullie te maken heeft. Ik probeer net als mijn vader te reageren en heel rustig te blijven maar ja, ik ben wel bang natuurlijk! Geram: ik had me al afgevraagd wat dat "post reply" eigenlijk was! Op dat gebied loop ik absoluut achter maar nu heb jij mij wat wijzer gemaakt!
Sterkte meiden, en als alles goed loopt blijf ik gewoon op het forum komen; loopt er iets mis dan merken jullie wel dat ik een tijdje zal "wegvallen".

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik bedenk mij ineens dat je echt op dit moment niet mag doen wat die orthopeed zegt namelijk door de pijn heen gaan sporten! Afbouwen van paroxetine geeft op zich al vreselijke spierpijnen en vraagt ontzettend veel energie van je lichaam. Op zo'n moment kan wandelen of fietsen of zwemmen wel goed zijn als je dat kan opbrengen maar "door de pijn heen gaan sporten" is bepaald niet het juiste moment (als het dat ooit al is, daar heb ik geen verstand van)! Is je fysiotherapeut op de hoogte van het feit dat je bezig bent met afbouwen en heeft hij/zij enig idee wat dat inhoudt? Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je stelt dat slapen nu veel belangrijker is. Ik herhaal het nog maar eens: probeer indien enigszins mogelijk geen extra dingen erbij te nemen: afbouwen = topsport!

----------


## sietske763

@annemieg,
sterkte met de zorgen om je vader,
wat een naar nieuws.......niet echt prettig als je ook nog midden in de klachten zit van afbouwen, met alle emoties vandien!

----------


## klaasvg

Even heel kort want zo aktief ben ik hier niet meer... 
@Annemie, ik weet niet of de suspensie in Belgie beschikbaar is, ook heb ik zelf als cold-turkey ganger geen ervaring met overschakelen op de suspensie. Het lijkt mij goed mogleijk om dit te doen, dan wel eerst naar exact dezelfde dosis gaan van de suspensie en enkele weken aanhouden om te kijken of het goed gaat. En dan langzaam oomlaag op de inmiddels bekende manier.

En ik schrik me weer wezenloos van de reactie van "Pukjeknows" die haar naam geen eer aan doet! Wat zij voorstelt is ridicuul, van 10 mg naar 5 naar 0 kan rrampzalige gevolgen hebben!
En om het nog erger te maken, ze adviseert als laatste stap "om en om 5 mg. En dit middle mag nooit om de andere dag geslikt worden. Ik heb in het verleden een poging gedaan van een stabiele 10 mg af te bouwen door 10 en 5 mg om de dag te slikken en werd vrijwel onmiddelijk doodziek. 
Vreemd genoegduurde het na abrupt stoppen liefst 6 weken voordat de onttrekkingsverschijnselen -van de ene minuut op de andere - in alle ondraaglijke hevigheid toesloegen maar gebuerde dat bij om en om slikken binnen 1 dag! Blijkbaar is de fluctuerende bloedspiegel nog gevaarlijker dan helemaal stoppen...

Vreemd genoeg erkent ze in de eerste helft van haar post wel de risicos van deze middelen en hamert erop het niet te lang te gebruiken, maar in haar "afbouwschema" slaat ze de plank compleet mis en herhaalt ze in feite de kletskoek van de fabrikant. Kletskoek die reeds vele onschuldige menselevens heeft verwoest. Echt heel triest.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dank voor je oppeppraatje en advies.
Terwijl je nu zelf nog eens een erg naar bericht hebt gekregen van je vader! Heel veel sterkte daarmee en veel kracht toegewenst.
Ik ga ook niet door de pijn heen sporten, de ortopheed kan me wat, ik wacht de Fysio wel af wat zij zegt. Ben wel op de loopband gegaan en de oefeningen gaan doen die ik al had, maar zodra de pijn erger wordt stop ik.
Ik ben heel erg nerveus, herken dat ook wel en erg onrustig.
Heb superslecht geslapen, terwijl ik een advies had opgevolgd van een andere topic op deze site.
Yoghurt met banaan, dadels voor het slapen gaan. Geen groene thee maar rooibos thee.
Ik dacht sooo heee, wat zal ik lekker slapen, dusss niet, balen.
Ondanks ook nog de lora, het zal zn tijd nodig hebben. Heb de laatste 2 jaar van de seroxat al super slecht geslapen.
Kan dit er ook nog wel bij, hoewel ik het heel erg vervelend vind.

@Klaas, pukjeknows denkt niet na en leest vermoedelijk niets van wat er op internet vermeldt wordt over afbouwen van Paxil.

----------


## annemieg

@Sietske: je hartelijke woorden betekenen ontzettend veel voor mij. Je legt ook direct de goede link: sowieso is het afbouwen emotioneel heel zwaar en als er dan zo'n slecht nieuws bovenop komt is het extra moeilijk om gewoon door te gaan met m'n leven. Maar ik probeer het uit alle macht. Dank je zeer!
@Klaas: ik ben het met je eens: een heel vreemd mailtje met een bepaald niet consistentie inhoud! En het hele afbouwschema is niks waard maar levensgevaarlijk. Waar halen ze het telkens toch om met die fluctuerende dosissen aan te komen...terwijl die nu net zo gevaarlijk zijn!
@Geram: ook jij bedankt voor de lieve woorden. Ik ben blij dat je het advies van de orthopeed van je afschuift. Blijf er, als je kan, niet te lang bij stilstaan. Wat ik weet uit ervaring is dat alle caffeïne inderdaad vermeden moet worden en dat niet alleen 's avonds. Maar wat betreft dingen die je een goede slaap gunnen denk ik dat dat heel persoonlijk ligt. Jij hebt echt een ontzettend pech dat je al zo lang slecht slaapt. Het lijkt me dat je wat dat betreft wat in een vicieuze cirkel terechtgekomen bent. Ik ga je even in een andere richting doen nadenken maar ik heb absoluut niet de pretentie dat ik je daarmee echt verder kan helpen: voel je je lekker in je eigen slaapkamer? Zie je je slaapkamer als een ruimte waar je echt tot rust kan komen? Heb je onlangs de kamer nog heringericht? Heb je ooit al elders geslapen waar je wel goed sliep? Ik denk dat je wel ziet welke richting ik met mijn vragen uit wil. Ik ben zelf nog maar 3 maanden geleden verhuisd en ik raak maar heel moeizaam gewend aan deze slaapkamer: het raam staat "verkeerd", de kast naar mijn aanvoelen zo dichtbij en de rekken met mijn verzameling wekkers lijken soms wel "over me heen te vallen". Ik heb dan ook 23 jaar op mijn oude adres gewoond en de overgang blijkt moeilijker dan ik ooit had vermoed al ben ik langs de andere kant hartstikke blij met deze flat. Maar had ik al slaapproblemen gehad, dan was dit denk ik, falikant afgelopen!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Hoe gaat het nu met je vader? En hoe is het nu met jezelf? Is de heftige schok wat gezakt mbt je vader?
Ik weet hoe lastig dit is, maar probeer het als je thuis bent wat los te laten. Mn vader heeft er ooit een aantal gehad en omleidingen gekregen. Hij is er goed doorheengekomen toen. Weet dus wat het is en wat voor een schrik het je bezorgen kan. 
Maar thuis piekeren (makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan) helpt je vader niet en jou ook niet, zeker nu niet.

Mn slaapkamer:-) Nou die is nog hetzelfde als 12 jaar geleden toen ik ging scheiden, heb in die slaapkamer ook vele angsten gehad ook vanwege mn angststoornissen, ging dan heeeel stil diep onder de dekens liggen zo bang.
Heb ook een tijd mn bed en slaapkamer gehaat.
Wil deze al heel lang opknappen, maar ja, dat kan ik niet alleen en mn budget staat het momenteel niet toe.
Zit al 6 jaar in de wao en dat is geen vetpot.
Ook kan ik het maar niet opbrengen om het behang eraf te pulken etc.
Ik ga het wel doen, maar wil me eerst beter voelen, meer energie krijgen. Wil ook de kasten en bed enz wit schilderen, dus het is een hele verbouwing.
Ik zou kunnen proberen om op de kamer van mn kleinzoon of kleindochter te gaan slapen, is misschien wel een idee, maar ben wel een groot bed gewent.
Ik zal erover nadenken.

Ik kan me zeer goed voorstellen dat je heel erg moet wennen aan je nieuwe huisje. Ik moet er niet aan denken om hier weg te gaan, al heb ik dan nare herinneringen aan mn slaapkamer.

----------


## sietske763

@annemieg,
meid je hebt helemaal gelijk wat slaapplaats betreft,
wij slapen op de zolderkamer.....maar die is zeker 15 jaar volgebouwd geweest met ladenkastjes enz, vanalles om maar achter deurtjes te proppen.
en dus vreselijk slecht slapen, zolang als ik me kan herinneren in die kamer....

op een dag echt alles eruit gesleept en weggegooid of in een andere kamer gezet.
nu staat er alleen een bed in met nachtkastjes, een airco en een chemisch toilet.
en zo raar.....sinds die tijd slaap ik vele malen beter!
die kamer geeft nu rust ipv drukte!
toch raar......je hebt je ogen dicht, maar je voelt de ruimte!
we zijn nu 4 maanden verder en nog steeds voel ik de ruimte om me heen!!
echt een goede tip, annemieg!

sterkte met je vader....knap van je dat je met dubbele emoties toch je uitgestippelde weg doorzet !

----------


## Geram

@Sietske,

Hoe gaat het met jou dan vandaag?

----------


## annemieg

@Sietske: ik kan me je "slaapkamerprobleem" helemaal voorstellen: het is wat je zegt: ook met je ogen dicht kan een kamer claustrofobisch zijn! Heel erg bedankt voor je compliment! Het moet mij toch even van het hart: toen ik daarstraks huilde aan de telefoon met een zeer goede vriendin kreeg ik de sneer dat ik wel zelf gekozen had voor het afbouwen van de paroxetine (dat kwam "out of the blue", paroxetine was niet aan bod gekomen tijdens de rest van het gesprek!) en ik kreeg bovendien ook nog omfloerst de raad om maar weer de dosis te verhogen! Wat heeft onze maatschappij het toch moeilijk met uitingen van verdriet...Stop er maar snel een pil in, komt inderdaad van de farmaca-industrie maar het leeft ook echt zo in heel de rest van de maatschappij en dat draagt zeker bij aan het "succes" van al die AD!
@Geram: ik kan me perfect voorstellen dat je nu niet de puf hebt om een kamer te gaan "verbouwen"! Ik heb zelfs de puf niet om nog enkele dingen op te hangen in mijn nieuwe flat: die staan daar ondertussen ook al drie maanden te wachten en ik weet ondertussen perfect waar ik ze wil hebben. Ik wéét ook niet of het de oplossing voor je slaapprobleem zou zijn; het kwam gewoon in me op omdat ik voel hoe moeilijk is zelf wen in deze flat die toch echt wel een droom is (en ook de stimulans naar het afbouwen van de paroxetine). Ik merk alleen met heel veel verbazing hoe moeilijk ik hier toch wen, al ben ik van een krot naar een prachtig gerenoveerd pand verhuisd. Dat had ik absoluut niet verwacht en het valt me eerlijk gezegd ook behoorlijk tegen!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dat is ook een lekkere vriendin zeg, een fijne bemoediging maar niet heus. Weet je, ze weten gewoon niet wat het is en komen dan met de goedkoopste, domste oplossing, frustrerend voor je!! Maar herken het wel hoor!
Vind het erg naar voor je, of je het nu net nodig hebt zeg om nog even de met de grond gelijk te worden gemaakt, dubbel verdriet!!
Hou je taai hoor en laat je niet van de wijs brengen!


Sl.kamer.
Ik denk dat er wel degelijk een waarheid in zit. Ik vind mn sl.kamer super lelijk, was al een keer begonnen met het behang dus het ziet er niet uit, niet gezellig knus zeg maar.
Ik denk ook als je een sl.kamer hebt waar je met plezier naar kijkt als je in je bedje ligt, je ook rustiger zukt kunnen worden en beter in slaap valt.

Ik ga vanavond en dat is al jaren geleden met mn dochters he terras op hierzo, heb er zo'n zin in! Zou verleden week maar maar toen was ik superziek.
Hoop dat het goed gaat:-)

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik hoop dat je eens een heel goede nachtrust mag hebben! Mijn vader heeft vandaag een elektroshok behandeling gekregen en nadien bleek dat zijn hartritme hersteld was, dus ik ben tenminste voor een stuk gerustgesteld. De confrontatie met het feit dat mensen waarvan je enorm houdt ook sterven is natuurlijk pijnlijk maar tegelijk ook onvermijdelijk.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Wat fijn dat het wat beter gaat met je vader?
Weer een beetje rust daaromtrent.
Hoe gaat het vandaag met je?
Dank je voor je wens omtrent mijn slapen, het wordt vooralsnog niet beter.
Maar ik houd de moed erin, a.k. nacht maar weer afwachten.
Heb Goij bessen gekocht, die zouden ook een betere slaap bevorderen en nog tal van andere dingen.
Ik hoop dat je een goede dag krijgt

grt :Smile:

----------


## annemieg

Ik vind dat het al met al goed gaat: ondanks het hevig schrikken van het nieuws van papa, heb ik het gevoel dat ik vrij stabiel sta op de 4 mg. Het klinkt misschien heel hard maar omdat ik al 14 dagen op die dosis stond, kwam het nieuws niet samen met een afbouwstap en dat lijkt mij toch heel belangrijk. Ik denk dat ik anders even terug omhoog gegaan was, alleen maar om te vermijden dat het fout zou kunnen lopen. Als alles verder goed blijft lopen zal ik binnen 14 dagen zien of ik een mg-tje lager kan gaan. Komt er toch nog slecht nieuws tussen dan blijf ik gewoon een tijdje doorgaan op deze dosis. 
Toch zo jammer dat het slapen voorlopig niet beter wordt. Ik heb net vandaag voor het eerst sinds heel lang wat minder slaap nodig gehad (ik was echt wakker om 10 uur). Het kan best zijn dat het maar om een eenmalig iets gaat, maar alle kleine beetjes zijn meegenomen!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Super om te horen dat het redelijk goed gaat en dat je geen terugval hebt gehad. Dat geeft weer wat meer zelfvertrouwen!
Ik zou als ik jou was iets langer doen over het afbouwen van nog een milligrammetje, nog even voor de zekerheid iets langer stabiliteit. 
Wil niet bemoeizuchtig zijn hoor, maar wat maakt een extra paar weken wachten nou helemaal uit?
Ik begrijp het wel, je wilt er zo rap mogelijk vanaf, ik ook hoor, maar ik dwing mezzelf nu echt om het superlangzaam te doen. Ik neem het al 15 jaar, dus ik denk, wat maakt dan 3mnd of langer dan nog uit. In de wetenschap dat het beter voor je is en je minder kans maakt op heftiger afkickversch.

Fijn voor je dat je iig vannacht minder slaap nodig had.
Hoeveel uur sliep je de laatste tijd per nacht?
grtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb er wel over gedacht om wat langer op deze dosis te blijven staan dan de gebruikelijke 4 weken maar door wat er met mijn vader gebeurd is heb ik net beslist om gewoon dit tempo (dat tot nu toe goed verloopt) aan te houden. Het zou namelijk goed zijn als ik echt van de paroxetine af zou zijn moest het uiteindelijk fout lopen! Ik ga het echt niet sneller doen dan ik bezig ben, want die 4 volle weken hebben hun nut bewezen maar er is geen enkele reden tot nu toe om het net trager te gaan doen en afbouwen gaat alleen maar moeilijker worden als er ondertussen iets vreselijk mis gaat in mijn leven (mijn moeder is ook "uitbehandeld" en dus eigenlijk terminaal - alleen is dat heel traag gegaan en hebben we ondertussen vrede met die situatie in zoverre je eigenlijk ooit vrede kan hebben met dergelijke dingen). De moment dat er iets akeligs gebeurt kan het wel zijn dat ik, als ik nog maar pas ben overgestapt naar een lagere dosis, terug wat hoger zal gaan. Ik heb het psychologisch niet zo moeilijk met het feit dat ik eventueel terug omhoog zou moeten gaan. Maar "idealiter" zou zijn dat ik al even helemaal gestopt ben als het mis loopt met één van mijn ouders, hoe koel en berekend dat dit ook klinkt. Ik moet nu nog 14 dagen op de 4 mg, dan in principe elke keer 4 weken op de 3, 2 en 1 mg dus dat zijn samen bijna 4 maanden en reken dan ook nog maar een maand om van 1 mg naar niks te gaan. Ik kan alleen maar "hopen" dat het de volgende 5 maanden goed zal gaan met mijn ouders, maar ik weet uit ervaring dat er naast die dingen waarvan je goed weet dat ze je wachten staan, ook nog vaak, totaal uit het niets, heel akelige dingen kunnen overkomen. Ik probeer dan ook gewoon heel alert te blijven, houd in mijn achterhoofd dat het altijd kan gebeuren dat ik even terug omhoog zal moeten, maar ik ga op deze weg verder omdat het tot nu toe goed lukt op deze manier. Het is elke keer weer spannend om naar beneden te gaan en ik ben telkens weer bang dat het niet zal lukken, maar uiteindelijk moet ik telkens wel door de zure appel heen als ik ooit van die vreselijke rotzooi af wil. Even tussendoor: ik heb "maar" 5 jaar geslikt! Hoeveel ik sliep: nou je mag stellen dat ik elke dag ongeveer rond 11 uur in bed kruip en pas echt uitgeslapen ben tussen 11 en 12 uur dus ik slaap momenteel zo'n dikke 12 uur per nacht! Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik altijd veel slaap nodig gehad heb, maar dan spreek ik over ongeveer 9 uur op een nacht. Nu vermoed ik dat het feit dat ik ook nog alprazolam en slaapmedicatie neem er voor iets tussen zitten dat ik zoveel slaap maar het zo veel slaap nodig hebben is absoluut zeker begonnen met het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Ik ben even geneigd geweest om wat minder alprazolam en/of slaapmedicatie te nemen maar toen lieten de oudgedienden op het forum mij direct weten dat ik dat zeker niet mocht doen: kwestie van steeds goed te weten wat welk effect heeft. Ook de huisarts schaarde zich achter dat standpunt: één per één afbouwen en alles heel heel langzaam en voldoende tijd laten tussen het stoppen met de paroxetine en het beginnen afbouwen van of de alprazolam, of de slaapmedicatie (de volgorde wil de huisarts zelfs nog niet bespreken!). Ik heb wel het gevoel dat mijn dagen toch zo ontzettend kort zijn, dat ik soms weinig gedaan krijg op één dag. Maar ja, dat is de prijs die ik blijkbaar moet betalen voor het afbouwen! En als ik zo hoor praten over elektrische schokjes en overgevoelig zijn voor licht en geluid, vind ik dat de prijs bij mij al bij al goed meevalt! Ik heb een flinke klap gehad toen ik overging van 15 mg naar 10 mg en toen hebben Gabry en Sietske mij echt van de afgrond weggetrokken: het had geen dag langer moeten duren zonder hun hulp maar uiteindelijk heeft Gabry mij stabiel gekregen. Ze heeft mij ook flink wat extra raadgevingen meegegeven zoals geen caffeïne, opletten met alcohol (drink ik zelden), genoeg en heel regelmatig slapen, op vaste tijdstippen eten ook al had ik op sommige momenten absoluut geen eetlust, nauwgezet een dagboek bijhouden enz. Ik heb vanaf dag 1 haar raadgevingen opgevolgd en blijkbaar pluk ik daar nu de resultaten van. Ik kan Sietske en Gabry nooit teruggeven wat ze mij gegeven hebben. Dus probeer ik nu op mijn beurt anderen mee op te vangen...zo raakt de cirkel weer gesloten. Ik wens jou toch zo diep uit mijn hart eens een goede nachtrust toe: ik denk dat je het niet alleen lichamelijk heel erg kan gebruiken maar dat het je ook psychisch zou vooruithelpen. Dat is ook het fijne aan het bijhouden van het dagboek: dat je op sommige dagen ziet dat je echt vooruitgang boekt zoals ik vandaag door ineens om 10 uur al uitgerust wakker te worden. Misschien duurt het nu weer een eeuwigheid voor het terugkomt maar het is een eerste stap. Ik merk ook dat sommige dingen na een tijdje gewoon weggevallen zijn (zo was ik in het begin vaak hele dagen bozig) en dat andere dingen toch een heel stuk beter zijn (de spierpijnen!). Die dingen trekken je weer vooruit op moeilijkere momenten.

----------


## zavira

Lieve Annemie, gelukkig dat het beter gaat met je vader. 
Tot mijn schande heb ik er nog niet op gereageerd, het is geen excuus maar ik heb na het gedoe van de week met ex de dagen bij Greg en Martine het ook heel zwaar gehad dankzij zijn gedrag naar Greg toe. Ik had al zolang het vermoeden dat hij Greg die hij toch vanaf zijn 4e heeft opgevoed en die hem echt als een vader ziet, heel slecht behandeld heeft sinds we uit elkaar zijn. Mijn angst klopte helemaal en Greg heeft eindelijk zijn verhaal gedaan. Ik heb me goed kunnen houden zolang ik bij hun was maar toen ik thuis kwam ben ik ingestort en pas nu aan het einde van de dag zie ik het weer wat zonniger. Al is Greg nu 30, het blijft toch mijn kind en ze moeten niet aan hem komen  :Mad:  

Vandaar dat ik me hier niet heb laten zien, ik moest even alles op een rijtje zetten. Ook omdat er bij Greg nog papieren stonden van mijn vader zogenaamd. Het bleek een vieze oude krat met dode beestjes erin met alleen belastingaangiftes van tig jaar geleden, een gummiknuppel en een eng mes en de papieren waar ik zo naar verlangde dus niet... Alles is in Amsterdam in de vuilnisbak gegaan, de wapens worden vernietigd door de vader van Martine die bij de politie is. De krat heb ik stuk gegooid, zo kwaad was ik. En daarna verdrietig. 

Wanneer ben ik nou eens van die puntjepuntjepuntje en zijn streken verlost!

Maar met mijn lieve vrienden, ook hier, ga ik er beter uitkomen!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, lieverdje maak je toch om mij geen extra zorgen! Je hebt het al meer dan zwaar geneog met puntjepuntjepuntje en je zorgen om je zoon! Natuurlijk blijft hij je kind en moeten ze van hem afblijven! Wat ontzettend oneerlijk om het over papieren van je vader te hebben die dan in realiteit een vieze krat met rommel en akelige dingen blijkt te zijn. Wel goed dat je je eerst eens flink boos gemaakt hebt en natuurlijk komt nadien het verdriet naar boven. Laat het komen, huil lekker uit zoveel en zolang je dat nodig hebt: tranen zijn nodig in het leven, ze ontgiften je ook op een bepaalde manier. Mensen die AD's genomen hebben, hebben dat heel vaak gedaan omdat ze met hun verdriet geen kant uit konden en zich vastreden toen ze zich stoer en sterk wilden houden. Als we afbouwen moeten we ook een manier zien te vinden om verdriet een plaats in ons leven te geven. Verdriet doen zo'n onbeschrijfelijke pijn in je hart en heel je lichaam. Geef het dus alle tijd die het nodig heeft, zonder je daar schuldig over te voelen, zonder dat je je sterk moet houden voor wie dan ook (al begrijp ik dat je je sterk gehouden hebt zolang je bij Greg en Marian op bezoek was: je wil je zoon niet ook nog eens belasten met jouw verdriet nu de man die hij echt als zijn vader ziet, hem nu al een hele tijd zo heel slecht behandeld). Greg heeft nu bij jou zijn verhaal durven doen en daar mag je best trots op zijn want het wijst op een goed band tussen jou en je zoon. Maar ondertussen sleep jij én het verhaal én het verdriet wel mee naar huis. Laat alle gevoelens die hierbij naar boven komen, gewoon komen, brul voor mijn part de hele straat bij mekaar (een therapeut gaf mij ooit de raad om te brullen in een emmer die je over je kop trekt als je niet wil dat de buren je horen!) en huil dan maar weer lekker uit. Zoek nadien een plekje in je huis waar je een tijdje rustig kan blijven zitten om te bekomen van deze waterval aan gevoelens en komen de tranen daar weer, laat ze dan maar komen, tot je helemaal leeggehuild bent. Bedenk dat dat ook een enorme energie kost en schrik niet als de afkickverschijnselen morgen terug wat zwaarder wegen; dat trekt binnen een paar dagen echt wel weer weg. Heb je deze week een afspraak met je accupuncturiste? Ik zou haar zonder schroom vertellen wat er gebeurd is, zodat zij weer kan werken op je woede en je verdriet en het op die manier hopelijk wat hanteerbaar kan maken. Hoelang het ook mag duren: we slepen je er, samen met je vrienden, wel door. Je hebt zelf al een flinke weg afgelegd, dat kunnen ze je niet meer afnemen. En nu ga je het volgende stukje weg doen met ons als "beschermers". En elk stukje dat je wint is ook een overwinning op ...Ja, zeker, je gaat hier al bij al een flink stuk sterker uitkomen! Ik wens je, ondanks alles, een zeer goede nachtrust toe want die kan je zeker gebruiken!

----------


## zavira

Ik zit het met tranen in mijn ogen te lezen, wat ben je een ongelooflijk mooi en lief mens!

Voor jou ook een dikke nachtknuf, ik ben blij dat ik jou en de anderen hier heb leren kennen! Jullie zijn me al zo dierbaar in een korte tijd.

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: laat je traantjes maar vloeien! Zijn het traantjes van geluk of ontroering, des te beter zou ik zeggen. Ik ben enorm geflatteerd door je warme complimenten: ik zie mezelf niet echt als "lief" want ik ben een nogal ongeduldig, licht ontvlambaar type. Maar we zitten hier allemaal in hetzelfde schuitje en ik denk echt dat we allemaal een flinke portie verdriet achter de rug hebben. Afbouwen van paroxetine is niet alleen een lichamelijk proces maar ook een psychologische uitdaging: we moeten leren om ook woede en verdriet en teleurstelling een plaatsje te geven in ons leven; het niet gaan wegdrukken, want dat lost niks op! Zoals je ziet heeft je nachtknuffel mee z'n werk gedaan: ik ben vanochtend weer om 10 uur uitgeslapen opgestaan. Ik hoop dat jij vanmorgen zelf wat lekker geslapen hebt. Is dat niet zo, probeer dan in de loop van de dag wat rustige dingen te doen. En geniet met volle teugen van je oppashond!

----------


## zavira

Hey lieve Annemieg, ik heb om 6 uur de deur van de slaapkamer naar buiten open gezet en ben heerlijk genietend van één van mijn hondjes in mijn armen en eerst een mooie heel duidelijke ster daarna gevolgd door het licht worden weer in slaap gevallen. Een heel vredig begin van de dag! 

Gelukkig dat jij tot 10 uur hebt kunnen slapen, zal je goed doen! Heb je nog bericht van je vader? 

Heb net de paroxetine 10 opgehaald en als mijn thuishulp straks er is ga ik eens aan de gang om ze in 4-en te snijden. Ik heb besloten om net als jij toch door te gaan met mijn afbouwschema. Er is altijd wel wat en als we het heel op het gemakje doen met steun van elkaar moet het goedkomen. En ik merk als ik af en toe een alprazolam neem het beter te dragen is dus ik gebruik die er nu gewoon bij. Daar weer mee stoppen komt dan wel weer. Het belangrijkste is nu om met zo min mogelijk ellende van de paroxetine af te komen! 

Oppashond Jetro komt morgen weer, vandaag kan ik hem er niet bij hebben in mijn poppenhuisje met de thuishulp hihi. Bovendien is mijn vaste thuishulp met vakantie dus komt er ook nog een invalster. 

@Geram hoe is het met jou? 

Een fijne dag met lieve groetjes meiden!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, wat fijn om zo wakker te worden! En wat heerlijk dat je ondanks alles nog kan genieten van een hond in je armen, een mooie heldere ster en het intreden van de dag. Daarmee heb je volgens mij echt een heel belangrijk wapen in handen in je strijd tegen alle negatieve dingen die je overkomen. Het komt wel goed met jou! Dat van het piepkleine huisje en je thuishulp zou perfect door mij geschreven kunnen zijn: ook hier is alles ienie mini, maar ik geniet er toch zo van (ondanks wat aanpassingsproblemen) en ook hier is het best vervelend als de vaste hulp met vakantie is en er een invalster komt: met je vaste hulp heb je zo een tempo opgebouwd waardoor je zelfs in een kleine woning mekaar niet in de weg loopt...ik lever nog steeds het gevecht voor het behoud van mijn vaste hulp en moet het morgen ook weer stellen met een invalster. Dan je afbouwschema: ik geef je absoluut gelijk wat betreft het afbouwen: je moet de koudwatervrees toch één keer te boven komen. Maar ik heb wel een vraag en één heel grote raad: hoe lang sta je nu op de 10 mg? Wanneer wil je naar beneden gaan? En dan de goede raad: ga aub niet zitten knippen in de pillen!!!! Zo krijg je namelijk nooit een echt correcte dosis en een variabele dosis is de doodsteek voor het afbouwen. Ik heb het zelf geprobeerd en ben mislukt dus doe vooral niet wat ik gedaan heb. Ik heb uiteindelijk, toen Gabry mij opgevist had, tijdens de inname van de 10 mg, bij de huisarts capsules gevraagd van 5 mg en van 1 mg. Je moet ze wel goed uit mekaar houden want ze zien er precies hetzelfde uit. Maar het is superbelangrijk dat je elke dag dezelfde dosis binnenkrijgt en niet per ongeluk de ene dag 1mg meer en de volgende dag 1 mg minder. Je levert bij de apotheek één voorschrift af voor de paroxetine zelf en een ander waarop de arts geschreven heeft dat er x aantal capsules moeten gemaakt worden van de paroxetine van 5 mg en x aantal van 1 mg (bij ons zijn dat per voorschrift maximaal 60 capsules dus liefst vraag je voorschriften + herhalingsvoorschriften. Ga echt niet knoeien met de dosis want dan raak je nooit stabiel. En dat is telkens je tussendoel: stabiel raken op een bepaalde, lagere dosis dan voorheen. Zo bouw je beetje bij beetje (of beter gezegd minder per minder in dit geval) met je tussendoelen een weg naar je einddoel nl kunnen stoppen. Ik heb zelf tussen elke dosisverlaging 4 weken gelaten en nu loopt het echt lekker. 
Ik ben blij dat je mijn vermoeden bevestigt dat de alprazolam helpt bij het afbouwen en hoop dat ik even makkelijk als jij ook weer van die alprazolam afkom maar daarvoor vraag ik jou dan weer wel raad. Maar aub volg nu mijn raad even op en vraag om de capsules: je lichaam kan het echt niet aan om de ene dag bvb 7 mg te krijgen, de volgende dag 8 mg, vervolgens weer 7 mg enz. Het is daarom ook dat we op dit forum zo fel reageren als iemand komt met het (heel vaak gegeven advies) van om de dag een tablet te nemen: we weten hier allemaal dat dat nefast is. Zavira, je hebt echt de kracht in je om van de paroxetine af te raken: je hebt al afgebouwd met de alprazolam en hebt een heel positieve ingesteldheid én je hebt doorzettingsvermogen, wat blijkt uit het feit dat je de beslissing genomen hebt om verder te gaan met het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Als je het doet volgens de "regels van de kunst" gaat het zonder veel terugval. Ik wens je veel moed en het allerbeste!
@Geram: ook van mij de vraag: hoe gaat het met jou?

----------


## sietske763

succes meiden!!!
jullie verrichten heel knap werk!
hopelijk voor jullie een goede nachtrust>doet wonderen..

----------


## Adrienn

Hallo,
Ik heb de perfecte oplossing gevonden, :Smile: 

Ik drink een product nu 2 maanden en mijn geloof in het 
product blijft groeien! Plus, Ik heb nu de passie voor mijn leven 
terug! Ik dacht echt dat er niets was dat me daarmee kon helpen en was 
al klaar om genoegen te nemen met een gemiddeld leven....

Dit is geen geneesmiddel, kruid, vitaminen, mineralen, sap of voedingsstof. 
Er zijn geen stimulerende middelen, bijwerkingen of giftige stoffen. 
Dit product heet redox-signalering Communicator product, dat is de eerste in zijn soort in de wereld.

Door elke ochtend 30 ml (borrelglaasje), en elke avond 30 ml te drinken geef je het lichaam nieuwe Redox Signalen waardoor de cellen binnen een paar dagen beter gaan functioneren.
Je ziet vooral ZICHTBAAR resultaat binnen een week 
Vele sluipende klachten worden geschiedenis.

http://asea.myvoffice.com/perfect/nld/

----------


## annemieg

@Sietske: bedankt meid en je wens is uitgekomen: ik heb ontzettend lekker geslapen en ben weer om 10 uur uitgerust wakker geworden. Die rust en slaap zijn inderdaad van ongelooflijk groot belang; je kan het niet genoeg herhalen wat zo'n afbouwproces met je lichaam doet, hoeveel energie het wel vreet.
@Adrienn: sorry, ik geloof niet in "wondermiddelen". Afbouwen van paroxetine is een proces van heel lange duur met goede en minder goede dagen en een kwestie van met heel heel kleine stapjes je lichaam je laten wennen aan het zonder rotzooi kunnen leven. Het is een evenwichtsoefening om met kleine tussenstapjes telkens te leren wennen aan leven met een kleinere dosis paroxetine. Ik kan mij alleen vinden in de adviezen die ik hier opgedaan heb: wees heel zuinig met alcohol en caffeïne, eet op geregelde tijdstippen en slaap of rust zeker voldoende. Ga niet experimenteren met "nieuwe" medicatie of voedingssuplementen want dan weet je op den duur niet meer wat je nu moet toeschrijven aan het afbouwproces en wat je elders moet aan toeschrijven en zo weet je nooit of je nou stabiel genoeg bent om een nieuw stapje naar beneden te doen.

----------


## Adrienn

Lieve Annemieg, ik kan je wel begrijpen ik geloofde ook niet aan "wondermiddelen"
Maar nu weet ik er bestaat een...
Het is waard om te proberen. 
De grootste wetenschappelijke doorbraak van de eeuw!
Sommigen noemen dit de grootste doorbraak in de biologische wetenschap, 
sinds de penicilline of de ontdekking van DNA.

Amerikaans bedr ijf uit Salt Lake City er als eerste in geslaagd om signaalmoleculen als een stabiel supplement te produceren. Het product werd in 2009 op de markt gebracht onder de naam ASEA.

----------


## gabry

@ Adrienn
Is het een zuiverend of detox middel? Daar moet je met afbouwenerg voorzichtig mee zijn, dt klinkt tegensrijdig, maar is het in de prakijk niet. Het kan er namelijk voor zorgen dat je dosering wordt afgebroken en afgevoerd, maar je hebt die dosis juist nodig om stabiel te blijven. Oppassen dus met alle detox!!

----------


## gabry

Sorry mensen mijn toetsenbord slaat soms uit zichzelf letters over, ik heb daar alleen last van op dit forum en in Hotmail!!!Iemand?

----------


## klaasvg

Uiterst vaag verhaal van deze Adrienn, ik heb de site bekeken en die wekt weinig vertrouwen. De site noemt de naam "Adrienn Peter" dus waarschijnlijk is dit de persoon van bovenstaande posts die er belang bij heeft dat dit goedje verkocht wordt.
Ik ben zelf Seroxat-slachtoffer en chemicus en het verhaal mist voglens mij iedere wetenschappelijke basis, maar lijkt een zoveelste poging om geld uit de zak te kloppen van wanhopige mensen die alles will proberen om beter te worden.

Annemie zegt het goed, alleen heel langzaam afbouwen is de juiste manier om van paroxetine af te komen en geen supplement kan hier iets aan veranderen. Ook ik heb een hele sloot supplementen geslikt en het hielp helemaal niets. Soms denk ik dat het mijn herstel alleen maar verder heeft vertraagd.

Ook op andere sites probeert deze Adrienn trouwens reclame hiervoor te maken, o.a. op
http://sport.marktplaza.nl/fitness/A...n-24557489.htm

Duidelijk dat dit helemaal niet is toegspitst op het zeer specifieke probleem van schade/afhankelijheid door paroxetine en zij blijkbaar alleen probeert om zoveel mogelijk wanhopige mensen te bereiken. Als ze ECHT begaan was met de slachtoffers van de psychiatrie en een oplossing had zou ze dit niet via een commercieel kanaal doen!

----------


## Geram

Hoi @ Zavira, naar om te lezen van je weekend, kan je niet echt gebruiken nu, erg jammer voor je. Super dapper dat je toch langzaam wilt gaan afbouwen en ik zou ook capsules laten maken zoals Annemieg voorstelde. Als je toch gaat snijden gebruik dan een pillensnijder kunnen doen, heb ik ook gedaan, kun je bij de apotheek halen. Heel veel succes!

Hoi @Annemieg,
Echt fijn dat je een paar keer om 10:00 uitgerust wakker bent geworden, hopen dat dit zo blijft.
Je maakte wel hele lange nachten:-)
Ik heb 2 x over er 3 weken tussen laten zitten voor ik minderde, maar dat ging bij mij niet goed, ga het nu extra langzaam doen.
Maar wie weet dat het bij jou wel goed gaat. Het heeft denk ik ook wel te maken hoelang je ad gebruikt en bij mij was dat 10 jaar langer, echt niet normaal eigenljk.
Ik heb al 2 nachten aardig doorgeslapen, eergisteren een nacht van 6 uur, afgelopen nacht 8 uur!!
Kreeg gisteavond wel een hevige kopstoring en vind dat zo eerg naar! Moest weer in het donker gaan liggen en vingers in mn oren en een halve Lorzepam. Anderhalf uur later weer het minder en heb met zonnebril op tv gekeken vanwege het licht. Normaliter weet ik de directe oorzaak maar gister kwam het toaal onverwacht, maar goed, wel goed geslapen iig.
Zit nu weer op 1 Lora totaal per dag en dat laat ik evenzo. De psych zei ook dat ik die nog niet mocht afbouwen.
Ik wil donderdag weer 2 uurtjes proberen te gaan werken. Ik doe vrijwilligerswerk, dus kan naar huis wanneer ik wil.

@ Zavira..Even over het huilen....ik jank wat af hoor.
Ik vind het nl erg lastig dat om alleen in huis te zijn.....

----------


## Adrienn

Lieve klaasvg
Ik heb asea over een vriendin gevonden -drie maande geleden 
toen ik eenmaal begreep dat ik iets in mijn bezit had wat zo veel levens veranderde, werd ik erg enthousiast 
Ik hou ervan om mensen zo gelukkig te zien en hun levens 
daardoor te zien veranderen. ASEA kan dat doen!

Enigste minpunt is dat het bedrijf verkoopt het ALLEEN via webside!!!
Naar een maand gebruiken,heb ik bij de bedrijf geregistreerd
Waarom? Omdat zo kan ik op goedkope wijze mijn maandelijkse dosis verkregen.
Waarom kijk jij niet in Wikipedia naar Redox Signaling moleculen? 
Alle raporten zijn te vinden op internet alles is open baar!!!

ik wil alle mensen laten weten 
ASEA’s revolutionaire product is zo’n doorbraak en 
biedt gigantisch veel kansen om de gezondheid 
en de levenskwaliteit te verbeteren van mensen 
van over de hele wereld.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: bedankt voor je compliment; het doet me echt deugd om van iemand als jij, die echt wel alles weet over het afbouwen van paroxetine, zo'n woorden te lezen! Ook goed dat jij zo kritisch bent om achter dit soort dingen aan te gaan: het klonk mij ook allemaal zo gladjes en onecht en ik ben te oud om in dit soort van dingen te trappen die zogezegd splinternieuw en revolutionair zijn. Voor je portemonnai, jaja. Doodjammer dat er steeds maar mensen zijn die erin tuinen. Trouwens: hoe bevalt de job?
@Geram: fijn om je terug te zien! En wat fantastisch dat je al twee nachten goed doorgeslapen hebt. Laat ons duimen dat jij en ik wat dat betreft een ommekeer maken in een andere richting maar dat het bij ons beiden wat mag blijven aanhouden! Wat dat janken betreft (ook voor Zavira!): join the club! Ook hier vloeien gemakkelijk traantjes en heus niet alleen door de hartaanval van mijn vader...Wat betreft het afbouwen: ik denk ook dat het een rol speelt hoe lang je de AD gebruikt hebt en ook wat dat betreft ben ik met mijn 5 jaar slikken blijkbaar nog zo slecht niet af. Wat zijn die kopstoringen toch hardnekkig. Zelfs de lorazepam lijkt hier niet veel invloed op te hebben. Je hebt groot gelijk dat je die dosis van 1 Lora voorlopig aanhoudt: geen twee dingen tegelijk afbouwen! Neem alle tijd per product, dan heb je veel meer kans dat het afbouwen lukt. Helemaal niet slecht trouwens dat je wil proberen terug vrijwilligerswerk te doen: 2 uurtjes is een te overziene tijd en zoals je zelf aangeeft: als het echt niet lukt ga je gewoon naar huis. Het kan best zijn dat het een goede afleiding geeft om het te doen; daar kan je alleen maar achterkomen door het te proberen. Wat heb jij toch geluk met je psych! Eindelijk, eindelijk een dokter die echt luistert naar de patiënt en die ook duidelijk iets met de informatie doet. Je moet maar denken: op die manier help jij de dokter om voor de volgende patiënt het afbouwen in een beter schema te gieten! Succes!

----------


## klaasvg

Adrienn, ik kan neit beoordelen fo je oprecht hierin gelooft of niet. In theorie ZOU het mogelijk kunnen zjn dat er iets wordt ontdekt dat de farmaceuten buiten de publiciteit willen houden. MAar dit hebben we al zovaak gehoord, het komt mij wat Jomanda-achtig over. 
In elk geval bestaat er geen wondermiddel tegen ALLE ziekten, dit spul zal, al zou het effectief kunnen zijn in sommige gevallen, ook geen kanker kunnen genezen.

In elk geval is het niet specifiek bedoeld/gemaakt voor mensen met neurologische schade door paroxetine. En zal daarvoor dan ook niet effectief zijn, net zomin als enig ander supplement.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: amen!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg, idem
@klaas, ben het helemaal met je eens.

Trusten allen:-)

----------


## Lisette65

HELP!!! Ik ben hier nieuw en zit momenteel in een verschrikkelijke afkick fase! Negen weken gelden had ik de paroxetine afgebouwd. Dat ging supergoed! Maar na 4 weken kwam ik in een hel terecht: constant paniek en heftige spanning, dat ik het gevoel heb uit elkaar te knallen! Allerlei electrische en koude en warme golven, en dit echt dag en nacht! Eerst wilde ik het volhouden met wat natuurlijke rustgevers, maar dat ging absoluut niet. Nu zit ik sinds een aantal dagen weer aan de 10 mg paroxetine. Maar...krijg nu nog meer paniek door het opstarten. Wie heeft ervaring met hoe lang deze fase kan duren en wanneer er weer wa rust terug kan komen? Ik word echt helemaal gek!!!

----------


## klaasvg

@Lisette, dat klinkt overduidelijk als Withdrawal Syndroom! En dat kan inderdaad met enkele weken vertraging heel plotseling optreden!
Hoe heb je afgebouwd? Heb je de 5-10% per 3-6 weken regel gehanteerd? Als ik het zo lees lijkt me dat niet het geval.
Je maakt een goede keus door te herstarten met 10 mg, het kan wel enkele weken duren voor je weer stabiel bent. Ga geen hogere dosering slkken, zeker niet afwisselen en wacht tot je je weer normaal voelt. En dan afbouwen, langzaam volgens het correcte schema. Kun je de suspensie krijgen om je dosis heel langzaam te verlagen? Trek er minimaal1-2 jaar voor uit om af te bouwen!!!

----------


## Lisette65

Hoi Klaas, wat fijn dat je al even reageert! Ik ben nl helemaal ten einde raad! Ik heb al 10 jaar paroxetine geslikt. Ik had al vaker geprobeerd af te bouwen, maar dat mislukte altijd. Maar vorig jaar ben ik van 20 naar 10 mg. gegaan. Daar ben ik expres een jaar op blijven zitten. Maar dat ging zo goed. Toen ben ik in mei van 10 naar 5 en in juli van 5 naar o. Tja, ik wist toen niet beter! De huisarts vond het al belachelijk, dat ik nog van een halve naar een kwart ging! Nu zegt hij ook, dat dit geen afkickverschijnselen zijn, maar dat ik de parox blijkbaar nodig heb! Ook de bedrijfsarts zegt dit. En dat ik waarschijnlijk met allerlei oude angsten ed zit, dus dat ik maar 's naar de psycholoog moet! Maar ik heb helemaal geen angsten! Al word ik nu helemaal gillend gek van de spanning en de paniek!
Maar wat de suspensie betreft: ik begreep dat dat seroxat is. Zelf heb ik paroxetine sandoz. Zou die overstap dan geen problemen geven?
Als ik eerst maar weer tot rust kom, gewoon eens een nacht weer kunnen slapen! Ik heb nu tijdelijk alprazolam erbij gekregen, maar daar merk ik echt niets van! Ik weet niet hoe ik de dagen door moet komen, zo'n helse verschrikking is dit! Maar ben blij, dat ik m'n verhaal even kwijt kan! Je gaat ook zo aan jezelf twijfelen!

----------


## Lisette65

@klaasvg , ik weet niet of dit nodig is maar ik was je vergeten aan mijn vorige bericht te koppelen met een @. 
Zie bovenstaand bericht :Wink: 

Hartstikke bedankt en weltrusten!

----------


## Raimun

> Lieve klaasvg
> Ik heb asea over een vriendin gevonden -drie maande geleden 
> toen ik eenmaal begreep dat ik iets in mijn bezit had wat zo veel levens veranderde, werd ik erg enthousiast 
> Ik hou ervan om mensen zo gelukkig te zien en hun levens 
> daardoor te zien veranderen. ASEA kan dat doen!
> 
> Enigste minpunt is dat het bedrijf verkoopt het ALLEEN via webside!!!
> Naar een maand gebruiken,heb ik bij de bedrijf geregistreerd
> Waarom? Omdat zo kan ik op goedkope wijze mijn maandelijkse dosis verkregen.
> ...


_Beste ,
Jouw enthousiasme over dit product ligt er vingerdik op ..

Mijn twijfel echter :
Ben je enthousiast over de kwaliteit en resultaten bij gebruik van dit product,
( waarover trouwens geen gegevens / resultaten te vinden zijn ?!! )

Of ben je eerder en voornamelijk enthousiast over de ( voorgeschotelde ! ) winstmogelijkheden bij verkoop van dit product ???..

Alle info , op internet te vinden over "Asea" ruikt nogal naar ""Kassa Kassa ".

Trouwens het opzetten van 'n eigen piramidaal verkoopnet 
( waarop zij aansturen door gigantische winstmogelijkheden voor te spiegelen !! ) 
is gedoemd tot doodbloeden op vrij korte tijd .( Dit is in het verleden reeds bewezen )

De top van de overkoepelende piramide , nl. ASEA ( eigenaars !!) zijn wel en per definitie verzekerd van " Kassa Kassa ''... 
_

----------


## Geram

@Listette65,
Ik heb erg met je te doen, ook ik was er 4 weken vanaf en toen werden de verwschijnselen erger. Ik ben toen naar 4 mg gegaan.
JIj bent naar tien mg geegaan, vind ik persooonlijk erg veel, van nul naar tien. Vandaar dat je weer bijverschijnselen krijgt van het herstarten. Deze gaan na twee weken weer weg als het goed is. Nou is twee weken erg lang, ik weet het. Bij mij werkt alprazolam niet, ik heb Lorazepam, maar ja, daar moet je later ook weer mee afbouwen.
Ik zou als ik jou was naar 5 mg gram, direct naar 10 is iig bij mij veel te hoog.
En daarna suspensie vragen, daar moet je dan als je 5 mg gaat nemen 2,5 ml suspensie van gebruiken en dan, mijn advies omdat je al zo lang slikt, 3mnd op gaan zitten en per 3 mnd 10% minderen. Dat gaat lang duren maar is beter voor je lichaam en hoofd.
En huisartsen weten echt niet wat dit middeel met je kan doen bij het afbouwen, de meeste, ook psychen zeggen iid dat het je altijd nodig hebt, maar dat is niet waar!
Uit eigen ervaring en veel lezen op http.antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/ontrekking.html
Ik was al 2x er helemaal vanaf maar werd helemaal gek zoals jij nu, het is niet te leven, een hel!
Hoop dat je die site even gaat opzoeken en het stuk gaat doorlezen en sla je arts er maar mee om zijn oren:-)
Heel, heel veel sterkte meis.

Geram

----------


## Geram

@Klaas, fijn dat je direct reageerde op Lisette! Top

----------


## klaasvg

@Lisette, het is absoluut tenenkrommend hoe je door huisarts en arboart in de kou wordt gezet, zo neit wordt voorgelogen! Dit is spelen met mensenlevens!!!
Ik heb meerdere artikelen waar in alles beschreven staat, wellicht kun je die eens tonen aan deze artsen. PAroxetine is niet alleen zeer verslavend, het is in dat opzicht ook nog eens de ergste van allemaal! Dat zij dat niet weten is HUN kortzichtigheid en HUN gebrek aan kennis! En zeker niet jouw schuld! Je hebt alle recht om ze daarmee te confronteren, Withdrawal Syndroom is wel degelijk een erkende en onderzochte conditie, al willen nogal wat artsen er blijkbaar niet aan.

Alprazolam noch enig ander miiddel zal je helpen in withdrawal. Seroxat en paroxetine is hetzelfde, ik denk dat de overstap wel moet lukken. Maar probeer eerst stabiel te worden op de 10 mg, bijvoorbeeld komende 2-3 weken, en als dat niet lukt, terug naar de oorspronkelijke 20 mg.

Hier alvast wat links dat Seroxat bepaald niet onschuldig is en uiterst gevaarlijk bij stoppen:
http://seroxatsecrets.wordpress.com/...at-withdrawal/
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/2002/jul/27/uknews

En enkele citaten van de Engelstalige Wikipedia site ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paroxetine ):
"Discontinuing paroxetine is associated with a high risk of withdrawal syndrome.[10][11]"
"Evidence has shown that paroxetine has among the highest incidence rates and severity of withdrawal syndrome of any medication of its class.[52] Common withdrawal symptoms for paroxetine include nausea, dizziness, lightheadedness and vertigo; insomnia, nightmares and vivid dreams; feelings of electricity in the body, as well as crying and anxiety.[53][54] Liquid formulation of paroxetine is available and allows a very gradual decrease of the dose, which may prevent discontinuation syndrome"

Nogmaals, je arts werkt voor jou en niet andersom! En wordt daar uitstekend voor betaald. Probeer assertief te zijn en laat je niet afschepen met die flauwekul als "je kunt alles wel op internet vinden" wat ze graag zeggen als je zelf iets hebt uitgezocht. Zij zijn degenene die hun werk niet doen!!!
Ik heb overigens iets soortgelijks meegemaakt en een kalcht ingediend bij de huiarts, in de vorm van een lijvige brief van 10 kantjes met alle bewijsmateriaal meegeleverd. En toen konden ze het niet meer ontkennen en waren ze ineens poeslief tegen me. Als je wil kan ik je daar evt. mee helpen.
Alvast heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Geram

Hoi, Ik ben dus naar suspensie gegaan, daarvoor sneed ik iets af van een kwart pilletje 20 mg om ongeveer 4 mg te krijgen. Nu neem ik dus 2ml suspentie maar merk toch verschil, nadelig, meer last. Dus mensen die gaan snijden, je krijgt nooit de hoeveelheid die je denkt te krijgen. Ik gebruikte wel de pillensnijder om die halve te halveren, dus 5 mg, maar daarna met een mesje en ik weet nu dat dat niet goed gaat. Dus neem gewoon suspensie, dan weet je zeker dat je op de goede ml zit.
grtjs

----------


## klaasvg

Lisette,
Geram wees je al op de site antidepressant.info, de juiste URL van de Nederlandse vertaling is:
http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.html

Ik ben aktief lid van deze site en de Nederlandse vertaling is dan ook door mij geschreven. Lees dit ook eventueel goed door.

Ook een goede bron zijn de voglende artikelen op PaxilProgress:
Wat is Paxil:
http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/...ead.php?t=8660
Hoe af te bouwen:
http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/...ead.php?t=8665

Laatste page begint met een keiharde waarschuwing tegen cold turkey stoppen, wat van 10 naar 0 mg in feite is.
Ik denk dat je in gevaar bent en nu hulp nodig hebt, en deze niet krijgt van deze onwetende artsen. Als je echt echt niet ziet zitten kun je mij een PM sturen.

----------


## Geram

Ik moet huilen om al die mensen die in een hel leven met afbouwen en niet gehoord worden door hun artsen.....

----------


## Lisette65

Bedankt voor jullie meeleven! Ik vind het idd heel moeilijk om tegenover de huisarts en bedrijfsarts me staande te houden. De huisarts zei letterlijk wat jij zei, Klaas: 'Ach ja, er staat zovel op internet!' Maar hoe kan dat nu, dat ze dit gewoon niet willen zien en erkennen?
Ik ben wel geschrokken van wat ik las op de links die jullie me gaven! Zelf was ik niet van 10 naar 0 mg. gegaan, maar eerst nog op een kwartje (5 mg) gezeten. En dat ging zo goed, dat ik er toen mee stopte. En 4 weken lang dacht ik: Yes, ik ben er vanaf! Maar daarna van het ene op het andere moment lag ik 's nachts te shaken en te kokhalsen.
Maar denken jullie, dat ik nu eerst op de 10 mg weer kan stabiliseren? Jij zei zoiets gisteren Klaas. Maar wat bedoel je, dat ik nu in gevaar ben? Daar raak ik ook alweer van in paniek!
Ik wil in iedeer geval de methode van 5-10 % per 3-6 weken gaan doen, ALS IK EERST MAAR WEER HIERUIT BEN!
En ondertussen is mijn klasje (ben leerkracht in groep 3) gestart zonder mij, wat ik echt vreselijk vind! Het lijkt wel of ik zwaar overspannen ben, terwijl ik me geestelijk eigenlijk gewoon prima voel! xxx Lisette

----------


## klaasvg

@Lisette, je huisarts moet zich schamen! Het is aan HEM om jou goed te helpen en correct voor te lichten. Als alle artsen dat deden waren deze sites helemaal niet nodig!
Ik denk inderdaad dat je stabiel moet worden op je laatste dosis, je kan proberen om eerst naar 5 mg terug te gaan. En dat bv. een maand vol te houden, en als dat nog niet of onvoldoende werkt, naar 10 mg. 
Ik ben zelf meermalen abrupt gestopt van 10 mg en voelde me daarna gedurende 6 weken prima om daarna plotseling doodziek te worden van de ene minuut op de andere: stroomschokken, diaree, een afschuwelijk gevoel dat niet van deze wereld was. En werken volkomen onmogelijk maakte. 
Zoals je wellicht in de gaten hebt ben ik ervaringsdeskundige, mede-auteur van http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/ en heb reeds veel mensen voorgelicht. Hoewel ik geen arts ben weet ik er wel alles van, als je echt tegen een muur op blijft lopen bij je huisarts kan ik je daarmee helpen. Als je me een PM stuur kan ik je mijn contactgegevens doormailen.

En ik bedoel dat je ing evaar bent dat Seroxat WD je voor JARENLANG uit de running kan houden na een verkeerde afbouw. Ik ben zelf nu 4.5 jaar thuis door de gevolgen, mijn baan kwijt en zonder uitkering had ik het zeker niet overleefd! 
Ik heb nog het geluk gehad dat mijn werkgeven me netjes behandelde en mijn latere arbo arts het probleem weliswaar neitkende maar toch inder de indruk was van de artikelen zoals ik die hierboven gepost heb en mij niet verder onder druk zette.
Veel mensen hebben een zelfmoordpoging gedaan na stoppen met seroxat, dat dan door de "behandelend" artsen natuurlijk wordt afgedaan als "een depressieve patient die zijn/haar antidepressivum niet wilde slikken"...
Fout, driewerf fout! Het is het onttrekkingssyndroom dat mensen zo gruwelijk ziek maakt, en dat in combinatie met de ontkennins, onwetendheid en desinteresse van veel artsen dat mensen in hun wanhoop hele gekke dingen kunnen doen.

Ik werd zogezegd na 6 weken doodziek maar voelde me psychisch nog normaal. Dat duurde nog eens 3 maanden, toen stortte ik psychisch ook in en was een totaal lichamelijk en psychisch wrak voor ongeveer anderhalf jaar, om daarna heel heel heel langzaam, in het beruchte "waves en Windows" patroon te herstellen. Nu na 5 jaar werkt ik weer voor 50% vanaf huis maar verwacht nog 1-2 jaar nodig te hebben.
Dat bedoel ik dus met "in gevaar zijn" . Jij hebt nog een kans om terug te gaan naar je dosering en het veilig te doen. ALs je wil kan ik je daar verder bij steunen. En de anderen op deze site natuurlijk ook.

----------


## Lisette65

Ik was trouwens ondertussen ook nog begonnen met de producten van 'the way back'. Kennen jullie dat? Die kun je vinden op trb produkten.nl. En er is ook een site van: 'De weg terug'. Volgens de vrouw van die site kon ik beter niet weer terug gaan op m'n laatste dosering, maar met de produkten beginnen van 'the way back'. Dat heb ik een aantal dagen gedaan, maar ik had het idee, dat het alleen maar erger werd. Ik ben toen dus toch maar weer op de paroxetine gegaan. Wel slik ik omega 3 capsules en magnesium tabletten.

----------


## Lisette65

@Klaas: HELP, dat klinkt echt verschrikkelijk wat jij al al die jaren doormaakt!
Ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt, dat er voor mij nu nog wel een weg terug is. Ik ben nu natuurlijk al een aantal dagen bezig op de 10 mg. Kan ik daar dan niet beter op blijven zitten?
En...beetje onnozel misschien: maar hoe werkt een PM?
Ben heel blij, dat ik gisteren deze site heb ontdekt! IK BEN DUS NIET DE ENIGE MET DEZE VERSCHRIKKELIJKE VERSCHIJNSELEN!

----------


## Geram

@Lisette
'De weg terug" heb ik ook belezen en ik heb ook de omega cpsules, maar gewoon bij de da gekocht. Ik neem ze maar heb geen idee of het werkt, maar kwaad kan het niet denk ik. Ik begrijp dat je alles wilt innemen om uit deze hel te komen. Doe ik ook hoor. Eet ook Goij bessen voor energie ed.
Ik heb wel het idee dat bij de 'De weg terug" men graag supplementen verkoopt, maar ja, wie ben ik.
Maar zoals @Adrienne voorstelt met haar producten 'asea', dat vind ik echt verkooppraatjes.
Probeer eerst stabiel te worden, neem die omega in, probeer jezelf af te leiden door toch wat te ondernemen, ga naar een vriendin of wat ook en raadpleeg Klaas.
Kom geregeld hier op deze site.
We willen allemaal hetzelfde en dat is een luisterend oor, advies en hulp.
En ga een dagboek bijhouden hoe je je voelt.
Schrijf hier op deze site ook van je af, het geeft je wat lucht!!

lvgrtjs
Geram

----------


## Geram

Nee @Lisette, je bent niet de enige...

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: thnx voor je goede woorden! Ben echt heel blij met jullie luisterend oor en adviezen! Begrijp ik, dat jij ook al twee keer herstart bent met parox? En je kwam uiteindelijk wel uit deze helse verschrikking na een paar weken? Dat geeft mij ook weer wat moed!
Hoe voel jij je nu dan? Gaat het met elke ml afbouwen meteen weer slechter met je of valt dat mee?
Lieve groet,

Lisette

----------


## klaasvg

@Lisette,
Als je al een apar dagen op de 10 mg zit zou ik dat even volhouden, 2 tot 3 weken en dan eventueel opbouwen naar 15 tot 20 mg als dat nodig is.
"The Road Back" moet ik je afraden! Dit is een commercieel bedrijf en alleen daarom al niet betrouwbaar. De supplementen die ze aanbieden zijn elders ook te koop en vaak tegen een veel lagere prijs. Ook zijn ze niet echt goed op de hoogte vann de juiste afbouwmethode.
Omega 3 en magnesium zijn niet schadelijk en schijnen bij sommigen goed te helpen. Ik had er zelf geen effect van.

Een PM is een personal message, kun je sturen door links op de nickname van de persoon te klikken en dan "Stuur een prive bericht" te selecteren.

En nee, je bent zeker niet de enige, we zijn wereldwijd met honderdduizenden. En dan praat ik nog niet over mensen die er nog aanzitten, totaal onwetend wat ze boven het hoofd hangt als ze ooit willen of moeten stoppen...

----------


## Geram

Hoi Lisette,

Ja, ik ben 2 weken terug voor de tweede keer weer gestart met paroxetine. De eerste keer op de manier zoals de Psych dat voorstelde naar 10 mg, maar dat was voor mij veel te veel, ben toen terug gegaan naar 5 mg en dat ging beter, toen per drie weken met suspensie naar 2 ml= 4mg pilletje en toen per 3 weken een halve ml eraf. Toen was ik vier weken clean en toen brak de hel nog meer los dan in de eerste 4 weken clean.
Toen het withdrawalproject nog weer herlezen en op deze site gekomen.
Ik hou een dagboek bij en heb opgezocht wanneer ik het stabielste was en dat was op 2ml/4mg.
Ben toen naar 4 mg gegaan en het werd beter!. 
Ik zal niet zeggen dat alle spanning weg is en heb de laatste dagen nog kopstoring gehad, 1x op een dag, terwijl dat voorheen wel 4x op een dag was. Kopst. betekent voor mij elektrisch geladen hoofd met piepen en brommen, geen licht en geluid meer kunnen verdragen en in donker met vingers in mn oren moet gaan wachten met een Lorazepam om het over te laten gaan. Het is anders dan schokken in je hoofd, die heb ik niet meer gelukkig.
Het spugen en griepgevoel is nu ook weg, de spanning is een stuk verminderd.
Zere bene alleen als ik in bed lig, maar weet dat dat ook over gaat.
Het afbouwen van 10 naar 5 mg toen, ging eigenlijk wel goed, maar daarna werd het niet fijn.
Nu zit ik dus 2 weken op 2ml en ga voorlopig niet verder afbouwen. Mijn plan is omdat aan het eind van het jaar pas te doen en daarna om de 3mnd 10 %. Ik heb dus geen antwoord op je vraag maar verwacht door het langzame afbouwen dat ik zo min mogelijk last krijg.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

ps @Lisette,

wat ik ook wel heb is angst voor het krijgen van een kopstoring. Angst voor de angst, misschien herken je dat ook wel. En daardoor niet kunnen eten. Terwijl er juist goed moet worden gegeten met afbouwen, is soms erg lastig. Ik dwing mezelf dus om te eten en om iets te ondernemen, zodat ik niet de hele dag met mn gedachten bezig ben met afbouwen en de verschijnselen daarvan. 
Het kan je verlammen tot niets doen en dat maakt je erg eenzaam en alleen.
Dus maak ik een briefje en dat doen er meer, een briefje wat je die dag 'moet' kan gaan doen. Hetzij wandelen, fietsen, tuinieren, huishouden, iets om je gedachten ergens anders op te zetten.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

Hoi Geram, Goed idee om dingen te blijven doen! Ik heb momenten, dat ik gewoon maar in bed wil blijven! Ik heb het geluk, dat ik een superlieve echtgenoot heb! Hij kookt op dit moment 's avonds het eten en zorgt ervoor dat ik wat binnen krijg!
Hoop dat ik gauw door deze ergste fase heen ben, zodat ik weer een beetje kan leven!

Jij ook veel sterkte!

Groetjes,

Lisette

----------


## Geram

Succes Lisette, heel erg fijn dat je een lieve man om je heen hebt, heb je echt nodig!!
Ik moet het alleen doen en dat maakt me gedurig ook wanhopig:-) Niet van je af kan kletsen enzo...

Succes!
Geram

----------


## Lisette65

Da's idd extra moeilijk! Heb je wel vrienden om je heen, zodat je af en toe je verhaal kwijt kunt?
Heel veel sterkte en hou vol!

Liefs,

Lisette

----------


## Geram

Weinig helaas, maar ik hou vol hoor, dank je!

lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## Geram

ps, heb 2 dochters maar die wil ik niet altijd lastig vallen, hebben het al lastig genoeg gehad met mn opnames ed.
Heb wel 2 vriendinnen waarvan 1 longkanker heeft, dus die wil ik ook niet lastig vallen en de andere is altijd meestal druk.
Voel me ook een lastpak eigenlijk:-)

----------


## zavira

Lieve Geram, hoe herkenbaar! 

Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat we elkaar hier kunnen steunen. Ik merk ook in mijn omgeving dat je de strijd eigenlijk alleen moet voeren, ik denk toch ook omdat iemand die het niet meegemaakt heeft het zich niet in kan denken hoe je je voelt..... 

En dan hebben we nog het nadeel dat wij er alleen voor staan, aan de ene kant kan je je rustig net zo ellendig voelen als je wilt maar aan de andere kant heb je niemand om op terug te vallen om in mijn geval eens de hondjes uit te laten of eens eten voor je te maken.

Maar het is zo en niet anders dus we komen er best wel, ik maak nu gewoon eten als ik me lekker voel en kwak een deel in de diepvries, met slechtere dagen kan je dan zo wat opwarmen. Want ik ben er inderdaad ook achter dat je goed voor jezelf moet zorgen, we moeten van onszelf houden laiverd!!! (gronings hihi)

----------


## zavira

Lieve Lisette, goed dat je hier bent gekomen meid! We steunen elkaar hier door dik en dun en het is een heel fijn en vooral veilig plekje. 

Ik ben een aantal weken zo van 10 naar 0 gegaan, hoe stom kan je zijn  :EEK!:  Van 20 naar 10 ging eigenlijk best wel goed dus deze dame dacht het wel even te kunnen doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
De eerste paar dagen gingen wel maar daarna kwam de klap en ben ik ook weer teruggegaan op 10 en daar ben ik ruim 3 weken op blijven zitten tot ik me beter voelde. 
Heb wel ondersteuning van een acupuncturiste op het moment en gisteren ben ik weer begonnen met een nieuwe poging. 
Misschien eigenwijs maar ik wil proberen van 10 naar 5 te gaan in 2 stappen, dus de tabletjes van 10 heb ik nu in 4-en en ik neem elke dag 3/4. 
Van de 5 naar 0 ga ik wel met capsules doen, dan krijg ik een receptje voor capsuleren van de huisarts. 

Koester je man, petje af dat hij het zo voor je opvangt en je steunt terwijl hij er waarschijnlijk toch zelf geen ervaring mee heeft? 
Zo hoort een relatie te zijn!!!!!!

----------


## zavira

Klaas ik vind je een topkerel!!!!!

----------


## Lisette65

Hai Zavira, Voel jij je dus inmiddels weer wat stabieler? Omdat je weer verder gaat afbouwen/ En wat doet de acupuncturist voor je, ben benieuwd!
Ik heb idd een superlieve echtgenoot. Voor hem vind ik dit alles ook verschrikkelijk! Want hij lijdt er enorm onder. hij kan het heel moeilijk aanzien, dat ik er zo slecht aan toe ben! Trouwens ook mijn zoon van 18 zit er enorm mee. Gisteren zei hij,dat hij bang was, dat ik nog eens in het ziekenhuis zou belanden! Dus ook voor hen hoop ik zo, dat er nu snel vooruitgang te merken is!
Jij ook heel veel sterkte, Zavira en doe het rustig aan, hoor!

Liefs,

Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Zavira,

Dank voor je reactie!
Iid heel erg belangrijk dat ik dit forum heb gevonden en steun krijg van jou en van anderen.
Je kunt je dikwijls zo eenzaam voelen en ik word ook nog eens geregeld agressief van het afbouwen, ken ik helemaal niet van mezelf op deze manier en ben dan boos op iedereen in mn omgeving, 'vrienden' familie. 
Iedereen doet maar leuke dingen, maar even bellen...??
Dus ja, veel alleen doen en dat valt echt niet mee altijd.
Maar goed, men begrijpt het ook niet, als de meeste artsen het al ontkennen en zeggen, je kan gewoon niet zonder, ja, wat denken je naasten dan he? Zo frustrerend soms.
Altijd maar vechten, vechten en knokken om voor jezelf op te komen. Soms heb ik daar genoeg van en sluit mezelf af en ben gewoon boos.....is dat kinderachtig?

Ik wens je veel succes met het minderen, hoop zo dat het goed gaat met je!

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette65: Typische welbekende reactie van je huisarts en bedrijfsarts en echt helemaal fout! Het zijn echt wel afkickverschijnselen! Ik ga even herhalen wat Klaas al zei: ga vandaag nog terug naar de 10 mg! Even tussendoor: Seroxat is een merknaam, paroxetine is de naam van de werkende stof in de seroxat dus we spreken hier meerstal over paroxetine want het maakt echt niet uit onder welke merknaaam je die krijgt. Je hebt gewoon veel te snel afgebouwd. Dus ga terug naar de 10 mg en blijf daar op staan tot je weer stabiel ben op die dosis (vertel gewoon regelmatig hoe je je voelt). Je mag rekenen dat het tussen de 3 en 6 weken duurt alvorens je terug stabiel bent. Als je terug stabiel bent kan je met de suspensie langzaam aan gaan afbouwen. Ik wil het nog eens herhalen want het is zo belangrijk: wat je nu voelt is het resultaat van het veel te snel naar beneden gaan met de paroxetine. Het goedje is zo gevaarlijk dat je niet anders kan dan er heel heel langzaam van af te kicken: je hersenen moeten de tijd krijgen om terug hun werk te doen: bij de ene gaat het wat sneller dan bij de andere maar geloof me: als je echt heel traag afbouwt met voldoende "rustruimte" om stabiel te worden tussen het afbouwen in, lukt het echt. Je gaat nu enkele dagen nog heel erg de angst- en paniekgevoelens en de spanning hebben en het is absoluut normaal dat je aan jezelf gaat twijfelen. Ik geef je op een blaadje dat je je beter gaat voelen als je enkele dagen weer terug op de 10 mg staat. En vanaf het moment dat je terug stabiel bent, gaan we je op dit forum verder begeleiden en je stapje per stapje telkens naar een lagere dosis leiden tot je zo ver bent dat je kan stoppen. IK weet het: het kost behoorlijk wat tijd maar op een andere manier stoppen lukt gewoon niet. Succes en houd ons even op de hoogte, wil je?

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg, super, je advies aan Lisette.
Hoe gaat het met jou? en je vader?

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: je zo boos voelen hoort ook bij het afbouwproces: ik herken het zo goed! Maar troost je: het is een stadium waar je door moet. Op een gegeven moment was het bij mij gewoon weg, bijna van de ene dag op de andere
@Zavira: je was/bent helemaal niet dom, alleen zoals de meeste van ons onwetend. We worden door het heel grote deel van de medische wereld ook onwetend gehouden zoals je nu ook weer merkt door het verhaal van Lisette65 wiens arts en bedrijfsarts haar uitlachten toen zij (heel verstandig) toch naar een kwartje wilde gaan.
@Lisett65: je geeft aan dat je zoveel zou kunnen slapen... ik zou zeggen: gewoon doen! Ga jezelf niet forceren en niet dwingen om dingen te doen die eigenlijk te zwaar voor je zijn. Afbouwen van paroxetine is op zich al topsport, daar kan je weinig anders bij gebruiken. Laat die schat van een man het nog eventjes van je overnemen, als je nu na enkele kwade dagen terug stabiel bent, zal hij merken dat het een stuk beter met je gaat en ook zelf wat rustiger worden. Nog wat anders: ik volg Klaas helemaal in zijn afkeer van welk voedingssuplement dan ook. Nog een goede raad: als je andere medicatie slikt, ga daar dan niet aan morrelen maar blijf deze medicatie gewoon verder slikken. Je kan nooit twee producten tegelijk afbouwen. Paroxetine afbouwen is zo moeilijk dat het heel belangrijk is dat je ja daar nu alleen op richt. Maar het is echt te doen!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb voor de verandering heel slecht geslapen: ik heb een nieuwe thuishulp gekregen en de vrouw is best lief maar ze is zelf uitgeblust en echt niet in staat om mij de nodige hulp te bieden. Ik heb de hele nacht lijstjes zitten maken van pro's en contra's voor het helemaal stoppen met de thuiszorg. Ik vrees echter dat dat niet mogelijk is en moet dan ook op zoek naar thuiszorg van een andere organisatie. Ik heb net met mijn vader gesproken: behalve dat zijn bloeddruk toch wel erg laag blijft, voelt hij zich best wel goed. Wat wel zo belangrijk is: hij heeft er zelf vertrouwen in en ik denk dat dat heel belangrijk is. Bedankt voor én je complimentje én het feit dat je naar mijn vader vraagt!

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg Wat een superlieve reactie van jou! Wat kun jij iemand goed een hart onder de riem steken, zeg! Heb nu echt weer ff het idee, dat het uiteindelijk goed zal komen! Dank je wel! En idd: geloof maar, dat als ik weer stabiel ben, ik echt SUPER rustig ga afbouwen! Dus jij denkt ook, dat ik dan gewoon kan overstappen naar de seroxat vloeibaar ipv de paroxetine sandoz?
Wat het slapen betreft: dat lukt me juist helemaal niet: ik slaap al 5 weken maar twee uurtjes per nacht, zelfs als ik alprazolam neem. Maar normaal kan ik juist altijd prima slapen, dus hopelijk komt dit ook snel weer goed.
Nogmaals heel hartelijk bedankt Annemieg en jij ook veel sterkte met alles!
Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Wat fijn om te horen dat je vader zich best goed voelt en het is iid belangrijk dat hij er vertrouwen in heeft, dapper van hem hoor.
Vervelend voor je dat je op zoek moet gaan naar een nieuwe thuishulp, je weet niet wat je krijgt en of het klikt, lijkt me ook belangrijk.
Ik heb zelf nooit thuishulp voor de huish. gehad maar kan me wel voorstellen dat het moet klikken. Dat je die persoon ook vertrouwt.
Erg jammer dat je zo slecht hebt geslapen, hopen dat het vannacht beter gaat. Je hebt dan ook wel een zorg, je vader, jijzelf en een andere thuishulp zoeken, daar kun je goed wakker van liggen.
Ik kan wel zeggen, loslaten maar weet ook dat dat niet altijd werkt.
Kan je alleen maar sterkte toewensen!

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@LIsette65: Ontzettend bedankt voor het mooie compliment, dat doet deugd! Ik ben zelf in een toestand die wat vergelijkbaar is met die van jou, opgevist op dit forum door Gabry en ik weet dus hoe belangrijk zo'n opvang is. Ik probeer "mijn schuld" aan Gabry af te betalen door nu zelf mensen in dergelijke situatie op te vangen en ik ben dan ook heel blij als mijn woorden blijken aan te slaan. Ja hoor, je mag rustig overstappen van de Sandoz Paroxetine naar de vloeibare seroxat! Het werkzame bestanddeel paroxetine is net hetzelfde. Ik heb het een tijdje geleden nog voor alle zekerheid met Klaas overlegd omdat ik Belgische ben en men hier geen vloeibaar product heeft. Wat betreft je slapeloosheid kan je de hand van Zavira schudden: zij zit in een vergelijkbare situatie maar heeft deze week nu toch eindelijk 2 nachten van 6 uur en van 8 uur slaap gekregen. Nog iets belangrijks: ik slik ook alprazolam en tot nu toe heb ik de indruk dat het helpt bij het afbouwen van de paroxetine. D.w.z.: ik heb aanvankelijk ook veel te snel afgebouwd. Toen Gabry mij opviste en na enkele dagen stabiel kreeg, bleek dat ik na deze terugval en aan het voorgeschreven tempo nu in een lekker afbouwritme zit (ik zit nu al 14 dagen op 4 mg). Zodra ik stabiel was, heb ik echt wel de nodige bijwerkingen gekregen maar dingen zoals de kopstoringen waar Geram zo mee worstelt en de elektrische schokjes die jij blijkbaar wel hebt, zijn mij bespaard gebleven. Nu ga ik niet zo ver om iedereen die afbouwt van paroxetine alprazolam aan te raden maar ik heb echt het idee dat het feit dat ik het al nam en ook dat ik, op aanraden van Gabry, niets aan de dosis veranderd heb ondanks het feit dat ik, in tegenstelling tot jou, niet anders deed dan slapen, geholpen heeft bij het afbouwen. Door het verhaal van Zavira weet ik dat het jammer genoeg echt wel een tijdje kan duren vooraleer je terug een goede nachtrust hebt. Blijkbaar valt iedereen in een bepaald uiterste: ik slaap al maanden 12 à 13 uur per nacht (het is deze week al enkele dagen veel beter gegaan) terwijl veel mensen net last hebben met slapen. Ik kan je alleen aanraden om het echt heel rustig aan te doen: kan je overdag wat liggen soezen op je bed of op de sofa, doe het dan ook. Rust is ontzettend belangrijk. Afbouwen is zwaar voor je lichaam, zowel psychisch al fysisch dus het helpt als je zoveel mogelijk rust neemt.
@Geram: bedankt voor de steun! Ja, een thuishulp komt echt wel in de heel intieme sfeer van je leven. Wat zo jammer is, is dat ik merk dat veel thuishulpen momenteel echt uitgeblust zijn. Er zijn hier in Antwerpen op vrij korte tijd heel veel ingrijpende dingen veranderd in het thuishulpsysteem en die veranderingen waren echt niet bedoeld om het de cliënten en de verzorgenden beter en makkelijker te maken maar puur en alleen om centen te besparen. Ik vind de situatie ook best naar voor de vrouw die men mij nu toegewezen heeft. Maar toen ik gisteren vroeg om eten te maken, ging ze op een heel vervelende onrechtstreekse manier aangeven dat ze daar geen zin in had: ze wist niet hoe gaar ik mijn groeten wou, ze kan niet werken met het elektrische fornuis (nou, ik ook niet, k heb 52 jaar niet anders dan een gasfornuis gekend), ze kookte niet meer voor zichzelf, zij kookt zonder zout enz. Nu is koken net één van de hoofdtaken van een gezinshulp, dus op deze manier schiet het bepaald niet op! Ik ga stilletjes uitproberen of het me lukt zonder hulp, eventueel met poetshulp voor de zwaardere karweien. Maar poetshulpen mogen echt niks anders doen en het is voor mij toch vrij belangrijk dat er altijd voldoende boodschappen in huis zijn en er zijn dagen dat ik die echt niet kan doen. Strijken is ook moeilijk vanwege het lange rechtstaan en koken omwille van dezelfde reden (nog eens versterkt omdat elektrisch koken veel langer duurt). Ik heb de stellige indruk dat vervelende dingen altijd samenkomen!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,
Och, je hebt echte thuishulp, excuus, ik dacht hulp in de huishouding dus geen boodsch en koken.
Wat vreselijk naar dat je dat niet kunt, tenminste zeer moeizaam.
Dan mag ik niet klagen.
Ik hoop dat je eruit komt met wat je wilt en dat het ook gaat lukken, met of zonder hulp.
Heel veel sterkte hiermee.
Fijn ook om te lezen dat het goed met je gaat mbt 4 mg. Super fijn.
Ik mag vandaag ook niet klagen:-)

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: je moet je toch niet verontschuldigen voor iets dat je niet kan weten! Ik ben invalide door de Ziekte van Crohn (chronische onsteking van de darmen) en ik heb twee ingrijpende operaties achter de rug. Daardoor zijn er dagen dat ik veel diarree heb en de ontstekingen zijn nu in een rustfase maar het littekenweefsel blijft soms flink pijn uitlokken: ik ben in de loop der tijd (mede door de paroxetine) flink wat kilo's aangekomen maar zo'n litteken groeit niet mee en dat gaat dan met z'n momenten flink trekken. Er zijn dagen dat ik niet anders kan dan van de pijn in bed kruipen en wachten tot het over is. Maar een mens moet eten en drinken (mijn huisdieren ook) dus ik had één keer per week een vaste thuishulp die ervoor zorgde dat ik minstens voor 2 dagen maar soms ook meer, vers klaargemaakt eten had. Ik ben echter eind mei verhuisd naar deze zalige maar piepkleine flat en daardoor val ik nu in een andere postcode-zone en mag mijn vaste hulp niet meer komen (zij wou graag blijven en ik wou haar graag houden want ze zorgt al zeker 10 jaar voor mijn welzijn). Die opgelegde postcode-zones veranderen constant maar toch weigert men de door mijn huisarts opgestelde aanvraag voor een uitzonderingssituatie en van de ene op de andere dag kreeg ik een andere thuisverzorgende toegewezen, die totaal uitgeblust blijkt te zijn. Ik ben heel blij te lezen dat je vandaag een goede dag hebt: jij hebt ook even tijd nodig gehad om wat stabiel te raken maar misschien is de kentering ten goede nu ingezet. Ik hoop van ganser harte dat dit een teken is dat je gestabiliseerd bent. Dan kan je, heel heel langzaam aan beginnen denken aan verder afbouwen. Maar neem de tijd die nodig is!

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg Wat balen voor je, dat het met de thuishulp niet echt werkt! Zijn er in Belgie geen protocollen voor de werkzaamheden die een thuishulp moet doen? Of is het anders mogelijk om met de organisatie zelf te overleggen over de werkzaamheden? Want zo schiet je er nog niets mee op! Terwijl je, als ik het zo lees, de hulp wel echt nodig hebt! Lastig voor je hoor! Maar denk er vooral goed over na, wat JIJ nodig hebt, daar gaat het om!

Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs,

Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette, er zijn best wel protocollen die voor ieder thuishulpcentrum gelden. Maar het is net de organisatie hier in Antwerpen, die het de verzorgenden zo vreselijk moeilijk maakt de laatste jaren door hen als pionnen in een schema te gebruiken dat louter gebaseerd is op kostenefficiëntie. Waar de vrouwen (want het zijn voor 99,5% vrouwen die dit werk doen) vroeger steun konden vinden bij een maatschappelijk werker die er echt voor hen was, moeten ze nu dubbel zo hard werken en krijgen ze nergens enige steun. Integendeel: ze moeten er vaak taken bijnemen die niet tot hun werkpakket behoren zoals het in orde brengen van de administratie van cliënten. Hun werkschema wordt zwaarder en zwaarder: mijn vaste hulp had dagen dat ze 5 mensen moest verderhelpen. Daar staat ze dan in voor de persoonlijke verzorging, de boodschappen, eten maken, de was en strijk en het poetsen. Ze weten vaak niet op dag 1 wat hun op dag 2 te wachten staat. Ik heb 23 jaar op mijn oude adres gewoond en heb dus alle verzorgenden gehad die in die sector werken (als invalster als mijn hulp ziek of met vakantie of gewoon overbevraagd was). Stuk voor stuk zijn het mensen die met de beste bedoelingen aan deze baan begonnen zijn. Maar ik zag ze ook één voor één psychologisch afhaken en uitgeblust raken door het feit dat er van bovenaf alleen maar veel extra werk kwam en komt en er nergens nog iemand is die het voor hen opneemt. Constant veranderen formulieren die ze moeten invullen en regeltjes die ze moeten naleven. En je kan met de beste wil van de wereld niet 5 mensen fatsoenlijk verderhelpen op één dag en dat ging aan iedereen knagen: ze wilden best wel maar ze kregen nooit voldoende tijd om hun werk te doen. En als ze op vergaderingen eens durfden aan te geven dat ze dit tempo niet meer aankonden/aankunnen krijgen ze nog een sneer erbij. Ik had het ongelooflijke geluk dat mijn vaste hulp een ijzersterke vrouw was die weliswaar heel teleurgesteld is in haar werkgever maar ondanks alles nog ging voor haar cliënten. Ik heb een behoorlijk aantal veel jongere meiden zien uitgeblust raken op vrij korte tijd. Ik ben dan ook niet verwonderd dat de vrouw die mij nu toegewezen is en die 54 jaar is, het helemaal gehad heeft; ik kan het haar zelfs totaal niet kwalijk nemen. Alleen betekent dat wel dat ik uit dit thuiszorgcentrum absoluut weg moet. Alvorens over te stappen naar een ander centrum wil ik voor mezelf op een rijtje hebben wat ik zelf gedaan kan krijgen en waarbij ik echt absoluut hulp bij nodig heb. Want ik ben niet zo naief om te denken dat het elders heel veel beter is. We leven nu eenmaal in tijden van bezuinigingen en die zijn er overal in de welzijnssector. Alleen zijn ze op de ene plaats wel duidelijk meer uitgesproken dan bij een ander centrum. Het wordt dus ook zoeken en rondvragen: wie heeft goede en minder goede ervaringen met welk centrum? Ik hang nu af van de stedelijke welzijnssector maar ook de ziekenfondsen en privé-organisaties bieden thuishulp aan (vaak wel aan duurder tarieven maar als ik tot de conclusie kom dat ik bepaalde hulp echt nodig heb zal ik er ook voor moeten betalen). Het is weer zo'n energie- en tijdrovend iets om hiernaar op zoek te gaan! En energie én tijd is nu iets dat ik, ook door het afbouwen en het vele slapen, niet echt op overschot heb!

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: Sjonge, da's idd heel moeilijk! Ik kan me voorstellen, dat deze thuishulpen dat vele werk ook niet meer aan kunnen en door alles gedemotiveerd raken! Alles draait ook om geld he! Verstandig dat je je nu eerst gaat bezinnen wat je precies aan hulp nodig hebt en daarna waar je dat het beste zou kunnen krijgen. Maar idd: dat kost weer een hoop energie en jij bent degene die het zal moeten aanpakken, zucht!
Nou meid, ik wens je heel veel sterkte! Je komt bij mij over als een krachtige persoonlijkheid dus het gaat je zeker lukken om hier een goede weg in te vinden!
Liefs,

Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette65: hartelijk dank voor je compliment! Er moet inderdaad wat tijd overheen gaan om een goede beslissing te kunnen nemen. Hoe voel je je ondertussen?

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: Nou, eerlijk gezegd...ik durf het bijna niet hardop te zeggen, maar sinds vanmiddag voel ik me ietsje beter! maar ik vind het echt doodeng...ben zo bang, dat het maar een tijdelijke opleving is! Maar wie weet!!!

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette65: mooi zo! Ik begrijp zo goed waarom je zo vreselijk bang bent. Het is ook echt doodeng: de ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn niet uit te leggen aan iemand die het niet meegemaakt heeft en de angst voor een terugval heb ik ook nog steeds. Ik ga je nu ook niks wijsmaken: het kan best dat morgen of overmorgen nog een zeer zware dag(en) wordt(en). Maar dat is totaal onvoorspelbaar. Wat nu belangrijk is, is dat je goed reageert op terug aan de dosis van 10 mg te herbeginnen. Nu moet je lichaam even de kans krijgen om te "voelen" dat het terug paroxetine krijgt. Net als bij het allereerste opstarten van het medicijn reageert elk lichaam daar anders op. Maar jouw lijf schreeuwde nu naar paroxetine en het is de bedoeling dat dat niet meer gebeurt. Dat moet je heel goed onthouden: je gaat nu aan je lichaam vertellen dat het zijn 10 mg paroxetine krijgt en dat ga je even volhouden, tot je lichaam hier weer tevreden mee is. En pas dan ga je zo langzaam naar beneden dat je lijf niet meer zo ontzettend gaat schrikken. Niet dat je niet meer gaat reageren bij het afbouwen, maar de bedoeling is dat het zo traag gaat dat je hersenen niet meer zo ontzettend van slag gaan raken als hiervoor gebeurd is. Daarom dat het zo ontzettend belangrijk is dat je nu eerst stabiel raakt op de laatste dosis waarop je stabiel was nl de 10 mg. Geef je lichaam nu even de tijd om zich terug in te stellen op deze dosis. Het is ontzettend goed dat je snel genoeg op het forum terechtgekomen bent om je terug op de 10 mg te krijgen en dat je ook zelf beslist hebt om dat advies op te volgen. Anders zou er gebeurd zijn wat er met Klaas gebeurd is: dan ga je afkicken met een cold turkey en dat is bepaald geen lachtertje (nu is afbouwen sowieso geen lachertje, je gaat nog flink wat traantjes laten maar af en toe zullen het nu ook traantjes van vreugde of van ontroering zijn). Je hebt zelf beslist om deze raad op te volgen dus jij hebt deze belangrijke eerste stap zelf gezet. Je had ook kunnen kiezen om je arts of arbeidsarts verder te volgen. Hoe je morgen of overmorgen ook gaat reageren: houdt goed voor ogen dat de belangrijkste stap gezet is en probeer daar wat kracht uit te halen als het even erg moeilijk wordt. Zeg voor mijn part luidop tegen te lijf dat het nu krijgt wat het wil en houdt telkens in je achterhoofd dat de eerste, de moeilijkste stap voorbij is. Ik wens je uit heel mijn hart een rustige nacht toe. Ik ga je niet zeggen dat je goed zal slapen want dat weet ik niet. Maar je kan "rustig" de nacht in met het gevoel dat je bezig bent met wat goed voor je is.

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: je bent een schat! Ik voel me idd zo'n speelbal van al die vreselijke gewaarwordingen in m'n lichaam! Maar bedankt voor je goede uitleg! Ik ben echt heel blij met je support!
Ik vind het heel spannend om straks naar bed te gaan, maar probeer me idd maar erop te focussen, dat ik op de goede weg ben!
Nogmaals heel hartelijk bedankt! En ik hoop dat jij je zorgen vannacht ook op je nachtkastje kunt leggen en lekker kunt slapen! Welterusten voor straks!

Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Wat ontzettend naar dat je die nare ziekte hebt.
Je hebt iid hulp nodig en wens ook dat het je gaat lukken op welke manier jij het graag wilt en wat goed voor je is.
Ook daar zul je voor moeten knokken, het is iid tegenwoordig niet eenvoudig, alles draait om geld. Walgelijk gewoon.
Heb je wel iemand om je heen die bij je komt? Het zei een vriendin of familie?
Het lijkt me ook zo eenzaam voor je en dat is zooo naar.
Veel sterkte ermee hoor!
Ik denk dat ik nu redelijk stabiel ben, de kopst. zijn beduidend minder geworden. Spanning is er nog zeker wel en erg nerveus, als het te erg word neem ik eerst een kwart Lora.
Slapen wisselt nog wel maar gaat al wel beter gelukkig. Dank voor je steun.

@Lisette,
Fijn om te lezen dat je je gister een beetje beter voelde!
Hou dat vast in je gedachten als het weer wat minder wordt.
Annemieg heeft helemaal gelijk, zij kan het goed verwoorden allemaal, erg fijn he.
Hoop dat je vannacht beter hebt geslapen. 
Ik ben aardig stabiel nu en slaap een paar uur meer, dus houd de moed erin en vertrouw erop wat er op dit forum allemaal aan je gegeven wordt.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram Fijn dat jij al wat beter slaapt! Ik heb vannacht weer heel slecht geslapen. En voel me vanmorgen ook weer veel minder dan gisteren. Weer veel meer spanning in m'n lijf. En daar kon ik helemaal niet tegen! Ik zag het vanmorgen echt niet meer zitten. Heb mezelf enorm aan moeten pakken om uit bed te gaan. En mezelf toegesproken, dat het logisch is, dat het voorlopig nog wat fluctueert. Maar het lukt me moeilijk om de moed erin te houden, helaas!

----------


## Geram

He bah Listte, wat naar. Maar zooooo herkenbaar, ik ben door hetzelfde heengegaan en anderen ook, hou je daaraan vast!!
Wel jammer dat de rustgevers niet werken bij je, de Lorazepam werkt bij mij gelukkig wel, de spanning verminderd daardoor, dat geeft wat meer vertrouwen.
Heb je ontspanningsoefeningen? Dat helpt vaak ook.
Als je deze niet weet, geef dat dan even aan, ik weet hoe je dat kan doen.
En nogmaals, probeer je gedachten te dwingen om positiever te gaan denken, ook dit kun je jezelf aanleren. Voor mijn part, schrijf je positieve dingen op en lees ze dan HARDOP voor!! Heeft mij vaak geholpen.
Of probeer te ontspannen met muziek op je hoofd of tv kijken. Als je een tuin hebt, ga gewoon heel lullig vegen ofzo en tegerlijkertijd jezelf moed inpraten. bv. IK bent sterker, het GAAT lukken, DIT gaat Over, het komt Goed, IK ben de baas!!! etc
Met bezig zijn, hoe moeilijk ook, verzet je meestal de gedachten die nu erg angstig en negatief zijn. Of zet dansmuziek op en ga dansen, kan jou het schelen, bewegen is goed voor de spanning.
Volhouden Lisette, alsjeblieft, er komt een eind aan, je bent nog maar net op 10 mg, na 14 dagen wordt het echt rustiger!! Heb vertrouwen!!

Veel sterkte en lfs

----------


## Lisette65

Thnx Geram, Ik heb idd vanmorgen al een was gestreken en ga zo maar 's het hele huis stofzuigen! Ben blij, dat je zegt, dat het erg herkenbaar is! Gisteren toen ik me wat beter voelde, kreeg ik meteen al weer allerlei plannen en had toch een beetje de verwachting, dat het nu elke dag beter zou gaan. Dus vanmorgen was de desillusie erg groot! Maar ik ga proberen om je wijze raad ter harte te nemen: postief blijven denken! 
Jij ook sterkte vandaag! Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Geram

Oke Lisette, Hoop zo dat het een beetje lukt en als je iets gedaan hebt, geef je jezelf een complimentje, heb je het toch maar gedaan!!

lfs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ja ik ben ondertussen al dertig jaar ziek en heb het denk ik wel een plaatsje kunnen geven. Maar de afhankelijkheid van anderen blijft ontzettend moeilijk. Ik heb wel enkele goede vriendinnen maar ze wonen jammer genoeg niet bij de deur: één van mijn beste vriendinnen woont in Zwolle en daar ga je niet zo maar eventjes naartoe (zeker ik niet met mijn ziekte). Ik heb wel een vriendin met wie ik de grote boodschappen enzo kan doen maar zij heeft het zelf momenteel heel moeilijk. Komt daar nog bij dat ze niet echt achter het afbouwen van de paroxetine staat. Ik heb net nog maar eens een sneer hierover in ontvangst moeten nemen en zulke dingen hakken er behoorlijk in en zijn niet goed voor een vriendschap. Ik heb wel de knoop doorgehakt ivm de thuishulp: ik stop er helemaal mee en stap over naar poetshulp van een andere organisatie. Dat betekent dat ik mijn leven heel anders zal moeten inrichten, genoegen zal moeten nemen met een huis dat minder netjes is, nog meer klaargemaakte dingen zal moeten eten enz. Maar dan weet ik waar ik aantoe ben: de boel wordt schoongemaakt (dat kan ik echt niet), strijken zal ik moeten opdelen in vele kleine stukjes, ik zal iets langer moeten slapen onder dezelfde lakens, ik zal mijn lichaam toch meer moeten forceren om bepaalde dingen voor mekaar te krijgen...Maar ik durf het niet aan om nog eens tevergeefs te rekenen op thuishulp die ik dan uiteindelijk zelf moet oppeppen ipv dat ze mij oppept, die ontzettend veel geld kost en die mij alleen maar vreselijk teleurgesteld achterlaat. Ik kan de extra teleurstelling echt niet meer aan.
@Lisette65: ja, het is zo zo vreselijk moeilijk die eerste dagen na het herstarten. En dat je ondanks alles gehoopt had dat het ergste nu gepasseerd was om te moeten constateren dat het vandaag weer een pak minder goed gaat dan gisteren. Het is ook niet zo makkelijk om er steeds de moed in te houden, meer zelfs: het is bijna onvermijdelijk dat je af en toe de moed verliest. Ik kan je alleen maar troost bieden door te herhalen dat je, al heb je dat gevoel nu even niet, echt wel terug op de goede weg zit en dat het echt gaat beteren. Het is alleen zo dat paroxetine een zeer heftig goedje is dat het een mens niet makkelijk maakt om er vanaf te raken. Het duurt even voor je lijf doorheeft dat je terug op een comfortabele dosis zit. Daar zit nu precies het venijn van het spul. Het heeft een trage reactietijd waardoor jij nu flink afziet terwijl je wel op de goede dosis zit. Net daarom bouwen mensen in eerste instantie veel te snel af: je lichaam gaat pas protesteren als er al een veel te grote tijd gepasseerd is. Ik hoop dat je ergens de kracht haalt om deze moeilijke dag toch weer door te komen. Heb je zin om je op je huishouden te storten, doe het dan. Heb je zin om te lummelen, doe dat dan. Laat je even zo weinig mogelijk opleggen door iets anders dan door je eigen lijf. En ik treed Geram helemaal bij als ze je zegt dat het in orde komt. Heus, hoe ongeloofwaardig het klinkt: het betert echt en het duurt geen eeuwigheid al zal je het misschien wel zo aanvoelen.

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: Dank je wel Annemieg, ik vind het knap, dat je nog de energie op kunt brengen om mij op te beuren! Jij hebt ook weer een aantal moeilijke dagen achter de rug! Echt goed, dat je een beslissing hebt kunnen nemen ten aanzien van je thuishulp! Hoop echt voor je, dat dat rust gaat brengen, ondanks het feit, dat het je ook weer meer gaat belasten!
Ik heb echt een heel slechte dag: enorme spanning in m'n lijf en de paniek jaagt er ook weer steeds doorheen. Zo moeilijk om dan positief te blijven en niet de gedachte te krijgen: dit gaat nooit meer over!
Groetjes, Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Liesett65: nou dan hebben we samen vandaag een slechte dag! Want ook bij mij loopt het vandaag helemaal stroef: ik voel me terug heel koortsig, ben deze namiddag in mijn bed gekropen maar dat heeft geen zoden aan de dijk gezet, ik ben supergespannen enz.Alleen ben ik wel zo ver dat bij mij de paniek ondertussen wegblijft wat een enorm belangrijke vooruitgang is. Angst om terug te vallen blijft er wél! Op zo'n moment kan ik even niet positief denken. Dan verval ik ook in het "dit gaat nooit meer over" terwijl je zou zeggen dat ik uit ervaring best beter zou moeten weten. Ik heb zoiets van: "deze dag even overleven" en kijk met opzet niet vooruit: dat helpt momenteel toch niks. Eigenlijk zit ik deze dag gewoon uit en ergens in mij blijft toch de hoop dat het morgen weer beter gaat. Dit zijn de rotdagen. En vaak hebben ze geen echte oorzaak: ze komen gewoon en je hebt dat pakje maar aan te nemen! Ik heb dus ook niks opgezocht voor het oplossen van mijn probleem met de thuiszorg; daar heb ik vandaag gewoon de puf niet voor, dat moet maar wachten. Ik kan alleen, samen met jou, hopen dat het morgen beter gaat
@Zavira, hoe is het met jou? Ik mis je op het forum! Heb jij misschien ook een rotdag of erger nog enkele flinke rotdagen? Kom op meid, deel het met ons, wij zijn allemaal ervaringsdeskundigen!

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: Ik dacht al: wat is het stil aan die kant! maar echt balen zeg, dat jij ook zo'n rotdag hebt! Ik had vanavond een paniekaanval die wel meer dan een uur doorging, dus ik dacht: dit is echt het einde! Verschrikkelijk gewoon! Maar goed, ik leef nog, hopelijk gebeurt dit niet vaker en gaat m'n lichaam nu gauw goed op de paroxetine reageren!
Lieve Annemieg, heel veel sterkte! Hoop dat jij een goede nacht kunt maken! Liefs, Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Liesette65: verdomd, die paniekaanvallen die ken ik nog zo goed! Zo is het bij mij ook begonnen toen het misliep tijdens het afbouwen (ook ik ging veel te snel)! Ontzettend akelig zijn die en je wil er uit weg maar kan er niet uit weg. Ik dacht echt dat ik gek werd. Ik wist toen nog helemaal niks over het afbouwen van de paroxetine, legde ook niet de link ermee. Uiteindelijk vond ik de moed om een vriendin te bellen en het was zij die vroeg of de paniek niet samenhing met het afbouwen. Toen ik wat gekalmeerd was ben ik gaan googelen en op dit forum terechtgekomen maar het heeft nog enkele dagen geduurd voor ik de moed vond om mij aan te melden (Leontien heeft mij het nodige duwtje gegeven). Pas toen ik hier opgevangen werd met woorden van herkenning is de paniek weggesijpeld: ik kreeg nog wel paniekaanvallen maar door telkens tegen mezelf te zeggen: "de oorzaak ligt niet bij mezelf, het ligt bij de paroxetine en het gaat over" (een zinnetje dat Gabry mij aanleerde) heb ik geleerd om de aanvallen tegen te gaan en op den duur bleven ze gewoon weg. Maar ja, ze zijn echt verschrikkelijk en je bent de wanhoop nabij op zo'n moment. Ik kan alleen maar adviseren dat zinnetje van Gabry bij jezelf te herhalen: "de oorzaak van mijn paniek ligt niet in mezelf, de oorzaak ligt bij de paroxetine. En het gaat over". Mij heeft het geholpen en ik hoop uit de grond van mijn hart dat het jou ook kan helpen. Ik wens jou ook een heel goede nacht en ik hoop dat jouw lichaam morgen eindelijk gaat begrijpen dat het terug zijn dosis paroxetine krijgt. Jij zit nu echt in de moeilijkste periode en wij kunnen jou alleen maar helpen met onze woorden. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat deze woorden je ergens bereiken! Liefs, Annemie

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg Ik had de laatste weken wel vaak een paniekgevoel, maar nu ik de paroxetine weer aan het opbouwen ben, krijg ik dus van die vreselijke aanvallen. Zou de dosis van 10 mg dan toch al te zwaar zijn? Ik zat van half mei tot juli op 5 mg en daarna ben ik gestopt. Maar wat is dat een helse verschrikking zeg! Hoop dit echt niet weer zo erg mee te hoeven maken.
Trusten Annemie, xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Lisette
Naar mijn mening, nu je schrijft hoe lang je al op 5 mg zat, is 10 mg te hoog. Beter had geweest als je weer naar die 5 mg was gegaan.
Ik ken die paniekaanvallen als je te hoog zit.
Heb nl zelf jaren angststoornissen gehad met paniekaanvallen.
En omdat je terug bent gegaan naar 10 mg worden de paniekaanvallen eerst weer veel erger.
Je krijgt dan ook angst voor de angst en zit dan weer in de vizuele cirkel.
Als ik jou was ging ik terug naar 5 mg!
Maar ja, daar verschillen de meningen over hier misschien, ik kan dan alleen over mijn ervaringen vertellen en dat zijn veel ervaringen.
Naar mijn mening krijg je nu toch echt teveel van die troep na best lange tijd zonder gezeten te hebben. Je bent waarsch. net zo overgevoelig als ikzelf mbt medicatie na jarenlang slikken geworden.


lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Dank je wel voor de tip! Maar ja, ik zit nu al bijna een week op 10 mg, zou ik dan wel weer terug kunnen naar 5 mg? Als het me lukt, moet ik morgen toch maar even naar de huisarts. Want als dit zo doorgaat, dan trek ik het echt niet!
Welterusten straks! xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

En Lisette, als je een paniekaanval hebt en je gaat hyperventileren, ga dan op de bank liggen, handen op je buik, dwing jezelf om met je buik te ademen: 3 tellen inademen door je neus, uitblazen met je mond getuit zodat je zoveel mogelijk lucht naar buiten blaast, als dat moeilijk is 7 tellen uitblazen en weer van voren afaan beginnen.
Om je spieren te ontspannen: ga ook liggen, span je hoofd aan zo hard als je kan, hou even vast en weer direct los, zo ook met je armen, handen, borst, rug, billen en benen, net zolang herhalen tot je meer ontspannen bent.

Sterkte

----------


## Geram

Lisette, ja je kunt nog naar 5 mg gaan, je krijgt nu echt teveel, het zal 2 dagen weer even wennen zijn, maar misschien reageert je lijf wel direct. Ik hoop het voor je.
Kijk uit dat de arts niet zegt dat je moet gaan meerderen!!

Veel wijsheid toegewenst.

Hoop dat je die ontspanningsoefeningen even doet voor je gaat slapen!

wens je een fijne nacht toe, ik gun het je zo

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Thnx Geram, je bent lief!

----------


## Geram

Wil je helpen en wil zo graag dat je verlost wordt vn die ellendige paniekaanvallen en angsten. Ik ken ze allemaal tot aan het heftigste toe, zelfs zo erg dat ik opgenomen moest worden voor zelfbehoud. Dat is inmiddels bijna 6 jaar geleden. Ik weet dus heel goed waarover ik spreek.
En dat wens ik mn ergste vijand nog niet toe!

Houd de moed erin meis, ik en anderen zijn er voor je hier, desnoods als je denkt dat je het niet meer aankan mag je me bellen. Als je dat wilt zeg het dan, dan krijg je mn nummer via een privebericht.


nogmaal sterkte

----------


## Geram

nog even Lisette, wat mij toen ook erg geholpen heeft, klinkt heel idioot, maar ik heb het wel gedaan en het werkte.
Ik nam een stuk hout, wat je makkelijk in de hand kunt houden en ging op zolder op een dik oud kussen slaan, en alleen maar zeggen, IK BEN DE BAAS,sodemieter op angst en meppen, mep die angst eruit, sla hem voor zn kop, want jij bent veel en veel sterker. Dat moet je dan ook hardop zeggen, IK ben de BAAS, ik ben STERKER.....doen

----------


## Geram

en dan net zolang tot de angst minder word en dan heb jij gewonnen. Dat geeft een goed gevoel!! Dan heb je het zelf even overwonnen...want dat kun je, dat weet ik zeker!

----------


## Geram

Maak je maar kwaad op die angst

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram Dank je wel lieve Geram. Het is idd een helse ervaring die je niemand toewenst! Wat een erge ervaringen heb jij ook achter de rug zeg! En...ben je inmiddels verlost van de paniek? Bedankt voor het aanbod om je te bellen. Als ik het echt niet meer zie zitten, zal ik je nummer vragen!
Ben heel blij met je meeleven!
Ik zie enorm op tegen de nacht, maar morgen ga ik naar de huisarts of maak een belafspraak!
Trusten Geram!

----------


## Geram

Nu stop ik anders wordt het teveel voor je.
Het werktte voor mij maar weet dat het ook voor anderen werkt.

Dag meis x

----------


## Geram

ik heb iid geen heftige paniek meer, ik weet wat ik moet doen.

----------


## annemieg

@Hoi Lisette65: ik had net een tekst getypt maar blijkbaar ben ik vergeten hem te verzenden! Ik heb een zeer belangrijke vraag voor je: was je stabiel in de periode dat je op de 5 mg stond? Ik heb tot daarnet niet begrepen dat je toch vrij lang op deze dosis gestaan hebt! Want het is heel erg belangrijk dat je bij het terug starten vertrekt vanuit de laatste dosis waarop je stabiel stond (wat niet persé gelijk is aan de laatste dosis waar je op stond). Het is ook zo dat je nu toch al een kleine week terug op 10 mg staat en ik weet niet of het dan verstandig is om weer ineens te gaan verminderen naar 5 mg. Ik heb de raad gevraagd van Klaas en van Gabry: zij zijn twee oudgedienden die denk ik alles al meegemaakt hebben. Instinctief zou ik zeggen dat je ALS je op de 5 mg stabiel stond mag teruggaan naar die 5 mg maar met kleine stapjes: morgen 9 mg, overmorgen 8 mg, de dag erna 7 mg enz. Maar ik weet niet of dit een goed advies is. Ik hoop dat ik Klaas en/of Gabry nog op tijd voor je kan bereiken, ik weet ook niet of je 's ochtends al direct naar het forum komt. Als je morgen raad van Klaas en/of Gabry vindt, volg die dan op: zij kennen echt alles van afbouwen. Als ik ze niet tijdig te pakken gekregen heb, zou ik zelf morgen naar 9 mg gaan en afwachten wat Klaas en /of Gabry uiteindelijk voor raad geven. Ik heb hierin geen ervaring, ik wil alleen té grote schokken omhoog of omlaag absoluut vermijden. Hopelijk zijn "de oude rotten" er op tijd bij met hun advies! Sterkte!

----------


## gabry

@ Lisette,
Als je nu 10 mg slikt, maar je bent niet stabiel, blijf je op 10. Je komt van 5 en bent naar 10 gegaan? Dan zijn het opbouwverschijnselen.
Als je daar heel veel last van hebt moet je wachten met afbouwen tot je je stabiel voelt. Hoelang dat gaat duren is moeilijk te zeggen maar ik verwacht dat de ergste klachten over een week (dus twee weken 10mg.) zullen afnemen. 
Ga dan MINIMAAL elke 2 weken 1 mg naar beneden en in geen enkel geval dagelijks met 1 mg verminderen, je klachten zullen onherroepelijk terugkomen.
Je uitgangsdosis is nu geen 5mg. meer maar 10mg.
Eerst stabiliseren de rest komt later.

Sterkte, Gabry

----------


## Lisette65

@Gabry, Bedankt voor je reactie, maar het is anders: Ik ben in juli van 5 mg naar 0 mg gegaan. Dat ging supergoed! Maar 5 weken later kwam ik in verschrikkelijke afkickverschijnselen terecht. Ik wilde eerst proberen met wat natuurlijke rustgevers er uit te komen. Uiteindelijk ben ik 6 dagen geleden weer begonnen met paroxetine, op advies van de huisarts met 10 mg. Maar gisteren had ik de hele dag een verergerd paniekgevoel en uiteindelijk een enorme paniekaanval die wel meer dan een uur duurde. Geram dacht, dat ik dan toch te hoog was begonnen, omdat ik de laatste 7 weken, dat ik parox slikte op 5 mg zat.
Wat denk jij?
Groetjes, Lisette

----------


## zavira

Pfff meiden wat is het toch erg om al jullie verhalen te lezen van de afgelopen dagen, wat moeten we toch knokken om van die troep af te komen en om gewoon een zo normaal mogelijk leven te leiden met alle beperkingen!

Annemieg, ik benijd je niet met de thuishulp! Ik heb een hele goede, ze is nu met vakantie en ik heb afgelopen maandag eentje gehad die mijn halve huis zowat sloopte naar mijn gevoel (kleng beng en alles heel ruw en onverschillig) en weinig heeft schoongemaakt kom ik nu wel achter  :Frown:  Heb me bewust ervoor afgesloten maandag en daarna wel eens gekeken wat ze nu eigenlijk gedaan had. Nou bar weinig dus  :Mad:  Ze is Afrikaanse dus er was ook een communicatieprobleem, ze was nog het meeste met de hondjes aan het spelen. Heb nu ook besloten dat ik maandag wel bel naar de organisatie dat ik ziek ben en de week daarop komt Lineke gelukkig weer. Ga ook de confrontatie niet aan dat ik helemaal niet tevreden ben met degene die ze gestuurd hadden, heb ik allemaal geen zin in en puf voor. 
Dus ik kan me er alles bij voorstellen hoe jij je voelt...

Het afbouwen is en blijft een hel, vooral als er nog van alles meespeelt in je leven zoals ik nu heel veel last heb van exemans. Het blijft maar doorgaan en dat maakt het zoveel moeilijker.
Ons huis staat nu al meer dan 2 jaar te koop, hij heeft alles tegengewerkt wat de verkoop betreft, niet mee willen doen aan open dagen, geen bord in de tuin enz. Een constante strijd waar de makelaar tussen zit en dan bij degene komt die wel wil communiceren en dat ben ik dus. 
Nu vannacht viel ineens het kwartje, hij wilde het huis nooit verkopen! Het was de bedoeling dat hij er met die slet ging wonen, al die tijd al! Hij heeft me al die tijd ook daarover voorgelogen en dat is weer een klap in mijn gezicht erbij. Eind deze maand is er weer een open dag, heb ik de hele week al contact over met de makelaar en probeer toch nog met mijn stomme kop om ex te overtuigen om mee te doen. Hij is bezig om een deel van de hypotheek af te betalen en dan het huis op zijn naam te krijgen. Hij is al bijna 66 dus de bank is niet blij met hem en hij moet een fors bedrag aflossen wat hij zomaar heeft liggen. En ik heb moeten rechten om een bedrag los te krijgen waar ik net niet de eindjes van aan elkaar kan knopen. 
Hij doet dus niet mee met de open dag en de makelaar heeft toestemming van ons beiden nodig. Makelaar pissig, ik pissig en hij gaat zijn #$%^&& gang met die tuthola.
Beetje verward verhaal geloof ik maar het is ook een puinhoop.

Nu hoop ik maar dat hij het snel op zijn naam heeft, geld kan ik naar fluiten omdat het huis minder waard is dan de hypotheek die erop rust maar dan heb ik tenminste RUST. Wat moet ik anders, mijn advocate ziet wettelijk ook geen mogelijkheden voor me.

En dan denk ik, zal ik het afbouwen maar stoppen maar als ik weer terug blijf zitten op de 10 dat wil ik ook niet! Ik ga ervoor en heel op mijn gemakje moet het lukken. 
Af en toe voel ik nu de schokjes weer komen na 4 dagen op 7 1/2 maar dat is ook na een nacht bijna niet slapen en piekeren. De afgelopen dagen heb ik mijn rust goed kunnen nemen, daar moet ik dus voor waken! 

Als ik rustig leef en geniet van de wandelingen met mijn honden dan heb ik volgens mij een kans dat ik er nu mee kan stoppen heel op mijn gemakje. 

Sorry meiden, geen gezellig verhaal maar het is niet anders. Ga nu me aankleden en met de honden erop uit. Straks voor gesprek en daarna lymfedrainage voor mijn armen, boodschappen en daarna duik ik mijn bed weer in denk ik zomaar hihi. 

We strijden door met zijn allen, we zijn vrouwen dus het moet lukken  :Smile:  
Klaas, niks persoonlijks hoor  :Wink:  maar op het moment zijn we met 3 vrouwen de strijd aan het voeren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Geram

Hoi Lisete,
Je krijgt nu verschillende adviezen en daar kun je al van in paniek raken, mijn ervaringen.
Ik kan je nu alleen zeggen hoe het bij mij werke, ik ben overgevoelig geraakt na 15 jaar bijna alle ad geprobeerd en uiteindelijk toch weer de paroxetine.
Toen ik terug moest van de psych naar nul naar tien mg, ging dat echt niet goed, net zoals nu bij jou. Hij snapte er niets van!! Ben teruggegaan naar 5 mg en het ging beter. toen op zijn advies om de 3 weken per ml suspsensie afgebouwd naar nul. Ik werd ziek etc maar het was nog draagbaar, na 4 weken begon de echte hel. 
Ik had al veel gelezen op internet over het proces van afbouwen, hoe je dat het beste kon doen.
Toen ben ik toch weer naar 4 mg gegaan en op deze site gekomen. Dat was een opluchting, te horen dat ook anderen echt zulke verschijnselen hadden.
Ik had in mn dagboek opgezocht bij hoeveel ml/mg ik me het beste voelde toen en dat was bij mij 4 mg/2ml. Daar ben ik toen, nu denk ik bijna 3 weken geleden, mee herstart.
Een paar dagen later werden mn kopstoringen beduidend minder, ik hoefde niet meer te spugen en was niet meer misselijk. Nog wel erg nerveus, maar dat is denk ik voornamelijk de angst voor...
Ik slaap beter en kan weer dingen doen.

Sterkte met wat je gaat doen!
lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

Ben vanmorgen naar de huisarts geweest, was een vervangster. Wel een heel prettig iemand die ook echt luisterde naar m'n verhaal. Zij vond het zelf niet een goed idee om weer terug te gaan naar 5 mg. Volgens haar zou het dan enorm lang duren voordat ik stabiliseer. Maar als ik het perse wilde, mocht ik het wel doen. Verergeing van de klachten bij het (her)starten van de paroxetine horen er helaas bij, erkende ze. Verder vond ze de alprazolam niet sterk genoeg bij deze klachten, dus heb ik oxazepam gekregen. Iemand ervaring met oxazepam? Het klinkt zo heftig, maar ja: op dit moment heb ik niet zoveel keus!
Vanmorgen heb ik 5 mg parox genomen, maar ik weet nog niet goed wat ik nu het beste kan doen. Als ik het verhaal van Geram lees, denk ik toch maar 5 mg. Maar ik wil nu toch ook wel snel wat verbetering gaan voelen, dus dan misschien toch maar 10? Pfff...lastig hoor!

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette65: ik sluit mij aan bij de woorden van Geram: je krijgt nu verschillende adviezen die mekaar wat tegenspreken en dat maakt het voor jou nog verwarrender dan de situatie al is. Ik ga je op mijn beurt mijn eerlijke mening geven: er zijn twee mogelijkheden waaruit je kan kiezen en beide hebben nadelen en géén enkele is dé garantie op succes. Maar ik denk dat het belangrijk is dat je zelf achter de oplossing staat waar je voor gaat kiezen. Ten eerste kan je, zoals Gabry aangeeft, last hebben van opbouwverschijnselen bij het terug naar 10 mg gaan. Dan is het een kwestie van flink doorbijten tot je lichaam beseft dat het terug zijn nodige dosis paroxetine krijgt. Het is niet omdat jouw laatste dosis 5 mg was, dat dat ook de goede dosis is om op te herstarten met het afbouwen. De grote vraag is: voelde je je stabiel op die 5 mg? Het antwoord hierop is echt heel belangrijk. Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met opbouwklachten dus ik kan ook niet aangeven hoelang ze kunnen duren. Dan is er de tweede mogelijkheid: namelijk om met stapjes (echt met stapjes anders mislukt het onherrroepelijk) terug naar de 5 mg te gaan en af te wachten of je lichaam zich stabiel gaat voelen op die dosis. Even tussendoor: ik spreek steeds in mg omdat ik alleen met capsules werk, denk ook telkens goed na bij het omrekenen van poeder naar de vloeibare variant! Anders raak je nooit stabiel. En dat is wat we met z'n allen proberen: je terug stabiel te krijgen, of het nu op 10 mg of op 5 mg is. Wij weten ook geen van allen wat de chemische reactie van je lichaam is en kunnen dus geen garantie geven. Je zit in een positie waarbij moeilijk in te schatten is of je nu last hebt van opbouwverschijnselen of niet. En ik denk dat je bij je keuze ook moet kijken naar wat jij psychologisch het best bij je vindt passen. En ik herhaal nog eens mijn vraag: voelde je je stabiel op de 5 mg? De bedoeling is echt om te herbeginnen op de laatste dosis waarop je je echt stabiel voelde en alleen jij kan aangeven of dat nu de 10 mg of de 5 mg was! Je zal voor één van beide oplossingen moeten gaan: of je stabiliseren op 10 mg of je stabiliseren op 5 mg (maar laat de overgang sowieso in dit scenario traag gaan). Ik wens je sterkte bij het nemen van deze beslissing!
@Zavira: goed om jou terug te zien! Ik werd al een klein beetje ongerust al heb ik bij jou wel het gevoel dat je goed bezig bent. Meidje, ex-en zijn voor iedereen een ramp, alleen heb je er die nog meevallen (bij die groep hoor jij duidelijk niet) en van die exemplaren die echt alles doen op je kapot te maken (helaas voor jou...). Ik vind het wel fantastisch dat jij resoluut kiest voor RUST, zowel wat je thuishulp als wat je ex betreft. Ik denk ook echt dat dat jouw redding is. Ik sta ook helemaal achter je plan om ondanks de merde toch heel heel langzaam verder af te bouwen (maar doe het aub heel heel traag en neem een lange rustpauze waarin je stabiel bent). Je moet ooit van deze rotzooi af en dat kan alleen maar door telkens weer in het diepe te springen. Excuseer je niet steeds voor het feit dat je "geen gezellig verhaal" te vertellen hebt. Deel je frustraties gewoon met ons, dat maakt het voor jou in ieder geval wat lichter op om dragen. Het leven is soms ontzettend moeilijk maar paroxetine slikken is voor ons hier op het forum geen oplossing gebleken. We hebben allemaal beslist om met die rotzooi te stoppen maar dat betekent zeker niet dat we de nare dingen die ons overkomen ook ineens kunnen stoppen. Ik denk dat het voorons net de kunst is om te leren leven met die akelige dingen in het leven zonder ze weg te stoppen met het slikken van paroxetine. Ik heb het momenteel ook flink moeilijk en voel me ook erg depri (aanvaring met vriendin, problemen met thuishulp, hartaanval van mijn vader). Al deze dingen zullen na een tijdje een plaatsje moeten krijgen in mijn leven: alleen duurt het ene al wat langer dan het andere en het helpt niet echt als je gewoon letterlijk "tegengewerkt" wordt. Blijf genieten van de kleine dingen om je heen! Vertel ons je moeilijkheden en frustraties zonder je daarover schuldig te voelen. Je komt er echt wel!
@Geram: helemaal goed ingeschat hoe Lisette zich moet voelen! Jij bent vrij intiutief naar de 4 mg teruggegaan en jij was er ook op tijd bij, wat zo vreselijk belangrijk is. Zo ontzettend goed dat je kon terugvallen op je dagboek! Ik denk dat Lisette ook haar intuatie zal moeten gebruiken om een herstartdosis te bepalen. Maar met jou gaat het al een heel stuk beter en daar ben ik heel heel erg blij mee. Het doet me goed om te lezen dat je kopstoringen echt wel beter zijn en dat je minder misselijk bent en vooral dat je weer enkele nachten goed hebt kunnen slapen. Ja, Geram, die angst blijft...Maar ik denk dat ook jij het zwaarste gehad hebt met het afbouwen. Het gaat niet vanaf nu springend en dansend maar het gaat waarschijnlijk redelijk draagbaar blijven. En je komt uiteindelijk op het punt dat je kan stoppen en daar is het ons toch allemaal op te doen!

----------


## annemieg

Lisette65: voor de overschakeling van de alprazolam naar de oxazepam moet je bij Sietske zijn! Wat betreft je keuze voor 10 mg of 5 mg: volg je gevoel maar ga aub nu niet ineens naar 5 mg! Ga aub stap voor stap van de 10 mg naar de 5 mg als je beslist op dit als herstartdosis te gebruiken! Dat heen en weer gaan met dosissen van 5 mg is echt nefast, dus aub slik vandaag nog minstens 5 mg extra bij. Denk dan rustig na over welke heropstartdosis je wil hanteren, ik kan je hierbij geen raad geven, je zal zelf moeten kijken of je je ooit wel echt goed gevoeld hebt op de 5 mg. Maar AUB NIET ZO GAAN SCHOMMELEN met de dosissen!!! Terug naar 10 mg voor vandaag! Sorry dat ik zo streng ben maar echt, schommelen met 5 mg is nefast! Eerst de knoop doorhakken, eventueel heel rustig naar 5 mg gaan of op de 10 mg herstarten maar vooral zorgen dat je nu stabiel raakt, op welke dosis ook!!!!

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Ik begrijp je vertwijfeling nu, heel herkenbaar.
Weet je, ga na wanneer en op hoeveel mg jij je toen goed voelde, voordat je helemaal stopte. 
Dan moet je je keus maken, blijf ik op 10 mg, en iid moet dat weer wennen, maar het kan ook teveel zijn!!! En als ik jouw klachten hoor na het starten naar de 10 mg? Bij mij was dat echt teveel. Ik heb toen zelf de beslissing gemaakt om naar 4 te gaan.

En dat was de goede keuze, natuurlijk is het weer spannend of het werkt.
En als je dat eng vind, ga dan minderen per mg naar de 5 toe zoals Gaby schreef.
Ik heb geen problemen gehad om van 10 naar5 te gaan, maar dat kan bij een ieder natuurlijk anders zijn.
Ik wens alleen maar dat je van die heftige spanning en paniekaanvallen afkomt.

Sterkte en lvgrts

Oxazepam is nu misschien wel een goede hulp voor je. Ik heb Lorazepam, dat is iets sterker en werkt angstregulerend.

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: allereerst bedankt dat je gisteravond laat nog navraag voor mij hebt gedaan, superlief! Voel jij je vandaag alweer wat beter? De koorts weer wat gezakt? Naar dat er zoveel in je leven speelt, naast het afbouwen van de paroxetine!
Ik heb vanaf half mei tot begin juli op de 5 mg parox gezeten en voelde me heel stabiel. Vandaar ook dat ik daarna helemaal gestopt ben. Maar ja, achteraf was die stabiele tijd misschien tekort! Terwijl ik daarvoor een jaar op 10 mg heel stabiel ben geweest.
Ik weet nog wel van de tijd dat ik voor het eerst opbouwde, dat ik toen ook heel heftige opbouwverschijnselen had. Ik reageer nu eenmaal heel sterk op medicatie! In die zin denk ik, dat het misschien dan toch beter is om op de 10 mg te stabiliseren en dat ik er nu gewoon even doorheen moet. Maar ik blijf er maar over nadenken, vind het heel lastig.
Lieve groet, Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Wat jammer te lezen dat je je wat depri voelt en dat het allemaal niet zo lekker gaat.
Wens ook voor jou meer stabiliteit en rust.
Ik ben het helemaal eens met jouw advies aan Lisette. Ik heb jouw raad toen ook opgevolgd,te kijken in mn dagboek! En toen iid intuitief ook mn gevoel gevolgd.
En het gaat echt aardig goed, dat is erg fijn. Zolang ik maar pauzes inlas en niet teveel achter elkaar doe en niet teveel in fel licht, daar ben ik nog een beetje huiverig voor.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@ Annemieg, @ Geram Dus vandaag kan ik beter nog een 5 mg tablet erbij nemen? Dit is de zesde dag na m'n herstart. Van de huisarts begreep ik, dat ik er nu nog voor kon kiezen om naar de 5 mg. terug te gaan. Denken jullie dat dat niet zomaar in een keer meer kan? Sowieso heb ik nog niet de vloeibare vorm, dus werk ik met halven en kwartjes.

----------


## Geram

@Lisette, Mijn advies is, teruggaan naar 5 mg, als je dat eng vind doe dan eerst 7,5 een paar dagen en dan 5 mg.
Zoals ik straks al vertelde had ik niet echt last om van 10 naar 5 te gaan direct, alleen schokjes in mn hoofd, maar die heb ik nooit zo als erg ervaren.Ik weet ook dat er dan verder niets gebeurd, heb dat al zo vaak gehad met wisselen van medicatie.
Ik zou vandaag iig niet nog die extra 5 mg nemen, het is al middag en dan slaap je helemaal niet vannacht.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

@ps Ik moet over een uur weg, kan dan even niet op de site. Kijk vanavond weer even.

Sterkte

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette65: ik adviseer je absoluut om vandaag even terug naar 10 mg te gaan. Wil je daarna naar 5 mg doe het dan in kleine stappen van 1 mg. Je bent nog bezig met herstarten dus het is superbelangrijk om niet te erg te schommelen per dag

----------


## klaasvg

> We strijden door met zijn allen, we zijn vrouwen dus het moet lukken  
> Klaas, niks persoonlijks hoor  maar op het moment zijn we met 3 vrouwen de strijd aan het voeren


No hard feelings hoor Zavira  :Smile:  Ik kijk nog af en toe mee maar kan niet zoveel meer toevoegen en zoals gezegd ben ik 5 jaar na stoppen en 3 jaar lang alle fora lezen er ook wel een beetje klaar mee... 
En vergeet niet dat hoewel Seroxat soms als een middel voor vrouwen wordt gezien (net als elke AD trouwens) dat er ook zat mannen zijn die het gekregen hebben en even hard in de $h1t zitten na stoppen of poging daartoe.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: je kan het wat vergelijken met borstkanker. Iedereen denkt bij dat woord aan een vrouwelijke patiënt terwijl er best veel mannen zijn die deze rotziekte ook krijgen en het vaak erg moeilijk hebben om aan voor hen relevante informatie te raken. En deze vrouw vind de grap van Zavira echt goed maar is toch heel blij dat ze bij Klaas terechtkan voor advies, waarvan ze zeker weet dat ze er op aan kan!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: daar had je een goed punt meid: het was al middag toen Lisette mijn advies kreeg en hoe later op de dag je het spul neemt, hoe slechter je meestal slaapt.

----------


## zavira

Huh  :Confused:  Het was niet als grap bedoeld hoor Annemieg!!!! Ik ben juist hartstikke blij met de kennis van Klaas en zal daar nooit een grap over maken  :Frown: 
Het was meer bedoeld dat ik hem niet over wil slaan maar dat er op het moment 3 vrouwen actief met afkicken bezig zijn.

----------


## zavira

Vanmiddag ben ik maar weer naar bed gegaan en de schokjes zijn gelukkig weggetrokken piew! 
Heb ook maar 1 koffie genomen vandaag en verder drink ik rooibosthee en water. 





heb wel voor mezelf een halve vlaai gekocht voor het weekend die in de aanbieding zijn bij AH, errug he  :EEK!:

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: nou ik vond het een mooie uitvergroting van de situatie: het is jammer genoeg een feit dat relatief veel meer vrouwen aan de AD zitten dan mannen! Ik ben zo blij voor je dat het naar bed gaan je van de schokjes verlost heeft. En wat goed dat je het bij 1 kop koffie gehouden hebt: die mag je elke dag best hebben maar liever niet meer dan dat want caffeïne heeft een flinke uitwerking op ons lijf. Helemaal niet erg van de vlaai: het is juist fantastisch dat je daar ook weer kan van genieten! Ik denk echt dat jij op de goede weg zit en er wel zal komen, tegenwerking of niet van puntjepuntje. Ik vind jou een heel dappere vrouw.

----------


## Lisette65

@Gabry: Mag ik jou wat vragen, Gabry? Jij had via Annemieg gereageerd op mijn probleem met het herstarten van de parox. Ik had langzaam afgebouwd tot ik op het laatst nog 7 weken op 5 mg gezeten had. Toen ben ik gestopt. Maar 4 weken later kreeg ik heftige spanning, paniek en allerlei rare lichamelijke gewaarwordingen. Ik probeerde het te handelen, maar ben uiteindelijk toch naar de huisarts gegaan. Die zette me weer op 10 mg. parox. Maar na een paar dagen kwam ik in een nog veel heftiger paniekgevoel terecht. Volgens Geram had ik beter kunnen opstarten met 5 mg. Wat denk jij ervan?

Verder las ik dat jij met 'De weg terug' van je medicatie bent afgekomen. Ik was daar vorige week ook mee begonnen, maar zat dus al te ver in de afkick om iets positiefs te merken. Maar heeft het jou goed geholpen?

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Hoop dat je een beslissing hebt genomen qua mgrammen. Want lang in twijfel zitten maakt je nog onrustiger en paniekeriger.
Als je een beslissing hebt gemaakt voor jezelf probeer daar dan achter te staan, ondanks dat de verschijnselen nog niet weg zijn. Als je de knoop doorhakt geeft dat echt meer rust.
Houd moed, zoek afleiding ergens in en herhaal steeds weer, dit gaat over, het gaat echt over meis, hoe moeilijk het nu ook is.

@zavira,
Fijn voor je dat je een manier weet om je schokjes in je hoofd te minderen.
Wat ook heel erg goed is om te drinken is brandnetel thee met groene thee overdag, het is goed voor je nieren en lever qua gifstoffen die nu uit je lijf moeten.
Deze tip kreeg ik van mn homeophaat.
Het komt mn neusgaten uit zo af en toe, maar het is voor het goede doel he:-)
Verder drink ik ongeveer 3 bakjes gewone koffie in de ochtend en daarna bambukoffie.
Ik ben een erge koffieleut nl.
Maar zo mijn mogelijk gewone koffie is natuurlijk beter.
Heb wel gelezen, als je altijd veel normale koffie hebt gedronken, moet je dit óók langzaam afbouwen, het is toch eigenlijk te gek voor woorden, net zoals met roken bv.
Je lichaam is het gewend en als je stopt of afbouwt met medicatie, moet je ook niet nog eens direct stoppen met gewone koffie of roken zoals ik doe. Dan krijgt je lijf wel een hele grote opdonder. En het lichaam heeft het nu al zo zwaar.

@Annemieg,
Hoe gaat het met jou, ben je nog somber? of betert het een beetje?

lvgrtjs

----------


## gabry

@ Lisette.
Mijn mening is en blijft dat je verder moet stabiliseren op 10, je hebt die dosis een jaar geslikt en daar voelde je je goed bij.
Het zal moeilijk voor je zijn een keuze te maken door alle verschillende adviezen, maar je moet wel een keuze maken. Een ding is zeker als je nu van 10 weer naar 5 gaat kom je weer in ontwenning en de periode waarin je dat doet is veel te kort, je gooit je lijf van de ene naar de andere dosis, zo wordt je nooit stabiel.
Je bent bekend met opbouwverschijnselen, dan weet je ook dat dit erbij hoort.
Ik denk dat je lijf zo in de war is en dat het belangrijk is dat je de komende vier weken eerst stabiliseert, met welke dosis dan ook, anders kom je er nooit never uit.

Oxazepam is een rustgever, die kort werkt bij een paniek aanval, ik heb die ook maar alleen in uiterste gevallen innemen, als je deze langer dan twee weken aaneengesloten gebruikt moet je ook deze weer gaan afbouwen. Ben daar voorzichtig mee!

Ook de suspensie ben ik geen voorstander van, dat is een andere samenstelling met andere toevoegingen dan het middel dat je nu slikt, het is mogelijk capsules van 1mg te laten maken van het middel dat je nu slikt.

Succes, laat je niet gek maken stabiliseer eerst met je huidige dosis, en ga dan pas weer denken aan afbouwen.

Gabry.

----------


## Lisette65

@Gabry @ Geram: Bedankt allebei! Nu was ik gisteren dus naar de huisarts geweest en van te voren had ik maar 5 mg genomen, daarna was het te laat om nog 5 erbij te nemen. Maar gisteravond werd ik opeens een stuk rustiger. Ook vannacht toen ik wakker werd rond 4 uur was ik helemaal rustig. Vanmorgen weer een uurtje paniek, maar nu is dat ook weer weggetrokken. Zou dit toch een goed teken zijn om op de 5 mg te blijven? Ik voel me zo heen en weer geslingerd!

----------


## Geram

@ Lisette,
Even voor de duidelijkheid. Het gaat mij erom dat je stabiel wordt op een voor jou goede dosis. Of dat nu 10 mg is om 5 mg.
Ik heb je mijn ervaring verteld en hoe ik tot besluit kwam om naar 4 mg te gaan, niet meer niet minder.
En echt nu een beslissing maken anders blijf je iid heen en weer geslingerd worden door vertwijfeling en dat is niet goed voor je.
Als je op 10 blijft, zijn het weer opbouwverschijnselen, hoewel ik bij mij merkte dat dat teveel was maar dat weet je al, als het bij jou opbouwverschijnselen zijn duurt dat nog ongeveer 7 dagen, dan moet het gaan minderen.
Het vervelende is, dat opbouwverschijnselen hetzelfde kunnen zijn als afkickverschijnslen, dat maakt de keuze ook zo moeilijk. Maar je moet echt vandaag een keuze maken, hoop eigenlijk dat je dat al gedaan hebt en dan even doorbijten.

Ik heb even in mn geheugen gegraven en heb jarenlang alprozalam genomen, alleen was toen de naam xanax. Die werkten toen perfect voor mij. Deze schrijft meestal een huisarts voor. Ik loop al jaren bij de pscyh en die schrijven eerder lorazapam voor. Na mijn ervaring is de lora iets sterker. 
Oxazepam weet ik eigenlijk niet, weet alleen dat xanax en lora meer angstremmend zijn.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

Lisette,
Super fijn dat je gisteravond rustiger werd! En dat je vanmorgen een paniekaanval kreeg, is niet zo verwonderelijk, je word iid heen en weer geslingerd.
Ik kan wel weer zeggen hoeveel je nu moet nemen, maar denk zelf eerst rustig na, volg je intuitie, denk aan je laatste periode toen je stabiel was en met hoeveel mg dat was, tel 1 bij 1 op en je weet het. Dan zijn de verschijnselen nog niet direct weg, maar krijg je wel vertrouwen in jezelf. Jij moet zelf de beslissing nemen. Wij kunnen alleen maar onze ervaringen vertellen en wat ons goed heeft gedaan.
Maar ik vind het wel veelzeggend dat je gisteren rustiger werd!

sterkte

----------


## annemieg

@Geram en Lisette, Geram ik ben het echt volkomen met je eens, wat betreft afbouwen en wat betreft de xanax (alprazolam). Voor het afbouwen is het het allerbelangrijkste om een stabiele toestand te bereiken en dat kan je alleen door definitief een beslissing te nemen over de dosis waarvan jezelf het gevoel hebt dat het een goede uitgangsbasis vormt. Op zich maakt het niet zoveel uit welke de dosis is maar Geram heeft ook gelijk als ze zegt dat het veelzeggend is dat je (Lisette dus!) gisteravond rustiger werd. Ook sluit ik me helemaal aan bij de rest van haar redenering: de paniekaanval is volgens mij ook "normaal" (in de zin van "het hoort erbij en ze gaan echt weg"). Maar welke startdosis je wil gebruiken moet je inderdaad door je intuitie en het graven in je geheugen bepalen: Geram legt het perfect uit. Oxazepam ken ik ook niet, ook ik neem Xanax (werkende stof is inderdaad alprazolam) en ik heb daar ook goede ervaringen mee wat betreft de invloed op het afbouwen.
Geram, jij hebt het ritme en de filosofie achter het afbouwen heel duidelijk echt te pakken. Het goed me ontzettend goed dat te merken: jij hebt op vrij korte tijd reuzestappen gezet! Proficiat meid, jij komt er zeker wel! Laat ons verder mee profiteren van je inzichten en ups en downs: we leren er allemaal nog van. Mijn "depri" gevoel is helemaal weg na het bezoek aan mijn ouders: het was gewoon ontzettend fijn om hen te zien. Natuurlijk is duidelijk dat ze beiden met gezondheidsproblemen kampen maar het deed deugd om te merken dat ze er beiden goed mee omgaan. Ik wens iedereen een rustige nacht toe met zoveel slaap als je nodig hebt.

----------


## Lisette65

@annemieg Fijn dat jij zo'n goede dag hebt gehad!
Ik ben nog steeds aan het worstelen met m'n dosering. Vandaag hadden mijn man en ik besloten, dat ik maar op de 10 mg zou gaan zitten, vooral ook omdat ik daar een jaar lang heel stabiel op geweest ben. En dat ik dan nu misschien ook sneller daarop stabiel ga worden. Maar in de loop van de dag kreeg ik steeds meer paniekgevoel. Dat komt natuurlijk door het opbouwen, maar het is zo verschrikkelijk, dat ik alweer spijt kreeg dat ik 10 mg geslikt had. Snap je? xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,'

Fijn om te horen dat je je vandaag beter voelde!!
Dank, wat je schrijft, ik voelde me al een beetje rot. Bang dat ik was om Lisette nog meer in verwarring te brengen. Toch sta ik en jij ook begrijp ik nu, achter mijn mening, wat mn eigen ervaringen zijn. 
Ik heb veel ervaringen qua medicatie, kan ook niet anders na veel en lang therapieen opnames en veel gebruik van.
Voel me nu iid stabiel en dat voelt zoooo fijn. Niet alles is weg, kan ook niet, ben me daar zeer van bewust. Ik heb wel geleerd naar mn gevoel, verstand en mn intuïtie te luisteren en die hebben mij nooit in de steek gelaten hoe erg ik er ook aan toe was.

@Lisette,

Ik begrijp je spijt, meis ik heb dat zo vaak gehad, toch omhoog gegaan, terwijl ik intuitief dacht bij mezelf, nee, dat kan niet goed zijn en toch doen!
Tot ik besloot naar mn eigen intuïtie te luisteren en te checken naar eerder genomen dosissen en mn gevoel gevolgd en yes, mn gevoel was juist en klopte met mn dagboek.
Vind het dus jammer, jammer voor jou dat je de 10 mg hebt genomen, omdat je gisteren rustiger was geworden. Maar je kunt nog wel terug als je durft.
Wens dat je paniek wat zakt, doe oefeningen, neem je rustgevers en ik hoop dat je wat slaapt!

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram, Wat fijn, dat jij je zo stabiel voelt emn zo duidelijk wist wat je moest doen!
Ik word echt helemaal gek van mezelf: dan denk ik weer, dat ik toch maar op de 10 moet blijven, omdat het anders veel langer duurt voor ik stabiel ben, maar ja...aan de andere kant weet ik hoe gevoelig ik op medicatie reageer en voelde ik me vandaag per uur achteruit gaan. Tja, en zijn dat dan de opbouwverschijnselen waar ik 'gewoon' doorheen moet of moet ik mezelf dat helemaal niet aan doen en rustig op de 5 mg proberen te stabiliseren? Vreselijk, wat een dilemma!

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: moet ik nu meer kijken naar m'n laatste dosis waarop ik stabiel was of de langste tijd dat ik stabiel was? Ik was nl een jaar stabiel op 10 mg (van mei tot mei) en daarna nog 7 weken op 5 mg (van mei tot juli). Daarna nog 4 weken stabiel op 0 en toen....foute boel!

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Doe het jezelf niet aan! Ga terug naar de 5, je was daar toch een tijd stabiel op?
Neem nu je besluit en gooi de twijfel de deur uit, het maakt je echt gek!
Is niet nodig, je gedachten bepalen ook hoe je je voelt meis. Tis niet makkelijk om te doen, maar kies ook voor andere gedachten, dat kan namelijk. Oefenen, oefenen.
Maar sta achter je besluit, dat is nu het belangrijkste voor je rust.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

kijken naar je laatste periode waarin je je stabiel voelde met de laagste dosis.
Als je je zo lang op 5 mg stabiel hebt gevoeld, zou ik zeggen, terug naar 5 mg.
En daar dan een lange tijd op blijven staan. Je moet daarna heel erg langzaam afbouwen.
Ik sta nu 3 weken op 4 mg/2ml en ga pas weer afbouwen met een tiende procent daarvan eind december en dan elke 3 mnd weer naar beneden. Dan doe ik er maar twee jaar over, dat maakt me niet uit. Heb het tenslotte ook 15 jaar geslikt. Hoe langer je slikt, hoe langzamer en langer je erover moet doen om uiteindelijk op nul te staan.

Sterkte

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Dank je wel, lieve Geram! Het is fijn om iemand te spreken die uit ervaring spreekt! De huisarts vindt 5 mg helemaal geen werkbare dosering, maar jij hebt dus een heel andere ervaring, En ikzelf natuurlijk ook toen ik daar stabiel op bleef!
Ik ga maar weer 's met m'n man overleggen en dan moet ik echt de knoop doorhakken!
Welterusten voor straks! Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Wat ik je voor vannacht aanraad is om een halve alprazolam extra te nemen voor een betere nachrust. Je hoofd en lijf heeft dat nu even nodig, want je raakt nu een beetje uitgeput en dat moet je niet hebben nu.
Dat zou je morgen ook even kunnen doen, om op adem te komen en weer wat vertrouwen te kweken door iets rustiger te zijn.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

Huisartsen hebben daar helemaal geen verstand van, echt niet. Die lezen geldtekentjes:-)
Ze hebben echt geen benul ervan. Zelfs mn psych begrijpt het niet omdat het bij hen theoretisch zo niet in hun boekjes staat. Maar mijn psych is daar van teruggekomen gelukkig en gelooft mij nu!! Echt helemaal top!

hoop dat je beter slaapt. lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Thnx, ik zit er idd HELEMAAL doorheen!
xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
dat gevoel had ik al, balen voor je. Neem dan echt iets extra's in voor de nacht, echt doen hoor! Morgen ook. Dat geeft nu even helemaal niets, als je weer wat rustiger bent stop je met die extra's.

lfs

----------


## Geram

ps want als je zo uitgeput bent en paniekerig kun je ook niet meer helder en verstandig denken...

----------


## Geram

Voor iedereen, ik hoop dat jullie allen, goed, of iig een betere nacht hebben als voorheen! Truste

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, je hebt echt echt waar geen enkele reden om je slecht te voelen: je gaf naar mijn gevoel heel goed aan hoe belangrijk het is om stabiel te worden en dat dat alleen maar kan door op een gegeven moment helemaal achter je keuze te gaan staan en van daaruit verder te gaan en de bijkomende consequenties erbij te nemen. Ik vond je ook zeer duidelijk in je uitleg dat het niet zo belangrijk was op het nu 5mg of 10 mg werd maar dat er wel echt dringend een beslissing genomen moest worden waarvan je nu eenmaal de consequenties moet aanvaarden. Waar ik echter een andere mening over heb is dat ik, als ik in Lisettes schoenen zou staan, echt niet meer terugkomen op de beslissing die vanmorgen genomen is (dus de 10 mg die vandaag ook ingenomen is): Lisette65 is al niet zo lang geleden, zonder dat ze daar schuld aan had, veel te snel afgebouwd van 10 mg (waarop ze stabiel was), via 5 mg (waaarvan je weinig kan zeggen of het al dan niet stabiel genoeg was om zelfs op de goede manier af te bouwen) naar niks. Dan is er een flinke tijd overheen gegaan dat ze (jij dus Lisette65) niks nam en nadien heeft de twijfel ook nog een tijdje gevergd. Ik denk dat je (weer tegen Lisette65) nu echt moet doen wat je samen met je echtgenoot beslist hebt en herstarten op 10 mg. Je loopt momenteel al de kans op een "withdeawal" door geen vaste dosis meer te hebben en op zo'n moment kan 1 dag weer van dosis veranderen catastrofaal zijn. En zodra je in een "withdeawal" terechtkomt, ben je niet voor een maand vertrokken maar voor oneindig veel langer zonder al te veel kans op succes. Ik vermoed trouwens dat de paniekaanvallen ook zouden gekomen zijn als je gekozen had voor de 5 mg: iedereen heeft zo wel één ding dat er bij opbouwen en afbouwen steeds weer flink bovenuitschiet in negatieve zin; bij jou zijn het de paniekaanvallen. Werkt de oxazepam die de huisarts je voorgeschreven heeft? Welke dosering heeft ze eigenlijk opgegeven? Want dat is nog een bijkomend probleem: normaal gezien raad ik iedereen aan de andere medicatie die men naast de paroxetine neemt, NOOIT te veranderen. Je huisarts mag dan wel ietsje afweten van het afbouwen van paroxetine maar ze schrijft je wel prompt nog eens een nieuw medicijn voor. Dus eigenlijk begrijpt ze het afbouwen toch niet echt want dan had ze aan je andere medicatie zeker niet zitten morrelen. Zeker niet als je al aangeeft dat je gevoelig reageert op medicatie! Sorry, ik kan achter deze beslissing voor een nieuwe medicatie echt niet achterstaan want de medicatie die je voordien kreeg is net wel goed met betrekking tot het afbouwproces. Nu is het verder een kwestie van doorbijten ivm de beslissing om de herstartdosis op 10 mg te zetten en moet je voor jezelf toch ook eens nagaan of je wel achter de beslissing van de huisarts staat om de oxazepam op te starten. Als ik je goed begrepen heb, ging het hier trouwens om een vervang-huisarts die jouw dossier niet zo goed kent: dan vind ik het wel heel erg dat ze alsnog aan die bijkomende medicatie zit te prullen. Heb je nog wat alprazolam liggen om je verder te helpen tot je hierover een second opinion kan krijgen? Is het je vast huisarts die je in het verleden aan dat razendsnelle tempo wou laten afbouwen? Dan heb je ook een probleem dat je eigenlijk op zoek moet naar een huisarts of psych die veel beter op de hoogte is van de problemen die het afbouwen met paroxetine met zich meebrengen. Eventueel bij klaasvg te rade gaan omdat hij bezig is met het opmaken van een databank met mensen die wel goede begeleiding geven bij het afbouwen. Geram heeft het geluk dat ze zo iemand getroffen heeft. MAAR AUB BLIJF NU ACHTER JE BESLISSING VOOR DE 10 MG STAAN: je hebt hem samen genomen, de argumenten die jullie aanhaalden zijn absoluut valabel en je moet echt NU gaan stabiliseren als je niet in een "withdeawal" terecht wil komen. Zoals Geram al aangaf: je krijgt meer zelfvertrouwen als je helemaal achter je eigen beslissing staat (en die van je echtgenoot aangezien je een prachtechtgenoot hebt die helemaal met je meeleeft en jullie het samen goed bekeken hebben

----------


## gabry

@ Lisette, het enige wat bij jou goed moet doordringen is dat je niet zo met die dosering moet rommelen!!!
Blijf nou gewoon op 10mg. En doe wat je huisarts zegt.

Als je zo door blijft gaan wordt het van kwaad tot erger.

Je moet op DIE dosering gaan zitten waar je het LANGST op stabiel bent geweest en dat is overduidelijk 10mg.

Die rust die je nu voelt is fake en geen stabiliteit.

----------


## Geram

Ik haak nu af.Teveel verschillende meningen waar Lisette niet bij gebaat is. Lisette, veel sterkte lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

Aan afbouwers of afgebouwden,
Misschien dat het een beter idee zou zijn om eerste te overleggen onderling via prive voordat er een advies gegeven wordt aan een nieuwe afbouwer?!
Ik ben dan geen oudgediende op deze site, maar wel een oudgediende qua medicatie's, en uiteindelijk afbouwprocessen qua eigen ervaringen en intuïtie's, het voelt nu of ik onzin loop uit te kramen en nergens van af weet en dat voelt niet fijn.

Heb het goede voor met diegenen die problemen ondervindt met medicatie en het afbouwen, weet dat anderen dat ook hebben maar op dit moment verschillende adviezen is funest voor de nieuwkomers. Vandaar mij vraag.

grtjs, Geram

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Ik begrijp hoe je je voelt, maar het is natuurlijk absoluut niet waar, dat jij onzin loopt te verkondigen! Jij hebt verteld over jouw ervaring, dat heb je er ook steeds bij gezegd!
Wel een goed idee om eerst met elkaar ruggespraak te houden over een bepaald advies, want het werkt idd wel verwarrend.
Maar voel je er alsjeblieft niet rot onder!
Ik ben uiteindelijk toch bij onze beslissing van gisteren gebleven: om te proberen te stabiliseren op de 10 mg. Hoop zo, dat de bijverschijnselen nu niet meer verergeren!
Fijne dag verder! Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Lisette65

@Gabry @Annemieg: Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie advies! Ik ben nog eens flink bij mezelf te rade gegaan en kwam er achter, dat de belangrijkste reden voor mij om op de 5 mg te blijven was: mijn angst voor de opbouwverschijnselen. Want die vind ik zo verschrikkelijk! Maar ja: daar zal ik toch doorheen moeten, want als ik op de 5 mg blijf, moet ik waarschijnlijk toch nog door naar de 10 mg. Dus blijf ik bij ons besluit: 10 mg. Gelukkig heb ik maar 1 keer tussendoor 5 mg gehad (afgelopen vrijdag) verder ben ik alleen in m'n gedachten constant aan het switchen geweest. Dus dat valt nog mee!
Nogmaals bedankt en een fijne dag gewenst! xxx Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette, fantastisch dat je bij jezelf te rade gegaan bent en voor jezelf kan aangeven waarom het psychologisch zo moeilijk voor je is/was om terug naar de 10 mg te gaan. We hebben allemaal psychologische barrières en die zijn vaak niet benoembaar of we hebben niet allemaal de moed om ze onder ogen te zien. Het is fantastisch dat je een herstartdosis gekozen hebt en je daar nu ook aan houdt. Je gaat nog enkele heel moeilijke dagen krijgen door het her-opbouwen maar geloof me: uiteindelijk raak je stabiel!
@Gabry: nog maar eens bedankt dame! Jij hebt mij en velen voor mij er ook al doorgetrokken. Voor mij verdien je een standbeeld!
@Geram: ik weet echt wat je nu voelt en helemaal ongelijk heb je zeker niet! Ik heb zelf verleden week expliciet aangegeven dat ik met Klaas en Gabry zou overleggen over de situatie van Lisette en ik heb dat ook gedaan (ik dank hen allebei voor het feit dat ze me antwoorden én hier op het forum ook nog eens hun mening uitspraken). Het is inderdaad erg verwarrend voor een nieuwkomer om van verschillende mensen verschillende dingen te horen. Maar ik vrees dat dat er een beetje bijhoort op zo'n open forum: iedereen heeft zijn eigen ervaringen en je gaf het zelf zo mooi aan: je kan alleen maar spreken vanuit je eigen ervaring. Maar sommige situaties zijn voor meerdere verklaringen vatbaar. En jammer genoeg zat Lisette in zo'n situatie: ze heeft er zelf niet om gevraagd om in deze rotsituatie terecht te komen maar het was voor niemand "een geval uit de boekjes" waarbij de raadgevingen voor de hand lagen. En dan krijg je onherroepelijk verschillende meningen. Maar ik vind dat we met z'n allen eerlijk en open gebleven zijn: iedereen heeft aangegeven vanuit zijn eigen achtergrond te spreken. We mógen best van mening verschillen zolang er maar respect is voor de ander. Onderling om advies vragen, vind ik zelf een goed idee, zolang je dat maar aangeeft aan diegene die advies vraagt. Niet afhaken meidje, we doen het allemaal om de andere te helpen... Het is ook aan de nieuwkomer om wat op z'n eigen intuitie af te gaan en te zoeken in welk verhaal zij zich het meeste herkent. We kunnen alleen maar eerlijk onze mening geven!

----------


## zavira



----------


## Geram

@ Lisette,

Goed van je dat je de knoop hebt doorgehakt en nu ook weet waarom je zo twijfelde.
Sterkte met je verschijnselen, houd de moed erin!
Hoop dat je wat rustiger bent geworden.

Maak je geen zorgen om mij hoor, is niet nodig.
Het gaat me goed ondanks enkele dingen die erbij horen.

Heb een betere en fijne dag!

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

@Zavira,

Knap en dapper dat je het verjaarsfeestje bent geweest!!
Lekker slapen nu.

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ontzettend dank voor de dank!
@Zavira: ik sluit mij aan bij Geram: proficiat dat je naar het verjaardagsfeestje gegaan bent en al even slim dat je het nu heel rustig aan gaat doen voor de rest van de dag. Je afbouwingsplan lijkt me heel realistisch en zelf bouw ik ook pas af als de meeste afbouwverschijnselen weg zijn. Zelf heb ik ook behoorlijk last van "koud hebben", terwijl ik ook flinke zweetaanvallen kan krijgen: logica is hierin niet te vinden, ik heb vaak het gevoel dat ik de dag half vul met het aan en uittrekken van een fleece trui en ook 's nachts heb ik last én van de kou en van de zweetaanvallen. Ook de misselijkheid keert soms terug, al is het nu al stukken beter dan in het begin maar ik denk dat het bij jou ook al flink beter is
@iedereen: ook mijn toetsenbord wil af en toe niet verder op deze site! We hebben een tijdje geleden al eens meegemaakt dat de site gehackt was; ik hoop dat het nu niet weer gebeurt! Nog iemand die hier problemen mee heeft? Eventueel meld ik het even aan Leontien

----------


## Lisette65

Dag allemaal Moet even m'n hart luchten, hoor! Ik heb nl vandaag alweer een verschrikkelijke dag gehad! De hele dag heftige spanning en paniek door m'n lijf. Het is zo moeilijk om dan zelf niet in paniek te gaan raken! Als ik maar wist, dat het over een aantal dagen beter gaat, maar ik ben nu zo bang, dat het nooit meer over gaat! Weet niet hoe ik het vol moet houden! Volgens m'n man is het de 10 mg parox die nu z'n werk gaat doen en is het een kwestie van een paar dagen op de tanden bijten. Ik hoop zo dat hij gelijk heeft!
Hoop dat de oxazepam me vannacht wat rust geeft. Groetjes, Lisette

----------


## Geram

Lieve Lisette,
Ik vind het vreselijk voor je, zoals je je nu voelt! Heb erg met je te doen..
Meis, het moet gaan minderen na 14 dagen van je herstarten, ik heb nooit anders ervaren dan dat. Zo werkt een opbouwfase, het wordt eerst erger en gaat dan na die 14 dagen minderen. Iedere dag erna weer wat minder enz.
Wat ik niet helemaal begrijp is, dat je oxazepam niet geheel zn werk doet. Die heb je toch ook voor overdag neem ik aan? Zo niet, bel je huisarts morgen dan om te vragen of je ze 3 of 4x per dag mag innemen net zo lang tot deze heftige angst en paniek aanhoud. Dit sloopt je en is niet vol te houden!!
En neem voor vannacht een halve extra alsjeblieft. Kan echt geen kwaad, want dit is niet te doen.

(Wordt het na die 14 dagen nog niet minder, ben ik toch bang dat je teveel inneemt.)

Sterkte

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Mag ik vragen hoe je ogen aanvoelen? Hoe ze eruit zien?
Misschien kan je man je dat vertellen. Ze zullen angst uitstralen en paniek maar dat bedoel ik niet.
Het is lastig om het zo uit te leggen, houdt je ze vreemd groot opengespert, voelen ze koud aan. Dat opengespert houden gaat onbewust, dus heb jezelf niet in de gaten.

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram Maar als ik oxazepam ook overdag neem, raak ik daar toch aan verslaafd? Of gaat dat niet zo snel? Groetjes, Lisette

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: wat m'n ogen betreft: zie ik niets bijzonders aan. Eigenlijk kun je aan m'n gezicht ook niet eens zien, dat ik constant in paniek ben. De huisarts vroeg ook echt of ik op dat moment ook paniek had, want ik zag er zo rustig uit. Dat zei de bedrijfsarts ook al: van buiten zie ik er rustig uit, terwijl ik van binnen helemaal kapot ga van de spanning en de paniek!

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram Heb trouwens wel soms een koud gevoel of dan weer ene heel warm gevoel aan m'n ogen, maar ook aan m'n oren en neus. Maar die koude en warme stromen heb ik door m'n hele lichaam.

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Probeer je best te doen om te realiseren dat de angst je niets kan doen! Dwing jezelf je daar bewust van te zijn. Blijf je bewust dat je op je stoel, bank of waar dan ook bent en dat er niets engs gebeurt, dat het alleen in je hoofd en lijf is, hoe vreselijk naar ook.
Je bent veilig in je eigen huis, omringt door je man, die je liefheeft en je steunt.
Zet zachtjes muziek op je hoofd, muziek die je normaal gesproken rustig maakt, die je mooi vind, om je gedachten even af te leiden. Neem dat mee naar bed, als je niet kunt slapen en dwing jezelf te luisteren en zo de heftige angst niet de kans te geven om je te slopen.

liefs, Gerda

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Dank je wel voor je advies! Ik zal m'n best doen, maar wat is het een gevecht zeg!
Slaap lekker straks! xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

Dus je neemt geen oxacepam overdag begrijp ik. Meis, dat is niet te doen!!!
Zorg goed voor jezelf, zeker nu, neem ook overdag om de ergste dagen door te komen.
Om verslaafd te raken moet je ze echt een hele poos innemen.
Ikzelf neem al 6 jaar Lorazepam van 2,5 mg. Heb er overdag wel 6 gehad in het ergste geval. Zit nu op ruim 1 per dag de laatste 3 jaar. Zelfs met tijden dat ik er geen nam.
Dus daar kom je echt wel vanaf, heb daar geen angst voor, is niet nodig.
Het is nu nodig dat je zonder te heftige paniek en spanning je laatste week ingaat van je opbouwdosis.

----------


## Geram

Ja Lisette, het is een gevecht, ik weet het.
Mooi dat je ogen normaal staan!

Hoop dat je wat kunt rusten vannacht!

lfs,Geram

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: OK, ga ik morgen meteen doen, misschien scheelt het toch wat! Ik werd een uurtje geleden ook nog ongesteld. Daar ben ik vaak ook wat minder stabiel door (normaal gesproken), laat staan nu!
Bedankt in ieder geval hoor, voor je geruststellende woorden! Liefs, Lisette

----------


## Geram

Ach, ja dan ben je nog meer instabiel. Ik ben mn baarmoeder kwijt al 10 jaar, zoooo fijn:-)
Koude en dan warme ogen, hoort erbij Lisette.

Geen dank Lisette, niet nodig, wil je alle hulp geven die je nodig hebt om deze dagen door te komen.

dagdag

----------


## zavira

Lieve Lisette

Ik stuur je heel veel straaltjes voor vannacht en ik weet zeker dat je er doorheen gaat komen! Dit gaat echt voorbij en neem dan in hemelsnaam die oxazepam maar, besef je dat dat vele malen minder erg is dan de troep waar je nu zo'n ellende van hebt.

Voor de paroxetine was ik gestopt met alprazolam, maar nu slik ik ze weer af en toe. Ik weet dat ik daarvan af kan komen dus dan kan jij het straks ook! Het belangrijkste is dat je deze periode voor jou en je man zo draaglijk mogelijk doorkomt. 

Je hebt mijn mobiele nummer, je mag me bellen, smsen al is het middenin de nacht! Ik ben alleen dus ik heb met niemand wat te maken, mijn honden pitten wel door hihi.

Ben er voor je, dikke knuffels

----------


## sietske763

@:Lisette
hoeveel mg oxazepam neem je per keer?
van deze pillen moet je minstens een aantal keer per dag 50mg innemen, wil het helpen bij paniek,
er zijn ook pillen van 10 mg, die doen (bijna) niets....
het is een kortwerkende rustgever

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Ik wens je kracht toe en hoop dat je huisarts mee wil werken qua rustgevers.
Je hebt nu echt even meer rust nodig in je hoofd en lijf.
Hoop ook dat je wat afleiding zoekt vandaag, ondanks daar je daar geen zin in hebt of denkt dat je dat niet kan.
Ga wat wandelen of fiets een blokje om, de tuin, soppen of wat dan ook.
Ik heb ondanks mn angsten etc wat op mn knieën de keukenvloer gelapt, onderwijl zggend tegen mezelf,' IK ben sterker, IK KAN dit aan, het gaat OVER, donder op angst en paniek enz. En schrijven, schrijven, mezelf oppeppen daarmee.
Tegen mn zin in naar het bos gesleept worden toen door mn man, nu mn ex, maar het moest en ik ben hem daar zo dankbaar voor. Bewegen is nu goed voor je, ondanks dat je geen energie heb, al is het maar een half uurtje. Dingen doen, je erop focussen geeft je gedachten minder kans om te piekeren en te malen. En geef jezelf een compliment als het je lukt!
Heel veel succes!

lfs, Geram

----------


## Lisette65

Dag allemaal, Ik heb idd oxazepam 10 mg tabletten, ga er vandaag 3 keer van nemen. Vannacht ging het echt verschrikkelijk slecht. Ik heb me net bij elkaar geraapt om twee crackers te eten en die vreselijke paroxetine toch weer in te nemen.
Bedankt voor jullie meeleven! xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Wordt je echt rustiger van die 10 mg oxazepam? Voel je dat je rustiger er van wordt?
Want 10 mg, lijkt mij bar weinig voor deze heftige paniek en angst.
Maar als je er toch rustiger van wordt, is het oké natuurlijk.
Ik zou iig voor de nacht 20 mg nemen, je hebt de nachtrust echt nodig en ik lees dat je het vannacht het weer te kwaad hebt gehad.

Sterkte
lfs, Geram

----------


## sietske763

als je wil slapen, moet je zeker 50mg slikken!

----------


## Geram

@Sietske,

Ik zou zelf ook meer nemen maar ben voorzichtig met een ander.

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette: ja die paniekaanvallen zijn vreselijk en het is zo moeilijk om je niet helemaal te laten meesleuren. Ik denk dat je man wel gelijk heeft: nog even tanden bijten tot je lichaam weer gewend is aan de 10 mg. Hoelang het gaat duren weet ik ook niet precies maar hier
@Geram: ik schaar me achter jouw standpunt: het moet echt minderen na 14 dagen. En ook ik begrijp niet dat de oxazepam niet beter z'n werk doet. Hoe ging het indertijd met de alprazolam? Had je daarbij het gevoel dat die een stuk van de opbouwverschijnselen afnam? Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met oxazepam maar wel goede ervaring met alprazolam. Die nam een groot deel van de paniek weg (zo'n kwartuurtje na het innemen voelde ik al resultaat) en de rest kon ik dan de baas met de mantra: "het ligt niet in mezelf, het ligt aan de paroxetine en het gaat over". Ik moet nog heel de weg gaan van het minderen met de alprazolam maar Zavira heeft het gedaan en haar is het gelukt zonder al te veel gedoe (maar ook dat heeft ze heel heel traag en intiutief gedaan en ik ga haar zeker om raad vragen als ik eindelijk daaraan kan beginnen). 
@Lisette65: toch even in je geheugen graven en met je man bespreken: was je beter af met de alprazolam?

----------


## annemieg

@Sietske: oef ik ben zo blij dat jij je meldt in dit issue: jij bent dé kenner bij uitstek van al die pammen!

----------


## Lisette65

Hoi! Wat de alprazolam betreft: die heb ik alleen vorige week (de eerste week van het opbouwen) gebruikt, maar daar merkte ik nog minder van helaas!
Verder ben ik elke dag nog aan het afvallen, is echt niet normaal. Ik wilde graag de kilo's eraf die ik van de parox was aangekomen, maar in dit tempo is het niet leuk meer. Voel me zieker en zieker worden.

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Van angst en heftige spanning val je kilo's vanaf, dat is zo. Als het teveel wordt is het idd niet fijn.
Toch blijven eten, al doe je dat 5x op een dag een beetje. Eten is moeilijk nu, maar neem dan vloeibaar, bv drinkbrinta. Dat ging bij mij altijd beter.
Ik haalde ooit toen ik nog maar 46 kilo woog, blikken eiwittenpoeder en je hebt nog iets, weet ik niet meer, bij de apotheek, dit ging daan door de melk en mn gewicht bleef stabiel, maar het is wel prijzig.
Dat je zieker en zieker wordt, moet nu echt wel gaan afnemen.
Ik vermoed dat je te weinig mgrammen hebt gekregen van de alprazolam en als je nu van de oxa ook niets merkt, zijn de mgrammen ook te weinig, helaas.

lfs, Geram

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,
Herstel, de paniek, angst moeten nu iig niet meer toenemen!

----------


## zavira

Lisette laat je alsjeblieft niet meeslepen door de angst! Als je voelt dat je de grip gaat verliezen trek dan aan de bel bij de huisarts of noodarts al is het middenin de nacht. 

Héél veel moed en kracht uit Onnen lieve meid XXX

----------


## Lisette65

Lieve allemaal, bedankt voor jullie meeleven en opbeurende woorden! Vandaag heb ik nu twee keer oxazepam genomen en ik merk, dat dit de angst wel iets dempt. Eigenlijk wilde ik er niet aan vanwege de verslavende werking, maar ik wilde ook kunnen constateren wanneer de paroxetine begint te werken. Maar dat is op dit moment een te hoop doel, denk ik.
Ben heel blij met jullie reacties! Ik wil heel graag volhouden en probeer te blijven knokken!
Liefs, Lisette

----------


## sietske763

oxazepam is niet heel erg verlavend,
je kan rustig een maand op een hoge dosis zitten, en dan weer per 10 mg naar beneden.
soms moet je kiezen, terwijl er eigenlijk geen keuze is....
dan dus van de slechtste, de beste kiezen.

maar snap de angt van de pammen! ben ook zelf altijd erg voorzichtig....omdat je anders van verslaving in een verslaving vervalt......

evt is een optie om aan een arts seroquel te vragen.....voor tijdelijk......geeft heel veel rust en is dus niet verslavend..
of het werkt ligt aan de dosis die je krijgt.......of vraagt..

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette: ik kan alleen maar aansluiten bij wat Zavira en Sietske al aangeven: soms heb je geen andere keuze dan angstremmers of andere rustgevende dingen te nemen! En beide dames hebben naar mijn weten al afgebouwd van deze angstremmers en/of rustgevende tabletten en zijn daarin geslaagd! Ik heb het vehaal van Zavira helemaal meegekregen en zij kon het zonder begeleiding, gewoon door het heel traag te doen. Ik heb zo het idee dat je van heel veel medicijnen makkelijker afraakt dan van de paroxetine...Nu heb je echt iets van dit soort medicijnen nodig. Ik ben blij te lezen dat je vandaag tenminste het gevoel had dat de oxazepam wat helpt. Ga op dit moment niet beknibbelen op dit medicijn, je hebt het echt nodig.
Wat betreft het afvallen: ik heb ook nog steeds weinig eetlust maar ik merk wel dat hoe langer ik afbouw, dus hoe minder paroxetine ik slik, hoe meer de eetlust terugkomt. Ik was in eerste instantie ook blij dat de kilo's die erbij gevlogen waren door de paroxetine er zo makkelijk afgingen maar ging mij later ook zorgen maken want uiteindelijk heeft je lichaam net nu veel energie nodig. Ik heb mij halstarrig vastgehouden aan mijn eetmomenten en gegeten wat ik op dat moment naar binnen kreeg. En met de afbouw van 5 mg naar 4 mg is ineens de eetlust enorm toegenomen (niet zo dat het buitensporig geworden is, ik geniet gewoon terug van mijn eten). Maar ook ik heb me vroeger beholpen met astronautenvoeding van bij de apotheker. Zoals Geram al aangeeft is het behoorlijk duur maar op sommige momenten is er gewoon geen alternatief en moet je het echt doen. Ik wens je een heel rustige nacht toe.

----------


## sietske763

een goedkopere variant van eiwit shakes of astronauten bijvoeding is gewoon pure eiwitpoeder voor sporters kopen in een natuurzaak/reformzaak.
daar zit werkelijk geen kraak of smaak aan maar je kan er thuis bv limosiroop aan toevoegen of bv cacaopoeder met wat fructose suiker (= gezonde suiker)een pak van anderhalve kilo is dan onder de 10 euro.

hopelijk slapen jullie allemaal goed.....met of zonder meds.....
(ik neem vanavond een lora.....)
welterusten!
en morgen weer goede, frisse moed voor jullie!!

----------


## Geram

@ Sietske,

Ik denk niet dat een huisarts iemand seroquel uitschrijft als rustgever. Het is wel een antipsychotica. En wordt meestal door een pscychiater uitgeschreven bij iemand die Bi-polair is.
Ik denk dat men beter de oxa's kan verhogen of de alprazolam qua mg. En van de seroquel kom je vele kilo's aan.
En ik denk dat de verslavingskans net zo groot.

Ik neem driekwart Lora vannacht en heb verder de hele dag niets ervan genomen. De 2e dag al. En heb een superdrukke dag gehad!!

Allen een goed nachtrust toegewenst!

----------


## sietske763

@ Geram,
ben het niet met je eens......
denk dat ik er wel ietsjes meer vanaf weet.....en voorschrijven als vaste dosis AP of tijdelijk voorschrijven als niet- verslavende rustgever is natuurlijk heel wat anders.....
door sero, ben ik van de pammen afgekomen en sero schreef mijn arts liever voor dan pammen.

maar probeerde alleen maar mensen te helpen met slapen en paniek door info te geven en niet om te discusseren over wel of niet verslavend enz......want dit middel is zeer zeker NIET verslavend.

zal me er niet mee mee bemoeien, want uiteindelijk gaat het over de seroxat....

----------


## Geram

@ Alle afbouwers, met name Lisette omdat ze nieuw is en heftige verschijnslen heeft.
Ik wens jullie allen veel kracht, sterkte en doorzettingsvermogen toe in het afbouwen van de seroxat. Zorg goed voor jezelf, wees lief voor jezelf maar zoek tevens afleiding om je gedachten af te leiden.
Ik zal me verder wat op de vlakte houden.

grtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram en Sietske: deze discusie kan ik op zich niet volgen omdat ik gewoon geen ervaring heb met de beschreven medicatie. Maar er is toch geen enkele wet die stelt dat we het onderling met mekaar moeten eens zijn. Elke discussie zet mensen aan het denken (als het goed is tenminste en anders is het pech), en zoals al eerder aangegeven: de nieuwkomer, of diegene die om raad vraagt, moet zelf de moeite doen om uit te zoeken wiens opinie het dichtste bij haar eigen ervaringen of aanvoelen liggen. Er bestaat niet zoiets als "dé" waarheid bij bijwerkingen van allerlei medicatie: ten eerste liggen die voor iedereen anders, ten tweede is het zo dat éénzelfde medicijn op twee verschillende manier kan reageren; Ik neem nu voor de gemakkelijkheid een medicijn dat totaal los staat van deze discusssie Nasapert, een medicijn dat gegeven wordt bij neusverkoudheden. Volgens de bijsluiter wordt je suf en slapelerig van het product maar mijn huisarts verwittigde mij de eerste keer toen ik het voorgeschreven kreeg al met de woorden: maar het dan ook net het tegenovergestelde (dus niet kunnen slapen) bijverschijnsel worden (wat het nu toevallig bij mij inderdaad geworden is) En hoe verslavend bepaalde medicijnen zijn, hangt ook voor een stukje samen met het chemisch frabriekje dat jouw lijf is. Ik heb net een buurvrouw op visite gehad. Zij is al 4 keer gestopt met Paroxetine en heeft nog nooit sterkte afbouwverschijnselen gehad! Wil dat zeggen dat wij ook geen afbouwverschijnselen mogen hebben van het afbouwen van de paroxetine: neen natuurlijk niet; het is alleen maar heel fijn voor mijn buurvrouw dat ze er geen last van had Er zijn ook zo ontzettend veel factoren die allemaal invloed hebben op onze reactie op medicatie: ben je nog in het vruchtbare gedeelte van je leven dan dank ik dat er zelfs een samenhang is tussen hoe je je medicatie ervaart en in welke periode in je menstruatiecyclus je op dat moment zit. Ben je de menopauze voorbij dan komen er weer andere chemische toestanden zich bemoeien met ons lichaam. Al die verschillende dingen samen, maken ook dat verschillende mensen totaal andere ervaringen kunnen hebben met één en hetzelfde medicijn. Op een gegeven moment moet je volgens mij kunnen zeggen: "we agree to disagree": we zijn het erover eens dat we hierover totaal anders denken. Daarnaast staat het nog iedereen vrij om voor sommige dingen de psych of de huisarts te volgen. Wij zijn uiteindellijk een forum van leken die proberen met de beste bedoelingen anderen te helpen. Maar zet hier 5 dokters die afbouwen van paroxetine en die krijgen gegarandeerd ook regelmatig discussies over de zogenaamde "juiste" werking en dosering van bepaalde geneesmiddelen...

----------


## gabry

Ik ben het grotendeels absoluut niet eens met de adviezen die Lisette gegeven worden over de oxazepam. 
Oxazepam is verslavend bovendien ben je snl aan de dosis van oxazepam gewend, en denk je steeds meer nodig te hebben. Ik heb zelf veel ervaring met oxazepam en 10mg werkt bij mij prima. 
Lees bovendien de bijsluiter van oxazapam maar eens goed door, het kan hyperventilatie en angstaanvallen juist in de hand werken!!!
Gebruik oxazapam liever als een uiterste wanneer het echt niet meer gaat.
Een ieder heeft recht op zijn/haar mening daar heb ik respect voor, maar wilde dit toch even kwijt.

----------


## annemieg

Lieve medeafbouwers en supporters: nu zit ik nog maar op 4 mg en ik mag vrijdag normaal gezien naar de 3 mg. En toch kreeg ik vanochtend weer zo'n akelig levendige droom. Je denkt dat je dat stadium intussen wel "ontgroeit" bent en dan ineens, komt er weer zo'n afbouwverschijnsel waar ik in het begin heel veel last van had, op mijn pad! Ik was, en deze keer ben ik er heel blij mee, door het bezoek gisterenavond, vergeten om de telefoon uit te zetten en die haalde me uiteindelijk terug naar de werkelijkheid. Ik ben gelukkig niet in paniek geraakt: wat dat betreft sta ik dan weer wel duidelijk een heel pak verder dan in het begin. Paroxetine is een vreselijk naar goedje en ik ben er nu wel goed op voorbereid dat, zelfs al zit ik binnen enkele maanden aan het punt dat ik mag stoppen met die rotzooi, dat niet wil zeggen dat daarmee ook alle afbouwverschijnselen weg zullen zijn. Afbouwen van paroxetine is een heel lange lijdensweg maar het goede is dat ik toch merk dat de afkickverschijnselen met de tijd milder en dus leefbaarder worden. Ik hoop voor iedereen dat dit bij jullie ook het geval is.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Heel erg naar die levendige dromen en als ze ddan leuk waren oke! maar dat zijn ze niet he?
Ik ben het met je eens, dat je denkt, hee, het gaat goed en dat plons, zak je eventjes terug en wordt je weer eventjes op de feiten gedrukt, dat het ff langer duurt dan je dacht.
Maar ik denk hoe vaker dat gebeurt, hoe meer 'vertrouwen' je krijgt dat het ook weer goed komt!
Ik zit ook nog op, nou ja 2 ml dan omdat ik vloeibaar heb, nu de derde week. En weet je wat? de kopst. worden minder, zoooo fijn. Nog af en toe misselijk, zere benen, nerveus en zweet aanvalletjes.
En soms, zoals nu na 2/12 uur gewerkt te hebben beetje spanning opgebouwd. 
Het zal allemaal te maken hebben met afbouwen en ga lekker voor de tv hangen, pyama aan en rust nemen.
Ik ga pas eind dec. verder met abouwen, ben erg geschrokken van de vorige keren.

@Lisette, ik hoop dat je meer rust hebt?

----------


## klaasvg

@Annemieg, je zegt dat je binnenkort van 4 naar 3 mg gaat. Besef dat 4 mg wel degelijkm nog een pittige dosis is, al zal bijna iedere arts zeggen dat het niets meer doet...
Ik weet van sommigen dat het onder de 5 mg nog heel zwaar kan zijn, en juist dan zin heel kleine reducties nodig. Van 4 naar 3 mg is een reductie van 25%. Ik zou maximaal 10% aanhouden, dus van 4 naar 3.6 mg. 
En niet ditchen zolang je nog boven de halve mg zit.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ja het is toch telkens weer even "terug naar af" al duurt het dan wel telkens minder lang vooraleer ik herstel. Maar het drukt me inderdaad weer met mijn neus op de feiten! Ik ben wel ontzettend blij dat jouw kopstoringen nu duidelijk beter zijn; Want dat lijken me echt de vreselijkste dingen! Die misselijkheid, de zere benen en de zweetaanvallen blijven ook bij mij de duidelijkste symptomen van het afbouwen ook al zijn die ondertussen draagbaar geworden. Gelijk heb je dat je nu echt even lekker achter de tv gaat hangen met kleding waarin alleen het comfortabele van belang is!
@Klaas: Dat 4 mg niet meer zou werken lijkt me de grootste onzin! Ik voel toch nog elke dag dat ik bezig ben met afbouwen, ook al loopt het op zich best lekker. Gabry heeft het mij ingeprent: de laatste 5 mg zijn de zwaarste om af te bouwen! Maar ik zit hier met het probleem dat in België geen vloeibare paroxetine te krijgen is en vermits ik nu gewend ben aan het werken met de capsules met poeder van 1 mg hoop ik dat het nu ook zal lukken. Wat is ditchen?
@Zavira en Lisette: hoe gaat het meiden?

----------


## Geram

Hihi, ja Klaas, wat is ditchen??
Klopt wat je zegt Klaas, artsen denken dat 4 mg niets is, ze zeggen dan, dat is een homeopatische dosis, werkt dus niet. Nou, dan zitten ze inderaad goed fout.
Ik denk zeker voor mensen die al lange tijd aan de paroxetine zijn.
Heb daar zelf mn ervaringen mee en die waren absoluut niet prettig.
Ikzelf ga dus echt met 10% minderen, heb trouwens nooit afgebouwd met een hele mg, altijd met een halve. Maar na de laatste keer weet ik dat dat voor mij niet goed werkt.

Ben vandaag meer gespannen dan de dagen ervoor, en heb jammergenoeg nu al een halve Lora in 'moeten' nemen, ik schrijf moeten tussen aanhalingstekens, want moet niks natuurlijk maar zorg even goed voor mezelf. Wil nl niet te lang in spanning ziten omdat de kans dan toeneemt bij mij op angst of kopst. en dat WIL ik niet.

@ Annemieg,
Is het echt niet mogelijk om een halve mg te minderen? Kun je de capsules niet openen en dan de poeder halveren? Om de andere helft van de poeder te behouden kun je die opvangen en in de vouw van een gevouwen papiertje doen en dan verder dicht vouwen.
Een idee misschien?

----------


## klaasvg

Ehhh. ditchen is een beetje vernederlanding van "to ditch" dat zoeiets betekent als "weggooien, afdanken".
In jargon betekent het dat je helemaal stopt met slikken  :Smile: 
En er zijn idd altijd mogelikjheden om exact af te wegen, er zijn via Ebay milligram weegschaaltjes te koop. De grote online supportsites geven hier desgevraagd hulp bij. Niet kunnen afwegen kan/mag nooit een reden zijn om te snel te gaan...

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram @ Annemieg: Vandaag helaas weer een slechte dag. Gisteren was het goed te doen, samen met de oxazepam, maar vandaag steekt de paniek er weer dwars door heen. Ik zit op dag 10 van de opbouw, dus mijn man blijft me maar op het hart drukken, dat ik de moed niet moet verliezen en dat ik er zeker doorheen ga komen. Maar O wat is dat moeilijk om te geloven en me aan vast te houden!!

----------


## Geram

@ Lisette,

Erg naar voor je al die paniek!! Heel erg herkenbaar hoor, en niet alleen bij mij!!
Heb er welliswaar geen last meer van maar hebt ze heel heftig gehad, zo erg dat het niet te dragen was.
Je zit nu op dag 10 van de opbouw, nu moet het na 4 dagen gaan minderen, echt waar.
Wacht dat nog even af, hou dat nog even vol.
Als het dan nog niet beter wordt, vind ik dat je erover na moet gaan denken om toch naar 5 mg te gaan want dan denk ik dat je teveel krijgt. Zo ging het bij mij!
Ik ben toen direct naar 5 mg gegaan, kreeg wel schokjes in mn hoofd, maar ik kende dat al zo goed dat ik daar niet bang van werd. Maar ik werd rustiger nadat ik 3 dagen 5 mg had.
Mijn ervaring is dat het vanaf 5 mg naar nul het zwaarste is, maar je zou e.v eerst naar 7.5 kunnen gaan 3 dagen en dan naar 5mg.
Maar wacht nu eerst die 4 dagen nog, hoe hels ze ook zijn. Je hebt die keus gemaak om 10 mg te nemen.
(Als dit mij overkwam ging ik direct naar 5 mg, maar daar zijn de meningen over verdeeld. Zoals ik al zei, mij deed het goed)

Maar ik heb nog een vraagje. Zijn die paniekaanvallen begonnen toen je ging minderen of toen je gestopt was. Hoe lang geleden was daarvoor, je laatste aanval? Dus toen je nog aan de seroxat zat?

Ik heb echt met je te doen, vind het zo naar voor je..

Houd moed hoor, denk erom!

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Nog een vraagje, ben je ooit behandeld voor je paniekaanvallen? Therapie gehad in welke vorm dan ook? Zo ja, had je ze toen overwonnen?

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: de paniek is pas 4 weken na het stoppen met parox begonnen. Maar is verergerd sinds ik ongeveer 5 dagen aan het herstarten was. Dit herken ik op zich wel van m'n eerste keer opstarten, maar de ernst ervan overvalt me weer! Ik had daarvoor al in geen jaren meer paniekaanvallen gehad toen ik op de parox zat, behalve de keren, dat ik eerder probeerde te stoppen. Toen ging het al mis van 20 naar 15 mg. Terwijl ik nu een jaar lang prima op 10 mg heb gefunctioneerd! En daarna weer prima op 5 mg, maar waarschijnlijk te kort! Erg moeilijk hoor, om moed te houden! xx Lisette

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: ik heb wel psychotherapie gehad toen ik aan de parox ging (is dus al 10 jaar geleden). De bedrijfsarts stelt psychologische behandeling voor en natuurlijk wil ik dat doen. Als ik eerst maar weer wat rustiger ben!

----------


## Geram

Oke Lisette,

Ook ik heb psychotherapie gehad 15 jaar geleden en 2 jaar geleden 2 andere vormen van therapieen.
Je weet dus wat je kan doen als je een aanval hebt? Probeer dat toe te passen. Ik weet dat angst en paniek je verlamd, maar ik denk dat je ook weet dat je daar dwars doorheen moet gaan en iets moet gaan doen voor afleiding. Ik hamer daar steeds op omdat dat het enige is dat kan werken.
Ook weet ik dat je waarsch. denk, dat kan ik nu niet. dan zeg ik heel streng, JA, dat kan je wel, spreek je wil aan en luister niet naar dat stemmetje die zegt, ik kan dat niet nu. Want dan heeft dat stemmetje het gewonnen. Jij moet winnen, overwinnen.

Kom op Lisette, doen! Help jezelf, ik kan je alleen advies geven maar jij zult het verder moeten doen....

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette: dat je de moed bijna verliest is echt wel te begrijpen! Het duurt ook heel heel lang vooraleer je stabiel wordt. Hetgeen mij nog wat vertrouwen geeft is het feit dat je gisteren toch een betere dag had. Ik ben het met Geram eens: als het binnen 4 dagen niet beter gaat moet je terug naar beneden maar liefst wel milligram per milligram dus zorg ervoor dat je de vloeibare vorm in huis hebt! Ik kan me ook best voorstellen dat je momenteel niet de puf hebt om in therapie te gaan: je moet je wel kunnen concentreren op wat de therapeut zegt en vraagt en dat kan je momenteel waarschijnlijk niet. Om eerlijk te zijn ben ik wat bang dat je in een soort toestand gekomen bent waarbij niet meer in te schatten valt of je nu last hebt van opbouwverschijnselen of van een te hoge dosis, in een soort van vicieuze cirkel dus. Jij hebt echt wel pech gehad dat je "pas" paniekaanvallen kreeg toen je al 4 weken gestopt was met de paroxetine. Hoe ben je vroeger eigenlijk omgegaan met de paniekaanvallen (toen je voor het eerst opstartte)? Heb je nog enig idee van hoelang die toen aangehouden hebben? Kreeg je toen rustgevende medicatie en zo ja, hielp die je toen wel? Ik herhaal het nog even want ik vind het echt wel belangrijk: het feit dat je je gisteren beter voelde is toch een signaal: elke dag dat je beter bent is iets dat we zeker niet over het hoofd mogen zien ondanks het feit dat de paniekaanvallen nu terug heel hevig zijn. Wat ik absoluut wil vermijden is dat je té snel toch terug zou afbouwen want dan loopt het gegarandeerd fout. Klaas is hét prototype van iemand die met een cold turkey gestopt is en met ontzettend veel moeite terug stabiel raakte. Herlees zijn raad want ik denk dat die goud waard is. Geen van de andere mensen die op het forum zit heeft zulke rotervaringen als hij gehad. Wat dat betreft zitten wij met z'n allen, ondanks alle verschrikkelijke afkickverschijnselen in de luxe-positie dat we stabiel geraakt zijn! Ik wens je veel moed en probeer ons elke dag op de hoogte te houden, ook en vooral als je je beter voelt. Ik begrijp heel goed dat je dan even niet aan het afbouwen wil denken maar wij hebben echt álle informatie nodig om jou verder te kunnen helpen.

----------


## annemieg

@LIsette65: Om jou niet nog meer in verwarring te brengen gai ik even overleg plegen met Geram in een privé-berichtje. Zo kunnen we kijken of we op één lijn zitten. Is dat niet het geval dan krijg je van ons beiden een eigen opinie en zal je instinctief moeten beslissen wat je gaat doen, maar liggen onze visies dicht bij elkaar dan kan één van ons beiden beter de hele uitleg doen en wordt het voor jou wat overzichtelijker

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Ik sluit me aan bij Annemieg.
probeer zo duidelijk mogelijk te omschrijven wat voor een paniek, geef het een getal hoe hoog je zit.
Geef ook aan of je momenten hebt dat het ietwat beter gaat en hoelang die momenten duren en wat je toen aan het doen was enz enz.
Des te beter wij je kunnen steunen enof advies kunnen geven.
Annemieg en ik hebben overleg over jou als je dat niet erg vind, zo kunnen we misschien tot een beter resultaat komen om je te helpen hier doorheen te komen.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Geram

@ hihi Annemieg

----------


## Geram

Ik moet nu echt mn bed in, ik val om. Wens iedereen een rustige nacht toe en sterkte en wens voor allen morgen een betere dag toe! Mn nu even voor Lisette, moed houden hoor, klamp je vast aan je man als het te bar wordt.

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram @Annemieg: Lief juist dat jullie even samen overleggen! Met die paniek van mij is het best vreemd: ik heb niet zulke aanvallen, met de bekende symptomen. Ik krijg gewoon een heel heet gevoel door m'n lijf, dat soms een poosje, maar ook uren of dagen lang kan aanhouden. Ik blijf van buiten heel rustig en er is niets aan me te zien, maar van binnen ga ik kapot van de spanning. Dat gevoel kan door m'n armen of over m'n rug, of in m'n achterhoofd zitten. Ik kan er geen pail op trekken wanneer het gebeurt. Vanmiddag nam ik een oxazepam en binnen een kwartier kreeg ik zo'n aanval. Toen was ik helemaal stomverbaasd. Hoewel ik daarna op de bijsluiter las, dat de werking van de oxazepam pas na 1 of 2 uur begint. Maar ik heb van beide oxa's vandaag geen enkel voordeel gemerkt in tegenstelling tot gisteren. xxx Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette, kan je aangeven wat er gisteren precies "beter" was? Had je minder paniekaanvallen of kon je de paniekaanvallen met de oxazepam beter de baas? Wacht je niet te lang met het nemen van de oxazepam? Ik heb helemaal geen ervaring met dat medicijn maar als je mij verteld dat het pas na 1 à 2 uur begint te werken, heb ik toch mijn bedenkingen bij het voorschrijven van net deze medicatie. Je hebt nu iets nodig dat heel snel werkt, dat je kan innemen op de moment dat de spanning in je lichaam zich opbouwt. Want zodra dat gebeurt raak je er zo moeilijk weer uit, dus je moet preventief iets nemen dat ervoor zorgt dat die spanning geen kans krijgt. Heb ik het juist als ik de spanning omschrijf als spierspanning? Paroxetine heeft namelijk de vervelende bijkomstigheid dat het je er ontzettende spierpijn van kan krijgen: ik heb zelf dagen gehad (tijdens het afbouwen) dat ik mijn benen moest dwingen om te bewegen. Ik heb (toen ik nog 30 mg paroxetine nam) een tijdje in een rolstoel gezeten voor het boodschappen doen, omdat ik geen 3 stappen meer vooruit kon zetten. Je zegt dat je niks aan je buitenkant ziet maar ga je zweten bij zo'n aanval of zit dat heet gevoel alleen in je? En ik ben even niet mee denk ik want wat neem je nog naast de oxazepam als rustgevend medicijn? Probeer in ieder geval op tijd iets rustgevend te nemen zodat je de aanvallen voor kan blijven! Wees even niet bang om een nieuwe verslaving op te doen, je hebt de rust NU nodig. Kan je 's nachts eigenlijk slapen en hoe zit het dan met de aanvallen? Ik kruip nu ook in mijn nest; ik heb mijn avondmedicatie veel te laat genomen wat niet zo verstandig is, maar ja, ik kan de klok jammer genoeg niet terugdraaien. Ik wens iedereen hier een rustige nacht met zoveel slaap als je nodig hebt. En morgen gaan we er met z'n allen weer tegenaan!

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg: Gisteren bleef de paniek en spanning onder controle met de oxazepam, ik voelde me nog wel heel rot, maar het was te behappen. Vandaag deed de oxa niets voor m'n gevoel. Ik heb verder geen slaapmedicatie, de bedoeling is dat ik voor het slapen gaan ook oxa neem. Als ik geluk heb, slaap ik daar twee of drie uur op, en soms val ik een paar uur later dan nog even weer in slaap, maar het slapen is echt waardeloos!
Ik heb geen spierspanning, maar zo'n intense spanning in m'n lijf, dat ik het gevoel heb uit elkaar te knallen. Die spanning kan in m'n buik zitten of in m'n hele romp of in m'n hoofd. Daarnaast kan het overgaan in dat paniekgevoel.
Wens jullie allen een goede nachtrust! xxx Lisette

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Ik herken het branden aan de achterkant in je lijf. Ik heb dat jaren geleden gehad. Het is het begin van een heftige hyperventilatie aanval. Word je dan ook misselijk?
De enige oplossing is, ga liggen, handen op je buik, 3 tellen inademen met je mond, dan net zolang van je afblazen met een getuite mond als je kunt en weer vanaf voren af aan en je buik dwingen om adem te halen en niet je borst!
Dit moet je oefenen, heb je niet 1,2,3 gedaan.
Ik heb dagen gehad dat ik wel 15 x ging liggen, toen het liggen beter ging, probeerde ik het zittend en daarna lopend. Toen kreeg ik het onder controle en was er niet meer bang voor. Hyperventilatie komt voort uit angst en spanning. Nou, daar zit jij middenin.
En wat ook goed is, want je spieren verkrampen, is rek en strekoefeningen, ga dat lekker op muziek doen.

Ik heb nog een ander advies, maar wil even op Annemieg wachten welk advies we gaan geven aan je, qua rustgevers.

Sterkte meis.

En geef maar goed aan wat je voelt in welke mate, geef het een cijfer (spanning/angst) zodat wij je beter kunne voorzien in advies.

----------


## Geram

ps Lisette,
Wat ik je ook adviseer en ik denk dat je dat direkt moet gaan doen.
Maak een afspraak bij Mensendieck therapie voor ademhalingsoefeningen. Heb ik toen gedaan en dat was echt supergoed, zo kwam ik van de hyperventilatie af, van hen heb ik ook die oefeningen, doen!
Alle hulp aangrijpen die daar voor zijn!

----------


## zavira

Gisteren ben ik weer bij acupuncturiste geweest en bij haar krijg ik ook Hartcoherentietraining, het valt niet mee maar volgens mij kan jij hier ook wel wat aan hebben Lisette! Je leert meer controle over je ademhaling en dus je lichaam te krijgen. Kijk maar eens op onderstaande linken:

http://www.ggzgroep.nl/hartcoherentie-training/ Vergoeding is mogelijk als je een verwijsbrief van de huisarts krijgt... 

En deze kan je direct al oefenen Lisette, het werkt echt! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpRmWbYYlWk

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: daar kan Lisette ook inderdaad wat mee! Wat ontzettend goed dat je accupuncturiste zich ook met dit soort dingen bezighoudt want het is toch zo belangrijk om rust in je lichaam te krijgen. Hoe gaat het verder met jou? Blijf je je stabiel voelen? Kan je de troep die je over je heen krijgt er nog bij hebben? Je mag best bij ons komen "uithuilen" of je frustraties van je afschrijven hoor!
@Lisette65: Ik denk dat Geram eindelijk de juiste omschrijving heeft voor die paniekaanvallen van jou! Neen, dan is er van spierspanning geen sprake! En dat je bang wordt van de hyperventilatie is begrijpelijk: je krijgt het gevoel dat je stikt of dood gaat. In dat kader kan ik ook dat "heet" gevoel plaatsen dat je dan door je lichaam voelt gaan. Hyperventilatie is ontzettend beangstigend en komt inderdaad op de meest rare momenten naar boven en is maar heel moeilijk te doorbreken. Ik ken meerdere mensen die ervoor opgenomen zijn op de spoeddienst (in Nederland crisisdienst) omdat de symptomen niet bij iedereen gelijklopend zijn. Bij mijn weten zijn inderdaad oefeningen met je ademhaling de enige manier om hyperventilatie onder controle te krijgen. Je moet de oefeningen ook echt "oefenen" in die zin dat je ze zo vaak moet doen dat je er automatisch kan op terugvallen als je een aanval krijgt. Het gaat ook even duren vooraleer je de oefeningen onder de knie hebt. Het lijkt mij belangrijk dat je man enkele keren mee de oefeningen doet. Zo kan hij, als je een aanval krijgt, jou ondersteunen door luidop mee te tellen bij het in- en uitademen. Zeker zo lang de oefeningen nog niet tot een automatisme verworden zijn kan je die hulp heel goed gebruiken. In samenspraak met Geram wil ik het gebruik van de oxazepam toch nog eens aankaarten: ik heb niet het gevoel dat het medicijn jou voldoende rust brengt. Het feit dat het zo lang duurt vooraleer het begint te werken, helpt ook al niet. En nu geef je ook aan dat het je niet helpt bij het slapen. Je moet echt terug naar de huisarts en deze argumenten op tafel gooien. Geram en ik zijn voorstanders van het gebruik van alprazolam (Xanax) omdat je het meerdere keren per dag kan nemen (dus preventief), omdat het snel werkt (dus ook als je eentje neemt als je een aanval voelt opkomen) en ook omdat wij (en Zavira) het geen zwaar verslavend middel vinden: we hebben allemaal al de dosis verhoogd toen het nodig was en terug verlaagd; Geram en Zavira kunnen nu helemaal zonder en ik zal altijd een kleine dosis nodig hebben (ivm een aangeboren aandoening). En aub neem de rustgevende tabletten echt op tijd in zodat je ingrijpt vooraleer zo'n aanval op zijn hevigst is. De minimale dosis per tablet moet echt 1 mg zijn om zijn werk te doen. Met die tabletten mag je wel wat spelen (eentje erbij als het nodig is of eentje extra voor het slapengaan). Ga vooral geen te lichte dosis nemen want dat is weggegooid geld en middelen: je moet zelf ondervinden vanaf welke dosis de invloed op jouw lichaam werkt maar vermits het een snelwerkend medicijn is, duurt dat uitzoeken niet erg lang. Ik weet niet welke band je met je huisarts hebt, of je met hem/haar open kan praten maar naar mijn inziens is de oxazepam echt geen goede medicatie voor je vermits je duidelijk aangeeft dat er dagen zijn dat je er niet mee geholpen bent. Bijt dus even door de zure appel en probeer een open gesprek met je huisarts te krijgen. Je hebt zelf inspraak in wat men je wil geven. Lukt het echt niet bij deze huisarts om de oxazepam te laten vervangen door een snelwerkend rustgevend medicijn dan moet je een andere huisarts nemen. Dit is te belangrijk. Ik wil ook nog even terugkomen op een zinnetje dat je gisterenavond schreeft ivm de paniekaanvallen: "Dit herken ik op zich wel van m'n eerste keer opstarten, maar de ernst ervan overvalt me weer!". Heb ik het juist als ik hieruit de conclusie trek dat je dezelfde soort en heftigheid van paniekaanvallen al gehad hebt bij het allereerste opstarten? Zijn de aanvallen (die volgens mij dus inderdaad hyperventilatie-aanvallen zijn) toen na een tijdje uit zichzelf weggebleven of heb je toen ook extra medicatie gekregen? Ik raad je nogmaals aan om een dagboek bij te houden waarin je echt alles noteert en alles een cijfer geeft (op een schaal van 0 tot 10 waarbij 10 ondragelijk is en 0 bijna perfect). Noteer de stomste dingen in het dagboek, niet alleen de zware bijverschijnselen zoals de hyperventilatie maar ook minder erge dingen zoals misselijkheid, gebrek aan eetlust, spierpijn, hoe goed of slecht je slaapt enz) en geef alles een cijfer. Noteer bij elke dag de dosis paroxetine die je neemt én de eerste 10 dagen ook wanneer je iets rustgevend neemt. Je vegeet nameijk heel snel een heleboel dingen en aan de hand van het dagboek kan je soms de puzzel in mekaar leggen. Ja, er staat je nog wat te doen, maar dit is echt de enige manier om eindelijk stabiel te raken. En stabiel raken is waar we momenteel naar streven; afbouwen volgt pas veel veel later. Ik wens je de moed die je nu nodig hebt om deze noodzakelijke stappen te zetten

----------


## Geram

Ben het helemaal eens met Annemieg!!

----------


## Geram

@ Lisette,

Ik wil niet dat je het gevoel krijgt dat ik aandring ofzo, en dat is ook pertinent niet mijn bedoeling, hou daar zelf ook niet van maar ben wel benieuwd hoe het je vandaag gegaan is?


lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Geram: Nee hoor, ik vat het helemaal op als meeleven! Had vandaag geen puf om achter de computer te gaan, omdat ik me zoooo verschrikkelijk voel! Maar...ik had vanmiddag een afspraak bij de mesoloog, gelukkig kon m'n man me brengen! Zij constateerde oa, Dat m'n hypofyse en schildklier heel slecht reageerden en dat m'n darmen op dit moment weinig opnemen (geen voeding maar ook geen medicijnen) en dat er iets in de overdracht niet goed gaat (ingewikkeld verhaal, snap het zelf ook niet helemaal). Heb daarvoor co-enzym vit B gekregen. Verder had ik zelf het idee, dat de oxazepam averechts bij mij werkte. Zonder dat ik dat tegen haar gezegd had, ging ze meten en was stomverbaasd dat de oxa niet werkte en zelfs tegen de paroxetine in werkte!
En...m'n zenuwstelsel reageerde goed op 10 mg paroxetine, dus toch maar daarop verder. Ik ga nu wel weer alprazolam vragen aan de huisarts, misschien dat dat nog wat verlichting brengt. Hoop morgen de vit B in huis te hebben en dan maar hopen, dat dit idd megasnel gaat helpen!!!
Maar goed: was wel ff opgelucht, dat er een verklaring lijkt te zijn waarom het steeds slechter ging ipv beter.
Wat de paniek betreft: het is echt geen hyperventilatie. Ik adem ook heel normaal tijdens zo'n aanval, maar er zijn ook dagen, dat ik de hele dag zo'n gevoel door m'n lijf heb. Volgens de mesoloog is dat adrenaline, die door m'n hypofyse dus niet goed wordt afgebroken.

Bedankt voor je meeleven! Jij ook sterkte met alles! xxx Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Lisette: zo krijgen we stilaan toch een beetje een beter beeld van de situatie! Wat is eigenlijk een "mesoloog", Waarschijnlijk gebruiken we hier in België gewoon een andere benaming?! Het toedienen van vitamine B wordt heel veel gedaan bij mensen die problemen hebben bij het nemen van AD of die, zoals jij, van die troep afwillen. Vit. B versterkt het zenuwstelsel en dat kan je op die momenten volgens mij zeer goed gebruiken. Het is een enorme opluchting om te lezen dat je lichaam toch goed op de 10 mg paroxetine reageert. Zo kunnen we waarschijnlijk alsnog uitsluiten dat je in het W-syndroom terechtgekomen zou kunnen zijn en dat is iets waar ik heel heel dankbaar voor ben. Knap van je dat je morgen toch terug naar de huisarts trekt voor het voorschrijven van de alprazolam. Ik had al een bang vermoeden dat de combinatie oxazepam en paroxetine bij jou absoluut niet aansloeg. Nu hebben we weer bijgeleerd dat die combinatie in sommige gevallen zelfs tegen de paroxetine gaat werken. Dat moeten we echt in ons achterhoofd houden!
Ik moet je alleen een klein beetje teleurstellen wat de vitamine B betreft: het is een schitterend medicijn dat hier volgens mij helemaal op zijn plaats is maar het werkt slechts langzaam. Om dat ik stukken in mijn darm mis die verantwoordelijk zijn voor het opnemen van vitamine B krijg ik regelmatig extra spuitjes toegediend. En dan mag ik toch rekenen op een week of 4 voor ik echt een groot verschil merk. Dus de alprazolam zal even het groffe werk alleen moeten doen maar dat medicijn kan dat echt mits je maar genoeg inneemt en ook preventief werkt.Wat wel zo prettig is, is dat je binnen enkele weken én de resultaten van de vitamine B zal ondervinden, én de resultaten van de alprazolam (waarmee je best wat mag spelen); De wetenschap dat je lichaaam zich goed voelt bij de 10 mg paroxetine is ook van ontzettend groot belang: het geeft je meer zelfvertrouwen in de behandeling. Wie meer zelfvertrouwen in zijn behandeling heeft, kan de moeilijkere periodes ook wat beter aan. Ik neem zo van je aan dat je enorm opgelucht bent, dat ben ik ook voor jou. En adrenaline staat er nu eenmaal voor gekend dat het ons hele lichaam kan opjagen, vandaar waarschijnlijk het feit dat je onder die constante spanning stond. Dit bezoekje aan de mesoloog heeft je een heleboel belangrijke informatie gegeven en ik hoop (en denk) dat het je ook wat rust gebracht heeft. Nu morgen nog bij de huisarts langs en dan heb je alles in huis om de rest van het opbouwen op een iets aangenamere manier verder te zetten.Ik vermoed dat je dan wel snel stabiel zal staan op de 10 mg en dat zou een fantastische eerste overwinning zijn!
Probeer deze nacht zoveel mogelijk slaap te krijgen; je hebt elk beetje energie groot nodig! Trouwens: heel lief dat je man je kon brengen maar ik denk dat het ook voor hem belangrijk was om al deze dingen te horen: zo kan hij zelf ook weer verder en krijgt hij ook wat meer vertrouwen in het hele prcoes!

----------


## Geram

@Lisette,

Ben het eens met Annemieg, erg fijn dat je wat gerustgesteld bent. Vind het ook knap en dapper dat je stappen hebt ondernomen om bij een arts of in jouw geval een mesoloog te raden bent gegaan.
Het klopt dat de adrenaline door je lijf giert, dat gebeurt bij angst en paniek.
Bij angst wil je vluchten en normaliter zorgt de adrenaline ervoor dat je daar de kracxht voor hebt en een spurt neemt en de adrenaline verdwijnt na die actie. Alleen in dit geval kan je niet wegvluchten en blijft die aderenaline in je lijf, hoe naar ook.
Je hyperventileert dan misschien niet, hoewel bij angst/paniek je ademhaling altijd sneller/te snel gaat.
Je zou daarom toch die adenmhalingsoefeningen kunnen doen, want het is niet allleen om hyperventilatie af te laten nemen, je raakt er ook erg ontspannen van.
En goed dat je aan de vitamine b begint, ik neem deze al jaren in en neem ook omega 3 vislolie, moet je wel gezuiverde nemen. Maar dat is geheel aan jou natuurlijk want het kost wel weer wat.

Wat betreft het niet werken van de oxacepam of het tegen werken, is zeer goed mogelijk. Weet je, dat is voor een ieder toch weer anders en je moet het zelf ervaren, jammergenoeg.
Ikzelf heb vele medicatie's gehad die niet werkten, hoe frustrerend is dat!! Om hopeloos van te worden. Ligt ook aan de enzymen, hoe weet ik niet maar dat vertelde mn psychiater, ook werd mij verteld, dat mijn lever té snel werkt en de medicatie zo weer mn lijf uitwerkte. Heel gek allemaal.

Vind het ook dapper dat je vandaag naar je huisarts gaat voor alprazolam, hoop dat deze wel gaat werken, en die moet echt gaan werken na drie kwartier! zoniet, dan is er nog Lorazepam. 


Ik hoop nu echt dat je stabieler wordt en meer rust krijgt en daarmee het vertrouwen dat het goed komt. Het kost tijd, enorm veel tijd dit alles en later het verdere afbouwen.

succes vandaag!!

lvgrtjs

----------


## Lisette65

@Annemieg @Geram Heb vandaag weer een vervangende arts telefonisch gesproken, was trouwens zeer betrokken en meedenkend. Hij vond, dat ik best een lage dosering alprazolam had (0,25 mg) en zei, dat ik er af en toe best twee mocht nemen. Gelukkig wilde hij een receptje voorschrijven. Had vandaag de hele dag nog vet veel paniek, maar ja steeds op 1 alpra van 0,25 mg gezeten, duzzz!
Mesologie is een methode die tussen reguliere en alternatieve geneeskunde in zit. Via het meten van de organen op punten op handen en voeten wordt er een diagnose gesteld. De in te zetten middelen kunnen daarna ook uitgetest worden op effectiviteit. Een heel mooie methode! Beetje lastig om precies uit te leggen, maar als je er op googled kom je meer te weten.
Wat de vit B betreft: daar heb ik een co-enzym van gekregen. Het voordeel hiervan is, dat er geen problemen met de opname zijn: ze worden rechtstreeks opgenomen. Omdat mijn darmen zo slecht functioneren, neem ik dus veel niet goed op. Ik heb hiervoor ook een heel milde probiotica voorgeschreven gekregen (eentje die eigenlijk voor babies gebruikt wordt!)
Ik was natuurlijk best opgelucht, vooral ook omdat bleek dat de paroxetine echt óp m'n zenuwstelsel aan het werken is. Al dacht de mesoloog dat ik er nog lang niet optimaal profijt van heb kunnen hebben door de slechte opname. Maar toch blijft het moeilijk om echt te vertrouwen, dat het goed komt, vooral omdat ik me natuurlijk zo beroerd voel. Maar ik probeer positief te blijven! Vandaag heeft m'n man alle middelen opgehaald, die ik nodig heb, dus ik kan gaan beginnen. Ik was al bezig met omega 3, daar moet ik gewoon mee doorgaan en verder nog een middel om m'n buikvlies rustig te krijgen.
Ik hoop en bid dat het nu echt aan mag slaan!

Hoop dat jullie dag iets beter verlopen is? Annemie, geen levendige dromen meer gehad?

Lieve groet,

Lisette

----------


## annemieg

@Hoi Lisette65: Ik heb inderdaad even op mesologie gegoogled en kwam uit op wat hier rond Antwerpen een holistisch arts genoemd wordt, dus ik denk dat ik wel mee ben. Ik vind 1 alpra van 0,25 écht een veel te lage dosis: ik neem zelf tabletten van 1 mg. Dus ik ben het helemaal eens met de vervangend arts: als je maar tabletten krijgt van 0,25 mg zal je er meerdere in één keer moeten nemen want van die lage dosis voel je niet echt niets en ben je ook niet geholpen in dit stadium (later misschien wel maar niet om te stabiliseren). En ik blijf het tot vervelens toe herhalen: neem het preventief! Wel fantastisch dat de mesoloog een co-enzym voorgeschreven heeft: die weet blijkbaar wel waar hij mee bezig is. En een probiotica die voor babies gebruikt wordt lijkt mij ook niet verkeerd. Het klopt ook helemaal dat, als je darmen niet optimaal functioneren, je er veel langer dan iemand anders over doet om stoffen optimaal naar binnen te krijgen. En dan kan ik daaraan absoluut koppelen waarom het zo lang duurde vooraleer je je eerste paniekaanval kreeg! Ik heb echt het gevoel dat deze arts de nagel op de kop slaat. Ik kan alles plaatsen wat hij zegt en wat hij voorschrijft klopt met mijn eigen visie. Voor mij vallen er nu een aantal puzzelstukjes op zijn plaats die ik tevoren niet kon plaatsen (zoals het feit dat je zo laat die paniekaanval kreeg en ook dat het zolang duurt vooraleer je voelt dat je stabiel bent) Volgens mij mag je de man echt vertrouwen! Gewoon doorgaan met wat je bezig was te nemen in combinatie met meerdere alprazolam: je moet goed beseffen dat jouw darmen, net als de mijne, een aantal dingen moeilijk opnemen. Het kan dus perfect zijn dat je de ene moment geen baat hebt bij de alpra en bij de volgende inname wel resultaat krijgt. Daaruit vloeit ook verder dat jij, net als ik, flink lange "rustperiodes" zal nodig hebben tussen de verschillende stappen van het afbouwen (reken maar op 4 tot 6 weken). Nu je echt alles in huis hebt, kan je morgen goed beginnen! Je mag de eerst alprazolam op je nuchtere maag nemen, een kwartuurtje voor het eten. Als je daarna de paroxetine neemt en vervolgens eet, ben je het meest zeker dat beide stoffen opgenomen worden, samen met je ontbijt. Als je de stoffen pas na je ontbijt neemt heb je kans dat alleen je ontbijt goed opgenomen wordt maar de medicatie niet meer voldoende vrij kan komen in je bloedsomloop: dan neemt je lever er eerst al een groot stuk vanaf zodat de werkende stof die je darmen nog kunnen opnemen al vermindert. Het zijn van die stomme kleine trucjes, maar ze helpen wel. Na 30 jaar leven met Crohn en een groot stuk darm dat weggenomen is, én met het advies van een heel goede internist heb ik dit soort van kleine dingen leren op waarde schatten want de tips en trucjes werken wel degelijk. Durf je nu even laten gaan en durf deze man te vertrouwen. Vertrouwen in je behandeling is iets zeer essentieels. Als je durft je wantrouwen los te laten ga je ook minder adrenaline aanmaken omdat je lichaam niet meer in een "vlucht of vecht"-positie terechtkomt: je laat je verdediging zakken en je adrenalinepeil zakt mee. Niet proberen om overal controle over te hebben; dat lukt toch niet. Probeer ook de ontspanningsoefeningen van Geram en Zavira als de adrenaline weer door je lichaam raast. Want, ook dit is belangrijk: adrenaline maakt ook dat je darmen niet optimaal functioneren. Ze halen in eerste instantie net die stoffen uit wat je binnenkrijgt die nodig zijn om te overleven dus niet de xanax en niet de paroxetine maar eiwitten en koolhydraten omdat je lichaam zich klaarmaakt om puur te overleven. En dat kan je nu net niet gebruiken! De bedoeling is om je lichaam nu in "ruststand" te zetten. Naast ademhalingsoefeningen kan het zelfs helpen om alles wat je doet met overdreven rust te doen: je loopt niet even naar de koelkast, je slentert naar de koelkast. Vergis je niet: dat vraagt een enorme discipline als je gewend ben om alles zo efficiënt mogelijk te doen! Ik weet dat dit allemaal wat "wollig" klinkt maar het is de enige manier die ik ken om uit die adrenaline-rush te raken.
Ik heb vannacht geen dromen meer gehad (alleen last van een krolse kat maar dat is een ander verhaal!). Ik had om 10 uur voldoende geslapen om mij uitgerust te voelen en dat is in de loop van de dag alleen maar beter geworden. Stilaan leert mijn lijf blijkbaar dat het nu ook met minder slaap toe komt. Maar mensenlief, wat heeft dat toch lang geduurd! En dat ga jij ook ondervinden: al voel je je nu superberoerd: het betert echt! Probeer alles zoveel mogelijk "los" te laten, niet in een kramp te schieten en als dat toch gebeurt, ga dan ergens rustig je ademhalingsoefeningen doen. Vertrouw op de mesoloog: jouw lichaam heeft darmen die niet echt optimaal zijn en daar kan je niks aan doen (behalve dan het een beetje om de tuin te leiden door van die kleine trucjes). Je moet je neerleggen bij dingen waar je geen controle over hebt ipv halsstarrig toch te proberen er alsnog controle over te krijgen. Dat kost tonnen energie waar je niks mee vooruit raakt.
Ik wens je veel succes: je hebt nu de juiste informatie en de juiste medicatie, dus het zal je wel lukken!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Je hebt het allemaal goed verwoord hoor, niks wolligs aan, knap van je.
Wat je ook zegt, als de adrenaline door je lijf jaagt nemen je darmen niet zovell of niets op. Daarom kwam ik toen ook op die 46 kilo terecht, constant op de toilet, angstontlasting noem ik dat altijd.
En heb dat nog weleens als ik wat angstiger ben, werkt direct op mn darmen.
Wat jij adviseert om bewust extra traag dingen te gaan doen om je lichaam rustig te krijgen doe ik ook geregeld, het voelt alleen zo raar. Je lichaam wil snel, snel, snel maar je hoofd zegt slow,slow, slow maar het werkt op den duur wel, ook even oefenen.

@Lisette,

Ook ben ik het eens qua alprazolam, je mag rustig een dubbele dosis nemen hoor, je moet het je nu zo makkelijk mogelijk maken. Het liefst zoveel nemen tot je geen angst en paniek meer voelt, anders krijg je nooit geen vertrouwen.
En je komt echt wel van de pammen af, heb zelf nooit anders ervaren.
Gewoon als je 2 weken geen angst en paniek meer hebt gevoeld ofzo, daar weer mee gaan minderen, heel zachtjes aan, met kwartjes.
Maar niet stoppen, want je hebt ze nodig voor je verdere afbouw. Maar dat moet jezelf aanvoelen.
Hoop dat je echt 3x daags 2 tabletjes neemt van 0,25 mg. Ga goed voor jezelf zorgen op dit punt, wees lief voor jezelf en pijnig je niet door het niet te doen, je hebt er dan alleen jezelf maar mee. Je wilt toch rustig worden, zonder angst en paniek? Nou, het lukt je niet geheel zelf, dus dan heb je even hulp nodig van voldoende alprzolam!

Succes vandaag en Sterkte.

lvgrtjs

----------


## zavira

Hallo meiden, mijn leven gaat er met mij vandoor de laatste dagen en dat merk ik direct aan de schokjes in mijn hoofd die weer toenemen. 
Dus ook ik ga wat meer alprazolam nemen de komende dagen en mezelf op de bank vastzetten of op bed met boeken en babybreisels. 

Al is dat wel moeilijk met alles wat er in mijn leven en hoofd speelt. Advocaatgeneuzel en de renovatie van mijn lief huisje die 2 weken van tevoren aangekondigd zou worden, maar ach 2 dágen kan toch ook? 
Mevrouw we komen gewoon maandag alvast beginnen met de voegen uit uw muren freezen. Het is mooi weer dus we hebben tijd over... Pardon  :Confused:   :EEK!: 
Want dat betekent dat alles van de muur moet buiten, de luiken voor de ramen eraf moeten en alles van mijn plaatsje af. Hoe hadden de heren zich dat gedacht voor iemand die dat allemaal niet zelf kan?

Dus nijdig de opzichter laten komen, heel gesprek gehad en uiteindelijk hebben ze gisterenmiddag de luiken er voor me afgehaald en alle begroeiing weggehaald en gesnoeid. 
Hartstikke fijn natuurlijk maar ik had net een dag niks  :Frown: 

En dan moet je weer iemand vragen om al het afval wat naar de stort moet (en aan wie je het al -tig keer gevraagd hebt) met spoed weg te halen. Hij zou vroeg komen vanochtend maar is er nog steeds niet zucht. Allemaal van die irritatie en onmacht momenten bah. 

Maar goed, ik heb afgesproken dat ik zoveel mogelijk weghaal, waar ik het moet laten wisten ze eigenlijk zelf ook niet dus ik kwak het wel in de tuin tussen de planten.
En woensdag stap ik in de auto tot vrijdagmiddag als ze weer weg zijn en dan zoeken ze het maar lekker uit! Ik ga naar een vriendinnetje om even rust aan mijn kop te hebben.
Ze zijn namelijk al weken herrie aan het maken in mijn straatje omdat ze aan de andere kant met de eengezinswoningen zijn begonnen. 

Lieve Lisette zo zie je maar hoe belangrijk zoveel mogelijk rust is, ik ging zo lekker en nu knettert mijn kop weer heel de dag.... 

Knuffels voor iedereen

----------


## Geram

Nog even wat over mezelf en het stabiel zijn op 2 ml.
Ik ben best stabiel maar merk ook dat ik nog wankel ben. Wankel in die zin, dat als ik teveel doe of teveel en te lang pieker en dat is hardnekkig, dan krijg ik spanning op mn borst en staan mn rugspieren en borstspieren strak en dat vind ik een rotgevoel, kan daar ook wat angstig van worden. Ook ik denk dan nog, jeetje wanneer stopt dit nou eens.
Ik ga dan mn rugspieren en borstspieren rekken en strekken, werkt dat niet voldoende neem ik een kwart of als ik denk dat dat te weinig zal zijn een halve lorazepam.
Ook ga ik dan aan de gang met die negatieve gedachten die me niet helpen. Ik dwing mezelf dan om positieve zinnen te bedenken en herhaal ze net zolang tot het gaat werken. En ga iets met mn handen doen.
Gedachten worden nl gevoelens.
Negatieve gedachten- negatieve gevoelens. Positieve gedachte - postieve gevoelens.
Zo werkt dat echt het is alleen lastig om positieve gevoelens aan te leren.
Het onderbewuste zit nl al heel lang vol met negatieve gedachten die zomaar in eens daar zijn zonder dat je er erg in hebt.
Die moet je stoppen, het liefst direct, maar dat lukt niet altijd jammergenoeg. Maar ik ga dan bewust positieve gedachten verzinnen en opschrijven en lees ze regelmatig over om de onbewuste negatieve gedachten te laten vervangen door deze positieve. Als je dat maar lang genoeg doet, heeel lang, heb je kans dat die onbewuste negatieve reperterende gedachten meer zullen verdwijnen en je onbewuste de positieve gedachten opneemt en je vandaar uit gaat leven.
Is het nog duidelijk?
Als dit me lukt zal het verdere afbouwen van de paroxetine ook zeker gelukken!

lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## Geram

@ Ach Zavira, wat is dat balen zeg!!! Kun je er echt niet bij hebben nu.
Ik haat het ook als er dingen te snel gebeuren en dan zeker in mn huis.
Goed van je dat je even weg gaat!!
Toen mijn huis werd gerenoveerd, was ik opgenomen, jee, wat vond ik dat fijn.
Maar heb daarvoor ook anderhalve maand in mn straat en achter mn huis, niets anders moet aanhoren dan boren, hakken slopen, om gek van te worden die herrie.

Waardeloos nu voor je, ik begrijp je helemaal, daarom goed dat je eventjes weggaat.
En goed dat je extra rustgevers neemt, heb je ook echt nodig nu.
Ik kan wel zeggen, rusig, doe rustig, maar weet dat dat zo niet werkt jammergenoeg.

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst en laat je lekker verwennen door je vriendin!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira: ja, je leventje gaat er echt met jou vandoor! Wat ontzettend rot voor je, al dat kabaal! Ik word al gek als ik met de hondjes een bouwwerf moet passeren. Ook zo typisch en herkenbaar dat ze zich nooit aan vastgestelde afspraken houden en je zomaar overvallen. Ik ben zelf al zo ver dat ik de buitenbel gewoon afgesloten heb, anders staat er hier elke dag wel iemand die wat moet komen kijken voor klussen (moeten ze eerst -tig keer doen) of het uiteindelijk uitvoeren van de klussen. Ik ben er achter dat iedereen hier de buitenbel uitschakelt om rust te hebben en ben mooi gevolgd! Maar zodra ze aan de buitenkant werken gaan uitvoeren is dat natuurlijk ook geen oplossing. En net het geluid van freezen gaat echt door merg en been. Knap dat je zo assertief was om de bouwopzichter op te roepen en een gesprek met hem aan te gaan. Het helpt niet echt maar je krijgt tenminste weer het gevoel dat je een heel klein beetje vat op de situatie hebt door de juiste informatie te hebben. En dat eeuwige afhankelijk zijn van die paar goedmenende mensen is echt rottig hé. Je durft bijna niet meer bij hen aan te kloppen maar het is van moeten echt pure onmacht en frustratie geeft dat. Je wordt op allerlei manieren driedubbel "gestraft" omdat je zelf een aantal dingen niet meer kan. Je hebt gelijk: jammer voor de planten, maar de winter komt er toch aan dus kwak de boel daar maar neer. Ik vind het ook fantastisch dat je zelf al een oplossing bedacht hebt voor volgende week: lekker uit de herrie en bij een vriendin wat gaan uitrusten en wat bijkletsen...Dat ze het zelf maar uitzoeken: als je er niet bent kunnen ze jou ook niet lastigvallen! Goed ook dat jij zo instinctief aanvoelt wanneer je de alprazolam weer wat moet opdrijven en dat je je met boek en babybreisel terugtrekt op de bank (die eensgezinswoningen zullen er ook niet van de ene op de andere dag staan ben ik bang). En dan ben ik nog niet ingegaan op al dat advocatengedoe: het vreet energie en het schiet slechts heel traag op. Dat je kop weer fratsen met je gaat uithalen is, gezien al dat gedoe, heel begrijpelijk. Maar ik vind dat je er echt heel heel goed mee omgaat. Je bent assertief maar kan het ook loslaten door je op de bank neer te ploffen en/of te vluchten naar een lieve vriendin waar je tot rust mag komen. Jij bouwt ook af in de meest ondankbare situatie! En toch lukt het je omdat je zelf tijdig ingrijpt en zorgt voor je eigen rust. Je doet dat echt prima meid! Je bent hét voorbeeld van hoe een mens ook in moeilijke omstandigheden door kan zetten. Ik ga er even van uit dat je dus v.a. woensdag even niet "bereikbaar" voor ons bent. Goed om te weten, dan hoeven we niet onmiddellijk ongerust te worden omdat we je niet op het forum zien. Ik weet best wel dat het hele afbouwen jou zal lukken, maar vind het toch wel fijn als je ons op de hoogte houdt. Je bent trouwens een mooi voorbeeld van iemand die de dingen één per één (of eigenlijk allemaal door mekaar) aanpakt zoals ze komen en toch overeind blijft. Ik kan niet meer zeggen dan: verder gaan zoals je bezig bent, je doet het erg goed. En: ik hoop voor jou dat je al het lawaai wat kan "buitensluiten" van zodra ze gedaan hebben met je eigen huisje. Toi, toi zeggen we hier in België, wat zoveel betekent als "het beste en veel geluk, rekening houdend met de hachelijke situatie waarin je terechtgekomen bent"! Aarzel niet je gal te spuwen als je het nodig hebt; daar zijn we tenslotte ook voor.
@Geram: precies: angstonlasting of angstverstopping: in mijn geval is het één van beiden en allebei zijn het nu echt niet na te streven gevolgen! Blij dat ik niet te "wollig" overkom, want ik heb daar zelf zo'n gruwelijke hekel aan: het helpt een mens meestal niet verder. Dat je je nog steeds wankel voelt vind ik helemaal niet raar. Maar ook jij hebt, net als Zavira, een manier gevonden om om te gaan met de angsten die je soms overvallen. Je blijft zoeken naar een goed evenwicht tussen doen en rusten en ik heb de indruk dat het ook alsmaar beter lukt. Jammer hé dat we geen knopje aan ons hoofd hebben dat we kunnen omdraaien als we in een negatieve cirkelredenering zitten! Ook jij hebt duidelijk een manier gevonden om met de lorazepam je oefeningen wat kracht bij te zetten als deze niet voldoende zijn. Het is de kunst op beide dingen samen te gebruiken en in te schatten wanneer je een rustgevend medicijn nodig hebt als versterkertje. En ja, je hebt gelijk met je redenering: als het je lukt om evenwicht in je emotionele leven te krijgen (en daar ben je al een goed eind mee bezig), lukt het verdere afbouwen ook (maar heel heel traag hé, dat weet je ondertussen wel!). Jouw opschrijven heeft je ook al flink verder geholpen want wat is ons geheugen toch een enorme zeef! Ook ik blijf met een aantal dingen zitten waarbij ik me afvraag wanneer er eindelijk een einde aan komt! Ben vandaag lekker naar 3 mg overgeschakeld! Op dit moment is het natuurlijk alleen nog maar een psychologische opkikker, de komende dagen zullen uitwijzen wat mijn lichaam van die overstap vindt. Ook jij bent zeker op de goede weg!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Oké, je bent vandaag naar 3 mg gegaan. Ik begrijp dat psychologische opkikkertje, ken dat.
Spannend hoor! 
Ik kan wel zeggen, probeer niet de hele dag en de komende dagen te letten op wat je lijf/hoofd doet, dan roep je het misschien iets op, maar weet hoe lastig dat is en je het toch ongemerkt gaat doen.
Wens dat je er weinig last van krijgt!!
Ik heb een schema opgezet wanneer en hoeveel ik ga minderen.
9 okt naar 1,8 ml- 20 nov naar 1,6 etc. Ben er dan in maart 2014 vanaf.
Je ziet ik ga superlangzaam, het is me niet waard om weer zooo ziek te worden.
Volgens mij heb je veel moed om ineens 1 mg te minderen, houd dat vast!!
Als het te erg wordt, wat ik niet hoop, zou je misschien met een halve mg kunnen gaan minderen?

Succes!!!

----------


## zavira



----------


## annemieg

dames, ik groei een heel stuk van jullie complimentjes! Ik ben ook wel benieuwd of het even goed zal gaan als de overgang van 5 naar 4 mg maar ik durf wel zeggen dat ik er vertrouwen in heb. Ik denk wel de hele tijd: wat zou het toch een immens verschil gemaakt hebben als we allemaal van in het begin de juiste informatie gehad zouden hebben! Dan nog zou het forum een goede plaats zijn want lotgenoten zijn de enigen die echt begrijpen waar je mee geconfronteerd wordt en hier kan je ongegeneerd je verhaal helemaal kwijt. Maar de afbouwverschijnselen zijn soms te gek voor woorden: wie koppelt er nu spierpijn, hoofdpijn, adrenalinerushes, misselijkheid, elektrische schokjes door je hoofd ed aan het afbouwen van een medicijn als een AD? Dat je meer geïrriteerd bent en huilbuien krijgt zal de meerderheid van de mensheid wel snappen maar al die andere stomme dingen die schijnbaar niks met een AD te maken hebben...
@Zavira: dat je zegt trots op mij te zijn doet mij echt wel wat! Ik vind jou zo'n moedige vrouw, dus het betekent zeer veel voor mij als jij zoiets zegt. A propos: het zijn mijn zaken natuurlijk helemaal niet maar ik ben een nieuwsgierig mens: hoe ga je het doen met de oppashond als je naar je vriendin gaat "vluchten" voor de vreselijke herrie? Lieve straaltjes terug: ik vind jouw posts altijd zo leuk opgefleurd met die "prentjes" (hm daar bestaat een woord voor maar ik kom er niet op - gevolg van het herseninfarct en het feit dat ik ze nooit gebruik zal ook wel een rol spelen).
@Geram, het doet me zo'n deugd dat je vind dat ik moed heb! En ja, het blijft toch elke keer weer afwachten wat het wordt. Ik heb er eigenlijk alleen maar over nagedacht tijdens de wandelingen met de hondjes. Natuurlijk voel ik vandaag nog niks; mijn ervaring is dat dag 4 het moeilijkste komt. Wat ontzettend goed dat jij nagedacht hebt over een afbouwschema en ik vind het best heel realistisch. Liever hééél langzaam dan weer zo ziek te zijn, daar ben ik het volledig mee eens. En eigenlijk vind ik maart 2014 nog te overzien; je telt dan in maanden, niet in jaren en dat lijkt me toch wel belangrijk. En het is moedig van jou dat je er nu echt datums op geplakt hebt want de kans dat je angst voor dat ziek zijn je verlamt is immers reëel. En jij bent weer een flinke stap dichter bij ons aller einddoel: afraken van die rotzooi!
Slaap lekker vannacht dames; morgen gaan we er met al dan niet frisse moed, weer tegenaan!

----------


## zavira

Ik heb mijn uitje gepland op een paar dagen dat ik Jetro niet heb Annemieg. Hij komt vrijdagmiddag om 2 uur weer en dan zorg ik dat ik weer thuis ben. 

Verder ben ik gewoon zoals ik ben, misschien door alles wat ik heb meegemaakt dat ik een bijzonder sterk overlevingsinstinct heb ontwikkeld? 
Mijn jeugd was al niet prettig, mijn vader had een kampsyndroom van het Jappenkamp en daar is eigenlijk niet mee te leven als gezin. 
Verder heeft mijn broer op 19 jarige leeftijd zelfmoord gepleegd, ik was toen 14. Mijn jeugd was in 1x over, er werd nooit meer over hem gepraat thuis en dat is heel moeilijk om dan je weg erin te vinden als onzekere puber.
Dat is ook de reden dat ik al heel vroeg, op 19 jarige leeftijd ben getrouwd. Een soort vlucht zeg maar. Geen goede basis natuurlijk en dat huwelijk is dan ook stuk gelopen toen Greg 1 1/2 was. 
De periode tussen mijn 2 huwelijken door zijn eigenlijk de meest zorgeloze jaren geweest in mijn leven. Had met niemand wat te maken en had een vredig leven samen met Greg en mijn dieren. 
In mijn 2e huwelijk werd ik al vrij snel ziek en dat heeft dat huwelijk ook sterk beïnvloed. 

Ik heb dus een hele sterke overlevingsdrang, de zelfmoord van mijn broer ben ik jaren lang eigenlijk heel boos over geweest. Heb het hem zo kwalijk genomen, hij heeft er echt geen idee van wat hij de achterblijvenden aan heeft gedaan... Daarom reageer ik ook nog vaak kort door de bocht als ik ermee geconfronteerd word. Ik vind het een laffe oplossing en dat is natuurlijk lang niet in alle gevallen zo! Soms zien mensen het echt niet meer zitten en is het de enige oplossing, dat realiseer ik me heus wel.
Maar mensen die steeds pogingen doen zal ik nooit pardon mee hebben, als je het echt wilt zorg je er wel voor dat het lukt! Dat zijn schreeuwen om aandacht en dat kan ook op een andere manier zonder dat je de levens van iedereen die van je houdt zo overhoop gaat gooien om een domme daad.

Oeps, dat was even heel fel. Ik hoop niet dat ik er hier iemand mee beledigd heb, dat was nooit mijn bedoeling. 

Vandaag knettert het een stuk minder al heb ik absoluut geen rust gehad maar heel veel angst gisterenavond tot een eind in de nacht. Die rellen in Haren, daar woon ik dus..... Wel in een klein dorpje aan de buitenkant van Haren maar je kon hier de herrie horen en de ambulances en vuurwerk. Het was heel angstaanjagend, vooral toen er berichten kwamen dat dronken, agressieve jongelui op weg waren naar Onnen. 
Vanochtend ben ik even naar Haren gereden, het leek wel een oorlogsgebied. Ik kon het niet aanzien en ben omgedraaid. Hoe mensen zoiets kunnen doen, het is onbegrijpelijk en heel angstig vind ik. Dat zoiets zomaar kan ontstaan uit eigenlijk het niets....
Echt alles hebben ze vernield, er zijn geen woorden voor! 

En dan heb ik nog mijn eerste echte date gehad vanochtend  :Big Grin:  Heb al een tijdje contact met een man via internet. We hebben van de week samen met de honden gewandeld en ik ben weg van hem oeps. Dus hij is vanochtend hier geweest en het blijkt dat hij getrouwd is, dus voor mij geen optie! (maar nog wel een lekker ding hihi) 
Jammer maar aan de andere kant toch ook wel heel goed voor mijn zelfvertrouwen, dat er ondanks mijn handicaps en het missen van mijn borsten mannen in mij geïnteresseerd zijn  :Smile: 

Nou dat was het voor even hier vandaan, hoe gaat het met jullie meiden?
Annemieg, heb je veel last van de bijverschijnselen?

----------


## Geram

@Zavira,

Je bent een sterke vrouw, zo blijkt wel uit je verhaal.
Ik ken ook die verhalen uit een jappenkamp mn ex schmoeder en en sch.vader hebben het beiden overleeft maar vraag niet hoe. En vraag ook niet hoe hun kinderen, waartussen mn ex is opgegroeid.
Dapper hoe jij je er doorheen hebt geslapen!!.

Vreselijk naar ook dar gedoe, gisteravond in jouw omgeving, de mensen (jongelui) daar zitten echt enkele steekjes los, hebben geen normen en waarden meer. Is ecth niet meer normaal, hoe halen ze het in hun hoofd om zo tekeer te gaan. Mijn vraqag is dan altijd, wáár zijn die ouders!! Hebben die dan echt niets meer in te brengen?!

Super leuk van je date......super vervelend dattie getrouwd is, hattie wel ff eerder kunnen zeggen he?
Maar inderdaad, het geeft toch een goed gevoel dat je in trek bent hihi
Komt vast nog wel een keer!!!

Ik heb vandaag een heftige begrafenis achter de rug, had uit voorzorg maar een lora genomen, zo kon ik er zijn voor mn vriendin. Ik was er om half tien en was om half 4 pas weer terug duzzzzz, dat was lang, maar heb al wel warm gegeten, dat hoort zo bij de Molukse gemeenschap.

@ Annemie,
Ja, hoe gaat het vandaag met je?
Ook aan @Lisette, merk je al wat van de alprazolam?

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Zavria meid, ik ben flink van slag door jouw verhaal (maar ga je nou niet schuldig voelen!) Ik antwoord zo even uitgebreid maar je kent het: eerst moeten de honden er even uit! Ik wou je alleen even aangeven dat ik je verhaal dus meegekregen heb! En néén néén néén, je reageert niet te fel! Je bent wie je bent en je bent meer dan oké! Tot zo!

----------


## Geram

@ Zavira, 
Even vergeten. lijkt me verschrikkelijk als het je overkomt dat je broer suicide heeft gepleegd en ik begrijp je woede hierover. Is een heel normaal gevoel, voel je er niet schuldig onder.
En dat je zo fel bent heeft met je pijn te maken en de frustratie daarachter.
Ook ik vind als je het wil doen, als je echt zo wanhopig bent en geen uitweg meer siet en dat kan heel erg goed, dan doe je het ook in 1 keer goed.
En iid zijn er mensen die pogingen doen maar net niet genoeg in de hoop op aandacht, daar kunnen ze beter gewoon om vragen, hoewel dat misschien moeilijk kan zijn.
Maar er blijven altijd mensen die het puur om de aandacht doen of om te manipuleren, dat is tien keer erger.
Maar ik begrijp je heel erg goed!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, hier ben ik dus weer! Ik wil je eerst bedanken voor je moed om je levensverhaal met ons te delen. ja, je bent echt een "overlever"! Ik kan me niet voorstellen in wat voor een privé-hel je vader geleefd moet hebben. Maar dat het op de hele sfeer in jullie gezin gedrukt heeft is me wel duidelijk. Blijkbaar kon je broer het leven met zo'n achtergrond niet meer aan: zijn rugzakje was op z'n negentiende al veel te zwaar om mee verder te zeulen. Dat je dat als 14-jarige puber er zelf niet kan bijhebben is wel zeer eufemistisch omschreven "normaal", ook dat je zijn zelfmoord als een verraad tov jezelf zag. En dat je het hier moeilijk blijft mee hebben en dat je, wat je zelf "fel" noem, reageert op zulke dingen kan ik me heel goed voorstellen: mensen die zelfmoord plegen, denken ook echt niet aan de nabestaanden. Ze zitten in een tunnelvisie, waarin ze alles wat henzelf al overkomen is, alleen nog maar kunnen uitvergroten zodat er geen plaats meer is voor gevoelens tov de achterblijvers. Op die manier stond jij er op je veertiende ook helemaal "alleen" voor. Het is zo typisch dat er nooit meer gesproken is over zijn daad. In die tijd was het kiezen voor je eigen dood al helemaal een taboe-onderwerp en die extra pijn moet voor je ouders ondragelijk geweest zijn. Daar sta je dan, zelf een onzekere puber die nog aan het leven moet beginnen: je hebt zelf op dat moment een behoorlijk zware rugzak mee te sleuren. Nogal wiedes dat je dan "vlucht" in een jong huwelijk, in de hoop daar wel liefde, begrip en warmte te vinden. Maar zoals je zelf aangeeft: het is geen goede basis voor een huwelijk. Het fijne is dat je er Greg, je zoon, aan overgehouden hebt. En ik kan me voorstellen dat je, na de verwerking van je scheiding, toen je alleen was met Greg en je dieren, wel een heel zorgeloze periode beleeft hebt: je was vrij, weliswaar jonge, alleenstaande moeder met een jong zoontje maar je was gezond en zag waarschijnlijk nog wel toekomst in je leven. Ik kan alleen maar beamen dat een zware ziekte, een hypotheek legt op elke relatie. En jouw ziekte was niet alleen zwaar, ze was levensbedreigend, waardoor je zelf ook anders naar het leven gaat kijken. Naar mijn aanvoelen wordt de balans in zo'n relatie uit zijn evenwicht getrokken: de partners gaan heel vaak met een totaal verschillende kijk verder en er zijn niet erg veel relaties die dat aankunnen. En dan vannacht die rellen! Je hoeft niet eens iets ergs meegemaakt hebben om daar bang van te worden. Dat je het resultaat niet kon aanzien en teruggekeerd bent vind ik eigenlijk een heel gezonde reactie. Het is totaal niet te vatten waar zulke (vaak heel jonge) mensen mee bezig zijn: het is iets puur destructief dat nooit wat dan ook kan oplossen en ik heb het idee dat zulke rellen dikwijls ontstaan uit verveling en véél te véél alcoholgebruik (misbruik is hier eigenlijk een veel beter woord). Dat zo'n plaats als Haren er dan later uitziet als een oorlogsgebied doet hen blijkbaar niks. Ik vraag me steeds weer af wat er toch in het hoofd van die jonge mensen omgaat dat ze hier niks meer bij voelen! Gaan deze aanstokers zich ooit wel goed in hun vel voelen en zo neen, wat komt er dan in hemelsnaam van hen terecht? Hoe moet onze maatschappij verder met een stel mensen die er lol in heeft om dingen stuk te maken? Ik vind het een heel beangstigende gedachte dat er blijkbaar overal zoveel mensen totaal op de dool zijn. Het is een wonder dat het vandaag "minder knettert" want echt geslapen heb je waarschijnlijk niet al te veel. Maar het typeert je zo, dat je je verlof "rond" Jetro gepland hebt, zodat hij vrijdag gewoon naar je toe kan komen! Petje af meid! Jammer voor je dat dat lekkere ding getrouwd blijkt te zijn! Inderdaad geen spek voor jouw bek maar dat het een opkikker voor je zelfvertrouwen geweest is, neem ik zo van je aan! Er lopen echt nog wel mannen rond die zich niet blindstaren op het feit dat een vrouw haar borsten kwijt is, dat heb je nu wel begrepen denk ik. Ik zeg het maar zo: als een man daar op afknapt dan is hij je gewoon niet waard! Je bent als mens én als vrouw meer dan een stel borsten.Eén van mijn vriendinnen heeft preventief haar borsten laten verwijderen omdat ze het borstkankergen heeft. Haar (schat van een) man is alleen maar opgelucht dat ze die dingen kwijt is, zodat de kans kleiner is dat hij haar helemaal moet missen. Ze bestaan dus echt hoor: mannen die je om jezelf kiezen, hoe "jezelf" er dan ook uitziet. En ik heb zo de indruk dat je ondertussen zelf wel wat maakt van je leven in je uppie. Hoe ik me voel vertel ik verder maar dan ga ik ook even over naar Geram!
@Geram: wat knap dat je toch naar die Molukse begrafenis gegaan bent! Je wist dat het heel zwaar voor je zou zijn en je hebt dan ook slim gehandeld door je te wapenen met een lorazepam. Van 10 tot half 4: dat is inderdaad heel lang en ik kan me voorstellen dat het echt wel zeer heftig was. Ik hoop dat je vanavond terug rust kan vinden? Maar ik heb de stellige indruk dat jouw instinct je ook hierbij weer zal helpen!
Wat zijn jullie beiden toch moedige dames! Ik moet bekennen dat ik geen al te beste dag heb. Niet dat ik last heb van bijverschijnselen, ik ben alleen heel erg moe en vind mijn draai niet. Ik heb wel de boodschappen gedaan (bah wat heb ik daar toch een hartsgrondige hekel aan!). En ik heb een middagdutje gedaan en dat heeft wel wat geholpen. Wat wel zo fijn is, is dat ik mijn eetlust blijkbaar helemaal terug heb (zo krijg ik dus ook met smaak mijn warme maaltijd!). Tsja, die dagen horen er nu eenmaal ook bij en vermits ik weinig pijn heb, zal ik er wel in slagen om nog een prettige avond te hebben. En dat wens ik jullie ook toe: een gezellige avond, hoe je hem zelf ook wil invullen (ik duik weer lekker in mijn boek). Niet vergeten: jullie zijn beide kanjers!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,
Vervelend en naar dat je gisteren geen fijne dag hebt gehad. Moe en onrust in je lijf. Dapper dat je toch je boodschapjes hebt gedaan, dat is ook niet mijn favoriete bezigheid:-) Maar als ik het gedaan hebt denk ik altijd wel, zooo, ik heb het toch weer gedaan en geeft toch een beter gevoel. Hoop dat jij dat ook ondervindt.
Lekker dat je een middagdutje hebt kunnen doen, geeft wat rust van binnen.
En fijn dat je je eetlust terug hebt!! 
Ik vermoed dat je je draai niet kunt vinden onbewustte onrust is vanwege je afbouw van 1 mg. Onbewust toch afvragend of het wel goed zal gaan, zenuwachtig misschien of het komt of niet (verschijnselen). Je wilt dat niet en toch is het er. Zo gaat het bij mij in ieder geval.
Het zit zo in je systeem en voor dat eruit is dat gaat een tijd duren.
Maar wat heerlijk dat je kunt lezen!!
Die rust heb ik nog niet, helaas.
Heb wel een fijne avond gehad, kreeg nog een eter en daarna een filmpje gekeken en vannacht goed geslapen!

Weet dat jezelf ook een kanjer bent!!!:-)

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: dank je voor je compiment: wat doet het toch steeds weer deugd als je zoiets leest! Mijn ego lijdt in ieder geval niet onder het afbouwen op deze manier! Ik denk niet dat het afbouwen iets te maken heeft met mijn onrust. Het is één van de dingen die mij regelmatig overvallen, vaak toch verband houdend met de Crohn. Dan heb ik niet echt pijn, maar ik voel dat mijn darmen niet zijn wat ze zouden moeten zijn. En dat geeft toch elke keer weer spanning: zal het niet de verkeerde richting uitgaan? Zelfs dat subtiel onbehagen vreet tonnen energie. Het is wel goed dat ik zonder enig probleem 's middags een dutje kan doen: bel en telefoon gaan gewoon uit. Meestal voel ik me daarna toch een stuk beter, maar het belooft weinig goeds voor de komende dagen.
Ja, dat kunnen lezen is een ware zegen! Ik hoor van heel veel mensen die afbouwen dat ze het niet kunnen en in 't begin van het afbouwen lukte het mij ook niet. Dat heb ik ervaren als één van de ergste bijwerkingen omdat het voor mij echt een vlucht uit de realiteit betekent. Ook ik heb goed geslapen, maar mijn darmen rommelen toch weer onheilspellend, dus ik weet niet wat de rest van de dag gaat brengen. Ik heb me voorgenomen klusjes te doen waarbij ik kan stilzitten: die zijn er helaas ook nog met bergen en dan maak ik van de nood maar een deugd. Ik wens je nog een heel prettige dag!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Hoop dat je gisteren een rustige dag hebt gehad!
Ik heb een rustige dag gehad mede dankzij de lorazepam.
Ben gespannen en dat geeft mij meestal een angstig gevoel.
Heb nu ook maar een halve ingenomen, word er nl heel erg onrustig van!
Of dat nou komt door de parox of door mezelf is een beetje lastig te scheiden.
Moet vanmiddag oppassen op de kl.kindjes en wil rustig zijn.
Ook kan ik er niet zo goed tegen om zo gespannen en onrustig te zijn vandaar de lora.
Hoop dat het met je darmen wat rustiger is geworden!
Heb je last van de verminderde inname van de parox?
Vroeger kon ik ook heerlijk wegduiken in een boek, het ontspande me altijd, maar het lukt nu voor geen metr, echt balen.

@ Lisette,
Hoe gaat het met je?

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ja ik heb het gisteren echt rustig aan gedaan. Vandaag heb ik een pak meer energie maar ik probeer het wel te doseren: klusjes waarbij ik moet rechtstaan en/of rondlopen wissel ik af met klusjes waarbij ik gewoon kan zitten. Het is de enige manier om mijn darmen tevreden te houden. Die speelden gisteren de hele dag behoorlijk op, vandaag is ook dat beter. Van het afbouwen voel ik momenteel nog niets. Terwijl ik normaal gesproken net vanaf de vierde dag weer last krijg. Afwachten wat het de komende dagen wordt...
Ja, spanning en een angstig gevoel hangen ook bij mij samen. En ik ervaar het ook zoals jij: het is maar zeer moeilijk om uit te maken wat nu precies het gevolg is van het afbouwen en wat samenhangt met wie en hoe ik ben. Ik denk dat we dat pas zullen weten als we een tijdje van de paroxetine af zijn. En dan wordt het de kunst om ons met onze eigen hebbelijkheden en kleine kantjes toch min of meer recht te houden in ons leven. Gek genoeg had ik gisteren uiteindelijk helemaal geen zin in lezen. Ik heb me rustig gehouden door puzzels op te lossen via computerspelletjes. Die kunnen mij ook heel goed afleiden van onrust en pijn, als ik het tenminste houd bij net die spelletjes die op een bepaald ogenblik bij mijn humeur passen. Soms duurt het wel even tot ik iets gevonden heb dat mij op dat moment kan boeien. Vroeger kon ik mezelf uren zoet houden met het leggen van puzzels. Op een gegeven moment heb ik mij, gestimuleerd door de buurkinderen, gaan verdiepen in de rustige computerspellen en dat is echt een bijkomende hobby geworden waarin ik ook als ik flink pijn heb, een goede afleiding vind. Waarmee vul jij je vrije tijd of de momenten dat je het moeilijk hebt nu het lezen weggevalen is?

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Fijn zeg dat je jezelf ook kunt vermaken op de pc met spelletjes.
Het enige wat ik op de pc doe is Facebook en dan speel ik songpop met een paar familieleden.
Verder kan ik heel lang aan mn eethoek zitten denken, vooral in de ochtenden.
En ik kijk graag naar natuurdocumantaires of dierentuinprogramma's of ga gewoon zappen.
Door de week probeer ik altijd in de middag weg te gaan, al is het maar even.
Maar als ik het echt moeilijk heb, sluit ik mezelf af. En wacht tot het weer betert.
Dat is gelukkig alweer een tijdje geleden.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, goed om te vernemen dat je het al een tijdje niet meer nodig hebt om je af te sluiten van de wereld. Ik denk dat je net als je afbouwt/wil stoppen met een AD contacten nodig hebt, al was het maar om even te kunnen zeggen dat het allemaal lang niet zo makkelijk is. Ik ken dan weer niks van Facebook, terwijl ik het idee heb dat ongeveer iedereen in mijn omgeving er op zit. Maar ik leid echt een vrij saai leven (daar heb ik geen problemen mee, ik vind het wel lekker als de dingen "gewoon" lopen) dat ik niet weet wat ik erop zou moeten zetten. Ik heb eventjes een account gehad maar toen ik de instellingen wou doen, sloeg ik al tilt. Dat heb ik met alle dingen waar veel knopjes of mogelijkheden aanzitten: de afstandsbediening van de digitale TV is me nog steeds een raadsel, ik moet mijn vader vragen om het bedieningspaneeltje van mijn CV voor mij te "vertalen" naar een makkelijk bruikbaar systeem en ik loop nog steeds met een heel verouderde GSM rond omdat ik met nieuwere dingen niet uit de voeten kan. Ik houd ook zo lang mogelijk het besturingssysteem van mijn computer en andere programma's omdat ik een ontzettende hekel heb aan het uitzoeken hoe zo'n nieuw systeem werkt. Ik heb mezelf vandaag weer even overschat: ik had echt een goede dag: geen afbouwverschijnselen en weinig buikpijn, dus ik ben er echt ingevlogen. Een uurtje geleden kreeg ik echt een klop van de hamer. Ik heb de honden meegenomen voor een heel rustige wandeling (vermits ik én honden heb, en katten houd ik ook van alle programma's over dieren) en nu ben ik weliswaar moe maar wel tevreden dat ik alweer een stukje van de verhuis weggewerkt heb (zoals je verleden week ook aangaf: het resultaat is wel ontzettend bevredigend!). Zo stilaan krijg ik nu eindelijk een overzicht. Het was toch best moeilijk om van een normale flat naar zo'n kleine flat te verhuizen. Er is echt heel veel geweest waar ik afscheid moest van nemen. En vandaag heb ik weer enkele knopen doorgehakt. Nu staan er nog twee kartonnen dozen met spulletjes waarvan ik nog niet weet wat ik ermee aan moet. Maar ik laat het resultaat van vandaag even bezinken. Dan zie ik binnen veertien dagen wel wat ik met de andere spullen nog kan/wil doen. Ik probeer trouwens, net als jij, om tenminste één keer per week weg te gaan, al doe ik dat wel wat vaker in het weekend. Ik ben bang dat als ik dat niet doe, ik vrij snel een echte kluizenaar word. Dat is ook zo goed aan het houden van een hond: ik moet wel buiten want zij moeten buiten. En spontaan leg ik op die manier ook sociale contacten: vermits ik ongeveer elke dag dezelfde uren aanhoud, kom ik ook steeds weer dezelfde mensen tegen. Eén van mijn beste vriendinnen heb ik op die manier leren kennen. Ik plof nog even voor de TV en ga vanavond maar extra vroeg slapen. IK hoop dat we beiden een heel rustige nacht hebben zodat we er morgen weer tegen kunnen!

----------


## annemieg

@iedereen: ik wil hier toch wel even een stukje filosofie op tafel gooien, waar veel mensen die aan de AD zitten zich in zullen herkennen en de mensen die afbouwen een extra motivate geven om van de (in ons geval) paroxetine af te raken en er ook af te blijven. Ik heb het hier al enkele keren kort aangegeven,: ik heb het moeilijk om van de oude flat waar ik 23 jaar gewoond heb, over te schakelen naar een supermoderne, heel mooie, lichte flat maar eentje waar echt alles in mini-formaat is. Als ik tegen vrienden en kennissen zeg dat ik maar met veel moeite kan wennen aan het piepkleine formaat, krijg ik 9 op 10 keer te horen "maar je bent er toch op vooruit gegaan". Ja, ik ben er op vooruitgegaan in die zin dat alles hier nieuw is (jammer genoeg is de inrichting ook op het mooi gekozen en bepaald niet op het praktische, de dames zullen wel weten waarover ik spreek als ik zeg dat de hele keuken letterlijk met alle mogelijke uitstekende hoekjes en kantjes gebouwd is. Het oogt inderdaad chiquer dan die witte kastjes die je bij elke doe-het -zelf -markt kan kopen maar mensenlief wat is het onpraktisch: ik ben uren zoet met rond de gootsteen te poetsen omdat ze die niet gelijk gemaakt hebben aan het werkblad maar mooi een randje van zo'n 8 mm gegeven hebben. En makkelijk dat dat schoonmaakt, elke dag weer! Waarmee ik kom op mijn eigenlijk punt: dat ik na 23 jaar met plezier ergens gewoond te hebben, wat uiteindelijk verworden was tot een krot omdat de huisbaas wel telkens de huur omhoog trok maar alleen de heel hoogst noodzakelijke dingen liet repareren door zwartwerkende oostblokkers en nu dus terechtgekomen ben in een fantastische buurt, in een mooi gerenoveerd pand met de allerleukste buren die een mens zich wensen kan, betekent nog niet dat ik geen aanpassingsproblemen heb! Niet met de buurt of met de buren maar met het feit dat ik van een gewone flat naar deze studio-met-slaapkamer moest verhuizen. Ik heb al van zoveel spulletjes afdscheid moeten nemen omdat er hier gewoon geen plaats voor die dingen is. Nu staan er nog twee kartonnen dozen met de laatste dingen waarvan ik geen afscheid kan nemen, die ik toch ook echt niet wil wegdoen maar waar ik hier geen plaatsje meer voor vind. Een heleboel mensen vragen hoe ik het vind in de nieuwe flat en de momenten dat ik eerlijk ben, zeg ik, het is een fijne flat maar ik raak slechts moeizaam gewend aan het formaat van mijn nieuwe woning. Waarop ik in bijna alle gevallen te horen krijg, dat ik er toch op "vooruit" gegaan ben! Wat ik wil zeggen: onze maatschappij vindt dat je gelukkig MOET zijn bij elke vooruitgang. Aanpassingsproblemen na 23 jaar op een ander adres, waar zeur ik toch over: het is hier inderdaad kleiner maar ook stukken moderner. Je mag blijkbaar geen aanpassingsproblemen meer hebben, laat staan een rouwproces omdat ik buiten mijn wil om, weg moest uit de flat waar ik 23 jaar gewoond heb en voor het grootste gedeelte gelukkig geweest ben. Zelfs de dieren maken een soort van rouwproces mee: zij hebben het ook niet alle 5 even makkelijk met de piepkleine ruimtes waarin we terechtgekomen zijn. De mensen die weten dat ik afbouw van de paroxetine, leggen onmiddellijk de link: wat dat nu wel zo verstandig? Waarom zou het onverstandig zijn? Er is een immens groot verschil tussen een depressie hebben (en dan nog maar eens de vraag: moeten we daarvoor altijd pillen slikken) en aanpassingsproblemen hebben omdat ik, zonder dat ik daar een keuze in had, naar deze studio-met-aparte-slaapkamer moest verhuizen. Ik ga nog iets verder en dieper in op mijn stelling: mijn ex-buurman heeft na 35 jaar huwelijk verleden jaar in november zijn vrouw verloren aan baarmoederkanker. Nu al (we zijn nog geen jaar verder) hoor ik mensen zeggen dat hij in therapie moet of aan de anti-depressiva moet! Jongens (neen meiden)-lief, waar zijn we mee bezig: de man is nog maar net van de schok bekomen dat zijn vrouw er voor altijd en eeuwig niet meer is en als hij nog eens wil vertellen hoe moeilijk hij het nog steeds vindt om in een leeg huis thuis te komen, moet hij gelijk naar de therapeut of erger nog aan de antidepressiva! Waar is het begrip "rouwproces" ergens gebleven? Iedereen krijgt zo snel het etiketje "drepressief" opgeplakt, want dan kunnen ze er "iets" aan doen: therapie in het beste geval, AD slikken in het slechtste scenario! Ik voel het soms aan alsof we met zijn allen gelukkig MOETEN zijn, terwijl "tevreden zijn" mij al een veel haalbaarder alternatief lijkt. We kunnen de farmaca-industrie zeker wel met de vinger wijzen omdat ze zoveel mogelijk geld proberen te halen uit dit maatschappelijk verschijnsel, maar we staan er veel te weinig bij stil dat wij met z'n allen dat maatschappelijk verschijnsel wel in stand houden en het zo die firma's wel heel erg makelijk maken. Ben je verdrietig om één of andere reden: stop er een pil in. Het verdriet gaat dan wel niet weg maar de klager zeurt niet meer (neen, hij/zij is verworden tot een robot). Zit je in één of ander rouwproces en duurt het volgens maatschappelijke begrippen te lag: zelfde oplossing. Gewoon de dingen hun tijd en uitingsmogelijkheid geven is blijkbaar té veel gevraagd. En dat maakt mij ontzettend boos.

En dan nog even kort iets meegeven dat vandaag in onze krant staat: blijkbaar werken AD's van het SSRI - type zoals paroxetine en prozac werkelijk tegen bij mensen die medicijnen tegen kanker moeten nemen. Ik citeer letterlijk uit de krant: "SSRI's, de meest gebruikte antidepressiva, remmen de werking van kankermedicijnen. Er stond een zeer herkenbare case vermeldt: "een vrouw met borstkanker wordt depressief en krijgt van haar huisarts seroxat voorgeschreven. Haar oncoloog weet van niks en behandelt haar met het kankermedicijn Tamoxifen. Maar het meest voorgeschreven antidepressiva gaat niet samen met het meest gebrukte middel tegen borstkanker: de werking van het kankermedicijn vermindert er namelijk door. Ik ken ze zat, vrouwen die, toen ze kanker kregen, via de huisarts een AD voorgeschreven gekregen hebben! Trouwens ook maagzuurremmers, anti-schimmelmiddelen en ook Sint-Janskruid breekt chemotherape in de lever versneld af waardoor die mogelijk minder goed werkt. Hierbij dan ook een oproep aan iedereen: ken je iemand in je vriendenkring die kanker heeft en AD of Sint-Janskruid neemt tegen een depressie, leg hen dan aub uit dat deze middelen, in combinatie met de chemo tegen de kanker bepaald niet zonder gevolgen zijn (waarbij ik als afbouwer van de paroxetine er onmiddellijk bijzeg: maar leer hen ineens om de juiste manier af te bouwen en laat de pechvolgels vooral hun oncoloog inlichten over het gebruik en de afbouw van de paroxtine. A propos: deze uitslagen komen van een Nederlandse studie die deze week internationale aandacht krijgt. In Nederland is men al zo ver dat men daar met alarmcode-kleuren werkt: alle oncologen hebben ondertussen een boekje waarin ze kunnen opzoeken of medicijnen geen potentiële vijanden zijn van de chemo-behandeling, of die nu via infusen of via tabletten gegeven wordt. Maar dan moet de patiënt wel de eerlijkheid hebben om echt alles wiat hij/zij slikt, ook alternatieve medicijnen te vermelden!
Zo, dit is eens wat anders dan het dagdagelijkse praatje over afbouwverschijnselen maar dit is wat momenteel een groot stuk van mijn eigen leven beheerst: ik heb verdriet of ben in de rouw, hoe je het ook wil noemen, maar slechts heel weinig mensen tonen begrip voor mijn situatie (sommigen gaan echt zo ver om te zeggen dat het niet "verstandig" was de paroxetine af te bouwen). Ik zie hetzelfe fenomeen terugkomen bij mijn buurman die weduwenaar geworden is: hij zit nog maar 10 maanden in zijn rouwproces maar zelfs 4 maanden geleden spraken de buren onderling over het feit of hij geen therapie of "ondersteunende" (ja zo noemden ze dat) medicatie nodig had. Waarom? Waarschijnlijk omdat ze zelf niet geconfronteerd willen worden met diep verdriet, van welke oorsprong dat verdriet ook is. En dat in een tijdperk waarin we computer, smartphone, tablet en weet ik veel wat andere communicatiemiddelen hebben...Echt menselijk contact krijg je er blijkbaar niet gratis bij!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Ik ben het roerend met je eens over het veel te snel willen geven van AD's. Men weet niet meer om te gaan met verdriet, lopen er meestal voor weg en komen met de meest domme oplossingen. Gisteren was het hier op tv over de medicatie en chemo, dat dat elkaar tegenwerkt, superslecht dat ze daar nu pas achterkomen!
Ook begrijp ik heel goed jouw rouwproces qua andere piepkleine woning!!!
Ik zou knettergek worden van een normale flat, zeker van zo'n kleine woning die je nu hebt. En dan ook nog eens zo onpraktisch ingericht.

Wat mezelf betreft, ik heb veel last van spanning op mn borst en rug, gelijk als ik wakker word al. En dat is heel naar. Er zullen mensen zijn die denken, had gerda wel moeten minderen met de paroxetine. Kreeg dat vanmorgen nog te horen.
Maar mijn probleem is gewoon het alleen zijn in huis, kan daar niet aan wennen na 6 jaar.
Ook komt het omdat ik geen baan heb waar ik alles in kwijt kan, deze baan boeit me niet meer en krijg er geen voldoening meer van.
Deze baan was goed, toen ik heel erg depressief was en de angststoornis nog had, als afleiding en om onder de mensen te zijn.
Maar nu ik niet meer depressief ben en de heftige angst weg is, wil ik dingen doen waar ik plezier aan beleef.
Dus niks, weer verhogen. Verminderen!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: het doet deugd als ik mijn gevoel bevestigd krijg door jouw reactie. Wat goed dat het samengaan van kankermedicijnen en oa Seroxat bij jullie het TV-journaal gehaald heeft! Ja, ik moet ook echt wennen aan het zo klein wonen. Ik denk wel dat het me zal lukken: het is een leuke lichte flat in een heel leuke buurt en ik heb echt schatten van buren. Maar het uitsorteren van mijn spulletjes doet mij soms echt wel pijn en ik erger me echt aan de onpraktische indeling van de flat: dat zal wel wennen maar nooit helemaal weggaan. Jongenslief, wat een rotreactie kreeg ook jij vanmorgen weer te slikken! Ze snappen het echt niet hé! Beter gesteld: ze willen het niet snappen. Heb je het idee dat de pijn op je borst en rug te maken heeft met een adrenalinerush of dat het een spierpijn is? Of misschien nog iets heel anders? Misschien heeft het alles te maken met het feit dat je zoveel alleen thuis zit. Ik herken het probleem zo goed: ik heb het zelf ontzettend moeilijk gehad toen ik te horen kreeg dat ik definitief werkonbekwaam was. Je moet het nu duidelijk stellen met een baan die onder je niveau ligt en waar je dus geen enkele voldoening kan uit putten. Inderdaad is dat prima als je midden in een depressie zit en last hebt van angststoornissen: dan is het wel lekker dat je je werk als een robot kan doen. Maar je bent verdomd uit je depressie en de angststoornis is ook weg. Waarom blijft een mens altijd met dat etiket lopen van "depressief" als hij/zij al lang weer uit die rotdepressie is. Je wordt op die manier getekend voor je leven, terwijl je nu best wel terug prima kan presteren. En aub Geram, volg je instinct en bouw verder af! Niks verhogen, dat is gewoon nergens voor nodig. Langzaam afbouwen en stoppen met die rotzooi. En weer terug gaan genieten van de dingen waaraan je plezier beleeft. Ik heb net dezelfde reacties gekregen en ik lees dat meerdere mensen die afbouwen zulke reacties krijgen. Er spelen hier meerdere dingen een rol: eens depressief, altijd depressief is zo'n denken. En ook: men kan niet omgaan met verdriet, dat nochtans inherent is aan het leven. Steek er maar gauw een pil in, dan worden wij niet meer geconfronteerd met iemands verdriet. En: op één of andere manier eist de maatschappij van ons dat we constant gelukkig zijn en wie kan dat nou bereiken? Mensen zijn niet meer tevreden met "tevreden zijn". Dus krijg jij, en samen met jou, vele mensen die uit een depressie komen en van de AD met veel moeite kunnen en willen afkicken, dit soort van reacties te slikken terwijl je net nood hebt aan bemoedigende woorden en woorden van lof omdat je erin geslaagd bent een depressie te overwinnen en ook nog hebt kunnen afbouwen en stoppen met die rotzooi van de AD. Geram, verder gaan zoals je bezig bent meidje. Je doet het heel goed, je hebt jezelf stabiel gekregen nadat het, buiten je om, fout liep tijdens het afbouwen. Je hebt een afbouwschema opgemaakt dat echt realistisch en haalbaar is. Ik wil de mensen niet de kost geven die jammer genoeg nooit uit een depressie raken en/of verslaafd blijven aan de AD. Ik wens je veel moed om met die rotuitspraak om te gaan!

----------


## Geram

Gaat het goed met de afbouwers????

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: met mij gaat het eigenlijk heel goed! Ik heb dan ook een heel fijn weekend gehad. En ik heb beslist om deze week (op vrijdag) al de stap naar de 2 mg te zetten ipv nog een week langer te wachten. Dus ik laat er nu drie weken tussen ipv de voorziene 4 weken. Ik heb echt niks gevoeld van de overgang van de 4 mg naar de 3 mg en ik vind het dan wel al te gek dat ik deze keer niet al na drie weken een milligrammetje naar beneden zou gaan. Ik plak geen termijn op de overgang van 2 mg naar 1 mg: ik laat het helemaal afhangen van hoe ik me tegen die tijd zal voelen. Ik heb net nog extra 50 tabletten van 1 mg besteld (en de tabletten voor deze en volgende week zitten al in het doosje) dus ik kan ruimschoots de tijd nemen om af te wachten hoe het verder zal lopen. Ik heb echt het gevoel dat ik nu de vruchten pluk van én het heel goede afbouwsysteem én toch ook van het feit dat ik nog steeds alprazolam neem. Voor mij is het een goede ondersteuning gebleken bij het afbouwen van de paroxetine maar dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat dat voor iedereen het geval is. Ik merk ook dat ik steeds met minder uren slaap toch goed uitgerust wakker word en dat is heerlijk. Eindelijk, na jaren en jaren, heb ik terug het gevoel van een echte "dag" te hebben. Af en toe, als de buikpijn te erg wordt, doe ik wel een middagdutje, zodat ik de avond ook niet te veel pijn heb. Maar ook de Crohn blijft onder controle, al ben ik daar toch wel heel bang voor geweest. Ik heb eindelijk ook het gevoel dat de nieuwe flat nu echt mijn flat is. Er staan nog steeds de twee kartonnen dozen met spulletjes maar ik doe het heel bewust traag met die laatste dingen. Het enige waar ik nog regelmatig last van heb is de lichte koorts en dat los ik op met een paracetamol. Normaal gezien moet dat ook beter worden nadat woensdag mijn tandvlees terug "gereinigd" is. Hoe gaat het met jou? Heb je eigenlijk enig uitzicht op een baan die je terug wat meer bevrediging zou geven? Of kan dat niet binnen de firma waar je nu voor werkt?

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Fijn dat je een goed en fijn weekend hebt gehad! Dat geeft je weer blijdschap en energie!
Ook fijn dat je geen last hebt gehad met het minderen van die ene mg. Dapper dat je nu al nog een mg gaat minderen. Ik zou het vanaf nu wel iets rustiger aan doen met afbouwen, echt. Bij mij is het 2 x fout gegaan met drie/vier weken ertussen. Hoewel het natuurlijk per persoon kan verschillen, maar toch.
Super dat je je begint thuis te voelen in je eigen huisje, is zooo belangrijk!! Je moet je veilig voelen en aangenaam he.
Je gaat ook erg goed om met de ziekte van Crohn, je weet wat je moet doen en dat doe je dan ook, knap hoor!! Luisteren naar je lichaam he, is erg belangrijk.

Ik ben nog weleens eigenwijs om een lora te nemen, vind dat ik het zelf moet kunnen maar heb er tenslotte mezelf mee, dan si de spanning en angst al veel te hoog opgelopen.
Ik ben vandaag naar 1.8 ml gegaan met de paroxetine, een week eerder dan ik had gepland. De reden is, dat ik vanmorgen weer evenwichtsstoornis had toen ik opstond. Bijna exact opdezelfde dag als vorig jaar. En uiteindelijk kwam het door het nemen van de paroxetine die ik toen na 3 mnd ging afbouwen van 15 naar 10 mg. Het werd minder en minder. Had er toen over gelezen op internet en dacht, het moet daarvan komen. Na bij de neuroloog gelopen te hebben, die zei, het moet vanzelf overgaan, kan heeel lang duren. 3 mnd lopen als een dronkaard is erg lang. Ook mn slaapprobleem was toen weg.
Rotmedicijn!!
Ik ben nog wel erg nerveus en gespannen, maar dat heeft een andere oorzaak. 
Ik moet nog op het werk even overleggen wat te doen. Weet al wel wat, maar weet niet of zij het daarmee eens zijn, ik denk het wel hoor. Ik ben erg vrij in mn werkzaamheden.
Maar het liefste werk ik weer gewoon, een betaalde baan maar daar moet ik nog geduld mee hebben. Ben nog niet zeker genoeg of ik dat wel aankan, die verantwoordelijkheid.

Maar jij bent super goed bezig!! Een pluim!

lvgrtjs,
Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, bedankt voor je lieve woorden! Ik weet nog niet of ik vrijdag wel dat milligrammetje naar beneden zal gaan want gisterennamiddag ben ik erg ziek geworden van de antibiotica die ik moet nemen omdat ik morgen een tandvleesreiniging moet ondergaan. Exit de antibiotica dus maar ik weet ook niet of de ingreep dan morgen kan doorgaan en/of ik me dan vrijdag wel oké ga voelen. Als er enige belemmering is, op welk vlak dan ook, dan blijf ik mooi op de 3 mg staan (nu weet ik natuurlijk niet hoeveel paroxetine ik echt binnenkrijg als ik, zoals gisteren ga braken!). Alles blijft dus even openstaan tot ik weet wat er eerst morgen gaat komen en dan later met eventueel een ander antibioticum. Met sommige van die spullen heb ik weinig last, met andere, zoals het me nu voorgeschreven Dalacin C, kan mijn maag duidelijk niks. En als ik me "ziekjes" voel, verander ik sowieso niks aan de dosis paroxetine. Ik kan je natuurljk niet echt helpen wat je werk betreft. Er is maar één ding waar je volgens mij rekening moet mee houden en dat is dat je nog steeds in de afbouwfase zit (en dat je dus, net als ik, moeilijk kan voorzien wat er je nog staat te wachten). Het zou toch wel heel jammer zijn als je té vroeg een grotere verantwoordelijkheid vraagt, die je dan tenslotte niet kan waarmaken. Dan zou ik zelf kiezen om nog even maar robot-werk te doen, tot je helemaal afgebouwd hebt. Als je dan echt terug goed in je vel zit, moet je wel durven springen. Je mag geen heel leven blijven vastzitten in een baantje waar je geen voldoening uit haalt.

----------


## zavira

Hey meiden hier ben ik ook weer eens. Er gebeurt (te) veel in mijn leventje op het moment dus het afbouwen heb ik wat naar de achtergrond gezet. Eigenlijk was ik gisteren zover dat ik wilde minderen van 7 1/2 naar 5, maar een lieve vriendin wees me erop dat dit toch eigenlijk niet zo'n goed plan is. Dat als ik het niet red, de klap des te harder aan zal komen en ik misschien weer terug moet naar een hogere dosis dan waar ik nu op zit. 
Dus ik houd het voorlopig op 7 1/5 en denkelijk tot de verbouwing in december achter de rug is of ik moet er wel heel weinig last van hebben verder. De afgelopen week heb ik middenin een grote tandartsboor geleefd leek het, ze zijn de hele week aan het freezen geweest, de voegen eruit in ons blokje van 3. Dit is wel een aanslag op je zenuwen natuurlijk, al vind ik dat ik me er goed doorheen heb geslagen. Ze zijn nu klaar met freezen, komen nog 1x met de hogedrukspuit alles schoon spuiten, maar is nog niet bekend wanneer. 
Dan krijg ik week 45 een nieuwe keuken, had wat extra kastjes besteld en wat aanpassingen maar daar heb ik nog steeds niets van gehoord, ook best wel spannend! Want het hangt van de kosten af of ik het kan doen of dat er een standaard nieuwe keuken in gaat komen. 

Verder heb ik verleden week één of ander virus opgelopen waar ik natuurlijk door mijn wrakke lijf veel langer overdoe om vanaf te komen. 

@Annemieg, ik ben benieuwd of je toch de gebitsreiniging kan ondergaan. Ook al niet iets om naar uit te kijken....
Heel veel beterschapsstraaltjes lieve meid!

@Geram, ik hoop voor jou dat er duidelijkheid komt vooral voor jezelf hoe nu verder te gaan met je werk. 

Vind jullie nog steeds allebei toppertjes!!!!!! 

Dikke knuffel van mij voor jullie XXX

----------


## zavira

Oja Geram, ik las ergens dat je Facebook hebt? Je kan mij daar vinden onder Anietje (Anita) Mayer, zou het leuk vinden als je me toevoegt!

----------


## annemieg

@Zavira, ocharme, al dat lawaai rond jou kán echt niet goed voor je zijn en ik vind freezen één van de akeligste geluiden die werken kunnen meebrengen! Ik vind het echt super dat je je er doorheen geslagen hebt, met de naweeën van het virus ook nog in je lijf! Ja, elk "wrakke" lijf doet er behoorlijk lang over om te recupereren. Ik vind het ook slim dat je voorlopig op je dosis blijft zitten. Mijn standpunt (vanaf ik het systeem van het afbouwen doorhad) is eigenlijk heel simpel: nooit afbouwen als er daarnaast te veel andere dingen in je leven spelen en dat is bij jou nogal simplistisch gesteld zeker de waarheid! Ik kan je geruststellen waar het het lawaai van de hogedrukreiniging betreft: het valt, bekeken vanuit het standpunt dat je het freezen goed overleeft hebt, echt wel mee. Alleen goed zorgen dat je overal klammige handdoeken legt aan de ramen en deuren want het brengt echt wel veel stof met zich mee dat je anders niet kan buitenhouden. Wel vervelend dat ze ook ivm je keuken zo laat met concrete info komen; ik vind het zo'n typisch gedoe dat wonen in een gesubsidiëerde woning met zich meebrengt. Wat dat betreft kunnen Nederlanders en Belgen mekaar de hand schudden: hier is er even weinig informatie over dat soort van dingen. Ja, en met de centen is het altijd oppassen geblazen als je van een uitkering leeft. Ik heb net de stomatoloog aan de lijn gehad. Ik ben blijkbaar niet de eerste patiënt die overreageert op de antibiotica. Ze gaan morgen wel verder kijken hoe ze dat probleem oplossen (misschien met een infuus tijdens de ingreep dat doen ze ook bij niet geplande operaties, bijvoorbeeld als je een ongeval gehad hebt). In ieder geval en tot mijn grote opluchting, gaat de ingreep gewoon door. Ik houd van wel de droge humor van de stomatoloog: het is niet dat hij het zich niet aantrekt, hij maakt er gewoon steeds het beste van. En overmorgen komt mijn nieuwe thuishulp voor de eerste keer. Wel een beetje een slechte timing, maar ja, dat zijn ervaren thuishulpen nu wel gewend (en ze heeft 40 jaar ervaring). Veel beterschaps- en krachtstraaltjes voor jou en een heel dikke knuffel terug.

----------


## annemieg

Dag iedereen; Ik heb op twee dagen een korte samenvatting van het leven zoals het is gehad: slecht en goed nieuws dus. Eerst maar beginnen bij gisteren: de behandeling door de stomatoloog: tot zijn én mijn verbijstering bleek dat er minstens op twee plaatsen in mijn tandvlees (rechts en links) nog een flink scherp stuk tand was achtergebleven! Van ontsteking was geen sprake meer (dus ook geen antibiotica meer!) maar tot grote verwondering van ons beiden bleek dat de eerste stomatoloog in zijn haast wel twee stukken tand had laten steken. De ingreep zelf was pijnloos maar mensenlief de napijn is echt om "u" tegen te zeggen. Ik heb vannacht tot vier uur wat geslapen maar toen bleken de pijnstillers uitgewerkt en heb ik tot ongeveer 8 uur op gezeten. En je kan je niet voorstellen hoe vervelend het is dat je niet kan geeuwen. Eten was quasi onmogelijk wegens veel te pijnlijk en gelukkig had de nieuwe buurvrouw ook voor mij een flinke portie oompoensoep gemaakt. Ontbijt vanmorgen ging ook heel erg moeilijk en vanmiddag heb ik het gewoon weer bij de rest van de pompoensoep gehouden want ik krijg met de beste wil van de wereld mijn mond nog niet helemaal open. Vanmiddag weer Ibuprofen genomen en nu het leuke deel: mijn nieuwe thuishulp is een "Lieneke" (Zavira's rots in de branding) al heet die van mij Yvonne. Het klikte echt meteen. Ze is, zoals de zorgcoördinator haar omschreven had een heel rustige vrouw met 40 jaar ervaring. En, in tegenstelling tot de thuisverzorgende van de Openbare Welzijnsdienst van de stad, is Yvonne helemaal niet uitgeblust maar een zeer aangename, dynamische vrouw die nog steeds met heel veel plezier haar job doet. Ik voelde me meteen helemaal op mijn gemak bij haar en zelfs mijn onrustig hondje wordt rustig in haar aanwezigheid. Ze heeft meteen korte metten gemaakt met de strijk van de afgelopen 6 weken en ze heeft heerlijk gekookt en omdat ik nog altijd flink pijn heb en nog steeds mijn mond niet volledig kan opendoen kwam ze met goede suggesties voor de maaltijd. Wat een verademing na de uitgebluste thuishulp die hier naartoe gestuurd was toen mijn vaste hulp vanwege mijn verhuis niet meer mocht komen. De hele manier van werken van deze organisatie is zo anders: geen gedoe met voorlopige hulpen, geen gedoe met tussengeschoven cliënten, Yvonne zal vanaf nu tot ze eind volgend jaar met brugpensioen gaat, iedere donderdagnamiddag bij mij zijn van 13 uur tot 17 uur, tenzij ze ziek wordt of vakantie heeft. Ik had stiekem gehoopt dat er iemand zou komen met wie het wat zou klikken met dat het zo snel en zo goed zou zijn heb ik geen seconde durven dromen. Ondanks de pijn die nog steeds mijn kaken op mekaar houdt, ben ik een gelukkige vrouw. Ik heb ook beslist dat ik vrijdag toch ga proberen om over te schakelen van 3 mg paroxetine naar 2 mg. Het is voor mij erg belangrijk om te weten dat er nu terug iemand in mijn leven is die een gedeelte van de verantwoordelijkheid over het huishouden van me kan overnemen. Als er eens een dag is dat het, zoals vandaag, minder goed met me gaat, kan ik even achteroverleunen met de wetenschap dat Yvonne het op donderdag even van me kan overnemen. Ik wil nu even maar één ding: eens languit kunnen geeuwen zonder pijn! En natuurlijk hoop ik dat ik vannacht wat slaap zal kunnen inhalen want ik ben wel héél erg moe

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,
Wat superfijn dat je nu een zorgzame rustige lieve thuishulp hebt die weet en kan ze wat ze voor je moet doen.
Lekker lijkt me dat!
Hoop dat de pijn in je mond snel weg mag gaan en je weer normaal kan geeuwen:-)
Succes met het afbouwen van die ene mg.
Ik zit nu op dag vier met 1.8 mg, 0.2 afgebouwd. Maar voel me erg wankel, huilerig, gespannen, beetje paniek en somber daardoor.
Wilde vanmorgen zoveel doen, had een opdracht van mn psycholoog gekregen, was daar mee bezig, ging ook wel goed maar na een uur werd ik zo doodmoe, dat ik ben gaan liggen.
Mn werkkleding die ik al aanhad uitgegdaan, mn kloffie aangetrokken en besloten om thuis te blijven.
Zou dit nou aan het afbouwen liggen, ben ook wat misselijk. En heb maar 10% afgebouwd! Nou weet ik dat ik heel erg sterk reageer op medicatie, maar dit had ik niet verwacht en dan valt het zooo tegen.
]Heb ook wel een enerverende week achter de rug, misschien komt het allemaal samen.
Kreeg wel goed nieuws over mn vriendin: De longtumor was niet meer te zien!!!!

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, sorry dat ik zo laat reageer! Ik heb namelijk tot 13 uur geslapen en de napijn van de ingreep bij de stomatoloog is toch weer overweldigend groot. Ik heb een voorbeeld genomen aan Zavira en ben op mijn "ochtend" wandeling een plattekaastaart voor mezelf gaan kopen omdat ik mijn mond nog steeds maar een beetje openkrijg: dan maar mezelf verwennen zoals Zavira een tijdje geleden deed door zichzelf te trakteren op een stuk taart bij Albert Heyn. Ik ben een grote voorstander van die denkmethode! En neen dus: ik kan nog steeds niet lekker geeuwen! Tsja, je stelt daar echt wel een moeilijke vraag: in hoeverre is het je wankel, huilerig, gespannen en wat paniekerig en somber voelen nu het gevolg van het afbouwen? Naar mijn ervaring is dag 4 van het afbouwen alvast dé dag van de problemen! Maar dat wil niet altijd zeggen dat dat nu bij jou ook het geval is. Ik vind dat je heel heel goed gereageerd hebt: maar 10% afbouwen en niet naar je werk maar lekker in je thuiskloffie soezen in bed (misschien zelfs wat slapen). Maar je hebt ook echt een rotweek achter de rug, dus mogen we dat zeker niet uit het oog verliezen! En ik weet ook niet hoe gevoelig jij reageert op het feit dat we ineens echt in de herfst terechtgekomen zijn? Daar moet je ook eens even over nadenken. Ik weet van mezelf dat ik het jarenlang heel moeilijk gehad heb begin november (het is weggegaan met het ouder worden). Was ik steevast de eerste 14 dagen zo somber, huilerig en gespannen. Ik leg nog steeds het verband tussen die gevoelens die ik jaren gehad heb en het feit dat mijn eerste kennismaking met de dood (een vriend die verongelukt is toen ik 19 was) net in die periode viel. Mijn moeder heeft steevast last van winterdepressie. Het is goed als je van jezelf weet dat je het met sommige jaargetijden of periodes lastig hebt. Ik denk dat je juist zit met je inschatting dat het gewoon alles samen is. Die 10% afbouwen lijkt mij niet onoverkomelijk op zich: het is zeker geen te grote stap. Denk even na over wat ik je vertel over die overgang naar de herfst. En lieve Geram: we mogen ook nooit uit het oog verliezen dat het leven bestaat uit ups en downs, los van het feit of nu nu al dan niet afbouwen van de paroxetine. Ik denk dat wij, afbouwers, veel beter stilstaan bij wat we voelen en dat vind ik positief (maar niet leuk!). Eigenlijk vind ik dat je, helemaal op eigen houtje, net ontzettend goed gereageerd hebt. Stop je verdriet, je somberheid, je huilerig zijn aub niet weg. Doe wat je gedaan hebt: kruip lekker in je bed of op de sofa en laat de tranen maar komen. Af en toe moet alle verdriet dat we meesleuren er gewoon even uit. Ik zou gewoon aan deze 10% afbouwen blijven vasthouden en kijken hoe de volgende week zal zijn: krijg je een betere week als je wat stabiel zit op deze dosis of blijkt het toch te snel te zijn? Theoretisch zit je in een perfect schema maar dat wil niks zeggen, daarom heet het ook "theoretisch". Als je binnen een dag of 5 nog steeds hetzelfde gevoel hebt en voor jezelf kan uitsluiten dat bijvoorbeeld het jaargetij of de rottigheid van deze week weinig invloed op het geheel hebben, dan moeten we misschien terug even brainstormen over de dosis. Mar in eerste instantie ga ik er vanuit dat jezelf de juiste "diagnose" gemaakt hebt en dat het een samenspel van factoren is. Vooral niet in paniek slaan, is eigenlijk de enige echte raad die ik je kan geven. Ik hoef jou niet te vertellen dat je dan in een heel nare cirkel terechtkomt met paniekaanvallen ed.; dat weet je zelf maar al te goed. Als je echt in paniek schiet, neem dat maar even een extra lora om dit gevoel op te vangen. Blijft het aanhouden, dan bespreken we het terug. Kan je je daarin vinden? Succes meidje!

----------


## Geram

@ Hoi Annemieg,

Dit is ook een late reactie:-)
Ik weet nu dat het afkickverschijnselen zijn. En dat van minderen met 10% van 2ml/4mg!!!
Had dit niet verwacht en het brengt me even van mn stuk.
Heb weer pijn in mn benen als ik ze neerleg (in bed), mn hoofd is weer druk aan het piepen, spanningen en angst, misselijk, huilerig, snel boos, niet veel kunnen hebben dus. 
Baal er enorm van maar moet nu doorzetten en vasthouden aan 1.8 ml.
Ik hoop dat het 2 weken duurt, nog een week dus, eer het weer gaat minderen. Maar misschien moet ik het langer de tijd geven om weer stabiel te geraken.
Dus ik raad iedereen aan, kom je bij de 4 mg/2ml, ga daarna niet sneller afbouwen dan met 10 %.
Ik hou me nu aan het programma van Withdrawal Project. Heb dus echt last van het geprolongeerd ontwenningssydroom. Wist dat eigenlijk alwel maar hoopte op anders.
Ik neem nu echt Lora uit voorzorg, heb een week geknokt om hetzelf te kunnen, maar het vreet energie en ik word er alleen maar somber van als het niet lukt.

Hoe gaat het met jou Annemeg en met de anderen?

lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@oh, Geram, wat erg dat je nu weer terug zulke afkickverschijnselen hebt en wat goed dat je ons allemaal nog maar eens verwittigd. Het is zo ontzettend belangrijk om te weten dat we afbouwverschijnselen, vaak na een vrij lange periode optreden! Ik sta helemaal achter je beslissing om de lora uit voorzorg te nemen!
Ik zit met een ander maar even heftig probleem: sinds zaterdag heb ik een vreselijke allergische reactie op iets wat ik tot nu toe niet kan benoemen. Gisteren dacht ik dat het van de paracetamol kwam en mijn huisarts bevestigde vandaag aan de telefoon dat dat zou kunnen en drukte mij op het hart vooral geen paracetamol meer te nemen. Maar de allergieverschijnselen zijn zo'n kwartuurtje geleden in volle hevigheid terug komen opzetten en ik heb géén paracetamol meer genomen sinds gisterenavond. Ik sta van kop tot teen onder de vreselijk jeukende rode bobbeltjes, heb een lopende neus, nu ook diarree en wat het meest beanstigend is: een opgezwollen tong. Ik heb vandaag één Ibuprofen genomen (in samenspraak met de huisarts tijdens ons telefoongesprek) om de napijn van de stomatologenbehandeling op te vangen. Gisteren en eergisteren heb ik helemaal geen Ibuprofen genomen dus ook dat kan de aanleiding niet zijn. De allergische reactie moet dus betrekking hebben of op mijn dagdagelijkse medicatie of op iets hier in mijn flat maar waar moet ik beginnen met zoeken? Ik weet dat ik vroeger allergisch reageerde op katten, dus dat kan teruggekomen zijn maar waarom dan zo plotseling en waarom gaat het echt in golven. Het was vannacht ook beduidend beter en de katten slapen bij mij. De honden zijn net deze namiddag uit met mijn vriendin, dus als het aan hen zou liggen, zou ik mij net beter moeten voelen. Het is echt een zeer beangstigend gevoel: dat je zo allergisch reageert op iets in je eigen huis en niet te weten kan komen waar de oorzaak precies ligt. Ik weet niet hoe lang ik dit nog ga uithouden zonder naar de eerstehulp-afdeling van het ziekenhuis te stappen. Ik behelp me voorlopig met cetizerine (een anti-histaminicum) maar heb geen idee hoe lang dit gaat werken als de allergiebron zo dicht in mijn omgeving ligt. Ik heb geen nieuw waspoeder of wasverzachter gebruikt, geen nieuw kuisproduct, niks opnieuw gegeten of gedronken dat bekent staat als uitlokkende faktor voor een allergie (noten, tomaten, aardappelen...). Ik heb ook niks nieuws voor mijn huis gekocht. Ik heb me ondertussen helemaal uitgekleed en totaal andere kleding aangetrokken (het moest maar eens komen van de rits in mijn trui, ik heb een nikkelallergie). Echt akelig en beangstigend!

----------


## annemieg

Hoi iedereen, sorry dat ik mijn vorige post zo abrupt afgesloten heb! Gitte kwam hier aan na een grote wandeling met mijn en haar hondjes en zij zag hoe slecht het met me ging door de allergie. Ze heeft me bevolen alles te laten vallen en naar het ziekenhuis te vertrekken en we hebben in de auto beslist naar het ziekenhuis te gaan waar ik woensdag de behandeling bij de stomatoloog gehad heb, kwestie van dat de dokters direct zouden weten of de allergie van de hechtingsdraadjes kon komen. En ik ben maar wat blij met die raad! We kregen op de spoedafdeling een zeer onaangename ontvangst van de receptioniste (heb je met opzet gewacht tot na zeven uur, tot al de specialisten naar huis zijn?) maar de verpeegkundige en vooral later de dokters reageerden zo ontzettend lief en invoelend dat dat alles weer goedmaakte. Ik heb een infuusje gekregen met coticoïden tegen de allergie-aanval en dat is me daar een opluchting om "u" tegen te zeggen: terwijl het infuusje liep, voelde ik stilaan mijn tong ontzwellen en daarmee ging ook de angst weg. Nu sta ik nog wel vol rode jeukende bobeltjes maar ik heb niet meer het gevoel dat ik ga stikken en morgen mag ik gewoon terug het anti-allergie-middel nemen tegen die jeuk (ik weet dat die morgen ook een stuk beter zal zijn). De dokter heeft me uitgelegd dat ik niet echt allergisch reageerde op één of ander medicijn of op de hechtdraadjes in mijn mond: het is een samenkomen van een heleboel stress, legde hij uit, en dan kan het stomste geneesmiddel zo'n aanval uitlokken. En het was heel verstandig van mij dat ik zo de nacht niet wilde ingaan (de dame van het onthaal stond erbij en luisterde mee, tot mijn grote genoegen!). Nu ben ik die opgezwollen tong kwijt én mag ik terug pijnstilling nemen. Hij heeft zelfs even gecontroleerd of de hechting niet alsnog gaan ontsteken was! Echt een crème van een man, zoals wij dat in Belgie zeggen. En nu terug even naar het afbouwen: ik zit inmiddels op dag 4, dé probleemdag voor mij meestal maar tot nu toe voel ik nog steeds niks van het afbouwen. Het kan natuurlijk wel zo zijn dat ik morgen ineens de hele zaak op mijn kop krijg, nu de angst voor de allergie weggenomen is. Ik denk dat ik daar wel mentaal op voorbereid ben, maar we weten allemaal dat het ook al ben je nog zo goed voorbereid, toch telkens weer flink slikken en ondergaan is. Ik probeer morgen dan ook zeker terug te komen om jullie te vertellen hoe het afbouwen verder gaat. Nu kruip ik lekker met mijn beestenboel in bed en ik ga slapen tot ik niet meer kan. Dan kan ik er morgen weer tegen aan als het afbouwen dan weer zou gaan opspelen. Tot morgen en slaap allemaal heel heel lekker!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

He gatsie, wat een rotdagen heb jij achter de rug met die allergie. Ben blij dat je nu iets krijgt wat het gaat verhelpen! Jeetje, het houd ook niet op he? 
Hoop dat je goed geslapen hebt en dat het vandaag beter met je zal gaan.
Helemaal top dat je naar het Z.huis bent gegaan en laat wat die zusters zeiden maar lekker achter je, kom gewoon goed voor jezelf op en dat heb je gedaan, TOPPIE!
Tegenwoordig moet je vechten voor je rechten HIHI rijmt ook nog. Maar het is gewoon zo.
Doe alsjeblieft vanaf nu met afbouwen, ga geen hele mg afbouwen maar een halve, of liever nog een 1/4, neem niet het risico, daar heb je alleen jezelf maar mee. En wat maakt het uit dat het dan langer duurt voor je er geheel af bent, die tijd kan er ook nog wel bij toch?
Je kunt pillensnijders halen bij de apotheek, kun je je pil in vieren doen.
Maar nu eerst bijkomen van die rotallergische aanval!

Sterkte

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: je rijmpje is niet alleen goed maar ook zo ontzettend waar! Gitte merkte terecht op dat er flink wat mensen in onze omgeving gewoon dichtgeklapt zouden zijn bij zo'n onthaal maar ik word er alleen maar ontzettend boos van! Dank je voor je compliment, het wordt jammer genoeg eerder negatief als positief ervaren als je opkomt voor jezelf. Wat het afbouwen betreft: ik kan niet met een pillensnijder aan de slag want ik krijg nu capsules die de apotheker zelf bereid heeft.Ik heb ook vandaag geen last van het afbouwen dus ik blijf voorlopig maar heel stilletjes zitten op de twee capsules in de hoop dat mijn lichaam het afbouwen maar gewoon meeneemt in het hele circus. Ik kan niet uit mekaar halen wat nu het gevolg is van de ingreep aan mijn tandvlees, de allergie, het afbouwen en het jammer genoeg ook terug de kop opsteken van de Crohn (ik vind het heel netjes van de Crohn dat hij zich zo lang koest gehouden heeft maar nu is het ook hem teveel geworden). Voor mijn part blijf ik nu twee maanden op de twee capsules staan, tot ik zeker weet dat ik verder kan afbouwen. Terug naar boven gaan lijkt mij niet nodig omdat ik nog steeds geen last heb van typische afbouwverschijnselen. Ik heb goed geslapen met dien verstande dat ik om vier uur vannacht heel het bed mocht verschonen en zelf proper nachtgoed moest aantrekken want ik lag in een zwembad, maar dat is geen abnormale reactie op zo'n hoge dosis corticoïde. Ik denk dat het nu het allerbelangrijkste is dat mijn lichaam langzaam maar zeker kan herstellen van de alllergie-aanval en de hoge dosis corticoïde die men mij gisteren heeft moeten toedienen. Corticoïden zijn zeer nuttige medicijnen en zelfs levensreddend maar het is tegelijkertijd ook een enorme rotzooi die je lichaam echt in het honderd draait. Ik heb besloten dat ik de komende dagen geen boodschappen doe: alles moet blijven liggen tot mijn thuishulp er donderdag is en dan moet zij aan de slag met de zich vreselijk opstapelende boodschappen. Ik maak ook maar zeer korte wandelingen met de hondjes. Want mijn lijf is geradbraakt na alles wat het nu meegemaakt heeft en eist rust, rust, rust en dat zal ik het ook geven. Hoe gaat het bij jou: is deze week wat rustiger begonnen dan de veel te hectische vorige week?

----------


## annemieg

Morgen zal ik één week op de 2 mg zitten en ik heb nog steeds weinig bijwerkingen. Sinds vanochtend is de spierpijn in mijn benen er wel terug maar het is goed te dragen. Ik heb wel erg levendige dromen maar die zijn zo duidelijk gelinkt aan de corticoïde die ik maandag toegediend kreeg: het zijn géén nachtmerries, alleen heel gekke en heel levendige dromen, waar ik niet akelig van word. En vermits ik door de Crohn jarenlang die vreselijke medicijnen heb moeten slikken, herken ik ze. Wel jammer dat ook nu weer niet verwittigd werd dat deze dromen zouden kunnen komen. Je krijgt als patiënt toch steeds nog weinig informatie terwijl deze bijwerkingen heel goed gekend zijn door artsen... Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe de rest van de afbouwers zich voelt!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Hoop dat je snel zult opknappen van die allergie en dat Crohn wat rustiger zal worden.
Dapper dat je doorzet met de 2 mg maar ga alsjeblieft daarna langzamer te werk.
Ik ben weer stabiel, tenzij ik niet teveel doe. Ben deze week te hard van stapel gegaan op het werk en met andere afspraken.
Heb weer niet goed geluisterd naar mn lijf maar naar wat ik zo graag wil. En dat is teveel!
Maar dat is mn aard en lastig in te dammen, hardnekkig dus.
De opstart van de dag is altijd het lastigste bij mij, daarna gaat het goed.
Mn eerstvolgende afbouw zal 20 nov zijn, naar 1.6 ml. Dat was mn plan maar het kan ook zo zijn dat ik me bedenk en ga minderen met 0.1 ml. Dus niet van 1.8 naar 1.6 maar naar 1.7 ml. Misschien dat ik dan geen verschijnselen krijg. Het duurt dan wel langer voor ik eraf ben maar dat maakt me niet uit. Het belangrijkste is dat ik me goed blijf voelen. 
Maar het gaat nu weer beter met me en heb op het werk ook weer voldoening. Ik mag doen wat ik wil daar en ben nu de winkel aan het opleuken, decoreren enzo.
Ik moet afwisseling hebben in het werk anders vind ik er niets meer aan en krijg ik geen werkplezier en werkplezier is heel belangrijk om het vol te houden.

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat goed dat je je beter op je werk voelt! Het is belangrijk dat je daar een uitdaging vindt en niet routinematig aan het werk moet. Hoe ik verder ga afbouwen weet ik gewoon nog niet maar je moet in gedachte houden dat ik niet over de vloeibare variant van paroxetine kan beschikken: ik moet het met aangepaste capsules doen. En vermits ik al lang heel traag afbouw én nog xanax neem, gaat het afbouwen mij nu vrij goed af. Het is puur toeval dat ik eerst begonnen ben met de paroxetine, maar nu ik veel meer weet over dat afbouwen, zou ik het direct op deze manier opnieuw doen. Alleen zou ik vanaf dag 1 veel trager afbouwen dan ik nu gedaan heb, waardoor het toch flink fout gelopen is. En ik doe het voor de rest heel kalm aan: ik heb geen werk waar ik naartoe moet, kan mijn dag zelf indelen zoals het op dat moment het beste aanvoelt en ik denk dat dat ook een grote rol speelt. Heb ik een moeilijkere dag, dan beperk ik echt alles tot het minimum. Ik slaap ook nog steeds heel veel, zeker na de ingreep bij de stomatoloog. Alles gaat sindsdien gewoon heel traag maar vermits ik nu een goede thuishulp heb, is dat ook geen probleem meer. Zo neem ik na elk eetmoment de nodige rustr: dan lees ik de krant of mijn boek ipv dadelijk terug in actie te schieten; dat is niet voor mij niet alleen belangrijk voor het afbouwen maar ook voor de Crohn. Maar het is zoals je zegt: het maakt op zich niet uit hoelang je over het afbouwen doet. Je moet een tempo vinden dat bij je eigen lichaam past en ik heb dat wel gevonden denk ik. Ik heb ook niet zoveel behoefte aan afwisseling: hoe saaier mijn leven loopt, des te beter voel ik mij bij de situatie. Het is net als er te veel onverwachte of ongeplande dingen gebeuren dat het bij mij fout loopt: dan kan ik mijn hoofd er niet goed bijhouden en word ik erg onzeker omdat ik dan dingen ga vergeten. Daarom plan ik zelfs het wandelen met de honden goed in, tussen de maaltijden door zodat ik niet te lang moet rechtstaan als ik pas gegeten heb, want dat vindt mij lichaam er té veel aan. Het afbouwen op zich is niet mijn einddoel: ik wil gewoon mijn eigen emoties terug en die was ik kwijt door de paroxetine. Nu wil ik ook mij goed blijven voelen en in dat kader plan ik ook het afbouwen. Ik wil er telkens zeker van zijn dat ik absoluut stabiel ben alvorens een volgende stap te zetten maar dat stabiel voelen hangt zeker niet alleen vast aan het afbouwen. Het hangt even goed samen met bvb de Crohn en hoe die evolueert.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?

@Klaas, weet niet of je nog op het forum bent maar ik heb een vraagje.
Ik zit nu bijna 4 weken op 1.8 ml liter sroxat, kom van 2 ml af.
Ben heel erg wankel nu, onzeker, bang, huil veel, somber etc.
Toen ik de vorige keren gestopt was begon het ook na circa 4 weken slechter te worden.
Zou dit nu ook het geval kunnen zijn? Moet ik hier weer doorheen, hoort dit bij het afkicken?
Als ik maar weet hoe het komt maakt me dat rustiger dan weet ik dat ik moet doorzetten en volhouden. Nu ben ik zo onzeker en bang dat ik niet zonder seroxat kan en weer terug zal moeten naar meer ml en dat is niet wat ik wil.
Hoop op een bemoedigend antwoord.

grtjs Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Hallo Geram, allereerst vind ik het erg dat je weer zoveel last hebt van het afbouwen. Wel goed dat je aan de mouw trekt van Klaas: hij kent de materie zo ontzettend goed (jammer genoeg voor hem!) Tip: stuur hem eventueel een privé-berichtje want ik kan niet inschatten in hoeverre hij het forum nog volgt! Ik zit eigenlijk nog steeds in heel rustig vaarwater: ik zit vandaag 14 dagen op de 2 mg en als alles goed gaat, ga ik volgende week naar de voorlaatste stap, namelijk die laatste milligram. Ik sta er zelf versteld van hoe vlot het afbouwen bij mij lukt na het aanvankelijke veel te snel naar beneden gaan, waar Gabry me van de afgrond gered heeft. Behalve wat lichte spierpijn en toch nog veel slaap nodig hebben, blijf ik goed stabiel. Misschien heeft het feit dat ik "maar" 5 jaar paroxetine geslikt heb ook een positief effect maar ik ben wel zeker dat het nog nemen van de xanax (alprazolam), die bij mij heel goed werkt, er ook voor ontzettend veel tussenzit. Het is even heel moeilijk geweest toen papa het hartinfarct kreeg en het feit dat ik nog maar eens naar de stomatoloog moet omdat er nog een stuk tand in mijn mond zit, heeft ook twee dagen voor erge onzekerheid gezorgd. Papa is gisteren op grote controle geweest en mag nu zelfs 6 maanden wachten alvorens te moeten terugkomen; bij het feit dat ik nog maar eens behandeld moet worden door de stomatoloog heb ik mij, na twee dagen lamgeslagen te zijn, neergelegd. En als ik alles nu bekijk, denk ik dat het een grote rol speelt of er tijdens het afbouwen moeilijke dingen met je gebeuren en zoiets heb je natuurlijk niet in de hand. Een mens zou ergens op een verlaten eilandje moeten kunnen afbouwen, waar zij/hij door niets anders beïnvoed wordt maar jammer genoeg houdt het leven geen enkele rekening met het feit dat je aan het afbouwen bent. Ik kies er trouwens nog altijd heel bewust voor om geen wekker te zetten, mijn dagdagelijkse taken tot een minimum te beperken als het enigszins kan of een dagje totale rust in te schakelen als ik toch onverwacht een zware dag achter de rug heb. Ik begrijp dat jij nu zo'n ontzettende behoefte hebt aan weten waar je aantoe bent: hoort dit er nu voor jou bij, dan kan je inderdaad doorzetten en volhouden (want met je motivatie is echt niks mis, die staat als een huis). Ik kan er niet op antwoorden want ik heb niet de ervaringen die jij nu hebt. Ik hoop echt dat Klaas je kan verder helpen want de situatie waarin jij nu zit, is onhoudbaar omdat je niet kan inschatten in hoeverre dit nu bij het afbouwproces kan horen. Ik wens je heel veel moed Geram en duim met je mee dat iemand op het forum je de juiste raad kan geven zodat je weet waar je aan toe bent

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,
Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie!
Wat fijn om te horen dat het goed met je gaat qua afbouwen.
Superfijn!
Ik slik inderdaad bijna 10 jaar langer en ik vermoed dat dat er wel mee te maken heeft.
Ook fijn dat het met je vader beter gaat!
Het klopt ook wat je zegt dat je er niets bij kunt hebben als je aan het afbouwen bent, wat je emotioneel kan schaden.
Ik kreeg afgelopen week wel wat emoties te verwerken, die ik dacht al verwerkt te hebben en mn autootje kost met de keuring weer een poep geld, wat ik eigenlijk niet heb.
En dan glij ik ook onderuit.
Ik heb nog niets van Klaas gehoord, jammer genoeg, wil hem wel een prive brichtje sturen, bv hetzelfde bericht wat ik geplaatst had gisteren maar weet niet hoe ik dat moet plakken op zijn pagina.
Zal straks even kijken of het me toch gaat lukken.
Het afbouwen naar de 1.7, heb nl besloten om per 0,1 ml af te gaan bouwen en niet met 0,2 ml laat ik nog even. Ik wil eerst weer goed stabiel zijn op 1.8 ml.

lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: voor een privé-berichtje ga je naar een bericht dat Klaas gepost heeft. Je klikt daar op zijn naam en dan heb je een keuze-menuutje waaronder staat: "een prive-bericht sturen". Dan krijgt Klaas thuis ook een mailtje dat er een privé-bericht voor hem op het forum is. Oei meid, als er nu ook nog financiële moeilijkheden zijn, is het helemaal moeilijk om je toch overeind te houden. Iedereen komt altijd met de dooddoener "geld is niet belangrijk, geld maakt niet gelukkig" maar geld is wél belangrijk als je je rekeningen niet kan betalen! En iedereen die met een uitkering moet rondkomen, loopt op een gegeven moment tegen een onverwachte extra kost aan en zoiets haalt mij in ieder geval totaal onderuit. Daar is namelijk niet zo maar een oplossing voor te bedenken...De hamvraag is dan ook of je je zo rot voelt van het afbouwen of dat oa die problemen ze zo somber, huilerig en instabiel maken. Het is echt belangrijk dat je er stil bij staat wat die dingen voor uitwerking op je leven hebben. Als je in het afbouwproces zit, heb je erg de neiging om elk "negatief" gevoel toe te schrijven aan het afbouwen an sich maar soms zijn de dingen die je van buitenaf overkomen gewoon al veel te zwaar op zich. Dan zou je hoe dan ook onderuit gaan of je nu met afbouwen bezig bent of niet. Daarom vind ik je oplossing om per 0,1 mg af te bouwen heel slim. En Geram, als de druk van buitenaf té groot wordt, als je weet dat je er ook zou onderdoor gaan zonder het afbouwen, stop dan even met afbouwen. Geef jezelf de kans om te herstellen van die schok, zonder je lichaam nog extra te belasten met het afbouwen. Zavira doet het nu even zo en ik kan haar standpunt alleen maar toejuichen: ondertussen zit ze toch al lager dan bij het begin van het afbouwen en krijgt haar lichaam toch de tijd om zich te herstellen van oa de verbouwingen aan haar huis waarbij echt alles in het honderd liep. Zet even op een rijtje wat nu voor jou het zwaarste weeg en overdenk goed hoe je zou reageren als je niet met afbouwen bezig was. Heb je het gevoel dat het je dan ook teveel zou worden, blijf dan even staan op de dosis die je nam tot je een oplossing hebt voor het probleem dat zoveel van je vergt. Het is steeds de bedoeling om stabiel te raken als je mindert met de paroxetine, maar onder stabiel versta ik "stabiel op alle vlakken". Voel je niet schuldig als je het afbouwen even stopzet en al je energie steekt in wat nu voor jou ligt. Het is echt wel de bedoeling dat je het afbouwen terug begint als de toestand terug genormaliseerd is. Maar je energie in zo'n zware problemen moeten steken én tegelijk afbouwen, is gewoon te veel! Veel sterkte meidje!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,
Dank voor je advies en bemoediging, superlief!
Ik kan zowiezo niet tegen financiele problemen. Heb niet veel geld nodig, als ik maar wat eten kan kopen en mn autootje kan blijven rijden anders wordt ik zo afhankelijk en daar kan ik absoluut niet tegen, nooit gekund.
Maar het komt goed, krijg wat terug van het gasverbruik en heb 2 dagen bij mensen in de huish. gewerkt. Dat geeft al wat meer rust.
En Klaas heeft gereageerd, ben daar superblij mee omdat hij er zoveel vanaf weet. Hij bevestigde mijn hoop eigenlijk. Hoop dat, hoe gek dat ook klinkt, dat dit met het afbouwen te maken heeft. Hij heeft me goede adviezen gegeven en zijn raad volg ik op.
Nu eerst stabiel worden, mag huilen etc en nog langzamer afbouwen, met 5%. Dat had ik zelf ook al bedacht maar omdat hij het ook aanraad geeft me dat meer zekerheid en zelfvertrouwen.
En iid wat je zei, je kan er niets extra's bijhebben qua tegenslagen etc als je aan het afbouwen bent, dat merk ik zeer.
Maar heb weer goede moed nu.
Fijn toch dat dit Forum er is!!

Dank annemieg

----------


## annemieg

@Hallo Geram, fijn te horen dat Klaas je kon verderhelpen. Het is zo moeilijk als iemand duidelijk problemen heeft en je niks kan zeggen dat wezenlijk kan verderhelpen. En hij kent er absoluut heel veel van! Ik snap heel goed wat je wil zeggen met die hoop. Want inderdaad: gewoon het weten dat het afkomstig is van het afbouwen is toch zo ongelooflijk belangrijk. Dan kan je doorzetten omdat je weet dat het over zal gaan. Ik ben ook zo blij dat de financiën terug wat op orde zijn. Daar word ik zelf ook ontzettend chagrijpig van omdat je het zo moeilijk echt kan aanpakken. Ook ik vind telkens weer terug rust als de rekeningen allemaal betaald zijn en ik word vreselijk onrustig als er nog rekeningen liggen die ik maar met moeite kan betalen. Het is elke maand weer puzzelen. Elke onverwachte kost is er gewoon teveel aan omdat je altijd op een randje balanceert. Goed dat je er nu weer moed op hebt want die heb je echt nodig om verder af te bouwen, maar ik heb geen seconde het idee gekregen dat het jou aan moed ontbreekt. Ik vind integendeel dat je heel sterk bent, want het afbouwen is voor jou echt heel moeilijk. Met 5% afbouwen lijkt mij ook een heel goed standpunt en telkens weer zorgen dat je stabiel bent op alle vlakken in je leven, alvorens je weer een verdere stap zet. Dan gaat het wel wat trager, maar wat maken die enkele weken of maanden nog uit als je al zo lang slikt zonder aan afbouwen te denken...Ik geloof ook helemaal in het idee dat "moeilijke" gevoelens er ook mogen zijn: uiteindelijk zijn ze een onderdeel van het leven en wij, afbouwers, moeten nou net leren om die een plaatsje in ons leven zonder paroxetine te geven. En ik ben het zeker met je eens wat betreft het forum: dit is een plaats waar we met vallen en opstaan ondersteuning krijgen, waar je niet direct afgekat wordt als je het even ontzettend moeilijk hebt, waar niet gezegd wordt dat je maar snel terug naar een hogere dosis moet als het even tegenzit. Hier mag je inderdaad ook huilen en somber zijn of bang of ontmoedigd...Veel succes meid met het heel traag maar zeker verder afbouwen. Ik sta pal achter je!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Dank voor je lieve reactie.
Ja, het is moeilijk en het duurt lang, maar ik geef de moed niet op! Soms wel natuurlijk als ik heel erg onzeker ben maar kom meestal wel weer terug op mijn moed.
Ben al zo lang bezig en ik verlang al naar het jaar 2014. Dan zal ik clean zijn (hoop ik) en weer mezelf zijn.
Daar leef ik nu naar toe en daardoor kan ik het volhouden, hoe verdrietig en naar, bang, onzeker en wankel ik ook ben nu even. Ik weet dat ik in een 'wave' zit en dat dat erbij hoort. Over 2 weken gaat het vast wel weer beter.
Doe erg mn best om positief te blijven denken.
Ben gelovig en hou me ook daaraan vast hoewel dat soms ook best lastig is.
Als je onzeker bent is alles onzeker ook mbt het Geloof.
Maar ik ben een vechter en ik dat even laat varen door de afkickverschijnselen, het komt wel weer steeds terug!
Hoop dat het verdere afbouwen jouw goed vergaat, Klaas vertelde dat de laatste mg/ml het zwaarste zijn.
Hoop dat het voor jou mee zal vallen en dat je sterk blijft met vertrouwen!!
Ook ik sta achter je en vang je op als je het moeilijk hebt.

lvgrtjs, Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik vind het ongelooflijk met welke moed jij de tegenslagen in je leven tegemoet treedt! Het is goed dat je positief ingesteld bent, maar je mag ook best momenten hebben dat je het niet meer ziet zitten: hier op het forum kennen we allemaal dat gevoel, dat verlangen naar eindelijk verlost te zijn van die vreselijke paroxetine, die vreselijke afbouwverschijnselen die het afbouwen met zich meebrengen. Het is voor jou ook belangrijk dat je een houvast vindt in je geloof, al ben je ook wel zo dat je onzekerheid ook hierin doorsijpelt. Ik vrees dat dat het lot is van iedereen die wat kritisch in de wereld staat: je gaat echt aan alles twijfelen, ook aan de basiswaarden die je hebt en waar je echt wel achterstaat. In moeilijke momenten zie je niks meer helder en wordt alles omsluierd door die grauwe last die over je heen ligt. Maar jij vindt ergens toch telkens weer de kracht om terug te keren naar die basiswaarden en uiteindelijk heeft ieder mens het nodig om telkens weer naar haar/zijn kern terug te komen om vandaaruit weer terug te kunnen vechten. Dat le laatste miligrammen zo zwaar kunnen zijn heeft Gabry er bij mij ook echt ingepompt! En ik houd dat advies steeds heel goed in mijn achterhoofd om snel op de rem te kunnen gaan staan als de nodig zou zijn. Ik weet nu ook dat het niet over is als je op nul staat: zelfs dan nog kan je een enorme terugval krijgen en daar houd ik in mijn achterhoofd steeds rekening mee, maar ik probeer wel in de mate van het mogelijke verder af te bouwen; Ik geloof ook sterk dat het niet erg is als je even moet wachten om verder te kunnen afbouwen. Het afbouwproces op zich heeft zeker ook een bepaald nut in die zin dat je daardoor verplicht bent om stil te staan bij wat er om je heen gebeurt en dat kan volgens mij nooit negatief zijn. We hebben toch zo de neiging om mee te gaan in het maatschappelijk gedoe dat alles snel moet gaan, terwijl we ons zelf vaak voorbijlopen op die manier. Hier, op het forum, kunnen we zonder schaamte even inzakken, vertellen over onze somberheid, over onze huilbuien, over dat enorme verlangen om zonder paroxetine verder te kunnen leven. Hier staan we inderdad achter mekaar en vangen op als dat nodig is. Hier kunnen we ook elke kleine triomf vieren als we weer een stukje verder staan, zonder die externe druk die de vreselijke neiging heeft om iedereen in een vast hokje te duwen gewoon afgaande op het feit op een mens bijvoorbeeld een depressie heeft gehad of iets anders waardoor het op dat moment zinvol leek om naar de paroxetine te grijpen. Ik hoop dat je je binnenkort weer stabiel voelt. Ik denk inderdaad ook dt je in een "wave" zit maar durf daar zo weinig uitspraken over doen omdat ik het grote geluk had dat ik, na het aanvankelijk totaal misgaan bij het afbouwen, eigenlijk vrij stabiel gebleven ben en daardoor rustig heb kunnen afbouwen. Het is ook maar puur geluk, dat er tijdens die afbouwperiode, behalve het hartinfarct van mijn vader, niets echt misgelopen is. Ook daarom wil ik nu volgende week weer een milligrammetje naar beneden: de gezondheid van mijn beide ouders is wankel en liefst zou ik het hele afbouwen achter de rug hebben als het echt fout loopt. Maar ik bekijk het echt dag per dag en als er intussen iets ergs gebeurt, blijf ik gewoon staan op de dosis waarop ik op dat moment sta. Dan is afbouwen iets bijkomstig en moet alle energie kunnen gaan naar waar je op dat moment mee geconfronteerd wordt. Eigenlijk kan je wat dat betreft alleen maar hopen...Gerda, volhouden meidje, je doet het goed, je zoekt heel doelgericht naar oplossingen bij je problemen en hebt een enorme kracht in je die maakt dat je telkens weer kan opkrabbelen als het mis gaat. Nog eens vol alle duidelijkheid: je mag best huilen, somber zijn, je wankel voelen, onzeker zijn... dat hoort bij het afbouwen en bij het leven in z'n algemeen. Je weet ondertussen dat oa Klaas en ik er zijn voor jou!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Dank voor je lieve bemoedigende schrijven!!!!
Ja, ik haal toch elke keer weer ergens de kracht vandaan om op te krabbelen en weer door te gaan. Ik bid er ook om hoor.
En ik verplicht mezelf om iets te ondernemen want ik weet dat zitten bij mij averechts werkt. Dan verdwijn ik in negatief denken en wordt dan lamgeslagen.
Maak iedere dag een briefje met wat ik moet/kan gaan doen.
Heb vandaag bv 4 uur gewerkt.
Lees ook iedere dag positieve zinnen aan mezelf hardop voor.
Ik hoop weer snel echt stabiel te worden. Het opstaan gaat nog gepaard met spanning en angst, dat moet ik eigenlijk direkt aanpakken maar dat vind ik moeilijk. Ik vind angst en spanning eng. Heb herinneringen waardoor ik er bang voor ben en het me lam kan slaan. Het zit vast in mn systeem en moet dat zien te keren. 
Maar ik probeer vertrouwen te hebben dat het me gaat lukken, ik zeg ook dat steeds tegen mezelf.

Hoop voor je dat je volgende week weer wat kan afbouwen en dat het goed mag gaan!!

lvgrtjs, Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, het is goed om te merken hoe jij telkens weer probeert om er echt het beste van te maken! Ik trek mij op aan jouw vermogen om dat te doen. Ik voel mij vandaag erg wankel, onzeker en huilerig. Ik zit nu weer met dat gevoel dat jij zo goed kent: te moeten opboksen tegen zoveel dingen die op me afkomen, terwijl ik al zoveel moeite moet doen om gewoon overeind te blijven, goed naar mijn lichaam te luisteren en daar ook rekening mee te houden. En ik heb het gevoel dat het leven zo veel extra van me vergt, dat ik niet kan of wil geven, zoveel dingen gebeuren waar je geen enkele controle over hebt. Ik werk ook met dat lijstje per dag van dingen die echt moeten of die ik absoluut gedaan wil krijgen, zonder dat lijstje verlies ik het grotere overzicht over de dingen. En opstaan is voor mij ook een zware opgave die gepaard gaat met de nodige spanning en angst. Ook ik heb problemen met de twee gevoelens en ga ze liefst helemaal uit de weg, wat natuurlijk niet kan! En ja, die dingen zitten zo diep verankerd in ons systeem, waarschijnlijk bij ons beiden door herinneringen uit het verleden die ons toch gevormd hebben en waar we niet of slechts met heel veel moeite weer vanaf raken. Elke morgen probeer ik bij mezelf stil te staan en mij af te vragen of ik er nu goed aan doe om nog eventjes gaan te liggen of ik er beter aan doe om op te staan en aan de dag te beginnen, ook als het lichamelijk erg moeilijk gaat. Meestal kies ik ervoor om toch terug in bed te kruipen, ook al is het al ver op de dag, om een uurtje later te kunnen opstaan met een iets beter gevoel. Maar dan bots ik weer tegen die tijdsbalk aan, heb ik omtrent dit tijdstip (16u30) het gevoel dat de dag bijna om is en dat ik nog niks gedaan heb. Als ik dan toch besluit om de dag vroeger te beginnen, moet ik al dadelijk naar de pillen grijpen tegen de buikpijn of de pijn die ik nog steeds heb omdat er nog altijd dat stuk tand in mijn mond zit, dat er eigenlijk in mei al uitgehaald had moeten worden, maar dat "over het hoofd" gezien is door de toenmalige stomatoloog. Ik moet ook dringend een afspraak maken met de huisarts, maar hoe meer het fout loopt met die tanden, hoe bozer ik eigenlijk op haar wordt omdat ze me zo makkelijk doorgestuurd heeft naar een slechte stomatoloog die ze niet kende, alleen maar omdat hij in het dichtst bijzijnde ziekenhuis werkzaam is. Ik heb geen vertrouwen meer in haar en vind elk bezoek aan haar pure tijdvespilling maar ik heb voorschriften nodig voor mijn medicatie en eigenlijk moet ik ook eens laten bloed prikken. Al dat "moeten" geeft mij een enorme druk. Ik heb haar al gezegd dat ik het haar kwalijk neem dat ze niet zorgvuldiger doorverwijst maar ik heb het gevoel tegen een muur aan te lopen: ze vindt het heus wel erg dat het bij die stomatoloog zo grondig fout gelopen is, maar ze trekt geen lessen uit wat er gebeurt en dat maakt mij zo moedeloos. Eigenlijk heb ik zin om eens flink tegen haar te gillen omdat ze mij noch met het afbouwen, noch met het doorverwijzen écht geholpen heeft. Je wordt als patiënt vreselijk aan je lot overgelaten, vind ik. Ook krijg ik ineens een deurwaardersexploot ivm een onbetaalde rekening die echter buiten mijn fout om, op mijn oude adres is toegekomen. De Belgische Posterijen hadden een fout in hun computersysteem waardoor mijn aanvraag voor het doorzenden van mijn post nooit goed bij hen terechtgekomen is en ik dus vanaf mei geen post naar behoren heb doorgekregen. Weer zoiets waar je geen enkele controle over hebt maar nu moet ik dus een fikse boete betalen omdat de Posterijen hun website niet goed uitgebouwd hebben! Ggrr...ik baal van het overal moeten achteraan gaan omdat mensen niet doen wat ze horen te doen. En mijn dagen zijn al zo vreselijk kort omdat het 's morgens ook bij mij vaak misgaat. Dan is het goed als jij op het forum komt en vertelt over jouw gevecht met dat opstaan en hoe jij dat aanpakt. Alle goede tips en trucjes zijn meer dan welkom en als ik zie hoe jij er toch nog in slaagt om bijvoorbeeld vandaag 4 uur te gaan werken, trek ik me daaraan op. Het moet ons samen toch lukken om hierin een zeker evenwicht te vinden?! Wat de rekening betreft: ik laat hem tot morgen liggen en ga er dan wel weer achteraan: kijken of ik ze kan betalen en zo niet een afbetalingsplan voorstellen. De huisarts moet toch nog even wachten tot volgende week de (hopelijk) laatste behandeling bij de stomatoloog achter de rug is, wat wil zeggen dat ik bij de apotheker zal moeten gaan pleiten om nog maar eens mijn medicijnen mee te krijgen zonder dat de voorschriften in orde zijn. Ik ga er maar even van uit dat het na 23 jaar klant zijn, moet lukken. En zo sukkel ik vandaag de dag door: door dingen voor me uit te schuiven omdat ze er eventjes gewoon momenteel niet bijkunnen, in de hoop dat het morgen weer wat beter gaat. Lieve Gerda, ik hoop zo dat je snel stabiel wordt, want dat is de basis om weer verder te kunnen. Ik ben niet gelovig, dus ik kan niet zeggen "ik bid voor jou", maar ik denk dat je wel begrijpt dat mijn wens van even diep komt. Het is ook zo knap dat je weet dat het voor jou averechts werkt om niks te doen en dat je daar ook de consequenties van neemt. ADHD is een rot-aandoening waar je bepaald niet om gevraagd hebt! Maar het klopt wat je zegt: als je negatief denken toelaat, wordt je lamgeslagen en dat schiet ook bepaald niet op! Laat ons er dus samen maar weer het beste van maken; het is voor mij telkens weer een oppepper om jouw posts te lezen en te merken met hoeveel kracht jij vecht tegen alles wat verkeerd loopt in jouw leven. Succes meidje en tot morgen!

----------


## Geram

Lieve Annemieg,

Wat naar om te horen dat het niet lekker met je gaat!!
En de tegenslag die je nu weer hebt met die deurwaarder. Kan me zo goed voorstellen hoe je dat van slag brengt!
Weet je, door alle bijkomende spanningen, krijg je vermoed ik ook meer last van je darmen. Ik vermoed ook als je eerder op zou staan dat door de spanning die je dan al heb je darmen pijn gaan doen, heeft er denk ik wel mee te maken.
Ik weet als ik blijf liggen in mn bed de angst niet over gaat of ik moet een lora nemen maar dan blijf ik te lang in bed liggen daardoor en dat is niet goed voor mn dagritme.
Ik ga er dus direkt uit, naar beneden, neem koffie en een halve lora, ga even op de pc om de pil de tijd te geven om te gaan werken.
En probeer tegelijker tijd mn positieve zinnen hardop voor te lezen, net zolang tot ze in mn systeem zitten en de negatieve zinnen verdwijnen.
Oefenene, oefenen en oefenen, hoe idioot het ook lijkt maar weet je niemand hoort je.
En je mag lief en aardig voor jezelf zijn en het goede voor jezelf doen. En als ik zo mn negatieve gedachten kan stoppen, dan doe ik dat.
Tegen een ander zeggen we toch ook positieve dingen? Dus waarom niet tegen onszelf?

Mijn tip is dan ook aan jou, schrijf positieve dingen op, als je ze niet weet wil ik er wel een aantal voor je schrijven!!
En probeer toch eerder je bed uit te gaan, neem een rustgever en ontbijt dan rustig tot je kalm word en ga iets ondernemen, ook als het een boek lezen zou zijn of tv kijken.
In bed blijven wint de angst het van je.
Ik weet hoe lastig dit is, heb er jaren mee geworsteld, heb tijden lang heel lang op bed gelegen maar het helpt echt niet.
En dan zijn de dagen iid heel ergt kort om de dingen te doen die je wilt doen en word je daar weer gefrustreerd van.

Ik wens dat je eruit komt met die deurwaarder en met je huisarts etc.
Ook ik heb een huisarts van niks maar zeg tegenwoordig gewoon wat ik vind, daar word ik sterker van!

Ik hoop dat het je vandaag beter toe gaat.
Gister was ik druk, heb gewerkt en moest daarna opassen.

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: het gaat vandaag weer beter met mij. Ik heb gisteren uitgezocht hoe het zit met die deurwaardersrekening en ik sta stevig in mijn schoenen, zodat ik de boete niet zal moeten betalen. Gelukkig houd ik van elke stap de nodige documentatie bij, dat heb ik geleerd door de jaren heen. Voor mij is het snel opstaan net niet goed. Ik neem de nodige medicatie en kruip dan weer een uurtje in bed. Dan kan de medicatie haar werk doen terwijl ik nog soes of zelfs nog even diep in slaap ben. De frustratie dat ik daardoor een "korte" dag heb, probeer ik op te vangen door de dag anders in te delen: eerst rustig ontbijten, mails beantwoorden enz en dan alle dingen die buitenshuis gedaan moeten worden eerst doen: zo krijg ik de rust dat die dingen in ieder geval gebeurd zijn. En natuurlijk: altijd prioriteiten stellen (ook met het prioriteitenlijstje), wat vind ik vandaag het belangrijkste? Waar kan ik mee leven als het blijft liggen? Het blijft zoeken naar een goed evenwicht maar ik voel dat ik er de "schwung" van vastkrijg, dat ik meer ontspannen de dingen aanpak en daardoor gaat er minder fout. Het is echt een kwestie van eerst uitzoeken waar je je het beste bij voelt en dan oefenen oefenen oefenen tot het in je systeem ingebakken zit. En zeker: jezelf ook herinneren aan de positieve dingen en daar de nodige voldoening uit zien te vinden. Inderdaad: we zeggen van mekaar toch (hopelijk!) ook wat we positief vinden, dus waarom zouden we het tegen onszelf niet zeggen? Ik merk stilaan ook het verschil tussen euforie over iets en "gewone" tevredenheid en naar mijn aanvoelen is voor mij het streven naar die tevredenheid op langere duur beter dan de korte momenten van euforie, ook al hebben deze momenten absoluut hun belang omdat ze in je geheugen gegrifd staan en je ze goed onthoudt. Maar op langere termijn is tevredenheid over hoe je leven evolueert zinvoller omdat dat gevoel stand houdt, terwijl euforie net een momentopname is en dus ook snel vervliegt. Zo was ik in het begin euforisch over deze flat: ik liep op wolkjes omdat ik eindelijk een sociale woning had, die nog mooi is ook en met heel erg aangename buren. Na die euforie kwam echter de confrontatie met het feit dat het hier wel heel klein wonen is en de aanpassingsproblemen die dat meebracht. Nu zijn we 5 maanden verder en heb ik vrede met het miniatuurformaat van de flat en geniet ik toch nog met volle teugen van het feit dat ik mooi woon en ongelooflijk fijne buren heb. Ik loop niet meer op wolkjes maar ik ben nu gewoon tevreden met mijn woning, met de "gebreken" die ze vertoont, erbij. Zo'n dingen brengen rust in mijn leven. Die zelfde rust probeer ik nu te vinden in mijn dagindeling. Hierbij moet is willens nillens rekening houden met de huisdieren die hier rondlopen en dus ook met het feit dat de hondjes bijvoorbeeld echt drie keer per dag, liefst omtrent dezelfde tijd, uitgelaten moeten worden. Vroeger ergerde ik mij steevast aan het feit dat ik mijn werkzaamheden moest onderbreken voor dat uitlaten. Nu probeer ik mijn dag zo in te delen, dat het wandelen een rustpunt wordt waar ik niet meer tegenop moet zien maar waar ik net weer energie kan uithalen om daarna weer aan de slag te gaan. Stilaan krijgt mijn dag ook een vaster patroon in zijn dag - nachtritme en tot mijn verwondering passen de dieren zich gewoon aan, als ik zelf maar rustig mijn gang ga. Ik mag nu 's morgens lekker lang op de WC zitten zonder telkens te hoeven denken "de honden moeten er uit". Neen hoor, die honden kunnen dat half uur echt wel overbruggen. Dat maakt dat mijn darmen inderdaad vrij rustig blijven en ik dus minder pijnstilling nodig heb. Ik denk dat de grote uitdaging er in bestaat dat ieder voor zichzelf moet uitproberen hoe het haar/hem het beste af gaat en dat je dan inderdaad aan het oefenen moet gaan met wat je geleerd hebt, zolang tot het een gewoonte geworden is. En, nog iets dat ik belangrijk vind: je mag best eens falen in je voornemens! Ik probeer niet meer om de "verloren" tijd dan halsstarrig in te halen want dat geeft alleen maar extra stress en dat schiet niet op. Morgen beter...
Die huisarts daar doe ik mee zoals jij het doet: ik heb mijn verwachtingen opzij gezet. Ik ga er naartoe, vraag wat ik nodig heb en dat is het dan. Ik zoek zelf wel uit wanneer en hoe ik mijn medicatie gebruik. Het afbouwen is ook zonder haar hulp (bijna!) gelukt, dus ik ga op deze weg verder. Wat dat betreft val ik terug op het afbouwdagboek dat ik bijgehouden heb en waarin ik soms de meest triviale dingen genoteerd heb. Nu bewijst het zijn nut bij het stilaan leren leven zonder paroxetine en zonder afbouwverschijnselen. Vrijdag maak ik de stap naar de 1 mg. Nog drie weken en dan ben ik in principe paroxetine-vrij! Ik ben niet meer bang voor deze laatste stappen. Soms voel ik mij als een paard dat de stal ruikt en naar huis wil, hoe gek deze vergelijking misschien klinkt, het is alsof met het einddoel voor ogen, ik nu voldoende energie heb om die laatste loodjes te dragen. En ik moet toegeven: het afbouwen is bij mij ontzettend goed verlopen! Nog even...

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Fijn dat je je beter voelt....een paar dagen gelden wel is waar, hoop dat het nog hetzelfde is!

Hier gaat het ff niet zo lekker. Weer somber, verdrietig en mn hoofd doet weer gek. Ook weer een ijzersmaak in mn mond en kan niet veel hebben.
De twijfel laat weer toe. Heb ik nu teveel seroxat in mn lijf? of is het te weinig? Komt het nog steeds door de 10% procent afbouw van 4 weken geleden? Of zou ik weer terug moeten of zou ik juist met 5% moeten minderen?
Weet het ff niet meer. 
Misschien dat ik de gok moet nemen en 5% moet minderen, omdat teveel seroxat ook deze gekke dingen met me kan doen.
Het gaat een paar dagen goed en dan val ik weer terug, het schommeld zoveel en daar word ik zo onzeker van. En weer duizelig.
Ik heb wel alle dagen behalve donderdag gewerkt 4uur maar ben dan ook bekaf.
Gister na mn werk lichte kopstoring en een paar dagen weer niet in slaap kunnen komen. Wel zoooo moe, maar niet slapen, hopeloos. Neem dan wel extra Lora in en val dan gelukkig wel in slaap maar ben na 4 uur weer wakker.
Het vervelende is; ik had dit met seroxat 20/15/10 mg maar ook toen ik gestopt was na enkele weken.
Wat een rotspul, weet ff niet wat te doen.

Liefs
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, het is ook echt zo moeilijk om uit te maken of je nu net teveel of te weinig paroxetine neemt: beiden geven namelijk precies dezelfde bijwerkingen! Het blijft dus altijd gokken en dat zorgt voor de nodige onzekerheid. Vergeet ook echt niet dat het soms behoorlijk lang duurt alvorens je een terugslag krijgt: dat maakt het er nog moeilijker op dan het sowieso al is!. Ik denk dat je niet meer kan doen dan gewoon lang op dezelfde dosis te blijven zitten. Dan moet het maar langer duren maar het is denk ik, de enige manier om op "zeker" te spelen! Ja, het is rotspul, mede door die trage reactietijd en het feit dat de afbouwverschijnselen niet min zijn! 
Met mij gaat het goed: ik ben vrijdag overgeschakeld naar die laatste milligram en dus voorlopig voel ik er nog niets van. Het was toch weer erg speciaal om naar deze voorlaatste stap te gaan. Ik ben niet meer bang, maar het is en blijft ook altijd iets plechtigs hebben om verder te gaan met het afbouwen. Als alles goed gaat, ben ik binnen 3 weken "paroxetine-vrij", al besef ik maar al te goed dat dat niet wil zeggen dat daarmee de bijwerkingen ook weg zijn. 
Wat wel zo leuk was: gisteren werd het ineens flink koud en ik viste dus een warmere broek uit mijn kast. De broek is nu duidelijk echt te groot geworden. Zelfs het afvallen gaat zo raar met dan weer een grote stap en dan weer maanden geen gewichtsverlies om dan weer te voelen dat er toch weer wat kilo's af zijn. 
Ik zie wel op tegen de verandering naar het winteruur vannacht: dat is en blijft voor mij iets moeilijks (omgekeerd: de ommekeer naar het zomeruur geeft ook de nodige last omdat dat een uur minder slaap betekent - voor mij zou het fijn zijn als ze die schommelingen eindelijk eens afschaffen). Maar omdat die uurwisseling nu al zo lang gebeurd, wéét ik tenminste dat ik last heb van dit soort van dingen en jij weet hoe belangrijk het is om te weten waar je moet gaan zoeken als het even minder goed loopt. Slaap is toch zo belangrijk als je afbouwt (nou, anders waarschijnlijk ook maar als je afbouwt sta je er ook meer bij stil). Het vinden van een goed slaapritme blijft ook voor mij een moeilijke zaak, al heb ik enkele dagen geleden beslist om nu toch elke ochtend om 11 uur de wekker te zetten. Als het niet goed gaat, neem ik mijn medicatie en ga ik toch nog even terug in bed maar als ik het idee heb dat het wel zal lukken, sta ik meteen op en begin aan mijn dag. Het zijn zo van die dingen die tegelijk flexibiliteit vragen én zelfinzicht in je situatie, de nodige discipline én tegelijk het kunnen loslaten van verwachtingen...Zoals je zelf al aangaf: zoeken en blijven oefenen...
Ik denk dat het voor jou nu erg belangrijk is om toch te blijven vasthouden aan je dosis: gaan experimenteren is vaak een goede zaak maar niet bij afbouwen van AD!

----------


## annemieg

Zoals steeds heb ik het vandaag (en gegandeerd de komende dagen) erg lastig met de omschakeling naar het winteruur. Het feit dat het ineens zo vroeg donker is werkt ontzettend op mijn gemoed. Niet te vermijden dat ik mij enkele dagen depri voel!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Jammer en niet fijn dat je je depri voelt en dat je zo'n last hebt van dat ene uur.
IKzelf heb daar geen last van, hoewel ik wel eerder moe word maar of het daardoor komt.
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel weer opknapt!


Ik ben naar toch maar naar de 1.7 ml gegaan gisteren. Bang dat ik was dat hoe ik me nu voel door te veel sreoxat in mn lijf komt.
Maar ben ook bang dat ik het mis heb, maar probeer toch vol te houden.
Gisteren ging het goed maar stond vandaag met angst op en ik schrik daar elke dag van als het er is.
Zit ook te trillen nu.
Heb een halve lora genomen, ben met de lora 's altijd heel voorzichtig, neem alleen in als het nodig is, misschien dat dat niet goed is en ik gewoon standaard 3x een halve moet nemen op de dag. 
Wil sterk zijn en het zelf kunnen.
Ik ben zo eigenwijs soms en te streng voor mezelf.

Ik ben bang, bang omdat er gedachten komen dat ik niet zonder seroxat kan en weer terug zal moeten vanwege de angst naar meer. Maar dat kan niet want ik krijg ernstige bijverschijnselen, daarom moest ik ook stoppen van de psychiater.
Zoals je kunt lezen ben ik erg wankel dus en nog steeds onzeker.

JIj veel sterkte!! Liefs, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@lieve Geram, ik vind het zo erg dat je je zo ongelooflijk wankel voelt. Zelf vind ik dat je de lorazepam nu meer dan ooit nodig hebt , besef goed dat je nooit of te nimmer twee producten samen mag afbouwen! Neem de lora op dit moment standaard, als vangnet voor het afbouwen, wees niet zo streng voor jezelf: dat ben je toch ook niet voor anderen dus waarom vind je dat zelf alles perfect moet doen? Meid, ik ervaar net nog maar eens wat een rotzooi die paroxetine wel is, net omdat de afbouwverschijnselen zo lang na datum nog kunnen toeslaan, zodat je op den duur niet meer weet of je nu te veel of te weinig neemt. Ik ben vrijdag naar de 1 mg gegaan en vrijdagnacht zijn de zeer levendige dromen weer herbegonnen. Dat kan absoluut niet te maken hebbben met deze overgang van 2 mg naar 1 mg: het duurt echt langer dan 12 uur alvorens je lichaam beseft dat het weer minder paroxetine krijgt! Waarschijnlijk is de terugval een samenkomen van het afbouwen van de laatste maanden. Mijn hersenen zijn duidelijk nog niet klaar om helemaal alleen te reageren. Alleen is het toch telkens zo ontzetttend raar als de afkickverschijnselen komen op een moment waarop je ze niet meer verwacht. Het leek bij mij allemaal zo goed te verlopen en toch zit ik nu weer elke nacht met die dromen opgescheept. Ik ben zo blij dat Gabry zo sterk benadrukt heeft dat die laatste loodjes heel heel zwaar kunnen zijn en ook dat je, als je eindelijk op de grote nul staat, nog bijwerkingen moet verwachten. Jij zit, omdat je nog aan een hogere dosis zit, in een veel moeilijker parket want je kan niet weten waar de afbouwverschijnselen precies vandaan komen: is de dosis nu te hoog of ineens te laag. Geram, je kan maar één weg inslaan nl het consequent vasthouden aan je huidige dosis en niet gaan schommelen met die dosis. Het duurt wéken vooraleer je lichaam aangeeft dat het genoegen neemt met die dosis, maar telkens je gaat schommelen, raakt je lijf nog meer in de war: krijgt het nu waar het om vraagt of moeten je hersenen het stellen met de dosis die jij het geeft? Aub, blijf nu op een vaste dosis staan, neem de lora voor het mis gaat, als vangnet en houd je daar ook bij de dosis van 3 keer een halve per dag (goed verspreid over de hele dag). Ga niet stoer doen en wachten tot het mis gaat: je lichaam kan dat echt niet plaatsen en het is je lichaam dat moet leren om te leven met minder paroxetine. Je mag in je geest nog zo streng zijn voor jezelf en jezelf opleggen om te wachten met de lora tot het misgaat, je lichaam vangt dit soort van signalen nu eenmaal niet op! En onthoudt heel goed: je bent nu bezig met het afbouwen van paroxetine, de lora is nu bijzaak en dient puur als vangnet voor de afkickverschijnselen die paroxetine nu eenmaal meebrengen. Alsje enkele maanden van de paroxetine af bent, mag je je gaan concentreren op het eventueel afbouwen van de lora. Maar nu bouw je af van de paroxetine en dat kan echt alleen maar als je niet gaat schommelen met de dosis: je lichaam heeft een vaste dosis nodig als kompas. Paroxetine heeft een zeer lange tijd dat hij zich opstapelt in je lichaaam, dus het is echt van het allergrootste belang dat je de dosis absoluut stabiel houdt gedurende die lange tijd zodat je lijf kan wennen aan deze dosis. Het werkt echt niet als je gaat spelen met die dosis omdat je lichaam eigenlijk reageert op de dosis die je ongeveer 4 tot 6 weken geleden nam. Je kan en mag dus geen conclussies trekken na enkele dagen want die conclussies zijn onterecht en maken op zich weer dat je in de fout gaat. Ik voel nu zelf weer dat vreselijke geniepige van het afbouwen van paroxetine: schijnbaar ging alles zoals het hoort te gaan en plots zijn daar toch weer de afkickverschijnselen. Het zou stom zijn als ik nu de dosis terug zou gaan verhogen want mijn lichaam reageert nu op wat er zich afgespeeld heeft zoveel weken geleden. Wat ik nu moet doen is rustig op die laatste milligram blijven zitten en gewoon wachten tot de dromen weer stoppen. En heel goed beseffen dat, als ik op nul zal zitten, ook na 4 of 6 of 8 weken ineens nog kan terugvallen in de afbouwverschijnselen. Ook dan zit er niks anders op dan het uit te zitten, eventueel met een extra rustgever (bij mij alprazolam). Pas na maanden kan je ervan uitgaan dat die rotzooi uit je systeem is...Ik wens je veel moed om deze hele procedure op te volgen en vooral wens ik je toe dat je niet zo streng bent voor jezelf:je hebt er ook alleen jezelf mee vast zitten...

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dank voor je steun! En je wijze woorden. Naar voor je dat je weer dromen hebt!
Ik ga niet hoger zitten hoor. Ik zit nu vanaf maandag op 1.7ml, ben 5% gedaald en neem de lora nu standaard in.
Blijf voorlopig op deze dosis staan minimaal 6 weken.
Ik ga nooit meer hoger, hoezeer ik ook twijfel soms.
We zullen erdoor heen moeten met vallen en opstaan.

Hoop dat je vandaag een goede dag hebt.

Liefs,
Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, het doet deugd om te voelen dat je ondanks je twijfels een heel duidelijk doel voor ogen blijft hebben. Ik ben ook blij dat je de lora nu standaard zal nemen want je hebt dat steuntje in de rug zo nodig! Maar het is echt vallen en opstaan, dat ben ik met je eens en alle afbouwers zullen hetzelfde zeggen. Paroxetine is een rotspul! Je weet met het goedje nooit precies waar je aantoe bent. Denk je net dat het wel goed zit, val je weer even terug...Ik vind je tussentijd van 6 weken prima want in die tijd krijg je overzicht en dat overzicht is wat we allemaal wel eens uit het oog verliezen omdat het hele proces zo ontzettend wisselvallig is. Schrijf op je lijstje alvast dat je niet te streng voor jezelf mag zijn, schrijf op dat je dat niet voor anderen bent en dat je dus zelf ook mag falen! En onthoud dat de lora je steuntje in de rug is. Later bouwen we samen wel af van die rustgevende dingen, nu zijn ze noodzakelijk om van die grote rotzooi af te komen! Ik hoop dat jij ook een fijne dag hebt.

----------


## annemieg

Vind ik steeds maar dat paroxetine een venijnig medicjn is omdat je soms na weken of maanden een terugval kan krijgen bij verhoging of verlaging van de dosis, vertelt mijn (fantastische) kaakschirurg mij deze namiddag in alle ernst dat hij een wachttijd wil van 3 en 1/2 JAAR tussen de laatste toediening van mijn medicatie (via infuus) ivm mijn Crohn (een product dag dat immuniteit naar beneden haalt) en het zetten van tandimplantaten...Ik besef ineens dat wij als leek geen flauw idee hebben van wat medicatie eigenlijk met ons lichaam doet op langere termijn. En ik bedenk mij met veel angst dat velen van ons járenlang paroxetine geslikt hebben en vaak een jaar nodig hebben om af te kicken van het spul! Niet direct een bemoedigende gedachte maar wel eentje om bij stil te staan als we vinden dat we erg veel bijwerkingen hebben van het afbouwen. Wie staat er nou stil bij dingen als "halfwaardetijden" als hij of zij medicatie begint te slikken? Maar het zegt nog meer over de farma-industrie en de dokters die ons eerlijk zouden moeten begeleiden bij het opstarten en afbouwen van deze medicatie: zij zijn tenslotte géén leken...

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemieg (en anderen),

Hoe gaat het met jou?
Ik heb een nare week met depressie's. Ik schrik er steeds weer van en de angst steekt dan weer op dat het nooit zal overgaan.
Ik jank de hele week en ben moe, moet mezelf verzetten om iets te doen.
Ook voel ik me op deze momenten superalleen en eenzaam maar kom er niet toe om ergens heen te gaan. Schaam me als ik depresseif ben en wil niemand tot last zijn. Ook kan ik niet tegen vragen om zulke momenten en wil niet dat iemand me zo ziet.
Maar dat maakt me wel eenzaam.
Heb wel een aantal uren gewerkt bij kennissen in de huishouding voor extra inkomsten ivm een terugbetaling aan de belasting.
Het is nu mn 13e dag op 1.7 ml maar ben nog niet eerder zo lang achtereen depri geweest na het afbouwen. 
Ik stond er maandag zo maar mee op, om niets. Snap er niets van. Meestal is het na 2 dagen wel weer over, nu dus niet.
Heel erg balen!

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik heb vandaag mijn laatste capsule met paroxetine genomen maar ik voel me bepaald ook niet in de verwachte hoera-stemming. Ik heb, net als jij, een behoorlijk moeilijke week achter de rug met flink depressieve gevoelens en een lichaam dat alsmaar blijft koorts maken. Het feit dat papa woensdag 80 werd was niet feestelijk maar ik heb het als zeer confronterend ervaren: weer een stapje dichter bij het einde. Natuurlijk weet ik rationeel dat dat nu eenmaal de gang van het leven is, dat je je ouders ooit moet afgeven, maar emotioneel heb ik er heel moeilijk mee. Sinds zijn hartinfarct zie ik de geschiedenis van mijn opa en ooms zich alsmaar herhalen in mijn hoofd en ik kan het maar niet van me afzetten. Ik heb niet het gevoel dat de koorts nog samenhangt met het afbouwen maar ik heb ook niet de puf om het met mijn niet goed-aanvoelende huisarts te bespreken. Ik laat het maar allemaal even voor wat het is. Is het nog steeds het gevolg van het afbouwen dan zal dat zich de komende dagen en weken wel uitwijzen, is het wat anders dan heb ik tijd nodig om ergens de moed te vinden die nodig is om met een nieuwe huisarts te gaan zoeken naar de oorzaak. Als je, zoals wij, bezig bent met afbouwen van rotzooi als paroxetine heb je altijd het gevoel dat alles wat niet lekker loopt, wel zal samenhangen met het afbouwen. Maar er is geen enkele garantie dat dat ook zo is: er kan ondertussen wel heel wat anders met je lichaam en geest aan de hand zijn. Nu ik gestopt ben met die hele paroxetine, zal de toekomst wel uitwijzen of mijn baal-gevoelens nu samenhangen met het afbouwen of ergens anders vandaan komen. Ik heb nu ontzettende behoefte aan rust rondom mij zodat ik weer kracht kan opdoen om, als de nodige tijd voorbijgegaan is, te weten te komen of mijn lichaam nu al dan niet nog reageert op het afbouwen. Vermits we geen idee hebben van wat er precies in ons lijf gebeurd denk ik dat tijd hier raad moet brengen. Ik raad je dan ook aan om eens na te denken over het feit of je depressieve gevoelens wel echt samenhangen met het afbouwen of misschien toch elders vandaan komen. Ik kom er voor mezelf voorlopig niet uit!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Vind het erg naar voor je dat je je ook zo depressief voelt en dat de koorts maar blijft aanhouden.
Wat je ouders betreft, ja, eens zullen ze er niet meer zijn. En dat is heel erg verdrietig.
Mijn moeder is in 2003 en mn vader in 2006 overleden en met mane heb ik soms nog erg moeite met het verlies van mn moeder. Mis haar altijd erg als ik depressief ben.
Heb je nog broers of zusters?

Ik weet dat de depressiviteit, de heftigheid ervan mede te maken heeft met het afbouwen. Ik heb ook zere benen, lichte duizeligheid, evenwichtsprobleempjes en kan niet in slaap komen, slaap 5 uur per nacht uiteindelijk.
Verdere gaat mn leventje niet zoals ik graag zou willen, werkt ook mee, maar normaal kan ik daar wel een draai aan geven. Nu even niet.
Het gaat bij bij erg op en neer, zoals ze ook beschrijven op internet. Dan gaat het een week goed maar ineens weer slechter. En dat kan ik maar niet accepteren.
Maar goed, het is weer een nieuwe dag.

Hoop dat het beter gaat met je vandaag, knap en dapper dat je nu van de paroxetine afbent! 

lvgrtjs

----------


## gabry

@ Annemie

Van harte gefeliciteerd met deze mijlpaal!!!

Je voelt je nu misschien niet zo blij maar dat komt dat weet ik zeker!

Liefs Gabry x

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik ben erg blij dat je zelf een goed overzicht hebt over wat nu precies van het afbouwen van de paroxetine komt en wat uit andere factoren verdervloeit. En ja, die zere benen, lichte duizeligheid en de venwichtsprobleempjes herken ik maar al te goed. Ze zijn bij mij eigenlijk het hele afbouwproces aanwezig geweest, in meer of mindere mate. Bij mij is het afbouwen wat vlakker gegaan dan bij jou: eerst een hele enge crisis maar toen ik eenmaal stabiel was is het ook vrij stabiel gebleven. Maar vooral van mijn benen heb ik last gehad tot ik op 2 mg stond (duizelig ben ik nog steeds en ik weet momenteel even niet waar dat nu precies van komt). Wel kreeg ik onverwacht kleine inzinkingen van enkele dagen maar die gingen na enkele dagen dan weer over. Het lijkt me vreselijk dat het steeds maar zo heftig bijft schommelen omdat je zo nooit eens een gevoel van vooruitgang krijgt. En net aan dat gevoel van vooruitgang heb ik mij kunnen vastklampen. Het gaat vandaag een stuk beter met me: de koorts is sinds gisterennamiddag eindelijk wat gezakt. Daardoor kan ik alles weer even beter relativeren maar ik blijf het heel bewust heel heel rustig aan doen (bij mij is rust echt essentiëel). Vijf uurtjes slaap per nacht lijkt mij echt niet voldoende om te recuperen. Heb je dat slaaptekort al eens aangekaart bij je arts? Ik sliep echt 12 à 13 uur per nacht en dat had ik meer dan nodig en ik slaap ook nu nog steeds 10 à 11 uur. Het maakte mij flink gefrustreerd dat ik zoveel slaap nodig had en nu ook nog vind ik het bepaald niet fijn. Maar ik voel wel dat ik nu overdag geen inzinkingen meer heb en dat compenseert toch flink. Heb jij zo één of ander ding waarin je duidelijk toch wat vooruitgang merkt? Het lijkt mij vreselijk als je nergens één of andere houvast kan uit putten. Want afbouwen is soms de hel en voor mij was het echt noodzakelijk dat ik tenminste op één punt vooruitgang zag. Door mij te spitsen op waar ik wel vooruitgang zag (de dromen die minder aanwezig waren, minder huilbuien, minder irritatie) kon ik de andere bijverschijnselen zoals de pijnlijke benen en het zo veel slaap nodig hebben er even bij nemen. Vandaag ben ik wél blij dat ik de eindstreep gehaald heb. Oh, ik weet dat ik nog enkele weken moet wachten tot ik echt van deze rotzooi af ben, maar voor het eerst had ik vanmorgen een fijn gevoel omdat ik niks meer van AD moet slikken. En daar trek ik me nu weer even aan op.

----------


## annemieg

@Gabry: ja vandaag voor het eerst echt blij dat ik geen paroxetine meer moet slikken! Het einde van de strijd viel bepaald niet samen met het gevoel dat ik er eindelijk vanaf ben, maar zo stilaan dringt het inderdaad tot me door en komt er een zeker geluksgevoel over mij dat dit eindelijk achter de rug is. Ik denk dat ik ergens nog niet helemaal blij durf te zijn en als dat samenkomt met verdere lichamelijke klachten is het even graven tot je toch bij dat gevoel van bevrijding raakt. Maar het is er nu inderdaad wel!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Ben blij voor je dat je blij bent en dat het beter gaat.
Vind het dapper dat jij je kon/kan vasthouden aan lichtpuntjes als dingen die beter gingen.
Zo fijn dat je geen parox meer hoeft te nemen!
Hoop zo voor je dat je je nog veel beter gaat voelen!!
Ik vermoed dat jij ook goed 'alleen' kan zijn en dat is een groot pluspunt!

Ik heb moeite om alleen te zijn, terwijl ik jaren geleden, toen ik nog een betaalde baan had er totaal geen moeite mee had.
Mede daardoor ontstaat mn angst en gespannenheid. Ik kan mn ei niet kwijt.
Dan nog het afbouwen erbij is het dubbelop.
Mn slaapprobleem is begonnen door het nemen van de paroxetine na jaren gebruik.
Geen enkel slaapmiddel hielp! Ben bij een slaapdokter geweest en die gaf me nog een ander antidepressiva erbij, een hele lage dosis, dat zou dan als slaapmedicatie moeten gaan werken. Alleen had ik steeds meer nodig en dat wilde ik niet.

Ik kwam er toen achter na veel geprobeer dat het door de paroxetine kwam, na veel gelezen te hebben op internet.
Dus nu komt het door het afbouwen, bij iedereen verschillend denk ik.
Ik heb een tijdje gehad dat ik 8 uur sliep maar toen kwamen de afkickverschijnselen en deze is er dus 1 van.
Elke nacht om half vier wakker, als ik lang wakker lig neem ik een halve lora extra maar soms slaap ik ook weer in, alleen slaap dan heel erg licht.
Ik moet gewoon geduld hebben en hoop elke avond dat ik een keer doorslaap.

Ik heb geen kopstoringen meer, dat is wel een lichtpunt! Soms zit het er tegenaan en neem dan extra Lora maar dat is alleen als ik veel of te lang bezig ben geweest.
Het probleem met mij is dat ik zulke lichtpuntjes vergeet omdat het weer 'normaal' is.

Maar het alleen zijn is een struikelblok voor me, vind het eng, kan niet van me af praten.
Maar goed, wie weet gaat dat ook over! I hope so!

Fijne dag

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, het klopt dat ik graag alleen ben. Ik ben met dat gevoel geboren denk k, want reeds als vrij jong kind, vond ik het fijner om in mijn uppie in mijn kamer te lezen dan bijvoorbeeld naar de jeugdbeweging te gaan. Ik pas gewoon niet in een groep en vind één-op-één contacten meer dan voldoende. Ik merk in mijn gesprekken met de mensen rondom mij, dat jij echt niet de enige bent die het er heel moeilijk mee heeft dat ze alleen is. Het ontbreken van een klankbord is dan vaak het cruciale punt. De meeste mensen hebben ook nood aan het samenhorigheidsgevoel dat met iemand je leven delen kan meebrengen. Ik vul dat zelf op door heel regelmatige telefonische contacten en bezoekjes aan en van vriendinnen en met mijn ouders. Daarom zal ik wel zo bang worden van het gevoel dat de dood van vooral mijn vader onherroepelijk dichterbij komt. Voor de rest heb ik natuurlijk makkelijk praten, net omdat ik heel bewust gekozen heb om alleen door het leven te gaan en me daar lekker bij voel.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat paroxetine bij jou tot slapeloosheid leidt: het heeft, naar mijn eigen ervaring zo'n ontzettende invloed op je hele levensritme dat het bij de ene net moet leiden naar een enorme behoefte aan slaap terwijl het bij een ander net leidt tot slapeloosheid (de twee zijden van de medaille). Ik kan me dan ook voorstellen dat zo'n slaapdokter een AD voorschrijft in de hoop dat het de symptomen van de seroxat zal beïnvloeden maar ik vind het nogal kortzichtig: als je op één AD reageert met slapeloosheid, lijkt de kans met groot dat je op een andere variant net hetzelfde zal reageren. Dat bijverschijnsel had je niet, maar het klopt wat je zegt: dan heb je weer nood aan meer en meer van de tweede medicatie en daar los je het probleem niet mee op vermits het de paroxetine is die leidt naar de slapeloosheid. Je hebt dan ook echt geen andere keuze dan door te zetten met het afbouwen van dit product, zeker omdat je nog andere bijverschijnselen had van het nemen van de paroxetine. Ik vrees dan ook dat je door het afbouwen inderdaad nog slechter gaat slapen (zoals ik nog meer slaap nodig had) maar nooit eens goed kunnen slapen haalt je helemaal onderuit en ik snap goed dat je op zo'n momenten een extra halve lora heel goed kan gebruiken. Je hebt de extra pech dat de lora het ene moment wel zijn werk doet maar het andere moment niet helpt. Die ervaring heb ik met zowat alle medicatie: ik vermoed dat het afhangt van de chemische balans in je lichaam of bepaalde medicatie al dan niet doet wat je ervan verwacht. Ik vind het steeds een behoorlijke schok dat medicatie steeds een andere uitwerking heeft op mijn lichaam, dat hetzelfde tabletje de ene keer wel goed aanslaat om de volgende dag bijna het omgekeerde effect te geven.
Ik ben wel heel blij dat je zo goed als verlost bent van je kopstoringen! Omdat iedereen eigenlijk behoorlijk kort van geheugen is wat betreft die verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen, is het bijhouden van een afbouwdagboek voor mij heel belangrijk geweest. Zo kon ik op moeilijke momenten steeds weer gaan lezen hoe het "tevoren" was. Maar ik denk dat het zo snel vergeten van al die akelige dingen ook een overlevingsmechanisme van ons lichaam is, zodat we niet kunnen blijven vastzitten in het verleden. Alleen werkt dit overlevingsmechanisme in jouw geval ook weer tegen jou!
Ik weet niet of een mens ooit went aan een samenlevingsvorm waar zij nooit bewust voor gekozen heeft. Ik kon uiteindelijk niet wennen aan samenleven. Zou je het zien zitten om bijvoorbeeld een woning te delen met een goede vriend of vriendin? Het houdt natuurlijk altijd een behoorlijk risico in dat het fout loopt, maar elke relatie kan fout lopen!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg, dank je voor je lieve reacties elke keer, daar heb ik echt behoefte aan nu omdat mensen in mn directe omgeving het totaal niet bevatten...kan ook niet.
Vind het zo fijn voor je dat jij zo goed alleen kan zijn en je dan niet eenzaam voelt.
Ik vermoed dan ook dat jij niet zo zeer een gebrek hebt aan zelfvertrouwen, dat je blij bent met jezelf.

Dat schort er bij mij ook aan.
Wat ik ook knap vind is dat je gaat telefoneren met vriendinnen etc.
Ik doe dat niet, en zeker niet als ik me niet goed voel, heb dan nergens zin in en kom er niet toe. Het enige wat ik dan dan doe, is mezelf dwingen om even naar mn dochter te gaan bv.
Ik heb nu een aantal boeken weer klaargelegd, wil weer gaan leen, heb dat heel erg lang niet gekund, vanwege concentratieproblemen.
Terwijl ik zo'n 6 jaar geleden het ene na het andere boek uitlas, heerlijk was dat!
Ben altijd een lezer geweest, dus het was erg frustrerend dat ik de laatste jaren niet kon lezen.
En weet je wat betreft de Lora. Ik heb ze nu van een ander merk en deze werken veeeel korter. Eerder werkte ze bij mij 7 uur lang en maakte dan ook goede nachten. Deze werken maar 4 uur vandaar dat ik na 4 uur weer wakker ben.
Ik ga toch vragen of ik ze weer van het merk sandoz mag, deze zullen wel duurder zijn denk ik vandaar dat ze andere hebben gegeven.

Ik hou ook een dagboek bij 2 zelfs, heb ze gisteren goed doorgelezen maar er is geen pijl op te trekken. Er zitten enkele redelijke dagen tussen, voor de rest is het niet fijn.
Het is niet echt stabiel geweest een langere tijd.

De laatste dagen had ik weer lichte kopstoring, heel licht hoor maar wel naar en weer een sterke ijzersmaak in mn mond gekregen.
Heb besloten om vandaag naar 1.6 ml te gaan, ik moet wat proberen.
Ik heb 3 weken op 1.8 gezeten en daarna 2 weken op 1.7 ml.
Ik hoop dat het gaat werken en ik meer stabiel raak.
Ben gisteravond om 8 uur naar bed gegaan met een halve lora, werd om 11 uur wakker, ben blijven liggen en in slaap gevallen maar werd om 3 uur wakker, heb toen weer een halve lora genomen en tot 7 uur geslapen. Al met al redelijk uitgerust.
Ik heb me voorgenomen dat ik 2 lora's per dag mag bij uitzonderingen en anders 3x een halve.
Ik ben nu wel erg nerveus vanwege het minderen, maar zal me verzetten door dingen te gaan doen en niet te gaan zitten malen op mn stoel. Want daar kan ik echt door onderuit gaan.
Donderdag moet ik naar de psycholoog, even van me af kletsen.
En de middag naar Stapwerk, dat is een organisatie die kijkt naar werk wat men leuk vind en wat men aan kan op vrijwillige basis.
Het werk wat ik nu doe stompt me totaal af.
Hoop dat het gaat helpen.
Ik kan nou eenmaal niet de hele dag 'niets' doen, moet voldoening ergens uithalen en werkplezier hebben.
Als ik dat heb kan ik ook beter alleen zijn, is mijn ervaring.

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het vandaag met je gaat.

Ik zou ook wel willen dat anderen reageren op mn schrijven, die ook ervaringen hebben met het afbouwen maar volgens mij zijn alleen wij nog op dit forum, jammer vind ik dat.

lvgrtjs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, bedankt voor je fijne complimentjes. Die heb ik echt nodig hoe goed ik dan ook alleen kan zijn. Ik denk niet dat ik te weinig zelfvertrouwen heb maar hoe definieer je dat eigenlijk? Ik kan vrij goed mijn fijne en minder makkelijke kanten onder ogen zien en in het algemeen heb ik een zekere vrede met wie ik geworden ben, al is het plaatje heel wat anders dan ik ooit gedacht heb. Mijn ziek-worden op m'n 22ste is daar zeker een grote factor in geweest en vervolgens mijn werk moeten opgeven was ontzettend zwaar. Ik heb dat gat gevuld met mijn huisdieren en, net zoals jij, veel veel lezen. Ondanks het feit dat ik van een uitkering leef, houd ik mijn abonnement op de krant want dat is voor mij mijn zicht op de wereld (en je bent er flink wat tijd mee kwijt als je ze echt leest - behalve dan de sportpagina's - ik kan genieten van een tenniswedstrijd of snooker maar erover lezen vind ik saai). Lezen is voor mij een vlucht uit de realiteit. Ik lees dus bepaald geen bestsellers maar toch vooral thrillers en wat non-fictie (eassyas over onderwerpen die mij boeien). Als je terug de concentratie kan opbrengen om te lezen ga dan ook echt lezen en trek je niks aan van wat "men" zegt dat goed en mooi is maar zoek je eigen smaak.
Wat betreft het overschakelen op de lora van een ander merk: ga aub terug naar de vertrouwde Sandoz want ik herken het probleem maar al te goed! Mijn apotheker mag duizend maal zeggen dat er geen verschil is tussen de verschillende merken Ibuprofen maar bij mij werkt alleen de variant van EG (EuroGenetics). Volgens de huisarts hangt het samen met de coating die rond de tabletten zit. Kan zijn, het maakt me niet uit maar ik wil absoluut alleen die variant want de andere (zoals de tabletten van Kruidvat) werken gewoon niet bij mij. Als ik goed geïnformeerd ben is net Sandoz eéén van de merken die goedkope, zgn witte producten op de markt brengt. Voet bij stuk houden hoor, jij legt er de centen voor neer dus jij bepaald welk geneesmiddel je wil als je een voorschrift hebt. Ik ben zelf zo moeilijk om voor de bisoprolol (een middel tegen hoge bloeddruk) ook een bepaald merk te eisen, gewoonweg omdat die tabletjes lichtgeel zijn en ik op die manier een beter overzicht heb van wat ik nu precies slik (ik controleer elke inname want door de Crohn en het herseninfarct moet ik veel medicatie nemen).
Wat goed dat je dagboeken bijhoudt want nu kan je tenminste zelf terugkijken naar je eigen situatie op basis van echte feiten. We vergeten zo snel wat achter ons ligt...En yep, die metaalsmaak heb ik ook gehad bij het afbouwen!
Vermits er echt geen pijl te trekken is op het hele afbouwen, denk ik dat je er inderdaad heel goed aan doet om weer de stap te zetten naar 1,6. Zoals je zelf heel terecht opmerkt: je moet toch wat! En de bedoeling is uiteindelijk om er vanaf te raken. Drie weken en twee weken met een tussendosis van 0,1 verminderen, lijkt mij echt oké. Waarschijnlijk reageer jij heel fel op de paroxetine (vandaar dat je er ook vanaf moet van je arts en daarin kan ik hem toch best volgen). Blijf wel op je dagdosis van 3 lora's staan zeker nu deze maar 4 uur werken want anders gaat je evenwicht in die dingen ook weer schommelen en dat kan je nu echt niet gebruiken. Als je terug de tabletten van Sandoz heb kan je eventueel naar 2 innames gaan maar let op dat je ze dan goed verdeelt over je dag.
Je hebt duidelijk heel erg goed nagedacht over het omgaan met het alleen zijn en hoe jijzelf daar het beste kan in functioneren. Dat is knap, Geram, de meeste mensen willen er helemaal niet bij stilstaan, laat staan alternatieven zoeken waarbij ze zich toch goed zouden kunnen voelen. Of het nu op vrijwillige basis is of in loondienst: ergens voldoening uithalen, werkplezier ervaren is volgens mij echt van levensbelang. Met wat geluk ontmoet je zo ook mensen met wie het klikt en die een stuk een klankbord voor jou kunnen zijn. Ook ik geloof helemaal niet in zitten malen: het levert niks op want je draait in cirkeltjes rond. Je doet het prima want je weet duidelijk van jezelf waar je het zo moeilijk mee hebt (ik wil ze echt niet de kost geven: de mensen die maar blijven piekeren maar geen stap zetten naar wat mogelijk een oplossing kan bieden). Ik hoop voor jou dat je een goede psycholoog getroffen hebt want naar mijn ervaring zijn zo'n mensen goud waard. Maar het moet "klikken" tussen jou en deze persoon want anders werkt het niet, hoe vaktechnisch goed die persoon dan ook mag zijn. Blijf zeker niet vastzitten in afstompend werk. Het sloopt je nog meer dan niks doen! Ik ken "Stapwerk" niet maar ik denk dat ik wel soortgelijke organisaties hier ken en die doen prima werk, al moet het ook hier weer "klikken" met diegene die de begeleiding doet. Aarzel niet om iets verder van huis te gaan zoeken als je daar beter geholpen wordt; het is het vervoer dik en dubbel waard!
Met mij gaat het vrij goed: ik heb gisteren en eergisteren mijn hele flat schoongemaakt. Nu ben ik best moe maar ik kijk met voldoening naar het werk dat ik verzet heb. Ik weet dat ik het nu even rustig aan moet doen want mijn darmen spelen weer op. Maar zo lang ik af en toe flink m'n gang kan gaan, neem ik dit erbij. Zoals jij zelf zo goed aangeeft: die voldoening, daar doen we het voor (wat het ook mag zijn).
Ja, ook ik vind het jammer dat het forum wat "doodgebloed" is. Want niks is beter dan contact met mensen die weten waarover je het hebt en hoe meer mensen er reageren, des te meer kans op herkenning en van daar uit, ook hulp. Ik heb net even via Google "afbouwen paroxetine" ingetikt en ik werd prompt doorverwezen naar www.dokter.nl en pas op de zoveelste plaats kwam dit forum (eerst nog burnout en mijnmedicijn en zelfs engelstalige sites alhoewel ik duidelijk in mijn voorkeur "Nederlandstalig" heb aangevinkt). Ik ben geen computerdeskundige maar ik begrijp die hele ranking echt niet. Geram, ik vermoed dat ook hier weer financiële belangen spelen, zoals zo vaak...

----------


## Zwelgje

Omdat ik in de toekomst graag zwanger wil worden ben ik aan het afbouwen met mijn medicatie.
In verband met mijn paniekstoornis (met pleinvrees) en depressie had ik 40 mg paroxetine, 50 mg seroquel en 3 mg bromazepam.
Van de seroquel ben ik inmiddels helemaal af, daarvoor had ik de paroxetine afgebouwd van 40 naar 20. Nu heb ik nog 20 mg paroxetine en 3 mg bromazepam. Vorige week de paroxetine afgebouwd naar 10 mg. 
Mijn humeur is werkelijk gedaald tot het dieptepunt. Ik kan als ik wil (het mogelijk was) 22/24 uur slapen en ik ben zo ontzettend snel geïrriteerd. Ik heb de medicijnen zo'n 9 jaar geslikt. 
Ik heb niet zozeer te doen met mezelf, ik weet waar ik het voor doe. Maar ik heb ook twee (stief) kinderen (wonen ook bij hun vader en mij) en daarvoor vind ik het wel erg. Want ik heb gewoon een kort lontje. Ik probeer niet meteen te reageren met een snauw. Maar me zes keer roepen voor ik op kan staan.. arrggghh.. 
Hoop dat het snel afzakt.. 

Iedereen hier verder ook veel succes!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, ben je ineens van 20 mg naar 10 mg gegaan? Dat vind ik te snel, ik zou zelf maximaal met 5 mg afbouwen en een tussenperiode aanhouden van minimaal (echt minimaal) twee weken. Hoe lang zit je nu op de 10 mg? Als het nog maar enkele dagen is, denk ik dat het verstandig is om terug naar 15 mg te gaan. Het veel slaap nodig hebben herken ik maar al te goed en ik waarschuw je nu alvast dat het bij mij de hele afbouwperiode lang aangesleept heeft en nu (ik ben nu een week paroxetine-vrij) ook nog doorweegt. Het zo snel geïrriteerd zijn, is bij mij wel overgegaan nadat ik aan een langzamer tempo ging afbouwen. Misschien help langzamer afbouwen ook met het heel veel slaap nodig hebben, maar dat is jammer genoeg niet mijn ervaring. Ik kan je voor de rest alleen maar heel veel succes wensen. Je motivatie is alvast zeker heel goed en je bent er al in geslaagd om van de Seroquel af te bouwen dus wat dat betreft sta je al heel ver. Mag ik vragen: hoe gaat het met de klachten waarvoor je de praroxetine hebt voorgeschreven gekregen. Ik vond het zelf erg belangrijk dat ik het gevoel had dat ik geen reden meer had om nog antidepressiva te slikken.

----------


## Zwelgje

> @Zwelgje, ben je ineens van 20 mg naar 10 mg gegaan? Dat vind ik te snel, ik zou zelf maximaal met 5 mg afbouwen en een tussenperiode aanhouden van minimaal (echt minimaal) twee weken. Hoe lang zit je nu op de 10 mg? Als het nog maar enkele dagen is, denk ik dat het verstandig is om terug naar 15 mg te gaan. Het veel slaap nodig hebben herken ik maar al te goed en ik waarschuw je nu alvast dat het bij mij de hele afbouwperiode lang aangesleept heeft en nu (ik ben nu een week paroxetine-vrij) ook nog doorweegt. Het zo snel geïrriteerd zijn, is bij mij wel overgegaan nadat ik aan een langzamer tempo ging afbouwen. Misschien help langzamer afbouwen ook met het heel veel slaap nodig hebben, maar dat is jammer genoeg niet mijn ervaring. Ik kan je voor de rest alleen maar heel veel succes wensen. Je motivatie is alvast zeker heel goed en je bent er al in geslaagd om van de Seroquel af te bouwen dus wat dat betreft sta je al heel ver. Mag ik vragen: hoe gaat het met de klachten waarvoor je de praroxetine hebt voorgeschreven gekregen. Ik vond het zelf erg belangrijk dat ik het gevoel had dat ik geen reden meer had om nog antidepressiva te slikken.


Ik ben van de ene dag 20 en de andere dag 10, nu naar iedere dag 10 mg gegaan, dit twee weken. Nu iedere dag 10. Maar ik denk dat ik dat inderdaad ga ophogen naar iedere dag 15 en als dat goed gaat naar iedere dag 10. Zo snel geïrriteerd zijn is voor mezelf niet leuk, maar voor mijn omgeving nog minder, die snappen dan ook niet goed waar het vandaan komt. 
De klachten waarvoor ik de medicijnen ben gaan gebruiken zijn wel goed onder controle. Al komen de paniekaanvallen wel terug sinds een tijdje, maar ik kan er veel beter mee omgaan. En ik merk ook wel dat ik weer meer excuses ga verzinnen om niet ergens heen te hoeven. Maar daar let ik wel extra op. Vanaf 5 december kan ik ook weer terecht bij een psychotherapeut om de hele boel te begeleiden. Doordat ik verhuist was, een uur rijden verderop, kom je dan fijn weer in je nieuwe woonplaats op de wachtlijst. Maar ik zou wel blij zijn met wat extra ondersteuning.
De seroquel afbouwen ging eigenlijk zo goed, dat ik dacht dat dit ook wel mee zou vallen. Maar ik voel me als een slappe vaatdoek en sta te huilen om niets en wil iedereen afsnauwen. Heeeel gezellig  :Wink: 
Dus ik denk dat het inderdaad verstandiger is om het rustiger aan af te bouwen.
Verder is het gewoon doorzetten. Ik ben 31, ben wel realistisch dat als ik gewoon echt niet functioneer op een goede manier zonder medicatie het ook niet verstandig is om zwanger te willen worden en dan houdt het op. 
Maar ik ga op dit moment van het positieve uit.

Bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, ik ga je alvast een goede raad geven: ga niet met de dosissen schommelen en daar bedoel ik mee: niet de ene dag 20 mg en de andere dag 10 mg want dat komt niet goed! Het is nu net de bedoeling dat je lichaam langzaam (heel langzaam!) gaat wennen aan elke nieuwe dosis en dat lukt niet als het de ene dag 20 mg krijgt en de volgende dag "slechts" 10 mg: daardooor raak je nooit in evenwicht en het is net de bedoeling dat je afbouwt in evenwicht. Het is echt niet de bedoeling dat je gaat afzien, al zal het niet makkelijk worden. De beste manier van afbouwen van paroxetine is om telkens een nieuwe stabiliteit te vinden op een iets lagere dosis. Ik heb geen enkele ervaring met Seroquel maar ik heb zo de indruk dat paroxetine één van de zwaarste dingen is die je kan afbouwen. Dus aub heel heel langzaam, met telkens voldoende tijd om terug stabiel te raken. "Stabiel" is hier het kernwoord, daar draait echt alles om! Het is inderdaad voor niemand prettig dat je zo snel geïrriteerd bent maar vooral niet voor jezelf. Ik vind het ontzettend goed dat je de hulp inroept van een psychotherapeut: het is erg belangrijk dat je net nu een klankbord hebt waarmee je vrij je gevoelens kan bekijken. Ik heb het gevoel dat je heel gemotiveerd bent om af te bouwen en dat je er ook echt klaar voor bent en dat is op zich, volgens mij, al het belangrijkste punt in je voordeel. Het is normaal dat je je nu slap als een vaatdoek voelt, huilbuien hebt die je zelf niet kan verklaren en iedereen afsnauwt. Niet leuk inderdaad maar het helemaal vermijden kan echt niet. Wat we je op het forum kunnen bieden is veel goede raad en steun. Ik weet niet wie jouw dit afbouwschema heeft gegeven maar neem van me aan dat het een heel slecht afbouwschema is. Raak echter nu niet in paniek want je kan echt afbouwen zonder té grote inzinkingen of terugvallen als je het maar heel heel langzaam doet, als je de tijd neemt om eerst stabiel te worden op een dosis om vervolgens weer een klein pasje vooruit te zetten. Als je morgen terug met de 15 mg begint ga je je niet direct beter voelen: je moet rekenen dat wat je nu voelt ongeveer een week gaat aanhouden. Verwittig je partner en eventueel de kinderen dat het even tanden bijten wordt voor iedereen maar zeg erbij dat het echt overgaat, want het gaat echt over, al zal je dat de komende week wel betwijfelen. Ik ga je nog enkele tips geven: de eerste en in mijn ogen heel belangrijke is: begin een afbouwdagboek waarin je zorgvuldig alles noteert wat je voelt. Geeft jezelf punten op elk item. Ik geef een voorbeeld: 15 november 2012: 15 mg: irritatie: en dan een cijfer van 10 tot 1 waarbij 10 staat voor heel heel erg en 1 voor weinig tot niets, huilbuien: opnieuw een cijfer, interactie met de kinderen, interactie met je partner, internactie met de buitenwereld, hoofdpijn, spierpijn, enz. Vermeld echt alle mogelijke details, ook als je niet direct zeker bent dat die samenhangen met het afbouwen. Bij sommige dingen zullen we hier bijna in koor uitroepen: oh ja, herkenbaar, terwijl andere dingen alleen bij jou zullen voorkomen. Zo'n afbouwdagboek geeft je op den duur duidelijkheid over waar jouw moeilijkste punten liggen. Het kan ook een lichtpuntje worden als je merkt dat bepaalde dingen beteren. Ik vermoed dat je momenteel minder zin hebt om ergens heen te gaan omdat je je ook zo slap, huilerig, geïrriteerd, kortom onstabiel voelt. Laat dat maar even voor wat het is, dwing jezelf even niet om naar de buitenwereld te stappen (uitgezonderd de therapeut en je arts). Nu is de buitenwereld even niet zo belangrijk voor jou. Nog wat goede raad: vermijdt "opwekkende" middelen zoals caffeïne, theïne, te veel chocolade, alkohol ed. Zoek vooral rust op want rust heb je broodnodig om de nodige energie op te doen voor het afbouwproces. Nu gaan we proberen om je allereerst stabiel te krijgen op de 15 mg. Dat wil zeggen dat je je op een bepaald moment met 15 mg beter gaat voelen dan je je nu voelt, dat de enorme schommelingen in je humeur wat afgevlakt worden, dat je je minder snel irriteert, dat je minder snel gaat snauwen, dat je je wat sterker gaat voelen. Pas als dat moment gekomen is, gaan we praten over verder afbouwen. Ik heb nog een praktische vraag: je neemt nu 10 mg, hoe neem je die en dan bedoel ik: heb je tabletten van 10 mg of breek je tabletten van 20 mg in stukken en hoe ga je 5 mg afwegen? Het is namelijk van cruciaal belang dat je vanaf morgen echt exact 15 mg gaat nemen en niet de ene dag 13 mg en de volgende dag misschien 17 mg. Het lijkt ontzettend pietluttig dat ik daarover struikel maar op een bepaald moment ga je echt moeten afbouwen per mg en dan is er een heel groot verschil tussen 5 mg en 4 mg. Vraag aan je begeleidend arts alvast capsules met 5 mg paroxetine of schakel nog liever meteen over naar de vloeibare vorm van paroxetine. Met de vloeibare vorm kan je veel preciezer je dosis afmeten en die dosis wordt hoe langer hoe belangrijker. Je moet wel even goed nalezen op de bijsluiter hoe het zit met de berekening van de liquide vorm van paroxetine: ik woon in België en wij hebben hier geen vloeibare paroxetine dus ik ben verplicht moeten afbouwen met capsules van 5 mg, later gecombineerd en vervangen door capsules van 1 mg. Probeer ons, op dit forum, regelmatig op de hoogte te houden van hoe het je vergaat. Het is belangrijk dat wij kunnen volgen hoe jouw lichaam reageert op die dosis van 15 mg. Nog één goede raad en dan laat ik je met rust: niet bang worden! Ik weet dat ik makkelijk praten heb maar geloof me als ik zeg dat het echt kan zonder wat je nu doormaakt. Je bent nu even te snel afgebouwd en dat ga je corrigeren door te herbeginnen op 15 mg. Ik sein enkele andere leden van het forum in dat jij hier nu ook bent: ik geloof dat ieder vanuit zijn (nou ja, in praktijk is het bijna altijd: haar) eigen ervaringen raad kan geven. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen geschiedenis van voor het nemen van de paroxetine, van de tijd die zij het genomen heeft en van hoe zij het afbouwproces ervaren heeft. De ene moment ga je meer aan de ene persoon hebben, de andere moment vindt je weer meer herkenning bij een ander. Voor mij is dat het grote voordeel van een forum als dit. Je kan privé-berichtjes sturen als je daar ooit behoefte zou aan hebben: klik op de gebruikersnaam en daar vind je dan "stuur een privé-bericht". De gebruiker krijgt dan automatisch bericht dat er voor haar een privé-berichtje is op het forum. Ik wens je alvast heel heel veel succes met het afbouwen en de nodige sterkte voor de moeilijke momenten!

----------


## Zwelgje

@Annemieg, dank je voor je uitgebreide verhaal en steun!! Heel fijn!
Ik kan inderdaad niet precies afwegen. Ik heb tabletten van 20 mg en die breek ik nu in twee stukken en dan in kwarten.
Het vervelende is dat ik al deze middelen gewoon via de huisarts krijg. En die weet er zeer weinig van. Gelukkig kan ik vanaf 5 december weer terecht bij de professionals, maar dan nog is 5 december de eerste afspraak, al is wel beloofd dat ik daarna meteen verder kan en wekelijks afspraken krijg. En dan nog, elke psychiater die je spreekt zegt wat anders. Dat vind ik wel een nadeel. Dus het is toch een kwestie van jezelf zo goed mogelijk informeren en een keuze maken.

Nou net meteen even de huisarts gebeld. De assistente gaat regelen dat er tabletten van 10 mg komen. Vanmiddag nog even terug bellen om te checken of dat ook goed is wat betreft de huisarts. 

Ik ben wel enorm blij te lezen dat wat ik ervaar de 'afkickverschijnselen' zijn. Ik was wel bang dat dit de 'gewone' ik was. En dan had ik nog wel even vol gehouden. Maar dan durf ik een zwangerschap met alle hormonen en dergelijk echt niet aan. En dat is toch het doel. Al probeer ik daar zo luchtig mogelijk over te doen  :Wink: 

Ik vind het wel ongelofelijk om in de bijsluiter en op internet te lezen dat paroxetine geen verslavende werking heeft en dat je er in principe zo mee kunt stoppen. Ik had het eens eerder ervaren, ik heb een pillendoosje en de paroxetine was op, dus ik vul het doosje wel verder bij, maar in de laatste dagen zat geen paroxetine meer. Moest ik nog even bijvullen als ik dat bij de apotheek had opgehaald. En dat was ik uiteraard vergeten. Na een paar dagen, ik stond letterlijk stijf, mijn spieren compleet verkrampt, hoofdpijn, misselijk. En toen was het weer tijd om het pillendoosje bij te vullen en toen dacht ik: 'ohhhh.. dat was het!' Nu heb ik het met die spieren lang niet zo erg, wel in mijn nek en schouders. Maar een chiropractor helpt daar ook aardig bij!

Maar dat die laatste 20 mg dan zo moeilijk zijn! De eerste 20 heb ik afgebouwd voordat ik de Seroquel ging afbouwen, dat ging gewoon goed. En ik kijk gisteren naar dat kleine rot pilletje.. dat zo'n klein ding, zo'n effect heeft.
Eerlijk is eerlijk, ik heb er ook jarenlang goed op gefunctioneerd. In ieder geval dat denk ik.. 

Bedankt in ieder geval allemaal voor de steun! Fijn dat er mensen zijn die het begrijpen.
Mijn vriend probeert het wel te begrijpen, maar dat is lastig als je het niet zelf voelt. En aan de buitenkant zie je weinig.
Hij vindt me overigens helemaal niet zo chagrijnig en ook niet zo'n kort lontje hebben.. terwijl ik dat zelf wel zo ervaar.
Misschien uit ik het toch minder dan dat ik denk. Altijd lastig.. wat je voelt en hoe je nou daadwerkelijk overkomt.

----------


## Zwelgje

Ohw en van dat dagboek, goed idee! Ga ik meteen mee beginnen!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, ik herken zo goed wat je vertelt en ik ga je alvast verwittigen: het kan heel best zijn dat je van je nieuwe psychiater toch weer een slecht afbouwschema meekrijgt! Want, dat ik wat steeds terugkomt op dit forum en op alle andere gelijkaardige fora: zelfs de gespecialiseerde artsen zijn niet op de hoogte van wat afbouwen van paroxetine eigenlijk is! Ze geloven allemaal de makers van de producten die hen alsmaar zeggen dat paroxetine niet verslavend is en makkelijk af te bouwen is. Naar mijn gevoel luisteren artsen wel aandachtig naar de vertegenwoordigers van de farma-industrie maar doen ze de verhalen van hun patiënten nog steeds af met "het zijn leken en ze weten niet waarover ze het hebben". Eigenlijk ben ik blij dat jij, net als ik, ooit zonder paroxetine gevallen bent en toen ervaren hebt wat dat met zich meebracht. Wel, dat soort van bijwerkingen krijg je nu driedubbel omdat je afbouwt en je lichaam dus alsmaar minder paroxetine geeft. Want echt waar: al wat jij tot nu toe beschreven hebt, zal iedereen op de forum herkennen als typische bijverschijnselen van het afbouwen van paroxetine. Het ligt echt niet aan jou. Dat is een mantra dat Gabry, één van de leden van het forum die nu al enkele jaren van de paroxetine af is, me geleerd heeft: "Het ligt niet aan mij, het ligt aan de paroxetine en het afbouwen. En het gaat over". Dat moet je voor jezelf herhalen op de momenten dat je het zwaar krijgt en dat je gaat twijfelen! Het ligt niet aan je "eigen" ik die nu langzaam terug naar boven komt! Het doet me deugd dat je onmiddellijk stappen ondernomen hebt om tabletten van 10 mg te krijgen want het bewijst wat me al duidelijk was: je bent zo ontzettend gemotiveerd dat ik nu al weet dat het je echt gaat lukken. Je komt er heus vanaf, al zal het meer tijd kosten dan je had ingecalculeerd maar dat komt nou net omdat we allemaal pas geconfronteerd worden met de rauwe realiteit dat paroxetine wel verslavend is, als we er vanaf willen. Ook het feit dat je begint met een dagboek, doet me deugd en geeft me het vertrouwen dat het wel zal lukken. Meid, je bent zo gemotiveerd dat het heus wel zal lukken, al ga je het nu even heel moeilijk hebben. Ik ben blij dat je vriend je eigenlijk niet zo chagrijnig en met een kort lontje ervaart al denk ik dat jouw aanvoelen wel juist is maar blijkbaar slaag je er voorlopig heel goed in om naar je omgeving toe toch je geduld te bewaren. Je vraag "wat voel ik nu en hoe kom ik eigenlijk over" is een heel reële vraag die iedereen die bezig is met afbouwen zich op een gegeven moment stelt, net als de vraag "wat is nu mijn eigenlijke ik en wat is onderdeel van het afbouwen". Jij wordt er al vrij vroeg mee geconfronteerd maar het grote voordeel is dat je je nu al bewust bent van een aantal essentiële vragen die afbouwen meebrengen of eigenlijk zouden moeten meebrengen. Alle AD's (anti-depressiva) doen wat met je emoties en je ware aard raakt na een tijd ondergesneeuwd zodat je erg aan jezelf kan gaan twijfelen als het afbouwen zoveel moeilijker blijkt dan je gedacht hebt. En feit is dat je zelf moet afbouwen of afgebouwd hebben om precies te begrijpen wat het met je doet: de reacties uit je omgeving zijn belangrijk maar jij bent diegene die met die confronterende vragen zit en alleen lotgenoten begrijpen precies waarover je het hebt. Het staat ook niet op je voorhoofd geschreven "ik ben bezig met afbouwen" en ik heb het zelf maar tegen enkele mensen verteld omdat ik negatieve reacties vreesde en ik heb ze ook gekregen hoor! En ja hoe verder je in het afbouwproces zit, hoe moeilijker wordt het. Bij de meeste mensen zijn net de laatste 5 mg het moeilijkste. Ik vraag me nog steeds af of de paroxetine me al dan niet verdergeholpen heeft maar dat kan je nu eenmaal nooit echt inschatten: je weet niet hoe je leven was geweest zonder de pillen. Het feit dat je de Seroquel zo makkelijk hebt kunnen afbouwen, zal wellicht samenhangen met het gegeven dat je kon terugvallen op de paroxetine. Ik heb begrepen dat je nog een medicijn neemt en ik denk dat het om een rustgevend medicijn gaat maar verbeter me aub als ik het mis heb. Zelf neem ik nog steeds de angstremmer Alprazolam (Xanax) en die heeft mij zeer zeker geholpen met het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Ik geef je dan ook de raad om je andere medicatie gewoon verder te blijven nemen en daar zeer zeker niet mee te gaan rommelen. Nooit of te nooit mag je twee medicijnen tegelijkertijd afbouwen want dan weet je niet meer welke "afkickverschijnselen" nu samenhangen met welk afbouwen en het is net heel belangrijk dat je dat onderscheid wel kan maken (vandaar ook het bijhouden van een afbouwdagboek). Zwelgje, je hebt het nu heel moeilijk, maar ik heb de stellige indruk dat je klaar bent om helemaal af te bouwen. Als je dit aankan, kan je ook alle hormonale schommelingen aan die nu eenmaal bij een zwangerschap komen kijken. Steek niet onder stoelen of banken dat het afbouwen je daarom te doen is! Het is een extra motivatie om ermee door te gaan en alle beetjes helpen je een heel stuk vooruit. Je leert nu op een aandachtige manier naar je lichaam luisteren en ik denk dat dat je ook kan helpen als je ooit zwanger wordt. Mij heeft het geleerd om op een andere manier tegen mijn ziekte, de Ziekte van Crohn aan te kijken en ik kan in alle eerlijkheid zeggen dat deze nieuwe manier mij flink minder pijn, minder pijnstilling en veel meer rust oplevert. Afbouwen van paroxetine is soms een echte hel maar het levert je anderzijds toch wat op! Succes bij de dokter! Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat het goed komt me jou!

----------


## Zwelgje

Dankjewel Annemieg!
Dat doet me nou echt goed!
Het is fijn om zoveel erkenning en steun te krijgen.

Het moet ook gewoon lukken, maar het moet inderdaad wel verantwoord.

Ik neem inderdaad ook nog bromazepam, 1 maal 3 mg per dag. Dat is ook een spierontspanner, dus dat scheelt ook met de spierpijn van de paroxetine nu. 

Ik krijg nu iig tabletten van 10 mg. Dat helpt om dan beter te kunnen verdelen.
Nu het bijhouden van het dagboek, helpt me ook om objectiever te kijken naar wat ik voel. En natuurlijk ben ik heel blij dat het ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn en niet mijn eigen ik. 
Was 16 en toen kreeg ik seroxat, paar jaar gehad, toen zelf in 1 keer gestopt. Paar jaar later was ik 22, kreeg ik paroxetine, daarna kwam er bromazepam bij en toen kwam er seroquel bij. En nu ben ik 31. Nogal een verschil, 22 of 31. In die tijd verander je zoveel. Dus wie ben ik echt? Welk gevoel is van mij en wat komt van het afbouwen?
Heel lastig.
Maar ik neem er de tijd voor. Want ik heb liever dat het langer duurt, dan dat het mis gaat. Ik durf niet te enthousiast te zijn over zwanger willen worden.. straks gaat het niet goed zonder paroxetine en ben ik een of ander emotioneel wrak. 

Maarr ik ga het heel zonnig in zien  :Smile: 
Zo kan ik de 10 mg tabletten ophalen. En dan kan ik beter verdelen. 

Heel erg bedankt voor alle steun!

----------


## annemieg

Misschien een futuliteit maar ik wil het toch delen met de andere afbouwers: ik droom momenteel eindelijk terug "normaal"! De uiterst levendige dromen die het afbouwen van de paroxetine met zich meebrachten, liggen blijkbaar ook achter mij en dat ervaar ik als weer een stap in de goede richting.
@Zwelgje: Dank voor de dank! Ja, zeer goede vraag: wie ben je ondertussen geworden nu je volwassen bent? Als ik jouw posts lees heb ik de stellige indruk dat je een vrij stabiele vrouw bent van 31. Je hebt duidelijk een moeilijke periode gehad in je jeugd en jongvolwassenheid maar ik stel vast dat dat er je niet van weerhouden heeft om met een kritische blik naar jezelf en de wereld rond je heen te kijken. En het is al een hele prestatie dat je dit gedaan hebt terwijl je lichaam vol met de nodige rotzooi zat. Dus ik ben er eigenlijk vrij gerust in dat je jezelf gaat ontdekken, zonder die rotzooi als een best aangenaam en stabiel mens.
Ik wil even wat rechtzetten: ik heb je gisteren aangeraden om over te stappen op vloeibare paroxetine (terwijl ik zelf geen ervaring met het spul heb omdat het in België nu eenmaal niet verkrijgbaar is). Gabry wees me er echter op dat het meestal niet goed is om over te schakelen van tabletten naar de vloeibare vorm omdat de nevenproducten averechts kunnen werken bij het afbouwen. Het feit dat je te maken krijgt met andere hulpstoffen kan op zich al neveneffecten geven en daar zit je niet op te wachten als je afbouwt omdat er al zoveel verandert in je lichaam. Alleen bij mensen die op zich al problemen hebben met de tabletten paroxetine is het eventueel wel aangewezen om over te stappen omdat je mogelijk beter reageren op de hulpstoffen in de vloeibare variant, maar dat is bij jou duidelijk niet het geval. Met bromazepam heb ik geen ervaring maar ik ga er maar even vanuit dat het ongeveer werkt zoals de alprazolam die ik neem (en gedeeltelijk nodig heb omdat ik een erfelijke afwijking heb waardoor mijn handen steeds lichtjes beven). In ieder geval blijft mijn raad om nu niks te veranderen aan de bromazepam; gewoon verdernemen zoals je dat al al die tijd gedaan hebt. Na het afbouwen van de paroxetine heb je je handen vrij om wat met de bromazepam te gaan doen.
Hoe voel je je ondertussen? Heb je al enig idee dat de nieuwe dosis van 15 mg enig effect heeft? Het zou wel erg snel zijn moest dat het geval zijn, dus ga niet wanhopen: je moet toch echt op minimaal een week rekenen alvorens je een goed zicht krijgt op je nieuwe dosis en wat die met je doet. Zo fijn dat je vandaag al de tabletten van 10 mg kan ophalen. Het is op zich heel belangrijk om de dosissen goed in te schatten maar het is ook psychologisch een stapje in de goede richting. Heb je al enig idee van wanneer je bij je nieuwe arts terechtkan? Ik wil zeker niet vooruitlopen op de feiten maar op een bepaald moment zal hij of zij bereid moeten zijn om je voorschriften te geven voor door de apotheker te maken capsules van 1 mg paroxetine. Nu mogen de meeste artsen al geen flauw idee hebben van wat afbouwen van paroxetine in werkelijkheid is, bijna alle artsen zullen je (eventueel na wat aandringen) deze voorschriften bezorgen en als je arts dat niet wil, zit je toch helemaal fout en moet je op zoek naar een andere, want anders kom je vast te zitten. Het zou goed zijn als je het al kan aankaarten dat je in de toekomst deze capsules nodig zal hebben en eens kijken en horen wat de reactie van de betreffende arts is. Meid, wat betreft een goed afbouwschema: ik zie ze telkens weer passeren: de mensen die van hun (soms wel goedbedoelend arts) het totaal verkeerde afbouwschema meekregen. Ik heb het zelf aan den lijve ondervonden: mijn huisarts stond echt helemaal achter het afbouwen maar ze kon me gewoon niet een goed schema meegeven om de doodeenvoudige reden dat ze het zelf niet wist. Gelukkig wist ze dat tenminste ergens wel en ze reageerde wel positief toen ik vertelde over dit forum en vroeg naar de nodige voorschriften voor de capsules van 1 mg. Tot mijn opluchting kreeg ik geen preek over de "gevaren" van informatie op internet want ik mag er niet aan denken dat ik midden in het afbouwproces een andere huisarts had moeten zoeken, al is dat in België een pak simpeler dan in Nederland.
Wat ik hoop is dat ik je momenteel vooral emotioneel kan ondersteunen door je duidelijk te maken dat wat je nu voelt echt hoort bij het te snel afbouwen van de paroxetine en heus geen deel uitmaakt van je persoonlijkheid. Het is te vroeg om je lastig te vallen met een schema voor het verdere afbouwen want het is nu van het allergrootste belang dat je nu op die 15 mg stabiel raakt. Voel je vrij om ook te spuien als je je erg geïrriteerd voelt, een kort lontje hebt, weinig kan verdragen, overwacht in huilen uitbarst, veel slaap blijkt nodig te hebben enz. We dienen hier ook om je hart even te kunnen luchten: dat op zich kan al helpen als je boos of geïrriteerd bent. Hier mag je dat zijn want wij herkennen dat maar al te goed.

----------


## Geram

@ Zwelgje,

Poeh, je hebt het zwaar, met zoveel medicatie af te bouwen. Knap en dapper om gestopt te zijn met de seroquel!!

Dat je nu een kort lontje hebt is niet meer dan logisch, denk ik. Je kan beter zoals Annemieg zegt, iets langzamer gaan afbouwen met de paroxetine.
Het korte lontje hoort er wel bij. Ik ben zelf een tijdje echt agressief geweest, door te snel met teveel mg af te bouwen.
Ik zou je voor willen stellen om met 5% af te bouwen. 
Het slapen is per persoon verschillend, ik kan juist niet in slaap komen.
Heb zelf een sterk wisselende stemming op 1 dag. Huilen om 'niets' zere benen, zweten, somber, dan weer 'normaal' etc.
Het valt niet mee en wens je veel sterkte!

Geram

----------


## spaatje

hallo

snap er niets van....slik al jaren paroxetine...eerste keer gestopt en toen geen enkele klacht...niet eens afgebouwd en 2 jaar geslikt 20 mcg...na aantal jaren toch weer gaan slikken ivm met paniekaanvallen, sociale fobie etc. aantal jaren zelfde dosis geslikt...gestop en toen vreselijk ziek geweest zo erg dat ik opnieuw aan de paroxetine ben gegaan...weer 5 of 6 jaar geslikt nu weer gestopt en met afbouw van 1 naar haf tablet dus van 20 naar 10, naar 0....helemaal NIETS gemerkt...niet een klacht...snap hier dus werkelijk niets van...hoe kan je de ene keer doodziek worden van ontwenningsverschijnselen en de andere keer helemaal niets? heel apart, heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt met afbouwen van paroxetine? groetjes spaatje

----------


## Geram

@Spaatje,

Dat is heel apart ja, maar wees ontzettend blij dat je nu geen last hebt ondervonden!
Ik heb bij elke afbouw van paroxetine klachten gehad, tot zeer ernstig. Weer opgebouwd omdat het ondraaglijk was tot een mg waarop ik stabiel was.
Ik moet stoppen vanwege ernstige bijveerschijnselen na 14 jaar slikken. En had ook niet het idee dat het me hielp, zeker niet tijdens mn overgang en daarna. De werking was gewoon gestopt. En kreeg toen die bijverschijnselen. Na lang uitproberen er dus achter gekomen dat het door de paroxetine kwam.

Maar ik zou superblij zijn als ik jou was....geen afkickverschijnselen.
Hoe lang ben je nu clean?

groetjes, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Spaatje, tsja, hoe komt het dat de ene persoon zonder problemen kan stoppen en de andere (de meesten) het er heel moeilijk mee hebben? Ik denk dat het samenhangt met de chemische balans in je lichaam, iets waar je geen kijk op hebt. Ik merk aan de verhalen trouwens dat iedereen het opbouwen én het slikken van paroxetine anders ervaren heeft. Sommige mensen hebben het ook heel moeilijk als ze beginnen met paroxetine, andere hebben ook daar weinig last van (ik had er zelf weinig problemen mee). Sommige mensen hebben weinig bijverschijnselen van het slikken zelf, andere voelen zich hoe langer hoe beroerder. Zelf kreeg ik na een tijdje last van spierpijn in mijn benen zo erg dat ik op een bepaald moment in een rolstoel terechtkwam. Ik ben ook heel erg aangekomen tijdens het slikken en dat zal er bepaald geen goed aan gedaan hebben. Ik had aan het einde toe ook meer en meer het gevoel dat ik als een robot functioneerde en vrij ver van mijn gevoelens kwam te staan. Er zijn echter mensen die vrij goed functioneren terwijl ze paroxetine slikken. Ik treed Geram bij: wees heel heel blij dat je er zo vlot vanaf gekomen bent! En ik heb zelf niet eens zo'n ontzettend zwaar afbouwproces gehad: toen ik eenmaal begreep dat het bij mij ook heel langzaam moest gebeuren, is het verder vrij vlot gegaan. Wat oa misschien ook een rol speelt is bijvoorbeeld de menopauze (zoals Geram ook al aangeeft al ging het bij haar mis tijdens het slikken). Elk AD werkt in op ons hormonaal systeem dus ik denk dat dingen als de overgang zeker ook invloed hebben tijdens het afbouwen. Maar echt alles werkt op alles in: je leeftijd, je schildklierfunctie, de werking van je bijnieren, je oestrogenenspiegel...Ik ben blij voor jou dat jij er geen klachten van ondervonden hebt!

----------


## Zwelgje

Hey Annemieg,

Ontzettend bedankt voor je antwoord weer!
Ik voel me echt beter op de 15 mg. Vandaag een stuk minder hoofdpijn en minder moe. Ook weer wat vrolijker, weer meezingen met de muziek in de auto en met lekker met de hond gelopen. Dus ik ben blij dat ik nu naar 15 mg ben gegaan. En daar blijf ik nu even op tot het helemaal goed gaat. 
Ben wel blij met jouw/jullie steun, want het geeft wel vertrouwen. En net even een boost om het toch aan te kunnen en niet teveel te twijfelen.

Ik zal het onthouden van de vloeibare paroxetine. Kan ook tabletten van 1 mg vragen. Ik weet ook nog niet hoe mijn nieuwe psych hiertegen over gaat staan. Maar goed, hij of zij moet ik dan maar overtuigen van het nut  :Smile: 
En wat zouden ze ertegen kunnen hebben? Is toch alleen maar verantwoord om het rustig aan te pakken.
Ben blij dat ik hier mijn ei kwijt kan!

----------


## Zwelgje

> @ Zwelgje,
> 
> Poeh, je hebt het zwaar, met zoveel medicatie af te bouwen. Knap en dapper om gestopt te zijn met de seroquel!!
> 
> Dat je nu een kort lontje hebt is niet meer dan logisch, denk ik. Je kan beter zoals Annemieg zegt, iets langzamer gaan afbouwen met de paroxetine.
> Het korte lontje hoort er wel bij. Ik ben zelf een tijdje echt agressief geweest, door te snel met teveel mg af te bouwen.
> Ik zou je voor willen stellen om met 5% af te bouwen. 
> Het slapen is per persoon verschillend, ik kan juist niet in slaap komen.
> Heb zelf een sterk wisselende stemming op 1 dag. Huilen om 'niets' zere benen, zweten, somber, dan weer 'normaal' etc.
> ...


Stomme is dat ik heel moe ben, maar slecht slaap en niet goed in slaap kan vallen.

Vervelend dat jij ook zoveel last hebt van het afbouwen.
Heel veel succes. Ik weet in ieder geval hoe het voelt..

----------


## Zwelgje

> hallo
> 
> snap er niets van....slik al jaren paroxetine...eerste keer gestopt en toen geen enkele klacht...niet eens afgebouwd en 2 jaar geslikt 20 mcg...na aantal jaren toch weer gaan slikken ivm met paniekaanvallen, sociale fobie etc. aantal jaren zelfde dosis geslikt...gestop en toen vreselijk ziek geweest zo erg dat ik opnieuw aan de paroxetine ben gegaan...weer 5 of 6 jaar geslikt nu weer gestopt en met afbouw van 1 naar haf tablet dus van 20 naar 10, naar 0....helemaal NIETS gemerkt...niet een klacht...snap hier dus werkelijk niets van...hoe kan je de ene keer doodziek worden van ontwenningsverschijnselen en de andere keer helemaal niets? heel apart, heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt met afbouwen van paroxetine? groetjes spaatje


Ik kreeg voor het eerst paroxetine (seroxat) toen ik 16 was, paar jaar gehad, toen uit mezelf in 1 keer gestopt. Was therapie zat, medicijnen zat, alles zat  :Wink:  Dus gewoon gestopt. Kan me niet herinneren dat ik last heb gehad van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Paar jaar later was het wel weer nodig om te beginnen. 
Dus ik denk dat het kan dat de een er meer last van heeft dan de ander, maar dat blijkbaar ook je eigen staat op dat moment een verschil maakt.
Ik hoop dat je klachtenvrij blijft. Veel succes!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, fantastisch dat je al een resultaat hebt! Ik ben zo ontzettend blij voor jou dat je inspanningen zo snel lonen; dat had ik niet durven hopen! Het feit dat je zo snel gestabileseerd bent geeft je heel veel kans dat het verdere afbouwen ook goed zal verlopen al moet ik heel voorzichtig blijven met dit soort van uitspraken! Zo lekker om te lezen dat je alweer meezingt met de radio...Honden zijn fantastische beesten hé: ik heb er zelf 2 (kleine) en nog 3 katten ook en ze geven me een heleboel plezier (al was het op een bepaald moment tijdens het afbouwen soms moeilijk om te wandelen door de spierpijn). Je ingesteldheid tov je nieuwe psych lijkt mij ook zeer gezond: inderdaad, wat kan hij er eigenlijk op tegen hebben en eventueel moet je hem er maar van overtuigen dat je echt capsules van 1 mg nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf nog nooit vernomen dat een arts ze weigert te geven. Trouwens: hij zou al moeten overtuigd zijn als je vertelt dat je te snel bent afgebouwd en dat dat je flink wat last bezorgd heeft. Ik ben het trouwens volledig met je eens: zelfs bij één mens kan het moment waarop je op- of afbouwt een wereld van verschil maken; ik noem dat fenomeen "mijn chemisch fabriekje", want het geldt niet alleen voor paroxetine: ook andere geneesmiddelen werken gewoon het ene moment veel beter dan het andere, zonder dat ik daarvan de oorzaak weet. Nog even wat over het zo moe zijn en toch slecht slapen: ik vrees dat het iets is dat heel frequent voorkomt bij afbouwers. Die vermoeidheid had ik ook maar ik was, naar mijn gevoel, een van de weinigen die wel goed (en heel veel) sliep. Ik lees toch vooral ervaringen zoals die van jou en van Geram: heel moe en toch niet goed kunnen slapen. 
Ik ben blij dat je het gevoel hebt dat je hier je ei kwijt kan!

----------


## spaatje

dank voor jullie snelle reactie. ik had zelf ook wel beetje het vermoeden dat het te maken heeft hoe je er psychisch voor staat en hoe de chemische balans is in je hersenen. ik heb me ieg voorgenomen te zoeken naar alternative oplossingen ipv anti depresiva. Mocht ik werkelijk dat 'rotspul' nodig hebben dan wordt het een ander verhaal. ik heb multiple sclerose sinds jaren gelukkig een hele milde vorm maar heb ook een ernstige schildklieraandoening gehad. beide ziekten hadden enorme impact op mijn psychische gesteldheid en de artsen zagen seroxat als een extra steun in de rug. Ik heb er ook daadwerkelijk heel veel baat bij gehad doch ook voor mij waren de bijkomende klachten na verloop van tijd zeg maar gerust jaren onhoudbaar.Zo was ik kilo's aangekomen en had een onbedwingbare eetlust. Geheel geen libido en ik verkeerde in een constante staat van euphorie. ik ben nu ongeveer een jaar geleden gestopt en merk dat ik soms meer moeite heb met het sociale verkeer zoals ergens heen gaan. maar ik zit nu alweer voor de tweede keer voor 3 maanden in Californie en ben alleen afgereist waar ik dus heel trots op ben, en merk dat het zonnige weer hier mij zeer veel goed doet psychisch gezien. Als ik alle verhalen lees over afbouwen dan is het toch wel een enorme verschrikking en een lijdensweg en ik kan me nog heel goed herinneren dat ik bij de tweede keer afbouwen bijna in een psychose terecht ben gekomen. Mijn schildklierwaarden schoten namelijk weer als een raket omhoog. nooit geweten dat paroxetine zoveel doet met je schildklierhormonen!!! daarom moest ik van mijn internist onmiddelijk weer starten met de paroxetine . dus voor nu is het veel beweging, heel gezond eten, en vooral veel van de zon genieten. ik wens iedereen nog heel veel sterkte, kracht en een voorspoedige afbouw toe :-)

----------


## Zwelgje

> @Zwelgje, fantastisch dat je al een resultaat hebt! Ik ben zo ontzettend blij voor jou dat je inspanningen zo snel lonen; dat had ik niet durven hopen! Het feit dat je zo snel gestabileseerd bent geeft je heel veel kans dat het verdere afbouwen ook goed zal verlopen al moet ik heel voorzichtig blijven met dit soort van uitspraken! Zo lekker om te lezen dat je alweer meezingt met de radio...Honden zijn fantastische beesten hé: ik heb er zelf 2 (kleine) en nog 3 katten ook en ze geven me een heleboel plezier (al was het op een bepaald moment tijdens het afbouwen soms moeilijk om te wandelen door de spierpijn). Je ingesteldheid tov je nieuwe psych lijkt mij ook zeer gezond: inderdaad, wat kan hij er eigenlijk op tegen hebben en eventueel moet je hem er maar van overtuigen dat je echt capsules van 1 mg nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf nog nooit vernomen dat een arts ze weigert te geven. Trouwens: hij zou al moeten overtuigd zijn als je vertelt dat je te snel bent afgebouwd en dat dat je flink wat last bezorgd heeft. Ik ben het trouwens volledig met je eens: zelfs bij één mens kan het moment waarop je op- of afbouwt een wereld van verschil maken; ik noem dat fenomeen "mijn chemisch fabriekje", want het geldt niet alleen voor paroxetine: ook andere geneesmiddelen werken gewoon het ene moment veel beter dan het andere, zonder dat ik daarvan de oorzaak weet. Nog even wat over het zo moe zijn en toch slecht slapen: ik vrees dat het iets is dat heel frequent voorkomt bij afbouwers. Die vermoeidheid had ik ook maar ik was, naar mijn gevoel, een van de weinigen die wel goed (en heel veel) sliep. Ik lees toch vooral ervaringen zoals die van jou en van Geram: heel moe en toch niet goed kunnen slapen. 
> Ik ben blij dat je het gevoel hebt dat je hier je ei kwijt kan!


Heerlijk de hond!
Leuk dat je twee hondjes hebt! Wat voor beestjes heb je? Ik heb een Australian Shepherd, hij is vorig weekend 10 geworden alweer. Maar houdt nog ontzettend van wandelen. We hebben ook nog vier katten. En voor een stichting vangen we (of eigenlijk ik, want ik doe al het werk en de kids en mn vriend knuffelen ermee  :Wink: ) moederloze kittens op. Allemaal heel leuk, maar als je je dan niet goed voelt en ik had ook zo'n last van licht en van geluid, dan is het wel een moeite. Terwijl het normaal juist leuk is.

Je eigen chemische fabriek, het is een soort wonderbaarlijk iets. Ik heb dat boek gelezen van Dick Swaab, 'Wij zijn ons brein'. Heel interessant. Zijn ook wel wat wetenschappers die het niet met hem eens zijn, maar boeiend boek, dat zo ontzettend veel bepaald word in je hersenen. Al voor je geboren bent. 
Migraine zit bij mij ook in de familie, mijn moeder zweert bij Ibuprofen. Terwijl ik het kan nemen, ik merk er niets van. 
Mijn zus heeft weer weinig aan de meeste slaapmiddelen. Ze wordt er niet eens moe van.

Met slapen merk ik dat ik overdag veel beter kan slapen kan 's nachts.. Dan slaap ik heel slecht 's nachts, sta ik overdag te tollen op mijn benen. Zeker als de kids dan naar school zijn en ik niet dringend iets moet doen. Maar dan 's nachts toch weer niet kunnen slapen. Heel raar. Frustrerend ook vooral.

----------


## Zwelgje

> dank voor jullie snelle reactie. ik had zelf ook wel beetje het vermoeden dat het te maken heeft hoe je er psychisch voor staat en hoe de chemische balans is in je hersenen. ik heb me ieg voorgenomen te zoeken naar alternative oplossingen ipv anti depresiva. Mocht ik werkelijk dat 'rotspul' nodig hebben dan wordt het een ander verhaal. ik heb multiple sclerose sinds jaren gelukkig een hele milde vorm maar heb ook een ernstige schildklieraandoening gehad. beide ziekten hadden enorme impact op mijn psychische gesteldheid en de artsen zagen seroxat als een extra steun in de rug. Ik heb er ook daadwerkelijk heel veel baat bij gehad doch ook voor mij waren de bijkomende klachten na verloop van tijd zeg maar gerust jaren onhoudbaar.Zo was ik kilo's aangekomen en had een onbedwingbare eetlust. Geheel geen libido en ik verkeerde in een constante staat van euphorie. ik ben nu ongeveer een jaar geleden gestopt en merk dat ik soms meer moeite heb met het sociale verkeer zoals ergens heen gaan. maar ik zit nu alweer voor de tweede keer voor 3 maanden in Californie en ben alleen afgereist waar ik dus heel trots op ben, en merk dat het zonnige weer hier mij zeer veel goed doet psychisch gezien. Als ik alle verhalen lees over afbouwen dan is het toch wel een enorme verschrikking en een lijdensweg en ik kan me nog heel goed herinneren dat ik bij de tweede keer afbouwen bijna in een psychose terecht ben gekomen. Mijn schildklierwaarden schoten namelijk weer als een raket omhoog. nooit geweten dat paroxetine zoveel doet met je schildklierhormonen!!! daarom moest ik van mijn internist onmiddelijk weer starten met de paroxetine . dus voor nu is het veel beweging, heel gezond eten, en vooral veel van de zon genieten. ik wens iedereen nog heel veel sterkte, kracht en een voorspoedige afbouw toe :-)


Ohhh Californie! Wat heerlijk!
Mijn oom woont daar al bijna 30 jaar en ik ben er ook geweest op bezoek zo'n 10 jaar geleden. Wat enorm heerlijk is het daar. Ik zou er zo gaan wonen als ik iedereen hier mee kon nemen. Zo'n 7 jaar geleden had mijn oom me wel gevraagd te komen, hij zou garant voor me staan (hij is al tijden zelf amerikaan) maar dan moest ik mijn hond en katten achter laten. Klinkt voor andere misschien stom, maar dat wou ik niet. Soms heb ik heel even spijt. Altijd lekker weer daar, zo'n relaxtere manier van leven. Gezond eten, zoveel mogelijk in balans. Heerlijk! Goed gedaan!

Ik ben sinds de paroxetine en seroquel zo'n 25 kilo aangekomen. Geen grap. Er is nu bijna 10 kilo vanaf. Daar ben ik ook heel blij mee.

Ben blij voor je dat het zo goed met je gaat. Hoop dat je je nog heel lang, voor altijd als het even kan, goed blijft voelen!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, Ik heb een kortpotige Jack Russellteefje en een pincherreutje en ook ik vind de wandelingen normaliter leuk maar tijdens het afbouwen vond ik ze toch vaak zwaar. Zelfs van de katten kon ik met z'n momenten weinig verdragen: terwijl ik het altijd fijn gevonden had dat twee van hen echte "praters" zijn, werd me dat teveel toen het mis ging met afbouwen. Maar ik kan je wel geruststellen: de lol in je dieren komt echt terug als het wat beter gaat met het afbouwen. En mij moet je ook niet vragen om mijn dieren achter te laten al trekt het Californische weer mij ook wel: ik heb een hartsgrondige hekel aan die korte dagen waarop het soms niet helemaal licht wordt. En daar haal je weer zo'n typisch bijverschijnsel van het afbouwen aan: die overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid (Geram noemt het "kopstoringen" en dat is wel zo'n goede term) komt heel vaak voor en geeft meestal ook problemen met TV kijken en voor het computerscherm zitten. Extra probleem is dat je op zo'n moment ook niet genoeg concentratie kan opbrengen om te genieten van een boek. Probeer op je "vrije" momenten maar even alleen wat te soezen op de sofa. Het is duidelijk dat ook jouw slaappatroon helemaal in de war is van het afbouwen en het is ook weer zo'n typisch, heel veel voorkomend probleem. Waardoor het precies komt dat je 's nachts heel slecht kan slapen maar overdag op je benen tolt is ook voor mij een raadsel, maar het heeft heel zeker zijn oorzaken in dat "chemisch fabriekje" waarover Dick Swaab dat heel interessante boek geschreven heeft (dat soort van dingen fascineert mij zeer). Het heeft heel zeker met hormonen te maken: melatonine maken we normaal 's avonds aan omdat we dan minder natuurlijk licht krijgen. Zo worden we normaal slaperig. Maar paroxetine haalt nu eenmaal heel je hormonensysteem door mekaar. Het is niet voor niks dat de schildklierwaarden van Spaatje als een gek de hoogte inschoten toen zij afbouwde en ook het totaal ontbreken van enig libido komt alsmaar terug (niet specifiek bij het afbouwen maar gewoon bij het slikken van meerdere soorten AD). Al die dingen zijn gelinkt aan mekaar en als je aan één draadje gaat trekken bijvoorbeeld omdat je af wil van de paroxetine, krijg je de hele zwik er gratis en voor niks bij...Je geeft zelf ook al aan dat ze zo ontzettend veel bijgkomen bent door het slikken van de paroxtine en en de seroquel en ik ben zeker 15 kilo aangekomen door alleen het slikken van de paroxetine, al kan het nog meer zijn maar ik heb uit zelfbescherming op een gegeven ogenblik de weegschaal weg gedaan omdat ik de resultaten er niet mer kon bijnemen. Maar ik ben ondertussen toch ook wat van dat grote overwicht kwijt en inderdaad: daar ben ook ik echt blij mee. Neem jij de bromazepam 's avonds voor het slapen gaan? Het product is naast een spierontspanner ook een rustgevend medicijn en als je niet aardt naar je zusje die weinig tot niet reageert op slaapmedicatie, zou het wel kunnen dat jij er baat bij hebt als je het vooral 's avonds neemt en dan niet wachten tot vlak voor je gaat slapen. Als het echt niks oplost is er nog de mogelijkheid om de bromazpam te laten vervangen door diazepam, oxazepam of wat ik neem alprazolam. Bromazepam doet er twee uur over tot het zijn volledige werking krijgt en misschien vind je nieuwe psychiater het beter om het te vervangen door een produkt dat op een kortere termijn werkt. Want een andere nadeel van de bromazepam is dat hij soms 's ochtends nog niet uitgewerkt is en dan is het wel heel normaal dat je op zo'n moment staat te tollen op je benen: slaap tekort gehad én nog resten van de bromazepam in je lichaam..Zoals al aangegeven heb ik alleen ervaring met zolpidem (stilnoct) en alprazolam (xanax) en dat zijn twee kortwerkende producten. Maar ik had (en heb gedeeltelijk nog steeds) die enorme behoefte aan slaap: nu slaap ik zo'n 12 uren per nacht, tijdens het afbouwen waren het minimaal 14 uren. En ik slaap de hele tijd heel diep. Misschien moet je het toch even aankaarten bij je nieuwe arts. Maar laat niet toe dat hij nu plots ook de bromazepam gaat weghalen zonder een vervangmiddel te geven: één ding tegelijk afbouwen is al zwaar genoeg. Alleen als de resterende medicatie je eerder achteruit ipv vooruit helpt mag je denken aan vervanging maar de bedoeling is wel duidelijk dat je minstens evenveel naar binnen krijgt als met de bromazepam en daar ga je heel duideljk moeten in zijn tov je arts! Ik kan ook niet garanderen dat een eventuele overschakeling snel gaat helpen maar het lijkt me wel de moeite van het navragen waard, vermits bromazepam bekend staat als een zeer lang werkend medicijn, dat echter ook veel tijd nodig heeft om helemaal door je lichaam opgenomen te worden. Jammer genoeg brengt afbouwen van paroxetine zo vreselijk veel bjwerkingen met zich mee. En omdat de farma-industrie dat niet geweten wil hebben, doen ze ook niks aan een goede ondersteuning bij het afbouwen (paroxetine is toch helemaal niet verslavend!) Struisvogelpolitiek noem is dat maar eigenlijk is het nog erger dan dat: door het ontkennen van het probleem wordt ze niet gezocht naar de juiste middelen die de afbouwer een flink steuntje in de rug zou kunnen geven: het is dus én liegen én nalatig zijn maar daar liggen ze echt niet van wakker (dat doen de afbouwers wel voor hen!) Eén grote troost: het gaat allemaal weer over!

----------


## Zwelgje

Het is inderdaad gewoon schandalig dat gewoon niet erkend wordt dat veel mensen grote moeite hebben met het afbouwen van paroxetine. Dan kun je als farmaceut en arts lekker blijven volhouden dat het niet verslavend is, maar dat is dan maar net wat je daaronder verstaat. Als mensen er niet zomaar mee kunnen stoppen omdat ze dan allemaal nare verschijnselen krijgen, dan lijkt mij dat het je in ieder geval afhankelijk van het medicijn maakt en het dus verslavend is.
Dat je door te googlen al op 'paroxetine afbouwen' al zoveel hits krijgt waarin de ervaringen staan van hoe moeilijk het is, zegt toch al genoeg. En wonderbaarlijk vind ik dan op de site van een apotheek een stukje over dat er grootschalig onderzoek is gedaan, maar dat er geen verslaving/afhankelijkheid geconstateerd is. Maar, mensen kunnen wel last hebben met afbouwen, staat er dan ook. Duh!

Leuk een Jack Russel! Vroeger thuis hadden we een Parson Jack Russel, heerlijk beest ook. Lekker pittig  :Smile:  Maar dat is met een pincher geloof ik ook wel he! Leuk!
Ik kan ook minder hebben hoor. Ik heb ook een siamees en die knuffelt het liefst de hele dag. Heel lief, maar dan zit hij bovenop me en dan heel hard spinnen in mijn oor. Dat kan ik dan even niet hebben.
Maar moet zeggen dat het nu echt wel een stuk beter gaat. Nog wel wat last, maar wel veel minder. Achteraf ook een beetje dom om van 20 naar de ene dag 10 en de andere 20 en meteen daarna naar iedere dag 10. Zo snel ben ik met de seroquel helemaal niet gegaan, maar ik werd wat overmoedig denk ik. 

Bromazepam wordt ook bijna niet meer voorgeschreven. Maar ik zo'n 10 jaar geleden van mijn toenmalige huisarts, die allang over zijn pensioendatum heen was  :Smile:  Iedere arts sindsdien heeft er moeite mee het voor te schrijven, maar het werkt bij mij erg goed. Het blijft ook wel lang in je bloed, voorheen was dat voor mij een voordeel, het breekt langzaam af, dus geen pieken of erge dalen. Maar nu werkt het een beetje in mijn nadeel, omdat ik liever een nachtje goed slaap  :Smile:  
Bij mij werken slaapmiddelen wel gewoon. Dus ik kan wel overleggen als ik eindelijk naar de psychiater kan of ze wat anders kunnen voorschrijven. Maar wel inderdaad in plaats van de bromazepam, wat goed werkt, met de mogelijkheid om anders bromazepam terug te krijgen. Je zou het haast op papier gaan vragen, met handtekening. Want sommige doen zo moeilijk, dat je gewoon bang bent om aan te geven dat je het minder nodig hebt, of even niet, omdat je het anders misschien niet meer krijgt als je het wel nodig hebt.
Ik heb al een keer eerder 9 nachten letterlijk niet geslapen voordat ik letterlijk 2 slaaptabletjes kreeg voorgeschreven. En dat was omdat mijn moeder boos is gaan bellen haha Ik kon vooral alleen nog maar huilen. Vind ik niet normaal trouwens, logisch dat je er niet meteen 30 voorschrijft, maar je kan ook overdrijven.

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, Ik begrijp je frustraties ivm zowel de hypocriet gedrag van de farma-industrie als dat van artsen maar al te goed! Juist: wat versta je eigenlijk onder "verslaving"? Het argument is dan blijkbaar dat je niet steeds een hogere dosis van het spul nodig hebt om je goed te voelen, maar voor mij is verslaving echt wel meer dan dat (van sigaretten heb je toch ook niet altijd meer nodig dus waarom spreekt men dan wel van een verslaving?). Ze gebruiken het gewoon zoals het hun het beste uitkomt op dat moment! Voor twee slaaptabletten moet je moeder bedelen want oh wee, verslavend spul maar antidepressiva zouden dan niet verslavend zijn terwijl je er verdorie moeilijker vanaf komt dan van die slaapmedicatie! En ja, ik ben ook wel wat bang dat ze je geen bromazepam meer gaan geven maar dat je dan ook niks in de plaats zal krijgen terwijl afkicken van één medicijn zeker al zwaar genoeg is! Maar bromazepam heeft ondertussen zo'n slechte naam gekregen dat je het vaak helemaal niet meer te pakken krijgt, al heb je het nodig: eerst krijgen ze het met tonnen voor en als ze dan echt niet meer om de bijverschijnselen van het spul heenkunnen is het ineens "weg met de hele boel" ipv te zoeken naar een goed evenwicht, te kijken wie er wel baat bij heeft en wie beter wat anders zou krijgen en per individu voor te schrijven wat bij deze persoon past. En inderdaad: het grote voordeel ervan is het feit dat je, door de lange werking ervan, weinig innames nodig hebt en dat de kans op pieken en dalen afneemt. Maar ook ik vind de nacht goed kunnen slapen van essentiëel belang en daarom gaf ik je bedenking mee. Misschien moet je eerst toch maar even de kat uit de boom kijken bij de nieuwe psych. Je kan hem/haar vertellen dat je bezig bent met afbouwen van de paroxetine en dat je daardoor niet meer in slaap raakt. Vraagt de psych dan door en lijkt hij/zij echt geïnteresseerd in je probleem dan kan je misschien op tafel leggen dat je je heel goed bij bromazepam maar dat je nu even twijfelt of het wel het juiste ondersteunend medicijn is om mee af te bouwen. Zo kom je direct te weten hoe de psych tov de bromazepam staat en of hij/zij met een alternatief op tafel komt. Anders blijf je je voorschriften halen bij de arts die ze nu geeft en zal het verder moeten met bromazepam. Heb je al een datum voor je eerste afspraak bij de psych? Ik ben trouwens best benieuwd naar wat die gaat zeggen over het afbouwen van de paroxetine: naar mijn ervaring heb je heel veel kans dat hij/zij weer met zo'n onrealistisch afbouwschema op de proppen komt. Sorry hoor, maar wat dat betreft is mijn vertrouwen in artsen onder het vriespunt gedaald en ook met andere dingen heb ik flink wat bedenkingen over het hele medische korps. Hoe ouder ik word en hoe meer er aan mijn lijf gaat mankeren, des te meer bots ik op dokters of specialisten die helemaal nooit hun diploma hadden mogen krijgen. Af en toe heb ik dan weer zo'n prachtexemplaar dat de stand dan weer wat optrekt maar ik vind ze nog zeldzaam hoor: de artsen die én vakkennis hebben én het geduld kunnen opbrengen om iedere patiënt als een individu te zien dat trouwens zeker inspraak in de hele behandeling moet krijgen.
Tsja, je hebt inderdaad erg snel afgebouwd met de paroxetine, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je na een tijdje wat ongeduldig wordt omdat er zoveel af te bouwen was. Dan word je inderdaad wat overmoedig maar gelukkig was je er snel genoeg bij om je stabiel te krijgen op de 15 mg. Het scheelt ook behoorlijk wat dat je niet geaarzeld hebt toen je hier goede raad kreeg maar onmiddellijk gehandeld hebt. Dat geeft mij vertrouwen naar de toekomst toe.
Hé, ik heb voor deze Jack Russell ook een Parson Jack Russell gehad! Ja, het zijn behoorlijke pittige beestjes maar daar houd ik wel van. Ook een pincher heeft dat pittige in zich. Mijn beesten zijn allemaal "afdankertjes": baasje overleden, gevonden op een industrieterrein, echtscheiding en niemand die de poes wou houden (nou, ik zou er voor vechten!), baasjes die dement geworden waren...Maar ik heb geen enkele ervaring met moederloze kittens: het lijkt mij een waar geduldenwerkje want je moet letterlijk dag en nacht paraat staan voor die kleintjes. Ze hebt alvast iets heel zorgend in je, anders was je daar nooit aan begonnen. Ik heb zelf trouwens een half-oosters poesje die 's nachts steevast in mijn nek komt liggen spinnen maar daar ook "melk wil gaan trappen" en dat is daar geen goede plaats voor (al heeft ze zo ook al mijn armen die boven mijn hoofd lagen bewerkt en dat was nou ook bepaald niet leuk). Het gekke is dat ze het pas beginnen doen is terwijl ik volop in het afbouwproces zat. Ik denk echter niet dat ze er veel last van gehad hebben, ik koppel het meer aan het feit dat ik een maand voordien verhuisd ben naar deze flat die heel wat kleiner is dan mijn vroegere woning en ook geen kattenluikje heeft waardoor alle beesten vrij in en uit konden lopen. Daarbij worden ze allemaal een dagje minder jong (de hele boel is van 2001 en 2002) en dat merk ik toch wel: ze hebben allen minder behoefte om op verkenning te gaan en ze slapen toch meer. Het is goed dat ze, toen ze jong waren, de nodige ruimte hadden om buiten te gaan en te racen en we pas naar hier verhuisd zijn toen ze al een bepaalde leeftijd hadden.
Maar ik ben heel blij om te horen dat het ondertussen echt wel een stuk beter met je gaat. Je gaat het met momenten nog even heel moeilijk krijgen maar het feit dat je nu zo snel stabiel was is veelzeggend. Het wordt een kwestie van het heel heel langzaam te doen zodat je slechte dagen echt tot het minimum beperkt worden. Dan kan je je telkens optrekken aan de betere dagen (daarom vind ik het bijhouden van een dagboek zo belangrijk: na een tijdje kan je dan bepaalde afbouwverschijnselen helemaal wegstrepen en het is goed dat je dat op moeilijke momenten zwart op wit ziet staan). Hopelijk krijg je vannacht even voldoende slaap!

----------


## Zwelgje

Hier ook alle herplaatsers, behalve de siamees. Ik sta ook altijd te kijken hoe makkelijk mensen hun dieren wegdoen. 
Alweer zo'n 6 a 7 jaar geleden opperde een psychotherapeut met haar team dat opname voor mij goed zou zijn. Ik woonde alleen, dat was een van de redenen, ik had weinig back-up. De mensen die mij goed kende begrepen dat het geen optie was. Ik ging als kind al nergens logeren. Maar dat ik dan mijn dieren weg moest doen. Daardoor was het gewoon niet eens een optie. Wat ook best wel confronterend was, was dat er een aantal vrienden en wat familie heel erg meeleefde, maar niemand de dieren voor die tijd had willen opvangen. Terwijl ze toch weten hoe belangrijk ze zijn voor mij. 
Maar goed, ik vond de hele opname nogal overdreven. 
Maar dat andere mensen dan zo hun dieren naar het asiel brengen. Of wat je merkt met de katjes, gewoon dumpen in een plastic zak of in het bos. Zwangere kat langs de kant van de rijksweg dumpen. Dan krijg je ze onder de vlooien en teken binnen. Zo erg dat ze zware bloedarmoede hebben. Het is wel echt genieten van de kleine katjes, zeker als ze eenmaal zelf alles kunnen, eten, drinken, naar de kattenbak, lekker spelen. Je lacht je rot! De tv hoeft niet aan om vermaak te hebben!
Wat wel heel naar is, is dat er geregeld katjes toch dood gaan. Zoals de dierenarts zegt: katten krijgen niet voor niets grote nesten, er gaan er vaak een paar dood. En dan zeker gevonden katjes, je weet niet wie de vader(s) zijn, of de moeder misschien ziek was, hoe lang ze buiten zijn geweest, wat ze op hebben gelopen. En dan als je een tijdje voor een katje zorgt en echt iedere twee uur gaat voeden en warm houdt en na een paar weken moet je zo'n beestje toch in laten slapen, dan raakt me dat wel erg. Daarom staat het opvangen van de allerkleinste nu even op stop. Want met het afbouwen red ik dat gewoon niet. 

Heerlijk he, die pittige honden! Ik heb ook graag wat pit in een hond, beetje eigenwijs, wel zo leuk!

Mijn vertrouwen in de psychische gezondheidszorg is ook echt tot een dieptepunt gedaald. Was 15 toen ik voor het eerst bij een psycholoog kwam. Ik natuurlijk als puber aan het uitproberen. Was door mijn ouders gestuurd ook nog, dus geen interne motivatie. Mevrouw Fransen, weet nog hoe ze heet! Ze had pikzwart haar en altijd donkere kleding en zat dan voor een volledig witte muur, zonder iets er op. Vond het zelfs wat beangstigend. 
Daarna de een na de ander. Of er zijn bezuinigingen, of ze weten mijn god niet wat ze aan het doen zijn. Ik heb zelf psychologie gestudeerd, dus ik ben ook niet de makkelijkste om te behandelen geef ik eerlijk toe  :Wink: 
En dan heb je eindelijk een band met iemand en dan word er gereorganiseerd en krijg je weer een ander. Van hulpverleners die iedere keer de zelfde vragen stellen, tot eentje die mijn naam telkens verkeerd had. Of helemaal irritant: je proberen uit te dagen. Ik ben gewoon niet zo open van mezelf, zeker niet als ik iemand niet ken. En dan je soort van beledigen om een reactie uit te lokken. Dan ben ik dus weg. Psychologen die zeggen dat je hulpvraag niet klopt.. alsof je zelf niet weet waarmee je geholpen wilt worden. Maar ook dat je graag 1 keer in de week een gesprek wil, wat dan niet kan. Het is of 1 keer in de twee weken 50 minuten, of dagbehandeling van drie dagen in de week. Zat helemaal niets tussenin. Dat soort rare dingen allemaal.
Maar ja, met dit soort dingen als afbouwen heb je ze nodig. En er zijn ook goede. Maar ik check en dubbelcheck altijd de info die ik krijg. En gelukkig kan ik me verbaal prima redden. Maar heb ook wel mensen gekend die dat dus niet konden en dan ineens zonder medicatie zaten terwijl ze dat helemaal niet trokken. 

Vannacht helaas rot geslapen. En vandaag erg hoofdpijn en spierpijn in mijn nek en schouders. Maar goed, vanavond gewoon weer op tijd naar bed. Een keer zal ik slapen!
5 december ga ik naar de eerste afspraak met een psychotherapeut en dan kan ik ook meteen een afspraak met een psychiater maken. Dus hopelijk dit jaar nog.. 

Ook zoiets: wachttijden. De crisisopvang is het enige alternatief. Ja, zo erg is het nog net niet. Dan moet je dus nog even wachten, tot je wel zover bent.. ik lach erom, maar het is eigenlijk heel erg.
Mijn zus is nu zwanger en die heeft last van hypochondrie. Dan kun je speciale begeleiding krijgen omdat je dan meer kans hebt op depressie tijdens en na de zwangerschap. Maar dat kost haar meteen 200 euro plus een eigen bijdrage, dus die gaat niet.
Vind het niet verstandig van haar. Maar ook gewoon zo oneerlijk dat psychische hulp meer moet kosten dan reguliere medische hulp. Wanneer wordt het nou eens duidelijk dat lichamelijk ziek of geestelijk ziek beide vormen van ziek zijn. Het 1 niet meer als het ander. 
Zo!
Ik heb mijn hart weer even gelucht hoor!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje: eerst wat over de moederloze kittens: dat zou ik dus niet aankunnen, afbouwen of niet. Ik zou het noch fysiek, noch emotioneel trekken: want het is zo wat je zegt: katten hebben niet voor niks vele en grote nestjes en in de natuur regeert ook het recht van de sterktste. Je weet nooit wat zo'n kitten al voor een rugzakje meedraagt en dat dan moeten afgeven op een moment dat je toch gehoopt had dat je die kleine er zou doortrekken...Dat je je TV kan wegdoen is wel een feit want kittens zijn echt heel grappig en zo ondernemend en lekker eigenwijs. Ik heb wel een tijdje opvang gedaan voor dieren van mensen die in het ziekenhuis terechtgekomen zijn en inderdaad niemand hebben om hun beestjes op te vangen. Maar zo is ook mijn kater Azim eerst bij mij gekomen: men wist dat de man dementerend was maar pas toen mevrouw een grote wond had na een verbranding en deze maar niet wilde genezen besefte de thuisverpleegkundige dat het mis was, ook met mevrouw. De kater is dan bij mij gekomen, met het idee dat het later wel terug zou kunnen naar zijn baasjes maar het dier was helemaal verwaarloosd en zo bang dat mijn dierenarts hem gelijk op medicijnen moetst zetten (angstremmers die indertijd alleen nog maar officiëel getest waren op honden, maar waarmee de dierenarts goede resultaten had behaald met katten die in het geval van Azim waren: of de medicatie sloeg aan of de kater moest alsnog geëuthanaseerd worden want mijn dierenarts was daar heel stellig in: "dit is de hel voor een beest en dat mag echt niet te lang aanslepen". De kater werd met de nodige medicatie, drink- en etensbakje en kattenbak rustig in mijn piepklein badkamertje gezet (dan maar even een tijdje zonder douche!), nadien in de slaapkamer en wat later in een slaapkamer waarbij de deur niet alleen maar op een kiertje stond zodat hij, als hij het aandurfde, 's nachts door de kamers kon sluipen. Na drie maanden ging hij ineens Assepoes (het half-oosters poesje) achterna toen die 's morgens naar de living liep en het knopje was om: de angst was weg. Het was al vanaf dag 2 duidelijk dat hij nooit meer terug zou gaan naar zijn baasjes (die trouwens in een verzorgingstehuis terechtgekomen zijn) en het asiel was geen optie want Azim was zo doodsbang dat hij nooit had kunnen wennen aan de herrie in een asiel. Zo kwam ik dus aan mijn tweede kat en voor hem is er daarna nog een poes uit het asiel bijgekomen omdat Azim een speelvogel eerste klas bleek te zijn toen zijn angst weg was maar de poes is nogal op zichzelf en voelde zich bedreigd door die speelse kater die haar nooit rust gunde. Dus ben ik op zoek gegaan naar een poes die wel speels was maar ook eentje die stand zou houden als Azim haar geen seconde met rust wou laten: ik zag op de site een foto van Mouche, een schildpadpoes waar ik prompt verliefd op was en na telefoneren met het asiel bleek ze "een pittige tante die wel speels was maar ook behoorlijk haar genzen kon aangeven als het haar genoeg was". Dat was dus precies wat ik zocht. Met de begeleider van het project liep het al lang niet meer goed en vermits ik toen dus 3 katten had en 2 honden, ben ik met het opvangen gestopt. Ik vind zo'n project fantastisch maar het draaide niet omdat diegene die verondersteld werd ons te begeleiden liever koffietjes dronk met iedereen en niet bereikbaar was als je echt hulp nodig had zoals toen Azim bij mij afgeleverd werd en hij zo doodsbang bleek te zijn. Ondertussen is Azim wel een supersociale kater die naar elke mens komt die hier binnenkomt en ook naar elk ander dier (kat en hond). Hij kwebbelt de hele dag door...als ik bedenk wat een scharminkeltje het was toen hij bij mij kwam: een waar mirakel is hij!
Nou, de geestelijke gezondheidszorg hier in België is nog slechter georganiseerd dan die in Nederland! In wat grote steden heb je gezondheidscentra waar je betaalt naar je inkomen, maar die hebben wachtlijsten waar je niet goed van wordt. Mijn ervaring met particuliere psychotherapeuten is dat het moet klikken tussen mij en de behandelende therapeut maar het is vaak een tergende zoektocht naar zo iemand. Inderdaad: veel raad vragen aan iedereen of men iemand kent die goed is, werkt ook hier (bij artsen en specialisten ga ik ook zo te werk maar wij kunnen dan ook vrijuit een huisarts en specialist en ziekenhuis kiezen, wat in Nederland dan weer helemaal niet kan. Ik vind een uur per week gaan praten, zoals hier meestal het geval is bij psychtherapeuten, toch echt wel een prima oplossing. Maar je draait hier bijna altijd voor de volledige kost van zo'n therapie op en ze zijn duur: 75 euro per uur is een richtprijs. En dat kan je echt niet betalen als je van een uitkering leeft, dus het komt er in de praktijk op neer dat je al werk moet hebben vooraleer je je een therapeut kan veroorloven, al zijn er therapeuten die rekening houden met je inkomen maar het is echt een hele zoektocht naar zo iemand en dan nog moet het wel klikken want anders schiet je naar mijn ervaring echt niks op. Zo'n begeleiding van vrouwen die tijdens de zwangerschap hypochondrie ontwikkelen, is hier heel zeldzaam: dan moet je al een gynaecoloog treffen die oog heeft voor de problematiek en dan nog weet die vaak niet naar waar zij/hij zo'n patiënten kan doorverwijzen. Hier moet er eerst iets flink misgaan voor men ingrijpt! En dan zit je meestal inderdaad met opname van van daaruit eventuele verdere begeleiding waarbij het ook maar zeer de vraag is of je krijgt wat je echt nodig hebt. Ik heb zelf even met het idee gespeeld om een psychologe die ik ken en vertrouw in te schakelen toen ik met afbouwen begon maar zij voelde zich niet de juiste persoon om me bij iets als afbouwen te begeleiden, had mijn doorverwezen naar een psychiater maar daar heb ik nu echt geen vertrouwen in, zeker niet wat betreft net het afbouwen. Ondertussen was ik hier op het forum terechtgekomen en ik ben hier beter opgevangen dan de meeste mensen door hun psychiater! Want: ze zijn echt zeldzaam hoor psychiaters die echt wat weten over het afbouwen van AD's. De voorschriften voor mijn 1 mg-capsules paroxetine haalde ik bij de huisarts. Zij is diegene die mij op de paroxetine gezet heeft en zij stond echt helemaal achter het afbouwen (al kon ook zij mij niet goed uitleggen hoe ik nu best zou afbouwen). Eigenlijk was ze opgelucht toen ik haar vertelde over het forum en het advies dat ik hier gekregen had en ze schreef dan ook zonder enig bezwaar eerst capsules van 5 mg voor en nadien alle nodige capsules van 1 mg en ik moet haar nageven: ze was best ook blij toen ik afgebouwd had zonder na die ene inzinking door het te snel afbouwen, nog verdere zware terugvallen. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze de volgende patiënt die gaat afbouwen doorverwijst naar het forum maar ik betwijfel of ze dat zal doen. Er is echt wat mis met de opleidingen van artsen over AD's! Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat jij een goed persoon treft want anders ben je misschien wel beter af zonder!
Tsja, ik zou je zus toch ook aanraden om dan maar die 200 euro te betalen als ze daarmee de nodige hulp zou kunnen krijgen. Want je hebt gelijk hoor: of je nu lichamelijk ziek bent of geestelijk: het is beiden stuk van dezelfde medaille en je kan het ene niet genezen zonder ook aandacht te hebben voor het andere. Het gekke is dat veel huisartsen dat ergens wel weten maar er niks of onvoldoende mee doen, al zal hier zeker meespelen dat zowel in Nederland als in België de toegang tot de geestelijke hulpverlening nou bepaald niet is wat ze moet zijn.
Ja joh, ik houd wel van dat pittige in dieren! Ik ben bijvoorbeeld helemaal weg van een zeer brutaal katje hier in de buurt: af en toe mag het beestje met baasje in het steegje lopen en als ik dan met de honden passeer volgt een fantastisch tafereeltje (mijn Jack Russell is dol op alle katten die niet tot dit huishouden behoren!): Mira wil absoluut naar de kat, de kat vertrouwt het niet en kruipt achter een grote bloempot maar als we verderlopen schiet het beest wel achter ons aan, blijft weer even wachten en komt weer een eindje achter ons aan want die hond is toch erg interessant van op een klein afstandje! Ik heb het beest al terug naar het baasje moeten doen (omgekeerde richting) op dezelfde manier omdat de kat dreigde mee over te steken aan het eind van het steegje. Dat vind ik zo innemend: zo'n lekker eigenzinnig beestje, gefascineerd door de honden maar toch op de hoede. Dat is echt puur genieten! Zelfs mijn nieuwe apotheker is gekozen omwille van het feit dat hij twee prachtige Britse kortharen heeft die vrij in de apotheek rondlopen en ook prachtig liggen wezen in de etalage. Mensen met dieren hebben dus echt wel een streepje voor bij mij! je krijgt er toch zoveel van terug!

----------


## tarali

Hallo iedereen

Ik las toevallig PAROXETINE hier, ik neem het al 7 jaar, ik voel er me goed bij, en denk niet aan afbouwen, heb teveel schrik om terug te hervallen, en mijn psychiater zei me eens als je ooit stopt met antidepressiva en je wil terug herbeginnen dan werkt het meestal niet meer, zodoende blijf ik het nemen, heb er geen bijwerken van (denk ik) mag er niet aan denken om terug te hervallen ! 

Veel succes nog en voor degenen die toch afbouwen wens ik veel succes en niet al teveel bijwerken, want kan soms heel vervelend zijn ....

groetjes van mij ...........

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: zo lang je je maar goed voelt bij wat je neemt! Het beste gewenst!

----------


## Zwelgje

@Annemieg, heerlijk dat je zo aan je katten gekomen bent! Ik vind het heel knap hoor, dat je Azim zo tam gekregen hebt. Hier wat wilde poezen gehad, maar geen doen voor mij. Ik heb er geloof ik het geduld niet zo voor  :Wink: 
Het is wel heel erg leuk om te doen en ook heel erg mooi. Het is maar even kijken of het te doen blijft.

Jee, ik Belgie is het ook niks lees ik al, inderdaad nog erger. Kan toch eigenlijk niet. 
Die 200 euro betaal ik echt. Ik baal ervan, want ik leef van een ziektewetuitkering, maar het is niet anders. Voor goede hulp heb ik best wat over, maar dan moet het wel helpen.
Ik ga maar eens kijken wat het is. Hopelijk klikt het en begrijpt deze persoon waar ik naar toe wil. En zo niet, zoek ik weer verder..

Groetjes!

----------


## Zwelgje

> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Ik las toevallig PAROXETINE hier, ik neem het al 7 jaar, ik voel er me goed bij, en denk niet aan afbouwen, heb teveel schrik om terug te hervallen, en mijn psychiater zei me eens als je ooit stopt met antidepressiva en je wil terug herbeginnen dan werkt het meestal niet meer, zodoende blijf ik het nemen, heb er geen bijwerken van (denk ik) mag er niet aan denken om terug te hervallen ! 
> 
> Veel succes nog en voor degenen die toch afbouwen wens ik veel succes en niet al teveel bijwerken, want kan soms heel vervelend zijn ....
> 
> groetjes van mij ...........


Als ik nooit zwanger had willen worden, was ik er waarschijnlijk ook niet mee gestopt. Ik had wel bijwerkingen, maar daar leer je gewoon mee leven. 
Als jij je zo goed voelt en je hebt geen behoefte om te stoppen, lekker niet doen!

----------


## tarali

Dat denk ik er ook van Zwelgje, ik heb in feite schrik om ermee te stoppen, als ik denk hoe het was tijdens mijn depressie, ik zou niet meer willen hervallen, ik wilde steeds alleen zijn, lag op het laatste de ganse dag op de bank, toen ben ik pas naar een psychiater geweest, heb een opname gehad van 6 weken en daarna moest ik er uiteraard zelf aan werken, ik had geen sociale contacten, was steeds alleen en ja daar lag dus de fout, dat is inmiddels veranderd en ben er bij om !

----------


## Zwelgje

> Dat denk ik er ook van Zwelgje, ik heb in feite schrik om ermee te stoppen, als ik denk hoe het was tijdens mijn depressie, ik zou niet meer willen hervallen, ik wilde steeds alleen zijn, lag op het laatste de ganse dag op de bank, toen ben ik pas naar een psychiater geweest, heb een opname gehad van 6 weken en daarna moest ik er uiteraard zelf aan werken, ik had geen sociale contacten, was steeds alleen en ja daar lag dus de fout, dat is inmiddels veranderd en ben er bij om !


Als het nu goed met je gaat en je wil niet stoppen, dan zou ik dat ook niet doen. Ik zou dat zelf dan ook echt niet doen.
Je moet het graag willen, om welke reden dan ook. Maar ik was toen ik die medicijnen kreeg zelf ook heel blij dat ik me eindelijk beter voelde. Ik lag het liefst met een deken onder mijn bed, lekker donker. Of in het donker onder de douche. Iets wat ik overigens nog steeds graag doe na een drukke dag. Lekker donker, alleen maar het geluid van de stralen, heerlijk  :Wink: 

Dus als jij je goed voelt, zal ik de laatste zijn die zegt dat je moet stoppen.

Misschien zou je wel heel goed functioneren zonder, meer soorten gevoelens ervaren en dergelijke, maar dan moet je proberen te stoppen en als je daar al schrik van hebt en je hebt geen reden waarom het echt nodig is, zoals ik al zei, ik had dan ook niet gestopt.

Bij mij gaat het nu de ene dag redelijk goed. Zoals nu, voel ik me eigenlijk wel goed. Maar ik heb vorige week een paar dagen gehad, hoofdpijn, moe, geïrriteerd, huilerig. Gisteren ging het overdag ook goed, veel energie. Maar eind van de middag sloeg het om. En dan begint het drukke deel van de dag: kids vermaken, koken, kids voorlezen, kids naar bed. Toen de kids goed sliepen, heb ik de hond uitgelaten, ben onder de douche gegaan en zelf naar bed gegaan. Met mijn meditatie-app op. Sliep uiteindelijk toen mijn vriend om half 12 naar bed kwam nog niet, maar had wel rust gehad!

Succes!

----------


## tarali

Ik was toen nog gehuwd toen ik die depressie kreeg (2006) we zijn gescheiden in hetzelfde jaar, we waren uit elkaar gegroeid, dus nu woon ik op een appartement alleen heb geen kinderen, ouders reeds lang overleden, geen zussen of broers, geen vrienden, behalve blogvrienden (maar die zie je nooit) nu heb ik een man leren kennen uit Nederland en die is volgend jaar gescheiden, wij komen heel goed overeen en nu ga ik elke week van woensdag tot zondagavond naar hem thuis (ik heb geen auto want mijn ex. heeft die gehouden) dus hij komt me halen, ik denk als ik hier de ganse week en weekend alleen moest blijven dat ik de muren op liep, nochtans ben ik graag alleen, maar zoals men altijd zegt: een mens is niet gemaakt om alleen te leven en dat is waar, heb ik nu zelf ondervonden, ne keer we samenwonen (ergens in België kort bij de grens) ga ik me terug een hondje aanschaffen, ik mis mijn 2 poedeltjes van vroeger die zijn overleden in 1994

Ja nu voel ik me beter Zwelgje en wil nog genieten van de laatste jaren van mijn leven haha ja kan misschien nog 20 jaar mee wie weet !

Heb je mijn blogje al bezocht? Kun je vinden bij mijn profiel

groetjes en geniet van de dagen dat ge je goed voelt doe ik ook, want elke dag is niet hetzelfde !!!

----------


## Zwelgje

> Ik was toen nog gehuwd toen ik die depressie kreeg (2006) we zijn gescheiden in hetzelfde jaar, we waren uit elkaar gegroeid, dus nu woon ik op een appartement alleen heb geen kinderen, ouders reeds lang overleden, geen zussen of broers, geen vrienden, behalve blogvrienden (maar die zie je nooit) nu heb ik een man leren kennen uit Nederland en die is volgend jaar gescheiden, wij komen heel goed overeen en nu ga ik elke week van woensdag tot zondagavond naar hem thuis (ik heb geen auto want mijn ex. heeft die gehouden) dus hij komt me halen, ik denk als ik hier de ganse week en weekend alleen moest blijven dat ik de muren op liep, nochtans ben ik graag alleen, maar zoals men altijd zegt: een mens is niet gemaakt om alleen te leven en dat is waar, heb ik nu zelf ondervonden, ne keer we samenwonen (ergens in België kort bij de grens) ga ik me terug een hondje aanschaffen, ik mis mijn 2 poedeltjes van vroeger die zijn overleden in 1994
> 
> Ja nu voel ik me beter Zwelgje en wil nog genieten van de laatste jaren van mijn leven haha ja kan misschien nog 20 jaar mee wie weet !
> 
> Heb je mijn blogje al bezocht? Kun je vinden bij mijn profiel
> 
> groetjes en geniet van de dagen dat ge je goed voelt doe ik ook, want elke dag is niet hetzelfde !!!


Dankjewel!
Ik ga je blogberichten lezen.
Jij ook heel veel geluk!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje sorry dat ik niet eerder gereageerd heb maar ik ben gevelgd door een op zich simpel buikgriepje. Maar als je al Ziekte van Crohn hebt is alles wat er extra met je maag of darmen mis gaat dan ook echt mis!
Azim was niet wild hoor: hij was alleen zo hartstikke verwaarloosd en vreselijk, vreselijk bang voor van alles en nog wat (bij het geluid van de trillende GSM op de tafel kroop hij letterlijk tegen de muren van de keuken op!). Hij is op Clomicalm gezet, wat de honden- en kattenvariant is van prozac en het heeft hem echt fantastisch geholpen in die zin dat hij daardoor leerde om uit zijn angstcirkeltje te komen en terug kon openstaan voor positieve ervaringen. Ik denk dat echt wilde katten niet te socialiseren zijn omdat ze in hun kittentijd nu eenmaal geen positieve contacten hebben gehad met mensen (bij Azim is het waarschijnlijk pas echt mis gegaan toen hij al volwassen was).
Ik ben het er trouwens mee eens: iedereen moet voor zichzelf uitzoeken welke medicatie zij wanneer denkt nodig te hebben. Het enige jammere is dat de informatie rond het afbouwen van AD's niet correct is en dat is wat me erg boos maakt: geef alle patiënten de mogelijkheid om, als ze er willen mee stoppen, er ook echt mee kunnen stoppen op een manier waarbij je niet door een hel hoeft te gaan. Wees eerlijk en vertel dat stoppen met een AD niet altijd van een leien dakje gaat, zodat iedereen weet waar zij aantoe is als ze beslist om ermee te minderen of te stoppen.
Ik vind dat je het al bij al best heel goed doet: je hebt nog de energie om met de kids bezig te zijn, hen voor te lezen, voor hen te koken, nadien nog de hond uit te laten om dan pas in bed te kunnen kruipen! Ik kon het allemaal maar moeilijk opbrengen toen ik afbouwde. Natuurlijk speelt het feit dat ik de Ziekte van Crohn heb al een zeer grote rol in mijn leven: door die ziekte ben ik op een heel ander energieniveau moeten gaan leven (wat heel moeilijk was en ook de aanleiding tot het slikken van de paroxetine). Nu ik griep heb, ervaar ik dat verlies aan energie weer zo erg: de dag blijft voorbehouden voor de meest noodzakelijke dingen, zoals het uitlaten van de honden, het schoonhouden van de kattenbakken, de dagdagelijkse vaat en het onderhoud. Meer zit er even gewoon niet in. Het blijft een evenwichtsoefening met de nodige frustraties maar ik denk wel dat ik nu, na 30 jaar ziek zijn, een zekere gelatenheid heb gevonden waardoor ik met die ups en downs meestal wel uit de voeten kan.
Ik woon ook alleen maar voor mij voelt het aan als een soort van opluchting: er is niemand afhankelijk van mijn gezondheidstoestand, ik beschadig niemand op dagen dat ik niet goed ben. Ik heb enkele zeer goede vriendinnen en mijn ouders leven nog (al zijn ze beiden niet in zo'n beste gezondheid maar ze zijn dan ook 79 en 80 jaar). Ik zit dus niet in een sociaal isolement maar leef wel erg op mezelf maar dat is een heel bewuste keuze waar ik me echt goed bij voel.
Dat je huilerig bent, moe en geïrriteerd,komt van het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Dat het net komt in de namiddag of vooravond is vrij herkenbaar: je hebt alle energie eigenlijk opgemaakt gedurende je dag en op zo'n moment zou je moeten kunnen rusten, wat natuurlijk niet kan met kleine kinderen in huis. Ik raad je dan ook aan om het overdag eventjes wat rustig aan te doen, je energie wat te sparen voor net die momenten dat de kinderen er zijn en je het meest nodig hebben. Je moet zelf wat uitzoeken hoe jij het best kan omgaan met de energie die je hebt én met het feit dat je nu eenmaal bezig bent met afbouwen, wat ook behoorlijk wat energie vraagt. Ik werk zelf met een prioriteitenlijstje waarop de dingen staan die ik aboluut gedaan wil hebben op een dag. Ik heb de luxe dat ik hiermee echt kan schuiven, net omdat ik alleenstaande ben. Maar verlies niet uit het oog dat afbouwen nu eenmaal ook een behoorlijke dosis energie vraagt: de kans is nu eenmaal groot dat je op een bepaald moment gaat voelen dat je even niet meer alles kan wat je normaal gezien wel prima voor mekaar krijgt. En dan moet je echt even pas op de plaats kunnen zetten, rustmomenten inbouwen waar ze het makkelijkste in te bouwen zijn in jouw leven. Anders loop je het risico dat je opeens crasht en dat kan je echt niet gebruiken! Dat is wat ik duidelijk wil maken en dat voor iedereen die afbouwt van paroxetine duidelijk zou moeten zijn: het kost een flinke dosis energie en die energie moet je ergens vandaan halen. Als je te hardnekkig wilt vasthouden aan alles doen wat je normaliter doet, heb je te veel kans dat je ineens als een pudding in mekaar zakt en hoe dieper je komt te zitten, hoe moeilijker het is om er weer uit te komen. Denk dus alvast even na over welke momenten je voor jezelf zou kunnen inbouwen, momenten om even op jezelf te zijn en weer energie op te doen zodat de kinderen maar weinig last hebben van het afbouwen. Het kan natuurlijk ook zo zijn dat afbouwen bij jou helemaal niet zo moeilijk zal zijn maar je bent beter wel voorbereid.
@Tarali: ik sluit me helemaal aan bij Zwelgje: alleen maar afbouwen als je het gevoel hebt dat je het nodig vindt en alleen jij kan daar over oordelen! Het moet echt een behoefte zijn en niet iets dat je doet omdat je het gevoel krijgt dat het om één of andere reden moet (tenzij je lichaam niet tegen de paroxetine kan maar dan had je dat nu wel ondervonden denk ik). Heel veel geluk gewenst met je nieuwe vriend!

----------


## Zwelgje

@Annemieg, dat lijkt me helemaal lastig, ook de Ziekte van Crohn hebben. Ik heb net een nieuw katje binnen die dat waarschijnlijk ook heeft. Wist niet eens dat dieren dat ook kunnen hebben.
Kan me voorstellen dat je dan helemaal doodmoe bent af en toe.

Toen ik een tijdje alleen woonde, kon ik, behalve de hond, geen reden vinden om uit bed te komen. Dus dan is het bed uit voor de hond (pyama onder mijn jas  :Smile: ) en er weer in. Nu met vriend en de kids ben ik me echt beter gaan voelen in de loop der tijd, puur door een ritme. En als de kids in een vakantie een weekje naar hun moeder zijn, ben ik na twee dagen mijn ritme al weer kwijt en spendeer ik de meeste tijd slapend. Eigenlijk zou ik voor mezelf uit bed moeten komen, maar ja.. slapen vind ik persoonlijk ook echt fijn.

Ik volg je raad op om tussendoor wat meer rust te pakken. Want inderdaad probeer ik nu nog zoveel mogelijk te doen als ik energie heb en even geen hoofdpijn. Maar eigenlijk kan ik beter wat energie sparen. Ik voel me dan weer een beetje schuldig naar mijn vriend die dan 's avonds weer met een vriendin zit die chagerijnig en moe is. En dan ook nog eens weinig gedaan in huis..
Maar niemand heeft er wat aan als het echt mis gaat is dan weer de andere kant.

En dit is pas 5 mg eraf.. 
Maar even zo houden met Sinterklaas en Kerst en Oud- en Nieuw.. ben er nou al moe van haha

Echte wilde kittens is inderdaad heel erg moeilijk. Die vallen ook gewoon aan, alleen als je al langsloopt of vers water neer wil zetten. Ik heb liever een agressieve rottweiler dan een wilde kitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarali

Bedankt Annemieg ik denk dat alles goed komt, hij is een rustige man, want drukte kan ik goed missen !

Hopelijk ben je van je buikgriepje snel af, ik heb een ontsteking aan de maag en neem er iets voor, is al een maand maar ik kan niet veel eten, met beetjes dat wel, is alsof er een gewicht op mijn maag ligt, nog een maand en dan laat ik terug een gastroscopie nemen, om te zien of het nog niet beter is

Snel weer beter hé

groetjes ...

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje: mijn internist die me vaak met de honden zag (de vorige generatie honden dan) vertelde me dat dieren ook Crohn kunnen krijgen. Het lijkt me vreselijk: wij mensen kunnen op langere tijd kijken maar een dier kan dat niet. Als het beestje echt Crohn blijkt te hebben, zou ik het laten euthanaseren: je kan zo'n dier niet duidelijk maken dat het met ups en downs gaat en als het zich beroerd voelt heeft het niet een toekomstperspectief zoals mensen dat wel hebbben. En het is voor een mens ook al zo ontzettend zwaar...Nu weet ik niet wat je met corticoïde bij een dier kan bereiken: kan het daarmee onder controle gehouden worden, dan is dat nog een optie (vooral katten verdragen corticoïde vrij goed) maar de levenskwaliteit in zijn algemeen moet toch voldoende groot zijn anders is het beter voor het beestje dat het niet moet afzien.
Ja, doodmoe word je er inderdaad van tijd tot tijd van en slapen is dan gewoon het beste wat je kan doen! Nu weet ik dat goede en slechte dagen afwisselen en kan ik er wel mee leven maar de beginfase was een hel met twee zware operaties, waardoor ik ineens ook mijn leuke baan kwijt was. Toen ben ik echt de dieperik ingegaan. Nu "slaapt" de ziekte over het algemeen, alleen nu ik griep heb, wordt dat ineens veel erger dan bij iemand die voor de rest gezond is. Ik ben echt van donderdag tem gisteren totaal out geweest. Gelukkig lees ik graag en dat deed ik tussendoor, op momenten dat ik me wat beter voelde. Vandaag ben ik eindelijk terug op de been al moet ik nog niet te gek gaan doen. Maar het wandelen met de honden lukt terug en op die wandelingen doe ik de hoogst noodzakelijke boodschappen: die zijn dan wel wat duurder dan normaal maar ik ben al blij als ik mijn plan kan trekken, zonder hulp van buitenaf.
Een ritme vinden is sowieso heel heel belangrijk en het is dan ook fijn te lezen dat je dat inmiddels echt wel gevonden hebt. Je gaat je er echter moeten bij neerleggen dat je in het huishouden wat minder zal kunnen doen op die momenten dat het allemaal erg zwaar wordt: het is veel fijner voor iedereeen dat je het huishouden even wat minder doet en wel aanwezig bent op de momenten dat de kinderen en/of je vriend er zijn. Probeer de schuldgevoelens niet te ver te laten doordringen: je moet hier nu even door en het wordt voor iedereen wat lastig. Het enige wat je kan doen is je tijd zo verdelen dat je op z'n best bent als men je nodig heeft. Dat gaat dan inderdaad ten koste van je huishouden maar probeer de belangrijkste dingen eerst te doen: eten maken, de vaat enz en laat bvb het stof even liggen. Van wat stof gaat niemand dood en het is veel leuker als je overdag even gas kan terugnemen zodat je tenminste nog een beetje een gezellige avond kan hebben.
Je zou eens moeten weten hoeveel mensen er nu al opzien tegen de eindejaarsperiode die altijd heel hectisch is. Prettig als je niks mankeert maar als je lichaam niet meewil zijn het net onprettige en zware momenten.
Ja, er is pas 5 mg af maar je bent vrij stabiel en dat is nu het belangrijkste. Probeer nu even je huishouden met "andere" ogen te bekijken: wat moet echt elke dag, wat kan wat minder zonder dat er direct iemand last van heeft? Maak liefst een lijstje met de hand of op de computer dat je kan raadplegen: wat is prioritair? Op de moeilijkste dagen is het fijn als je kan afstrepen! Je hond zal het op sommige dagen met een kortere wandeling moeten doen; besef heel goed dat hij (of zij?) daar niet direct hartstikke ongelukkig van zal worden (de mijne hebben het ook overleefd en één van de honden is net veel dichter naar me toegegroeit toen ik vrij veel slaap nodig had). Dieren kunnen een aanpassing aan, als ze maar genoeg liefde krijgen nemen ze echt wel even genoegen met een kleinere wandeling.
Ik geef je ook gelijk om tot aan het einde van het jaar niet verder af te bouwen maar de tijd te gebruiken om stabiel te worden/blijven. Als de eindejaarsfeesten er op zitten kan je weer een klein stapje minderen. Ik weet dat het dan soms een eeuwigheid lijkt te duren alvorens je er vanaf bent, maar je hebt wel begrepen dat niemand er wat mee opschiet als je er zelf aan onderdoor gaat.
Hoe staat je vriend eigenlijk tegenover het afbouwen? Beseft hij enigszins dat het een zeer moeilijk proces kan worden? Niet dat dat noodzakelijk is, soms is het zelfs goed dat je omgeving er niet te veel bij stilstaat dat je bezig bent met afbouwen want je kan jammer genoeg niet vermijden dat diezelfde omgeving je dan ook nauwlettender gaat in de gaten houden. Het is iets dat je zelf moet ondervinden: in hoeverre kan je delen dat het op sommige momenten niet zo lekker gaat, zonder dat hij in paniek gaat slaan want dat schiet echt niet op. Probeer alleen niet te perfectionistisch te zijn voor jezelf en nu al te zoeken naar oplossingen die je misschien ooit gaat nodig hebben, zonder echter uit te gaan van een doemscenario: je bouwt heel rustig af en dat zou zeker moeten helpen met het onder controle houden van de bijverschijnselen. Maar je moet voor jezelf wel incalculeren dat ze zouden kunnen komen: die heel moeilijke momenten waarop je het allerliefst alleen maar in bed wil blijven onder de dekens en niks extra aan je hoofd wil hebben. Dan is het belangrijk dat je kan teruggrijpen naar een soort van "noodscenario". Ik wens van ganser harte dat je het nooit zal nodig hebben maar je bent beter voorbereid dan dat je er onverwachts mee geconfronteerd wordt en niks achter de hand hebt om op terug te vallen.
Ik ben zelf afgebouwd zonder al te veel terugslagen maar zoals al gezegd: het aantal uren slaap is wel toegenomen en daar is weinig tot niks aan te doen. Mij ertegen verzetten maakte het alleen nog veel moeilijker en frustrerender. Nu had ik al de ervaring met de Crohn, dus bij mij lukte het wel om gas terug te nemen zonder al te veel schuldgevoelens. Misschien moet je het zo wel zien: als een soort van "ziekteperiode" waar je doorheen moet, die echt tijd en energie nodig heeft. Voor mij is het resultaat van het geheel, het leven zonder paroxetine, in ieder geval alle moeite waard geweest want ik heb echt wel het gevoel dichter bij mezelf, bij mijn eigen gevoelens te staan nu ik niks meer van AD's neem. Maar het is voor iedereen anders: sommige mensen zijn niet toe aan het leven zonder enig AD en daar moet je evenveel respect voor opbrengen. Maar het feit dat je graag een kindje wil, brengt nu eenmaal met zich mee dat je echt wel af moet van de paroxetine: het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat kinderen die in je lichaam groeien terwijl dat lichaam nog paroxetine nodig heeft, een fiks aantal nevenverschijnselen meepakken uit de bloedbaan van hun mama en dat dat bepaald niet een goede uitgangspositie is. Je bent gelukkig nog jong genoeg om de nodige tijd te kunnen uittrekken voor een rustig en zo evenwichtig mogelijk afbouwen. Je bent alvast heel realistisch bezig en ik heb ook de stellige indruk dat je wat doet met alle goede raad die je aangereikt krijgt. En toch nog eens: het kan allemaal best goed meevallen!

----------


## annemieg

@Tirali: wat fijn dat je een rustige man getroffen hebt want ik beaam het volledig: dat is zo superbelangrijk in je leven! Ik neem ook steeds preventief lanzaprazole omdat ik ook Crohn aan mijn maag heb. Om de zoveel tijd is het echter weer prijs: moet ik naar de hoogst mogelijke dosis voor een maandje en dan loopt het weer een tijdje zonder problemen. Om dan na zoveel maanden weer mis te gaan...Naar mijn ervaring is een maand op de hoogste dosis zuurremmers meestal wel voldoende om je maag te herstellen. Waar je wel rekening moet mee houden is dat er eigenlijk vrij veel verschillende producten bestaan en dat niet alles bij iedereen hetzelfde goede resultaat heeft! Zelf heb ik jarenlang het merkprodukt "Dakar" gebruikt omdat de standaardmedicatie (Omneprazole) bij mij totaal niet werkt. Kreeg ik die (zonder de uitleg erbij dat het product NIET hetzelfde was als Dakar) in het ziekenhuis en kon ik, toen ik naar huis mocht, prompt naar het andere ziekenhuis, waaraan mijn internist verbonden is, omdat ze mijn maag in het eerste ziekenhuis weer kapot gedaan hadden! Als deze maand met zuurremmers niet voldoende geholpen heeft, moet je echt aandringen op het uitproberen van een ander medicijn! Want naar mijn ervaring is een maand echt voldoende maar staart men zich vaak heel blind op de standaard-behandeling terwijl andere medicatie (van dezelfde familie maar toch net nog wat anders) dan wél een oplossing zou kunnen bieden. Generische medicijnen zijn niet slecht maar het risico is dat men niet meer verder kijkt dan standaard-oplossingen. Toen er nog alleen maar gewerkt werd met merkmedicijnen had je veel meer kans dat de internist iets anders uitprobeerde als één geneesmiddel niet voldoende hielp. Mijn raad als het niet betert is dan ook echt: vraag naar een alternatief geneesmiddel. Krijg je nu omneprazole? Ik krijg de indruk dat je het produkt nu al langer dan een maand neemt maar nog steeds niet echt verdergeholpen bent, vandaar deze raad...

----------


## tarali

Annemieg ik neem pantomed 2 x 10 mg per dag, s'morgens en s'avonds voor eten, ze had ook (specialiste) gezien dat er kleine zweertjes waren, ik denk ook dat na een maand toch zou mogen beteren, toen ik de eerste keer naar haar ging had ik helemaal geen pijn aan de maag, ik hoestte veel en dat was het maagzuur (oprispingen) dat dan in mijn luchtwegen kwam, dus maagzuur = maag

Ik ben dan naar die specialiste geweest voor mijn maag en dan zag ze ontsteking plus kleine zweertjes nu dat laatste kan erfelijk zijn want mijn vader en zijn broer hadden ook een maagzweer gehad toen ik nog 10 was, mijn vader werd toen geopereerd en was er voorgoed vanaf, maar zijn broer die had schrik voor een operatie en die is er aan gestorven, denkelijk opengesprongen, kreeg allerlei klachten enz... 

Zo te lezen denk ik dat jij ook goed moet opletten wat je eet, zoals koffie bv en andere dingen waar je dan weer meer last van hebt, ik las dat Dakar ook zo iets is als pantomed, tegen maagzweren en ontstekingen, tja ik denk dat de dokters wel weten wat ze geven, alleen moet men soms ook het initiatief nemen om terug te gaan als men niet tevreden is, anders blijven we toch maar zitten met de klachten !

fijne dag en het wordt koud met het weekend, hou het gezellig binnen !

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: Paromed is panteprazole en staat als vrij goed bekend! Maar het klopt wat je zegt: soms moet je inderdaad terug en aandringen op een andere variant. Zeker het feit dat je een genetische voorbeschiktheid hebt voor maagproblemen moet meespelen in de behandelng. Het klopt ook dat maagzuur verschillende symptomen kan hebben zoals het ophoesten van maagzuur. Heb je de dosis van 20 mg of die van 40 mg gekregen? Het zou kunnen dat de dosis die je kreeg gewoon te laag is omdat je duidelijk al zweertjes in de maag had en dan is het zaak om die aan te pakken met de hoogst mogelijke dosis. Bij mij is de hele Crohn begonnen met maagzweren (wat echt niets wil zeggen over jouw maag!). Ik heb alleen moeten ondervinden dat er heel veel maagzuurremmers op de markt zijn maar dat het toch vaak een kwestie is van verschillende dingen uitproberen vooraleer je echt geholpen bent. Heb je enig idee of men een biopt genomen heeft van de zweertjes (dwz een stukje weggenomen om het in het lab te onderzoeken)? Veel maagzweren ontstaan namelijk door de bacterie helicobacter en wie deze bacterie heeft moet niet aan de traditionele maagzuurremmers maar moet een vrij zware antibioticakuur ondergaan. Men kan vaststellen dat je deze bacterie hebt door een biopt te onderzoeken in het labo. In dat opzicht had ik "geluk" dat ook mijn maagzweren van de Crohn afkomstig waren: zo wist de specialist meteen wat de beste tabletten hiervoor waren. Maar ik ken verschillende mensen die een lijdensweg achter de rug hebben gehad met maagproblemen vooraleer men bijvoorbeeld op het idee kwam op de biopten te onderzoeken op de helicobacter...Mijn vertrouwen in medische specialisten is dan ook voor een groot deel onder het vriespunt gezakt al heb ik wel een schat van een internist gevonden. Maar ik kan je moeilijk naar Antwerpen sturen...
En ja, ik moet echt opletten met wat ik eet: vooral geen pikante dingen, inderdaad opletten met koffie enz. Maar vermits ik nu al 30 jaar leef met de Crohn, is het stilaan wel zo dat ik weet wat al dan niet kan en het is niet mijn maag maar wel mijn darmen die me het meeste last bezorgen omdat ze dingen als erwtjes, mais, gewone sla ed gewoon niet kunnen verwerken. Je denkt in eerste instantie aan groenten met veel vezels zoals prei, selder, kool ed en dat klopt zeker ook wel maar door ondervinding heb ik begrepen dat er ook een categorie van groeten is die ik niet verdraag in die zin dat de boel eruit komt zoals die er in gegaan is met de nodige pijn omdat mijn darmen er nu eenmaal niet in slagen om die dingen "fijn" te krijgen...Het is echt een kwestie van uitproberen en niks voor vanzelfsprekend te aanzien: de lijstjes die je soms krijgt, zijn echt alleen maar een richtlijn. Dingen die ik echt goed verdraag zijn wortelen, witlof, de bloempjes van bloemkool, venkel, rode biet, (raar genoeg ook) paprika en ui, courgette, aubergines. Look is totaal verboden want geeft problemen én met mijn maag én met mijn darmen. Maar eerst is het zaak dat de zweertjes in je maag genezen! Vraag eventueel de volgende keer expliciet dat men een biopt neemt en naar de helicobacter zoekt, al weet ik niet of die een genetische component in zich draagt. Veel succes met de hele zaak en blijf tov de specialist echt voet bij stuk houden!

----------


## tarali

Annemieg even een kort antwoordje ze hebben bij het eerste onderzoek een biopt genomen en er was geen bacterie te vinden dus daar ben ik ook wel gerust in,anders moest ik nog antibiotica nemen wat dus niet het geval is
ik zal vandaag of morgen nog wat schrijven .....

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: dat is een hele geruststelling! Lief dat je de moeite nam om me dat even te melden! Ik worstel nog steeds met de griep: de ene dag (dinsdag) lijkt het alsof ik het achter me kan laten maar gisteren en vandaag zijn weer vrij moeizaam, al kan ik gelukkig zelf met de honden uit en heb ik een tevreden gevoel omdat de hoogstnoodzakelijke dingen er zijn zodat ik geen erg vermoeiende boodschappen moet ondernemen. Voor de rest leg ik me er maar bij neer dat door de Crohn, ook een griepje vrij ingrijpende gevolgen voor me heeft. Dat leer je wel door ervaring: er zijn heel moeilijke dagen (waarop ik gelukkig een vriendin heb waar ik kan op terugvallen), er zijn dagen dat het zus en zo gaat maar er komen ook steeds weer dagen die gewoon fijn en prettig zijn. En elke stap in de goede richting doet me deugd...

----------


## Geram

Hey Annemie,

Wat ontzettend vervelend dat je nog worsteld met de griep!!
Hoop dat je wel gezellige dagen hebt gehad met je vriendin! ondanks je griep.
Ik ben weer naar beneden gegaan met de paroxtine. 
Heb 4 weken op 1.4 gezeten en zit sinds gisteren op 1.3, minininimale afbouw :-) Ga maandag naar 1.2.
Het is te doen, ben alleen zo vreselijk vermoeid, dat gaat maar niet over. Komt waarsch door mn altijd gebroken nachten, erg vervelend hoor. En emotioneel etc bah.
Verder gewoon moed houden en door gaan he.

lvgrt, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat dapper van je dat je er zo'n vaart achterzet! Maar door de minimale afbouw aan te houden, heb je een goede controle ingeschakeld. Ja, die vreselijke vermoeidheid door de onderbroken, slechte nachten speelt je erge parten hé! Je wordt op den duur een wrak als je niet voldoende slaap krijgt. En dat werkt ook door op je emotionele gesteldheid: hoe slechter je kan slapen, des te moeilijker krijg je het ook emotioneel. Ik merk het zelf nu ik geplaagd wordt door een verwaarloosde blaasontsteking die uitgegroeid is tot flinke problemen met mijn blaas (verder onderzoek is op 18 januari): ik moet elke twee uur m'n bed uit om te plassen en het plassen duurt zo'n twintig minuten tot een half uur. Dan mag ik nog in z'n totalitiet 13 uur in bed liggen: mijn slaappatroon is helemaal ondersteboven door de tijden die ik op de WC moet doorbrengen alvorens ik kan plassen. Maar door het onderbroken slapen voel ook ik me emotioneel erg labiel. En het speelt ook lichamelijk door: ik ben ook zo vreselijk vermoeid en mijn benen wegen soms als lood dat ik moet meeslepen. Bij jou is het de paroxetine die maakt dat jij zo ongelooflijk slecht slaapt, bij mij is het het steeds moeten opstaan om vervolgens een half uur op de WC te zitten maar het effect is dat je lichamelijk doodop bent en emotioneel erg wankel bent. En bij jou komen daar dan nog de afbouwverschijnselen bovenop, die ook al niet mals zijn voor je lichaam en je geest. Ik vrees dat het bij jou gaat blijven duren tot de paroxetine helemaal uit je systeem is. Het is zo tegenstrijdig: aan de ene kant moet je echt de tijd nemen om af te bouwen, anders loopt dat mis, aan de andere kant kan je niet snel genoeg van die rotzooi af zijn om eindelijk goed te kunnen slapen. Daarom dat ik het goed vind dat je toch verder afbouwt maar ook dat je het met de kleinst mogelijke dosis doet. Het is inderdaad een kwestie van stevig tanden bijten, de moed er zoveel mogelijk inhouden en door gaan maar makkelijk is het zeker niet. Het enige dat ik kan doen is blijven herhalen: "het ligt niet aan jou, het ligt aan de medicatie. En het gaat over". Grijp elke gelegenheid die je afleiding biedt aan en probeer zo veel mogelijk tussendoor tot wat rust te komen.

----------


## Voel je Mens

sowieso heel veel bewegen...

----------


## annemieg

@Voel je Mens: ja ik heb best veel gehad aan lange wandelingen maken, maar ik ben dan ook afgebouwd in de lente en de zomer. Ik vind wandelen in de regen of als het heel koud is niet aangenaam. Ieder moet voor zichzelf wat uitzoeken wat hem/haar wat energie oplevert. Je moet tijdens het afbouwen jezelf wat verwennen op die manier die je zelf verkiest en die je ook wat afleiding bezorgt. Misschien moet je je ook afvragen of je niet beter even wacht met afbouwen tot bijvoorbeeld de winter over is: als je iemand bent die sowieso last heeft van de winterse koude en de somberheid, denk ik dat je beter even wacht tot die periode over is. Het is ontzettend belangrijk dat de omstandigheden waarin je begint met het afbouwen zo optimaal mogelijk zijn.

----------


## Voel je Mens

Het is inderdaad ontzettend belangrijk dat de omstandigheden waarin je begint met het afbouwen zo optimaal mogelijk zijn. 1 van die omstandigheden is veel bewegen, aangezien beweging een natuurlijk antidepressivum is. Kan het niet buiten, dan maar binnen  :Smile:

----------


## Zwelgje

Zo even tijd voor een update!
December is hier een megadrukke maand. Begon met Sinterklaas. De 16e mijn (stief) dochter jarig, kerstavond, kerst, gisteren de verjaardag van mijn (stief) zoon. En wat een feest is dat toch met samengestelde families  :Smile: 
Dan krijg je gezellig de hele familie van de moeder van de kids ook op bezoek. En aangezien de ouders van mijn vriend ook gescheiden zijn heb je met kerst ook lekker veel familie om af te gaan.
En ik hou helemaaaaal niet van drukte of bezoek, maar ja, weinig keus in deze maand. Ik doe ook vrijwilligerswerk voor een kittenopvang. En daarvoor stond ik nog twee dagen op een kerstmarkt. Daar had ik de hond wel voor meegenomen en afgesproken dat ik alleen achter de kraam zou staan en niet de drukte in zou gaan. Maar dat was toch iets te veel, dus tweede dag halve dag gedaan en daarna drie dagen als zombie geleefd. Dom van mezelf, want ik weet dat ik daar helemaal niet tegen kan. Maar ja.. eigenwijs is ook een karaktereigenschap.

De vierde had ik mijn eerste afspraak bij Yulius met een SPVer. Heel positief, snap waarvoor ik kwam, allemaal heel duidelijk. Voor het eerst dat ik niet een tweede of derde intakegesprek nodig had  :Smile: . We zaten op dezelfde lijn en ze begreep dat ik gewoon een vinger aan de pols wilde bij het afbouwen en een eventuele zwangerschap en dergelijke. Voor de medicatie had ik twee dagen later al een afspraak met een psychiater. Dat viel zwaar tegen. Eigenlijk begreep ze niet zo goed waarom ik van de paroxetine af wilde. Ik had het al zo lang en dan het risico lopen dat het niet goed zou gaan en dan ook nog een kinderwens.. 
Haar idee was meer om paroxetine te blijven slikken, ook tijdens de zwangerschap, omdat het niet bewezen is dat het schadelijk is voor de baby. Het 'enige nadeel' (volgens haar) is dat de baby dus ook gewend raakt aan de paroxetine als het geboren wordt het de eerste drie dagen dus last heeft van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Daardoor is het standaard dat de baby de eerste 24 uur in het ziekenhuis moet blijven. Maar na drie dagen is dat over en dan is er geen bewijs dat dit een kind schaadt in de rest van het leven.
Voor mij is dit echt geen optie. Misschien als ik echt alles probeer, maar niet van de paroxetine afkom, maar dan nog. Ik weet hoe ik me voel als ik 5 mg minder paroxetine slik. En dat is behoorlijk beroerd. En dan laat je een baby geboren worden dan gewoon moet lijden de eerste dagen van zijn of haar bestaan. Ik vind dat echt niet acceptabel. Je moet echt wel helemaal niet anders kunnen, wil je dat nog als optie zien.
Er is geen bewijs dat paroxetine slecht is voor een ongeboren vrucht, maar er is ook geen bewijs dat dit niet zo is. En het lijkt mij, met hersentjes volop in ontwikkeling, dat het nooit goed kan zijn.

Er zijn wel antidepressiva waarbij de ontwenning veel minder erg is. Dus stel ik zou echt niet zonder kunnen, kan ik nog andere proberen. Alleen denkt de psychiater niet dat ik daar baat bij zou hebben, omdat ik zo'n 14 jaar terug als eens zoloft heb gehad en dat niet aansloeg.
Maar ik denk 'we cross that bridge when we get there'.
Eerst afbouwen, kijken hoe ik me dan voel, hoe het dan gaat. 

De kinderen zijn nu voor vier dagen bij hun moeder (de kinderen wonen bij ons), dus ik ben sinds gisteren van 15 mg naar 10 mg paroxetine gegaan. Merk nu nog niets. Maar dat komt vanzelf  :Wink:  Ben al een aantal weken goed gewend aan de 15 mg en dit tijdstip is erg handig. Even vier dagen rust, zal niet genoeg zijn om gewend te zijn, maar het is wel een beter begin dan op maandag om 7 uur met twee kids ontbijt te staan maken  :Smile: 
Dus voor nu gaat het aardig.
Ik heb begin januari een adviesgesprek bij Yulius. Dus ben benieuwd waar ze op uitkomen. 

Iedereen hier, een hele fijne jaarwisseling!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, fijn om weer iets van jou te vernemen! Wat een drukke dagen heb jij gehad: die kinderen zijn niet zo best gepland, zo midden in de feestperiode (grapje!). Meid jij hebt echt een zeer goede ingesteldheid! Je voelde op de kerstmarkt dat je over je eigen grens gegaan was en dat is niet leuk maar je neemt direct gas terug en plaatst het direct ook waar het moet! En tsja, dan ben je inderdaad wel een paar dagen een zombie, ik vrees dat je die dagen gewoon moest uitzitten maar dat heb je zelf duidelijk begrepen. Wat doet het me goed te lezen dat het met Yulius direct klikte! Het is toch echt steeds maar afwachten zoals je zelf met de psychiater gemerkt hebt. Sorry voor mijn taalgebruik maar dat mens is echt niet goed wijs en behoorlijk selectief in welke informatie ze al dan niet doorgeeft aan haar cliënten. Want er zijn ook onderzoeken zat waaruit blijkt dat kinderen van moeders die paroxetine slikken, daar wel wat aan overhouden. Hoe durft ze je aanraden om terug naar een hogere dosis te gaan...Je geeft duidelijk aan dat je de paroxetine naar jouw aanvoelen niet meer nodig hebt, waarom hoort ze deze boodschap niet? En waarom zou je terug een hogere dosis nodig hebben terwijl het afbouwen al bij al goed gaat en je geen terugval hebt, alleen maar de klassieke bijverschijnselen die bijna iedereen heeft die afbouwt van de paroxetine. Naar mijn idee is er voorlopig geen enkele reden om te vermoeden dat je een ander anti-depressivum zou nodig hebben. Dus waarover heeft ze het nou en waarom zou je nu al moeten uitgaan van het allerslechtste scenario. Ook bemoedigend hoor mens! En het is niet omdat de Zoloft 14 jaren geleden niet aansloeg dat hij nu niet zou aanslaan, als je al een anti-depressivum zou nodig hebben (en niks wijst er op dat dat het geval is). Verdorie, hoe oud was je toen? Het is alsof ze niet kan geloven dat iemand die ééns een anti-depresivum nodig had, daar ooit nog kan van afkomen. En je was echt jong toen je op de AD gezt werd, word je nu verondersteld je hele leven die zooi nodig te hebben? Neen joh, dit is geen psychiater waar jij ook maar iets mee kan: ze vertelt leugens over de bijwerkingen voor de baby, gaat ervan uit dat je, als je ooit AD nodig gehad hebt, dat heel je leven zal nodig hebben en ze hoort echt niet wat jij haar vertelt, ze wil niet zien dat je nu al een flinke tijd mee-moedert en dat dat je best goed afgaat. Buiten met dit mens, geef daar je goede geld niet aan (Ggrrrr hier word ik echt nijdig van). Dit zien we hier op het forum en ook op andere fora steeds weer terugkomen: psychiaters die echt een etiket plakken op een mens en dat voor een heel leven (en bij jou speelt nog eens extra dat je echt erg jong was toen je het moeilijk had). Alsof een mens met de loop der tijd nooit verandert. Ik meen het echt hoor als ik zeg "weg met dat mens, daar moet je je goede geld niet naartoe dragen". Dan is Yulius een heel ander verhaal en een veel beter en bemoedigend iemand: die vrouw heeft echt naar jou geluisterd en de hoofdboodschap opgepikt. Maar ja, zij is ook niet opgeleid om pillen voor te schrijven maar om door gesprekken uit eventuele problemen te komen. Het is heel erg dat ik dit moet schrijven maar ik heb zo langzamzerhand een hartsgrondige hekel aan die psychiaters met hun eeuwige pillen als enige oplossing voor alles wat kan mislopen in een mensenleven. Ja, af en toe en steeds voor niet te lange tijd (alsmaar evalueren) kunnen pillen je mee terug op de rails zetten maar daar houdt hun kracht dan ook echt op: het zijn geen tovermiddelen die ervoor zorgen dat je nooit meer ongelukkig zal zijn. Ze geven je geen enkel inzicht in wat er fout gelopen is en wat je daarmee kan doen en ze bieden (zeker op deze manier) bepaald geen toekomstperspectief. Moeten dan alle ouders van pubers aan de AD? Moet iedereen bij de minste tegenslag of bij elk rouwproces aan de AD? Mogen we nog gewoon verdrietig en boos en teleurgesteld en angstig zijn zonder dat we daarom prompt aan de pillen moeten? En is het niet de bedoeling dat we ook leren uit de dingen die niet lopen zoals we ons voorgesteld hadden? Met praten kan je echt al een heel eind verder komen. Pas als dat niet lukt, kan je gaan kijken of pillen als korte ondersteuning nut kunnen hebben en dan nog is het steeds zaak om voor ogen te houden dat het wel de bedoeling is dat mensen, als het enigszins mogelijk is, terug van die pillen afkomen, dat ze leren om verdriet, angst, boosheid en teleurstelling een plaats in hun leven te geven. Die zogenaamde "negatieve" emoties horen bij het leven en ze zijn er ook nog als je pillen slikt, alleen leer je op die manier nooit op eigen houtje ze in te passen in je leven. Sorry Zwelgje, dit moest me toch even van mijn hart.
Maar ik heb de stellige indruk dat je daar zelf allemaal al lang achter bent. En ja, timing is belangrijk bij het afbouwen. Daarom dat ik ook altijd zal blijven herhalen dat je voor jezelf moet uitzoeken wat het beste moment is om weer een stapje naar beneden te gaan met de paroxetine en dat je zelfs rekening moet houden met alles wat speelt in je leven, tot de seizoenen toe, om het, voor jou, beste moment te zoeken om zoiets te doen. En dat is inderdaad niet op maandag om 7 uur met twee kids aan het ontbijt, al zullen er mensen zijn die op dat moment net zo vreselijk gemotiveerd zijn dat het voor hen net wel een goed tijdstip is. Maar in het algemeen is het inderdaad best om te wachten tot je wat tot rust gekomen bent en je even de tijd krijgt om weer stabiel te worden op de nieuwe dosis. Want het is telkens toch weer wennen aan de nieuwe dosis, al is het nooit te voorspellen hoe snel en hoe lang deze reactie gaat duren. Bij mij was dag 4 steevast de moeilijkste dag toen ik afbouwde en na 14 dagen had ik telkens het ergste achter de rug. Ik vond het ook helpen dat ik na een tijdje het patroon herkende. Ik heb nog een praktische tip: zorg er vanaf nu stilaan voor dat je de capsules van 1 mg voorgeschreven krijgt want van 10 mg naar 5 mg gaan is een te grote stap. Ik weet niet meer wie nu precies jouw voorschriften voorschrijft voor je paroxetine maar het zou goed zijn om nu met hem of haar te bespreken dat je nu net op 10 mg zit en dat je vanaf dat tijdstip met kleinere dosissen moet gaan afbouwen om het niet te bruusk of te snel te doen. Nu zit je nog even enkele weken oké op die 10 mg (daar gaan we maar even van uit vermits de overgang van 20 mg naar 15 mg goed gegaan is!) maar daarna moet je met kleinere stukjes gaan afbouwen. Zelf ben ik nu op eigen houtje bezig met het minderen van de slaapmedicatie (zopidem) en tot nu toe gaat het zonder enig probleem (en ik zit nu toch al drie weken op 1 tablet ipv 2). De alprazolam laat ik voorlopig voor wat die is, al denk ik er sterk over om als ik eenmaal helemaal op de 1 tablet zolpidem sta, eerst die iets verder af te bouwen. Ik weet nog niet goed wat mijn einddoel met én de zolpidem én de alprazolam is; het zal zichzelf wel uitwijzen. Verder heb ik ook een afspraak bij een therapeute voor 29 januari en ik hoop samen met haar te kunnen bekijken wat haalbaar is. Ik sukkel daarnaast ook nog met mijn blaas waarvoor ik pas op 18 januari de nodige onderzoeken kan krijgen en dat laat ik allemaal meespelen in mijn verdere beslissingen. Volhouden dame maar trek direct aan de bel als je voelt dat je té snel gegaan bent! Ik wens jou en jouw gezin een heel gelukkig 2013!
@Geram: natuurlijk wens ik jouw en je hele gezin ook een heel fijn 2013! Jij zit nu al een heel eind verder maar voor jou is het extra moeilijk omdat de paroxetine jou helemaal niet bekomt (zeggen jullie in Nederland dit ook zo of moet ik dit anders verwoorden?). Bij jou heeft het opstarten van de paroxetine alleen maar negatieve gevolgen gehad en jij moet er, ook voor je lichamelijk welzijn zo snel mogelijk van af maar het paradoxale is nou net dat je niet té snel mag gaan want dan loopt het helemaal fout. Maar deze enorme evenwichtsoefening gaat jou ook hoe langer hoe beter af en ik heb het gevoel dat je zeer goed bezig bent!

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,
Dank voor je wens voor het nieuwe jaar!
Voor jou ook een een fijn goed jaar, hopen dat je klachten gaan minderen wat betreft, je Crohn en blaas.
Ik zit er even doorheen, ben erg somber en verdrietig.
Komt denk ik doordat de afkickverschijnselen die maar niet ophouden. Telkens af ik afbouw komen ze weer en ik word daar zooooo moe van, zooo frustrerend.
Het is nu de 7e dag op 1.2 ml/ 2.4 mg.
Ook heb ik wat zorgen over mn kinderen, de oudste moest plots naar het Z.huis, een giga hyperventilatie aanval. Dat brengt nare herinneringen bij mij naar boven,'het zal toch niet gebeuren dat ze hetzelfde krijgt als ik? etc.
OOk zorgen om mn zwangere dochter, hoewel alles goed gaat met haar.
Dan ben ik zoooo moe dat ik niet veel werk kan verzetten en loop met mn kop tegen de muren aan.
En financieel is het krabben.
Ik moet door, ik weet het maar vind het zwaar, moet alle krachten en moed bij elkaar rapen om afleiding te zoeken.
Ik weet dat het een periode is en dat het straks weer beter zal gaan, maar het duurt nog zo lang eer ik kan stoppen en zie erg tegen deze tijd op.
Ik denk wel eens, wanneer word het nu weer eens een hele tijd leuk?
In Juli hoop ik te kunnen stoppen met paroxetine en ik zou willen dat dat morgen al zou zijn.

Dit was even een zeurbriefje, moest het even kwijt aan iemand die weet waar het over gaat en nu moet ik huilen...

lvgrtjs,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ook voor wat ji "zeurbriefjes "noemt is er dit forum. Wie begrijpt beter dan wij wat er allemaal gebeurt met je lichaam dan diegene die het ook meemaken/hebben meegemaakt. Ja, ik weet maar al te goed dat je doodop en vreselijk gefrustreerd raakt van die afkickverschijnselen die alsmaar terug komen. Al wat er dan nog bovenop komt is er eigenlijk te veel aan, terwijl je het leven niet even kan stopzetten. En dat je je vreselijk zorgen maakt over je kinderen is één van de ergste dingen om te dragen: veel liever zelf wat mankeren dan machteloos te moeten toenzien dat het mis gaat met je kinderen. Wat er met je oudste dochter nu gebeurt is nog zwaarder omdat het al die oude angsten van jezelf naar boven brengt en je natuurlijk bang bent dat ze ook door die hel zal moeten. Ik hoop voor jullie beiden dat jullie steun bij mekaar kunnen vinden in die angst. Je bent er voor haar en dat is het allerbelangrijkste dat je voor haar kan doen: er zijn en niet veroordelen. Misschien is het zinvol dat je dochter begeleiding krijgt bij deze hyperventilatie. Dan kan ze op die manier misschien ontdekken dat ze de aanvallen niet zo maar moet ondergaan maar dat er trucs en tips zijn die ze kan gebruiken om zo'n aanval in de kiem te smoren. Want het is erg belangrijk voor haar en voor jou dat zij terug het gevoel krijgt dat ze controle heeft over haar lichaam, dat ze niet het gevoel krijgt dat haar lichaam haar helemaal in de steek laat. Dat is al even belangrijk als het minderen van de hyperventilatie zelf. Ben je close genoeg met haar met die dingen met haar te bespreken? Om samen met haar uit te zoeken of bij haar ademhalingsoefeningen soelaas kunnen brengen of dat ze meer gebaat zou zijn bij een gesprekstherapie (al dan niet cognitieve therapie)? Het wordt natuurlijk nog moeilijker als die dingen tussen jullie niet besproken kunnen worden. Dan kan je echt alleen maar vanaf de zijlijn toekijken en hopen dat ze wat doet met deze mega-aanval. Bij je jongste dochter ligt het probleem anders: ik hoop dat zij nog steeds erg blij is met haar zwangerschap en dat het lichamelijk goed met haar gaat. Dat jij alsnog bang blijft is normaal want je dochter heeft er al een flinke lijdensweg op zitten. Maar zolang het goed het haar gaat, kan jij daar de kracht vinden om, als er bij je is, de zorgen even opzij te schuiven en op die momentent tenminste mee te genieten van het nieuwe leven dat in haar groeit. En het is makkelijk zeggen dat je afleiding moet zoeken (het klopt ook) maar in de praktijk is het niet altijd even evident: je moet je ook kunnen overgeven aan die afleiding, een stukje kunnen loslaten van de zorg en dat doe je niet met een vingerknip. Ja, het is een periode maar die periode kan, als je er midden in zit, vreselijk lang lijken. En zes maanden is ook nog niet direct dus het duurt nog wel even vooraleer je af kan van de paroxetine. Ik kan alleen samen met jou duimen dat deze zware tijd niet te lang zo aansleept. Houd in ieder geval je tranen niet tegen maar laat ze gewoon maar vloeien: huilen kan op zich al een zekere opluchting geven. Je mag best erg verdrietig zijn om alles wat er op je afkomt en bij verdriet horen nu eenmaal tranen. Voel je zeker niet schuldig: het is allemaal nou even geen pretje en je hoeft voor niemand de schijn op te houden als je eenmaal alleen thuis bent. Er zal pas ruimte zijn voor nieuwe energie als het verdriet wat verwerkt is.

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Dank voor je lieve reactie, het doet me goed.
Ik heb een goede band met beide kinderen en kan bijna alles tegen ze zeggen, we zijn close met elkaar gelukkig.
Ik hou het even kort, zit in angst en spanning. Angst voor het geloof wat ik opgebouwd heb toen ik nog een kleuter was door de opvoeding en het geloof van mn pa vooral en waar ik een psychose over gehad heb jaren geleden.
De angst komt zo af en toe terug en daar zit ik nu weer even in en het verlamd.
Moet mezelf weer even dwingen tot andere gedachten en dwingen om eruit te gaan.
Het is niet fijn, het haalt me weer helemaal onderuit.
Het zal ook zeker wel te maken hebben met het afbouwen, ik ben dan wat vatbaarder voor een terugvalletje.

lvgrtjs, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, blij dat mijn reactie je goed deed. Wat is het fijn te merken dat je band met je kinderen zo close is dat je bijna alles met hen kan bespreken: onuitgesproken angsten en verwachtingen leiden vaak tot heel wat misverstanden en alle pijn vandien. Als je ook moeilijke dingen met je dochters bespreekbaar kan maken, kunnen jullie veel aan mekaar hebben. Je zegt dat je vol angst en spanning zit en dat die angst te maken heeft met je geloof. Je moet hier helemaal niet op in gaan als je dat niet wenst, maar mag ik daaruit opmaken dat je bang bent om je geloof te verliezen? Of zit ik er helemaal naast en maakt je geloof dat je bang bent dat je niet goed bezig bent? Zulke fundamentele angsten heeft iedereen wel eens, al hangen ze niet altijd samen met geloven maar met de fundamentele waarden waarnaar we leven. Als er iets heel ingrijpends gebeurd, gaan we bijna steeds deze waarden in vraag stellen en dat haalt een mens altijd onderuit. En ja, het afbouwen speelt hier zeker een rol in. Ook ik heb tijdens de afbouwfase geleerd om anders naar sommige dingen te kijken, om mijn vastgeroeste kijk op bepaalde dingen in vraag te stellen maar vooral toch om minder veroordelend te zijn naar andersdenkenden toe. Afbouwen bracht ook voor mij met zich mee dat ik anders ging kijken naar bepaalde (groepen) mensen. Door het afbouwen wordt je geconfronteerd met je eigen angsten (wie ben ik zonder de pillen) maar je krijgt ook te maken met reacties van anderen (zowel professionelen als leken) die klaarstaan met hun opinie over jouw afbouwen. En je denkt veel meer dan anders na over de grondslagen waarop je je leven gebouwd hebt. Voor mij heeft het toch enkele fundamentele waarden veranderd. Aan de andere kant kom je vaak sterker uit zo'n "identiteitscrisis" als die eenmaal achter je ligt. Op zich is het goed dat we af en toe onszelf en onze kijk op de dingen terug herbekijken. Het is een pijnlijk proces omdat het even een chaos van je leven maakt, maar je leert er uiteindelijk wel nieuwe inzichten door kennen. Sterkte meidje en je moet echt niet dieper ingaan op dingen waarover je liever niet verder praat!

----------


## Geram

Dank Annemieg voor je reactie,

Ik ben denk ik te snel en teveel gaan minderen waardoor ik nu zo vreselijk wankel en onzeker ben over alles.
20% is dus toch teveel, ik ga mn planning weer veranderen, ga weer terug naar 10% mindering en niet weer eerder minderen dan dat ik me eerst een tijdje beter voel.
Dan maar later in het jaar de stopdatum. Dit is echt niet prettig.
Het blijft beangstigend als ik weer minder, ik kan er nog steeds geen peil optrekken, het is te wisselend. Wat een enorme impact heeft het afbouwproces op je leven, en wat zal ik blij zijn als ik het allemaal achter de rug heb!!!
Geduld, en nog eens geduld en niet twijfelen aan mezelf, dat ik het allemaal fout doe.

Daarom ook aan mensen die willen afbouwen of aan het afbouwen zijn. Luister goed naar je lijf of anderen die al zijn afgebouwd en ga aub niet te snel, je moet het dan echt bekopen en dat is echt niet wat je wilt!

Sterkte allen.

lvgrt,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, jij voelt als beste aan wat je lichaam aankan, dus ik ben het met je eens: luister altijd goed naar je instinct, het is niet omdat de ene met 20% kan minderen dat het jou ook lukt. Meestal heb je vrij snel in de gaten als je dreigt te snel voor jezelf te gaan en dan moet je op de rem gaan staan. De verleiding is groot omdat iedereen zo graag van die rotzooi af wil maar té snel gaan is nooit en voor niemand goed. En je voelt echt wel wat kan en wat niet. Ik vind ook dat je het altijd moet bekopen als je té snel wilt afbouwen: je brengt er je hele afbouwsysteem mee in gevaar. Let op de kleinste details en wuif ze niet zo maar weg!

----------


## Geram

Ik zit er weer helemaal doorheen. De spanning en angst jaagt door mn lijf. De tranen komen snel, kan ze niet stoppen.
Wanneer houdt dit nu eens op!!!
Wil nergens heen omdat ik niemand wil lastig vallen en bang ben dat ze me een aanstelster vinden.
Maar het is zooo zwaar alleen.
Ben bezig geweest om mezelf af te leiden maar het mag niet baten.
Ik weet dat ik mn gedachten op orde moet houden en helder, maar dat is nu ozo moeilijk.
Kreeg ook weer verkeerd merk Lorazepam, moest wel de andere moesten besteld en ik had ze op dat moment nodig, heb nu het dubbele van wat ik anders neem maar genomen.

grtjs Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, het spreekt duidelijk uit je post dat je er echt onderdoor gaat. Het is heel goed dat je de lorazepam even verhoogd hebt, zeker omdat je vaste merk niet binnen was en je het dus moet doen met iets dat minder goed werkt. Verder vind ik dat je net wel goed zou doen aan het naar buiten gaan: je bent geen aanstelster punt uit! Als mensen dat etiket op jou willen plakken doen ze het toch, laat je daardoor niet ontmoedigen. Maar ik denk wel dat het ook verstandig kan zijn om eens met je psych te praten over het feit dat je je zo slecht voelt. Dit is, naar mijn mening, misschien niet alleen het gevolg van het afbouwen van de paroxetine maar van veel meer dingen die tegelijk spelen. Het afbouwproces komt dan eigenlijk bovenop een heleboel andere factoren die je het leven moeilijk maken. En dan rijst de vraag of je het afbouwen niet even helemaal moet stopzetten of net moet doordrukken en zo snel mogelijk helemaal paroxetine-vrij moet worden omdat het zo'n grote invloed op jou blijkt te hebben dat bijna alles beter is dan dit leven mét paroxetine. Ik ben geen arts, dus ik kan helemaal niet inschatten wat beide opties voor gevolg kunnen hebben. Ik merk alleen dat het op deze manier niet verder kan. Bovendien merk ik ook dat zonder paroxetine leven niet zaligmakend is in die zin dat ik nu ik afgebouwd heb, evenzeer geconfronteerd wordt met dingen die aan me vreten zoals mijn slechte gezondheidstoestand. Vermits dat de hoofdreden was dat ik de paroxetine kreeg voorgeschreven, heb ik nu besloten om terug in therapie te gaan, net om te vermijden dat ik weer onderuit ga omdat mijn gezondheid mij in de steek laat. Ik wil het deze keer niet met pillen proberen op te lossen maar door gesprekstherapie te volgen. Natuurlijk kan ik nog niet inschatten of het gaat klikken met de therapeute maar als het niet klikt, zoek ik iemand anders want ik weet nu uit ervaring dat voor mij paroxetine geen enkele oplossing biedt. Dat wil niet zeggen dat andere mensen daar hetzelfde over denken. Sommige mensen zijn echt gebaat met een AD maar ik hoor niet bij die groep. Sowieso is het afbouwen en stoppen met de paroxetine geen garantie dat je je beter zal voelen. Je blijft ondanks het paroxetine-vrij zijn geconfronteerd worden met een aantal problemen waar ieder voor zich een oplossing moet voor zien te vinden. En naar mijn aanvoelen is contact met andere mensen toch vaak essentiëel. Soms kan je door voldoende te kunnen praten met mensen uit je omgeving al losraken uit een vicieuze cirkel. En lukt het niet, zoals bij mij, dan moet je, volgens mij, op zoek naar iemand die betaald wordt om samen met mij, deze problemen te bekijken en aan te kunnen. Maar ga sociale contacten niet verwarren met "iemand lastig" vallen want dat is echt niet hetzelfde.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dank voor je lieve reactie.
Ik blijf voorlopig op 1.2 staan tot ik me weer helemaal stabiel voel en het weer beter gaat.
Het heel snel stoppen omdat ik niet tegen dat spul kan durf ik niet, of ik moet dan ulke heftige medicatie krijgen dat ik duf op de wereld sta en dat wil ik niet.
Volgende week moet ik naar de therapeut, en heb het er met haar over, loop al heel lang bij haar maar de laatste keer dat ik bij haar was is al anderhalve maadn geleden, dat is dus te lang.
Ik kan bij haar alles kwijt, ze is een lieverd.
Weet je, ik heb het al eerdeer gezegd maar het lijkt of je opnieuw door dingen heen moet gaan en moet leren deze zelfstandig te overwinnen zonder hulp van de paroxetine.
De angsten zijn overbekend nl mn de angst voor het geloof. Ik weet dat dat totaal niet hoeft maar mn opvoeding daarin of mijn beleving daarvan was erg heftig.
Daar is het ook allemaal mee begonnen 16 jaar geleden, een psychose daarover, heel erg eng.
Daaruit voort, andere angsten, depressiviteit, suicidaal.
Er zijn meerdere dingen gebeurt toen ik klein was en opgeroeiend.

Dank dat je zegt dat ik er wel uit moet gaan, zal ik doen.
Ik weet ook diep in mn hart dat het beter is, maar het opsluiten van mezelf is erg hardnekkig maar ik ga er vandaag uit!
En ik denk dat ik vooral mezelf een aanstelster vind, anderen zeggen dat nooit. Ik dénk dat anderen dat vinden en dat moet ik loslaten en negeren voor mn eigen bestwil.

Dapper van je dat je hulp gaat zoeken en hoop dan ook van harte dat je een goede en lieve therapeut zal krijgen. Het lucht altijd op om te praten met mensen die luisteren en handvatten geven om er weer beter mee om te kunnen gaan waar je mee zit.
Veel sterkte meis.
Ik hou vol! Jij ook hoor!

lvgrt,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, je hebt duidelijk heel goed nagedacht over je verdere afbouwschema. Ik kan je keuze om nu te blijven staan op 1,2 tot je je weer stabiel voelt, dan ook alleen maar toejuichen. Ik weet trouwens ook niet wat snel stoppen zou kunnen meebrengen, daarom verwees ik je in verband daarmee door naar een arts (al weten we hier op het forum dat die nou ook niet bepaald dikwijls erg goed geïnformeerd blijken te zijn). Maar we weten allemaal dat te plots stoppen of afbouwen dikwijls de boel doet mislopen, dus dat zou ik ook echt alleen maar doen als je té heftig op de medicatie reageert en jij bent de enige die kan inschatten in hoeverre dat het geval kan zijn. De kans is inderdaad groot dat het alleen maar kan mits de toediening van heel zware medicatie om de afbouwverschijnselen leefbaar te houden. Anderhalve maand tussen de gesprekken met je therapeut lijkt ook mij een te lange tijd, vooral als er van alles tegelijk in je leven speelt. Ik heb vroeger steeds aan het schema van éénmaal per week therapie gehad en dat vond ik indertijd precies goed. Wat het nu gaat worden hangt af van de therpeute, met wie ik nog geen kennis gemaakt heb, maar voor mij is éénmaal om de twee weken toch echt het minimum. Anders loop je het grote risico dat dingen die belangrijk zijn toch onbesproken blijven. Ik hoop ook zo dat het tussen haar en mij zal klikken...En ja, ik herken wat je zegt: je moet leren op eigen kracht terug door de dingen te gaan en dat telkens weer opnieuw. Ik merk trouwens dat ik, nu ik afgebouwd heb van de slaapmedicatie, voor een deel dezelfde bijverschijnselen heb als toen ik afbouwde van de paroxetine. Vooral de heel levendige, vaak nare dromen zijn er nacht na nacht terug. Angst en spierpijnen zijn daarentegen deze keer niet aan de orde gekomen. Alles bij mekaar is dit afbouwen een stuk makkelijker dan het afbouwen van de paroxetine, maar dat wisten we eigenlijk al: afbouwen van paroxetine is één van de zwaarste opgaven omdat het medicijn vaak lang geslikt werd en het duidelijk heel wat met je lichaam doet.
Wat me opvalt is dat bij iedereen dingen uit een soms ver verleden bij het afbouwen weer terug de kop opsteken. En elke keer opnieuw die confrontatie is zo vermoeiend, zo uitputtend. Daarom krijg jij ook het gevoel dat je een aanstelster bent: het draait toch heel vaak altijd om dezelfde dingen en diep in ons hart vinden we dat we die dingen eigenlijk achter ons moeten kunnen laten. Maar in praktijk blijkt toch altijd dat nieuwe ingrijpende gebeurtenissen ons telkens weer terug catapulteren naar dat verleden. En dat geeft soms het gevoel alsof je de dingen niet los wil laten terwijl je niet liever wil dan dat. Je moet je bedenken dat dit mechanisme bij iedereen zo werkt en dat dit helemaal niet wil zeggen dat je je aanstelt. Het is fantastisch dat je ondanks die remming toch beslist hebt om vandaag een stap in de buitenwereld te zetten. Sociaal contact, zelfs oppervalkkig, helpt namelijk echt. Het geeft een soort van afleiding die je in je eentje nooit kan vinden en als het goed is, bevestigt het je in je weten dat je echt geen aanstelster bent maar een mens die met het nodige vallen tot telkens weer probeert overeind te krabbelen. Dat is iets waarvoor anderen alleen maar respect kunnen hebben en meestal ook hebben en zelfs laten merken, zodat je je hieraan weer kan optrekken. En ook niet-professionelen kunnen ons handvaten geven om beter van te worden, vaak gewoon door hun manier van leven, praten en vooral luisteren.
Ja, ik kan voor mezelf alleen maar hopen dat ik een goed therapeut tref en als dat niet zo blijkt ze zijn zal ik verder moeten zoeken naar iemand die wel bij me past. Want naar mijn gevoel moet er wel een goede basis zijn tussen een cliënt en de therapeut, anders werkt het hele systeem niet. We voor een ander een goed therapeut is, is dat nog niet persé voor jezelf want het gaat nu eenmaal niet alleen om een leerproces maar ook om onderliggende waarden en normen. Als die te veel verschillen met die van de cliënt kan je nooit tot een heel open gesprek en begrip komen, hoe goed de therapeut dan ook haar best doet.
We houden allebei vol!

----------


## Zwelgje

@Geram,
Hier even steun van een andere lotgenoot.
Ik ben ruim anderhalve week geleden van 15 mg naar 10 mg paroxetine gegaan en de laatste dagen heb ik er goed last van.
Niet zozeer lichamelijk deze keer, maar wat jij ook omschrijft, onstabiel, zo aan het huilen, heel onzeker door ineens aan alles te twijfelen en met name: doodmoe. 
Wel een troost dat het dus echt ook met het afbouwen te maken heeft.
Door het afbouwen komen alle emoties en gebeurtenissen, hoe klein ook, gewoon zoveel harder binnen dan we gewend zijn en dat zorgt ervoor dat we gaan wankelen. Maar wankelen betekend alleen maar dat we een nieuw evenwicht moeten vinden!
Nu ben ik heel positief, maar afgelopen nacht was ik helemaal overstuur omdat ik er ineens zeker van was dat mijn vriend me ging verlaten en zijn ex terug wou. Hij vroeg zich hoe ik dat in mijn hoofd had gekregen. Ik had de afgelopen dagen allemaal signalen opgevangen,_ dacht_ ik dus.. Toen ik er met mijn verstand over ging nadenken begreep ik dat ik me helemaal overstuur aan het maken was voor niets. Maar vandaag koorts en hoofdpijn, gewoon van me zo ontzettend druk maken.
Het is echt zwaar, maar we laten ons niet door een of ander raar stofje op ons knieën krijgen!

@Annemieg, bedankt voor al je steun! Je bent geweldig! 
Ik hoop dat jij je ook snel beter voelt.

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, opletten meid, de stap van 15 mg naar 10 mg is relatief veel groter dan de stap van 20 mg naar 15 mg! Daarom praten wij hier vaak in termen van 20% of 10% afbouwen ipv over concrete getallen. Het klopt helemaal wat je zegt: wankelen is hetzelfde als het zoeken naar een nieuw evenwicht. Maar als je te snel gaat met het afbouwen nemen de afkickverschijnselen je hele leven over en dan kun je vreselijk lang wachten op een nieuwe stabiliteit. Je moet vanaf nu voor jezelf gaan inschatten of je niet te snel gaat en als dat toch zo blijkt te zijn moet je eventjes terug omhoog naar de laatste dosis waarop je stabiel was (voor jou dus 15 mg), een tijdje weer op die dosisi blijven staan (ik zou zeggen minimaal drie weken) en dan herbeginnen met het afbouwen maar dan aan een minder snel tempo, bijvoorbeeld met een tussenstap op 12,5 mg. Het kan best zijn dat deze procedure nu nog niet nodig is voor jou. Want dat onstabiel voelen, die huilbuien, de angst om in de steek gelaten te worden, overstuur zijn over andere dingen die je groter maakt dan ze blijken te zijn, koorts en hoofdpijn...ze houden allemaal stuk voor stuk verband met het afbouwen. Zolang er ook positieve dagen zijn (en ik heb de indruk dat die er nog wel zijn) is er geen noodzaak om terug naar omhoog te gaan. Maar als je vervalt in alleen maar slechte dagen, dan moet je wel ernstig overwegen of je niet beter een stapje terugzet om ervoor te zorgen dat je niet in een cirkelredenering terechtkomt waar je nog maar heel moeilijk uit kan komen. Geram heeft het meegemaakt en zij kan er uit ervaring over vertellen en zij weet ook de juiste term ervoor maar zij zal zeker ook bevestigen dat dat een situatie is die je ten allen prijze moet vermijden want eruit komen schijnt een vreselijk moeilijke opdracht te zijn en wat ook meespeelt: eens je er in zo'n golfbeweging onderdoor bent gegaan , is de kans dat het afbouwen verder vlot verloopt, heel wat kleiner geworden. Ga nu niet onmiddellijk panikeren: je zit duidelijk nog niet in deze neerwaartse spiraal want je hebt ook nog dagen waarop het toch weer wat beter met je gaat. Je bent nog goed in staat om in te zien dat jij diegene was die de signalen van je vriend verkeerd (vanuit een negatieve ingesteldheid) interpreteerde en dat stelt me dan weer gerust. plus: jouw motivatie blijft even sterk als ze in het begin was, en dat is op zich al zo ontzettend belangrijk dat je ook daar weer energie kan putten. Maar zoals al aangegeven: afbouwen vanaf 10 mg moet met kleine(re) stapjes gebeuren dan het afbouwen tot die 10 mg. Het klinkt misschien heel raar maar voor veel mensen zijn net de laatste 5 mg de zwaarste, dus je werkt sowieso best volgens het "veiligheidsprincipe": je bouwt af en de dosis moet zo ingesteld zijn dat ze door de meeste afbouwers als "veilig" beschouwt wordt. Ik heb van 10 mg nog één keer afgebouwd met 2,5 mg tot 7,5 mg en dan ben ik begonnen met het afbouwen per milligram. Ja, het duurt iets langer op die manier maar je bouwt zo ook echt "veilig" af. Die paar extra weken aan enkele milligrams zullen echt het verschil niet maken als ze al zo lang paroxetine slikt! Want de dosissen die je nog neemt nemen dan wel stilaan af, je hersenen moeten de tijd krijgen om terug volledig hun taak op zich te nemen en dat kost nu eenmaal elke keer enkele weken.
En dan is er nog iets dat ik even wi op tafel leggen: niet alleen het feit dat elke emotie, elke gebeurtenis veel zwaarder binnenkomt als je het met minder of geen paroxetine moet redden speelt een rol. Tijdens het afbouwproces wordt je ook meer met de dingen die in jezelf zitten geconfronteerd, dus met vragen zoals: wie ben ik zonder die pillen, zal ik het wel aankunnen om zonder AD te leven en je wordt ook geconfronteerd met reacties van de buitenwereld: die zijn soms hartverwarmend maar even vaak zijn ze kwetsend (zoals je ook al ondervond bij de psychiater). Er komen dus bij het afbouwen ook dingen binnen die alleen maar onrechtstreeks verbonden zijn aan het afbouwen, maar die je evengoed een flinke duw achteruit kunnen geven. Gelukkig heb jij in Julius iemand gevonden die deze dingen, samen met jou, een juiste plek kunnen geven. Anders loop je het risico dat je ook deze reacties als die negatief zijn, enorm gaat uitvergroten wat echt niet goed is voor je zelfvertrouwen. En ik heb de indruk dat je vriend ook iemand is die begrip heeft voor wat het afbouwen allemaal kan meebrengen en daar mag je je heel gelukkig mee prijzen. Sommige partners zijn namelijk zelf zo bang voor de gevolgen van het afbouwen dat ze een rem zijn in je afbouwproces (en ik begrijp hen wel vooral als het afbouwen al eens helemaal fout gelopen is, staan zij soms helemaal niet meer achter een tweede poging uit angst dat het helemaal mis zal lopen - of je kende je partner al voor je paroxetine kreeg voorgeschreven en de situatie was zo slecht dat de partner bang is dat je zal hervallen naar die slechte toestand). In ieder geval doet jouw complimentje me goed! Ik probeer de wachttijd tot ik bij de uroloog terechtkan voor de nodige onderzoeken, zo rustig mogelijk door te komen door niet te gaan speculeren wat er mis kan zijn en ook omdat ik vertrouwen heb in deze man, die ooit mijn buurman was. Dat is iets dat ik echt geleerd heb door het afbouwen: niet meer direct in paniek schieten! En die les heeft me sindsdien echt al heel veel positieve dingen opgebracht.

----------


## Zwelgje

Dat je voor je antwoord weer!
Ja de volgende afbouwstap wordt een stuk kleiner!
Want je merkt wel dat het meer invloed heeft om van 15 naar 10 te gaan, dan van 20 naar 15, logisch ook, want de stap in procenten is gewoon groter.
Het gaat al weer wat beter en ik heb inderdaad ook wel goede dagen, dat scheelt een hoop.

Maak je inderdaad niet te druk voor de uroloog. Ik ben er vorige maand geweest, krijg nu bekkenfysiotherapie. 
Komt goed!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Wat dapper dat je ook ben afgebouwd met je slaapmedicatie! Het kan ook niet anders dan dat je daar ook afkickverschijnselen van hebt, het is allemaal niet goed voor je hoofd. Maar je hebt het nodig gehad zoals wij allemaal.
Hoop dat het snel beterd.
Hoe is je slaapritme nu, slaap je nog zoveel?
Heb je een therapeute kunnen vinden of moet je eerst nog intaken?
Wat ik ook zo knap vind, is dat je niet meer in de paniek schiet als er onverwachts iets gebeurt waar je niet achter staat of als er iets gebeurt wat je niet wilt.
Ik heb dat nog niet geheel onder controle, het gaat onbewust, het is er voor ik er iets aan heb kunnen doen, vervelend.
Ik ben gister zo dom geweest, kwam er smiddags achter nadat ik heel erg naar werd in mn hoofd en heel erge zere benen kreeg, dat ik de paroxetine was vergeten in te nemen s ochtends!!. Is me nog nooit gebeurd.
De reactie was heftig, snapte smorgens al niet, om 11:00, waarom ik ineens zo erg wankel werd. In de namiddag toen het echt heftig werd even goed nagedacht en toen schoot het me te binnen en begreep ik ook de kwalen.
Had om 11:00 uur al een hele lora genomen en nam in de namiddag toen ik het me bedacht ook direct een hele, na een uur werd het minder maar was verschrikkelijk moe en emotioneel.
Wat een reactie zeg na 1 dagje geen paroxetine, en dan nog maar 1.2 ml.
Onbegrijpelijk toch wat het met je lijf en in je hoofd doet!
Maar omdat ik erachter kwam werd ik wel rustiger, zo van....OOWh dáár komt het dus van! Ging alweer twijfelen aan mezelf.
Ben blij dat je Zwelgje aanraadt om heeeel rustig aan te doen nu met haar afbouwen.

Hoop dat het wat beter met je gaat!

@Zwelgje,
Dank voor je reactie.
Jij zit nog aan het begin van het afbouwen, wens je erg veel sterkte en doorzettingsvermogen.
Probeer niet te twijfelen aan jezelf, de verschijnselen komen door de afbouw en komen niet van jezelf. 
Alleen als je gaat twijfelen worden deze versterkt, is herkenbaar hoor.
En de verschijnselen zijn al zwaar genoeg van zichzelf.
Ik raad je, net zoals Annemieg doet, aan om nu heeeeel langzaam af te bouwen.
Met 20% en 3 of 4 weken ertussen of 10%. Zeker niet meer dan 20%, anders heb je jezelf ermee.
Ik heb verschillende dingen geprobeerd en heb het alleen mezelf maar zwaar gemaakt, niet te doen zelfs.
Ik weet dat het dan langer gaat duren, dat is frustrerend, maar het moet wel vol te houden zijn anders ga je er aan onder door en dat is niet de bedoeling toch?
Gebruik je nog kalmerende medicatie om het te verzachten?

lvgrtjs, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje, het doet me ontzettend goed dat je tussendoor goede dagen hebt. Die zijn zo belangrijk in het afbouwproces. En dan bedoel ik niet alleen de emotionele steun die je er uit kan putten, het geeft me vertrouwen in het lichameliijke verder afbouwen: als jouw lichaam zich nu vrij goed hersteld van een afbouwstap heb je namelijk veel meer kans dat je de volgende stappen met niet al te veel problemen kan nemen. Ik ben wel blij dat je zelf ook inziet dat je vanaf nu in kleinere dosissen moet gaan afbouwen, want inderdaad relatief gezien worden de stappen natuurlijk alsmaar groter en ik wil niet dat je het risico loopt om een grote terugval te krijgen: liever wat trager (en dus langer) dan dat het mis gaat! Het is aan jou om te bepalen met welke dosis je na de 10 mg verder wil minderen. De meesten stellen de grens op 20%, ikzelf ben nog één keer met 25% afgezakt. Alles hangt af van hoe je je voelt op het moment dat je weer gaat minderen. Maar neem aub geen risico's, speel liever op zeker! Bedankt voor je aanmoediging wat betreft de uroloog: nu ik maar een week meer moet wachten zie ik het toch wat positiever in. Natuurlijk is dat iets puur psychologisch maar dat maakt niet uit: voor mij is een week een te overziene periode. Ik doe zelf nu al bekkenbodemspieroefeningen en ze werken absoluut: het plassen zelf gaat al een stuk makkelijker, al zal ook de cranberry zijn rol hierin spelen. Het belangrijkste is wat er als resultaat van de onderzoeken uit de bus zal komen.
@Germa: oh, ik herken jouw verhaal over de vergeten paroxetine zo goed! Mij is het meer dan één keer overkomen, zowel tijdens het "gewone" slikken als tijdens het afbouwproces en inderdaad: na de middag voelde ik dat er iets mis was, kon het niet echt benoemen tot het kwartje viel: ik heb mijn ochtendmedicatie niet genomen. Op dat moment is het eigenlijk al te laat voor die medicatie, al heb ik ze wel altijd genomen maar ook ik heb me die dagen doorgeworsteld met alprazolam. Ja, op die momenten begrijp je zo goed wat paroxetine met je lijf eigenlijk doet: het is een soort van inzicht dat je een heleboel verder kan helpen want het geeft nogmaals aan dat paroxetine een hele grote invloed heeft op ons hele systeem. Het slapen lukt over het algemeen goed: alleen op dagen dat er dingen echt misgelopen zijn heb ik toch die tweede slaappil nodig. Dat is tot nu toe twee keer gebeurd met gisteren de laatste keer: ik had de hele namiddag lopen jekkeren omdat één van de hondjes op het bed geplast had en ik dat pas rond half 4 gemerkt had en toen dus nog moest beginnen aan het wassen van de twee donzen, de beschermhoes van de matras ed en ik kreeg het allemaal pas klaar tegen kwart voor middernacht. Toen was ik zo opgedraaid dat ik de slaap echt niet meer kon vatten en om 2 uur heb ik uiteindelijk dan toch die tweede slaappil genomen. Om 12 uur vanmiddag ben ik opgestaan. Ik heb ietsje minder behoefte aan slaapuren maar heel veel verschil zit er nog niet op. Misschien is dit ook te wijten aan de pijn die ik constant heb ter hoogte van mijn blaas: pijn put uit. Ik moet op 29 januari naar de intake bij de therapeute. Ik heb gekozen voor gestalttherapie omdat ik daar heel goede ervaringen mee had in het verleden. Maar het blijft gespannen afwachten of het met deze vrouw ook gaat klikken. Dat "klikken" is voor mij een must, anders kan ik niet verder met haar. Dat ik niet meer zo snel in paniek schiet is ongelooflijk fijn! Naar mijn gevoel heb ik het te danken aan Gabry: op de een of andere manier heeft ze blijkbaar een heel gevoelige snaar geraakt in één van haar mails. Sinds die mail is er een soort van knop omgedraaid in mijn hoofd, ik kan het echt niet beter uitdrukken. Nu werkt ook therapie vaker op die manier bij mij: ineens krijg ik een inzicht in iets dat al langer speelt en daarna kan ik dan weer op een andere manier verder met de hele zaak. Het is zoals Zwelgje het uitdrukte een soort van handvat dat je aangereikt wordt en dat mij in ieder geval ontzettend vooruit helpt. Ik kan vaak niet benoemen wat nu precies tot een bepaald inzicht geleid heeft, volgens mij is het iets dat inspeelt op mijn onbewuste angsten. Daarom is het voor mij van zo'n groot belang dat ik de therapeute mag: pas als er voldoende vertrouwen is kan ik openstaan voor nieuwe inzichten, anders blijft er een te groot wantrouwen zodat ik me niet kan "overgeven" aan de therapeute en dan raak ik echt geen stap verder.

----------


## Geram

@annemieg,

Vroeger heb ik wel eens een dosis vergeten , toen zat ik nog op 20 mg, maar daar merkte ik niets van!?
Maar nu tijdens het afbouwen ineens wel, heeeeel vreemd. Ik heb toen ook niet nog ingenomen omdat het te laat in de middag was en dan ivm het het slapen daarna.
Zo ook nu had ik niet nog ingenomen.

Fijn dat je slapen de meeste keren goed gaat! Het is ook logisch, als er iets gebeurt, dat je dan niet in slaap kunt komen, ik ervaar hetzelfde, lig dan helemaal toto half vier wakker zoals eergisteren, een ramp vind ik dat.

Qua therapeut behoort het ook te klikken anders gaat het niet werken, er moet vertrouwen zijn, een veilig gevoel zijn, zoniet, om een ander vragen. Hoop dat het bij je gaat lukken, nog even geduld..grrrr:-)
En van pijn word je iid heel erg moe, dan heb je meer slaap nodig om bij te tanken.

Het in paniek schieten gebeurt mij als ik me niet goed voel of teveel verschijnselen heb, jammer genoeg, heb dat niet geheel onder controle.

Ik ben naar mn therapeut geweest gisteren en heb een hoop van me af gekletst. Ze vind dat ik heel goed bezig ben en steeds sterker word en steeds meer weet wat ik wel of niet wil. Ik laat/liet me nog geregeld om kletsen door een ander en bleef niet bij mezelf. Omdat ik de angst heb dat men me niet meer aardig vind, dat heb ik al van kinds af en is erg hardnekkig.
Maar daar gaan we aan werken.
Toch vind ze me sterker worden en eigenlijk is dat ook zo, alleen zie ik dat zelf vaak niet.
Ben nu onderhand al een jaar aan het afbouwen en ben er nog steeds :-), ik doe het toch maar ff.
Plus dat ik nooit meer in mn bed blijf liggen zoals ik heeeeeeel lang heb gedaan de jaren daarvoor.

Mn Psychiater belde nog even, een lieverd, over de lorazepam. Hij was zo boos op mn apotheek dat ze het merk Mylan niet gewoon in huis hebben.
Hij is bezorgd om me qua het afbouwen en vind het zo naar voor me als ik steeds 'ziek' word na een afbouw en drukte me nog op het hart om alsjeblieft langzaam te gaan.
Ik voel me nu aardig goed, wel heeel snel moe en zere benen en nog steeds geen 1 nacht doorslapen maar goed, ik moet het ermee doen.
Deze week zijn de nachten echt hopeloos, ga gebroken mn bed uit smorgens. Maar mag geen andere rustgever of slaapmiddelen meer dan de lorazepam.
Doe dus overdag rustig aan en stop met activiteiten als mn lijf dat aangeeft.

lvgrt. Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: elke dosis paroxetine die ik ooit vergeten ben op tijd te nemen moest ik in de loop van dezelfde dag al uitboeten! Misschien reageerde ik dus heel snel op veranderingen in de dosissen maar dat heeft dan ook gemaakt dat mijn lichaam zich wel vrij snel aanpaste toen ik begon met het afbouwen. 's Nachts wakker liggen is één van de meest vervelende dingen die ik me kan voorstellen. Dat is meteen ook de reden dat ik twijfel aan het helemaal afbouwen van de slaapmedicatie. Wakker liggen leidt vrij snel naar piekeren en sowieso leidt slaapgebrek mij heel snel naar geïrriteerd zijn en/of mij slecht voelen. Dus ik weet niet of ik wel terug wil leven met slapeloze nachten. Voorlopig lukt het met één slaappil meestal heel goed, al wordt die ook nog ondersteund door de alprazolam. Daar mee afbouwen doe ik pas als alles met mijn blaas- en galprobleem achter de rug is: geen twee dingen samen doen, één is al moeilijk en stressvol genoeg! En ik moet ook zeker zijn van de therapeute alvorens met de alprazolam verder te gaan.
Als je als kind geleerd hebt dat "aardig gevonden worden" van levensbelang is, raak je hier maar heel moeilijk weer van af. En bij stress-situaties is de kans ook erg groot dat je weer in dat patroon valt. Dat geldt voor elk patroon dat we aangeleerd kregen in onze jongste kindertijd, ze zijn allemaal ontzettend hardnekkig. Het enige wat je daar kan mee doen is in gesprekstherapie leren om het zoveel mogelijk los te laten en indien nodig, zoals nu met mij, na enkele jaren toch even terug naar een therpeute stappen zodat je jezelf weer op de rails krijgt zonder dat die boodschappen die je als kind kreeg, een té grote rol in je leven gaan spelen. Zo'n therapeute merkt ook vaak sneller dan jezelf hoeveel sterker je geworden bent en door jou daarop te wijzen, geeft ze je weer de kracht om ook op moeilijke momenten door te zetten. Inderdaad: je bent toch maar al flink afgebouwd en inderdaad: de tijd dat je in bed bleef liggen, ligt achter jou. Dat is toch een heel mooi palmares dat je bij mekaar gekregen hebt.
Wat een lieve, bezorgde psych heb jij getroffen: er zijn er echt niet veel dat het hem nadoen! Ook dat geeft je een steuntje in de rug.
Ja, die vermoeidheid en die pijnlijke benen, dat heb ik echt gedurende het hele afbouwproces gehad en ook daarna nog. De spierpijn in mijn benen is vrij snel na het afbouwen gestopt. Maar nu pas lukt het me om met minder uren slaap toe te komen. Af en toe had ik het gevoel dat het nooit meer goed zou komen. En ik heb nog steeds veel slaap nodig maar dat is eigen aan mij, dat heb ik van kinds af aan nodig gehad en daar kan ik best mee leven.
Ik zou het vreselijk vinden als mijn nachten zo vaak onderbroden werden! Dan zou ik de moed heel snel verliezen denk ik. Maar wat bij mij wel helpt is het doen van een middagdutje en dat is een tijd lang echt mijn redding geweest: op die manier had ik toch nog wat aan de resterende uren van de dag. Geram, je kan echt niet meer doen dan je activiteiten aanpassen aan je vermoeidheid; het slecht slapen hangt zo duidelijk samen met de paroxetine en daar is niks aan te verhelpen. Het is al heel wat dat je je weer terug redelijk goed voelt: deze keer heb je beduidend minder tijd nodig gehad om terug stabiel te worden en dat is ook belangrijk voor de rest van het afbouwproces.

----------


## annemieg

Beste allemaal: nog een reactie op het afbouwen van de paroxetine om toe te voegen aan het lijstje: irritatie van de blaas. Ik ben dus vandaag terug naar de uroloog geweest voor een onderzoek van mijn blaas: het onderzoek is niks pijnlijk en ik kreeg vrij snel te horen dat er niks verkeerd te zien was. Ondertussen laat de uroloog water in je blaas lopen. Daarna moet je op een speciale WC dat water weer uitplassen en dan meet die machine of je plasstraal wel sterk genoeg is. Maar dat plassen lukte dus absoluut niet, alhoewel ik best voelde dat mijn blaas vol was (dat is nu net al tijden het probleem: ik voel best dat mijn blaas geledigd moet worden, alleen wil de straal urine maar niet op gang komen en dat geeft op den duur pijn omdat ik met een overvolle blaas rondloop). De uroloog snapte het helemaal niet. Uiteindelijk mocht ik van die machine-WC af want er kwam toch niks. Toen we terug in de spreekkamer kwamen gaf de uroloog aan het niet te begrijpen: we hadden samen gezien hoe het water in mijn blaas liep, ik had het (terechte) gevoel dat mijn blaas vol was en toch kon ik niet plassen. Op een gegeven moment vraagt de man "jij neemt toch geen anti-depressiva?". Mijn kwartje viel onmiddellijk: ik heb uitgelegd dat ik sinds september gestopt was met de paroxetine en ja, sindsdien had ik voor het eerst die plasproblemen! Oorzaak gevonden, aldus de uroloog: anti-depressiva werken ook op de blaas en als je dus stopt, ontspant je blaas zich soms (zoals bij mij) niet meer naar behoren. Ik ben op het plantaardige "Urgenin" gezet dat de blaas zou moeten helpen zich te ontspannen (Hibiscuscapsules zouden ook dat effect hebben maar de uroloog heeft nu eenmaal meer kennis en ervaring met Urgenin). Want de enige oplossing is...terug aan de anti-depressiva of aan spierontspanners en dat vinden we beiden een veel te drastische oplossing voor dit probleem. Omdat ik te lang met een overvolle blaas rondgelopen heb, is er dus uiteindelijk die blaasontsteking ontstaan, waardoor het probleem nog acuter werd. Ik kan iedereen melden dat ik, eens ik terug in de auto zat, behoorlijk gevloekt heb! Waarop heeft die rotzooi eigenlijk geen invloed nagelaten? En de dokters en psychiaters en farma-industrie maar volhouden dat anti-depressiva relatief onschuldige geneesmiddelen zijn waar je zo weer vanaf komt en dat ze echt niet zoveel bijwerkingen hebben...Ik weet nu al wat de reactie van mijn huisarts woensdag zal zijn: oh wat erg voor jou, maar ondertussen blijft ze wel haar geloof in de vertegenwoordigers van de farma-industrie bewaren en ben ik een "pechvogel" omdat ik hiermee nu ook al aan de sukkel ben.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg

Jemig zeg, wat een gedoe allemaal met die rotparoxetine. Dat het ook dit bij jouw teweegbrengt.
Ik schrijf direct dat medicijn even op voor het geval dat!
Ik hoop dat Urgenin snel van je probleem af zal helpen!!
Want terug naar AD is geen optie!!
Ben zo blij met mijn psychiater die de problemen erkend of hij dit ook weet, weet ik natuurlijk niet.
Ik zit nu 5 dagen op 1.1ml en het is weer heftig hoor, hoewel er veel stress is geweest om mn oudste dochter die ook even ging hyperventileren en angstaanvallen kreeg. Ik schoot dus ook direct in de paniek en erge schuldgevoelens. Was het mijn schuld vanwege mijn nare tijden? Ook kon ik haar geen tips geven, het werkte alleen maar averechts, dus mocht dat niet meer doen. Toen was het gedaan he.
Het gaat nu beter met haar, heb haar weer durven bellen en ben een stuk rustiger geworden, maar het heeft er diep ingehakt deze afgelopen week.
Daarbij 2 nachten niet geslapen en de rest maar 4 uurtjes, om wanhopig van te worden.
Heb de psych erover gesproken maar krijg geen geen Diazepam waar ik om vroeg. Hij vertelde, als je teveel pammen neemt, ik neem de Lora al, dan stapelen die pammen zich op in je lijf en kun je depressief worden en dat willen we niet !!
Hij stelde voor om toch maa Amitryptiline te nemen die ik had gehad van de slaapdokter....nou dat was geen succes, nachten wakker gelegen. Het komt dus hier op neer, ik kan niet meer tegen die troep.
Blijf nu alleen bij de lorazepam. Als ik na 3 uur wakker ben met een halve lora genomen te hebben, neem ik nog een halve, kan ik weer 3 uurtjes slapen hopelijk.
Overdag doe ik zuinig aan met de lora, probeer 2x een kwart, alleen ging dat vandaag even niet.
Begon vanmorgen helemaal te shaken en heb een halve genomen.

Sterkte Annemieg

----------


## annemieg

@ Geram, ik ben er ook echt ongelukkig over dat het maar niet stopt met de bijwerkingen van die paroxetine. En inderdaad: terug naar de anti-depressiva is absoluut geen optie, van m'n leven niet meer. De Urgenin helpt maar het gaat superlangzaam. Ik ben het even allemaal spuugzat en dat koude weer doet mij ook bepaald geen goed. Ik ben blij dat ik dinsdag naar de therapeute kan, ik heb een steuntje in de rug broodnodig want ik ben bang dat ik anders weer inzak. Door mijn enorme afkeer van deze koude ben ik ook gaan beseffen dat ik nog steeds in een rouwproces zit ivm mijn gedwongen verhuis en het zo klein moeten gaan wonen. Ik kan momenteel alleen maar de negatieve dingen zien rond de flat hier terwijl ik best weet dat ik het in de zomer weer heel anders zal ervaren. Maar feit is dat de winterse perioden hier toch wel veel langer zijn dan de periodes met lekker weer waarbij de deur constant open kan blijven staan en ik kan genieten van een groot terras. Gelukkig blijven de paniekaanvallen bij mij uit, ik ervaar alleen een heel diep gevoel van verdriet en ik huil weer makkelijk en veel. Slapen lukt de ene nacht met één slaappil maar de volgende nacht heb ik er toch terug twee nodig. Ik laat het maar even voor wat het is, tot ik bij de therapeute ben geweest en mij een beeld kan vormen van wat ze voor mij kan betekenen. Ik volg je psych absoluut in zijn stelling dat je moet opletten met het opstapelen van de pammen, maar voor mij blijft het inslaapmiddel Zolpidem momenteel heel heel belangrijk. Met Amithryptiline zou ik opletten want dat is weer een anti-depressivum, zij het dan wel van een heel ander soort dan de paroxetine en je raakt er veel makkelijker weer van af. Het wordt inderdaad voorgeschreven voor slaapproblemen maar ik kon ook niet tegen de troep. Doe aub niet te veel je best om zuinig aan met de lora te doen: je bent bezig met afbouwen van de paroxetine en daarbij mag je echt niks anders gaan afbouwen, want dan ga je inderdaad shaken. Er moet echt wel een hele tijdsspanne liggen tussen het afbouwen van de paroxetine en de volgende afbouwfase omdat de paroxetine zo ontzettend lang in je lichaam blijft zitten (zie maar mijn blaasproblemen die zich een half jaar na het afbouwen pas manifesteren). Ik denk dat de paniekaanvallen ook samenhangen met het proberen tegelijkertijd af te bouwen van de paroxetine en zuinig te zijn met de lorazepam. Geram, echt niet doen, doe het stap voor stap en laat aub voldoende tijd tussen de ene afbouw en de volgende. Ik geef het inslapen op één slaaptablet 1 uur: lukt het dan niet, dan neem ik alsnog een tweede. Daar ben ik mee begonnen toen de diagnose over mijn blaas viel: ik begreep ineens heel goed hoe voorzichtig ik moet zijn met nu al een tweede medicijn af te bouwen. Mijn lichaam is duidelijk nog niet klaar met de verwerking van het stoppen met de paroxetine, dus ik geef het afbouwen van de zolpidem wel een kans maar ik probeer het niet meer te pushen. Lukt het dan is dat fijn, lukt het niet, dan even niet. Eerst moet mijn lichaam totaal gewend zijn aan leven zonder paroxetine. Dus aub, wat men ook zegt, doe het afbouwen van de paroxetine eerst helemaal volledig uit. Dan las je minimaal (echt minimaal!) een half jaar in en dan mag je beginnen met het afbouwen of het zuinig zijn op de lora. Als je het blijft samen proberen raak je niet uit de cirkel van paniek- en angstaanvallen en dat moet eerst doorbroken worden (samen met het afbouwen van de paroxetine want paroxetine lokt absoluut deze aanvallen uit en het afbouwen nog meer dan het gebruik an sich). Stap voor stap doen!

----------


## Geram

Hoi annemieg,

Hoe vergaat het jouw met je blaasproblemen?

Ik zit weer in een afbouw, zit sinds 3 dagen op 0,9 ml.
Het is erg heftig, ben erg agressief en dat is beangstigend en erg verdrietig. Word er wanhopig van, ondanks dat ik weet dat het erbij hoort.
Het lijkt wel, hoe minder ik krijgt, hoe erger de verschijnselen.
Ik neem mn lora trouw in, moet wel anders is het niet te doen.
Ik ben bang, bang dat het nooit over gaat, moet huilen.....
Maar moet sterk zijn, mn kleinkinderen komen luchen en vanmiddag oppassen....

lvgrt,
Geram
Ben ook weer erg duizelig

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ondanks de negatieve berichten ben ik toch blij wat van jou te vernemen. En ja, het hoort er bij maar dat maakt het echt niet makkelijker om te dragen. Ik vrees dat je gelijk hebt met je aanvoelen dat het hoe minder je krijgt, hoe erger de verschijnselen worden. Laat me even verduidelijken dat ik dit niet letterlijk bedoel: wat ik bedoel is dat je na zo'n lange strijd met het minderen, gewoon niks meer kan hebben, dat inderdaad de laatste loodjes daardoor enorm zwaar wegen. Naar mijn aanvoelen ligt het niet zozeer aan de lage dosis maar aan het feit dat je al zo lang met zo weinig resultaat met afbouwen bezig bent. En ik zou zeggen: laat jezelf tot een bepaalde hoogte gaan, heb niet steeds het gevoel dat je je sterk moet houden. Naar mijn ervaring leidt net dat absoluut sterk willen houden op den duur tot een zware inzinking want geen mens kan dat aan. Gun je zelf nu een paar dagen rust en laat de tranen eindelijk maar komen tot ze gewoon "op" zijn. Ja, ik weet het: je hebt het gevoel dat je, eens je je tranen laat komen, niet meer gaat kunnen stoppen met huilen. Maar meidje, van je tranen alsmaar inhouden word je bepaald ook niet gelukkiger. Alle verdriet, wanhoop, agressie, angst...moet er echt even uit kunnen. Je bent een soort snelkookpan die op punt staat te ontploffen als je de knop er niet afhaalt. Last van duizeligheid heb ik, nu meer dan een half jaar verder, ook nog regelmatig! Want dat komt er ook nog eens bij: eens je afgebouwd hebt, zijn alle bijverschijnselen nog niet uit je lichaam. Ik heb nog steeds last van mijn blaas, al is het ondertussen leefbaar en hanteerbaar geworden, net zoals met de duizeligheid: ik voel dat het langzaamaan wel mildert, dus ik kan er eventjes weer tegen. Ik ben erg blij te lezen dat je de lora heel trouw neemt: dat is je strohalm en je doet er heel heel goed aan deze volop te gebruiken. En het slapen gaat bij mij intussen ook wat beter in die zin dat ik eindelijk, eindelijk met wat minder uurtjes slaap toe kom. Maar ook op dat vlak moet ik nog een weg afleggen. Waar ik momenteel het meeste verdriet om heb ik dat ik de 20ste maart weer onder het mes moet: mijn galblaas moet er uit want ze zit vol stenen. Dat heeft men bij mijn opname in december, in een ander ziekenhuis wel gezien op de spoedafdeling maar het verslag is niet doorgedrongen tot de behandelende arts op de afdeling waar ik terechtgekomen ben. Zo ben ik met misselijkheid, braken, niet meer kunnen eten opgenomen en naar huis gestuurd toen men eindelijk met eigen ogen vastgesteld had wat ik al de hele tijd beweerde: dat het helemaal niks met mijn darmen van doen had. Dat het wel mijn blaas en dus ook galstenen waren wou men gewoon niet eens in overweging nemen: ik ben Crohn-patiënt, ik had/heb buikpijn en was/ben misselijk dus het MOEST wel aan mijn darmen liggen, wat ik als 30-jaar ervaringsdeskundige op dat gebied ook maar bleef beweren! Het heeft mijn hele vertrouwen in dokters onder het vriespunt doen dalen en het is dat ik voel dat er echt iets moet gebeuren met die galblaas en dat ik de chirurg ken (hij heeft mijn tweede Crohn-operatie gedaan), anders zou ik deze operatie niet eens laten doen en blijven rondlopen met de constante misselijkheid. Daarom nog één goede raad: ga volledig af op je intuïtie bij het afbouwen, laat je niks aanpraten wat betreft de dosis waarmee je afbouwt of het tempo waarop je wilt afbouwen, doe het zoals jij voelt dat het voor jou het beste is! En laat af en toe wat van je horen (maar ook hier: laat je niet verleiden tot iets waar je echt geen zin in hebt!!!!!). Liefs

----------


## Geram

Gadverdarrie, het gaat dus helemaal niet lekker met je en dan nog onder het mes, heftig hoor en niet fijn!!
Wens je heel veel sterkte!

Soms denk ik het allemaal zelf wel te kunnen en kom ik niet op de site, maar ik trok het ff niet meer.
Dank voor je lieve reactie!!

liefs,

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: eerst en vooral: dank voor je dank! Voor mij is en was de site net een heel goede uitlaatklep, vooral op die momenten dat het allemaal erg veel werd. Ik weet wat je wil zeggen met "soms denk ik het allemaal zelf wel te kunnen" maar de realiteit is voor mij toch dat het forum een sterke opkikker kon en kan geven, net omdat het hier ook kan dat het allemaal te veel wordt, zonder dat je daarop aangekeken wordt. Afbouwen van paroxetine is zo ontzettend heftig dat iemand die het niet meemaakt of meegemaakt heeft, nog zo erg z'n best mag doen om het te begrijpen, het echt vatten is alleen weggelegd voor wie het meegemaakt heeft of zelf midden in het proces zit. En ik ben best ook geschrokken van hoe lang de naweeën van het goedje nog een rol spelen in je dagdagelijkse leven: dat had ik helemaal verkeerd ingeschat, al weet ik dat er best mensen zijn die na het afbouwen nog weinig last hebben, die het blijkbaar allemaal te verwerken gekregen hebben gedurende hun afbouwperiode. Bij mij is het afbouwen op zich na de eerste hevige terugval, relatief vlot verlopen maar ik krijg nu nog altijd te maken met de afkickverschijnselen. En het moeilijke daar aan is net dat je vaak niet meer de link legt met het afbouwen. Zo heeft het de uroloog echt hoofdbrekers en wanhoop gekost om te achterhalen waar mijn problemen met het plassen toch vandaan kwamen: altijd weer opnieuw overliep hij de lijst van de medicatie die ik nog slik, en telkens weer vond hij geen oorzakelijk verband met het moeilijk tot niet kunnen plassen. Het was echt een bijna wanhopige vraag die hij stelde toen hij me dringend vroeg: "je slikt toch geen antidepressiva". Pas toen hij ten einde raad die vraag stelde vielen alle puzzelstukjes in mekaar. Had ik dit gehad tijdens het afbouwen dan was de diagnose veel sneller en makkelijker gesteld geweest maar ik moest die ene uitzondering op de regel zijn die pas na een half jaar dergelijke bijverschijnselen kreeg en het ene niet meer aan het andere koppelde...Dan heb je zogenaamd vrij vlot afgebouwd maar dan besef je pas veel later dat het goedje echt wel bijzonder zwaar in je lichaam te keer is gegaan!

----------


## Geram

Annemieg,

Je hebt ook gelijk dat er niemand anders is die het begrijpt of kan begrijpen.
Zit nu al te janken achter de pc, voel me zo naar.
Zie op tegen het weekend, krijg mn 2 kleinkinderen voor anderhalve dag en weet dat ik het niet trek nu. Maar hoe leg ik dat mn dochter uit. Zij gaan een weekendje weg, en de eerste nacht zijn de kindjes bij andere opa en oma. Maar ik moet het alleen doen en de ochtenden zijn zo druk, om 6 uur zijn ze al wakker en willen naar beneden. Terwijl ik ruim 2 uur nodig heb om uit te rusten van de vermoeiende nacht. Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.
Kan het er eigenlijk niet bij hebben maar ook niet als Joyce boos zal worden als ik afzeg.
Moet er nog even over nadenken wat te doen.

liefs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, tsja daar zit je echt in een heel moeilijke positie: je hebt beloofd om de twee kinderen van je dochter anderhalve dag bij te houden maar tegelijkertijd weet je dat je dat niet trekt. Je bent momenteel zo moe dat de drukte van zelfs je liefste kleinkinderen er nu even niet bij kan. Ik ken je situatie helemaal niet, weet ook niet in hoeverre je dochter beseft hoe moeilijk jij het wel hebt met het afbouwen van de paroxetine en het feit dat dit al zo lang aansleept. En toch ga ik je adviseren het aan te kaarten bij haar. Denk er al vast aan dat ze zeker teleurgesteld gaat zijn want zij heeft natuurlijk haar eigen plannen. Probeer enigszins begrip op te brengen voor haar teleurstelling en zoek samen misschien naar een vervanging voor jou. Is er een vriendin van je dochter die het kan overnemen? Kunnen de andere oma en opa het opbrengen om hun kleinkinderen niet één dag maar eigenlijk bijna 3 dagen bij zich te hebben, kunnen ze misschien bij een ander familielid gaan logeren? Laat je dochter even boos zijn op jou want het is begrijpelijk vanuit haar standpunt dat ze niet blij zal zijn met de verandering in de plannen. Maar probeer heel goed voor ogen te houden dat je je kleinkinderen nu echt niet kán opvangen: ze zouden bij jou momenteel gewoon niet de best mogelijke zorg krijgen want jij bent doodop, kan je heel moeilijk concentreren en kan de vermoeidheid die jonge kinderen nu eenmaal met zich meebrengen er gewoon niet bij hebben. Als mama zal je dochter zelf binnenin best weten dat het niet goed is haar kinderen bij iemand te laten die dat op dit ogenblik niet aankan. Diep in haar hart zal zij ook best weten dat je hierin beter open en eerlijk kan zijn. Als je het niet aankan is het gewoon echt niet te verantwoorden dat je de zorg voor hen op je neemt. Zie de boosheid van je dochter niet zozeer tegen jou gericht maar naar de situatie toe. Als jij morgen je been breekt vindt iedereen het heel vanzelfsprekend dat er een andere oplossing moet komen, duis waarom zou dat niet kunnen nu jij er fysiek en emotioneel gewoon helemaal doorheen zit? Ik denk zo dat je al een langere tijd voor je kinderen verborgen hebt gehouden hoe zwaar het afbouwproces je wel valt en ik herken mezelf zo goed in die houding: je wil je meest naasten niet de hele tijd belasten met jouw problemen. Maar er is een grens die je niet mag en kan overschrijden en dat is waar de veiligheid van de kinderen in het gedrang komt: door jouw afbouwen ben jij momenteel, hoe grof die ook klinkt, geen veilige haven om twee jonge kinderen die vol levenslust zitten op te vangen. Dat moet de boodschap zijn die je naar je dochter zult moeten overbrengen: het is echt niet dat je haar niet wilt helpen, je kan het gewoon op dit moment niet en het zou ook echt niet goed zijn voor de kinderen als je het wel zou doen. In je eentje twee levenslustige kinderen opvangen is sowieso al niet zo makkelijk maar als jij je zo slecht voelt, is het meer dan "niet makkelijk", dan is het "niet te verantwoorden". Niemand zou ermee gebaat zijn als er iets mis zou lopen omdat jij de kracht niet hebt om deze twee lieverds naar behoren op te vangen en in de gaten te houden. Als iedereen eerlijk met zichzelf is en de eerste grote teleurstelling verwerkt is, zal je dochter je waarschijnlijk wel begrijpen. En Geram: ook al begrijpt ze het niet, dit is te belangrijk om er niet over te praten! Als je toch ingaat op het voorstel om anderhalve dag op je kleinkinderen te passen en het gaat mis, dan vergeef je jezelf dat nooit. Dat zou een pak zwaarder te dragen zijn dan de boosheid van je dochter omdat ze een andere oplossing moet zoeken voor de kindjes. Ik ga nogmaals cru uit de hoek komen: jij hebt deze twee kinderen niet op de wereld gezet en jij bent niet verantwoordelijk voor oplossingen zoals opvang bij korte vakanties zonder de kinderen. Die tijd ligt achter jou, die is afgesloten toen jouw kinderen volwassenen werden en zelf beslisten om kinderen op de wereld te zetten. Ik begrijp je dilemma echt wel maar kinderen zijn te belangrijk om mee te gaan "experimenteren" waar je eigen grenzen liggen.
Meidje, ik wens je heel veel sterkte met het voeren van dit moeilijke gesprek met je dochter want ik begrijp maar al te goed hoe ontzettend zwaar dit voor jou moet zijn. Onthou echter dat ook moeders geen "almachtsmensen" zijn: ook mama's hebben grenzen waar ze zelf tegen aan botsen als ze hun kinderen willen helpen.

----------


## Geram

Dank Annemie,

Je heb helemaal gelijk.
Ik heb zelf voor een oplossing gezorgd. Mn jongste dochter gevraagd, hoewel zij zwanger is en 3 kleuters om zich heen heeft. Ik vroeg of ze 1 van de kleinkindjes kon hebben, toen zei ze gelijk, mam ze kunne beide komen. Zooooo lief, mn jongste begrijpt beter wat het betekent af te bouwen, ze zit in de zorg en kent deze middelen.
Toen moest ik nog de oudste verwittigen en dat viel reuze mee, pffffff had ik me er zo druk om gemaakt.
Mn schuldgevoel is ook gelijk weg en ik kan weer ademen.
Mn kleinkindjes vonden het niet zo leuk, ze vinden het hier altijd zo leuk, maar het kunnen spelen met leeftijdgenootjes bij mn jongste vergoed een hoop. En er komt zeker een andere keer als de verschijnselen minder zijn geworden.

Liefs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat fijn dat het zo snel alllemaal in orde gekomen is! Het is nu al duidelijk dat je jongste dochter ook met het op komst zijnde kindje, de boel goed onder controle heeft. Ook dat moet voor jou een opluchting zijn. Maar het allerbelangrijkste is dat beiden je dochter zeer goed beseffen door wat een helse periode je momenteel gaat én dat ze er ook echt rekening mee houden. Je hebt twee dochters om heel fier op te zijn want het zijn beiden meiden met een goed gevoel voor empathie. En ik ben er vrij zeker van dat ze dat oa van jou tijdens hun opvoeding meegekregen hebben. Dat je jongste in de zorg zit zal zeker ook een rol spelen maar vaak kunnen mensen wat ze op hun werk zien niet koppelen aan hun thuissituatie; je dochter kan het duidelijk wél! En ik ben blij dat je me zo snel op de hoogte gebracht hebt van het feit dat alles nu goed geregeld is en dat je je schuldgevoelens kwijt bent. Want het is iets dat toch de hele dag door mijn hoofd blijft spoken en nu kan ik met een gerust hart de rest van de dag door. Goed gedaan Geram en vooral goed dat je er geen gras hebt laten overgroeien maar direct ingegrepen hebt: je zou het je zelf ook heel moeilijk hebben kunnen maken door de moeilijke gesprekken als maar uit te stellen maar je hebt duidelijk goed in het snuitje dat dat je alleen nog maar extra zou belasten. Hou deze prima intuïtie goed vast en handel er zo veel mogelijk naar! Lieve groet!

----------


## Jamilli

Hallo, ben nieuw hier en op zoek naar mensen die ervaringen hebben met het gebruik van paroxetine en het afbouwen. Kwam daarom op deze "draad" terecht. 
Ik ben het middel op advies gaan gebruiken van mijn huisarts vorig jaar, toen er allerlei onverwerkte emoties uit het verleden en problemen met mijn puberdochter (die kenmerken heeft van een borderlinestructuur) me allemaal teveel werden. Leidde tot grote vermoeidheid, concentratieverlies en prikkelbaarheid. Ik heb er toen bijgezegd niet dik te willen worden (ik heb gezien waar het gebruik van a.d. bij mijn zusje toe leidde) heb al moeite gewicht op peil te houden. Er was mij verzekerd dat dit middel niet zou leiden tot gewichtstoename, maarrr,, je begrijpt m al: ben in 1 jaar tijd nog 10 kilo bijgekomen. :Mad:  (wat bij mij dan nu ook niet leidt tot een positief gevoel over mijzelf). Bijzonder, bij 3 emotionele begrafenissen waaronder die van mijn vader in november heb ik geen traan kunnen laten. Deze effecten (je bent jezelf niet) en het feit dat het met mijn dochter nu de goede kant op gaat (heeft goede begeleiding nu) hebben geleid tot mijn besluit te willen stoppen. Ik slikte 40 mg en ben van 40 naar 20 en recent van 20 naar 10 gegaan. Bezijden het feit dat ik vlak na de overgang naar een mindere dosis flink duizelig ben, merk ik niet veel. Heb overigens meer last van het afbouwen dan van het opbouwen. Toen ik eraan begon deed de dokter er zo makkelijk over (het middel) dat ik er eigenlijk niet over heb nagedacht het niet te doen. Allengs heb ik er veel over gelezen en schrok ik er eigenlijk van dat het toch zo'n zwaar middel is. (Nog een reden om te stoppen). Slik nu dus nog 10 mg en hoop er over een paar weken vanaf te zijn.

----------


## annemieg

@Jamilli, sorry maar ik ben doodsbang dat je veel te snel afgebouwd hebt en een behoorlijke terugslag gaat krijgen. Ik spreek uit ervaring: ik nam 30 mg, ben eerst naar 15 mg gegaan en dan naar 10 mg. Alles ging perfect en ik had mij niet voorbereid door te lezen op internet. Op een dag, toen ik enkele dagen op 10 mg stond, kreeg ik tijdens een middagdutje een vreselijke nachtmerrie die zo levensecht was dat ik een vriendin heb moeten bellen om mij terug in de werkelijkheid te krijgen. Het was zij die zich afvroeg of dit verschijnsel niet kon samenhangen met het afbouwen van de paroxetine en zo ben ik op dit forum gekomen. Ik ben net op tijd opgevangen door de leden die toen actief waren om er niet helemaal onderdoor te gaan maar het is echt kantje boordje geweest. Dat stramien heb ik ondertussen zo vaak meegemaakt dat ik bijna zou willen gillen: "terug naar 20 mg aub en wel per nu!" Ik weet echter dat zo goed als niemand door zijn (nou ja, meestal haar) arts deftig ingelicht is over wat afbouwen van paroxetine eigenlijk met je doet en dat bijna iedereen zelf moet ervaren hoe mis het loopt alvorens ze ons hier geloven. Dus ik ga je nu enkele raadgevingen geven, ook al omdat ik volgende week dinsdag naar het ziekenhuis moet voor het wegnemen van mijn gal en dan waarschijnlijk vrij lang "out" zal zijn omdat het geen kijkoperatie maar een ouderwetse hele operatie wordt. Je doet met mijn raadgevingen wat je wil, ik sein een andere afbouwster in dat je hier op het forum bent en ik kan alleen voor de rest hopen dat het goed gaat. Wat jij aan "bijwerkingen" van het gebruik van het middel ervaren hebt, hebben we hier allemaal ervaren. En daar zie je al een begin van de oneerlijkheid die hangt rond anti-depressiva in het algemeen en paroxetine in het bijzonder: "oh neen hoor, u komt er niet van bij" terwijl we allemaal kilo's en kilo's aangekomen zijn. En "neen, het vlakt je gevoelsleven echt niet af" terwijl iedereen hier net het tegenovergestelde zal zeggen. Nu mijn raadgevingen en ik volg je op tot en met maandag. Ga aub terug naar 20 mg. Blijf minimaal (echt minimaal!) 3 weken op die dosis staan. Het kan niet anders of je gaat afkickverschijnselen krijgen, net als bij het opbouwen. Als je na 3 weken echt het gevoel hebt dat je goed door de eerste afbouwverschijnselen heen geraakt ben, mag je naar 15 mg gaan (en aub niet naar 10 mg). Het hele cirkus gaat terug beginnen en ook hier weer: minimaal 3 weken op 15 mg en zeker wachten tot de bijverschijnselen helemaal weg zijn alvorens een nieuwe stap te zetten. Tegen die tijd ben ik wel terug en zal ik je terug opvolgen maar ik kan nu al zeggen: van 15 mg mag je nog één keer naar 10 mg gaan en dan moet je capsules van 1 mg laten maken en afzakken: eerst naar 8 mg, naar 6 mg, naar 5 mg en dan per miligram tot je aan de nul zit. Een doornsee afkickproces duurt ongeveer 10 maanden al zijn er mensen die er langer dan een jaar voor nodig hebben en hoe verder je bent, hoe zwaarder het allemaal wordt. Wat je zoal mag verwachten behalve de duizeligheid: huilbuien, nachtmerries, niet kunnen slapen of de hele tijd willen slapen, supergeïrriteerd en kortaf zijn, irrationeel reageren, hoofdpijn, spierpijn vooral in je benen, je terug zwaar depressief voelen...nou lees er maar enkele pagina's op na want het kan echt heel ver gaan. En nog één heel belangrijke raad: kom terug naar het forum als het mis gaat. Wij zijn hier allemaal net omdat we problemen gehad hebben met het afbouwen van paroxetine. Geloof aub niet wat welke dokter of psychiater je ook probeert wijs te maken: afbouwen van paroxetine is de hel! En ik heb dan eigenlijk nog makkelijk praten: ik was er met zo'n 5 maanden van af. Maar een half jaar na het stoppen kreeg ik ineens moeite met plassen: ik voelde wel dat mijn blaas vol zat maar er kwam geen druppel meer uit. Ik heb het grote geluk gehad dat ik een heel goede uroloog getroffen heb die bleef zoeken naar wat toch de aanleiding voor dit probleem kon zijn en op een bepaald moment bijna wanhopig uitriep: "maar jij slikt toch geen anti-depressiva!" Neen dokter, daar ben ik al een half jaar geleden mee gestopt en daarmee waren we dus bij de oorzaak van mijn "urineretentie". Dat was in december en ondertussen gaat het wel wat beter maar ik kan bepaald niet zeggen dat het probleem ondertussen over is. Ja, dit klinkt echt niet zoals je waarschijnlijk gehoopt had en ik zou maar al te graag willen dat jij die ene uitzondering op de regel zou zijn. Ik ben echter gepokt en gemazeld in de strijd tegen paroxetine en ik vrees dus het ergste. Sorry! Ik sein hierbij Geram in, een vrouw die al een hele tijd bezig is met de laatste loodjes die bij haar ontzettend zwaar wegen. Zo weet ik dat er, als ik in het ziekenhuis ben, tenminste één iemand is die het van mij kan overnemen. Ik wens je heel heel veel sterkte in je strijd!

----------


## Geram

Beste Jamilli,

Ik lees dat je een jaar aan de paroxetine zit. Dat is wel een voordeel denk ik. Ik vermoed dat je dan minder last hebt van het afbouwen dan dat je er jaren aan zit. ( ik nl 15 jaar).
Toch vind ik dat je te snel afbouwt, weet je prychiater hiervan?
Je zit nu op 10 mg.... is eigenlkijk te snel!
Al de afbouwverschijnslen die Annemie al opnoemde kun je krijgen en dat is geen pretje en ik kan er nog een paar opnoemen in geval je deze hebt of krijgt, zodat je weet dat het aan het afbouwen ligt; Angsten, agressie, kopstoringen dwz, heftige spanning in je hoofd zodat je het licht en geluid niet meer kunt verdragen, misselijkheid. Het wil niet zeggen dat je dit allemaal moet krijgen maar er is een kans dat je het wel krijgt. Er zijn ook mensen die er geen last van krijgen, alleen van schokjes in je hoofd.
Om al deze negatieve verschijnselen aan te kunnen of te minderen, moet je veel langzamer afbouwen!!

Ik weet niet hoeveel dagen je nu op 10mg zit?
Ik zou je adviezeren als je niet zo bar last heb nu van de 10 mg, wat nog wel na een week kan beginnen, om 4 weken op 10 mg te blijven staan, dan verder langzamer afbouwen, maar wel per 3 a 4 weken.
Vanaf 5 mg 20% of 10%, dat is afhankelijk van hoe erg je last hebt van de afbouwverschijnselen.
Annemie advizeerd je om pillen van 1 mg te laten maken, dat kan, is prima. Ikzelf heb suspensie, dat is vloeibaar, en is makkelijker om 10 of 20% af te bouwen.
Ik ben al ruim een jaar bezig om af te bouwen en het laatste half jaar is erg heftig, gun ik niemand.
Ik heb deze week het advies gekregen van de psychiater en psycholoog om pas weer af te bouwen al ik me 2 weken redelijk voel.
Ik deed het nl om de 3 weken maar had dan maar een paar dagen dat ik me redelijk voelde en dat is te weinig, uitputtend. Ik heb nl last van bijna alle afbouwverschijnselen.
De laatste milligrammen zijn het zwaarst bij mij, ook omdat ik niet goed kan slapen al anderhalf jaar, dan word je vanzelf erg wankel en onzeker en mentaal labiel.
En ja, ik wilde ook snel afbouwen, er snel vanaf zijn, maar zo werkt het helaas niet, dat kan niet. Bij mij gaat het dus echt 2 jaar duren voordat ik op 0 sta.
Maar ik slikte dan ook al 15 jaar.

Hoop dat je laat weten hoe het nu gaat... voor ondersteuning.

Grtjs,
Gerda

----------


## Geram

Hallo iemand?

Moet even mn verhaal kwijt.
Zit nu de 21e dag op 0,9 ml suspensie = 1,8 mg.
Normaal gaat het na 14 dagen beter, nu dus niet.
Word er zo langzamerhand echt wanhopig van!
Ben na 2 uur boodschappen zo kapot moe dat ik echt naar bed moet en kan janken. Heb nog steeds zere benen en ben geregeld misselijk. Ook komen mn kopstoringen weer terug zodat ik geen licht en geluid kan verdragen een elektrische geladen hoofd heb en met mn ogen dicht dor het huis strompel en en maar in bed ga liggen. Soms word ik erg agressief wat ik erg vervelend vind en de huilbuien houden ook maar niet op. Ben zo wankel als een dolle eend. En snachts slapen is al helemaal een ramp, word 4 x wakker, rust absoluut niet uit, hopeloos! Duizeligheid is ook heel erg naar, soms kan ik niet eens auto rijden of ik moet genoeg Lorazepaam nemen, wat ik ook wel eens doe omdat ik dan op bezoek wil bij mn ernstig zieke vriendin.
Heb al besloten samen met mn psychiater en psycholoog om nog langzamer af te bouwen. Moet me twee weken redelijk voelen voor ik weer minder mag, nou dat duurt deze keer wel erg lang. Het is al een maand geleden dat ik me redelijk voelde.
Ben het merendeel gekluisterd aan mn huis en dat doet me ook geen goed, word er knetter van.
Ik hoop dat Klaas nog op het forum zit en een reactie wil geven.
Heb even wat bemoediging nodig om dit vol te houden, kinderachtig he?


Hoop op reactie...Annemie kan niet, die ligt in het ziekenhuis.

Als je dit leest Annemie omdat je je laptop misschien hebt meegenomen, dan wens ik je veel sterkte en een goede revalidatie!!!

lfs, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Lieve Geram, oh meid, wat vind ik dit zo erg voor jou! Om Klaas te bereiken: probeer eens om zoveel pagina's terug te gaan en op zijn naam te klikken; met wat geluk krijgt hij toch nog een berichtje dat er een privé-bericht voor hem is! En we weten beiden dat hij net als jij een rotafbouw gehad heeft dus misschien heeft hij toch nog wat goede tips liggen. Ik ben geen arts en geen psycholoog dus van mij krijg je wat vragen vanuit de hoek van een leek die het zelfde meegemaakt heeft (en ook nog steeds met die stomme blaasproblemen zit!): hebben jullie overlegd of het eventueel een optie zou zijn om helemaal ineens met die paroxetine te stoppen ipv terug over te schakelen naar een langere afbouwtermijn? Ik weet dat ik altijd diegene ben die gaat voor de voorzichtigheid maar in dit geval begin ik nu echt toch te twijfelen...Zou het in jouw geval, net omdat jij zo ontzettend slecht reageert op de paroxetine-combinatie niet goed zijn om er dan ineens maar korte metten mee te maken en te stoppen met een soort van cold turkey vanaf dit moment? Inderdaad is Klaas hier eigenlijk de persoon die daarover een degelijk onderbouwde mening zou kunnen hebben net omdat hij (zonder te weten wat dat zou aanrichten) ook met een cold turkey gestopt is, maar ik weet niet meer van welke dosis hij gestopt is en ook hij heeft de cold turkey wel heel duur moeten betalen...Ik kan helemaal mis zijn maar naar mijn gevoel kan het bij jou al bijna niet slechter gaan dan het nu gaat, ook al zou je op dit moment (je zit nu op 1,8 mg) ineens zeggen "ik stop er gewoon helemaal mee, dan moet ik nog één keer dat vreselijke afbouwscenario door maar dan weet ik tenminste dat het na dat ene, heel zware, eindelijk misschien ook wel eens ophoudt en moet ik niet weer die aanpassing doormaken????? Hebben jullie doorgepraat of dat misschien in dit geval toch een beter alternatief is net omdat je dan weet dat het nog één keer héél heel zwaar gaat zijn maar dat je er dan ook echt van af bent? (PS: Maak je nou aub geen zorgen om mij en mijn revalidatie, dat komt wel goed want het is gelukt met een kijkoperatie). Ik zou het echt toch eens aankaarten of het geen optie is om toch maar in één keer de stap te zetten zodat je er dan echt eindelijk vanaf bent...Ik zit ook nog met die blaasproblemen maar geen haar op mijn hoofd dat er aan denkt om terug aan de paroxetine te gaan al ziet de uroloog dat gelukkig ook niet als optie! Houd je me op de hoogte? Liefs en heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Geram

Hey Annemie, wat fijn je reactie en super dat het een kijkoperatie is geworden, dat scheelt zo veel in het herstellen!!

Ik heb het daar niet over gehad met de psycho's want ze zeiden direct dat ik nog langzamer moest afbouwen, dus kwam ook niet zelf op dat idee om het daarover te hebben of die vraag te stellen..
Maar ik durf dat ook niet, ik vermoed nl dat ik 4 dagen weinig of niets heb binnengehad vanwege een bodempje suspensie, waarin blijkbaar niet meer genoeg zat, nou en daar werd ik al zooooo beroerd van, dat trok ik niet, ben bang rare dingen te gaan doen. (Je moet nl goed schudden voor je het gebruikt, heb ik misschien niet goed genoeg gedaan) Dus ineens stoppen is voor mij nu geen optie. Mn vriendin is niet meer te genezen, dat hakt er ook diep in en wil er voor haar zijn, dus veel lora's als ik erheen ga en dat is 2x per week. Het is vreselijk voor haar! En al die emotie's die daarbij los komen en de angst maken het afbouwen voor mij dubbel zo moeilijk.
Ben nu wel op ongeveer 0.8,8/7 gaan zitten vanwege de teruggekomen kopstoring. Ik heb dan altijd het idee als ik die krijg teveel seroxat binnenkrijg maar dat kan ook verbeelding zijn.
Ik heb nu het gevoel ietsje stabieler te worden. Piekeren is ook een oorzaak waardoor ik me niet beter voel, maar ja, hoe stop je dat he als je weet dat je vriendin zooo ziek is en je niet weet wanneer het einde daar is..

Ben superblij met je reactie!


Een goed herstel gewenst en liefs.X

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Ik heb Klaas een mail gestuurd met de vraag of het beter is om helemaal geen parox meer te nemen!
Ben benieuwd naar zijn reactie..

Liefs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik snap je redenatie waardoor je het niet aandurft om helemaal te stoppen. En ik weet ook niet of het wel zo'n goed idee is. Ik wil je zo graag die steeds terugkerende hervallen bespraren. Ik ben dan ook heel blij dat je toch contact met Klaas opgenomen hebt. Jammer genoeg voor hem is hij de specialist bij uitstek als het gaat over het stoppen met een cold turkey. En ik ben bang dat je zelf al de vinger op de zere wond gelegd hebt: de wetenschap dat je vriendin het niet gaat halen is een verschrikking. Ik heb het zelf anderhalf jaar geleden meegemaakt toen ik een vriendin moest afgeven aan baarmoederkanker. Mensenlief, dat hakt er echt zo vreselijk in. Het is een immens rouwproces en tot de dag van vandaag heb ik er nog steeds geen vrede mee. En op een bepaald moment is het echt niet te achterhalen of wat je nu voelt samenhangt met dat rouwen of met het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Je mag de beste intuïtie hebben, zoiets maakt dat je echt niet meer kan zeggen wat nu waar mee samenhangt. Want vergis je echt niet: de dingen als de kopstoringen kunnen ook een uiting van pijn en rouw zijn, eigenlijk moet ik zeggen: van een depressie, veroorzaakt door het moeten afscheid nemen van je vriendin. Ik had in ieder geval (en heb nog steeds) het gevoel dat het overlijden van mijn vriendin geleid heeft tot een vorm van depressie. Al is de pijn na anderhalf jaar gemilderd, een stuk ervan zit er nog steeds en naar mijn aanvoelen kan alleen tijd en het goed kunnen praten met iemand in je omgeving een verwerking mogelijk maken. En neen, er bestaat geen manier om dat piekeren te stoppen, je moet er door heen want als je dat probeert te vermijden kom je in een onverwerkte rouw terecht en dan brengt zelfs tijd niet meer de nodige soelaas. Eigenlijk maakt dat alle vragen rond je reacties op het afbouwen nog veel veel ingewikkelder. Wat jij hier nodig hebt maar wat niet te vinden is, is een integere farmacoloog: iemand die op z'n minst zou kunnen aangeven hoeveel risico je loopt als je zou beslissen om van de ene moment op de andere toch de paroxetine te laten, welke invloed dat mogelijk op je lichaam kan hebben en vooral of het een realistische optie zou kunnen zijn. Op zich zit je op een dosis die normaal gesproken laag te noemen is. Je hebt vanaf het allereerste begin heel slecht gereageerd op de paroxetine. Er zijn ondertussen al zoveel ervaringen met dat goedje maar de hele merde is dat het quasi onmogelijk is om te achterhalen welke info eerlijk is. Daar komen we dan weer terecht bij alle fabeltjes die de farma-industrie de wereld ingestuurd heeft en de onmogelijkheid om zelf een risico te kunnen inschatten op zoiets als het op deze dosis plots stoppen. En dan kan ik ook alleen maar terugvallen op de ervaringen van Klaas en ook op zijn enorme kennis van de werking van paroxetine en andere AD's. Het maakt me zo ontzettend boos en machteloos dat ze ons dat afgepakt hebben: het zelf durven inschatten van wat je denkt dat het beste voor jou en jouw lichaam is. Ook ik kan dus eigenlijk niet anders dan hopen dat Klaas met zijn enorme kennis van de werking van paroxetine, een advies of een doorverwijzing kan geven die betrouwbaar is. Ik probeer je van heel dicht op te volgen in zoverre het me lukt. Ik kom echt zo vaak mogelijk naar het forum: als ik er een dagje niet ben dan is het omdat mijn lichaam het even moeilijk heeft: mijn darmen, die stil gelegen hebben, proberen hun normale werking te hervatten maar met mijn Crohn is dat een behoorlijk zware klus. Vergeleken met wat jij nu moet beslissen over het al dan niet stoppen of toch doorgaan, is dit natuurlijk peanuts (want ondertussen ook herkenbaar en benoembaar) maar leuk is het toch niet en ik wil zeker niks beloven dat ik misschien even niet waar kan maken. Sterkte meid!

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Klaas heeft al teruggemaild, heel erg lief van hem!
Hij raadt het af om ineens te stoppen omdat ik nu nog zo sterk reageer op een minimale afbouw.
Moet het met 5% afbouw doen om de 6 weken of als ik me eerder een tijdje goed voel het iets sneller te doen. Als ik op 1 mg zit = 0,5 ml dit halveren en dan stoppen.
Hij heeft een heel schema voor me opgeschreven...Lief he.
Het is alleen lastig want het gaat dan bv van 0.86,0 naar 0,81,7 en dan 0.77,6 etc en zoveel streepjes staan niet op het spuitje, moet dus een beetje gokken.
Op het spuitje gaat het streepje per 0,1 ml. Zal om een ander spuitje moeten gaan vragen maar weet niet of die er zijn.
Dank voor je reactie en maak je geen zorgen als je even niet op het forum kunt, dat snap ik heel goed.
Je moet nu even goed voor jezelf zorgen, en hoop dat je snel herstelt!!

Liefs,
Gerda
Het gaat dus nog wel even duren jammergenoeg.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat is Klaas toch een lieverd dat hij nog altijd moeite doet voor wie in de shit zit met het afbouwen! Petje af voor hem: hij heeft het zelf zo moeilijk gehad en toch brengt hij het steeds nog op om ons van raad te voorzien. En ik zou zijn raad zo goed mogelijk proberen op te volgen. Of er spuitjes bestaan met een kleinere markering weet ik ook niet maar anders wordt het inderdaad toch wat gokken: zo ver kan je er niet naast zitten moet je maar denken...En ik vermoed dat Klaas zelf op deze manier gestopt is, dus was het voor hem toch ook een heel klein beetje gokken. Eventueel moet je eens bellen met een dierenarts of vragen naar speciale spuitjes voor babytjes: als er spuitjes bestaan met een piepkleine markering is het in één van beide sectoren vermits het bij beiden om wezentjes gaan die vaak maar 2 kilo wegen. Maak je over mij nu echt geen zorgen, ik genees stilaan wel. Ik wilde je alleen heel duidelijk maken dat, als ik eens niet antwoord het niks te maken heeft met het feit dat ik niet met jou zou meeleven maar dat ik dan echt even niet achter de computer kan zitten. Het belangrijkste is dat je nu raad gekregen hebt van iemand die zowat alles weet over paroxetine en dat we heel heel zeker weten dat Klaas verdomd goed weet wat hij zegt als hij raad geeft. Hij heeft zich zo in de materie verdiept dat er volgens mij niet veel is waarvan hij niet weet uit eigen ervaring of door er veel over te lezen van wat het goedje met ons lijf doet. Vergeleken met hem zijn we allemaal ongelooflijke leken en het is zo jammer dat hij, net als jij, ook in de hel gezeten heeft die afbouwen van paroxetine kan zijn. Maar houd ook in je achterhoofd dat de pijn om het afscheid van je vriendin zich eveneens vast zet in je lichaam: ons lichaam weet veel beter dan ons bewustzijn wat er eigenlijk in ons omgaat en het is niet om de tuin te leiden, wat soms wel lukt met je bewustzijn. Ik kan uit eigen ervaring eigenlijk alleen maar aanraden om zoveel mogelijk over je vriendin te praten maar dan met enkele mensen die je heel selectief uitkiest: mensen die met dezelfde pijn worstelen zijn de enigen die ook hier kunnen helpen en toch een beetje steun kunnen bieden. Want ook hier ga je stoten op een onbegrip dat je niet voor mogelijk houdt en dat kan je missen als kiespijn: daar ga je nog eens extra gekwetst door worden. Die paar mensen die dezelfde pijn voelen kunnen echter echt wel het verschil maken!

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Hoe gaat het herstel van je kijkoperatie en zijn je darmen weer op gang gekomen?
Hoop dat je het mentaal trekt allemaal!!

Het is nu de 5e dag op ongeveer 0.8,6 ml.
Heeeel erg duizelig en naar in mn hoofd vandaag, de lora brengt wat rust gelukkig maar het is zo naar.
Was vanmorgen zo boos om de paroxetine, wat zo'n kleine afbouw, 5%, met je doet.
Ik moet weer tanden bijten en volhouden. Zou terug kunnen gaan naar 0.9 ml maar daar ben ik dan weer te eigenwijs voor, vind ik zonde van de 5 dagen. Wil en moet het volhouden!!!
Ben wel erg gespannen erdoor.
Ga straks ook op bezoek bij mn vriendin die zo ziek is, heeft er ook wel mee te maken, moet auto rijden enzo.
En belooft om mn kleinkinderen van school te halen en hier te laten spelen, ze missen me, daar ze mij een hele week niet gezien hebben.
Moet me door deze dag heenslaan en zal vanavond wel kapotmoe zijn. Het moet maar even.
De volgende afbouw is pas 28 april, hoop met 2 weken weer wat bij te komen en hopen dat ik me enkele weken beter voel voor die afbouw.
Moet erg streng zijn voor mezelf om niet eerder af te bouwen, het zit er zo diep ingeslagen dat ik ervan afwil, dat het vergif is en me ziek maakt.
Vanmiddag een telefonisch gesprek met mn psychiater over toch een of ander slaapmiddel, zolpidem ga ik vragen, hoop dat hij het mij wil geven en dan hopen dat het ook werkt en ik de hele nacht doorslaap en uitgerust aan een nieuwe dag kan beginnen en niet zoals nu. Kom er gebroken en moe uit en moet dan nog de hele dag, het is uitputtend!
Alle andere slaapmiddelen heb ik al gehad en die werkten niet, ben dus heel benieuwd wat de psych gaat zeggen. Pammen krijg ik in ieder geval niet.

Ik kan wel met enkele mensen praten over mn vriendin, mn kinderen en nog een paar kennissen, áls ze op bezoek komen.

Wens je een goede dag toe!

Liefs, Gerda

----------


## rocker

Lieve mensen, allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie reactie's op het gebruik en afbouwen van paroxetine. Door jullie reactie's ben ik gewoon niet gestart met de medicatie. De huisdokter schrijft dit mijn inziens veel te snel voor. 
Ikzelf ben bijna zeker dat ik geen depressie heb. Heb geen privéproblemen. Ik denk eerder aan een burn-out. Moe na een dag werken met kleine kinderen, collega's van mijn leeftijd die al jaren thuis zijn, mijn laatste "actief" jaar begonnen. Ik zie het gewoon eventjes niet zitten en moet wat rusten. Ben nu 2 weken thuis, en voel me al een stuk beter. Zelfs zonder innemen van medicatie.
Ik hoop van na het paasverlof mijn opdracht opnieuw te kunnen opnemen, en er nog 9 maand tegenaan te gaan.
Zou ik later mijn huisarts laten weten dat ik de medicatie niet nam, of zwijg ik liever? Hij denkt dat ik ze neem, en dat ik ze lang zal moeten nemen... Toen ik het over mijn twijfels had, antwoordde hij me, niet al te veel op forums te kijken.. Hij weet best wat er moet gebeuren!! Hij zou me volgend jaar begeleiden met afbouwen???
Dus nog eens hartelijk dank voor jullie getuigenissen. Ben er steeds meer van overtuigd dat ik geen Paroxetine nodig heb, en steeds blijer dat ik er niet aan begon.

Moed en sterkte aan allen die het moeilijk hebben met afbouwen. Volhouden, zou ik zeggen.

----------


## annemieg

@Rocker: wat doet het zo goed dat we hier op het forum iemand zo ver krijgen dat die niet begint aan de paroxetine, je maakt mijn dag echt helemaal goed! Ik ga niet zo ver dat ik niemand ooit zo zeggen paroxetine te nemen maar het klopt perfect wat je zegt: men schrijft het veel en veel te snel voor, ook als er eigenlijk geen sprake is van een echte depressie. En raak er dan maar weer van af! En dan die typische reactie op jouw onder woorden brengen van je twijfels...Ik heb de ervaring dat paroxetine zelfs niet helpt als iemand wel een echte depressie doormaakt: het maakt van een mens een soort robotje, met totaal afgeveilde gevoelens en daardoor doe je inderdaad nog niks aan de fundamentele oorzaken van wat er mis is in je leven. Rust zoeken en vinden is een heel belangrijke eerste stap, ook al omdat ik in jouw verhaal inderdaad wel tekenen van een burn-out zie maar zeker niet van een depressie. Helpt dat niet voldoende, zoek dan iemand om mee te praten: een psycholtherapeut, een psycholoog, een coach...maar liever geen psychiater. Het is erg dat ik dit moet zeggen maar psychiaters zijn gevormd voor het voorschrijven van medicijnen, niet voor het bekijken, bespreken en verhelpen van je problemen. Wat je vraag betreft over het zeggen tegen je huisarts dat je de medicatie niet neemt: naar mijn mening doe je het beter wel. Hij of zij gaat er namelijk bij verdere behandeling van uit dat je ze neemt en gaat rekening houden met de eventuele interactie van andere medicijen (als het al om een integere huisarts gaat en dat durf ik toch te betwijfelen, naar mijn gevoel dringt een integere huisarts niet op deze manier aan en geeft hij/zij zelf andere alterntieven als je aangeeft een bepaald medicijn liever niet te willen nemen). Laat de laatdunkende commentaar over forums gewoon over je heen gaan, ga niet in discussie want het helpt jou geen millimeter verder. Zeg droogweg dat je toch besloten hebt de paroxetine niet te nemen. Dan ben je eerlijk tov je huisarts maar je laat je niet verleiden tot het nemen van de paroxetine en je verspilt ook geen energie aan een disucussie die je toch nooit kan winnen. Neem wel echt genoeg tijd om nu tot rust te komen en zet de stap naar een ander soort van hulpverlening als je er toch zelf niet uitraakt. Ik ben nu zelf in behandeling bij een psychologe en dat helpt me veel meer vooruit dan de medicatie ooit gedaan heeft: eigenlijk schuif je door het nemen van anti-depressiva je problemen voor je uit want je doet er niet echt iets mee, je zoekt niet naar de diepere oorzaak en dus pak je deze diepere oorzaak ook niet aan. Ik wil jou heel hartelijk bedanken dat je de moeite gedaan hebt om dit even te posten: af en toe word ik wel eens down van de steeds maar terugkomende patiênten die alweer een verkeerd afbouwschema gekregen hebben en niet weten hoe het nu in vredesnaam verder moet. Dan is het een enorme opsteker om te weten dat ik niet alleen deze mensen probeer te begeleiden bij hun moeilijke afbouwen maar dat we er hier zelfs in slagen iemand te behoeden voor het beginnen met deze rotzooi. Petje af voor je kritische manier van handelen: net als je het moeilijk hebt, is de neiging heel groot om toch maar dat pilletje te nemen in de hoop dat het je verder zal helpen. Ook voor jou moed en sterkte om door deze moeilijke periode te komen zonder pillen.
@Geram, ik heb het even mentaal moeilijk: vermits men me bij de operatie antibiotica gegeven heeft, zit ik weer opgezadeld met een mondschimmel waarvan pas vanmorgen het centje viel wat dat toch was wat ik voelde in mijn mond (terwijl het echt niet de eerste keer is dat ik zo reageer op antibiotica - maar als men mij niet expliciiet zegt dat men mij antibiotica gaat geven of gegeven heeft wil het knopje in mijn kop altijd pas om als ik al dagen rondloop met dat vieze gevoel in mijn mond). Maar tegen jou wil ik zeggen: volhouden nu! Je hebt van Klaas het beste afbouwschema gekregen dat menselijkerwijze mogelijk is en dat zou ik nu ook echt volgen. Ja, je gaat vanavond doodmoe zijn maar het heeft echt geen enkele zin om af te wijken van het afbouwschema. Misschien moet je er toch even over denken om de bezoeken van je kleinkinderen op een heel laag pitje te zetten: ik weet dat dit heel moeilijk ligt maar zij schieten meer op met een oma die uiteindelijk afgebouwd krijgt, ook al betekent dat dat ze haar nu (te) weinig zien dan met een oma die vreselijk worstelt met het afbouwen van die rotparoxetine. De tijd die je doorbrengt met je vriendin kan je later op geen enkele manier meer inhalen, dus daar zou ik wel voor gaan maar alles wat op één of andere manier wel in te halen is na het afbouwen, zou ik even helemaal terugschroeven, hoe pijnlijk dat ook is. Het zal immers niet alleen voor jou maar ook voor je naaste omgeving een hele opluchting zijn als je nu doorbijt en straks af bent van al dat afbouwgedoe. Wat betreft de Zolpidem: bij mij werkt het perfect. Het is een inslaapmiddel en dat is ook precies wat het doet: het maakt dat je snel inslaapt als je het een kwartiertje tot een half uurtje neemt voor het slapengaan. Wat je zeker ook moet doen is proberen tot rust te komen alvorens je aanstalte maakt om te gaan slapen: TV moet ten laatste een half uur voor het slapengaan uit, idem voor de computer en andere communicatiemiddelen. Ik trek de stekker van de telefoon uit, de GSM gaat volledig af en de computer gaat uit een half uur voor ik ga slapen. Het is voor mij de enige manier om tot mezelf te komen, en tot mezelf komen heb ik broodnodig om in slaap te kunnen komen. Anders blijven dingen malen in mijn hoofd en dan slaap ik zelfs met de Zolpidem niet in. En ik wil je er toch op wijzen: Zolpidem helpt bij mijn weten niet tegen het 's nachts wakker worden en niet meer in slaap raken! Ik snap heel heel goed hoe boos je bent op de paroxetine maar ook die boosheid moet je 's avonds toch proberen los te laten, net als het schuldgevoel dat je je kleinkinderen momenteel zo weinig ziet. Probeer ook om niet vanuit een negatief gevoel ("ik wil en zal het volhouden") naar het afbouwen te kijken maar vanuit een positief gevoel: Klaas heeft je een heel goed en uitgebreid en haalbaar schema aangeboden en dat schema is doenbaar. Het klinkt wat wollig maar het is echt belangrijk dat je geen rancune en boosheid gaat opstapelen want die twee gevoelens zijn nu net gevoelens die je beletten om goed te slapen. Het verdriet om je vriendin is op zich al moeilijk genoeg om te hanteren en daar is weinig tot niks aan te doen maar je moet echt een manier zoeken om dit verlies een plaats te geven zodat je er niet zelf mee aan ten onder gaat. Laat de rest dus aub zo veel mogelijk los, zowel in je dagdagelijks leven als in je gedachten (je wilt je kleinkinderen niet teleurstellen maar eigenlijk is dat momenteel te zwaar voor jou - je bent vreselijk boos op de paroxetine wat begrijpelijk is maar je hebt nu een uitweg met het afbouwschema van Klaas - je hebt verdriet om de aftakeling van je vriendin maar je zal echt een manier vinden om hier mee om te gaan als je jezelf toelaat om het soms heel bewust even uit je gedachten te bannen). Ik kan het moeilijk anders verwoorden maar het is superbelangrijk dat je 's avonds in bed kruipt zonder het gevoel dat er vreselijk zware dingen op je schouders rusten. Laat desnoods alle verdriet even toe terwijl je je "afsluit" van de wereld: laat de tranen van verdriet, van angst, van boosheid maar even helemaal komen en huil alles er uit. En probeer dan te gaan slapen met in je achterhoofd "ik ben weer één dagje verder met het afbouwschema, dit heb ik weer gehaald. Anders ga je ook met de Zolpidem niet gebaat zijn.

----------


## Geram

@Rocker,

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Annemie! Zeker als je niet echt depressief bent. En als je echt depressief dan weet je het, kan niet missen.
Hou jezelf goed in de gaten en schakel hulp in als je het zelf niet redt, zoals Annemie aangeeft.
Zoek desnoods op internet op wat een echte depressie inhoud, dan kun je je daar aan meten.
Wens je veel sterkte en moed om het zonder medicatie te doen.

Annemie, wat vreselijk jammer dat jet je mentaal niet goed gaat, heb echt met je te doen.

Ik kreeg geen Zoldpidem, omdat de psych niet wil dat ik verschillende medicatie neem. Ik kreeg Rivotril, nou dat heb ik geweten, kreeg na een half uur zo'n vreselijke kopstoring dat ik er wanhopig van werd, heb toen toch maar een halve lora genomen wat pas wat begon te helpen na ruim anderhalf uur.
Ben om 20:00 ziek naar bed gegaan en toch maar de 2mg Rivotril ingenomen in de hoop dat het nu wel ging werken.
Ben uiteindelijk in slaap gevallen om ongeveer 8:30 maar was om 22:00 alweer wakker van de hoofdpijn en misselijkheid en naar in mn hoofd en kapot moe.
Durfde niet weer lora te nemen en ben uiteindelijk in slaap gevallen om 0:00 rechtop tot 6 uur, wankelde alle kanten op. 
Ik kan er dus niet tegen.


Ga mn psych maar weer bellen. Doe het dan toch maar liever met de lora waarvan ik rustig word, hoewel het slapen dan wel waardeloos is.


Sterkte en Liefs, 'Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, Rivotril wordt meestal voorgeschreven bij het "rusteloze benen-syndroom" en bij "oorsuizingen" maar inderdaad soms ook bij kopstoringen. Wat ik niet begrijp is dat je psych aan de ene kant zegt dat hij geen extra medicatie wil geven (zoals de Zolpidem) maar wat is Rivotril dan? Naar mijn aanvoelen gelooft hij (of zij) gewoon niet in een inslaper, maar zeg dat verdomme dan ook zo! Waarom krijgen we zo zelden een eerlijke uitleg over de medcatie die men ons al dan niet wil geven?! Als ze de tijd willen nemen om in ons in verstaanbare lekentermen te vertellen waarom ze een bepaald middel al dan niet voorstellen (en ja, het is een "voorstel" om iets te proberen) dan kunnen we tenminste meedenken met de artsen. Heb je zelf het gevoel dat je vrij rustig in bed kruipt? En dan bedoel ik: kan je je zorgen even loslaten en je overgeven aan de slaap? Dat lijkt me namelijk een heel belangrijke vraag in het geheel. Zelf kan ik me vrij goed overgeven aan de slaap: door mijn medicatie die ik nu nog krijg (alprazolam en zolpidem) verval ik niet meer in piekeren zoals ik mijn hele leven ervoor altijd gedaan heb. Zo heb ik vanmorgen probleemloos doorgeslapen toen mijn thuishulp langsgeweest is om de nodige boodschappen te doen. Het enige waar ik blijf mee worstelen (ook 's nachts) is het plasprobleem maar daarvoor ben ik vandaag, voor één maandje, begonnen met de medicijnen die de blaashals doen verslappen waardoor mijn blaas legen eindelijk gemakkelijker zou moeten gaan. Het is de duidelijke afspraak met de uroloog dat ik dat middel (dat meestal gegeven wordt aan mannen die problemen hebben met plassen door een vergrootte prostaat) slechts één maand zal nemen: mijn lichaam moet het na een tijdje zelf weer overnemen. Dat soort van informatie wil ik krijgen van al mijn specialisten: een geneesmiddel dat wat precies met mijn lichaam doet en voor hoelang voorziet de specialist het innemen? Hoe en waar werkt het precies en wat zijn de bijwerkingen? 
Hebben de psych en/of de psychologe met jou al eens goed gekeken naar je slaappatroon en dan bedoel ik echt: op welk tijdstip ga je slapen? Is dit tijdstip altijd hetzelfde? Wat doe je vlak voor je gaat slapen? Hoe voel je je als je in bed kruipt: is het van "mogen" of "moeten" gaan slapen? Pieker je 's avonds zodat je niet in slaap raakt of wordt je midden in de nacht piekerend wakker en kan je de slaap niet meer vatten? Hoe voel je je 's morgens: ben je dan uitgerust of net nog doodmoe?
Je schrijft dat je om 8u30 in bed bent gekropen: ga je altijd zo vroeg slapen of doe je dat alleen als je je heel moe voelt? Welke invloed heeft de lora eigenlijk tot nu toe op je slaappatroon gehad? Ik kan het helemaal mis hebben maar naar mijn gevoel speelt de lora een zeer kleine rol op hoe goed of slecht je slaapt..terwijl het blijkbaar wel zijn werk doet tegen de kopstoringen. Of heb ik het nu helemaal mis? Zijn de slaapproblemen begonnen met het nemen van de paroxetine of had je er tevoren ook al last van? Ik stel je deze vragen ook omdat het bij mij zes maanden duurde na het stoppen van de paroxetine vooraleer ik eindelijk een verbetering van mijn slaappatroon kreeg (al was het bij mij dan omgekeerd: ik had door het paroxetine-gebruik net veel meer slaap nodig). Ik denk dat het van groot belang is om te weten in hoeverre je slaapprobleem samenhangt met het paroxetine-gebruik. Voor mezelf kon ik daar heel duidelijk in zijn: ik ben altijd een zeer slechte slaper geweest in die zin dat ik niet in slaap raakte omdat ik de knop 's avonds niet omgedraaid kreeg. De paroxetine heeft daarop geen enkele invloed gehad, die maakte alleen maar dat ik (nog) meer slaap nodig had dan tevoren (en ik heb altijd al veel slaap nodig gehad). Van je kopstoringen weet ik dat ze begonnen zijn na het nemen van de paroxetine, maar ik vind het belangrijk om te weten of we nu op zoek zijn naar iets om de bijwerkingen van de paroxetine dragelijk te maken, of naar iets dat los staat van het paroxetine-gebruik. En mijn vraag is dan ook hoe je psych dat slaapprobleem eigenlijk ziet (gekoppeld aan de paroxetine of net niet) en of jullie visies hierin wel overeenkomen. Ik merk zelf dat ik bij bepaalde artsen soms moet terugkoppelen naar het verleden: het blaasprobleem is ontstaan na het stoppen met de paroxetine, hoe raar dat ook mag overkomen bij de artsen die wel onderkennen dat paroxetine-gebruik kan leiden tot plasproblemen maar nog nooit te maken hadden met een patiënt die klaagt over de blaas net na het stoppen met het goedje: het kán dus toeval zijn dat beide dingen samen gebeurd zijn: stoppen met de paroxetine en het krijgen van de plasproblemen maar het kan ook net samenhangen want op elke "normale" reactie op medicatie is er wel ergens een patiênt die net de omgekeerde reactie krijgt...Zowel jjzelf als je artsen moete blijven openstaan voor alle opties en ik heb het gevoel dat vooral je psych zo bezig is met je niet meer medicatie te geven, dat hij/zij ook het oog verliest of er nu al dan niet een verband is tussen het nemen van de paroxetine, het ontstaan van de kopstoringen en je slaapproblemen. De dokters gaan het niet voor jou doen, dus je moet zelf proberen om een zo goed mogelijk overzicht op papier te krijgen van je klachten. Pas als jij een duidelijk overzicht hebt, ben je misschien ook in staat om jouw inzichten over te brengen op je psych. En dan kunnen jullie pas een stap samen verder gaan en gaan denken of je even aan symptoombestrijding kan gaan doen of niet.

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Ik heb vorig jaar een slaapondrzoek gehad bij de slaapdokter van het ziekenhuis. Doppen op mn kop snachts, daar kwam uit dat ik 6 x per nacht wakker word en dat dat moeilijk te behandelen is. Kreeg toen triptysol (ametriptiline), heeft een paar nachten geholpen. Moest toen stoppen, heb toen verschillende andere gehad met averechtse werking.
Heb het toen alleen op de Lorazepam gedaan, alleen werd de werking daarvan voor de nacht steeds minder.
Het slaapproblleem is iid begonnen door de paroxetine, daar zijn we nu wel achter en de kopstoringen ook.
Maar wat een bijverschijnsel is van de parox, word ook een afkickverschijnsel.
Heb 1 x de rivotril gebruikt (is ook voor een slaapprobleem, normaal gesproken) en werkte giga averechts, ben er erg ziek van geweest en daarbij werd ik echt wanhopig.
Neem ze ook niet meer, mag ook niet. Krijg nu, moet ik vandaag halen, Lormetazepam. De psych wil geen zolpidem geven, nog niet.
Maar ik weet ook niet als de lormetazepam averechts werkt of ik nog de zolpidem wil proberen, ik geef het dan maar op.
De lorazepam heeft s nachts goed gewerkt tot vorig jaar april, nu werkt het nog 3 uurtjes. Men haalde diegene uit de markt en heb verschillende andere merken geprobeerd en de Mylan werkt nog het beste. Alleen treed er gewenning op, helaas.
Ik heb het erg moeilijk gehad de afgelopen dagen. En ziek van de rivotril en ziek van de afbouw, vandaag de 7e dag.
Daarbij komt ook nog dat mn jongste dochter gister naar het ziekenhuis moest vanwege attractie's, harde buiken en pijn, wat veel te vroeg is.
Ze mocht gisteravond wel naar huis, maar moet bedrust houden, mag niks doen. Ben zoooo bang geweest gisteren, ze verlangt zo naar dit kindje. Ik moet er niet aan denken dat ze het verliest. Het is nog te klein om te kunnen overleven, nog 5 weken dan is het 'levensvatbaar' voor in de couveuse.

Ik ga vroeg naar bed als ik zooo vreselijk moe ben of een kopstoring heb zodat ik wel in het donker en zonder geluid moet gaan liggen.
Anders probeer ik het vol te houden tot tien uur, maar word na 3 uur of 4 uur meestal weer wakker. En daaarna zijn het hazeslaapjes.
Sta dus doodmoe op om (7 uur ga ik er dan uit) en ga dan aan de eethoek zitten tot ik de kracht vind om te douchen en aan te kleden, meestal rond tienen.
Het kan nu niet anders dan dat ik piekerend naar bed ga met de ook gedachten ik MOET slapen. Val meestal na een uur in slaap en word wakker met mn dochter in mn hoofd nu.
Ik ben nu heel erg somber, kan ook mede door de rivotril komen.

Mag ook tot vrijdag 12 uur geen autorijden.

Wil en moet vandaag bij mn dochter gaan helpen, voelde me gister al zooo schuldig en slecht dat ik niet bij haar kon zijn in het ziekenhuis, dat zoet zo'n pijn.

Kreeg nare gedachten....

Liefs,
Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, op zich is het een geluk dat je slaapprobleem echt goed onderzocht is, al schiet je er niks mee op! Het klopt perfect wat jij zegt: wat een bijverschijnsel is van de paroxetine, kan later een afkickverschijnsel worden. En dan moet je goed bedenken dat je, zelfs al heb je de eindmeet van de nul milligram behaaald, daarom nog niet af bent van deze afkickverschijnselen. Ik zeg dit niet om je bang te maken, maar je zult het uit mijn verhalen ook wel begrepen hebben: gestopt zijn betekent niet dat je ineens van alle vervelende verschijnselen af bent.
De slaapdokter had je triptysol voorgeschreven en dat hielp ook, schrijf je. Waarom ben je daar mee gestopt/moeten mee stoppen?
Die Rivotril was duidelijk een totaal verkeerde keuze! Ik weet niet hoe je psych bij dit medicijn uitgekomen is, dus het kan best zijn dat het met de beste bedoelingen gegeven is, maar het bleek al tijdens de eerste nacht dat het nu niet bepaald geschikt was om nog eens te proberen... Ik heb in een ver verleden lormetazepam gekregen en mij heeft het intertijd geholpen. Probleem is, net als met de lora, dat het geneesmiddel ook gewenning geeft, maar dat doet Zolpidem ook. Het belangrijkste voor jou is dat je er de periode van het afbouwen van de paroxetine zou mee kunnen overbruggen. Laat ons dus stevig duimen dat het aanslaat bij jou, zodat je eindelijk af bent van die gebroken nachten die leiden tot een verschrikkelijke vermoeidheid. Ik denk dat het voorschrijven van de lorametazepam nu een beetje een "trial and error" gegeven is: uitproberen wat het met jouw lichaam doet want met deze soort medicatie (eigenlijk geldt dit voor alles): eigenlijk kan je er pas wat van zeggen als je het uitgeprobeerd hebt en het is niet te voorspellen welk medicijn nu net bij jou het beste resultaat zal geven. Daarom begrijp ik dat je zegt: ik weet niet of ik de zolpidem nog wel wil proberen als de lorametazepam tegen valt". Er zijn binnen deze reeksen zoveel medicijnen met vaak maar een heel klein verschil in samenstelling dat ik me afvraag hoe objectief de keuze van een arts nog is bij het kiezen voor één of ander medicijn. Ik vermoed dat voor de arts ook meespeelt hoeveel en welke ervaring hij heeft met een bepaald medicijn en dat kan je hen niet eens kwalijk nemen: elk lichaam reageert zo anders, wat laat je een rol spelen in de afweging en wat vind je zelf minder belangrijk, waar heb je als arts goede ervaringen mee...Je kan inderdaad wel weken elke dag iets anders van dezelfde familie proberen met zeer uiteenlopende resultaten dat je jezelf op den duur gaat afvragen of het allemaal nog wel de moeite waard is om er elke dag achteraan te gaan. En zoals je zelf ook schrijft: dan halen ze weer bepaalde varianten van de markt en ondertussen treedt er ook de gewenning op...Het is een doolhof waar zelfs een kat haar jongen niet meer zou terugvinden.
En dan is er natuurlijk het aspect van de angst om je dochter en kleinkindje. De angsten hierrrond moeten vreselijk voor je zijn en zo'n ingrijpende gebeurtenissen doen ook wat met je lichaam. Het komt allemaal samen: de slechte ervaring met de Rivotril, het afbouwen van de paroxetine dat maar niet beter lukt, de opname van je dochter in het ziekenhuis omdat ze al voorweeën heeft die veel te vroeg zijn, de angst omdat je kleinkind nog niet levensvatbaar is...
Daarom ben je dus ook zo vroeg in bed gekropen: je bent doodmoe, je kopstoringen beginnen weer, de angst dat het mis gaat is zo groot...Natuurlijk ben je somber en ga je piekerend naar bed: die knop kan je niet uitdraaien voor even. Ik vermoed dat het auto-rijverbod samenhangt met het nemen van de rivotril en misschien ook wel met het feit dat dat zo'n grandioze mislukking geworden is. Daar boven op komen dan de schuldgevoelens naar je dochter toe, de pijn dat je niet bij haar in het ziekenhuis kon zijn...Je zou voor minder erg nare gedachten krijgen. Ik ga je niet opzadelen met de dooddoener dat alles wel goed komt, dat zou een belediging voor je zijn. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat je ergens de kracht vandaan kan halen om met deze zware opéénstapeling van problemen om te gaan.
In eerste instantie en op korte termijn hoop ik dat je met de lorametezepam geholpen bent. Anders moet je inderdaad misschien toch maar alleen verder met de lora. Laat ons het dag per dag bekijken en ik zou toch het afbouwschema van Klaas proberen te volgen. Maar lukt het echt niet, dan is het ook maar zo en dan bekijken we het opnieuw. Afbouwschema's houden namelijk geen rekening met alle dingen die bovenop het afbouwen komen en het al zo moeilijke afbouwen alleen nog maar zwaarder maken.

----------


## Geram

Annemie, 

Kom net thuis van Mandy, heb 3 uur gepoetst .
Ze mocht al een poos weinig doen.
Ben nu echt helemaal stuk van moeheid dat ik wel kan huilen ervan.
Maar heb wat voor haar kunnen doen gelukkig.
Ben toch met de auto gegaan, had nl geen 20 min terug kunnen fietsen, het ging best, heb extra voorzichtig gedaan.
Van de tryptisol kreeg ik uiteindelijk ook ergens storingen, vandaar dat ik ermeemoest stoppen.
Mijn hoop is nu gericht op de lormezapam!!!
Ik hou me echt aan het schema van Klaas, betekent 28 april pas weer een afbouw van 5%.

Dank voor je leve reactie, ben daar heel blij mee.Hoop dat het met jou herstel wat beter!

lfs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, nou moe, dat kan ik me voorstellen dat je geen 20 minuten zou kunnen fietsen: je hebt al enkele nachten zo goed als niet geslapen. Je klinkt beter dan de afgelopen dagen en ik denk dat dat komt omdat je erg gelukkig bent dat je zo veel hebt kunnen doen voor Mandy: ondanks het feit dat je nu helemaal stuk zit van vermoeidheid is er nu wel een vleugje voldoening in je post en dat vind ik fijn.
Ik denk dat ik je slaapproblemen nu wel kan duiden: wat een lijdensweg is dat geweest! Samen met jou hoop ik dat de lorametazepam eindelijk goede resultaten gaat geven. Zoals al aangegeven heb ik er goede ervaringen mee en ondanks het feit dat het medicijn erg verslavend zou zijn, heb ik geen problemen gehad om er weer van af te raken (maar ik viel wel terug in het gepieker 's avonds waardoor ik niet in slaap raakte maar het middel is symptoombestrijdend en heeft niet de pretentie dat het ook genezend zou zijn: het is het feit dat je eindelijk terug kan slapen dat genezend werkt).Waarom de psych net voor dit medicijn kiest zal wel iets te maken hebben met zijn ervaringen ermee: bijna alle dokters geven grif toe naar bepaalde middelen te grijpen bij bepaalde problemen omdat ze goede ervaringen met het middel hebben en niet alleen op basis van wat er over verteld wordt (zeker niet bij zulke dingen als benzodiazepinen waarvan er zoveel bestaan die erg op mekaar lijken). Het voordeel dat jij hebt is dat als je een middel slecht verdraagt, zich dat bij jou ook heel snel uit: dan is directe bijsturing gemakkelijker.
Goed dat je je kan houden aan het schema van Klaas, ook al betekent het dat je weer langer over het afbouwen moet doen;
Ik ben net terug van een spoedbezoek aan de huisarts en ik ben toch heel erg geschrokken: ik heb ineens vaginaal bloedverlies. Dat doet me zo denken aan het begin van de kanker bij mijn vriendin die ik anderhalf jar geleden heb moeten afgeven...Het kán zijn dat het bloedverlies samenhangt met de ingreep aan mijn blaas maar het is en blijft een verontrustend fenomeen. Morgen moet ik een afspraak maken bij een radioloog voor een echo van mjn klein bekken dwz van mijn baarmoeder en eierstok die nog rest. Gelukkig heb ik al sinds december een afspraak vastgelegd bij de gynaecoloog: toen de plasproblemen ontstonden vond ik veel verwijzingen tussen plasproblemen en gyneacologische problemen en toen heb ik ineens maar een afspraak met de gyneacoloog vastgelegd. Begin volgende week zou ik de echo moeten krijgen en volgende week donderdag heb ik dan terug een afspraak bij de huisarts voor het bespreken van de uitslag van de echo. Als die verontrustend is, wordt de afspraak met de gyneacoloog zo mogelijk toch nog naar voor geschoven. Ik probeer om me niet te laten mee te slepen door een paniekreactie op deze onverwachte bloeding, maar door mijn ervaringen met de ziekte van Brigitte is dat niet zo evident. Natuurlijk bestaat de mogelijkheid dat mijn baarmoeder geraakt is door de kijkoperatie en ik klamp me daar aan vast, maar makkelijk is het zeker niet. Alleen schiet het echt niet op als ik me nu laat meeslepen door paniek: ik ben nog herstellend van de galoperatie en het volgende komt al op me af. En dan begint in mijn achterhoofd toch te spelen dat ik al sinds september moeilijkheden heb met plassen, dat moeilijkheden met plassen bij vrouwen toch vaak samenhangt met gyneacologische problemen enz. Aan de andere kant zijn er op drie maanden tijd twee echo's van mijn buik genomen en geen van beiden wees uit dat er iets mis was met mijn baarmoeder (maar daar hebben ze ook niet echt naar gezocht)...Maar ik kan niet anders dan afwachten...afwachten tot ik morgen een afspraak met de radioloog kan maken, afwachten tot ik aan de beurt ben voor die echo, afwachten wat de radioloog gaat vinden...En mezelf goed voorhouden dat je met één symptoom nog geen ziekte kan vaststellen en vooral dat het echt niet opschiet als ik nu ga panikeren...

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemie,

Tjonge jonge, het houdt bij jou ook maar niet op he! Dapper dat het je lukt om niet te gaan paniekeren, hoop dat dat ook lukt!
Het kan iid zijn dat bij de kijkoperatie er iets is geraakt en dat er een adertje is gesprongen wat nu bloedverlies geeft, maar begrijp je zorg!
Fijn dat er al afspraken staan bij de gyneacoloog en de huisarts.
Als de bloedingen blijven zou ik vandaag of morgen toch nog even een uitstrijkje laten maken bij de huisarts, heb je dat iig al gehad, duurt ook altijd even voor je de uitslag krijgt.
Mijn vraag is of je nu wel goed kan plassen of dat het nog moeilijk gaat?

Gistermiddag was ik zo moe en kreeg een naar hoofd, kan ook niet anders na 2 1/2 poetsen en de afbouw natuurlijk, dat ik een 1/2 lora genomen heb, snel wat eten gemaakt en om 17:15 mn bed ben ingedoken om even te rusten....je raad het nooit......ben in slaap gevallen tot 20:00. En dat sinds een jaar!!
Nou was ik ook nog wel duf van de rivotril, want die blijft 78 uur in je bloed zitten, en de halve lora die ik ingenomen had. Ik was zo blij!!! even wat slaap bijgetrokken.
Om 22:00 de lormetazepam genomen en hoopte op een heeeerlijke nacht.....helaas, kwam niet in slaap, mn hoofd piepte ervan.
mn lijf werd wel heel lam maar mn koppie niet, zooo raar. Heb om 0:00 maar een 1/2 lora erbij genomen, ben in slaap gevallen tot 2:30 en heb daarna nog 2x beneden gezeten. Snap er geen bal van. Maar niet ziek geworden zoals met de rivotril gelukkig.
Vanavond neem ik toch de slaappil weer in maar dan een halve, misschien dat het gepiep, wat ik beschrijf als juist wakker worden van mn hersens, minder is en dan samen met een halve lora. Hopelijk slaap ik dan wel door. Het is dus gewoon experimenteren.
Dinsdag heb ik een bel afspraak met de psych en zie dan wel wat hij ervan vind.
Ik ben niet zo moe als de afgelopen tijd uit bed gestapt, voel me mentaal ook wat beter.
En zoals jij zei, komt dat ook mede dat ik wat voor Mandy heb kunnen doen, dat ik nuttig voor haar ben geweest etc.
En ik hoop dat de afbouwverschijnslen nu na de 8e dag ook gaan minderen en ik wat stabieler ga worden.
Ben weer een heel klein beetje blij omdat ik hoop dat het ergste nu misschien voorbij zal zijn.
Ga vanmiddag Mandy weer even helpen en ook naar Joyce, die mag ik nu niet vergeten.
Het weekend weer eventjes naar mn vriendin.

liefs,
Gerda

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat lief dat je meedenkt! De huisarts durfde het niet aan om een uitstrijkje te nemen, bang dat ze misschien extra schade zou toebrengen. Dat uitstrijkje gaat de gyneacologe nemen op 24 april. Dinsdag kan ik voor de echo van mijn kleine bekken (in praktijk baarmoeder en eierstok), donderdag dan de bespreking van dit onderzoek bij de huisarts en dan eventueel snellere doorverwijzing naar de gyneacologe. En neen, het plassen gaat niet echt beter: het blijft soms een half uur/drie kwartuur duren alvorens ik mijn blaas kan legen. Nu is het wel wat vroeg om daarbij te denken dat de pillen niet werken want ik ben er pas dinsdag (eergisteren) mee begonnen. Wat het niet in paniek schieten betreft: ik ben zo doodop dat ik het gevoel heb dat ik niet eens in paniek zou raken bij wat dan ook: na deze post kruip ik terug in bed en ik weet wel zeker dat ik ook zal kunnen slapen. Ik moet gedurende die dagen van bloeden, toch al flink wat ijzer, foliumzuur, vitamine B12 ed kwijtgeraakt zijn want ik voel mij echt "een vod".
Geram, wat goed dat je gisteren zo lekker hebt kunnen slapen! Ook dat zal wel bijdragen aan het jezelf beter in je vel voelen, al blijf ik erbij dat het vooral heel goed voor je was dat je Many hebt kunnen helpen.
Zou het ook niet kunnen zijn dat je hoofd is gaan "piepen" omdat je nog een restant rivotril in je bloed had en daarbij dan de lorametazepam moest innemen? Ik durf toch stilletjes hopen dat die combinatie heeft geleid tot dat gepiep in je hoofd. Maar wat je voor de rest beschrijft namelijk dat je lichaam wel moe is maar je koppie niet, dat is nu net het risico dat je loopt als een inslaapmiddel niet werkt zoals het hoort. En ik denk dat dat ook de reden is dat je psych huiverig staat tov de zolpidem: dat is nog meer uitgesproken een inslaapmiddel dan de lorametazepam. Voor de rest is het inderdaad gewoon experimenteren maar omdat de Rivotril slechts traag afbreekt durf ik toch te hopen dat je vanavond geen last meer gaat hebben van dat piepen.
Ook wat betreft het afbouwen is het nu afwachten: met wat geluk werkt het schema van Klaas ook voor jou zeer goed en dan zou je je straks echt stabieler moeten voelen.
Goed dat je Mandy weer even gaat helpen en dat Joyce niet vergeten wordt, maar let aub op dat je niet te veel hooi op je vork neemt want dat moet je steeds zwaar betalen.
Ik ben blij dat je zoveel opgewekter klinkt, nu maar duimen dat het positieve gevoel de overhand blijft hebben.

----------


## jivan

Hallo, ik ben sinds 1 week gestopt met paroxetine, ik slikte bijna 2 jaar 20 mg en een paar maanden terug 10 mg,
ben zonder overleg gestopt, dacht, doe dat wel even...wist niks v afkickverschijnselen, OMG. Duizelingen, misselijk, raar gevoel in mn hoofd en ogen, soort v scheel kijken gevoel, snel huilen.
Kan drukke omgevingen niet aan, krijg meteen griep gevoel..?
Hoelang duurt dit?

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan, je hebt waarschijnlijk al begrepen dat je verkeeerd gestopt bent! Ik en velen op dit forum met mij beseffen maar al te goed wat er nu met je gebeurd (jammer genoeg!). Ik ga je proberen te stabiliseren maar je moet echt wel goed mijn instructies opvolgen, wil je snel wat stabiel worden! Ik heb begrepen dat je van 20 mg naar 10 mg gegaan bent en dan na enkele maanden 10 mg nu een week gestopt bent. Met wat geluk krijgen we je er wel bovenop maar je moet direct ingrijpen! Begin morgenvroeg aub terug met de 10 mg! Niet aarzelen maar doen want wat je nu voelt gaat niet zo maar over! Je gaat terug naar 10 mg omdat dat de dosis was waarop je lang gestaan hebt en toen voelde je je goed. Je gaat dus morgenvroeg direct terug naar die 10 mg en daar blijf je zeker weer 3 weken op staan. Ik weet dat het lijkt alsof je terug naar af moet maar je bent veel en veel te snel afgebouwd en krijgt nu de afkickverschijnselen van heel de dosis ineens over je heen. Je gaat je nu enkele dagen heel erg beroerd voelen, daar is niks aan te doen, daar moet je doorheen. Porbeer elke dag naar het forum te komen en zo goed mogelijk te beschrijven wat er met je gebeurd als je terug op de 10 mg staat. Ik weet dat achter de computer zitten je moeilijk zal afgaan maar doe aub een poging want ik kan je slechts helpen als ik voldoende informatie krijg. Je hebt het geluk dat je "slechts" twee jaar geslikt hebt en dat je tenminste niet ineens van de 20 mg naar niets gegaan bent maar enkele maanden op 10 mg gestaan hebt. Dat geeft je een goede kans om vananf die dosis weer terug gaan af te bouwen, maar nu op een verantwoorde manier. En van 10 mg ineens naar nul gaan is totaal onverantwoord. Ik weet dat je geen informatie had, ik schuif je echt niks in je schoenen: ik heb dit zelf meegemaakt omdat ook ik zonder enige info ben gaan afbouwen en er op een bepaald moment net zo erg aan toe was als jij nu bent. Eerst ga ik dus proberen om je terug stabiel te krijgen op de 10 mg. Daarvoor is het nodig dat je minimaal 3 weken terug op die dosis zit. Met wat geluk ga je je binnen enkele dagen terug beter voelen dan dat je je nu voelt. Dan bespreken we heel rustig hoe je op een goede manier kan gaan afbouwen vanaf de 10 mg. Dat moet heel traag gebeuren, eerst nog in twee stapjes van 2 mg per keer (van 10 naar 8 mg en misschien van 8 naar 6 mg) maar vanaf dat ogenblik moet het per milligram gebeuren. Het is dus heel erg belangrijk dat je bij je voorschrijvend arts capsules laat maken van 1 mg paroxetine want die ga je heel erg nodig hebben. Gebruik je op dit ogenblik tabletten van 10 mg of breek je tabletten van 20 mg in twee door? Als je het laatste doet, raad ik je heel sterk aan om allereerst tabletten van 10 mg te vragen en niet verder te gaan met het breken van de tabletten van 20 mg. Ik leg je later uit waarom dat zo belangrijk is. Het belangrijkste is nu dat je zo snel mogelijk weer op een vaste dosis van 10 mg komt te staan en op deze dosis terug stabiel wordt. Sterkte en ik hoop morgen weer van je te horen!

----------


## jivan

Oh dank je voor je bezorgdheid en info, zal naar je luisteren, want blijkbaar gaat het dus niet zomaar over..?

----------


## jivan

Hoi nogmaals, ik vind die 10mg zo vies smaken, krijg braakneigingen van, vandaar ik gestopt ben..

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: dan voor de dank! En neen, jammer genoeg gaat het echt niet zo maar over! Ik ben blij dat ik ineens tot je door kan dringen: mensen hebben vaak de neiging om toch aan de hoop te blijven vasthouden dat het vanzelf wel over zal gaan en dan is de tijd die je verspeelt doordat men niet reageert van cruciaal belang.Want er komt een moment waarop reageren te laat komt en dan ga je afbouwen met een zogenaamde 'cold turkey" dus helemaal ineens en dan ben je voor jaren ellende vertrokken. Als je ooit de neiging krijgt om het op te geven, lees dan het verhaaal van Klaas, zowel op deze site als op de site van dokter.nl (denk ik - ben hierover niet 100% zeker): de man had de pech dat hij niet snel genoeg juist ondersteund werd na zijn plotse stoppen met de paroxetine en het heeft hem jaren gekost om van de ellende af te raken. Terwijl we jou, met een goede begeleiding in heel wat tijd minder en met veel minder ellende ook van de paroxetine krijgen, als je de raadgevingen goed opvolgt. Je zegt dat je braakneigingen krijgt van de 10mg maar hoe nam je die 10 mg in: in tabletten van 10 mg, in gebroken tabletten van 20 mg of in de liquide suspensie die ook op de markt is van paroxetine (maar alleen in Nederland, niet in Belgie waar ik woon). Normaal gesproken smaakt een volle tablet van 10 mg nergens naar: er komt pas smaak vrij als je werkt met twee helften van tablettten van 20 mg of als je de liquide suspentie gebruikt.Daarom gaf ik je ook al eerste raad om ervoor te zorgen dat je tabletten van 10 mg te pakken zou krijgen. bel, als het kan morgen al met de arts die je de paroxetine voorschrijft en vertel hem of haar dat je bezig bent met afbouwen en grote nood hebt aan tabletten van 10 mg. Het beste zou zijn dat je ook al zou kunnen aankaarten dat je binnen enkele weken caspsules nodig hebt met 1 mg paroxetine. Hiervoor moet de arts een bereiding door een apotheker voorschrijven want capsules van 1 mg bestaan niet in de handel. Maar ik kan je geruststellen: die capsules hebben geen enkele smaak dus je wordt er ook niet misseliijk van. Wat wel tot misselijkheid kan leiden is het abouwproces zelf. Daarom is het van zo'n groot belang dat je nu eerst zorgt voor tabletten van 10 mg die je niet mag gaan doorsnijden (ook later niet) en dan gaat overschakelen naar de capsules die de apotheker op voorschrift van de arts speciaal voor jou gaat maken. Dan zijn we er in ieder geval zeker van dat de misselijkheid niet direct verbonden is met het nemen van de paroxetine zelf maar eventueel wel een gevolg kan zijn van de afkickverschijnselen. Maar het is heel belangrijk om die dingen heel goed uit mekaar te kunnen halen. Als je nu de liquide vorm van de paroxetine gebruikt raad ik je even sterk aan over te stappen naar de tabletvorm, net om het smaakaspect weg te krijgen. Ik weet niet hoe goed de band is tussen jou en de arts die jou de medicatie voorschrijft maar het is nu heel erg belangijk dat deze arts je direct au serieux neemt en jammer genoeg zijn er meer artsen die dat niet doen, dan artsen die dat wel doen. Misschien ga je vreselijk moeten pleiten om de tabletten van 10 mg en later de capsules van 1 mg maar geloof me aub: het is de moeite echt wel waard. Je taak voor morgen is dus al direct een tijdrovend iets: je moet beginnen met 's morgens toch de 10 mg naar binnen te krijgen (smeer de boel desnoods in met iets dat je echt lekker vindt zoals vla of confituur of chocopasta maar neem in ieder geval om te beginnen de 10 mg in. Spoel eventueel door met een drankje dat je heel lekker vindt. Dan moet je contact opnemen met de arts die de medicatie tot nu toe voorgeschreven heeft en om tabletten van 10 mg vragen. De kans dat de arts hierover moeilijk gaat doen is helaas groot: artsen weten zo goed als niks over het correcte abouwen van paroxetine: ze krijgen hun informatie van de makers van het spul en die informatie is ronduit puur bedrog: volgens de fabrikanten is afbouwen van paroxetine heel gemakkelijk en geeft het weinig tot geen bijwekingen. Nu, wij weten op het forum ondertussen wel beter! dus je gaat behoorlijk assertief moeten zijn om de tabletten van 10 mg te mogen krijgen. heb je toevallig een arts die toch kritisch staat tov heel de zaak, dan zou ik ook direct vragen om 50 tabletten van 1 mg paroxetine, zodat je daar later niet weer een hele discussie moet gaan voor voeren. Je hebt me bedankt voor mijn reactie maar eigenlijk ben jij diegene die beslist heef om mijn raad ter harte te nemen zonder verdere uitstel dus eigenlijk mag je je zelf hier het meest voor bedanken! Succes morgenvroeg bij het innemen van de paroxetine en meng hem echt maar met wat jij het alllerlekkerste vindt. Als je het maar binnen krijgt en binnen kan houden zijn we al een eind opgeschoten!

----------


## jivan

Hoi annemieg, ik had dus tabletten v 10 mg, die smaken juist zo vies, die v 20mg brak ik eerst door de helft en geen probleem. ?
De arts gaat niet moeilijk doen...hij zal eerder niet blij zijn dat ik zomaar ben gestopt. Ik heb me trouwens vergist, ik slik 1 jaar die Parox.., moet ik dan echt weer terug naar 10mg, kan het niet met 5mg? 
Grtjs

----------


## Geram

@ jivan,

Je bent iid zoals Annemieg al zei, veeeeel te snel afgebouwd!
Onmogelijk om van 10 mg naar 0 te gaan.
Ook ik heb dat 2 x gedaan op advies van de psychiater maar zo vreselijk ziek geworden.
Wat Annemieg zegt is allemaal waar, geloof me.
Vanaf 5 mg moet je per 20%, 10% of 5% afbouwen van de dosis te je dan neemt, dat is het meest ongevaarlijke. Ligt eraan hoe sterk je afbouwverschijnselen zijn of worden.
Het scheelt iid wel dat je maar 2 jaar hebt geslikt.
Je zult wel schokjes krijgen, daar moet je je doorheen bijten, ook de duizelingen, misselijkheid zul je misschien ondervinden.
Maar als je veel mg afbouwt in eens en snel zul je nog zieker worden ben ik bang en dat is erg zwaar.
Ik zit nu op 1,7 mg, neem weliswaar supsensie en dan is het is het 0.8,5 ml, en het is nog erg heftig, is echt tandenbijten met af en toe een betere dag. Maar ik zat er 15 jaar aan, ik denk dat dat wel verschil uit maakt. Dat wens ik voor je iig. Ik moet per 5% afbouwen om de 6 weken, dus voor mij nog een lange weg te gaan.
Maar zoals Annemieg al zei, kun je ook gewoon in mg doorgaan en iid tabletten gaan vragen van 10 mg, de eerste periode, die je daan kan breken in halfjes en in vieren. En daarna 1 mg tabletten gaan vragen die ook weer te breken zijn.

@ Annemieg, hoe vergaat het jou?
Sorry dat ik even niet op het forum ben geweest, als ik erg beroerd ben dan sluit ik mezelf af.
Heb ook weer elke dag kopstoringen zodat ik nu ook met een zonnebril op achter de pc zit.

lfs,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@lieve Geram, ga je nou aub niet bij mij verontschuldigen! Ik weet dat je het heel moeilijk hebt, dus ik begrijp heel erg goed dat je liever niet achter de computer kruipt, vooral niet als je kopstoringen hebt. En jammer genoeg ken jij wel de klappen van de zweep, ik hoef jou niks meer uit te leggen...Jij kan niet anders dan zelf experimenteren en het schema van Klaas zo goed mogelijk proberen te volgen. Alleen moet je onthouden dat ik er gewoon altijd voor je ben, dat je bij mij (en hier op het forum) je hart mag luchten zo veel en zo vaak als je het nodig hebt. Maar je bent echt niks en niemand, ook mij dus niet, wat verplicht. Sterkte meidje! Raar dat die kopstoringen je nu weer zo'n parten spelen hé? We dachten nou net dat je die gehad had...Vergeet je lora niet!
@Jivan: het spijt me echt want ik weet hoe "terug naar af" dit voelt maar je moet even terug naar 10 mg en niet naar 5 mg. De reden daarvoor is dat je lange tijd op die 10 mg stabiel gestaan hebt en dat jouw lichaam dus van jou nu die 10 mg eist. En vermits het helemaal fout loopt, gaan we jouw lichaam even geven wat het van je vraagt nl 10 mg paroxetine. Zo sussen we jouw lichaam en dan gaan we "sluipend" te werk. Maar onze allereerste en belangrijkste doelstelling nu is het weer in orde krijgen van jou lichaam en van jezelf, je "stabiel" krijgen noemen we dat. Als je nu slechts 5 mg zou nemen blijft jouw lichaam protesteren en protesteren en krijgen we je nooit stabiel op die 5 mg. En dat is wat we proberen met elke stap die je vanaf nu gaat nemen: je gaat straks heel langzaam een klein beetje naar omlaag en op die lagere dosis blijf je staan tot jouw lichaam gewend is aan die nieuwe, lagere dosis, tot je je dus "stabiel" voelt op die nieuwe dosis. Je hebt ondertussen al ondervonden dat paroxetine de vreselijke neiging heeft om heel vertraagd een reactie te geven. Daarom is het superbelangrijk dat je over elke stap lang genoeg doet, zodat we vrij zeker kunnen zijn dat je lichaam elke volgende stap aanvaard heeft alvorens verder te gaan. Want de terugslag die jij nu krijgt, komt niet alleen van die 10 mg die je de laatste tijd nam, die komt nog van de 20 mg die je genomen hebt. Je hebt één heel groot voordeel dat de meesten hier niet hebben: je hebt slechts een korte tijd geslikt. Dat gaat helemaal in jouw voordeel werken van zodra we je terug stabiel gekregen hebben. Als je je echt aan het schema houdt, is de kans heel heel groot dat je voor de rest kan verder afbouwen zonder al te grote terugvallen. En bijna iedereen op dit forum (en op andere) zou tekenen voor zo'n scenario want net de terugvallen zijn heftig en ook flink demotiverend. Dat demotiverende voel je nu zelf: je wil eigenlijk helemaal niet terug naar de 10 mg want dat geeft jou het gevoel dat je weer naar af gaat. Maar het moet echt! We zouden het niet in ons hoofd halen om je terug hoger te zetten als we het niet als echt broodnodig zouden ervaren want we zijn hier allemaal in de afbouw of hebben die afbouw achter de rug, dus we weten waar je mee worstelt. Net daarom begrijp ik je vraag om niet te mogen herstarten op 5 mg zo goed. Maar jouw lichaam heeft nooit 5 mg gekregen en heeft dus nooit de kans gehad om zich oké te voelen op die 5 mg en we moeten echt herstarten op een dosis waarvan we zeker zijn dat ze bij jou werkte, dat je je er een tijdje goed bij gevoeld hebt. Natuurlijk: ik kan je op geen enkele manier dwingen, dat is ook niet de bedoeling van dit forum. Het enige wat we hier voor jou kunnen doen is onze eigen ervaringen bij mekaar leggen en van daaruit jou adviseren. Je zal misschien merken dat er soms ook tussen ons meningsverschillen zijn over hoe het verder moet. Bekijk dat niet als negatief: iedereen spreekt vanuit zijn eigen verhaal en vanuit zijn eigen ervaringen, ieder lichaam reageert anders en iedereen heeft een andere geschiedenis rond het nemen (hoe lang, hoe veel, waarom...) en een andere manier van stoppen en andere afkickverschijnselen. Maar de hoofdlijnen van wat we vertellen zijn hetzelfde: als je begint met afbouwen mag je eerst met relatief grote verschillen proberen te werken, hoe langer je bezig bent met afbouwen, hoe kleiner het verschil mag zijn tussen de verschillende dosissen en iedereen zal op hetzelde hameren: je moet tussen elke stap voldoende tijd laten om stabiel te worden op die nieuwe dosis en let op: paroxetine geeft een zeer vertraagde reactie dus laat de tijd tussen twee afbouwpunten aub groot genoeg worden zodat we vrij zeker kunnen zijn van het feit dat je werkelijk stabiel bent op je nieuwe dosis. En als het fout loopt: direct terug omhoog naar de laatste dosis waarop je stabiel was, dat zal ook iedereen je vertellen.
Dan kom ik even terug op de smaak van de tabletten: het is de eerste keer dat ik iemand tegenkom die misselijk wordt van de tabletten van 10 mg, dus ik ga hier ook even improviseren! Ik ga je aanraden om dan toch maar de tabletten van 20 mg te breken in twee, vermits je daar geen problemen mee ondervond. De reden dat we er meestal op staan om tabletten zo weinig mogelijk te breken is dat je door te breken nooit helemaal zeker bent van de dosis die je binnenkrijgt. De tabletten zijn namelijk niet zo goed breekbaar dus de kans is vrij groot dat je bij het breken aan de ene kant 9 mg en aan de andere kant 11 mg bekomt. Nu is dat echt geen ramp als het gaat om een dosis van 10 mg, dus breek maar lekker verder, maar het wordt wel heel belangrijk als je op een dosis van 3 of 4 mg zal staan: dan kan je het van je lichaam niet maken om de ene dag 3 mg te nemen en de volgende dag 4 mg en dan weer 3 mg...Wat me bij een volgende "probleemstelling" brengt die ik nu al wil aankaarten: je gaat de raad krijgen (waarschijnlijk van je behandelend arts is mijn ervaring!) om om de andere dag een andere dosis te gebruiken (1 tablet, een half tablet, één tablet, een half tablet enz). DOE DAT NOOIT! Daar raakt je lichaam alleen maar nog meer van in de war: wat krijgt het nu: één tablet of een half en het gaat blijven vragen om de hoogste dosis. Dat kunnen we echt niet gebruiken! Je lichaam gaat moeten leren om genoegen te nemen met één bepaalde dosis, het krijgt van jou daarvoor de nodige tijd maar je mag niet verlangen dat je stabiel gaat worden als je zelf niet elke dag je lichaam dezelfde stabiele dosis geeft. Ik hoop dat je mijn uitleg wat begrijpt en aarzel aub geen seconde om meer uitleg te vragen als je het niet begrijpt: ik leg het liever 10 keer opnieuw met andere woorden uit dan dat ik moet toezien hoe je verder van huis raakt omdat je de basis van het afbouwen niet hebt begrepen! Ik heb op dit ogenblik nog één vraag voor jou die ik belangrijk vind: neem je, buiten de paroxetine nog andere medicatie? Ik vraag dit niet uit ongezonde nieuwsgierigheid; ik wil er alleen op wijzen dat je andere medicatie gewoon moet verder nemen. Ga nooit of te nooit twee dingen tegelijk afbouwen, want dan weet je straks niet meer welk bijverschijnsel er samenhangt met welke afbouw en dan moeten we weer van nul herbeginnen! Aarzel niet als je vragen hebt, pen ze neer, blijf er niet mee lopen. Succes!

----------


## klaasvg

Geod bezig Annemie, ik ben blij te lezen dat mijn werk nu door anderen wordt voortgezet.
@Jivan, Luister naar Annemie, ze weet waarover ze praat. En ga idnerdaad nooit afwisselend doseren of pillen overslaan. Ik kan me verder niet voorstellen dat de smaak van de tabletten een issue is, je dient ze niet te kauwen dus smaken ze in principe nergens naar. Eventueel kun je thee, kofie of frisdrank gebruiken tijdens het slikken en dan proef je ze gegarandeerd niet!
Sterkte met afbouwen, na 1 jaar gebruik maak je een goede kans dat je de stappen van 10% relatief snel kan zetten (3 weken per stap) en je er zonder al teveel ellende vanaf komt!

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: Duizend maal dank voor je woorden! Volgens mij is het nu net de bedoeling van het forum dat we het van mekaar overnemen. Jij bent voor ons allemaal altijd een houvast geweest en zelfs nu nog mogen we bij jou terecht als we totaal niet meer weten wat te doen, mogen we terugvallen op jouw expertise en ik kan met geen enkele dankbetuiging aangeven hoe belangrijk ik dat vind. Gabry en jij hebben mij zoveel tijd geleden van de afgrond gered en ik heb beetjes bij beetjes, jouw verhaal gelezen en ik heb er ontzettend veel van geleerd. Maar iedereen moet de kans krijgen om, als hij zijn leven eindelijk weer terug op de rails heeft, zeker na zo'n rotafbouwtijd als jij gehad hebt, de nodige afstand te kunnen en mogen doen van het afbouwen. Maar het doet zo'n deugd om te weten dat je, met een half oogje, nog steeds begaan bent met wie afbouwt en af en toe toch nog die moeite neemt om ons allemaal te ondersteunen en dat we in noodgevallen toch mogen beroep op jou blijven doen. Ik probeer in jouw en Gabry's voetsporen te stappen maar af en toe ben ik zo dankbaar dat ik nog mag doorverwijzen naar jou. Ik heb een heel andere afbouw gekend als jij maar ik ben ook een half jaar na het afbouwen ineens nog geconfronteerd geworden met plasproblemen die volgens de uroloog aan niks anders toegeschreven kunnen worden dan aan het stoppen met de paroxetine. Dus naast het feit dat jullie mij van de afgrond weggetrokken hebben en mijn afbouwproces tot een succes gemaakt hebben, heb ook ik moeten ondervinden hoe ingrijpend paroxetine in mijn leven geweest is en nog steeds is. Dat geeft mij een enorme boost in het willen verderhelpen van nieuwe mensen die jammer genoeg telkens weer met dezelfde problemen op het forum terechtkomen. Ik probeer met de wetenschap van jou en van Gabry telkens in het achterhoofd, nu deze mensen verder te helpen, zodat ze niet terechtkomen in wat ooit jouw verhaal was. Ik kan niemand dwingen mij te geloven, ik kan alleen maar telkens weer dezelfde raadgevingen geven die ik van jullie geleerd heb en die mijn afbouwproces hebben doen lukken. Zelf heb ik er indertijd toen het met mij misging voor gekozen om jullie blindelings te volgen in jullie raadgevingen: wat ik gehoord had van de dokters bleek immers niet te kloppen met de realiteit waar ik in verzeild geraakt was. Door zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen aan elke nieuwkomer, waar afbouwen van paroxetine nu eigenlijk om draait, hoop ik dat ook anderen het nodige vertrouwen in mijn raadgevingen hebben. Jouw mooie woorden maken me duidelijk dat jij in ieder geval vindt dat ik hierin naar best vermogen handel en een compliment van jou is mij ontzettend veel waard. Ik blijf nog wel een hele tijd aan de slag als jouw "opvolger"; het zou immens jammer zijn moest al die kennis verloren raken op het grote web. En mensen die ineens geconfronteed worden met afkickverschijnselen die ze absoluut niet konden zien aankomen, kunnen het echt niet opbrengen om eerst alle posts uit het verleden te gaan lezen. Ze zijn, net als ik toen, zo danig in paniek dat ze onmiddellijk moeten verdergeholpen worden met raad die voor hen op dat ogenblik het meest relevant is. Ik ga zelf wel af en toe terug in het archief van deze en andere sites naar vooral jouw verhaal kijken om een houvast te vinden als ik het zelf ook niet goed meer weet. Voor mij is het immers wel doenbaar om rustig te zoeken naar die dingen want ik ben tenslotte zelf afgekickt en nu eindelijk ook van de blaasproblemen verlost. Maar ik ben me zo goed bewust van het feit dat ik zoveel geluk gehad heb met mijn uroloog dat hij bleef zoeken naar de achterliggende reden van mijn probleem tot hij bijna wanhopig uitriep "maar jij neemt toch geen anti-depressiva" en de puzzel ineens gelegd kon worden...ik ben me nog meer bewust van het feit dat er nog steeds geen vooruitgang is bij de meeste medisch geschoolde mensen wat betreft het besef van wat afbouwen van paroxetine eigenlijk is. Het maakt me soms vreselijk boos, maar daar schieten de nieuwkomers niks mee op dus ik probeer die boosheid om te zetten in duidelijke informatie. Het blijft soms vechten tegen de bierkaai omdat de meeste mensen ondanks alles toch een enorm, vaak misplaatst vertrouwen in hun huisarts of psychiater hebben waar je als leek maar heel moeilijk doorheen kan breken. Dus: bedankt Klaas, bedankt voor je bemoedigende en waarderende woorden! En bedankt voor je blijvende support bij de meest moeilijke gevallen en het feit dat je over onze schouders soms toch nog meekijkt: daar haal ik een enorme kracht uit!

----------


## jivan

Bedankt allemaal! Ik heb de 10mg opgehaald en alvast 5mg geslikt, durf niet meer, morgen afspraak bij psychiater en als hij dan zegt 10mg dan helaas 10mg of misschien zegt hij wel iets heel anders, ik laat het wel weten.
Sorry als ik eigenwijs overkom..
Er was een vraag of ik andere meds slik, ja slik depakine 800mg, dit is een stemmings stabilisator voor mij.die blijf ik gewoon slikken, oh ik zit ook in de overgang, dus ga nu echt up and down.....pfff

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan, niemand heeft het recht voor jou te beslissen wat jij wilt slikken behalve jijzelf! Daarbij ben jij diegene die raad vraagt aan de mensen waar je zelf vertrouwen in koestert en ook daar heeft niemand zich mee te bemoeien. En er is ook niks mis met eigenwijs zijn hoor. Neem alle tijd die je zelf nodig vindt, praat met iedereen met wie je wilt praten en neem uiteindelijk de beslissingen waar jij jezelf het beste bij voelt. Ik, en het forum met mij, zijn er gewoon voor wie vragen heeft rond het afbouwen van paroxetine. Je bent hier altijd meer dan welkom met welke opmerkingen of vragen hierrond. Ook wij geven slechts onze mening vanuit ons gevoel en het is helemaal aan jou of je al dan niet iets wil doen met wat er hier gezegd wordt. Kom gewoon weer een keertje langs als jij daar behoefte aan hebt, je bent altijd meer dan welkom. Succes met je gesprek bij je psychiater en misschien tot later. En tsja, die overgang...daar heb ik ook mee te maken en dat is inderdaad niet altijd even makkelijk!

----------


## Geram

@jivan,

Ik begrijp je angst hoor. Je bent waarsch erg onzeker geworden.
Toch fijn dat je naar de 5mg bent gegaan, beter dan op 0 te blijven staan en de heftige verschijnselen te ondergaan.
Wie weet dat je na een paar dagen meer stabiel word omdat je lichaam nu toch wat binnen krijgt.
Ook goed dat je naar je psychiater gaat, maar hou er rekening mee dat hij of zij niet weet (vermoed ik) van de akelige afbouwverschijnselen.
Mijn psychiater geloofde me eerst ook niet, maar na 2 keer op zijn manier afgebouwd te hebben, 2 verschillende manieren, moest hij toch erkennen dat ik 'gelijk' had.
En ging hij mee in mijn verhaal en het verhaal van mensen hier op het Forum.
Heb je al eens op internet gelezen op het " www.antidepressantwithdrawal.info ?
Raad ik je aan om dat te doen, staat veel informatie.

Veel succes gewenst! En laat weten hoe het met je gaat, je hoeft het niet alleen te doen.....

@Annemieg,

Ik ben het met Klaas eens, je kunt het allemaal goed uitleggen!
Wat dat betreft ben ik te kort van stof denk ik :-)
Hoe gaat je revalidatie?

lieve groet,
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ook jou bedankt ik zeer hartelijk voor de bemoedigende woorden. Ik heb nu eenmaal blijkbaar "het geluk" dat ik vrij goed kan uitleggen wat ik bedoel. Daar hoeft niemand me voor te bedanken of complimentjes om te geven, het is een stuk van wie ik ben. Ik probeer het alleen aan te wenden om dingen mee te realiseren, zoals dit forum. Ik vind dit forum van heel heel groot belang: er bestaat nog zovéél onwetendheid over het omgaan met anti-depressiva dat ik in de voetsporen van Klaas wil helpen waar het mogelijk is om en die onwetendheid en de paniek die afbouwen vaak toch meebrengt, wat op te vangen. Dat ik dan per ongeluk goed met taal blijk om te kunnen gaan, is alleen maar lekker meegenomen! De bedoeling is toch steeds om mensen die vragen en problemen hebben met het afbouwen van paroxetine de best mogelijke steun te bieden.
Mijn revalidatie gaat, jammer genoeg, héél traag en geduld is nu net niet één van mijn grootste gaven! Naar mijn aanvoelen gaat het véél en véél te traag en ik word er ontzettend bang van. Niet in die zin van bang dat het nooit in orde zal komen, want daar heb ik best wel vertrouwen in, maar bang dat ik ondertussen door mijn zwakte, dingen ga laten gebeuren die ik echt niet wil. Zo komen zondag de hondjes terug naar huis en het maakt mij doodsbang dat ik hen niet goed ga kunnen verzorgen: zal ik wel in staat zijn om hun uit te laten, de nodige zorg en liefde te geven? Mijn Crohn speelt mij hierin parten en ik ben ondertussen ook snipverkouden. Alles vraagt zo ontzettend veel moeite en tijd: de vaat doen is al een overwinning...hoe ga ik dan in hemelsnaam de zorg kunnen dragen voor twee levende wezentjes die van mij afhankelijk zijn? Ik probeer mezelf op te trekken aan de wetenschap dat ik afgebouwd heb terwijl ik toen ook voor hen moest zorgen en dat dat me gelukt is, maar de angst om te falen is zo ontzettend groot...je kent die angst wel, denk ik! Ook jij worstelt ermee maar dan in functie van je kinderen en kleinkinderen en het afbouwproces. Ik had eigenlijk gedacht dat ik meer steun zou halen uit het succes van mijn afbouwen, maar dat klopt dus van geen kanten. Het is dus weer hetzelfde proces als met het afbouwen: de paniek de baas proberen te blijven, de angst zo weinig mogelijk kans geven om te overheersen...me optrekken aan de kleinste successen...Misschien is dat wel de grootste les die ik geleerd heb uit het afbouwen: de dingen waar ik toen tegenaan botste zijn net dezelfde als de dingen waar ik nu tegenaan bots. Nu voer ik geen strijd tegen bijvoorbeeld spierpijn, maar vele dingen zijn toch zo ontzettend herkenbaar: huilbuien, duizeligheid, grieperig gevoel, algehele zwakte, nachtmerries, veel behoefte aan slapen...en dan natuurlijk vooral de angsten en onzekerheid en paniek die deze gevoelens met zich meebrengen. Geram, waar ik nog steeds zo veel aan heb is dat zinnetje van Gabry dat mijn mantra is geweest gedurende mijn afbouwperiode: "het ligt niet aan mij, het ligt aan de pillen (het herstelproces deze keer). En het gaat over!" Afbouwen van paroxetine blijkt voor mij althans een levensles opgeleverd te hebben, heeft bij mij fundamenteel iets geraakt waar ik in mijn verdere leven baat kan bij hebben. Ik word nog elke keer boos als ik lees hoe mensen van hun begeleidende artsen totaal verkeerde informatie krijgen, hoe ze eerst moeten in paniek raken alvorens ze ons vinden in hun zoektocht naar hulp bij iets wat hen totaal overvalt, hoe ze moeten worstelen tegen vooroordelen, foute adviezen, onbegrip, spot ed terwijl ze tegelijkertijd overvallen worden door reacties van hun eigen lichaam die ze absoluut niet kunnen plaatsen, waar ze geen uitweg in zien, die ze zeker niet begrijpen en waar ze totaal geen vat op hebben. Ik wens het gewoon niemand toe en dus help ik zo goed ik daartoe in staat ben. Maar tegelijk heeft het afbouwproces mij een flinke levensles opgeleverd en ook daarvan probeer ik optimaal gebruik te maken en dat zowel op dit forum als in mijn verdere leven. Zeggen dat ik die levensles niet had willen missen zou véél te kort door de bocht en totaal fout zijn maar nu ik er toch doorheen gegaan ben, probeer ik ook de positieve kanten van het afbouwverhaal vast te houden. Wat mij ook altijd bijblijft is de steun die ik op die cruciale momenten gekregen heb van totaal vreemden die zonder er zelf enig voordeel uit te halen, er voor mij waren op de allerdonkerste momenten. Dat er mensen waren/zijn die mij helemaal niet kenden, maar die bereid waren om mij uit de afgrond te trekken, is iets dat mij heel diep geraakt heeft.
Ik denk dat dit niet bepaald een antwoord is op jouw vraag hoe het met mijn revalidatie zit en toch laat ik deze woorden staan: ze slaan namelijk echt wel op mijn revalidatie al lijken ze naast de kwestie. Laat me zeggen dat mijn revalidatie me heel erg doet denken aan het afbouwproces: het is een zeer lange weg, met veel vallen en dus ook veel weer opkrabbelen en telkens maar hopen dat ik ooit aan de "nul" raak!
Geram, je weet ondertussen hopelijk dat ik je niks wil opdringen, maar geef af en toe zo mogelijk een seintje hoe het met jou gaat! Geef mij en wie dan ook op het forum, de kans om ook jou te ondersteunen in jouw heel moeilijke strijd. Liefs

----------


## jivan

Na het inemen van die 5mg voelde ik al binnen 1 uur een verschil, werd rustiger in mn systeem, wel enge nachtmerrie meteen gehad.
Vandaag naar psychiater geweest, hij wist van al die vreselijke afkickverschijnselen, en heeft eigenlijk een afkeer tegen paroxetine. 
Hij vond het heel goed dat ik wel eerst die 5mg had geslikt, hij wil me nu eerst opbouwen naar 8mg, om vervolens weer af te bouwen, en dan kijken hoe ik me voel, als het niet gaat zonder dan wilt hij me een ander medicijn geven, die andere vindt hij echt troep! Hij is wel een top arts, hij is de eerste in al die jaren, met wie je normaal kan communiceren en die je normaal behandeld, echt fijn is dat.

----------


## klaasvg

@Jivan, dit klinkt me als een psychiater die goed op de hoogte is en dat is zeer uitzonderlijk! Zijn advies lijkt me uitstekend.
Ik ben wel benieuwd in welke stad deze zit en werkt hij in een ziekenhuis of vrijgevestigd? Ik wil namelijk een netwerk in kaart brengen van goede artsen die mensen kunnen helpen met de withdrawal.

----------


## jivan

Hij zit in Delft, ,vrijgevestigt, hij vindt parnassia etc ook vreselijk en dat is het ook, hij heet dr R. Geisler.Zou hem aan iedereen willen doorsturen die hulp nodig heeft. Hij is recht doorzee en met humor.top vent!

----------


## janna1946

Ik ben blij dat ik je hier zie Klaas. Ik wist niet meer op welk Forum je zat.
Ik ben Janny, de moeder van Cindy.
Zij heeft je gebeld toen ze op haar diepste punt zat wat betreft afbouwen.
We zijn je nog steeds eeuwig dankbaar dat je haar op het goede spoor van afbouwen hebt gezet.
Sinds zes weken is ze daarmee bezig. 
Ik heb alle berichten van Annemieg gelezen, ik lees dat zij o.a. in je voetsporen is getreden. Fantastisch, hoe meer mensen dit over kunnen brengen, wat zo erg noodzakelijk is wat afbouwen betreft, hoe beter.

----------


## janna1946

Voor je netwerk Klaas, onderstaande link is van de psychiater die mijn dochter begeleidt.
Hij wist niet van het bestaan van het afbouwschema wat jij hebt aangeraden maar was er direct enthousiast over.
Hij 'volgt' haar met belangstelling.

http://www.psyinfo.nl/6950/drkho.htm

----------


## janna1946

Fantastisch wat je doet Annemieg. Mijn complimenten.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: bedankt man dat je ook dit weer oppikt en kan toevoegen aan je lijstje! Ik heb jouw site gezien en ben heel diep onder de indruk van wat je klaargespeeld hebt!
@Janna1946: Bedankt voor de complimenten! Klaas is echt fantastisch hé! Net daarom wil ik zo dat niks van wat hij gedaan heeft verloren zou gaan en ben ik zo gemotiveerd om door te blijven gaan met dit begeleiden bij het afbouwen, al is het dan op dit forum: de mensen op dit forum hebben mij destijds immers van de afgrond getrokken en weer op de rails gekregen en hebben ervoor gezorgd dat ik afgekickt ben van die rotzooi die paroxetine is. Wens je dochter alle succes met het verdere afbouwen!
@Jivan: wat ontzettend fijn dat jij zo'n goede psychiater getroffen hebt! Ze zijn zo zeldzaam, deze mensen die in staat zijn om echt te luisteren naar hun patiënten, die open staan voor de kritiek die er al jaren is op oa paroxetine, die waarschijnlijk ook de kritische geluiden blijven volgen en ernaar gaan handelen! Ik kan hem ook perfect volgen in zijn redenering: terug naar 8 mg en dan langzaamaan afbouwen. Ik ben vooral erg blij dat je al een groot verschil merkte bij het slikken van de 5 mg: dat wil namelijk zeggen dat je op tijd terug omhoog gegaan bent en dat de kans heel heel groot is dat je met een goed afbouwsysteem van de paroxetine kan afraken zonder terugval. Als de periode tussen geen inname meer en terug opbouwen té groot geworden is, dan ben je bezig met afkicken via een cold-turkey en dat kan leiden tot een vreselijke lijdensweg. Gelukkig ben je zelf zo verstandig geweest om te herbeginnen met de 5 mg. Ik leer nu ook dat die 10 mg misschien niet nodig is en ook dat is weer meegenomen voor de raad aan de volgende die te plots afgebouwd heeft. Mag je nu morgen al naar 8 mg gaan of moet dat ook geleidelijker terug opgebouwd worden? Ja, de nachtmerries herken ik maar al te goed: daar is het bij mij mee begonnen toen het fout liep en ik moet je wel zeggen dat ik tot aan het einde toe, last heb gehad van vreselijke nachtmerries. Maar vergeleken met andere afbouwverschijnselen zijn nachtmerries nog één van de minst erge dingen al wist ik op een bepaald ogenblik niet meer of ik nu dingen gedroomd had of dat ze werkelijk gebeurd waren en dat is echt niet prettige ervaring! Wil je me vertellen welk opbouwschema je nu gekregen hebt om terug naar de 8 mg te gaan en welk afbouwschema er volgt? Alle kennis die wij bij krijgen is namelijk meegenomen en kan belangrijk zijn om iemand anders op te vangen die niet zo'n goede psychiater heeft getroffen en die dus afhankelijk is van wat wij hier op het forum vertellen. Zoals al eerder aangegeven: ieder van ons reageert vanuit zijn of haar eigen ervaring al liggen een aantal standpunten wel heel dicht bij mekaar, zoals de wetenschap dat je heel traag moet afbouwen (al is de vraag steeds: hoe traag is traag en gaan de meesten van ons altijd op veilig spelen en dus de minimale afbouwdosis aanraden, zeker als het gaat om mensen die al lang slikken). Ik zou het fijn vinden als je ons wat op de hoogte wil houden van hoe het opbouwen en later het afbouwen bij jou verlopen, maar voel je nooit tot iets verplicht.

----------


## janna1946

Dank je wel Annemieg. Ik ben blij voor je dat het jou al is gelukt. Gefeliciteerd.
Ik ben ook blij te lezen dat het met jou ook een stuk beter gaat Klaas.
Jij hebt ook zo erg geleden met het afbouwen van die troep. Verschrikkelijk.
Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat het mijn dochter ook lukt met het afbouwschema waar Klaas haar heeft gewezen.

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: uiteindelijk heeft je dochter dus ook een goede psychiater gevonden, begrijp ik. Het doet me zo'n deugd telkens er een naam bijkomt van iemand die toch echt goed blijkt te zijn. En fijn dat je het op jouw beurt ook weer doorgeeft aan Klaas: alle kleine beetjes helpen en elke nieuwe naam erbij is iemand die bereid is om op een goede manier afbouwen te ondersteunen. Ik ben zelf Belgische en heb afgebouwd zonder hulp van een psychiater. Ik zou niet weten waar ik andere Belgen naartoe zou moeten sturen en dat op zich vind ik al een gemis. Maar er bestaat bij ons niet eens een forum voor mensen die afbouwen, wij moeten ons wenden tot de Nederlandse lotgenoten als we hulp willen. En niemand gaat mij vertellen dat de toestand in België beter is dan in Nederland! Ik heb zelf veel te snel paroxetine voorgeschreven gekregen door de huisarts en als ik zo eens rond luister hoor ik zo veeel verhalen van mensen die het spul nemen. Dus ook hier moeten ontzettend veel mensen rondlopen met afkickproblemen...
Janna, als Cindy het afbouwschema van Klaas volgt komt zij er ook echt van af en veel kans dat het niet meer vreselijk mis gaat lopen.

----------


## janna1946

Ja, gelukkig heeft ze nu een goede psychiater.
Dat vind ik helemaal knap, heb je afgebouwd zonder hulp? dat ging zeker ook met veel problemen?
In onze omgeving ken ik heel veel mensen die AD gebruiken en willen afbouwen maar dat lukt niet omdat de huisartsen de verkeerde manier doorgeven. Het is erg maar waar.
De werking van anti-depressiva wordt zwaar onderschat.
Ik heb een boek gekocht van een Amerikaanse arts. Daar staat in beschreven hoe AD werkt. Het is echt erg wat je daarin leest.

----------


## janna1946

Cindy heeft er goede hoop op dat het haar met het schema van Klaas lukt. Ik ook.
Het maakt haar niet uit hoe lang ze er over doet, ze doet het zo langzaam mogelijk.

----------


## janna1946

Wt fijn voor je jivan dat je ook een goede psychiater hebt gevonden, eentje die je begrijpt en met je meegaat.
Dat op zich is al erg belangrijk.

----------


## janna1946

Ik vind het erg dat je op sommige fora wordt 'verbannen' als je het niet eens bent met het merendeel van de mensen die geloven wat hun huisarts zegt over hoe ze moeten afbouwen.
Je kan toch leren van mensen die hebben ervaren dat het afbouwschema van een huisarts niet werkt?

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat je zegt! Waarom kunnnen sommige mensen blijkbaar niet om met andere meningen? Je kan net alleen maar bijleren door naar zoveel mogelijk mensen te luisteren die ervaring hebben met bepaalde dingen. En mensen zouden ook eindelijk eens moeten leren dat elk menselijk lichaam anders reageert en dat niemand in absolute termen kan of mag praten want de "waarheid" bestaat niet over iets als de werking van je lichaam! Ieder lichaam is een opéénstapeling van een hoop chemische processen en niemand weet precies hoe die processen op elkaar inwerken, zelfs ervaren medici niet. Dus moet je altijd blijven openstaan voor uitzonderingen op elke regel en voor de rest moet iedereen zijn eigen instinct wat leren vertrouwen.

----------


## jivan

Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## annemieg

@janna: kan je me even de titel en auteur van dat boek doorgeven? Ik heb er daarnet overheen gelezen, anders had ik het wel ineens gevraagd! Ik ben inderdaad eigenlijk op mijn eentje afgebouwd. De huisarts had wel haar fiat gegeven en gezegd dat ik het langzaam aan moest doen maar wat is langzaamaan? Dus ik vroeg het apotheker en die zei: je staat op 30 mg, ga nu naar 20 mg en dan naar 15 mg en dan naar 10 mg en dan stoppenmaar hij zei er niet bij hoelang ik op elke dosis moest blijven staan en het afbouwschema was sowieso totaal onrealistisch. Maar in eerste instantie had ook ik geen enkel probleem. Tot ik op 15 mg stond en ineens vreselijke nachtmerries kreeg waarna ik moest bellen met een vriendin omdat ik niet meer wist wat nu echt was en wat van de droom kwam. Zij is diegene die de link legde met het afbouwen en toen ben ik direct op internet gaan zoeken en heb ik tegelijk een ex-buurvrouw gecontacteerd die psychologe is. Zij raadde mij een psychiater aan maar daar wou ik zelf niet naartoe want ik had best vertrouwen in mijn huisarts. Maar mijn huisarts gaf even later toe, dat ze het zelf ook niet zo goed wist. Ze was maar al te blij dat ik mij ondertussen op het forum gemeld had en steun kreeg van lotgenoten. Ik heb al bij al nog niet zo'n moeilijke afkicktijd gehad nadat men mij hier op het forum opgevangen had en mij een goed afbouwschema gegeven had. Maar een half jaar na mijn definitief stoppen, toen ik de link niet meer legde met het afbouwen, kreeg ik ineens problemen met plassen: ik kon niet meer plassen al voelde ik wel dat mijn blaas nokvol zat. het is tot een opname in het ziekenhuis gekomen waar men alleen maar zag dat ik een blaasontsteking had. Hoe ik ook argumenteerde dat ik wel meer een blaasontsteking gehad had en dat het hier om een diepliggender probleem ging, ze geloofden me totaal niet. Dan ben ik naar een uroloog in een ander ziekenhuis gestapt. Ik kende hem omdat hij mijn ex-buurman was. Hij heeft een heel blaasonderzoek gedaan en toen merkte hij dat ik inderdaad het water dat er in mijn blaas gedruppeld was niet uitgeplast kreeg en begreep hij wat een immense pijn dat moest doen. Hij ging op zoek naar een mogelijke oorzaak en hij noemde daarbij ook een heleboel medicatie op maar geen enkele naam deed bij mij een belletje rinkelen. Hij werd er echt wanhopig van en riep "maar jij slikt toch geen anti-depressiva"...Toen viel de puzzel in mekaar: ik had moeten opgeven welke medicijnen ik slikte maar ik had natuurlijk de paroxetine niet opgeschreven want die nam ik al een half jaar niet meer. Wist ik veel dat anti-depressiva allemaal ook op de blaas werken! En meestal krijgen mensen last terwijl ze nog AD's slikken maar ik ben de spreekwoordelijke uitzondering op de regel die pas reageerde bij het stoppen met de paroxetine. Nu krijg ik een product om mijn blaasuitgang losser te maken. Ik moet het helemaal zelf betalen want eigenlijk is het bedoeld voor mannen met prostaatproblemen en hé, ik ben een vrouw dus ik heb geen prostaat en dus ook geen recht op terugbetaling voor een prostaatmedicijn...Allemaal te gek voor woorden maar ik ben al lang blij dat de uroloog het niet opgaf toen hij niet onmiddellijk een oorzaak vond en dat ik nu verder geholpen ben met de medicatie. Alleen ben ik bang wat het gaat geven als ik binnen een maand mag stoppen met die medicatie: zal mijn blaas ondertussen voldoende hersteld zijn of hang ik nu een eeuwigheid vast aan dit medicijn? Samengevat: het afbouwen is met de nodige gekende problemen alsnog toch goed verlopen (vooral veel last gehad van spierpijn in mijn benen en nachtmerries en alsmaar willen slapen) maar ik heb nu nog steeds te maken met problemen die samenhangen met het ooit gebruiken en stoppen van paroxetine. Ik besef dat ik eigenlijk heel heel veel geluk gehad heb dat mijn vriendin direct de link legde met het afbouwen en dat ik direct op dit forum de juiste instructies kreeg die mij stabiel gekregen hebben. Want het klinkt misschien wat pathetisch maar op zo'n moment dat je volledig in paniek bent, telt bijna elke minuut en zeker de volgende ochtend omdat je dan je nieuwe dosis moet nemen en moet weten of je wel op de goede weg zit. Dus ik probeer zelf snel te reageren, en eerst de belangrijkste dingen aan te pakken en pas later eventueel dieper in te gaan op andere dingen. Want ik ben er ook achtergekomen dat het nemen van andere medicatie van grote invloed kan zijn op het afbouwen. Nu had ik zelf het geluk dat mijn medicatie eigenlijk ondersteunend werken maar sommige mensen nemen, zonder dat ze dat beseffen, dingen die het afbouwen nog veel moeilijker maken. Maar ik zal altijd proberen om eerst de dosis van morgen aan te pakken want die dosis kan het verschil uitmaken tussen net op tijd of te laat zijn bij het terug opstarten van de paroxetine. En waar te laat toe leidt heeft Klaas moeten ondervinden en het heeft hem jaren van zijn leven gekost!

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Vind het heel naar voor je dat je herstel en revalidatie zo traag verloopt.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het herstel vergelijkt met het afbouwen, het vallen en opstaan, geduld en vertrouwen dat het ooit weer goed komt. En vooral niet in paniek raken.
Maar gun het je zo dat het een keer klaar is!!
Ook je zorg wat betreft je hondjes, of je goed voor hen zal kunnen zorgen, is iid herkenbaar, maar bij mij gaat het iid dan over mn kleinkindjes.
Heb het structueel oppassen even geremd, vanwege mn sensorieke overgevoeligheid, zoals Klaas het benoemt en hoort bij het afbouwen.
Als ik zeg maar 2 uur bezig ben geweest in de tuin of in mn eigen huishoudinkje is het op. Mn hoofd begint dan te piepen en dat is een voorteken dat de KS er aan komt en ik Lora moet nemen, zonnebril op en rust moet pakken.
Het begint ook sneller als mn hoofd veel beweging krijgt, bv, bij veel bukken, draaien, zelfs als ik een wandeling maak of op de hometrainer ga. En tevens als ik diep moet nadenken.
Zo gek, het lijkt wel of mn hersens gewoon totale rust nodig hebben om niet in een KS te geraken. Het slapen is ook nog steeds een crime, heb nu verschillende slaap tabletten gehad en geen werkt of werkt hevig averechts.
De psych stelde nu voor om een cognitive therapie te gaan volgen bij de slaapdokter. Wil ik best doen, maar ik weet dat het door de Paroxetine is gekomen en nu als afkickverschijnsel doogaat, dus ben bang dat het niet veel zal gaan helpen.
Ik slaap gewoon 3 of soms 4 achtereen en ben dan wakker, terwijl ik hondsmoe ben, maar mn hersenenen weigeren ook om direct in slaap te vallen, meestal pas na een uur en worden dan na die aantal uurtjes gewoon wakker.
Ik blijf dan wel liggen, want wat moet je doen om 3 of 4 uur snachts? en val dan wel in een roesje voor een half uurtje en dan weer en dan weer en ga er dan meesta rond 7 uur uit. Moe.
Drink dan een paar bakken koffie, half gewoon, half caffeinevrij, om fitter te worden.
Heb veel spullen in huis gehaald die slaapverwekkend zijn en niets werkt.
De spierpijnen zijn nu over, ook zo de misselijkheid en agressie, blijf wel erg emotioneel maar wijd dat ook aan te weinig tot rust komen.

Ik las dat jij het had over een eigen website van Klaas, mag ik weten welke dat is?


lvgroet,
Geram

----------


## janna1946

Goedemorgen Annemieg.
Heel herkenbaar wat ik lees hoe het jou is vergaan met afbouwen. Dezelfde klachten had mijn dochter.
Wat is het toch erg dat je veel te snel afbouwt omdat de heren, en dames, doktoren niet weten dat je verslaafd bent aan AD maar gelukkig voor jou dat je vriendin onmiddellijk de link legde met het afbouwen van de paroxetine.
Mijn dochter heeft 11 jaar 20 mg. seroxat geslikt. Ze kreeg dat voorgeschreven van het RIAGG omdat ze last had van paniekaanvallen.
Daarbij heeft ze ook 7 jaar therapie gehad. Na een aantal jaren seroxat geslikt te hebben kreeg ze lichamelijke problemen zoals spierpijn, gewrichtspijn, intense moeheid, angst- en paniekaanvallen, electrische schokjes in haar hoofd, zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. Ze zag altijd spierwit en ze werd ook erg mager want ze had geen honger. Overal is ze geweest om uit te vinden waar haar lichamelijke klachten vandaan kwamen. Ze heeft allerlei onderzoeken gehad in het ziekenhuis maar geen enkele arts kon haar dat vertellen. Ze is zelfs in Belgie geweest bij Dr. De Meirleir, hij heeft haar uiteindelijk bestempeld als CVS-patient.
Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, mijn dochter is op een gegeven ogenblik naar een acupuncturiste gestapt, ze dacht dat acupunctuur haar wat verlichting zou kunnen geven. Bij het intake-gesprek moet je invullen welke medicijnen je gebruikt. De acupuncturiste zag dus dat cindy seroxat gebruikte en zei vrijwel onmiddellijk 'jouw klachten komen van de seroxat'.
Het was een complete openbaring voor mijn dochter. Ze is toen naar haar huisarts gegaan, die zei met 5 mg. afbouwen. Na elke keer afbouwen voelde ze zich helemaal niet goed maar, zei ze, dat zal er wel bij horen.
Toen ze op 0 stond raakte haar lichaam in de stress. Ze wist niet meer wat werkelijkheid was, haar lichaam functioneerde niet meer, ze kon niet meer op zichzelf vertrouwen, kortom, algehele malaise.
Ik was inmiddels gaan googelen op internet. Zo vond ik dit forum en Klaas.
Op haar dieptepunt, ze had inmiddels twee nachten niet geslapen en twee dagen niet gegeten, heeft mijn dochter Klaas gebeld en hij vroeg toen aan haar, voel je dit, voel je dat, zij kon op alles 'ja' antwoorden, Klaas zei toen, 'je zit in het afkick/afbouw/withdrawal syndroom', net hoe je het wilt noemen.
Het was voor mijn dochter een geschenk uit de hemel dat er iemand was die herkende en wist wat er met haar aan de hand was.
Ze heeft een gezin, ze is moeder van twee kinderen, ze is daarom opgenomen in de GGZ kliniek zodat ze even bij kon komen. Ze is er drie weken geweest. Ze moest weer naar de 10 mg paroxetine, helaas, dat heeft ze het laatste half jaar geslikt.
Ze had in de GGZ kliniek al aangegeven dat ze opnieuw wil afbouwen, daar heeft ze echter geen goeie psychiater kunnen vinden.
Zelfs daar zijn artsen die te weinig afweten van AD. Heel erg maar waar.
Via de acupuncturiste is ze terecht gekomen bij de psychiater die haar nu begeleidt. Ook hij weet niet van het afbouwschema van Klaas maar hij gaat wel met mijn dochter mee. 'Jij voelt het' zegt deze arts en dat moet je in de eerste plaats hebben.
De afgelopen 6 weken heeft ze geminderd, van 10 mg. naar 9.2, zelfs dat heeft ze gevoeld wat dat met haar lichaam c.q. hersenen doet. Kan je nagaan. Sinds gisteren staat ze op 8.4 mg. Na deze 6 weken gaat ze minderen met 5 mg. en dat 6 weken lang omdat ze het zekere voor het onzekere wil nemen en nóg is het pittig. Mede omdat ze een man en kinderen heeft. Ze heeft aangegeven dat ze hulp nodig heeft van hen met boodschappen doen, de hond uitlaten, af en toe een boodschap doen en dat doen ze. Ik woon ook vlakbij dus we helpen allemaal.
Het boek is in het Engels. Mijn dochter leest engelse boeken en zij had er nog problemen mee omdat er veel medische termen in staan. Het heet Psychiatric Drug Withdrawal, het is van Peter Breggin MD.
In Amerika zijn ze veel verder met deze materie.
Er is een wereld open gegaan voor mijn dochter nu ze dit boek heeft gelezen. Ze grijpt er nog steeds op terug.
Jammer dat dit niet in het Nederlands wordt vertaald.
Het is zowel voor gebruikers van AD, voor therapeuten, artsen en gezinsleden.
Er staat bijv. ook in in welke volgorde je de medicijnen, die je samen gebruikt met anti-depressiva, moet afbouwen.
Ik hoop dat het met jou ook goed blijft gaan Annemieg en dat doe je net als mijn dochter.
Eerst het meest belangrijke aanpakken dan de rest.

----------


## janna1946

@Geram
Mijn dochter zegt steeds dat ze heel veel profijt heeft gehad van de 7 jaar cognitive therapie die ze bij het RIAGG heeft gehad.
Als ze dat niet had gehad, zegt ze zelf, dan had ze niet kunnen opvangen wat ze nu opvangt.
Dat wilde ik je even laten weten.

----------


## Geram

@janna,

Ik heb evenzo veel jaren therapieen gehad in mn leven inclusief cognitive therapie. En heb 15 jaar medicatie's gekregen en werd ziek evenals je dochter tijdens het slikken hiervan, ook onderzoeken gehad in het ziekenhuis etc. Heel herkenbaar voor mij wat je dochter heeft meegemaakt qua lichamelijke klachten.
Ik ben er zelf achter gekomen door uitproberen dat het allemaal kwam door de Seroxat en uiteindelijk ging mn psych daarin mee en moet ik stoppen. Ben geloof ik, maar pin me er niet op vast Okt 2011 van 20 mg naar 15 mg gegaan. Een half jaar later er uiteindelijk achter gekomen waar mn lichamelijke klachten vandaan kwamen na vele andere medicatie's nog te hebben geprobeerd voor tegen de adhd, die ze veel te laat hadden vastgesteld, maar werd daar zieker en zieker van. mn mn gewrichten en mn hoofd. Fybromialgie zeiden ze toen, spuiten gehad in mn gewrichten etc.
Maar goed, ik ga naar die cognitieve therapie voor specifiek het slapen. Kijken of het was is, hoewel ik niet naar bed ga met het MOETEN slapen.
Ik zit nu met de Seroxat op 0.8,5 ml suspensie, dat is 1.7 mg.
En heb bij iedere afbouw van 5% erge last.
Op dit moment sensorieke overgevoeligheid en dat is soms om gek van te worden. Soms ben ik het voor door op tijd een rustgever te nemen, maar soms is het er heel snel en zit er niet anders op dan zonnebril op, in bed met de gordijnen dicht, wachten tot het mindert.

Sterkte voor je dochter, en veel geduld!!
Fijn dat je er voor je dochter bent, is veel waard!!

grtjs Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: ik geloof je dochter op haar woord: ik ben nu zelf in therapie al heb ik gekozen voor een andere vorm namelijk gestallttherapie omdat ik er heel goede ervaringen mee gehad heb in het verleden. Het leven houdt immers niet op met negatieve dingen over je heen te strooien als je van de Ad af bent en dan kan je maar beter goed gewapend zijn. Ik ben nog maar sinds januari terug bezig maar ik voel nu al dat ik er baat bij heb. Het is immers superbelangrijk dat je andere manieren aangeleerd krijgt om om te gaan met de dingen die het leven moeilijk voor jou maken, anders bestaat de kans dat je op een heel moeilijk moment toch weer toegeeft aan de opdringerige vraag of je niet beter terug aan de AD's zou gaan. En ik beaam ten volle wat Geram hierboven zo heel terecht opmerkt: fijn voor je dochter dat jij er voor haar bent! Dat is gewoon niet te bevatten hoe belangrijk zulke steun is!
@Geram: meidje, jij hebt echt wel alle pech op een rijtje te slikken gekregen en dat vind ik vreselijk voor jou! En jammer genoeg ben jij niet de enige bij wie het zo lang duurt alvorens men de link met de paroxetine legt! Ik word soms helemaal down van het lezen van de ervaringen van anderen. Maar het maakt me ook heel strijdlustig: als ik dit één iemand kan besparen is mijn taak oké geweest, als ik ook maar iets kan bijdragen aan het project waar Klaas mee bezig is, ben ik ook geslaagd in mijn opzet. 
Bij jou zijn die kopstoringen, zoals jij dat zo mooi noemt, echt weer helemaal terug hé?! Het is even beter geweest maar om één of andere onverklaarbare reden zet alles van het afbouwen zich bij jou vooral daar vast. Maar je doet het heel goed hoor: rustgever als het nog kan en in bed met de gordijnen dicht als het totaal onverwacht op je af komt. Of een therapie lukt hangt vaak heel erg af van of het klikt tussen cliënt en therapeut. Ik heb zelf én vroeger en nu een flinke zoektocht moeten ondernemen naar iemand met wie het echt klikte. En zonder die "klik" werkt therapie echt niet. Maar voor jou heeft het toch maar mooi opgeleverd dat je het gevoel van "moeten" rond het slapen kan loslaten. "Moeten" en "slapen" gaan nooit samen: slapen is net het kunnen loslaten van dingen en staat haaks op "moeten". Als dat eenmaal in je hoofd zit en je hebt het je echt eigen gemaakt, is dat een reuzestap vooruit. Wat ontzettend lief van jou dat je direct inzag hoe belangrijk de rol van Janna is bij het afbouwen van haar dochter; het zegt heel veel mooie dingen over jou.

----------


## janna1946

Ik heb je berichtje gelezen Geram.
Elke keer blijkt weer dat iedereen zijn eigen problemen heeft met het afbouwen van Seroxat. 
Dat er veel geduld voor nodig is is wel gebleken.
Ik vind het erg voor je dat je bij elke afbouw last hebt.
Ook kan ik me voorstellen dat je soms gek wordt van de overgevoeligheid.
Ik wens jou ook sterkte met je verdere afbouw.
Groetjes.

----------


## janna1946

Het is mooi dat je zegt Annemieg;
'als ik dit één iemand kan besparen is mijn taak oké geweest, als ik ook maar iets kan bijdragen aan het project waar Klaas mee bezig is, ben ik ook geslaagd in mijn opzet'.
Ik heb alles tot nu toe van dichtbij meegemaakt wat er met mijn dochter gebeurde.
Door te luisteren en er veel over te lezen heb ik een aardig beeld gekregen van hoe Seroxat werkt. Ik heb er maar één woord voor, verschrikkelijk!

Mijn dochter heeft in januari Mind-Fullnes therapie gehad.
Het staat ook op internet. Ik zet de link hier in elk geval neer;
http://www.mbcttrainingen.nl/audiobestanden.html
Het is voor iedereen goed, ik denk dat Geram hier ook veel baat bij kan hebben.
De audiobestanden kan je zelfs naar je pc downloaden.

Voor als iemand er iets aan heeft.
Het woord 'moeten' heb ik verbannen, dat gebruik ik niet meer.
Met dat woord leg je je onwillekeurig iets op en ben je al snel te streng voor jezelf.
Ik heb het woord 'moeten'vervangen door 'dat ga ik doen'.
Dat bevalt me veel beter  :Smile:

----------


## cindy1977

hoi klaas,ik wilde je altijd nog bedanken voor je hulp in 1 van de moeilijkste tijd in me leven. met jou raad ben ik nu na de opname en hervatting van de paraxotine,na 6 maanden,weer begonnen met afbouwen. ik zit nu op 8,4 mg en haal er 10%per 6 weken af maar wil vanaf de volgende keer per 5% te afbouwen. t gaat tot nu toe goed met minimale afkickverschijnselen maar wil gewoon zo langzaam mogelijk omdat ik geen risico wil nemen. ik krijg de vloeibare seroxat van mijn psychiater en kan dus perfect doseren. je doet belangerijk en goed werk door mensen te helpen en te informeren die in een verwarrende en gevaarlijke situatie terecht zijn gekomen! dus nogmaals bedankt voor je advies en je luisterende oor! je was voor mij een houvast op een moment dat ik dacht dat ik ging verdrinken en niemand me kon vertellen waarom!! groetjes van Cindy!!

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: Dat is zo mooi geformuleerd: niet meer moeten, maar: dat ga ik doen. Ik heb er dus alvast wat aan! Het zijn die kleine accentverschuivingen in ons taalgebruik die vaak wijzen op de mentaliteitswijziging die er achter zitten. Zo heb ik zelf heel veel steun gehaald uit de zinnetjes die Gabry mij bij het begin van mijn afbouwproces leerde: "Het ligt niet aan mij. het ligt aan de pillen. En ik kom er van af". Als je je die gedachtengang ook echt eigen kan maken, kom je, naar mijn ervaring, toch iets makkelijker voorbij de moeilijkste punten. Misschien heeft je dochter er ook wat aan. Ik gebruik ze nu voor mijn revalidatieproces ivm mijn galoperatie (al vervang ik de "pillen" dan natuurlijk wel door "de ingreep"): de achterliggende gedachte dat je niet zelf alles in de hand hebt, dat de moeilijke momenten deel uitmaken van een proces en dat je erdoor zal raken, blijven wel overeind en ze helpen me nog steeds. Kan je mij de titel van het boek waar je gisteren naar verwees nog even doorgeven: ik zou graag eens zwart op wit willen lezen wat oa paroxetine zoal met je lichaam doet. Ik blijf het makkelijker vinden zulke dingen echt van papier af te lezen dan van op een scherm (het zal de leeftijd wel zijn!).

----------


## janna1946

Dat zegt mijn dochter ook altijd 'het ligt niet aan mij, het ligt aan de pillen'.
Dat heeft ze ook geleerd in de 7 jaar therapie die ze heeft gehad bij het RIAGG.
Ik zie trouwens haar berichtje hier boven staan, cindy1977 is mijn dochter.

Annemieg, onderaan in mijn lange bericht wat hierboven staat heb ik de titel en schrijver van het boek neergezet maar ik geef het je graag nog een keer.
Psychiatric Drug Withdrawal van Peter Breggin M.D.
Zoals ik al zei, helaas is het alleen verkrijgbaar in het Engels.

----------


## annemieg

@Cindy: ik wil alleen even kwijt dat ik perfect begrijp waarom je verder afbouwt met de minimale dosis. Ook ik kies voor zekerheid in alle gevallen en we weten beiden dat Klaas de meest betrouwbare bron is die we kunnen hebben! Succes met het verder afbouwen! Als je er zin in hebt mag je echt altijd naar het forum komen, je bent heel hartelijk welkom!

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: Bedankt, onze berichten kruisten mekaar, denk ik. Toch even balen dat het ook weer in het Engels is maar ik had nu ook niet gedacht dat zo'n goed werk in ons klein taalgebied voorhanden zou zijn! Mijn talenkennis is niet om over naar huis te schrijven maar ik kan me wel door een werk worstelen als ik zeer gemotiveerd ben (en dat ben ik, dus...)

----------


## Geram

Ik kan zomaar ineens heeeel erg boos worden op iedereen en op mezelf, vind dat erg rot.
Heb dan ook gedachten die ik niet zou moeten hebben, kwaadaardig naar mezelf toe, is dit herkenbaar?

Geram

----------


## janna1946

@geram
Ik wil graag je vraag beantwoorden.
Ik ben geen ervaringsdeskundige, ik weet wel wat mijn dochter voelt, we praten er veel over.
Dat heel erg boos worden op mensen heeft mijn dochter ook maar ze is niet boos op zichzelf, nee, dat herken ik niet.
Ik heb begrepen dat je ook nog andere medicijnen gebruikt. Kunnen de gedachten die je hebt en de boosheid naar jezelf toe daar mee te maken hebben? wat zegt je gevoel daarover?

----------


## jivan

@geram, meestal ligt er achter boosheid, veel verdriet, alleen jij weet wat dat kan zijn..sterkte!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, oh meid ik herken het zo goed: die kwaadheid én naar jezelf en naar anderen toe! Ik ben het ook helemaal met Jivan eens: naar mijn eigen ervaring is de kwaadheid een soort van pantser want achter die enorme kwaadheid ligt inderdaad puur en intens veel verdriet. Om eerlijk te zijn: ik kon een pak beter overweg met mijn eigen enorme kwaadheid dan met het verdriet dan nu komt kijken. Kwaadheid is niet hetzelfde als boosaardigheid en dat is iets dat je op dit moment héél goed moet proberen in te zien. Ik heb de sterke indruk dat de boosheid je bang maakt en dat je je er schuldig over voelt in die zin dat het iets over jou zou zeggen dat je zo enorm boos bent met z'n momenten. Boosaardigheid is het anderen bewust kwaad willen berokkenen en volgens mij is dat echt niet wat jij nu voelt en uit. Jij voelt, denk ik tenminste, een kwaadheid naar jezelf en anderen toe uit machteloosheid. En het klinkt voor jou misschien heel raar maar mijn advies NU is: laat die boosheid maar zijn! Boosheid geeft namelijk toch ook een bepaalde kracht en dan bedoel ik daarmee inderdaad dat het het verdriet op afstand houdt. Ik krijg sinds december te maken met het verdriet dat schuilging achter mijn eigen enorme boosheid en ik moet je zeggen dat ik maar al te blij ben dat toen pas het verdriet de kop op stak, dat het niet samen naar boven gekomen is bij het afbouwproces. En voel je aub vooral niet schuldig om die kwaadheid: probeer goed voor ogen te houden dat boosheid/kwaadheid niemand schade toebrengt. Het is boosaardigheid die kan aanzetten tot het schade toebrengen aan anderen. De boosheid die je naar jezelf toe voelt is mij ook maar al te bekend. Maar zoals Jivan heel terecht opmerkt, is die boosheid naar jezelf toe ook een pantser, een pantser dat er voor "zorgt" dat je niet geconfronteerd wordt met de machteloosheid en uiteindelijk het verdriet dat eigenlijk schuilgaat achter dat gevoel. Bij mij is de boosheid na enkele maanden ineens overgegaan tot een immens verdriet. Er was geen bepaalde aanleiding voor nodig, het overkwam mij totaal onverwachts. Maar ik ervaar het verdriet als iets dat veel moeilijker te dragen is dan de boosheid ooit was en ik besef ook dat ik met dat verdriet oa in mijn therapie aan de slag moet want dat het uit zichzelf niet zal weggaan. Ik moet nu dat verdriet onder ogen nemen en het, onder begeleiding van mijn therapeute, echt gaan bekijken en analyseren en dan moet het een plaats krijgen in mijn leven. Daarom is het volgens mij goed dat je tijdens je afbouwen slechts boosheid voelt ipv het achterliggende verdriet: afbouwen is al zwaar genoeg en vergt al alles van je. Leren omgaan met het achterliggende verdriet komt echt wel nadien en breekt de boosheid helemaal af: daar hoef je geen moeite voor ted doen: het komt vanzelf wel als je er klaar voor bent. Het enige dat ik er nog wil aan toevoegen is: als je zo boos bent, denk ik dat er een heel heel groot en diep verdriet in jou zit. Dus accepteer voor nu even die boosheid en ga je er zeker niet schuldig om voelen of je ertegen verzetten: elke emotie heeft zijn functie en probeer voor jezelf in te zien dat die boosheid van nu je pantser is, niks meer en niks minder.
@Janna (en voor Cindy als ze dit zelf leest): dat geldt eigenlijk ook allemaal voor Cindy: die boosheid heeft echt een reden, een functie, namelijk als "zelfbeschermingsfactor". Probeer de boosheid er gewoon te laten zijn; het stopt echt vanzelf wel en gaat over in verdriet; een verdriet waar je dan wel weer mee aan de slag moet maar dat is een zorg voor later! Het is nu al moeilijk genoeg!
@Jivan: blijkbaar ben jij dus voor een stuk al in het stadium waarin ook ik me momenteel bevind nl dat je geconfronteerd wordt met het achterliggende verdriet. En jij zit nog midden in je afbouwen. Ik hoop dat jij de tijd en energie kan opbrengen om heel langzaamaan dat verdriet te bekijken en het een plaatsje kan geven. Mij lukt het soms wel en soms nog helemaal niet. Ik ben nog maar in het stadium dat ik de confrontatie moet aangaan met dat achterliggend verdriet en samen met mijn therapeute probeer ik stukje bij beetje te ontrafelen wat waar precies op slaat en hoop ik het in de komende tijd een plaats te kunnen geven. Op dit moment wo

----------


## klaasvg

Ik ken het, mijn eerste anderhalf jaar na cold turkey waren een levende hel waarin intense boosheid met inderdaad daarachter intens verdriet mijn leven bepaalden en me dichter dan ooit bij suicide hebben gebracht. Een heel nare en beangstigende ervaring met pesten rond mijn 19e was een van de hoofdoorzaken hiervan, ik heb mijn oude pester daarwerkelijk opgespoord en bedreigd. Dit alles speelde ongeveer 4 jaar geleden en nu is het nog wel een nare herinnering maar toch in zekere zin verwerkt. Ik heb de laatste jaren goede hulp gekregen en onder meer geleerd me nooit, maar dan ook nooit meer te laten afzeiken door wie dan ook. Verder is inderdaad bekend dat in SSRI withdrawal negatieve emoties totaal oncontroleerbaar worden en oude trauma's, zelfs als deze reeds "verwerkt" waren, hun afzichterlijke kop weer kunnen opsteken.
Zoals Annemie zegt is het dan zaak te realiseren dat het de drug is en niet jij. Ik wist dat destijds nog niet maar beselfte wel dat dit niet de normale "ik" was... 
En verder ben ik berheugd en ook wel een beetje vereerd na alle lovende woorden  :Smile:  Op zie manier heeft mijn lijdensweg nog een beetje zin gehad! Verder denk ik nog wel eens na over een dedicated website of zelfs een stichting om alle kennis en ervaring te consolideren en mensen aktiever te helpen. Maar dit kost tijd en geld en zal ik neit alleen kunnen. Wie weet benader ik jullie daar nog eens voor.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, oh meid ik herken het zo goed: die kwaadheid én naar jezelf en naar anderen toe! Ik ben het ook helemaal met Jivan eens: naar mijn eigen ervaring is de kwaadheid een soort van pantser want achter die enorme kwaadheid ligt inderdaad puur en intens veel verdriet. Om eerlijk te zijn: ik kon een pak beter overweg met mijn eigen enorme kwaadheid dan met het verdriet dan nu komt kijken. Kwaadheid is niet hetzelfde als boosaardigheid en dat is iets dat je op dit moment héél goed moet proberen in te zien. Ik heb de sterke indruk dat de boosheid je bang maakt en dat je je er schuldig over voelt in die zin dat het iets over jou zou zeggen dat je zo enorm boos bent met z'n momenten. Boosaardigheid is het anderen bewust kwaad willen berokkenen en volgens mij is dat echt niet wat jij nu voelt en uit. Jij voelt, denk ik tenminste, een kwaadheid naar jezelf en anderen toe uit machteloosheid. En het klinkt voor jou misschien heel raar maar mijn advies NU is: laat die boosheid maar zijn! Boosheid geeft namelijk toch ook een bepaalde kracht en dan bedoel ik daarmee inderdaad dat het het verdriet op afstand houdt. Ik krijg sinds december te maken met het verdriet dat schuilging achter mijn eigen enorme boosheid en ik moet je zeggen dat ik maar al te blij ben dat toen pas het verdriet de kop op stak, dat het niet samen naar boven gekomen is bij het afbouwproces. En voel je aub vooral niet schuldig om die kwaadheid: probeer goed voor ogen te houden dat boosheid/kwaadheid niemand schade toebrengt. Het is boosaardigheid die kan aanzetten tot het schade toebrengen aan anderen. De boosheid die je naar jezelf toe voelt is mij ook maar al te bekend. Maar zoals Jivan heel terecht opmerkt, is die boosheid naar jezelf toe ook een pantser, een pantser dat er voor "zorgt" dat je niet geconfronteerd wordt met de machteloosheid en uiteindelijk het verdriet dat eigenlijk schuilgaat achter dat gevoel. Bij mij is de boosheid na enkele maanden ineens overgegaan tot een immens verdriet. Er was geen bepaalde aanleiding voor nodig, het overkwam mij totaal onverwachts. Maar ik ervaar het verdriet als iets dat veel moeilijker te dragen is dan de boosheid ooit was en ik besef ook dat ik met dat verdriet oa in mijn therapie aan de slag moet want dat het uit zichzelf niet zal weggaan. Ik moet nu dat verdriet onder ogen nemen en het, onder begeleiding van mijn therapeute, echt gaan bekijken en analyseren en dan moet het een plaats krijgen in mijn leven. Daarom is het volgens mij goed dat je tijdens je afbouwen slechts boosheid voelt ipv het achterliggende verdriet: afbouwen is al zwaar genoeg en vergt al alles van je. Leren omgaan met het achterliggende verdriet komt echt wel nadien en breekt de boosheid helemaal af: daar hoef je geen moeite voor ted doen: het komt vanzelf wel als je er klaar voor bent. Het enige dat ik er nog wil aan toevoegen is: als je zo boos bent, denk ik dat er een heel heel groot en diep verdriet in jou zit. Dus accepteer voor nu even die boosheid en ga je er zeker niet schuldig om voelen of je ertegen verzetten: elke emotie heeft zijn functie en probeer voor jezelf in te zien dat die boosheid van nu je pantser is, niks meer en niks minder. 
De link naar de site van Klaas: http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php
@Janna (en voor Cindy als ze dit zelf leest): dat geldt eigenlijk ook allemaal voor Cindy: die boosheid heeft echt een reden, een functie, namelijk als "zelfbeschermingsfactor". Probeer de boosheid er gewoon te laten zijn; het stopt echt vanzelf wel en gaat over in verdriet; een verdriet waar je dan wel weer mee aan de slag moet maar dat is een zorg voor later! Het is nu al moeilijk genoeg!
@Jivan: blijkbaar ben jij dus voor een stuk al in het stadium waarin ook ik me momenteel bevind nl dat je geconfronteerd wordt met het achterliggende verdriet. En jij zit nog midden in je afbouwen. Ik hoop dat jij de tijd en energie kan opbrengen om heel langzaamaan dat verdriet te bekijken en het een plaatsje kan geven. Mij lukt het soms wel en soms nog helemaal niet. Ik ben nog maar in het stadium dat ik de confrontatie moet aangaan met dat achterliggend verdriet en samen met mijn therapeute probeer ik stukje bij beetje te ontrafelen wat waar precies op slaat en hoop ik het in de komende tijd een plaats te kunnen geven. Op dit moment wordt ik vooral overvallen door huilbuien op de meest rare momenten

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, oh meid ik herken het zo goed: die kwaadheid én naar jezelf en naar anderen toe! Ik ben het ook helemaal met Jivan eens: naar mijn eigen ervaring is de kwaadheid een soort van pantser want achter die enorme kwaadheid ligt inderdaad puur en intens veel verdriet. Om eerlijk te zijn: ik kon een pak beter overweg met mijn eigen enorme kwaadheid dan met het verdriet dan nu komt kijken. Kwaadheid is niet hetzelfde als boosaardigheid en dat is iets dat je op dit moment héél goed moet proberen in te zien. Ik heb de sterke indruk dat de boosheid je bang maakt en dat je je er schuldig over voelt in die zin dat het iets over jou zou zeggen dat je zo enorm boos bent met z'n momenten. Boosaardigheid is het anderen bewust kwaad willen berokkenen en volgens mij is dat echt niet wat jij nu voelt en uit. Jij voelt, denk ik tenminste, een kwaadheid naar jezelf en anderen toe uit machteloosheid. En het klinkt voor jou misschien heel raar maar mijn advies NU is: laat die boosheid maar zijn! Boosheid geeft namelijk toch ook een bepaalde kracht en dan bedoel ik daarmee inderdaad dat het het verdriet op afstand houdt. Ik krijg sinds december te maken met het verdriet dat schuilging achter mijn eigen enorme boosheid en ik moet je zeggen dat ik maar al te blij ben dat toen pas het verdriet de kop op stak, dat het niet samen naar boven gekomen is bij het afbouwproces. En voel je aub vooral niet schuldig om die kwaadheid: probeer goed voor ogen te houden dat boosheid/kwaadheid niemand schade toebrengt. Het is boosaardigheid die kan aanzetten tot het schade toebrengen aan anderen. De boosheid die je naar jezelf toe voelt is mij ook maar al te bekend. Maar zoals Jivan heel terecht opmerkt, is die boosheid naar jezelf toe ook een pantser, een pantser dat er voor "zorgt" dat je niet geconfronteerd wordt met de machteloosheid en uiteindelijk het verdriet dat eigenlijk schuilgaat achter dat gevoel. Bij mij is de boosheid na enkele maanden ineens overgegaan tot een immens verdriet. Er was geen bepaalde aanleiding voor nodig, het overkwam mij totaal onverwachts. Maar ik ervaar het verdriet als iets dat veel moeilijker te dragen is dan de boosheid ooit was en ik besef ook dat ik met dat verdriet oa in mijn therapie aan de slag moet want dat het uit zichzelf niet zal weggaan. Ik moet nu dat verdriet onder ogen nemen en het, onder begeleiding van mijn therapeute, echt gaan bekijken en analyseren en dan moet het een plaats krijgen in mijn leven. Daarom is het volgens mij goed dat je tijdens je afbouwen slechts boosheid voelt ipv het achterliggende verdriet: afbouwen is al zwaar genoeg en vergt al alles van je. Leren omgaan met het achterliggende verdriet komt echt wel nadien en breekt de boosheid helemaal af: daar hoef je geen moeite voor ted doen: het komt vanzelf wel als je er klaar voor bent. Het enige dat ik er nog wil aan toevoegen is: als je zo boos bent, denk ik dat er een heel heel groot en diep verdriet in jou zit. Dus accepteer voor nu even die boosheid en ga je er zeker niet schuldig om voelen of je ertegen verzetten: elke emotie heeft zijn functie en probeer voor jezelf in te zien dat die boosheid van nu je pantser is, niks meer en niks minder. 
De link naar de site van Klaas: http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php
@Janna (en voor Cindy als ze dit zelf leest): dat geldt eigenlijk ook allemaal voor Cindy: die boosheid heeft echt een reden, een functie, namelijk als "zelfbeschermingsfactor". Probeer de boosheid er gewoon te laten zijn; het stopt echt vanzelf wel en gaat over in verdriet; een verdriet waar je dan wel weer mee aan de slag moet maar dat is een zorg voor later! Het is nu al moeilijk genoeg!
@Jivan: blijkbaar ben jij dus voor een stuk al in het stadium waarin ook ik me momenteel bevind nl dat je geconfronteerd wordt met het achterliggende verdriet. En jij zit nog midden in je afbouwen. Ik hoop dat jij de tijd en energie kan opbrengen om heel langzaamaan dat verdriet te bekijken en het een plaatsje kan geven. Mij lukt het soms wel en soms nog helemaal niet. Ik ben nog maar in het stadium dat ik de confrontatie moet aangaan met dat achterliggend verdriet en samen met mijn therapeute probeer ik stukje bij beetje te ontrafelen wat waar precies op slaat en hoop ik het in de komende tijd een plaats te kunnen geven. Op dit moment wordt ik vooral overvallen door huilbuien op de meest rare momenten. Ik probeer nu alleen maar te aanvaarden dat ik dat verdriet voel.

----------


## Geram

@janna,

Lief dat je meedenkt. Ik neem Lorazepam om de sensorieke overgevoeligheid te onderdrukken en om een paar uur te slapen en het neemt ook de boosheid weg. Daar ligt het niet aan.

@jivan, ik barst in janken uit na het lezen van jouw reactie....het klopt!!
en toch is het niet fijn als ik zoooo boos ben, op het agressieve.
Nou ben ik na een afbouw ook 2 dagen agressief en dan weet ik dat het daardoor komt maar zit nu al op de 22e dag na de laatste afbouw.
Ga maar flink janken vandaag, wie weet helpt het, wrod daar alleen ook somber van, maar somberheid heeft ook weer met verdriet te maken he.
Het duurt me gewoon allemaal te lang, ben al zo lang bezig en moet het alleen doen, afgezien van het Forum.
Mensen begrijpen het niet, denken volgens mij dat ik me aanstel omdat het wel eens een dag best goed gaat ik dan veel dingen onderneem omdat ik dan zo blij ben me goed te voelen. De dag erna is het weer mis en men snapt dat niet.
Men zegt dan bv, ik ken ook iemand die slecht slaapt, je moet gewoon door of ik slaap ook wel eens slecht, of, de zon schijnt, je moet eruit, lopen in het bos, een eind fietsen ofzo....ja, leuk in je eentje, vooral al je duizelig bent.
Had ik maar 2 gebroken benen dan zouden ze me wel steunen of langskomen...maar helaas.
Ja, ik zie het even erg zwart nu, kan het niet helpen....sorry

Toch wel bedankt janna en jivan voor jullie reactie..lief

lvgrtjs, Geram

----------


## janna1946

Geram, ik wil je graag laten weten hoe mijn dochter er over denkt en het aanpakt.

Je mag het even zwart zien, je mag boos zijn, je mag huilen, gun jezelf dat.
Alleen jij voelt het en weet waar het vandaan komt.
Laat mensen met hun 'goede raad' zijlings liggen, jij weet tegen welke mensen je iets kan zeggen.
Als je een goede dag hebt, doe dan niet te veel, probeer het te doseren zodat je nog wat energie over houdt.
Wees niet te streng voor jezelf, leg geen druk op jezelf.
Geef jezelf af en toe een schouderklopje door te zeggen dat je het goed doet want je hebt het al tot hier geschopt.

Cindy is hoofdzakelijk boos op degene die haar seroxat heeft voorgeschreven, omdat ze geen keus heeft gehad.
Ze kan ook boos worden als mensen vragen 'waarom' nu ze opnieuw is begonnen met afbouwen.

----------


## annemieg

Ik zie dat mijn post er twee keer op staat...nou ik heb dus regelmatig "aanvaringen" met mijn computer als ik op het forum zit en ik denk dat het zo gebeurd is en ik kan het niet meer weg krijgen!
@klaas: je hebt elk complimentje dat je krijgt meer dan honderdvoudig verdient, dus neem ze nou gewoon maar lekker aan en geniet er van! Als je onze hulp nodig hebt: je weet ons te vinden hé! Ja, ook bij mij heeft de seroxat oude herinneringen terug naar boven gehaald en dingen die ik in mijn eerste therapie geleerd had, afgepakt. Nog één van de dingen die bijgedragen heeft aan de algemene boosheid die ik toch al had. En afkicken van paroxetine brengt op zich ook agressie met zich mee die soms buitenproportioneel is. Niks aan te doen, denk ik nu, je kan alleen maar hopen dat je mensen niet té zeer gekwetst hebt en eventueel welgemeend sorry zeggen als je weet dat je over de schreef gegaan bent 
@Janna: weer die herkenning ivm met het boos-zijn van Cindy: eerst was ik helemaal niet boos op mijn huisarts. Toen ik door de zwaarste periode van het afbouwen ging, kwam er echter ineens een heleboel boosheid naar boven, ook tov haar omdat ze me naar mijn aanvoelen, veel en veel te snel en zonder goede opvolging op de paroxetine gezet heeft. Nu ik de zaken weer vanuit een ander perspectief bekijk, weet ik dat ook de huisarts gehandeld heeft zonder de impact van de paroxetine écht te kennen. Vanuit die wetenschap vind ik het nog belangrijker om zoveel mogelijk mensen te informeren over wat AD's en dan vooral paroxetine eigenlijk zijn en wat ze precies met je doen. Er is, naast de immense onwil van de farma-industrie en een groot aantal artsen, ook een aantal artsen dat handelt naar bestvermogen en met heel veel onwetendheid. En ja, die vraag steeds naar het waarom van je afbouwen en, nog erger vond ik, de negatieve opmerkingen van sommige mensen: GGrrrrr

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: soms helpt goed janken wel, soms schiet je er echt niks mee op. Maar je hebt weinig keuze hé?! Het klopt ook helemaal wat je zegt: jij moet het helemaal alleen doen én de buitenwereld ziet niet aan jou dat je bezig bent met een keiharde inspanning. Had je inderdaad maar twee gebroken benen...En ik herken ook je ergernis aan de opmerkingen van mensen, hun zogenaamde "goede raad" terwijl ze er geen flauw idee van hebben wat een strijd je voert en dan al die dingen als: geniet toch van de zon of van ik weet niet wat alllemaal...en dat je moet bewegen om je beter te voelen...terwijl je creveert van de spierpijn en dat soort van dingen...Mensen die niet afbouwen/afgebouwd hebben of de hele naasten weten gewoon niks af van wat afbouwen met een mens doet. En zelfs wij hier onder mekaar weten van de ander niet precies waar hij of zij op dat moment door moet. Het enige wat wij te beiden hebben is herkenning er erkenning en vooral jou jezelf laten zijn mét jouw zwarte gedachten erbij.

----------


## Geram

Janken helpt ff niks nee...ben erg somber nu....het hoeft even niet meer voor mij.....
Geen zorg...ik doe niets geks...heb het lef daar niet voor....
En anders trek ik aan de bel..

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, wat knap van jou dat je durft aan te geven dat het "even voor jou niet hoeft"! Dat gevoel blijft toch een taboe, ook op deze site en jij doorbreekt dat nou. Ook ik loop af en toe tegen dat gevoel aan, inderdaad op de somberste, donkerste dagen, maar ook nu nog, nu ik van de paroxetine af ben. Ik ga jou geen enkele raad geven want ik heb hiervoor zelf niks in de aanbieding, behalve dan het feit dat ik er nog steeds ben. En neen, janken lost niet altijd wat op: soms helpt het en geeft het een opluchting, soms bljf je nadien even verdrietig achter...

----------


## jivan

@geram, probeer je er niet mee te identificeren, het zijn spoken die met je mind spelen, het is niet echt! 
Zet een vrolijk muziekje op, dat wil nog wel eens helpen om van mood te veranderen.Ik weet waar ik over spreek, echt!
Of als je aan meditaties doet, is dit ook een geweldig hulpmiddel om je beter te voelen.stekte.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Als het maar blijft, het er tegen aanlopen.....en niet verder he. Het is dan topzwaar allemaal.
Ik heb er vaker last van maar nu in een impuls eropgezet eigenlijk. 
Het komt gewoon omdat het zo superzwaar is in mn uppie en ik niet echt op het moment dat ik het nodig heb direct kan delen met iemand die dan bij me is.
Ben eerder een paar x opgenomen geweest omdat ik toen wel een gevaar voor mezelf was.
Dus ik weet wel wanneer het tijd word voor hulp nodig.
Zover is het nog niet, zolang ik niet bang word voor mezelf kan ik dit nog wel aan en blijft het bij gedachten, wel willen maar niet doen. Mag ook niet, ik heb kindjes en kl.kindjes, daar denk ik dan aan op moeizame momenten.
Ook weet ik dat het morgen weer over kan zijn, ga dan uiteindelijk bidden.

@jivan,
Een muziekje werkt bij mij averechts, kan dan niet tegen vrolijke muziek. Ik mediteer in de vorm van bidden, ben gelovig. Hoewel ook mijn boosheid ook daar wel eens tegen gericht kan zijn.
Ik hou maar in mn hoofd dat de 'schuld' bij de rot medicijnen ligt en de afbouw daarvan.

Dank beiden,
lvgrtjs, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, ik weet dat je op tijd aan de bel trekt! Ik weet dat je de waarde van het geluk van je kinderen en kleinkinderen niet in de weegschaal wil of zal leggen. Ik ken je ondertussen goed genoeg om te weten dat je diepgelovig bent en daar op de zwaarste momenten de nodige kracht uit haalt. Deze kracht zal je ook verder gebruiken in het afbouwproces, zoals je dat tot nu toe steeds bent blijven doen. Even om je heen schoppen, ook al is het naar "hierboven" doet niks af aan jouw trouw aan je levensmotto. Het is net door het herbevestigen van jouw trouw aan jouw idealen na zo'n zwart moment dat je bewijst hoe sterk je geloof is. En daarnaast kan het enorme wonder van het nieuwe leven dat je dochter draagt ook bijdragen tot de nodige kracht. Jij toont al lang een ontzettende moed in heel het afbouwproces dat ook voor jou een lijdensweg geworden is. Jij bent op eigen kracht al zo ontzettend ver gekomen dat je ook de rest van de weg absoluut wil blijven afleggen. Je hebt al meerdere keren de suggestie gekregen om niet verder af te bouwen, om terug te beginnen, om andere middelen te gaan gebruiken en toch ben je voet bij stuk blijven houden en ben je nu uiteindelijk al heel ver geraakt. En het zal je echt wel lukken om ook de rest van de weg af te leggen. Wat je soms zelf omschrijft als je koppigheid is ook een bron van kracht. Je hebt de hele weg niet afgelegd om nu, bijna aan het einde van de rit, af te haken!

----------


## janna1946

@Geram
Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je durft te zeggen wat je voelt, dát doe je ook voor jezelf zoals zoveel dingen die je doet voor jezelf.
Misschien zie je dat soms even niet maar dat is wel zo.
Blijf vertrouwen op jezelf.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Dank voor je mooie schrijven. Het doet me goed, je pakt precies de punten waardoor ik me weer gesterkt voel! Dank je daarvoor.
Diep van binnen wist ik dat al wel maar als je het van een ander leest, geldt tenminste voor mij, is het weer helder en het maakt dat ik weer helderder kan denken.
Niet dat de somberheid direct weg is maar ik weet weer duidelijk waar ik het voor doe.
Dank voor je lieve bemoedigende woorden!

Hoop dat het met jou wat beterd qua lichamelijke toestand.

@janna,
Dank voor je lieve woorden en bemoediging, is heel fijn!

lvgrt

----------


## janna1946

@jivan
Ik lees nog een keer jouw berichtje 10.
Het valt mij op dat psychiaters hun eigen aanpak hebben of ik begrijp het niet goed.
Ik lees dat jouw arts je wil opbouwen van 5 mg naar 8 mg.
Mijn dochter had de seroxat afgebouwd van 20 mg. naar 0.
In de GGZ kliniek hebben ze haar in één keer op 10 mg. paroxetine gezet, dat is niet opgebouwd.
Samen met de lorazepam, die ze daar ook kreeg, ging ze zich direct beter voelen.
Lorazepam heeft ze echter niet vaak genomen, ze vond dat enorm sterk spul, daar wilde ze ook niet nog eens aan verslaafd raken.

Misschien komt het verschil in aanpak wel van het feit dat ieder mens verschillend is bedenk ik me terwijl ik dit zit te typen...

----------


## jivan

Nee janna, ik heb me vergist, ik moet 2x daags 2ml en volgende week naar 3mg etc...en dan uit eindelijk op nul,
dan kijken we hoe ik me voel en als het niet gaat, gaan we iets anders proberen. ! Ik ben nl erg wisselend van stemming, overgangs klachten.
Ok laterz

----------


## janna1946

Ok jivan. Ik ben inmiddels 15 jaar bezig met de overgang, ik weet er alles van.

----------


## annemieg

@Lieve Geram: het doet me ontzettend deugd dat ik de juiste woorden voor jou kon vinden! Neen, de somberheid zal er niet van weg gaan maar het draait hier op het forum toch om het laten merken dat je de andere begrijpt, dat je je kan inleven in zijn of haar situatie. Net het feit dat je merkt dat anderen toch begrijpen wat er door je heen gaat, kan dat kleine duwtje zijn dat de andere overeind houdt of het mogelijk maakt om een nieuwe, moeilijke stap te zetten Ik be zo blij dat ik je kon helpen!
@Janna: iedere psychiater, iedere arts (en dan spreken we over diegenen die het echt goed met ons voorhebben!) hanteert een eigen systeem. Ik heb inderdaad ondervonden dat het voor iedereen gewoon anders ligt en dat het afbouwen voor een stuk ook een kwestie is van je gevoel en je intuïtie volgen en heel heel goed leren interpreteren van de signalen die je eigen lichaam afgeeft. Zelf ben ik in het begin ook geminderd met de helft van de dosis. Moest ik toen geweten hebben wat ik nu weet, zou ik het anders aangepakt hebben want het bleek voor mij te snel te gaan. Ik zou nu veel meer op zeker spelen en veel trager afbouwen dan ineens met een halve dosis. Geram gebruikt ook lorazepam, ik gebruikte zelf alprazolam... ook hier weer is er geen wet die zegt waar iedereen mee geholpen zal zijn en er hangt ook veel van af welke medicatie je al gebruikte voor je met het afbouwen begon. Ik heb de alprazolam echt nodig want ik heb een lichte aangeboren aandoening waardoor mijn handen altijd beven. Daarvoor kreeg en krijg ik nog steeds alprazolam. Ik heb de dosis tijdens het afbouwen wel aangepast en nu ben ik bezig om die dosis stilaan naar beneden te brengen en dat lukt behoorlijk goed, al is alles in de war geschopt door dat ik mijn gal moest laten weghalen.
@Jivan: je moet voor jezelf bekijken of het doenbaar is om reeds volgende week over te stappen naar 3 mg! Voor mij was een week op een stabiele dosis staan veel te kort, ik had echt "rustperiodes" van drie weken op dezelfde dosis nodig alvorens weer een stap naar beneden te zetten. Na één week waren bij mij wel de grootste klachten over van het afbouwen maar mijn lichaam wilde een "wenperiode" tussendoor en in het begin hield ik lang een periode van 4 weken aan tussen twee afbouwen in (later werd dat 3 weken), daarbij denkend: één week met afbouwverschijnselen, drie weken om mijn lichaam de tijd te geven te wennen aan die dosis en zo weer verder. Ik heb ook op die manier per milligram afgebouwd dus 3 weken 5 mg, dan 3 weken 4 mg en 3 weken 2 mg , zo tot aan de nul. Maar ik heb dan ook veel langer geslikt dan jij, dus mijn lichaam stond echt wel al heel lang ingesteld op een dosis van 30 mg. Je zal zelf echt wel voelen of het afbouwsysteem dat je meegekregen hebt, voor jou werkt! Als je bang word dat het mis zal lopen of als je voelt dat het te snel gaat, kan je steeds corrigeren maar waar je nooit mag in vervallen is de ene dag x mg nemen en de ander dag een andere dosis en zo verder (alternerend nemen noemt men dat). De bedoeling is toch echt wel dat je je stabiel voelt op een bepaalde dosis alvorens je een volgende stap naar beneden zet. 
Voor iedereen wil ik hier nog eens zeggen: er bestaat niet zoiets als het perfecte afbouwsysteem! Zelfs het feit of je al dan niet heel lang paroxetine slikte, speelt niet bij iedereen een even grote rol. Afbouwen is voor een groot stuk leren inschatten hoe JOUW lichaam op het spul reageert en zelfs je eigen reacties kunnen verschillen van de ene periode tot de andere. Wat wij hier proberen is op zo veilig mogelijk spelen en we hebben ondervonden dat het schema van Klaas daarin de allerbeste richtlijn is. Als ik raad gef zal ik altijd op zoveel mogelijk veiligheid spelen; dat maakt het afbouwen inderdaad soms langer maar het is de meest zekere manier dt je er zonder al te veel kleerscheuren vanaf komt.

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan en Janna: ik hoor ook bij de club! Heb twee weken geleden ineens na twee jaar een doorbloeding gekregen en ik schrok me werkelijk rot want ik heb verleden jaar een vriendin moeten afgeven aan baarmoederkanker en dat begon op dezelfde manier. Ik heb verleden week een echo gehad en er blijkt niks mis te zijn: de radioloog zei nogal sec dat zo'n bloeding er heel vaak komt bij kijken. Met de overgang is het een beetje zoals met het afbouwen: iedere vrouw heeft er andere ervaringen mee. Sommigen hebben zo goed als nergens last van, anderen lopen er heel lang mee rond, zoals jij Janna: 15 jaar is een behoorlijk lange tijd! Als je afbouwt in je overgang is soms echt totaal niet duidelijk te krijgen wat nu waar mee te maken heeft. Ik heb, op aanraden van Gabry, zelf een afbouwdagboek bijgehouden en ik heb daar veel steun en kennis uit gehaald.

----------


## janna1946

Annemieg, vraagje van Cindy.
Cindy wil al haar energie graag gebruiken voor het afbouwen en voor haar gezin maar we praten wel met elkaar over de berichtjes hier.
Ik heb het al meer gelezen in je berichtjes. Jij bent de enige die het is gelukt om met succes af te bouwen.
Cindy heeft gisteravond in het boek van Dr. Breggin gelezen dat, als je te langzaam afbouwt, in dezelfde problemen kunt komen als te snel afbouwen.
Dit kan belangrijk zijn, momenteel vooral voor Geram. Zij zou momenteel te langzaam afbouwen, vandaar haar grote problemen.
Jij hebt in mg. afgebouwd, dat is exact wat Dr. Breggin zegt, afbouwen tussen de 10% en 15% is het meest ideale.
Ik lees dat je na 5 mg per 1 mg hebt afgebouwd. Met hoeveel mg. ben je begonnen?

----------


## janna1946

@annemieg
Op hoeveel mg. stond je, bedoel ik, toen je begon met afbouwen.

----------


## janna1946

@geram
Dat doe je goed. Dat staat ook in het boek van Dr. Breggin.
Je moet goed blijven slapen want je lichaam heeft die rust nodig om energie te hebben voor het afbouwen.

----------


## janna1946

@annemieg
Ik heb inmiddels gelezen dat je op 30 mg. stond en met 15 mg. minderen bent begonnen (in een oud berichtje van je aan Jamilli.)

Nu ze dit weet gaat Cindy in elk geval niet afbouwen met 5%, ze houdt aan waar ze nu mee afbouwt omdat ze hiermee stabiel is.
Het blijft idd voelen, voelen en nog eens voelen wat het prettigst is en dat is voor iedereen verschillend.

In het boek van Dr. Breggin staat trouwens ook dat het 1 tot 2 jaar kan duren voordat je weer 'de oude' bent nadat je AD hebt gebruikt.

----------


## janna1946

@annemieg
Dat lijkt mij ook, dat je niet weet wat nu van het afbouwen is of wat van de overgang komt.

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: zoals je inmiddels achterhaald hebt, ben ik eerst van 30 mg naar 15 mg gegaan en dan naar 10 mg. Toen ging het vreselijk mis. Daarom zei ik ook dat ik het nu heel anders zou aanpakken! Van 10 mg ben ik naar 8 mg gegaan, dan naar 6 mg, vervolgens naar 5 mg en dan per milligram afgebouwd tot de nul, telkens met drie weken "rustpauze" er ingebouwd. Ik ben op enkele maanden tijd zonder die ene erge terugval, afgebouwd zonder té grote problemen. Maar, en daar komen we weer terug op wat in het boek van Dr. Breggin ook staat: het duurt echt 1 tot 2 jaar alvorens je "hersteld" bent van de hele paroxetine-inname. Ik kreeg het moment dat ik op nul stond, voor het eerst plasproblemen maar door het innemen van cranberry (hoog gedoseerd) en vitamine C (ook hoog gedoseerd, beiden verkrijgbaar bij de apotheker) kreeg ik die blaasproblemen schijnbaar onder controle. Vier maanden later bleek het echter maar om een schijnoplossing te gaan: ik kon niet meer eten, ik kon niet meer plassen, mijn buik deed enorm veel pijn, ik heb dan een week puur op astronautenvoeding geleefd en toen ik die ook begon uit te braken ben ik naar het ziekenhuis gegaan. Daar bleek dat ik galstenen had en een zeer zware blaasontsteking met twee verschillende bacteriën. Het liep mis in het ziekenhuis maar dat maakt in dit verhaal niks uit en ik werd naar huis gestuurd zonder dat men mij ingelicht had over de galstenen en zonder echte oplossing voor mijn plasprobleem. In mijn urine was geen bacterie meer te vinden maar ik bleef ontzettende buikpijn hebben ter hoogte van mijn blaas en ik kon heel moeizaam plassen. Daarop ben ik naar een uroloog gestapt die ik persoonlijk kende omdat het mijn ex-buurman is. Ik kreeg bij hem een blaasonderzoek. Bij zo'n onderzoek kijkt de uroloog eerst met een camera in je blaas (alles was oké) en vervolgens wordt je blaas stilaan gevuld met een fysiologische oplossing (natriumcloride denk ik). Dan voel je dus dat je blaas gevuld is, en dan is het de bedoeling dat je alles op een speciale WC weer uitplast waar de sterkte van je urinestraal gemeten wordt. En dat kon ik dus niet: ik voelde heel goed dat mijn blaas vol zat maar ik slaagde er maar niet in ze te ledigen. Ik had een papier moeten invullen met oa de medicatie die ik nam en ik had de paroxetine niet vermeld vermits dat ondertussen een half jaar geleden "gepasseerd" was. De dokter begreep er niks van en hij bleef maar kijken naar mijn lijstje medicatie, en ik zag hem zijn hersenen pijnigen! Dan zat ik dus in een bevoordeelde positie want ik kende de uroloog en hij kende mij en hij wist dat ik me niet aanstelde. Dus hij gaf het zoeken niet zo maar op maar hij vond de oplossing niet en riep echt bijna uit: "jij neemt toch geen anti-depressiva!" want hij herkende in mijn probleem het gebruiken van AD's! Toen viel bij mij het centje en ik vertelde hem van mijn afbouwen van de paroxetine, dat de eerste plasproblemen begonnen waren de dag dat ik op nul stond enz. Ik blijk iemand te zijn die "vertraagd" reageert dwz de meeste mensen die plasproblemen hebben door AD-gebruik krijgen dat terwijl ze die medicatie nemen. Bij mij kwam de reactie bij het stoppen, wat vrij zeldzaam is maar wel beschreven staat. We hebben eerst nog een maand geprobeerd mijn blaas te "kalmeren" met een kruidenoplossing op basis van echinacea maar dat bracht geen oplossing. Toen ik in zijn ziekenhuis opgenomen werd voor het wegnemen van de galstenen, kreeg ik een verblijfssonde en bij het naar huis gaan kreeg ik "tamsulosine" voorgeschreven. Het is een medicijn voor mannen met prostaatproblemen, dat de blaasuitgang soepeler maakt waardoor je makkelijker zou moeten kunnen plassen. Het wordt hier in België aan vrouwen trouwens niet terugbetaald! Maar na vijf dagen bleek dat het wel werkte (het moest snel gaan werken want anders zou dat betekenen dat ik niet het juiste medcijn kreeg). Binnen een maand moet ik terug op controle en dan gaan we proberen om het medicijn af te bouwen. Ik houd mijn hart vast en ben er heel erg bang voor: wat als de problemen terugkomen? Vermits de uroloog echt geen andere aanleiding ziet voor mijn plasproblemen, is hij ervan overtuigd dat ze samenhangen met het stoppen met de paroxetine en ik heb me door de engelstalige literatuur daarrond geworsteld en heb inderdaad meerdere gevallen gevonden van deze "vertraagde reactie" op het stoppen met paroxetine. Jij, en Cindy met jou, kunnen zich waarschijnlijk heel goed voorstellen hoe boos ik was toen ik hierachter kwam: was ik verdomme van die rotzooi af, dan kwam een half jaar later dit op mijn bordje! En dan wilden ze in het eerste ziekenhuis alsmaar mijn darmen de "schuld" geven van mijn buikpijn en wilden ze echt niet stilstaan bij het feit dat ze wel de blaasontsteking opgelost hadden maar daarbij niet de oorzaak van het niet kunnen plassen over het hoofd zagen...
Zeg tegen Cindy dat ik haar ten zeerste aanraad om zich aan haar schema te houden zo lang ze zich hier goed bij voelt! Ga niet experimenteren als er geen noodzaak toe is. Blijkbaar heeft het schema dat zij nu aanhoudt een zeer gunstig effect op haar en ik zou het echt aanhouden tenzij er problemen komen. Never change a winning team!
Tsja, met die overgang valt het bij mij, alles bij mekaar geteld, nog best wel mee! Als ik lees dat jij er al 15 jaar mee bezig bent...ik ben er nog maar twee jaar mee zoet en behalve deze doorbloeding heb ik tot nu toe nog niet al te veel klagen gehad. Het blijft bij mij beperkt tot de zo gekende opvliegers (letterlijk zweetaanvallen en figuurlijk dwz emotionele uitbarstingen) en een soms enorme vermoeidheid, minder goed slapen en (daar gaan we weer!) nachtmerries

----------


## janna1946

Vreselijk annemieg, wat je allemaal hebt meegemaakt. Of het al niet erg genoeg is dat je verslaafd was aan de seroxat.
Ik had al wel gelezen over je blaasproblemen en dat je bent geopereerd aan galstenen maar, zoals je misschien zult vermoeden, ik lees dan zoveel dan vergeet ik om op sommige dingen te antwoorden.
Mij hoor je niet over mijn overgangsproblemen. Het is vervelend maar het is een natuurlijk iets.
Wat ik hier allemaal lees vind ik veel erger omdat dat is, en wordt veroorzaakt, door buitenstaanders, waaronder je huisarts.
Hij/zij schrijft je deze troep voor zonder te weten dat het niet geneest, dat het een verslaafde van je maakt en daardoor zwaar in de problemen komt als je er weer vanaf wilt. Ik vind dat echt schandalig. Net als cindy kan ik daar ook heel boos om worden.

Omdat Dr. Breggin beschrijft dat je, na AD te hebben gebruikt en afgebouwd, hersenbeschadiging hebt opgelopen en dat het 1 tot 2 jaar kan duren tot zich dat heeft hersteld, geloof ik ook dat jouw blaasproblemen ermee te maken hebben.
Alles wordt tenslotte 'bestuurd' vanuit je hersenen. Erg hoor.

Ik hoop dat Geram er iets aan heeft wat Dr. Breggin zegt, niet te langzaam afbouwen, daar kan je ook mee in de problemen komen.

Sterkte voor iedereen.

----------


## annemieg

@Janna: alle goede raad is meer dan welkom! Ik ben blij dat jij je door het boek van dr. Breggin geworsteld hebt, het geeft ons ook meerdere tips en manieren om de dingen te bekijken. Ik had bijvoorbeeld zelf nog nooit gehoord van "te traag afbouwen" alleen maar van een zekere psychologische drempel waar sommige mensen het heel moeilijk mee blijken te hebben of een psychologische verslaving dus het idee van iets te nemen dat zou kunnen helpen tegen depressieve gevoelens. En ik ben zelf niet bepaald "miss geduld" dus bij mij moest het wel wat vooruitgaan! Van zodra ik voelde dat ik stabiel was, kon ik moeilijk nog even wachten tot de tijd naar een volgende stap, om was. Het is zo dat ik van 4 weken "rustperiode" ben overgeschakeld naar de drie weken: ik voelde dat het echt goed zat, en kon echt niet meer het geduld opbrengen om een week extra te laten passeren. Onzin natuurlijk, want die week maakt het echt niet als je zoals ik al 5 of 6 jaar slikt maar dat is mijn aard, mijn karakter dat dan gaat meespelen. Maar ook mij lijkt het eigenlijk heel normaal dat het een flinke tijd kan duren vooraleer je hersenen aangepast zijn. Ik schrok toen de stomatoloog tegen me zei dat ik twee en een half jaar moest wachten tussen het laatste infuus voor mijn Crohn en het zetten van tandimplantaten: zolang blijft de medicatie die echt broodnodig is bij Crohn, dus in je systeeem en dan hebben we het eigenlijk over een ontstekingsremmer die (bij mijn weten) niet inwerkt op je mentale gezondheid! Het was net tijdens mijn afbouwen dat ik dat te horen kreeg en toen snapte ik pas concreet wat Gabry me al enkele keren verteld had: het duurt echt nog lang alvorens je lichaam totaal verlost is van de invloed van de paroxetine. Ik heb het trouwens zelf ook goed gevoeld met de behoefte aan slaap: door de paroxetine had ik een grote slaapbehoefte gekregen wat tijdens het afbouwproces alsmaar erger werd. Pas maanden na het afbouwen voelde is stilaan die slaapbehoefte verminderen (en nu is ze voor een groot stuk weer aanwezig door het moeten herstellen van mijn operatie!). Nu denk ik wel dat het makkelijker is als je een te grote slaapbehoefte hebt dan dat je door het afbouwen slaapproblemen krijgt en dat is toch wat de meesten aangeven: dat ze plots last hebben om in slaap te raken of midden in de nacht wakker worden en de slaap niet meer te pakken krijgen. Dat lijkt mij een uitputtingsslag op zich: ik voel me al geradbraakt als ik één nachtje te weinig slaap gekregen heb, wat moet het dan zijn als je tijdens het afbouwen, langere tijd een slaaptekort opbouwt...
En ja, ook ik ben zo boos omdat men zo snel naar AD's grijpt en dan heb ik het zowel over huisartsen als psychiaters. Ik vraag me trouwens af in hoeverre het past in ons maatschappijbeeld waarin alles snel moet gaan: de arts heeft niet voldoende tijd om echt naar je problemen te luisteren en schrijft dus maar AD's voor en ik vind dat begrijpend luisteren eigenlijk wel één van de taken van een huisarts of psychiater. Komt daarbij dat er hier in België geen enkele terugbetaling is voor gesprekstherapie. Je hebt de keuze: of je gaat bij de vrijgevestigde therapeuten aankloppen en dan betaal je 50 à 60 euro per sessie, of je zet je op de wachtlijst van de Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg waar het tarief berekend wordt aan de hand van je inkomen en dan weet je dat je minimaal een half jaar moet wachten tot je een eerste gesprek kan hebben. En wat dan als het niet blijkt te "klikken"? Heb je heel veel geluk dan krijg je binnen het centrum iemand anders toegewezen maar bijna altijd moet je naar een ander centrum en begint het wachten weer opnieuw. Enkele weken geleden is hier een discussie losgebarsten over de hele kwestie, naar aanleiding van het overlijden van iemand die in een psychose zat. Er is nu een voorstel om de farma-industrie een bijdrage te vragen op de enorme winsten die ze maken op AD's maar dat voorstel gaat er nooit doorkomen. Wat dat betreft, zijn jullie in Nederland toch een stuk beter af! Mijn ervaring met psychiaters is vrij beperkt maar mijn sterke indruk is toch dat ze zowel hier in Vlaanderen als in Nederland voor het grootste stuk werken met medicamenteuze behandelng van depressieve gevoelens en dus niet via gesprekstherapie. En naar mijn ervaring helpen AD's gewoon helemaal niks vooruit! Voor mij was het een soort van wegschuiven van de problemen waardoor mijn hele gevoelsleven afvlakte. Ik was misschien iets minder uitgespoken depressief maar ik was na enkele tijd wel een zombie en dan zwijg ik nog over de bijwerkingen zoals spierpijnen in mijn benen die er zelfs toe geleid hebben dat ik op een bepaald moment alleen nog in een rolstoel meer dan heel korte stukjes kon bewegen. Fietsen was al helemaal afgeschaft omwille van de spierzwakte. Het heeft tot tijdens mijn afbouwen geduurd alvorens ik één plus één optelde en zag waar ik uiteindelijk in beland was door het nemen van de paroxetine. Mijn omgeving, die soms niet weet dat ik afgebouwd ben van een AD, denkt dat mijn bijna letterlijk te nemen "heropstanding" het gevolg is van mijn verhuizen naar deze flat (een sociale woning) maar ik weet wel beter! Als je ziet wat de paroxetine allemaal met je lijf gedaan heeft, dan pas begrijp je ten volle dat ook het "herstel" na het afbouwen, een enorme tijd zal nodig hebben. Het akelige aan het paroxetine-verhaal is trouwens ook dat de bijwerkingen van zowel het nemen als het afbouwen en stoppen zo ontzettend verspreid zijn. Er zijn op internet lijstjes te vinden met waarop Ad en paroxetine-gebruik zo allemaal kunnen inwerken en de lijsten zijn echt ontzettend lang en uitgebreid. Zo wat elk lichaamsdeel komt er op voor! En dan krijg je, als je aan het afbouwen begint, te horen dat afbouwen echt niet moeilijk is! De fabrikanten blijven erbij dat een mens binnen de maand van oa de paroxetine kan afraken. Nou, als ik dat lees of hoor dan word ik hels. Er zijn ondertussen zoveel ervaringen, zoveel literatuur ook rond problemen met afbouwen en stoppen met AD's en toch blijft de farma-industrie en heel veel dokters in hun kielzog beweren dat het om een niet-verslavend product gaat! Nou, moe, dan zou ik wel eens graag weten wat zij onder "verslavend" verstaan! En behandelend artsen blijken ook niks te leren uit de ervaringen van hun patiênten: het is er blijkbaar op alle manieren tijdens hun studie ingepomt en geïndoctrineerd: een patiënt weet niks af van medicatie en moet ook niet geïnformeerd worden, een patiênt moet niet au serieux genomen worden...Het is echt niet alleen de mentaliteit rond AD's die zo is, ik heb toen ik de voorlaatste keer in het ziekenhuis lag gemerkt dat het voor alles geldt: ik heb bijna gegild tijdens mijn opname dat ik inderdaad Crohn heb maar dat dat niet wil zeggen dat elke buikpijn die ik heb, absoluut het resultaat is van die Crohn. Maar de pas afgestudeerde arts waar ik mee te maken kreeg, wilde echt niet luisteren, voor hem was mijn misselijkheid en buikpijn het gevolg van mijn Crohn en daarmee uit. Het ergste is dat je niet alleen tijd en heel veel geld kwijt bent op deze manier: je moet vaak een hele weg afleggen om een dokter te vinden die wél wil luisteren en je au serieux neemt. En zoals Geram ook al verteld heeft: ze proppen je ondertussen ook nog vol met medicatie die niet werkt vermits ze de verkeerde diagnose gesteld hebben! En als kers op de taart wil de verzekeringsmaatschappij je onkosten niet dekken want het ging immers om een "reeds bestaande aandoening" en die is nu eenmaal uitgesloten van terugebetaling van je kosten. Het is een puur kafkaiaanse wereld maar je beukt de hele tijd tegen een muur van terugkaatsend materiaal aan omdat de dokters niet geleerd hebben om echt naar hun patiênten te luisteren. En ik heb gedurende mijn 30 jaar ziek zijn ondervonden dat dit soort dokters de regel zijn en dat de paar andere artsen, anders zijn omdat ze zich om één of andere reden niet hebben laten brainwashen gedurende hun studie. Er zit dus niet alleen iets fundamenteel mis met de farma-industrie, er zit ook iets heel fundamenteel mis met de opleiding van de artsen, zowel in Nederland als in Vlaanderen. Daarom vind ik zelf het project dat Klaas uit de grond zou willen stampen zo enorm belangrijk: het geeft patiënten de kans voor een arts te kiezen die niet volgens de "regeltjes van de opleiding" en de farma-industrie werkt. En al wie afbouwt kan zo'n arts heel heel goed gebruiken! Niet dat een forum daarmee niet meer zinvol zou zijn want lotgenotencontact is ook belangrijk als opvang tijdens moeilijke periodes maar het zou een heleboel mensen alvast heel wat lijden besparen als ze van in het begin ten eerste al een heel pak minder snel AD's kregen voorgeschreven en later ook de juiste begeleiding zouden krijgen als ze willen stoppen.

----------


## janna1946

@Annemieg.
Cindy heeft het boek van Dr. Breggin gelezen. Ik was er in begonnen, wat ik las kwam op mij allemaal heel logisch over.
Ik heb het boek daarom al snel aan cindy gegeven om te lezen want zij heeft er meer aan dan ik.
Ze grijpt altijd terug naar het boek van dr. Breggin als ze iets wil weten. Als ze iets heeft gelezen wat ze nog niet wist dan belt ze mij op en dan praten we erover. 
Omdat ze weer aan het afbouwen is wilde ze weten of er iets instond over de veiligste manier van afbouwen. Ze las dat dr. Breggin iemand had begeleid met afbouwen met 5%, dat ging helemaal fout. Vervolgens schrijft hij dat hij vermoedt dat je hersenen zo'n lage dosering niet registreren of misschien te laat registreren.
Ik stel me zo voor, omdat je denkt dat je stabiel bent ga je verder met afbouwen met alle gevolgen van dien.
Totdat cindy dit las had ze er ook nog nooit van gehoord. Ze heeft in het boek inmiddels veel gelezen wat ze niet wist.
Als je bijv. al eerder AD hebt geslikt moet je dat optellen bij het aantal jaren dat je nu AD slikt.
Hoe langer je het hebt gebruikt hoe moeilijker het is om er van af te komen.
Als je afbouwverschijnselen blijft houden moet je terug naar de vorige dosering. Als je te snel afbouwt kan je in de problemen komen maar ook als je te langzaam afbouwt hoewel dat veiliger lijkt.
Afbouwen tussen 10% en 15% is het meest ideaal, volgens dr. Breggin, en het duurt 1 tot 2 jaar tot je lichaam zich helemaal heeft hersteld omdat je hersenen beschadigd zijn.
In zijn boek staat ook dat niemand anti-depressiva nodig heeft.
Een depressie moet worden behandeld met psychotherapie/gesprekstherapie.
De therapie kan eventueel tijdelijk met anti-depressiva worden ondersteund om de scherpe kantjes op te vangen maar moet niet worden gezien als een geneesmiddel.
Het is zelfs bewezen dat anti-depressie niet geneest.
Cindy heeft gelukkig beide gehad, therapie en AD, toen ze bij het Riagg werd behandeld voor haar paniekaanvallen.
Nu, tijdens het afbouwen, heeft ze enorm veel steun aan de 7 jaar therapie die ze heeft gehad.
Als je naar je huisarts gaat met depressieve klachten biedt hij je onmiddellijk anti-depressiva aan met de mededeling 'je maakt dat stofje niet aan'. 
Volgens dr. Breggin is dat de grootste onzin aller tijden.
Annemieg, ik kan me voorstellen dat je zegt dat je ongeduldig wordt maar in zijn boek schrijft dr. Breggin dat zich na 4 weken nog afbouwverschijnselen kunnen openbaren. Het is daarom beter om minimaal 4 weken te wachten voordat je weer afbouwt, schrijft hij. Het is een kwestie van voelen, voelen, voelen, benadrukt dr. Breggin herhaaldelijk omdat ieder mens anders is.
Heel herkenbaar wat je allemaal schrijft annemieg wat betreft je klachten van de paroxetine.
Je hebt heel wat meegemaakt naast het afbouwen van paroxetine.
Ik geloof direct dat je slaapbehoefte hebt na je operatie. Narcose is ook pas na een jaar uit je lichaam.
Het lijkt me erg, als je niet kan slapen. Dan maar even meehelpen. Vooral met afbouwen heb je slaap, en rust, heel hard nodig.
Mijn dochter kan gelukkig goed slapen. Ze slaapt overdag ook altijd twee uurtjes, 's morgens of 's middags, dat heeft ze echt nodig.
Erg om te lezen hoe het gaat in België. Of het al niet erg genoeg is dat je in de problemen zit.
In mijn ogen draait het allemaal om geld.
Als ik Cindy zo hoor is het in Nederland niet veel beter. Huisartsen en psychiaters erkennen gewoon niet wat jullie, als ervaringsdeskundigen weten, dat AD niet werkt.
Af en toe zit er eens iemand tussen, zoals de acupuncturiste die onmiddelijk tegen cindy zei, jouw klachten komen van de seroxat m.a.w. 'your drug is your problem'.
De acupuncturiste is een chinese arts, de psychiater die cindy nu begeleidt is ook van chinese afkomst. Heel apart, dit even terzijde.
Ik denk ook dat er geen standaard afbouwschema voor iedereen is, dit ook weer omdat ieder mens verschillend is.
Het schema van Klaas is een goede richtlijn. Als ik het goed begrijp is het een kwestie van uitproberen wat voor iemand het beste werkt.

Als buitenstaander zeg ik uit de grond van mijn hart nu ik deze materie van dichtbij meemaak, als je AD voorgeschreven krijgt kan je mee blijven draaien in de maatschappij, dan heeft niemand last van je. Maar niemand waarschuwt je voor het feit dat je verslaafd raakt aan AD en seroxat schijnt het ergst te zijn.
Klaas zei tegen mijn dochter, toen ze hem belde op haar dieptepunt, 'welcome to hell' en 'je hebt een contract met de duivel'. Zo is het exact.
Ik hoop dat de website, die Klaas wil maken, er toe bij kan dragen dat er geen mensen onnodig meer hoeven te lijden want ik noem het 'lijden' wat jullie mee moeten maken om van jullie verslaving van AD af te komen. 
In mijn ogen zijn jullie allemaal kanjers door te willen afbouwen met alle ellende die erbij hoort. Ik neem mijn petje voor jullie af en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het jullie gaat lukken.

----------


## annemieg

@Janna, heel heel erg bedankt voor je uitgebreide uitleg. Omdat de hondjes terug naar huis gekomen zijn ben ik even niet toegekomen aan het forum (ik voel me soms zo'n jongleur die zoveel ballen tegelijk in de lucht probeert te houden!). Maar ik ben dolblij dat ze er terug zijn en voorlopig gaat de verzorging zoals het moet (ik heb wel een thuishulp die nu de ochtendwandelingen op zich neemt). De dag zal straks uitwijzen of ik én de middagwandeling én de avondwandeling zelf kan doen, eventueel komt mijn vriendin Gitte de avondwandeling doen maar eigenlijk gun ik haar nu vooral veel rust omdat ze drie weken opgezadeld gezeten heeft met mijn beesten (eerst ook een week de drie katten erbij terwijl ik in het ziekenhuis lag).
Volgens mij is het geen toeval dat zowel de accupuncturiste als de psychiater van Cindy Chinees van afkomst zijn: mensen uit het Verre Oosten denken gewoon heel anders over geneeskunde en hun kijk op lichamelijke problemen is net veel completer dan onze beperkte Westerse kijk. Ze noemen het niet voor niks "holistisch" en ze bedoelen daarmee dat ze veel meer naar het geheel van de mens kijken en niet, zoals hier in afzonderlijke deeltjes gehakt!
Dat je alle AD-gebruik samen moet tellen als je gaat afbouwen, klinkt mij heel heel logisch in de oren. Tenslotte werken al die middelen in op hetzelfde stuk van je hersenen (dan hebben we het over de zogenaamde "nieuwste" middelen, de SSRI''s. Met anti-depressiva van de oudere generatie heb ik maar heel beperkte ervaring: ik kreeg het ooit voorgeschreven bij spanningshoofdpijn maar ben er na korte tijd van de ene op de andere dag mee kunnen stoppen. Daarom was ik ook totaal niet voorbereid bij het stoppen met de paroxetine en ben ik heel argeloos met het afbouwen begonnen. Ik kende van afbouwen alleen maar het afbouwen van corticoïde. Dat moet je afbouwen omdat je bijnieren zelf terug de nodige cortisol moeten leren aanmaken. Ik dacht dat het bij de paroxetine ook om zoiets ging. Wat was ik naïef! En zelfs toen het misliep begreep ik niet echt wat er gebeurde. Gabry en Klaas hebben mij de ogen geopend. Zij hebben me duidelijk gemaakt dat afbouwen van paroxetine niks met ontgiften van je lichaam te maken heeft, dat het veel complexer is dan dat. Pas toen ik dat écht eigen gemaakt had, kon ik zelf verder mee denken over mijn afbouwen. En laat ons wel zijn: mijn afbouwen is op zich eigenlijk heel vlot gegaan na die ene terugval. Eigenlijk heb ik de zwaarste klap gekregen toen mijn plasproblemen begonnen en die bleken samen te hangen met het vroegere paroxetine-gebruik. Cindy en Geram zitten in een veel moeilijker proces dan ik ooit doorgemaakt heb. En Cindy is moeder van jonge kinderen en ik vind het heel gezond van haar dat ze een zekere afstand wil houden tov het forum: iedereen moet voor zichzelf zoeken in hoeverre het forum kan bijdragen tot zijn of haar welbevinden. Sommige mensen willen net niet geconfronteerd worden met de verhalen van anderen. En Gabry zei me ooit: "laat je niet ontmoedigen door de verhalen op het forum: de mensen bij wie het afbouwen goed gaat, komen niet op de fora terecht!".
Wat ik, samen met jou, het allerergste van heel de paroxetine-kwestie vind, is dat het hele verhaal van "dat stofje tekort" in je hersenen, maar blijft herhaald worden terwijl het nergens op slaat en dat (huis)artsen veel en veel te snel blijven paroxetine voorschrijven voor een veel te lange tijd terwijl het ook naar mijn mening gewoon totaal niet werkt. Ik geloof niet meer in heel het anti-depressiva-verhaal! Ook voor mij is er maar één echte werkende manier om te leren omgaan met moeilijke situaties en dat is gesprekstherapie, van welke strekking dan ook. We moeten eigenlijk ook af van het plakken van etiketten op gevoelens. Zo noemen we verdriet of boosheid of frustratie of jaloezie nog steeds "negatieve" emoties terwijl er niet zoiets bestaat als negatieve of positieve emoties op zich. Het draait hem steeds om gevoelens die we hebben en die we als onprettig en niet-welkom ervaren. Net het als maar proberen weg te duwen van die "onprettige, onwelkome gevoelens" is negatief en is wat AD's proberen te bewerkstelligen. Maar op die manier leert een mens nooit om te gaan met die gevoelens en iedereen krijgt in het leven af te rekenen met behoorlijke tegenslagen en met afscheid moeten nemen (van mensen en/of situaties zoals werk, een huis ed). Maar niemand leert ons met deze dingen om te gaan: moeilijke gevoelens zoals het even allemaal niet zien zitten, worden weggewuifd, bekritiseerd ed. omdat ze anderen heel bang maken. Maar ik probeer nu net in therapie te leren om ook die zogenaamde negatieve gevoelens eens even te bekijken en er wat mee te gaan doen. En ik denk dat je als mens gelukkiger wordt als je ook je verdriet, je boosheid, je jaloezie ed onder ogen durft te kijken en het probeert een plaats in je leven te geven: in ieder geval ben ik ervan overtuigd dat het wegduwen of het wegstoppen onder de AD's nooit echt verder helpt! Ik heb zelf tijdens mijn afbouwen en nu met de recente ziekenhuisopnames het meest gehad aan mijn vriendin die mij mijn zwarte gedachten liet uitspreken zonder er onmiddellijk wat mee te willen doen.

----------


## janna1946

@annemieg
Je zal wel erg blij zijn dat je hondjes weer bij je zijn. Ik ben ook een dierenliefhebber, ik heb een hond en een kat.
Dat is waar, met ziekte kan je elkaar helpen met uitlaten. Ik help ook iemand om de hond uit te laten.

De Chinese geneeskunde is duizenden jaren oud. Bij hen gaan lichaam en geest samen.
Ik denk er hetzelfde over, daarom heb ik meer met de Oosterse geneeskunde dan met de Westerse.

Nogmaals, ik ben geen ervaringsdeskundige maar wat ik van Cindy aan informatie heb gekregen over afbouwen van paroxetine heb ik hier maar vermeld, iedereen kijkt maar wat ze er mee willen doen c.q. óf ze er iets mee willen doen. 
Jij hebt een wijze vriendin aan Gabry. Lijkt me fijn als je zo iemand naast je hebt staan als je in het proces van afbouwen zit.

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens wat je verder schrijft.
Het wordt je niet geleerd dat je hulp mag vragen als je in geestelijke moeilijkheden bent terwijl, als je een gebroken been hebt, je wél naar de dokter gaat. Heel vreemd eigenlijk. 
In mijn ogen zijn 'negatieve' emoties óók emoties. Ze verdienen alleen een andere aanpak.

----------


## jivan

Hallo, wil even laten we dat het afbouwen best goed gaat, zit vandaag op 3mg..gelukkig zijn alle duizelingen en griep gevoel weg!
Als ik helemaal klaar ben dan wil ik famosan balans gaan proberen. Ook ben ik begonnen met fitness, men zegt dat het helpt..

----------


## janna1946

@ jivan
Ik ben heel blij voor je dat je je beter voelt en dat het goed gaat. Geniet ervan.

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: wat doet het me deugd te lezen dat het afbouwen je goed lukt! En elke vervelende bijwerking die je van het lijstje kan schrappen is meegenomen. Naar mijn ervaring is bewegen, als je het kan opbrengen, een heel goede hulp bij het afbouwen. Jij kiest voor fitness, zelf heb ik twee honden en heb ik urenlang gewandeld in de buurt. En mij heeft het zeker geholpen. Maar een mens moet het kunnen opbrengen en ik weet dat dat niet voor iedereen op gaat. De zomer komt er aan en lente en zomer nodigen nu eenmaal uit om meer te bewegen, dus dat is lekker meegenomen voor wie nu in de afbouwfase zit. Met Famosan heb ik geen ervaring: ik probeer het allemaal (ook het stoppen met roken) even met zo weinig mogelijk extra gebruik van wat dan ook. Maar ik vind het goed begrepen van jou dat je duidelijk aangeeft, pas met de Famosan te willen beginnen als je afgebouwd hebt. Laat er, indien enigszins mogelijk, nog enkele "rustmaanden" tussen: paroxetine heeft de heel vervelende eigenschap dat het een zeer vertraagde reactie KAN (maar niet moet!) teweegbrengen. Fijn dat je ook de goede momenten met ons wil delen!
@Janna: ik haar ontzettend veel liefde en energie uit mijn huisdieren. Het viel me dan ook heel heel erg tegen dat de middagwandeling van gisteren zeer moeizaam verliep: ik had de hele tijd last van duizelingen en mijn vriendin heeft dan ook de avondwandeling op zich genomen. Ik was zo gefrustreerd omdat ik na de middagwandeling in bed moest kruipen en twee uur vast geslapen heb. Ik had het me echt anders voorgesteld: het weer is lekker, alles zit mee en toch was de wandeling een vreselijke opgave. Ik ben dan ook 's avonds in huilen uitgebarsten en ik voelde me totaal onbegrepen door mijn vriendin, terwijl zij iets had van "je kan toch niet alles tegelijk willen". Maar ik wil wél mijn eigen dieren kunnen verzorgen, ik voel het als een enorm falen dat ik nu weer een beroep op haar moet doen terwijl zij al zo lang voor mijn hondjes heeft moeten zorgen. En ik voel nu al dat het vandaag niet echt beter gaat. Dit soort van gevoelens, deze frustraties probeer ik nu een plekje te geven. Ik probeer met alle macht dingen die ik geleerd heb (heel veel van Gabry) over te brengen naar deze situatie en er de nodige kracht uit te halen. Want het is wat jij ook al aangeeft: we moeten leren omgaan met gevoelens van frustratie en verdriet zonder pillen wat voor mij toch voor een groot stuk betekent: ze er laten zijn, het verdriet te doorvoelen, er om te huilen en straks weer met goede moed te proberen in hoeverre mijn lichaam een wandeling toelaat. Geram heeft gelijk als ze zegt dat huilen niks oplost maar op die manier ga ik tenminste niet lopen van mijn gevoel maar laat ik het toe. Meid, alle tips zijn zo welkom dus ik ben je heel dankbaar dat je ze ons wil vertellen. Het boek van dr. Breggin gaat me inderdaad boven mijn lezen in het Engels dus elke kleine vertaling is me zeer welkom.

----------


## jivan

Wat is dat dan voor boek, mijn engels is heel goed, wellicht ik kan helpen?

----------


## annemieg

@ Jivan: de tip komt van Janna. Het is een boek van Dr. Peter Breggin en de titel is: "Psychiatric Drug Withdrawal". Janna heeft het gelezen en toen ze bezig was begreep ze dat haar dochter Cindy wel eens heel veel aan het boek zou kunnen hebben en heeft ze het haar doorgegeven. Beiden vinden het een enorm verhelderend boek dat zeer goed beschrijft wat AD's met je doen en dat goed aangeeft tegen welke problemen je zoal aanbotst als je afbouwt. Het geeft ook echt goede tips over hoe je best afbouwt. Het was voor mij de allereerste keer dat ik hoorde dat je ook "te traag" kan afbouwen! Het schijnt wel een echt wetenschappelijk werk te zijn, dus bepaald geen geschikte bedliteratuur als je niet in slaap raakt maar als jouw engels goed is moet er wel door te komen zijn. Voor zover ik het begrepen heb, is het in Nederland verkrijgbaar, al weet ik niet of Janna het via de boekhandel of via internet te pakken gekregen heeft. Alvast succes met het lezen!

----------


## janna1946

In Nederland is het boek alleen verkrijgbaar als e-book.
Ik heb de paperback versie gekocht op onderstaande link:

http://www.breggin.com/index.php?opt...sk=view&id=296

groetjes, Janna.

----------


## annemieg

Ook dit is dus in orde!

----------


## janna1946

Hieronder staat een link naar een artikel in het Nederlands Tijdschrift voor Geneeskunde.
Je zou zeggen dat huisartsen dit lezen...............

http://www.ntvg.nl/publicatie/onttre...ssiva/volledig

----------


## annemieg

@Ja Janna, huisartsen worden verondersteld deze literatuur én te lezen én ook toe te passen in hun praktijk. Maar ik wil ze niet de kost geven, de huisartsen die hun vakliteratuur niet bijhouden en dan heb je ook nog een groep huisartsen die echt denken dat het zo'n vaart wel liet zal lopen. Ik had het moeten bijhouden maar ongeveer een half jaar geleden las ik een zeer goed artikel in de krant: het ging over hoe mensen omgaan met zekerheid en risico en in welke mate ze zekerheid laten primeren op risico. Uit dat onderzoek is gebleken dat bepaalde profielen in mindere of meerdere maten meer voorkomen bij bepaalde loopbanene. Laat daar nu uit blijken dat net bij alle artsen het spelen op zekerheid laag scoort! En naar mate de artsen meer gespecialiseerd zijn in meer invasieve ingrepen gaat dat spelen op zekerheid er nog op achteruit dwz: chirurgen nemen meer risiso dan bvb pediaters...Mensen kiezen een baan die ook wat betreft hun gevoeligheid voor het spelen op zekerheid of het inschatten van risico's bij hun karakter passen dus toekomstige artsen kiezen een specialisatie waarbij de mate waarin ze zelf risico's inschatten meetelt. Ik vond het een zeer belangwekkend onderzoek en ik ben wat boos op mezelf dat ik het artikel niet online opgevraagd en opgeslagen heb (missschien is het toch terug te vinden via het archief van de krant maar ik heb ondervonden dat dat nou net een zwakke plek is van de krant die ik lees)

----------


## Geram

@ Hoi allen,
Heb even rust genomen ivm het overlijden van mn vriendin.

Verrassend dat je dus ook te langzaam kan afbouwen!!
Ik zit sinds 2 weken op 0.8 ml, ben dus 2 weken eerder afgebouwd dan ik van plan was omdat ik maar niet kan slapen. Enkel 3 uurtjes achtereen.

Slaap sinds een week 6 uur achtereen!!!! Superfijn.
Probeer nu dus om de 4 weken af te bouwen en probeer de volgende afbouw met 10% te doen.

lieve groet Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, eerst al vooral: gecondoleerd met het verlies van je vriendin. Het is moeilijk hé, zo'n afscheid: het hakt er behoorlijk in. Dus voor de rest kan ik alleen nog maar eens benadrukken dat je altijd welkom bent, ook om je verdriet en de pijn om het afscheid met ons te delen. Maar ik persoonlijk, herken ook het je terugtrekken in jezelf op zulke momenten: soms is de pijn zo overweldigend dat er over praten gewoon niet lukt. Laat je op geen enkele manier forceren, doe was je zelf aanvoelt dat goed voor je is.
Wat betreft die tip dat je ook "te traag" kan afbouwen: ook ik was erg verrast toen ik dat las en ik denk dat ik hier toch voor bijna het hele forum kan zeggen dat dit een totaal nieuwe kijk is die we krijgen op het afbouwen van paroxetine. En jij hebt er nu al ervaring mee en we kunnen echt wel stellen dat de ervaring geheel positief is! Janna heeft ons allemaal een groot geschenk gegeven door deze tip met ons te delen. Het is zo jammer dat het boek van dokter Breggin niet in het Nederlands te krijgen is want vermits het om een wetenschappelijk werk gaat is dat al behoorlijk taai en dan nog in een taal die niet onze moedertaal is...
Maar ik ben zo blij dat het bij jou nu concreet ook echt blijkt te werken: eindelijk, eindelijk nog eens 6 uur na mekaar kunnen slapen. Het zal wellicht fantastisch zijn dat deze mogelijkheid er nu terug voor jou is. Dat geeft ook geestelijk een flinke opkikker: na al het uitzoeken waar het toch fout ging, heb je nu ineens een houvast gekregen die bepaald lijkt te werken. We moeten hier dus allemaal op het forum uitkijken of mensen niet te traag afbouwen. Tot nog toe heb ik me steeds gespitst op het heel langzaam afbouwen omdat ik absoluut op zeker wilde spelen maar met deze nieuwe wetenschap in het hoofd, moet ook ik even een nieuwe "klik" maken en dit integreren in wat ik al wist over het afbouwen. Hier blijkt weer maar eens wat de kracht is van het forum: je krijgt van verschillende mensen feedback wat betekent dat je leert uit heel veel verscheidene ervaringen. En nu hebben we ook het boek van dokter Breggin om eventueel te kunnen op terugvallen als we strop zitten. Jivan heeft al vast ook aangegeven dat ze het boek ook wil lezen. Zo krijgen we met z'n allen nog betere info, nog meer inzicht over wat afbouwen zoals kan doen en vooral nog meer concrete tips die duidelijk hun nut bewijzen.
Je voornemen om nu om de 4 weken met 10% af te bouwen, lijkt me dus heel goed: het sneller gaan afbouwen heeft jou zo goed gedaan dat dat voornemen me heel realistisch lijkt te zijn.
Geram, ik ben, ondanks het grote verdriet dat je nu zal voelen, toch heel dankbaar dat de nieuwe tip van Janna voor jouw afbouwen een doorbraak gebleken is: je bent al zo vreselijk lang zo moedig bezig...
@Janna: ik hoef hier weinig aan toe te voegen naar jou toe: je merkt zelf wat je tip te weeg gebracht heeft...Ook hartelijk dank aan Cindy die zich verder in het boek verdiept heeft. En natuurlijk wens ik haar eveneens een goed afbouwproces. Gelukkkig heeft zij uiteindelijk én de juiste info én een moeder die helemaal achter haar afbouwen staat en bij wie ze af en toe mag uithuilen als het toch wat zwaar blijkt te worden

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Dank voor je uitnodiging!
Het is op het laatst zeer snel gegaan met mn vriendin, ze kreeg er een dubbele longonsteking bij en kreeg te horen dat ze toch echt niet met vakantie mocht/kon gaan. Dat kreeg ze te horen in het ziekenhuis . Ze wilde dat nog zo graag met zussen en broer! Toen heeft ze het denk ik opgegeven, het gevecht en drie dagen later was het lijden voorbij.
Ze is/was Moluks en daar is het gewoon om er iedere avond te zijn tot aan de begrafenis of crematie...Dat waren 5 avonden, het was fijn om bij elkaar te zijn, hele Molukse gemeenschap uit onze omgeving plus familie veraf komen dan en de naasten ook iedere dag.
Maar het was ook vermoeiend en moeilijk qua verdriet..

Ik ben blij dat ik 2 weken eerder heb afgebouwd en nu ik net las dat het dus ook te langzaam kan, heb ik het goed gedaan en heeft het goed uitgepakt.
Ik ga dat boek niet lezen, mn Engels is niet je van het meer en de concentratie ook niet....
Lees hier de tips wel van degene die het wel kunnen lezen.

Hoe vergaat het jou?

lvgrt

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: wat moet dat een ontzettend verdrietige, moeilijke en vermoeiende tijd geweest zijn voor jou! Samen rouwen helpt naar mijn ervaring met de dood van mijn eigen buurvrouw en vriendin wel maar het put ook vreselijk uit. Het is ook moeilijk om los te laten dat de laatste wens van je vriendin, namelijk nog één keer samen met vakantie met haar broer en zussen, niet meer is kunnen doorgaan. Je probeert in je verdriet nu net toch te kijken naar hoe het einde was. Maar het zal ook best wel helpen om te beseffen dat het toch goed was dat het na drie dagen lijden over was. Wat je nu verder kan helpen is het ondersteunen van de achterblijvende familie maar let toch even op dat je zelf wel aan voldoende rust toe komt: je kan alleen maar helpen als je zelf overeind kan blijven en je zit nog steeds midden in het afbouwproces dus je hebt de extra rust absoluut echt nodig.
Ja, instinctief heb jij dus de goede beslissing genomen door toch sneller af te bouwen dan was gepland. Ik ga me ook niet aan het boek wagen hoor: mijn Engels is al niet zo best en dan nog taaie vakliteratuur...dat gaat voor mij echt mijn petje te boven. Ook ik zal het dus moeten doen met de tips die we krijgen van de mensen die het boek toch doorworsteld hebben.
Met mij gaat het echt stukken beter: het is nu op alle vlakken duidelijk dat het herstel echt vordert en dat geeft me een flinke oppepper. Ik ben minder afhankelijk van hulp van anderen, ik heb alleen nog hulp bij het 's ochtend uitlaten van de hondjes en dat is het tijdstip dat er daar het meeste behoefte aan heb. Voor de rest valt mijn gewone leventje toch stilaan terug in z'n plooi en dat doet deugd.

----------


## janna1946

@Geram
Mijn oprechte deelneming met het verlies van je vriendin.

Groetjes,

Janna.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Superfijn dat het beter met je gaat, ben ik blij om! Eindelijk he?

Ik denk om mezelf hoor, doe rustig aan.
De man van mn vriendin is zondag even geweest en het was fijn om er even over te praten.
Ook contact met zussen van tracy en dat doet goed, voor beide kanten.
Dank voor je lieve reactie!
lvgrt Geram

----------


## annemieg

@lieve Geram: het ontroert me dat je in jouw moeilijke situatie ook nog oog hebt voor mijn herstel! Uit ervaring weet ik wat je bedoelt als je zegt dat het praten met de weduwnaar en en de naasten zoals de zussen van Tracy helend kunnen werken voor beide kanten. Ik ben echter wel blij dat je aangeeft dat je ook om jezelf denkt en het even rustig aan doet. Zelf heb ik net vandaag een moeilijke dag, niet door het herstel (dat verloopt prima) maar de Crohn steekt vandaag weer even heel erg de kop op. En al leef ik er nu 30 jaar mee: de moeilijke dagen blijven even moeilijk als in het begin. Pijn went nooit al kan ik het nu wel relativeren door te denken: waarschijnlijk is het morgen een stuk beter... En ja: het was inderdaad "eindelijk": naar mijn gevoel duurde het allemaal ontzettend lang: het is niet omdat je rationeel best weet dat het erbij hoort, dat je er ook goed kan mee omgaan. Gevoelens laten zich niet leiden door de ratio.

----------


## Geram

@Annemieg,

Maar natuurlijk heb ik oog voor je herstel, ook nu!
Ik heb altijd graag dat het mensen goed gaat en zeker jou, je hebt nogal niet voor je kiezen gehad!
En dan vandaag weer, die pijn in je darmen, echt niet fijn voor je.
Mensen zeggen wel eens, pijn went, maar dat is niet zo hoor.
Ik heb 2 jaar slijmbeursontsteking gehad in mn heup, nou dat was echt 2 jaar geen pretje en die pijn wende ook niet.
En jij loopt er dus al 30 jaar mee, vind het heel erg naar voor je!!!

Heel veel sterkte, zal voor je duimen dat het morgen weer beter met je gaat!

Liefs

----------


## jivan

Heb je wel eens van radts therapie gehoord?, dit is elektronische acupuntuur,
schijnt ook te helpen bij chrohn..google ff..

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: Dank je zeer! Ik ben anderhalf uurtje gaan liggen soezen en ik voel me nu al een heel stuk beter! Dat is zo vervelende aan de Crohn: het ene moment voel je je nog heel behoorlijk en het volgende moment lig je voor pampus. Nu: alles is natuurlijk beter dan constant pijn te hebben! Ik heb het geluk dat het met ouder worden, toch een stuk leefbaarder geworden is al moet ik mijn grenzen heel goed bewaken: een dagje te veel gedaan moet ik enkele dagen uitboeten. Maar vergeleken met vroeger gaat het eigenlijk alleen maar beter...Maar het is wat je ook zegt: pijn went nooit en het is alsof je hoe langer het aansleept, hoe minder je op den duur kan hebben. Ergens zit er natuurlijk altijd de angst dat het op een bepaald ogenblik weer terug naar af zal gaan...dat je van deze pijn-opstoot niet meer af komt. Ik heb je advies opgevolgd en even gaan gegoogled op RADS: ik begrijp dat het een vorm van acupunctuur is. Maar ik had een goede acupuncturist die me van hoofdpijn verlost heeft en die geprobeerd heeft me te helpen met de Crohn maar we zijn ermee gestopt want het haalde niks uit. Hij was vooraf ook al vrij sceptisch, had nog niet gehoord van collega's die goede resultaten geboekt hadden met de buikpijn. Wat wel lukt met acupunctuur is de nevenverschijnselen zoals oa de hoofdpijn goed onder controle krijgen. Ook de nevenaandoening reuma kan met acupunctuur verbeteren (de symptomen kunnen onder controle gehouden worden en dat is al heel veel waard). Maar met het feit dat er stukken darm ontbreken, kon de man niks aanvangen. Hij heeft me ook wel trucjes geleerd om de zwaarste pijn op te vangen door anders te gaan denken en ook door anders tegen pijn aan te kijken. Ik geef me nu om het even kort door de bocht uit te leggen, meer over aan de pijn, laat het meer gewoon komen en ga dan, zoals ik nu gedaan heb, op bed liggen in een gemakkelijke houding waardoor ik wegsoes en de pijn vaak wegtrekt. En daarvoor ben ik hem nog steeds heel dankbaar want het maakt mijn leven een heleboel makkelijker.

----------


## Geram

Fijn dat het iets beter gaat Annemieg!
Maar die tip kwam niet van mij hoor maar van @jivan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: sorry meid, ik moet er helemaal overheen gelezen hebben! Fijn dat Geram aangeeft van wie de eigenlijke tip komt. Ere wie de ere toekomt...Dank je heel hartelijk!

----------


## jivan

@annemieg, sorry over welke tip heb je het? Haha en graag gedaan alvast dan.

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: oh, als jij het je ook niet meer herinnert dan hoef ik mij al niet schuldig te voelen omdat ik erover heen gelezen had! Je tip om Crohn te behandelen met acupunctuur en dan meer bepaald met RADS. Ik kende het helemaal niet, ben het gaan opzoeken via Google en begreep toen dat het een vorm van acupunctuur was. Maar ik heb een goede acupuncturist en die heeft al vrij kort na de diagnose geprobeerd om mijn darmen te behandelen maar dat leverde niks op. Hij kon me echter wel goed helpen met bijverschijnselen van de Crohn zoals hoofdpijn en reuma-verschijnselen. Ook van een peesontsteking hielp hij me af terwijl de klassieke geneeskunde hiermee niks kon behalve ontstekingsremmers geven die mijn maag nog meer naar de knoei deden. Maar op bvb de diarree die zo typisch is voor een beginnende Crohnopstoot werkte het helemaal niet. Daar ben ik bij geholpen door een antroposofisch arts met wie mijn toenmalige huisarts wel meer samenwerkte. Jammer genoeg is de praktijk van de antroposofische artsen hier in Antwerpen weg en moeten we eigenlijk al naar Nederland als we echt een gespecialiseerd arts in antroposofische geneeskunde willen hebben.
Maar nu iets anders: hoe gaat het met je afbouwen? Lukt het een beetje met het schema dat je gekregen hebt? Zijn de afkickverschijnselen wat leefbaar voor je?

----------


## jivan

Hoi annemieg, ja het afbouwen gaat wel ok, zit nu op 4mg per dag. Ik ben wel vaak op een dag moe, word ook zwaar wakker en kom langzaam opgang, daar heb ik wel moeite mee.ik vind dat ik ook snel emotioneel word, nog gevoeliger dan ik al was...waarschijnlijk komt dat natuurlijk doordat mijn emoties niet meer onderdrukt worden he? Is het normaal dat ik zo moe ben steeds? Daar baal ik enorm van! Ben het spuug zat.

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: oh ja, ik herken je vermoeidheid maar al te goed! Zelfs de details komen overeen met mijn ervaring (je verwoordt ze heel goed dus dat maakt het voor mij ook makkelijk): zwaar wakker worden, heel traag op gang komen, ontzettend vermoeid zijn gedurende de dag...dat heb ik mijn hele afbouwperiode gehad en jammer genoeg nog tot dik twee maanden later. En ja, je gaat er ontzettend van balen, dat had ik ook! Het enige positieve dat ik je kan melden is dat het echt overgaat, al duurt het naar je aanvoelen een eeuwigheid, zodat je bang wordt dat het nooit meer zal stoppen. Het komt, zoals veel rond de paroxetine, ook heel langzaam tot je (bij mij twee maanden na het afbouwen) ineens merkt dat je minder vermoeid bent. En ik heb er geen oplossing voor gevonden, maar misschien kunnen anderen hierin raad geven? Het was voor mij telkens weer kiezen: of ik sleepte me de dag door, of ik deed een middagdutje maar ook daarna voelde ik me niet echt uitgerust. Als ik terugkijk op het afbouwen is deze enorme vermoeidheid na de eerste terugval omdat ik te snel afbouwde, het ergste geweest van alle afbouwverschijnselen omdat dit er echt elke dag weer was en het ook niet direct stopte toen ik op nul zat. En ja, dat je zo snel emotioneel reageert en nog gevoeliger bent is ook al zo herkenbaar: je hebt zo lang al je gevoelens onderdrukt met de paroxetine dat de confrontatie ermee heel hard aankomt. Ik heb er en paar maanden na het afbouwen voor gekozen om terug in gesprekstherapie te gaan omdat ik niet op mijn eentje met die sterk opkomende emoties verder kon: ik huilde om de kleinste prul en was soms zo angstig voor wat er met mij gebeurde dat ik het heel sterke gevoel had dat ik een professioneel iemand nodig had om die gevoelens te kaderen. Maar gedurende de afbouw had ik gewoon de puf niet om iets met deze sterke emotionaliteit te doen: ik kon pas de stap naar de therapie zetten toen ik eindelijk wat minder vermoeid was. De vermoeidheid maakte het me ook onmogelijk om een ander goed advies op te volgen dat men vaak geeft bij het afbouwen namelijk zo veel mogelijk beweging krijgen. Tijdens de eerste fase van het afbouwen, voor mijn terugval, kon ik wel kracht halen uit lange wandelingen maken met de hondjes. Maar eigenlijk vanaf het moment dat ik op de goede manier begon af te bouwen, sloeg de vermoeidheid toe en ik heb me echt door die maanden heen moeten slepen: wandelen werd een zware opgave. Dus als mensen de raad geven om toch te bewegen denk ik bij mezelf: ja, het heeft me geholpen maar niet de hele tijd van het afbouwen want later was er die immense vermoeidheid en ik had ook nog eens flink last van spierpijn in mijn benen en dan is wandelen (of fietsen of wat dan ook van beweging) echt een opgave en geen oplossing, hoe goed bedoeld het advies ook gegeven wordt. Het komt telkens op hetzelfde neer: bij iedereen gaat het afbouwen anders: in sommige verhalen herken je jezelf helemaal, in andere herken je dan weer weinig. Maar dat is tegelijk ook de sterkte van zo'n forum: er is altijd wel iemand die dezelfde ervaringen heeft als die waar je zelf tegenaan botst en dat geeft ook perspectief als je dan hoort dat het echt wel overgaat. En eigenlijk hoop ik ook dat er iemand is die je raad kan geven hoe je beter met deze vermoeidheid kan omgaan...Onthoud ook altijd de het bij jou niet absoluut zal gaan zoals het bij mij gegaan is: het kan best zijn dat de vermoeidheid bij jou sneller weg zal gaan. Ik kan je alleen maar over mijn eigen ervaringen vertellen en hopen dat jij er beter van af zal komen al kan ik je verzekeren dat je er echt wel vanaf zal raken, ook al duurt het vrij lang. Sterkte meidje: je zit nu op 4 mg dus je zit al vrij dicht bij het nulpunt. Maar ga aub niks overhaasten want dan haal je je nog meer problemen op de nek! Wat je ook in je achterhoofd moet houden is dat je tegelijkertijd ook in de overgang zit en laat het nou net zo zijn dat één van de problemen die dat meebrengt ook al vermoeidheid is! En heel heel goed voor ogen houden: het gaat over!

----------


## klaasvg

Beste lezers, afkickers, lotgenoten, familieleden etc.,

Ik had jullie al gewezen op de website van het Internationaal Antidepresseant Withdrawal Project (IAWP) dat momenteel een van de meest aktieve supportsites is en waar ik de Nederlandse vertaling voor geschreven heb.
http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/index.php

Ik heb ook aktief lid van het (Engelstalige) forum en ben nu gevraagd om een Nederlandstalig forum te gaan modereren. Dus in dit licht ben ik nu mede-moderator van de site en zal binnenkort het Nederladnstalig deel van het forum gaan optuigen. 
Ik denk hierbij aan persoonlijke "journals", delen van tips, delen van informatie over goede en slechte artsen, samenvoegen van Nederalndstalige publicaties in de media, etc. etc. En natuurlijk het vegroten van de bewustwording en het centraliseren van mijn/onze kennis hierover, want zoals de voorpagina van IAWP vermeld zijn wij hier echt de voorhoede in!
Ik ben daarvan van plan om mijn foru aktiviteiten te beperken tot die website omdat ik nu op diverse sites post, o.a. deze en dokter.nl, mezelf vaak herhaal en zoals Annemie al eens opmerkte, het risisco er ook si dat al deze kennis verloren raakt op het grote Web.

Dus ik nodig jullie van harte uit op het nieuwe forum en mede-moderatoren zijn welkom!

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: fantastisch werk doet die site: ik ben er al geweest en ik dacht toen al dacht jij er ook mee te maken had maar dat was dus een wat voorbarige conclusie al is ze dan toch waarheid geworden! Ik meld me zo dadelijk al vast aan. Ik vind het inderdaad superbelangrijk dat er ergens een plaats is waar alle kennis in het Nederlands samengebundeld wordt, waar zowel getuigenissen als vertalingen van buitenlandse interessante artikelen over het afbouwen bij mekaar staan zodat de kennis niet verloren dreigt te gaan door het op verschillende plaatsen bezig te zijn met deze problematiek. Eén praktische vraag heb ik nog: staat er ergens in de omschrijving van de site aangegeven dat het gaat om het afbouwen van oa paroxetine en/of antidepressiva in het algemeen? Want mijn bekommernis is: hoe vinden mensen die op "Google" ingeven "paroxetine afbouwen" of iets dergelijk de site terug? De term "Withdrawal" is bekend bij ons, insiders maar ik had hem nog nooit gehoord alvorens ik hier al een tijdje actief was. Het lijkt me superbelangrijk dat de doorverwijzing vanaf een zoekmachine goed zit want anders komen mensen die in paniek zijn omdat het mis gaat met het afbouwen nog niet bij de juiste site terecht! Zelf kreeg ik al eerst een tiental andere sites op mijn zoekterm "paroxetine afbouwen" of omgekeerd "afbouwen paroxetine" of "stoppen paroxetine" vooraleer deze "Nationaal Gezondheidsforum" tevoorschijn kwam. Ik denk dat je wel snapt wat ik bedoel! Maar het is echt zo dat ik het superbelangrijk vind dat er eindelijk een plek komt in het Nederlands taalgebied waar alle info samengebracht wordt. Het blijft op dit moment allemaal te fragmentarisch waardoor mensen dikwijls lang moeten zoeken vooraleer ze terechtkomen waar ze geholpen worden maar waar ze ook publicaties kunnen vinden. Tot zo op de "nieuwe" site!

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemieg, hoop dat het goed met je gaat!
Hoi Klaas, super dat je mee gaat doen op die site!
Hoi jivan,

Ik was/ben ook heel erg vermoeid van het afbouwen en mn emotionele kant ook is ook sterk verergert. Vind dat ook erg lastig, jank om het minste geringste en vind dat vooral voor anderen vervelend, maar ook voor mezelf, want wil niet verdrietig zijn en weer energie hebben voor dingen.
Ik heb ook last van boosheid /agressie soms en dat is ook lastig, verder zere benen zoals Annemieg al vertelde en mn hoofd doet raar, geen schokjes maar overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid.
Ik weet dat het over gaat, maar het gaat erg traag en mn geduld raakt soms op.
Dus jij ook sterkte met al deze nare verschijnselen en moed houden!!
Qua moeheid is het ook wat Annemie zegt, men zegt "je moet veel bewegen, is goed", maar ja, als je al zo moe bent, is dat niet op te brengen.

Wat ik me ook afvraag is of spanning ook bij de verschijnselen horen of dat ik dat zelf doe, daar word ik ook zo moe en onzeker van.
Ik zit nu 2 weken op 0.7 ml = 1.4 mg....ben er bijna pfffff
Word het thuiszitten zo spuugzat, de muren komen op me af. Kan er zelfs paniekerig van worden en het weer zit ook niet mee :-)

----------


## Geram

@Klaas, 

Heb je al een nederlands forum op deze site of moet dat nog komen?

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: volgens mijn opzoekwerk is er nog geen Nederlandstalig forum, wel een Franstalig en een Spaans! Hoe gaat het ondertussen met jou?

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: sorry, even niet goed opgelet maar hier komt mijn reactie: volgens mijn ervaringen is het allemaal uiteindelijk een bijkomend verschijnsel van het afbouwen! Die oplopende spanning is immers erg herkenbaar voor mezelf en ook ik ging (en ga nu nog!) vaak in vraag stellen of iets nu door het afbouwen komt of niet. Wat ik nu voor mezelf als een soort van leidraad gebruik is de vraag: "herken ik deze symptomen van vroeger dwz van voor het afbouwen?". Is het antwoord neen dan schrijf ik het toe aan het afbouwen (tenzij je het hebt over dingen als gebroken benen en dat soort van "ongelukken" zoals bij mij de galproblemen: die hebben volgens mij echt niks te maken met het afbouwen want er zaten duidelijk al een hele tijd steentjes in mijn gal. Maar bvb het plasprobleem is even duidelijk wel een afbouwverschijnsel: ten eerste heb ik nooit enig probleem gehad met plassen, ten tweede kwam het opzetten net op het moment dat ik op nul zat en ten derde gaf de uroloog zelf aan dat het met het afbouwen kon te maken hebben want een andere oorzaak vond ook hij niet (hij vroeg me zelf of ik AD's slikte wat niet meer het geval was maar wat duidelijk maakt dat er al een samenhang gekend is tussen plasproblemen en het slikken van AD's). Spanningsopbouw is een algemeen erkend fenomeen bij afbouwen van paroxetine. Dus in zo'n geval ga ik er van uit dat er een samenhang is. Nu heb ik de laatste tijd last van eczeem op mijn hand: dan vraag ik me af: had ik dat vroeger ook al? Het antwoord is "ja": ik moet of van schoonmaakproduct of van vaatwasmiddel veranderen want alhoewel huidproblemen ook kunnen ontstaan door het afbouwen van paroxetine, heb ik voor het slikken al ooit last gehad van dezelfde symptomen en toen zijn die weggebleven na het aanschaffen van een hypo-allergisch vaatwasmiddel. Dus ik ga er nu van uit dat ik zo snel mogelijk een ander en duidelijk hypo-allergisch product moet zien te vinden ook al gebruikte ik dit product al jaren zonder klachten. Maar producenten veranderen constant de samenstelling van hun producten zonder dat expliciet te melden en ik heb er ooit nog last van gehad dus...Nu is het met spanningsopbouw natuurlijk veel moeilijker om dat ergens onder te brengen maar het is een zo veel besproken afkickverschijnsel dat je er bijna donder kan op zeggen dat het samenhangt met het afbouwen of dat het afbouwen de symptomen in ieder geval duidelijk beïnvloeden/versterken. Dat je je geduld ermee verliest is jammer genoeg ook maar al te herkenbaar! Afbouwen is een soms helse rit en ik denk dat iedereen af en toe zijn geduld ermee verliest maar ook het vertrouwen dat het wel in orde komt. Misschien klinkt het raar maar ik heb het nu met de blaasproblemen nog meer dan tijdens het eigenlijke afbouwproces: men mag je nog honderd keer zeggen dat het minimaal twee jaar duurt alvorens je lichaam gewend is aan een leven zonder paroxetine, het wordt pas realiteit als je er mee geconfronteerd wordt en het wordt nog erger nu ik merk dat het, na 2 maanden pillen slikken voor een soepelere blaas, nog steeds niet beter gaat. Ook ik verlies er mijn geduld mee en ik ben ontzettend onzeker over heel de toestand en ook weer bang dat het nooit meer overgaat. Maar tijdens de betere momenten in mijn gehele leven, weet ik dat ik het de tijd moet geven. Een tip die jou misschien ook helpt: als ik echt vreselijk aan het twijfelen ga, ga ik naar één of andere site die nog eens goed op een rijtje zet welke afbouwverschijnselen je zoal kan krijgen: als je alles dan op een rijtje ziet staan dan weet je het weer goed! Ik heb van Gabry ooit de naam van een site gekregen waar men met behulp van voedingssuplementen mensen hielp om van de paroxetine af te raken en die site heeft mij het meeste geholpen, omdat hij heel gedetailleerd inging op alle mogelijke afbouwverschijnselen. Ik zoek straks even of ik de link nog heb zodat ik hem door kan geven op dit forum. Nu kan ik alleen maar herhalen: je bent bijna aan het nulpunt! Je hebt het al zo lang volgehouden en je zal van deze laatste 1,4 mg ook afraken al lijkt het soms van niet!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb ondertussen de site met uitgewerkte afbouwverschijnselen teruggevonden! Het is www.dewegterug.nl. Daarop vond ik indertijd de meest uitgebreide informatie over wat het afbouwen van paroxetine zoal met een menselijk lichaam kan doen. Ik moet wel vermelden dat ik net opnieuw geprobeerd heb om de "onttrekkingsverschijnselen" op te vragen maar dat mijn computer een serverprobleem aangaf: ik weet dus niet of de pagina al dan niet nog te raadplegen is, wat ik jammer vind want daar kreeg je tot in de kleinste details een overzicht van wat je zoal kan verwachten als je stopt met paroxetine!

----------


## klaasvg

Het Nederlands forum is nog niet in de lucht, ik wacht nog op de opening ervan door de hoofdmoderator van de site. Het zal waarscijnlijk "Dutch cafe" gaan heten, hoewel ik die term niet so goed vind. Cafe associeer ik meer met een kopje koffie en een biertje en dit gaat toch niet over een gezellig onderwerp... Maar de eigenaars van IAWP hebben daar het laatste woord over.

Ik had overigens een klacht ingediend bij Seroxat-fabrikant GSK en heb daar inmiddels een antwoord op gekregen dat ondanks mijn niet zo hoge verwachtingen me toch nog heel erg heeft geschokt. 
"Nicht schuldig, und wit haben es nicht gewusst" is zo ongeveer de strekking ervan. 

Ik zal dat delen op de Nederlandse site als die er is. En ook nodig ik iedereen uit om een klacht bij de fabrikant in te dienen...

----------


## annemieg

@Klaasvg: de naam van het forum maakt op zich niks uit: laat ze het maar "café" noemen als ze zich daar beter bij voelen! Ik heb nog niet nagekeken of de site goed te bereiken is vanaf Google want dat vind ik eigenlijk veel belangrijker! Klaas: wat knap dat je een klacht ingediend hebt tegen GSK die Seroxat op de markt gebracht heeft! En ook al is het zeer schokkend om het zwart op wit te zien staan, ik had eigenlijk nooit verwacht dat men daar zou toegeven wat hun product allemaal te weeg kan brengen. Volgens mij dekken ze zich op alle mogelijke manieren in tegen schadeclaims! Maar dat het zwaar op je weegt als je dat antwoord krijgt nadat je jaren kwijt bent door het afbouwen van die rotzooi kan ik me maar al te goed voorstellen. Maar ik ben het met je eens: elke klachtenbrief is er eentje en zo kunnen ze later niet zeggen dat ze nooit een klacht gekregen hebben (ik huldig dat principe al een hele tijd sinds ik ooit in de krant zo'n reactie las als diegene die jij nu kreeg omdat niemand ooit op papier gezet had wat hem/haar dwarszat aan de kinderopvang waar het behoorlijk fout gelopen is en wat men mondeling al wel meegedeeld had: alle klachten op papier of via mail omdat het voor de rechtbanken ook als "het begin van bewijs" geaccepteerd wordt in heel Europa). Kan je op de Nederlandstalige site ook je eigen brief met ons delen: zo kunnen wij eventueel ook het concept overnemen want mijn engels is al niet best en mijn duits is nihil!

----------


## klaasvg

@Annemie, ik zal mijn correspondentie met GSK zeker delen op de nieuwe site, ik wil een aparte thread "Legale aktie" waarin mensen verslag kunnen doen van klachten tegen de fabrikanten en evt. artsen die het zonder gedegen waarschuwing hebben voorgeschreven. En inderdaad hoop ik dat mijn brieven daarbij ook als voobeeld kunnen dienen.

De vindbaarheid is zeker een belangrijk issue, ik heb een van de eigenaren verzocht om hier werk van te maken. Ik ben zelf dan wel programmeur maar ben niet zo goed thuis in SEO (Search Engine Optimalization) maar daar is zeker iets mee te bereiken. Ik ben met je eens dat de term "withdrawal" niet bekend is bij het grote publiek, evenmin als de verschilende namen voor Seroxat. 
Goede zoektermen zouden kunnen zijn: afbouwen, afkicken, afkickverschijnselen, stroompjes/stroomschokken (door velen gemeld als een van de naarste verschijnselen), nachtmerries, overgeven, diarree.
Ook wil ik dat de Nederlanstalige statische pagina's een directe link bevatten naar het Nederlandstalige forum.
En natuurlijk hoop ik dat er veel mensen zich aanmelden en we daarmee een kritische massa kunnen bereiken. En zoals een moderator op IAWP zegt: iedere brief, iedere klacht, ook als deze op het eerste gezicht geen effect lijkt te hebben, is een bres in het monsterlijke systeem dat deze farmaceutsche multinnationals gebouwd hebben. 
Zij hebben de "ghost-writers" in medische tijdschriften, de gelikte commercials met gelukkig glimlachende gezichten, de goedbetaalde advocaten, maar wij hebben het internet en steeds meer mensen laten zich niet langer bedotten en drogeren tot ze zelf een wandelende Glaxo zijn geworden...
Wij weten inmiddels de waarheid over deze "geneesmiddelen", die overigens allang bekend was, en kennis is ook macht!

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: je hebt echt overal aan gedacht: van de aparte thread voor "legale actie" waar eigenlijk in België en Nederland nog niet veel over gesproken is, over de zoektermen tot directe links naar Nederlandstalige forums (fora?). En inderdaad: de zogenaamde stroomschokken of "elektrische schokjes" zijn toch een zeer specifieke bijwerking van het afbouwen van paroxetine (en nog andere psychofarma). Ik geloof ook absoluut dat de tijd dat de farma-industrie alles onder de mat kon schuiven nu wel definitief voorbij is: er zijn te veel mensen die ermee geconfronteerd worden en we hebben nu sociale netwerksites die echt druk kunnen uitoefenen op welke industrie dan ook omwille van heel wat redenen zoals het belasting ontduiken, gebrek aan ethiek enz. en het blijkt echt te werken. En ik geloof zeker in het neerleggen van officiële klachten! Ik heb er zelf al opmerkelijke dingen mee bereikt, net op het gebied van ziekenhuispraktijken en tov dokters...Ombudsdiensten zijn hier in Vlaanderen vrij goed ingeburgerd en sommige doen echt goed werk. Veel hangt af van of ze al dan niet elk jaar moeten rapporteren en wat dat betreft zijn we op ongeveer 10 jaar tijd echt flink geëvolueerd. Ik heb nog heel goed de tijd meegemaakt dat klachten over artsen niet au serieux genomen werden maar blijkbaar is dat toch voor een stukje verleden tijd. En als artsen niet meer onaanraakbaar zijn, wordt de farma-industrie langzamerhand ook kwetsbaar want dokters willen zich op hun beurt ook weer kunnen indekken tegen mogelijke schadeclaims...Het is dat mensen vaak zelf nog veel te lang aarzelen om klacht in te dienen als er iets mis gegaan is bij hun behandeling maar door het feit dat verzekeraars niet meer zomaar elke kost terugbetalen (het is crisis voor iedereen!) worden mensen toch meer en meer aangezet om officiëel klacht in te dienen anders krijgen ze namelijk bepaalde dingen niet meer terugbetaald. Ik heb zelf op die manier toch enkele dingen in beweging kunnen zetten wat toch maakt dat dat vreselijke machteloze gevoel dat ik vroeger had tov ziekenhuizen en artsen wat verdwenen is. En het gaat inderdaad om het kunnen bereiken van een kritische massa want als je zover gekomen bent is de bres niet meer te dichten wat betreft de informatieplicht van de farma-industrie naar artsen toe. Het grote publiek is zo nog niet op de hoogte maar je beïnvloedt op die manier wel het voorschrijfgedrag en dat is uiteindelijk wat we willen: dat de fabels over AD's eindelijk stoppen, dat de onzin over "het tekort aan serotonine" niet meer zo direct uit de mond van elke huisarts rolt. Het gaat altijd een strijd blijven met de farma-industrie want zij verdienen tonnen geld aan dit en ander bedrog (denk maar aan het veel te vlot voorschrijven van cholesterolremmers maar zeker ook van andere psychofarma als relatine/ritalin) maar je kan alleen maar mee proberen elke aanspraak die ze maken telkens weer kritisch te bekijken en er blijven tegen vechten. Aan de ene kant is het uitkomen van de "bijbel van de psychiatrie", de DSM-5 een ramp want nu zijn er nog meer zogenaamde "psychische/psychiatrische aandoeningen" erkend, aan de andere kant is er bij dat uitkomen nu ook eindelijk publiekelijk een discussie losgebarsten waarin psychiaters, psychologen ed. stelling nemen en dat komt het grote publiek uiteindelijk ook wel ten goede want zo kan men op basis van artikelen die vrij op het internet circuleren, tenminste een psychiater vinden die zich zeer kritisch uitgelaten heeft over deze manier om iedereen een etiketje te kunnen opplakken. Ik heb niet de illusie dat we ooit zullen op kunnen tegen de farma-industrie maar alle beetjes helpen. En het internet speelt een zeer grote rol: mensen getuigen "en masse" over dingen als het afbouwen van AD's en op een bepaald moment is die kritieke massa bereikt en vallen de dominosteentje om. Kennis is zeker macht en het medium internet is onze bondgenoot hierin! Nu nog de proffen die les geven aan toekomstig artsen van het waanidee afhelpen dat informatie op internet altijd oppervlakkig en ongefundeerd is en dan zullen toekomstige artsen misschien eindelijk een klein beetje leren ook te luisteren naar de ervaringen van hun patiënten! Ik merk toch dat jonge artsen in ieder geval meestal wel een poging doen om uit te leggen wat hun behandelingsschema allemaal inhoudt als ben ik wat bang dat het vaak toch nog erg oppervlakkig blijft. Maar ook de rest van de maatschappij evolueert en de meeste Europese landen hebben ondertussen iets als "de rechten van de patiënt"!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,


Dank dat je naar de site bent gaan zoeken! Ik was daar zelf ook op geweest in oktober al en heb toen een paar supplementen aangeschaft, die het meest betaalbaar waren en bij mn eigen drogist gehaald.
Dank voor je reactie, ik denk nu ook dat het spanningsveld is verhoogd door de afbouw.
Net zo als de emotionele kant.

Het zal ook allemaal wel over gaan, mn slaap is iig verbeterd tot 6 uur achter elkaar, welliswaar nog wel met lorazepam, maar eerder was dat maar 3 uur slaap, ook met lorazepam. Dus toch een vooruitgang!
En qua spanning, er gebeurt ook een hoop in de mn familie, geen fijne dingen. 
Dus dat de spanning er is, is misschien logisch nu, vroeger zou ik daar niet zo'n last van hebben, wijt het nu dus wel aan het afbouwen, de hoeveelheid spanning die het opleverd.
Moet flink met mn gedachten aan de gang om dat te keren.

Wat jij en Klaas allemaal schrijven en doen is prachtig maar gaat me even boven mn pet:-))

lfs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, met alle plezier gedaan! En je hoeft je echt niet bezig te houden met waar Klaas en ik mee bezig zijn: wij hebben beide het geluk dat we al van het afbouwen af zijn en we proberen nu met alle middelen ten eerste te voorkomen dat mensen aan de anti-depressiva beginnen en als ze er toch mee bezig zijn hen een houvast te bieden bij het afbouwen. Daarnaast proberen we ook met het schrijven van een klachtenbrief aan de producent van Seroxat te bekomen dat tenminste de informatie op de bijsluiter van paroxetine eerlijk is dwz dat er bijvoorbeeld zeker moet opstaan hoe je het beste afbouwt van de paroxetine: jij bent één van de schrijnende voorbeelden van hoe fout het allemaal kan lopen. Maar zolang je worstelt met het afbouwen zelf en nu nog met spanningen binnen de familie, is het heel begrijpelijk dat je je niet wil verdiepen in hoe je ook kan tegenhouden dat mensen aan deze rotzooi beginnen en als ze er mee bezig zijn, hoe we gedaan kunnen krijgen dat én de bijsluiter én de artsen eerlijke informatie geven over dat afbouwen. Ik leg het je met alle plezier uit als ook jij op het nulpunt staat en als je dat dan graag zou hebben. Of de voedingssuplementen op www.dewegterug.nl ook maar iets helpen bij het afbouwen is een vraag die ik ook niet kan beantwoorden: in ieder geval is het geen wondermiddel; ik denk dat net jij dat samen met mij zal beamen! De strijd die jij voert kan blijkbaar niet gemilderd worden tenzij met dingen als alprazolam bij mij en lorazepam bij jou, ook al moeten we dan misschien daarna ook de strijd tegen die middelen aangaan! En ik ben al superblij te lezen dat het slapen nu tenminste al wel verbeterd is tot 6 uur na mekaar. Dat gebrek aan slaap dat jij opgebouwd had, verontruste me erg want slaaptekort is voor zowat alles vaak de druppel die de emmer doet overlopen. Slaapgebrek zou, volgens recente onderzoeken zelfs zo erg zijn dat het ons DNA (onze elementaire bouwstenen) stuk kan maken. Dus die slaapverbetering is echt een enorme opluchting! Maar ik ben ook blij dat je ziet dat het feit dat de spanning zo hoog oploopt mede het gevolg is van het afbouwen. Natuurlijk kent elk mensenleven tijden dat het niet lekker gaat met de mensen waar we zo om geven maar het omgaan met die spanning wordt mijns inziens, zeker versterkt door het feit dat jij nog volop bezig bent met afbouwen. Het vraagt een enorme inzet van jou om hiermee aan de slag te gaan want het duurt ook voor jou, al allemaal zó lang dat je af en toe zeker de moed zal verliezen! Ik blijf ook nog worstelen met mijn eigen zeer verlate reactie van het afbouwen op mijn blaas en de angst dat het niet weggaat overspoelt mij toch ook heel regelmatig. Ook ik probeer dus flink met mijn gedachten aan de gang te gaan om die angst niet te laten uitgroeien tot paniek. Maar af en toe heb ik er ook gewoon helemaal genoeg van! En wat ik bij mezelf toch ook opmerk is dat ik soms dreig te vergeten van waar ik kom en welke moeite het me gekost heeft om van die vervloekte paroxetine af te komen: ik ben zo snel gewend aan de dingen die achter me liggen maar die ene bijwerking die me nu nog parten speelt lijkt mij soms een heel hoge berg om te beklimmen en wat is mis is het gevoel van zekerheid dat het ooit over gaat. Dat moet ik mezelf zo vaak voorhouden: "het ligt niet aan mij, het ligt aan de pillen. En het gaat over!"

----------


## klaasvg

Dringend verzoek aan de moderators om bovenstaande spammer en deze inhoudsloze onzinberichten te verwijderen!

----------


## tarali

Ik kom hier regelmatig bijlezen omdat ik ook paroxetine neem, valt tegen bijna 2 bladzijden met die reclame, had ze ooit ook eens gehad op mijn blogje maar heb het kunnen blokkeren

groetjes aan iedereen en sterkte voor degenen die het moeilijk hebben
liefs

tarali

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali en iedereen die deze site af en toe bezoekt: weet iemand hoe we deze reclame-brol kunnen laten verwijderen??????

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas en Tarila: na elke post van ons komt er weer zo'n onzin achteraan! Weet iemand hoe we de moderator kunnen bereiken om deze onzin te doen stoppen????

----------


## klaasvg

Deze spammer met de naam "KayahloonnA" is ook in andere thread sktief met zijn eindeloze copy-peest reclame voor allerlei meuk.
Ik hoop dat hij defintief geblokkeerd kan worden!

----------


## tarali

Annemieg ik weet niet hoe dat deze forum gaat, maar op een blog of website kun je mensen blokkeren door hun IP adres in te vullen of hun naam en dat is dan uiteraard bij eigenschappen, maar hoe het hier werkt weet ik niet, hopelijk stoppen ze ermee, dat ze het één keer plaatsen oké maar zoveel das echt niet meer normaal, wie is dan de persoon die deze site beheerst, die kan er dan *misschien*iets aan doen

fijne avond iedereen

tarali

----------


## annemieg

@Hoi Tarali, hoe gaat het ondertussen met jou? Ik heb min of meer meegekregen dat je het forum wel volgt maar ik ben niet meer mee hoe het met jou eigenlijk gaat? Volgens Klaas (en hij kan het weten want het behoort bij zijn job-domein!) is hier sprake van spam maar veel meer dan dat het ongewenste mail is, weet ik er ook niet van, behalve dan dat het aan de beheerders ligt om hier een spam-filter te installeren!

----------


## tarali

Met mij gaat het redelijk goed Annemieg, ik neem nog steeds paroxetine heb er geen bijwerkingen van, daarom durf ik er niet aan beginnen om te verminderen, welke waren jullie klachten van bijwerkingen ? Wel dat ik dikwijls moe ben al rust ik veel, ook slaperig dat kan wel komen van die paroxetine, maar naar ik lees is het niet simpel om af te bouwen, wil eindelijk eens me 'goed' voelen, en dat gaat redelijk goed, dus ssssstttt...... ik onderneem liever niks want alleen de gedachte kan al parten bij me spelen, dat koppeke van mij werkt en denkt teveel, als er iets veranderd in mijn leven dan ben ik helemaal van slag, ik ben nu verhuisd naar de Kempen en woon nu met mijn vriend samen op een appartement, alles oké, de verhuis zenuwslopend maar dat voel ik nog altijd nu alles toch op orde is, bij mij mag er niet veel veranderen of ik ben uit mijne gewone doen

Ja hopelijk gaat het nu goed met jou je bent al ver gevorderd denk ik met afbouwen, houden zo !
Groetjes aan iedereen die hier komt en veel succes ook  :Smile:

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg,

Hoe gaat het met je?
Ik ben een poos afwezig geweest.
Ivm met scheiding oudste dochter, brengt ongelooflijk veel spanning. Daarbij mn jongste zwangere dochterr en hun nieuwe huis waarin geklust moet worden. Mn sch.moeder overleden en dan nog eens het afbouwen wat ik gewoon door doe.
Het is nu de 5e dag op 0.5,5 ml = 1,1 mg.
Valt allemaal niet mee, ben gedurig aan het hyperventileren door de langdurige spanningen.
Hoop dat ik het allemaal red, afbouwen, kl.kindjes opvangen, dochters opvangen en ook mn sch.zoon.

Liefs Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: als je je goed voelt bij het slikken moet je daarmee door gaan: jij bent de enige die kan beslissen wat goed voor je is. Ja, de slaperigheid en vermoeidheid zijn een gevolg van de paroxetine maar als je afbouwt heb je of nog veel meer slaap nodig of je kan een hele tijd niet goed slapen. Afbouwen is iets waar je helemaal moet achterstaan want het is inderdaad heel vaak een zware opgave. Ik herken me wel in wat je vertelt: ook ik ben snel uit mijn gewone doen en heb liever geen onverwachte dingen die op me afkomen want ik kan er slecht mee omgaan. Dat is een stuk van wie je bent en het is goed om te weten voor jezelf dat je zo in mekaar zit want dan kan je daar rekening mee houden. Ik ben nu een jaar verhuisd en ik kan nu pas echt zeggen dat ik helemaal aangepast ben aan deze flat en aan de nieuwe omgeving, ook al zit er toch nog een klein stukje heimwee naar de mensen die ik 23 jaar om me heen gehad heb. In 't begin heb ik geprobeerd om te "vechten" tegen deze moeizame aanpassing maar zo werkt het bij mij althans helemaal niet! Ik zou dus zeggen: gun jezelf de tijd en probeer de heimwee of de onrustgevoelens ivm de verhuis niet weg te duwen. Wat dit betreft klopt het dat de tijd zijn werk doet!
@Hoi dag Geram! Meidje, wat een ellende is dat in jouw leven! Al die vreselijke spanningen die bovenop het afbouwen komen...En toch denk ook ik dat je er goed aan doet om verder af te bouwen (in het achterhoofd houdend dat een mens ook te traag kan afbouwen). Dat constant gaan hyperventileren bevalt me niks, sorry dat ik het zo cru stel! Maar ik denk dat hyperventileren heel veel van je krachten vergt en je hebt eigenlijk al alles nodig om de boel min of meer draaiende te houden. Ik wil je toch nog één ding meegeven om over na te denken: jij bent niet verantwoordelijk voor het geluk van je hele familie! Ik begrijp zeer goed dat je je zorgen maakt en dat je ook je best wil doen om iedereen op te vangen zo goed als mogelijk voor je is maar uiteindelijk is iedereen verantwoordelijk voor z'n eigen leven, ook je kinderen en kleinkinderen. Dat je hen probeert te steunen waar mogelijk is oké en pleit voor jou maar loop jezelf aub niet voorbij in je zorg om de anderen: als jij inzakt helpt dat niemand vooruit!

----------


## Geram

@ Dank Annemieg,

Ik weet het maar ben hun moeder, kan ze niet aan hun lot overlaten nu.
Als ik over een poosje instortdan is dat maar zo. Kom daar dan wel weer uit.
Dank voor je lieve woorden!!!

Ik laat af en toe wel even weten hoe het gaat

Liefs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, jij hebt duidelijk een heel sterk moederinstinct! Ik duim voor jou dat je inderdaad wel weer uit de put klimt als je zou instorten. Je hebt trouwens al bewezen dat je terug kan vechten dus ik vertrouw er op dat het je ook nu zou lukken. En onthoud heel goed dat je altijd bij ons terecht kan: ook al is het met dingen die niet rechtstreeks verbonden zijn met het afbouwen. We hebben intussen een goede band opgebouwd en dan is het evident dat je meer deelt dan alleen het afbouwen!

----------


## Geram

Hoi Annemieg,

Hoe gaat het met je?
Sorry, ben een poos eruit geweest ivm verhuizing zwangere dochter Mandy, veel behangen geschilderd, geverfd en noem maar op. Daarbij nog steeds mn oudste Joyce opvangen en de kindjes. Het is veel, te veel nu maar ik kan niet anders. Toch ben ik blijven afbouwen, zit nu 15 dagen op 0,4 ml.
Ik ben inmiddels weer Oma geworden !! hiep hiep hoera van een kleinzoon genaamd Pim.
Heftige bevalling en ruim 2 weken te vroeg maar nu alles goed, ook met zn hartje!
Ben ook nu druk met het verhuizen van Joyce en alle schoonmaakwerkzaamheden die daarbij horen. Ze zit er geregeld doorheen en dan neem ik de boel over.
Bij Mandy ben ik ook iedere dag, ze zitten er beide een beetje doorheen vanwege 4 weken huis verbouwen en ook daar pak ik de boel dan op en doe tot ik niet meer kan.
Ik weet, het is niet slim nu met het afbouwen en moet het ook elke dag bekopen met veel pijn in mn lijf door zenuwpijn of spierpijn, ik weet niet precies welke, weet alleen dat het erg pijn doet, voor al mn benen als ze in ruste zijn.
Daar neem ik nu 3 paracetamol voor tegelijk om te kunnen slapen en heb beenwarmers aan in bed :-).
Mentaal is het ook erg zwaar, maar ik kan gewoon mn kinderen en kleinkinderen niet laten zitten....ik kan het niet! Wat anderen ook zeggen.
Ik neem wel de laatste week de ochtenden zoveel mogelijk vrijaf omdat ik ook wakker wordt met zere benen en als ik een poosje op ben zakt dat wel af.
Ik lig s avonds dan ook door alles zeer vroeg op bed, 19:00 of 20:00, uitgeteld :-)
Soms huilend hoor omdat het me teveel is maar ja.
Maar ik zit wel al op 0,4 ml en ben daar trots op onder deze omstandigheden.
Hoop in november op 0 te zijn en dan de lorazepam nog, waarvan ik er nu 1 3/4 tot 2,5 neem per dag (2,5 mg) anders trek ik het niet en kan ik niet slapen.
Maarrr, vannacht voor het eerst sinds anderhalf jaar 8 uur geslapen met een korte onderbreking om 3 uur.
Wat een jaar is 2013 zeg, hoop het laatste kwartaal echte rust te hebben.
En volgende week, als het huisje van Joyce aan kant is en ze erin kan, dan begint hoop ik de rust te komen, is Mandy ook weer mobiel en kom ik hopelijk aan mezelf toe.

Hoop dat het goed gaat met je!!

Liefs, Geram

ps er zijn geen andere afbouwers erbij gekomen he?

----------


## jivan

Ik heb hier weer een ander verhaal over heftige afkick van medicijnen, ik ben nl in 1 maand tijd 4 keer geopereerd, 
en toen ik thuis kwam kreeg ik vd pijnarts, oxycodon voorgeschreven...! Hier komt mn coldturkey verhaal...

Ik ben sinds 8 dagen gestopt met de oxycodon, ik voel me heel ziek,.enorme buikloop 3x daags, misselijk, hoofdpijn, warm koud, alles is heftig, blijf hele dag binnen met het liefst airco aan, krijg het erg moeilijk als het warm is, hartkloppingen etc
Geur, smaak geluiden, licht, mensen die praten., duizelig, vandaag hard flauw gevallen, mn lichaam schokte er helemaal van, erg snel emotioneel!
Dan weer huilen en slaat om in lachen, misselijk, maar dan wel willen eten, alleen niet weten wat precies, super gevoelig
Voor aanraking hetzij mijn eigen arm op mn buik of als iemand anders die me even aanraakt, dit weegt erg zwaar dan, doet een raar soort "pijn".totaal uit balans ! En dit alles v 2 weken oxy v 10 mg per dag. Wat een rot spul, zou verboden moeten worden.
Kan ook geen tv kijken, te heftig al die drama, journaal bv.
Ik kreeg oxy v de pijndokter, ik had al gezegd dat ik geen opiaten mag! Nee zei dit is een soort morfine achtig! Echt erg dat ze me toch dit gaven, ik ga zeker als ik beter ben mn klacht indienen. ! Bij ziekenhuis delft!
Hoelang duurt hetnog voordat mn afkickverschijnselen weg zijn? Ben cold turkey gegaan dus.., ik geloof dat ik vandaag voor het eerst iets beter gaat, even aankijken het is nog vroeg in de ochtend...

----------


## Geram

jivan

Al je afkickverschijnselen heb ik ook gehad. En die zijn vreselijk!
Vind het niet verstandig dat je ineens gestopt bent, wat de arts ook zegt, het is niet goed en gevaarlijk. Je reageert te heftig.
Je had beter heel langzaam af kunnen bouwen, dan zijn de verschijnselen te handelen.
Weet nu geen raad te geven, ken dat medicijn niet.
Normaal gesproken zou ik je adviseren om terug te gaan naar bv 5 mg en dan per 2/3 weken 1 mg minderen omdat je zo heftig reageert. Denk hier even over zou ik je willen zeggen.
Maar omdat je zegt je iets beter te voelen weet ik het niet zo goed.
Ik ben aan het afkicken van paroxetine, al anderhalf jaar, dat is een ander medicijn.

grtjs Geram

----------


## jivan

Hoi geram bedankt voor je reactie, weet je, mij is niets verteld over afbouwen of wat dan ook., gister was ik bij de huisarts en 
Die wist ook al niet wat ie moest doen, ging hij aan mij vragen wat ze konden doen voor me?! 
Het wordt echt steeds gekker in de gezondheid zorg. Ik voel dat ik het heeeeel rustig aan moet doen, word alweer misselijk.

----------


## jivan

Oh en geram ik ken paroxetine, daar was ik net 3 maanden terug vh afbouwen...daar ben ik gelukkig vanaf, echt rot spul ook!
Sterkte jij! Komt goed, neem je rust!

----------


## Geram

Dank, Jij sterkte!

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: meid eerst een vooral: een heel heel dikke proficiat! Niet alleen omdat je oma geworden bent van een (uiteindelijk) gezonde baby maar ook omdat je de enorme moed opbrengt om ondanks alle obstakels, toch maar door te gaan met het afbouwen! Petje af, Geram, dat doen niet veel mensen je na! En, ondanks alle pijnen, zowel geestelijk al fysiek sta je toch nog, al is het wankel, overeind en dat vind ik al een heel wonder op zich! Je bent een enorm moedige en sterke vrouw dat je dit al zo lang volhoudt, ik kan er alleen maar heel veel respect voor hebben hoe jij dat voor mekaar hebt gekregen. Ik ben er nu helemaal zeker van dat je ook de zo begeerde "nul" gaat bereiken want dit is zo uitzonderlijk dat ik nooit gedacht had dat het zou lukken. Ik hoop dat je dochters zich enigszins bewust zijn van wat jij voor mekaar krijgt uit liefde voor hen, al wens ik niemand toe dat ze precies moeten ondervinden door welke hel jij gegaan bent en nog steeds gaat: er zijn dingen die een mens eigenlijk niet hoeft te ondervinden, hoe men ook dweept met het idee dat je overal voor moet openstaan en zoveel mogelijk ervaringen moet opdoen in je leven. Men staat er maar weinig bij stil dat er heel wat dingen zijn die een mens beter niet aan den lijve ondervindt!
Wat je hebt in je benen is naar mijn ervaring spierpijn: die heeft ongeveer iedereen die gewoon afbouwt en bij jou komt daar dan nog het zware fysieke werk bij dat ook spieren die je nooit gebruikt, aan het werk zet en op zich ook al zouden leiden naar de nodige spierpijnen. Helpt de paracetamol wat tegen de pijn? Bij mij was dat namelijk niet het geval: ik ben overgeschakeld op Ibuprofen en dat was wel succesvol maar ik weet dat een heleboel mensen het niet verdragen (maagklachten). Krijg je het echt niet onder controle dan moet je met de huisarts even praten om voor korte tijd ontstekingsremmers te nemen (heb ik gedaan toen ik bij de verhuis door mijn knie ging) maar ook die zijn behoorlijk slecht voor je maag. Wat soms ook helpt zijn koudekompressen maar aub bespreek het eerst goed met je arts want soms is koude goed maar voor hetzelfde geld moet het warmte zijn en ik lees dat je je geholpen voelt met de beenverwarmers in bed. Maar het is echt heel belangrijk te weten of je koude of warmte moet aanbrengen want bij verkeerde keuze krijg je op den duur nog meer last. Ik zou graag hebben dat je het toch even bespreekt met een arts of een kinesitherapeut want zij weten perfect of je nu eigenlijk warmte of koude nodig hebt (en schijn kan hier bedriegelijk zijn en na een tijdje nog meer last veroorzaken). Het is fantastisch om te lezen dat je na zoveel tijd dus toch een normale nachtrust kan te pakken krijgen! Ook bij mij heeft dat aspect heel lang aangesleept al was het dan dat ik net ontzettend veel sliep. Pas nu, nu ik meer dan 6 maanden afgebouwd heb, kom ik stilaan aan een normaal slaapritme met een normale slaaptijd! Van hieruit ga ik je ook een waarschuwing geven die je echt au serieux moet nemen bouw aub niet te snel de lorazepam af na het afbouwen van de paroxetine! Bedenk heel heel goed dat de paroxetine nog minimaal (echt minimaal!) een jaar in je lichaam zit en dat je nooit maar dan ook nooit twee dingen tegelijk mag afbouwen! Uit je raad aan Jivan begrijp ik dat je het systeem perfect doorhebt maar vergeet niet dat ook nadat je op de nul zit er nog een tijd van die rommel achterblijft in je lichaam en je dus ook nog bijwerkingen gaat ondervinden na het afbouwen zelf. En dan kan je het echt niet hebben als je dan ook al bezig bent met het afbouwen van de lora. Laat dus aub voldoende tijd tussen het afbouwen van de paroxetine en het beginnen afbouwen van de lora: ik begrijp echt heel goed dat je ook daar vanaf wil maar je weet duidelijk dat alles de nodige tijd vraagt. En onthou ook dat je lichamelijk nog moet recupereren van je hulp aan je dochters en ook dat duurt langer dan je nu voorziet. Lieverd, ik wil je niet bang maken maar ik wil zeker niet dat je te snel wil gaan: je weet zelf goed genoeg welke brokken er dan komen maar een mens vergeet soms dat paroxetine zo lang in het lijf blijft zitten en onderschat ook wat lange en zware fysieke inspanning met je doet (ik heb van mijn verhuis maar liefst 10 maanden moeten recupereren en ja, dat is frustrerend maar het was maar al te duidelijk dat mijn lichaam die tijd nodig had!). Maar Geram: ik ben vooral trots in jouw plaats op jou! je doet het fantastisch, veel en veel beter dan ik ooit had kunnen dromen en nu komt het nulpunt toch echt wel dichtbij. Klaas en jij zijn de voorbeelden die het best illustreren dat hoe moeilijk het ook kan zijn om af te raken van de paroxetine, het echt lukt als je maar heel erg gemotiveerd bent en er ook flink wat voor over hebt. Ik veroordeel niemand die deze hel niet wil meemaken: ik weet helemaal niet of ik het had opgebracht om zo lang zo hard te moeten vechten...ik vrees dat ik genoegen zou genomen hebben met een lagere dosis. Nu vind ik het wel geruststellend dat Joyce zo stilaan op haar plek zit en dat Mandy ook wat mobieler wordt want er is volgens mij een rek in ieder mens die stuk gaat als het té lang op deze manier moet doorgaan. Moederliefde moet wel ongeveer het sterkste gevoel zijn dat er bestaat!
@Jivan: ook ik ken Oxycodon maar het is zeker wel een opiaat dat zelfs sterker zou zijn dan morfine dus ze hebben je flink bedrogen met hun info! Maar ook hier weer: je mag nooit maar dan ook nooit zo maar plots stoppen met het spul via Cold Turkey! Hoe het precies afgebouwd moet worden weet ik evenmin als Geram en mijn eerste reactie was ook van "terug omhoog en wel direct NU" maar het is niet omdat het zo werkt bij paroxetine, dat het werkt bij Oxycodon. Ik kan je alleen maar het dringende (maar dan echt dringende!) advies geven om een arts te raadplegen. Volgens mijn informatie is het spul eigenlijk bedoeld voor oa terminale kankerpatiënten die niet geholpen zijn met morfine en zeker niet bedoeld als vervanging van een "gewone" pijnstiller. Net zoals je na een operatie voor een korte tijd een morfine-pijnpomp kan krijgen (en dat is heel goed want je hebt stukken minder pijn en je geneest veel sneller) zou het goedje ook alleen enkele dagen na een operatie mogen gegeven worden. Dat men zoiets meegeeft als vervanging van een pijnstiller gaat ook mijn petje te boven! Ik zou denken dat als je hevige pijn hebt, je eventueel voor een tijdje bvb op tramadol gezet kan worden maar dit lijkt me schieten met een olifant op een mug. Maar nu kan ik je echt alleen maar adviseren om snel contact op te nemen met een arts vermits alle literatuur duidelijk is: je mag nooit zomaar van de ene op de andere dag stoppen met het spul! Sterkte gewenst en ik zou het fijn vinden als je ons op de hoogte houdt (als je dat tenminste kan opbrengen).

----------


## jivan

Ja ik heb huisarts en psychiater ingelicht, van beiden krijg ik geen hulp, tis werkelijk te triest voor woorden!
Ben nu al 9 dagen zonder, en heb gister mn piek gehad, heel ziek en flauwgevallen bij huisarts en dan nog weten ze geen raad!
Ik doe het nu op eigen houtje, blijf in huis binnen gordijnen etc dicht en 4xdaags 
een paracetemol tegen het griep gevoel.mn eetlust komt weer terug, (ben nl in 6 weken 7 kilo kwijt, ben v 60 naar 53kg, ben 1.56)

Gelukkig slikte ik al 600mg depakine, die ik verhoogt heb naar 1200 mg. Het gaat al stukje beter vandaag, denk
dat ik het ergste heb gehad. Ik kreeg oxy, omdat ik 4x in 1 maand aan mn borst ben geopereerd, en er moest 2x daags met cathter erin gespoeld worden, dit deed zo, n vreselijke pijn, en de pijnarts vh delft ziekehuis zei, dat ik dit moest nemen terwijl
Ik dus eerst tramaldol slikte...? Ik wil ze allemaal aanklagen, want ik gaf al aan dat ik GEEN morfine mag, ben er
te overgevoelig voor! Lekker he als je niet gehoord word!

----------


## jivan

Oh ik neem nu ayurvedische kruiden, dit voor het ontgiften en andere om aan te sterken rust te krijgen, ze heten:
Triphala en ashwaganda, google maar, voelde al snel resultaat!

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan dit verhaal is te beroerd voor woorden: je geeft aan geen morfine te willen en dan geven ze je iets dat men net geeft als men met morfine geen resultaten behaald! Ja ik zou absoluut zeggen om bij zulke pijnen Tramadol te geven: het is de opvolger van Valtran dat een morfine-derivaat was maar ik heb er ervaring mee en van Tramadol krijg je geen "high"-gevoel terwijl dat van Valtran wel het geval was: ik neem nu al jaren dezelfde dosis van het spul en het helpt nog steeds uitstekend dus het is niet zo dat je er steeds hogere doses van nodig hebt maar het is wel aangewezen met de druppels te starten en met een lage dosis omdat je er in 't begin heel slaperig van wordt. Maar die slaperigheid gaat na een tijdje weg en dan kun je uitproberen aan welke dosis de pijn dragelijk is al moet je bij elke hogere dosis wel even wennen door slaperigheid. Maar het is een uitstekende pijnstiller bij sterke pijn en dus niet verslavend en ook zonder enig "high" gevoel. Als je nog pijn hebt zou ik aan de huisarts vragen om tegen de pijn Tramadol te geven en ik vraag mij af of Valtran je niet zou kunnen helpen bij het afkicken. Ik bedoel daarmee dat het én pijnstillend is maar toch ook nog de "high" geeft waaraan je door de Oxycodon volgens mij verslaafd bent geraakt. Afkicken van Valtran is volgens mij een stuk makkelijker dan afkicken van Oxycodon: ik ben na jaren van de ene dag op de andere van Valtran overgeschakeld naar het toen nieuwe Tramadol tegen de pijn en ik heb weinig afkickverschijnselen gehad en de pijnstilling van tramadol bleek even goed te zijn als die van Valtran. Let op met alle "ontgiftigingsproducten"! Wat rustgevend is, kan alleen maar helpen maar bij het ontgiften haal je net aan een heel hoog tempo alle Oxycodon uit je lichaam en je bent al te snel gegaan door van de ene dag op de andere te stoppen! Dat versterk je eigenlijk nog door je lichaam nog eens extra ontgiftigingsmiddelen te geven! Maar vermits je zegt dat je je merkelijk beter voelt denk ik ook dat je het ergste nu achter de rug hebt. Maar het is een ongelooflijk verhaal hoe men je opgezadeld heeft met iets dat al even zwaar is als morfine terwijl je net aangegeven had daar overgevoelig op te reageren. En het is dus niet dat er geen sterke pijnstilling bestaat! Je hoefde echt niet op een paracetamol gezet te worden want dan had je inderdaad erg veel pijn geleden en dat is nu ook niet de bedoeling. Ik ben geen arts maar ik ken de werking van Tramadol zeer goed door mijn Crohn en die is echt behoorlijk sterk. Trouwens: als je aangeeft dat je nog liever pijn hebt dan morfine te krijgen vind ik het wel ontzettend stom dat ze je dan op een even sterk middel zetten. Als je de moed hebt, zou ik inderdaad klacht indienen: dit is gewoon helemaal onbegrijpelijk zeker omdat men jou niet eens gesproken heeft over de tramadol. Als ze met het argument zouden komen dat het een morfine-derivaat is: dat klopt niet, de voorloper ervan, Valtran, was dat wel en gaf dus ook een "high" gevoel maar net omdat dat verslavend werkte heeft men tramadol op de markt gebracht dat geen enkel "high" gevoel geeft. En een "derivaat" is nog wat anders dan het spul zelf! Men had je op z'n minst de keuze moeten geven! Succes meid en ik hoop dat je nu echt het ergste achter de rug hebt!

----------


## jivan

Hoi annemieg kijk ik kreeg eerst tramadol en ineens gaven ze uit het niets het niet meer..?! Ik zei dat ik het wel goed vond, maar ze bleven me aankijken alsof Ik domme taal ofzo uitsprak...nee ik heb geen pijn meer, dat is sinds 9 juli weg en dus gewoon gestopt niet wetende dat dat dus Niet mag, kan! Ja het ergste is voorbij, dat na mijn vreselijke flauwvallen van gister bij de huisarts, mijn heup is nu dik en blauw vd pijn.
Maar dit is niks vergeleken het leed vd afgelopen 8 weken borst abces en daarna dus die cold turkey.kan je het
Allemaal nog volgen? Ik doe het heel voorzichtig met de ontgifting, ik weet precies wat ik wel en niet aankan.
Die rot dokters en verpleegkundige bakken er werkelijk niks van! Ik moest ze vertellen waar ze moesten snijden in mn borst , tot 3 keer toe zeggen ze ja dat gaan we doen, en dan word ik wakker na mn narcose en zie dat ze toch ergens anders hebben 
gesneden!, eindelijk bij de 4de keer deden ze wat ik steeds al zei, en toen binnen 1 week was het al zo veeeeel beter.
Als ze nou meteen hadden geluisterd dan had me dat 3 operaties gescheeld en heeeeeel veeel pijn en geen oxy! Ik ben zeer teleurgesteld , en verdrietig! Mn boosheid is er nog niet, pas als ik ze confronteer hiermee.
Ben ook blij dat ik me hier kan uitten, dank je wel!
Vd tramadol werd ik niet high, wel vd oxy, heel erg, ook bij het afkicken erg high gevoel, gaat rustig aan beter, kan alleen de warmte niet aan, word er misselijk en duizelig van..ok tot later, genoeg info..toch?

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan, oh meid, wat een ellende en het akelige is dat ik me zo herken in jouw verhaal! Ook ik heb al mijn vertrouwen in de hele medische wereld verloren door de meest stomme dingen die specialisten maar ook de huisarts met me gedaan hebben en ik loop ook nog steeds met de ellende van de slechte ingrepen! Ik snap het echt niet: je krijgt Tramadol en ineens krijg je het niet meer???? Je zegt net als ik dat je daar geen "high" gevoel van had en toch zetten ze je op de Oxycodon? Mensen, dat is iemand die een goede pijnstiller kent en gebruikt letterlijk een verslaving opdringen! Maar wat een ellende heb je achter de rug: een abces in je borst, 3 operaties waarbij men niet wil snijden waar jij aanwijst, uiteindelijk snijdt men dan wel waar jij aanwijst en het is natuurlijk de goede plaats maar je hebt ontzettend veel pijn gehad, je bent op de oxycodon gezet zonder dat men je vertelde wat voor een goedje dat wel is, je valt flauw bij de huisarts door het stoppen met een Cold Turkey en nu zie je bont en blauw en waarschijnlijk gaat het de komende dagen alleen nog meer pijn doen...!?!? Ik ben blij dat jij tenminste heel goed weet waar je mee bezig bent en dat je nu het ergste wel achter de rug hebt maar ik ben eigenlijk boos in jouw plaats! Wat goed toch dat we op dit forum terecht kunnen en hier ook eens alles er kunnen uitgooien zonder angst dat we verkeerd begrepen worden...Dat je zo slecht tegen de warmte kan is begrijpelijk iedereen die zich minder goed voelt heeft last van de warmte: ik denk dat je lichaam dan sowieso de neiging heeft om koorts te maken en dan kan je er de uitwendige hitte gewoon niet meer bij hebben. Zelfs al heb je dan geen koorts, je inwendige "thermometer" slaat al wel tilt en dan zou je eigenlijk beter koel kunnen zitten en zeker ook ergens waar je meer dan voldoende zuurstof naar binnen krijgt (bvb aan zee). Meis, doe het nu even heel rustig aan allemaal want ik denk dat je nog een flinke weerbots zou kunnen krijgen van dit alles. Ook het feit dat je zegt nog geen boosheid te voelen, geeft aan dat je nog lang niet aan verwerken toe bent. Wees nou maar verdrietig en teleurgesteld en probeer aub niet om daar tegen in te gaan of het weg te drukken want deze gevoelens zijn zo terecht dat ze ook een uitweg moeten krijgen vooraleer je nog maar kan denken aan echte verwerking van die hele rotzooi. De boosheid komt heus wel als je daar aan toe bent, maar laat alles over je heen komen, zonder je te schamen, of zonder het te willen minimaliseren (niet naar anderen en ook niet voor jezelf) of zonder het te verdringen. Je hebt recht op alles wat je nu voelt en eis dat recht ook op voor jezelf! ze hebben je niet alleen opgezadeld met heel veel pijn en met een vreselijk afkickproces; ze hebben je gewoon niet au serieux genomen, niet naar je geluisterd net toen dat superbelangrijk was en dat gevoel moet ook een plaats ergens krijgen maar dat gaat je ontzettend veel tijd en energie vragen. Het doet me deugd dat je niks forceert bij jezelf, ik heb erg het gevoel dat je jezelf alle ruimte geeft en dat is zeer belangrijk! Bij mij blijft er nog steeds iets wringen en zolang ik last blijf hebben zal dat volgens mij ook zo blijven want er is elk moment van de dag wel die confrontatie ermee. Alle excuses van de ombudsdienst van de ziekenhuizen kunnen daar niks aan veranderen: ze komen te laat en ze lossen het probleem daarmee ook niet op! Ik wens je heel veel kracht om hier doorheen te gaan en kom naar het forum telkens je daar behoefte aan hebt. Ik zal trachten altijd zo snel mogelijk te reageren en ik denk dat ook Geram je tot steun kan zijn, gewoon door te zijn wie ze is!

----------


## jivan

Hoi dank je voor je lieve begrip volle mail! Ja in totaal dus 4 operaties..., dat terzijde.
Oh weet je ik heb het heel goed op een rijtje en doe het heel rustig aan in mn koele woning, wbt die boosheid die krijgen ze nog overzich heen,
Daar kunnen ze niet omheen, kijk er zelfs naar uit! Eerst weer helemaal tot mezelf komen, ben er bijna. Denk nog
2 daagjes en ben de nieuwe. Kijk ik ben zelfs zo ver gekomen, dat ik het allemaal omdraai in iets positiefs.
Je moet weten dat ik een meditator ben dus, ik weet hoe ik dingen kan transformeren. 
Osho is mijn zenmeester en helpt mij hier enorm bij. Misschien heb je hier wat aan. Google osho.com, het is een eye openaar.
Zeker fijn dit forum! Fijn als andere ook hier iets mee kunnen! Samen staan we sterk.
Ok bye for now, liefs jivan

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan, ik wist tot vandaag niet dat jij met Zen bezig bent en niet zo maar oppervlakkig maar erg grondig naar mijn mening! Je hebt er duidelijk baat bij want je wist ook perfect welke dingen je kon nemen ter ontgiftiging en wat je kon nemen om je weerstand op te krikken en je rust te brengen. En het heeft ook zo duidelijk geholpen! Wat een ongelooflijk geluk bij al dat ongeluk dat jij tenminste wist waar je kon op terugvallen toen alles aan het wankelen ging! Volgens mij had je zonder die ayurvedische middelen lang niet zo snel van die oxycodon verlost geweest. Het is wel allemaal heel zwaar geweest met de Cold Turkey maar je had gelukkig snel in de gaten dat je moest teruggrijpen naar wat je zo door en door kent en het gaf bijna onmiddellijk resultaten. Stel je voor dat zoiets iemand overkomt die niet die kennis heeft...die zit waarschijnlijk voor een hele tijd in de rotzooi! Waarschijnlijk is het door de Zen dat je zelfs nu toch heel evenwichtig en met zelfvertrouwen overkomt. Morgen ga ik googelen en probeer ik ook wat van deze wijsheid op te pikken: het intrigeert mij enorm en ik kan een extra duwtje in de rug ook best gebruiken! Slaap lekker meis!

----------


## Geram

Wat een rotdagen!!

----------


## jivan

Hallo allemaal, het gaat fantastisch met me! Ik ben helemaal in topvorm en zo intens gelukkig! Deze 3 maanden waren hoe dan ook nodig om tot mijn zelf realisatie te kunnen te komen, hahah,
Mijn volgende stap is het aanklagen vh ziekenhuis en eis een schade vergoeding, want ik heb onnodig geleden, kunt kunt haast zeggen gemarteld. Laat het een les zijn, vertrouw op je-zelf en het universum dan komt het allemaal goed!
Ohm shanti ohm.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: het is me duidelijk dat het je allemaal te veel geworden is! Vind je het te moeilijk om wat meer details te geven? Zo ja, doe het dan aub absoluut niet: het forum is er net om ook van je af te kunnen schrijven dat je je vreselijk ellendig voelt, zonder details te moeten geven, dus gebruik het daar ook ten volle voor als je niet meer kan opbrengen dan gewoon van je afschrijven dat je je verschrikkelijk voelt. Maar als je graag wat meer feedback hebt dan "meid, ik vind het vreselijk dat jij je zo ellendig voelt" is het misschien toch goed dat je even op een kort rijtje zet waar je momenteel het meest mee worstelt: is het het afbouwen dat bij jou al een hele lijdensweg geweest is of ligt het accent meer op wat er in je leven, net op dit moeilijke punt, ook nog boven op komt? Aan jou de keuze hoor en voel je tot niets verplicht: ik leef even oprecht met je mee als je aangeeft dat je het behoorlijk zwaar hebt dan als je daar gedetailleerder wil over praten. Ik wens je alvast heel veel kracht, want die heb je deze meer dan nodig!
@Jivan: Fijn meis: jij hebt duidelijk het dieptepunt achter je liggen en nog meer: je zit zelfs zo ver dat je vanuit de ellende die je achter de rug hebt, nu ook de positieve kanten kan zien. Wel heel frappant en heel sprekend om zulke twee totaal verschillende mailtjes op één dag op dit forum te krijgen! En ik vermoed dat iedereen beide punten heel goed herkent: de verschrikking als het moeilijk gaat maar ook de blijdschap als je voelt dat je een flinke stap gezet hebt en deze verwerkt hebt. En ja, ook ik herken mezelf in beide gevoelens: het down-gevoel als je het idee hebt dat het allemaal maar niet opschiet maar ook de immense vreugde als je merkt dat het allemaal niet voor niks geweest is, dat je uit die ellende zelfs wat geleerd hebt wat belangrijk is voor je verdere leven. Ik vind het ongelooflijk hoe snel jij uit de ellende met de oxydodon geraakt bent! Iedereen haalt steun uit zijn/haar waarden- en normenpatroon (en soms komt ons waardenpatroon zelfs onder druk te staan bij dingen als afbouwen van medicatie en ook dat moet kunnen) maar het is me duidelijk dat jij meer dan behoorlijk sterk in je schoenen staat (waarmee ik geen enkel moreel oordeel wil uitspreken over welk waarden- en normenpatroon dan ook!). Ik ben echter ontzettend blij voor jou dat je nu aan het stadium toe bent dat je klaar bent om een klacht in te dienen tegen de artsen/verpleegkundigen die jou zo verkeerd behandeld hebben: ten eerste omdat dat wil zeggen dat je toe bent om de boosheid naar boven te laten komen die je ongetwijfeld moet hebben en ook omdat ik het, vanuit mijn waarden, belangrijk vind dat mensen die het aankunnen, ook de moed bij mekaar schrapen én klacht indienen als ze verkeerd behandeld zijn. Voor een groot stuk doe je dat voor jezelf maar je doet het ook voor al de andere patiënten die na jou komen, om hen te behoeden voor dezelfde ellende als diegene die je zelf hebt geleden omdat sommige (ik denk vaak: veel!) artsen, hun job niet naar behoren doen. Vanuit mijn eigen ervaring wil ik je toch een kleine waarschuwing geven: verwacht niet té veel van deze klacht! Ik heb zelf twee klachten ingediend wegens een duidelijk geval van mis-behandeling (een stomatoloog die twee stukken tand heeft laten zitten én een internist die, ondanks herhaaldelijk aandringen van mijn kant, het protocol van foto's die genomen waren bij opname op de spoeddienst en waarop duidelijk te lezen stond dat ik galstenen had, niet eens gelezen had en zich telkens weer onterecht focuste op mijn Crohn) maar het enige dat ik met heel veel moeite gekregen heb, zijn excuses van de ombudsdiensten van de twee ziekenhuizen (de stomatoloog weigert nog steeds toe te geven dat hij die stukken tand heeft laten zitten en er zijn geen extra foto's meer gemaakt in het tweede ziekenhuis omdat die niet terugbetaald worden en de "nieuwe" stomatoloog er van uitging dat ik twee abcessen had, tot hij begon te snijden: het protocol dat hij geschreven heeft waarin staat dat hij nog twee stukken achtergebleven tand heeft weggenomen wordt door de eerste stomatoloog betwist!). Ik blijf toch achter met een zekere rancune, ook al omdat beide zaken mij ontzettend veel geld gekost hebben en ik in beide gevallen alsnog de volle pot moest betalen en omdat de ellende die ik gehad heb, op geen enkele manier weggenomen kan worden, behalve dan dat ik weet dat de huisarts tenminste naar die stomatoloog die enkel in geld geïnteresseerd is niemand meer zal doorsturen). Daarom mijn raad: doe het om anderen niet te laten doormaken wat je zelf hebt moeten doormaken en verwacht er voor jezelf niet te veel van. En het klopt ook wat je zelf al de vorige keer suggereerde: door die klacht in te dienen, doe je zelf wat met de boosheid die je meedraagt en voor je verdere ontwikkeling en om alles een plaats te geven in je leven, is het volgens mij belangrijk dat je de dingen (zowel de goede als de "slechte") een plaatsje kan geven. Maar ik heb zo het gevoel dat jij deze raad eigenlijk niet nodig hebt: jij bent naar mijn aanvoelen een zeer sterke vrouw die er ook zonder "goede raad" wel zal uitkomen! Ik wil hiermee echter iedereen die denkt over klacht indienen na mis-behandeling toch even waarschuwen! Jivan, ik ben vooral heel heel blij voor jou dat je je terug goed en in topvorm voelt! En ik ben je erg dankbaar dat je je verhaal met ons gedeeld hebt: ook hier weer: al zou je maar één mens behoud hebben voor hetzelfde leed, dan heeft je verhaal op dit forum zin gehad! Houdt je ons ook nog even op de hoogte van hoe men met jouw klachten om gaat? Ik weet helemaal niet hoe die procedure in Nederland gaat (in België is er per ziekenhuisgroep een ombudsman of ombudsvrouw en veel hangt af van de persoonlijkheid van deze man/vrouw). Sterkte met de hele papierwinkel en ik hoop dat je nu een tijdje op de positieve golf waar je op zit, kan doorgaan!

----------


## Geram

Annemieg,
Lief van je!!
Het is gebeurt, waar ik ook al bang voor was maar naast me neer hebt gelegd omdat ik zo'n moeite heb om nee te zeggen.
Ben depressief/verdrietig en boos op de hele wereld en voel me rot alleen..

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: nogal wiedes dat je je depressief, verdrietig en boos op de hele wereld voelt! Het is niet omdat je wist dat de kans groot was dat dit zou gebeuren dat je er minder last van hebt! Misschien maakt het het nog erger omdat je dacht dat je goed genoeg voorbereid was. We lopen allemaal de grootste kans steeds maar weer in dezelfde vallen te trappen, net omdat we op een bepaalde leeftijd wel weten waar onze zwakste punten liggen en bij jou ligt dat bij het feit dat je moeite hebt om "neen" te zeggen en bij je heel grote verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel naar je dochters toe. Ga nou niet al de energie die je nog in je hebt, steken in je schuldig voelen want dat lost zeker niks op: je hebt je (moeder)instinct gevolgd en je krijgt nu de weerslag van je keiharde inzet. Maar je hebt gekozen voor datgene waar je hart je naartoe gedreven heeft, voor jou was het allerbelangrijkste je kinderen verder helpen en dat heb je toch maar gedaan (met een hoge prijs die je hiervoor moet betalen, maar het is wel belangrijk dat je ook de positieve kanten van wat je gekozen hebt voor ogen blijft houden). Verbeter me als ik het fout heb maar ik heb de stellige indruk dat je dochters beiden hun leven wel weer terug op de rails hebben en tot dat punt heb je ze toch maar verder geholpen! Probeer nu wat rust te vinden met wat je bereikt hebt in je achterhoofd. Als je daar vrede kan in vinden en je niet zo schuldig voelt dat je gecrasht bent, wordt het misschien wat makkelijker om om te gaan met de hevige weerslag die je nu door moet. Leg voor jezelf de nadruk op wat je wel voor mekaar gekregen hebt en op het resultaat dat je bereikt hebt en niet zo zeer op het feit dat je er nu even helemaal door zit. Je bent nu iemand het type dat moeilijk neen kan zeggen maar daardoor ben je ook in staat om meer te doen dan je ooit voor mogelijk hield: trek je nu op aan wat je verwezenlijkt hebt Stel je voor hoe je je gevoeld zou hebben als je niet naar je eigen normen- en waardenpatroon had gehandeld...ik vermoed dat je dan ook niet erg gelukkig had geweest. Als je na verloop van tijd toch blijft zitten met het gevoel dat je liever meer "neen" zou willen leren zeggen, dan zou ik, als ik jou was, hiervoor hulp inroepen van een professioneel iemand die samen met jou wil uitzoeken waar je je grenzen dan wil leren leggen. Maar ga in eerste instantie nu voor rust, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk (en daarmee bedoel ik dat je vooral niet alle energie mag steken in boos op jezelf zijn maar even goed trots mag zijn op wat je verwezenlijkt hebt). We hebben allemaal zo van die vallen waar we maar moeilijk omheen kunnen: bij iedereen liggen die anders en bijna altijd zijn ze ontstaan in onze kindertijd waardoor we maar heel moeizaam los komen uit die patronen en dikwijls professionele hulp nodig hebben als we er echt iets willen aan verhelpen. Ik denk dat jij heel goed in staat bent om voor jezelf uit te maken of je hier alleen wel uitkomt (wat altijd heel moeizaam en pijnlijk is) of dat je toe bent aan hulp van buitenuit. Schroom niet om die hulp in te roepen als je het gevoel hebt er alleen niet uit te komen of als de prijs die je moet betalen je té hoog lijkt. En ik hoef het niet te herhalen maar ik doe het toch, als extra duwtje in de rug: ook op het forum proberen we je verder te helpen!

----------


## jivan

Wow annemieg dank je voor je lieve mail!,
Ja ik heb nog een tip...en dat werkt dus ook heeeel goed je kan er naar googlen. Hennep-olie in de puurste vorm. Dit plantje geeft zoveel healing, tegen heel veel ziekte verwekkers!
Ik ook heb 4 jaar last gehad v buikklachten en kreeg steeds maar te horen dat het mn maag was, ik zei nee het is iets anders! Oh zeiden ze dan u weet het beter!??! Neerbuigend gezegd.
Toen na 5 enorm heftige aanvallen v pijn net onder mn middenrif, bleek jawel...galstenen, met spoed geopereerd, galblaasverwijdering. Als ze het nou eerder hadden opgemerkt en me serieus genomen, dan had ik het op een natuurlijke manier 
Kunnen genezen.
Ja tuurlijk houd jullie op de hoogte, en ook nog als ik andere info heb te delen. Ik wil nl iedereen helpen zover ik kan.
Ok bye 4 now.liefs jivan

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: Bedankt voor het lieve compliment. Maar getver, daar gaan we weer: dokters nemen patiënten bijna nooit serieus en het resultaat is dat je zelf dus te laat bent om te proberen op eigen kracht op een natuurlijke wijze te genezen! Bij mij had de internist het protocol dat bij de foto's hoorde, gewoon over het hoofd gezien en toen de uroloog wat cynisch opmerkte dat het nogal evident was dat ik de hele tijd misselijk was en ik hem (mijn ex-buurman met wie ik een zeer goed contact had) maar onbegrijpend bleef aankijken vragend aankeek en wat aarzelend zei: "je hebt toch galstenen" en ik totaal uit de lucht kwam vallen, was het ook te laat om nog naar een alternatief te gaan zoeken (ik zou ook niet geweten hebben wat ik had kunnen doen maar als ik direct geweten had dat ik blijkbaar galstenen had en dit op het forum had gezet, had jij mij misschien wel verder kunnen helpen! Nu bleek bij een controle-echo dat er zoveel piepkleine steentjes zaten (die schijnen het gevaarlijkste te zijn want ze kunnen gaan rondzwerven en inderdaad heftige aanvallen veroorzaken) dat wachten geen optie meer was. En door de Crohn ging het revalideren van de galblaasverwijdering zo ontzettend langzaam dat ik bijna helemaal weggezakt ben. Zoals al aangegeven heb ik van de ombudsdienst van het ziekenhuis waar ze verzuimd hadden het protocol te lezen wel excuses gekregen maar ik zat toen midden in de herstelperiode van de operatie en die excuses kwamen me veel te laat en waren echt vijgen na pasen want ondertussen was mijn galblaas wel met spoed weggehaald moeten worden. Jivan, ik ben zo goed als al mijn vertrouwen in dokters en specialisten kwijt. Net als jij heb ik een waslijst met dingen die onnodig geweest waren als men van af het eerste ogenblik het werk correct had gedaan en ook als men mijn opmerkingen serieus had genomen, hadden er veel dingen niet nodig geweest (ingrepen én zeer invasieve onderzoeken omdat men mij niet wilde geloven). Alles bij mekaar vind ik ook dat ik bij veel te veel ingrepen weinig correcte informatie gekregen heb en vaak is mij ook niet gesproken over bestaande alternatieven. Naar mijn gevoel zijn er een heleboel mensen die arts worden omdat dat goed geld opbrengt en zijn er anderen, die wel met een goede ingesteldheid zijn begonnen maar die ergens onderweg een soort van robot geworden zijn (ook al omdat het systeem hen dwingt om elke patiënt snel snel te behandelen zonder goed te luisteren). Mijn vriendin heeft een uitspraak waar ik me wel kan in vinden: "ik wil best meebetalen aan de villa die een dokter zet maar dan moet hij of zij het geld wel echt verdiend hebben op een ethisch verantwoorde manier van werken". De paar echt goede artsen die ik ken werken keihard en mogen van mij voor dat harde werken ook beloond worden maar er zijn er helaas veel meer die schitterend verdienen zonder verantwoord te werken. 
Bij mij is de tip voor het behandelen van galstenen ook te laat gekomen maar ik zou zo graag hebben dat tenminste één iemand hiermee verder geholpen zou kunnen zijn! Hartelijke groeten en bedankt dat ook jij alle mogelijke info wil delen en anderen daarmee kan en wil helpen!

----------


## jivan

Hoi annemieg zijn er mensen achter de schermen v dit forum die al deze klachten lezen en dat echt serieus genomen wordt? 
Kunnen die mensen niet iets doen? Of is dit forum alleen bedoeld om je beklag, vragen, pijn, verdriet en frustraties neer te leggen?

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: ik heb er geen idee van wie er achter dit forum eigenlijk zit. Ik heb in mijn posts nooit rekening gehouden met wie dan ook, behalve met de personen met wie ik mail op deze manier. Ik ben nog nooit teruggefloten om welke reactie dan ook en dat is wat voor mij telt: dat wij, patiënten en lotgenoten hier bij mekaar terecht kunnen en zonder enige vorm van censuur al onze klachten, onze pijn, ons verdriet, onze woede en onze frustraties met mekaar kunnen delen. Dat is voor mij ook de kracht van dit forum: dat mensen, van welke gezindte ze ook zijn, hier open en eerlijk met mekaar kunnen praten in de hoop dat dit steun oplevert voor anderen die met een gelijkaardig probleem zitten te worstelen. Van Klaas weet ik dat hij problemen heeft gehad met de moderators van het forum van dokter.nl (klopt toch hé Klaas?): daar werd hij wel op de vingers getikt omwille van zijn herhaaldelijk kritiek geven op de farma-industrie en dan meer bepaald op diegene die zich bezighouden met de productie/verkoop van paroxetine. Ik denk niet dat de mensen achter dit forum iets met onze klachten (kunnen) doen, behalve dan dat ze ons op deze manier letterlijk een forum bieden om lotgenoten te helpen vanuit onze eigen ervaringen. Dat is één van de redenen dat Klaas bezig is (samen met oa de Engelstalige versie van zulke site) met het opzetten van een aparte, ook Nederlandse site over anti-depressiva oa over paroxetine: daar probeert men ook oa een lijst samen te stellen met betrouwbare psychiaters, psychologen en andere artsen en hulpverleners die niet meelopen met de door de farmacie opgelegde schema's en de zogenaamde voordelen van de AD's maar die bereid zijn om echt te luisteren naar wat de patiënten aan ervaringen hebben en die zo veel mogelijk werken op basis van zulke ervaringen. Ik geef je even de link naar deze site: http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php. De bedoeling van die site is ook om ervaringen door te geven maar men gaat daar verder dan gewoon delen van ervaringen door bvb klachtenbrieven op te stellen, die lijst met hulpverleners die kritisch staan tov het gebruik van allerhande AD's en de afbouwschema's op te stellen en internationaal proberen druk uit te oefenen op de farma-industrie. Enkele pagina's terug op dit forum vindt je een korte samenvatting én een oproep van Klaas in verband met die nieuwe site (nieuw in de zin dat hij nu ook in het Nederlands is - hij was al veel langer beschikbaar voor mensen die goed Engels begrijpen en ook al vertaald naar oa het Frans, het Pools en het Spaans). Dit forum is naar mijn aanvoelen echter een plaats waar je vooral lotgenotencontact kan vinden (net zoals op dokter.nl maar met het schijnbare verschil dat je bij die site volgens de ervaringen van Klaas, wél teruggefloten wordt als je teveel kritiek durft te uiten op artsen of op de farma-industrie terwijl ik dat hier toch nog nooit ondervonden heb). Nu ik hier toch met jou zit te "praten": net ondervonden: ik wil een afspraak maken met mijn endocinoloog omdat uit mijn bloedafname blijkt dat ik weer toe ben aan mijn 10-jaarlijkse injectie voor een te sterk werkende schildklier. De secretaresse die ik aan de lijn krijg, zegt me heel koel: "mevrouw, u heeft blijkbaar een zaak tegen ons ziekenuis lopen". Ik antwoord in alle eerlijkheid dat ik inderdaad een klacht bij de ombudsdienst heb ingediend en krijg als antwoord: "dan moet u wel een voorschot betalen als u bij de endocrinoloog wil komen"!!!! Ik blijf perplex achter: wat moet ik nu? Mijn hele dossier over mijn schildklier zit in dat ziekenhuis en ik ben zeer te spreken over de endocrinoloog; moet ik nu naar een ander ziekenhuis naar een mij totaal onbekende dokter die geen dossier over mij heeft (en ik wéét uit ervaring dat de tijd dat men makkelijk dossiers doorgaf al lang achter ons ligt) of moet ik toch naar dat ene ziekenhuis en dan maar een voorschot betalen? Ik had in de krant al over zulke gevallen gelezen maar ik heb er tot vandaag nooit bij stilgestaan dat ik tegen twee ziekenhuizen een klacht lopen heb en ik ken de wetgeving hier rond helemaal niet en ben er voor mezelf nog helemaal niet uit of ik eigenlijk wel wil teruggaan naar een ziekenhuis waar ik niet echt welkom ben ook al vind ik de betreffende dokter heel goed. Om twee uur kan ik de huisarts bellen om overleg te plegen maar wat zouden jullie in mijn plaats doen?

----------


## Geram

Annemieg,

Dank voor je lieve opbeurende reactie.
Je hebt helemaal gelijk.
Ik moet de andere kant gaan zien, dus naar wat ik gedaan heb en er trots op zijn.
En niet mezelf afstraffen zoals ik ook deed.
Het ging echt niet goed en ben dinsdag naar mn broer in Brabant. Kan hier alles aardig loslaten en krijg dezelfde tips die jij me gaf.
Heb vannacht 9 uur geslapen, yippie, das lang geleden zeg. Ben moe....maar kan ook niet anders he.
Als ik het echt zelf niet meer redt, zal ik hulp inroepen, dat zal dan voor de zoveelste keer zijn grrrrr :-)
Maar vooralsnog, doet dit me goed.
Ga wel meer nee zeggen, ook tegen mn kinderen, het is makkelijk geworden voor hen om mij te vragen, wat toch ook mn eigen schuld is, omdat ik nooit nee zeg.
Ga nu koken voor mn broer en schoonzus..
Bedankt weer meis....

----------


## annemieg

@Geram, Fijn om te lezen dat je mijn mail toch opbeurend vond! Ik wil niet "gelijk krijgen" want daar koopt geen mens wat voor maar het doet me wel ontzettend goed als ik iemand heb kunnen verder helpen. En ik ben blij te lezen dat je nu ook die mooie kant kan zien, dat je trots durft te zijn op wat je allemaal voor mekaar gekregen hebt, ook al moest je er dan een hoge prijs voor betalen: je hebt het toch maar lekker gedaan! Wat me ook zo goed doet is dat ik weer merk dat je zelf goed in staat bent om hulp te vragen als je die nodig blijkt te hebben ("geen verstandiger mens dan diegene die weet wanneer hij of zij hulp moet vragen" zei een heel wijs man me ooit). Je bent naar je broer in Brabant gereisd omdat je wist dat je daar de dingen aardig kan loslaten en dat je daar ook goede raad krijgt. En je staat steeds open om extra hulp in te roepen, wat eigenlijk niet "grrrr" is maar net héél verstandig! Ga je nu ook niet schuldig voelen omdat je zo moeilijk "neen" kan zeggen: dat is er waarschijnlijk met de paplepel ingegeven en tegen zulke boodschappen moet ieder mens z'n hele leven lang blijven vechten en ook slaagt niemand er ooit in om deze valkuilen altijd te vermijden. Het is dan weer wel fijn dat je je nu sterk genoeg voelt om wat meer "neen" te zeggen, ook tegen je kinderen. Gaat het eens wat minder goed, ga je dan niet weer schuldig voelen, maar neem gewoon de draad terug op en neem je voor het de volgende keer toch weer te proberen. Zo'n boodschappen die er met de paplepel zijn ingegeven, kan je nooit de baas worden, je kan alleen elke keer weer proberen je niet schuldig te voelen als het even niet lukt en je voornemen het de volgende keer toch weer opnieuw te proberen. In schuldgevoel steek je erg veel energie en het is iets dat niemand wat oplevert dus het is zaak de schuldgevoelens zo snel als mogelijk, gewoon achter je te laten met het voornemen het de volgende keer weer beter te proberen. Het rottige aan die dingen die ons ingelepeld zijn is dat ze het meest de kop opsteken als je zelf al niet zo lekker in je vel zit. Net op die momenten zou je de kracht moeten hebben om weg te raken uit het ingesleten patroon maar net dan nemen ze het zo makkelijk van je over! Je klinkt in ieder geval al een stuk sterker en beter dan de vorige keer dat je op het forum was en daar geniet ik zo erg van! Even een grapje met een ernstige ondertoon: ga nu niet alweer de zorg voor je broer en je schoonzus op je nemen hé (ik snap wel dat je ook je steentje wil bijdragen en daar is heus niks mis mee!). Graag gedaan meidje en ik wens je nog heel veel sterkte in de komende tijd. Hoe ver sta je met het afbouwen?

----------


## annemieg

Ik heb te snel op de "enter" knop gedrukt en kan niet meer redigeren dus er gewoon maar achteraan geplakt: nogal wiedes dat je heel heel moe bent en nu eerst aan heel veel rust toe bent. Maar het feit dat je vannacht 9 uur kon slapen, geeft aan dat de weg naar herstel, ook op dat gebied, blijkbaar ingeslagen is!

----------


## jivan

Werkelijk te schandelijk voor woorden, ik zou als ik jou was, je hele dossier opvragen en meenemen, je hebt daar recht op! 
Desnoods laat je het je huisarts opvragen! Succes! Groetjes

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: we zitten exact op hetzelfde denkspoor: ik heb een heel boze mail gestuurd naar de ombudsdienst van het ziekenhuis en haar verteld wat er gebeurd is en dat ik in samenspraak met mijn huisarts ("die ontzettend verontwaardigd was"-) beslist hebben dat ik doorverwezen wordt naar een andere endocrinoloog met wie ze ook goede contacten heeft (zonder evenwel de naam van de man te noemen). Ik heb erbij geschreven dat ik het vertik om nog eens naar haar ziekenhuis te bellen, dat ze dus zelf mag doorgeven dat mijn afspraak van 7 november niet doorgaat en dat ik eiste en het RECHT had dat Al mijn dossiers naar mijn huisarts gestuurd zouden worden. De ombudsvrouw is met vakantie maar mijn afspraak met de endocrinoloog is pas op 28 augustus dus tegen die tijd moeten de dossiers bij mijn huisarts zijn. En inderdaad: het is een RECHT om te vragen je medische dossiers door te sturen naar je huisarts! En ik ken mijn huisarts zeer goed: als de dossiers niet komen, neemt ze zelf de telefoon om ze allemaal op te eisen! Zo heb ik (zonder dat ik me daar op dat moment van bewust was!) ook in eens het dossier van de falende stomatoloog: ik ben wel eens benieuwd wat de huisarts en ik in zijn dossier over mij gaan terugvinden! Het goede nieuws is dat ik nu al op 28 augustus bij iemand terecht kan met wie mijn huisarts inderdaad ook goede contacten heeft, al zijn ze toch iets minder goed dan met de vrouwelijke endocrinoloog van dit stomme ziekenhuis. Toen ben ik gaan zoeken naar het bestaan van "zwarte lijsten" in ziekenhuizen en je mag raden:ieder ziekenhuis zegt dat het niet doet aan "zwarte lijsten" behalve de Brusselse die wel lijsten zouden aanleggen van agressieve patiënten. Ik heb dus ineens ook maar een mail naar "de orde van geneesheren" gestuurd dat ze moeten ophouden te doen alsof deze lijsten niet bestaan want dat ik net het tegenovergestelde aan den lijve had meegemaakt (met naam van het ziekenhuis en alle feiten ook over de stomatoloog op een rijtje, netjes ondertekend met mijn eigen coördinaten!). Mijn zeer verontwaardigde huisarts zei dat ze ook wel twee keer zou nadenken voor ze nog iemand naar het betreffende ziekenhuis zou doorsturen en dat doe me deugd want als alle huisartsen zo zouden reageren, dan kwam er snel een eind aan dit soort van praktijken! In het ziekenhuis waar ik nu naartoe gestuurd ben, vroeger ze heel verbaasd of ik dan nog geen dossier bij hen had: natuurlijk vinden ze het erg raar dat ik al twee spuiten met nucleair materiaal heb gekregen en stellen ze zich vragen bij het feit dat ik ineens van dokter verander, terwijl je zo'n arts maar eens in de tien jaar te spreken krijgt! Ik heb alleen gezegd dat ik niet meer verder wil met het ziekenhuis waar mijn vaste endocrinoloog zit, zonder meer uitleg te verschaffen. Ik moet de nieuwe endocrinoloog eerst leren kennen en kunnen inschatten alvorens ik bereid ben het hele verhaal aan hem te doen. Ik vind het ongelooflijk wat er gebeurd is: het is niet dat ik mijn rekening niet betaal: ik betaal hem al sinds een maand of 7 netjes in schijven van de afgesproken 25 euro per maand af (900 euro ineens op tafel leggen kan ik met mijn uitkering niet en dat heb ik die rotstomaloloog ook gezegd: ik wilde zelfs eerst naar de Sociale Dienst van het ziekenhuis gaan om de boel in orde te brengen maar volgens hem was dat niet nodig: ik zou wel een afbetalingsplan krijgen als men mij de factuur had toegezonden (wat inderdaad gebeurd is). Wat niemand mij verteld had was dat iedereen in het ziekenhuis die mijn dossier opvraagt direct een soort van "waarschuwingsbericht" krijgt waarin staat dat ik een klachtenprocedure heb lopen tegen één van de artsen én dat ik "dus" telkens een voorschot moet betalen als ik nog behandeld wil worden door één van hun artsen!
Op 12 augustus is de ombudsvrouw terug uit verlof: ik ben zeer benieuwd of ik van haar nog een reactie ga krijgen en zo ja, welke dat dan wel mag zijn!!!! Dank je heel hartelijk voor de morele steun! En laat je door mijn verhaal niet tegenhouden om zelf klacht in te dienen: als iedereen zijn mond houdt, komt de waarheid nooit bovendrijven!

----------


## jivan

Oh ik ben hartstikke blij dat het gaat lukken! Ben trots op je en je doorzettings vermogen!
Ik ben dit weekend begonnen om mijn verhaal op papier te krijgen..kheb al 3 kantjes vol, ha ze gaan het krijgen!
Als je je lichaam wilt reinigen , neem dan ayurvedische kruiden, Triphala, dit zijn 3 soorten vruchten..
En als je meer kracht en kalmte wilt, v stress af, dan neem je ashwaghanda, dit werkt zo goed.

----------


## annemieg

@Jivan: vrijdag kreeg ik er nog maar eens een tik bovenop: ik had gevraagd om het resterend bedrag van de eerste ziekenhuisopname in december (waar men wel de foto gemaakt had met de galstenen maar niemand deze opgemerkt had) te mogen afbetalen in schijven, kortweg omdat ik geen 762 euro zo op tafel kan leggen. Ik krijg simpelweg een "njet" en een zogenaamde "vriendelijke" raad het geld toch maar ergens vandaan te toveren want anders komen er wel ook deurwaarderskosten bij (en dán kan ik wel een afbetalingsplan krijgen maar dus van de som, verhoogd met de nodige deurwaarderskosten!). Daar sta je dan: na zoveel keren heen en weer mailen krijg ik uiteindelijk excuses aangeboden omdat men mijn klachten niet au serieux genomen heeft en mij niet gemeld heeft dat ik galstenen blijk te hebben maar na enkele maanden nemen ze stilletjes wraak door een afbetalingsplan te weigeren. En het erge is dat ze dat natuurlijk kunnen: in de kleine lettertjes die je moet tekenen bij je opname staat namelijk heel duidelijk dat je geen RECHT hebt op een afbetalingsplan! Het is ondertussen zo ver dat mijn vriendin kortweg weigert nog de copies van de mails ik haar doorstuur te lezen omdat "ik alleen maar slecht nieuws te melden" heb en zij het er niet kan bijhebben". Ook haar goed recht natuurlijk maar waar blijf ik in dit geheel?

----------


## klaasvg

Hoi Annemie,
Klopt inderdaad wat je zei over dokter.nl, ik kreeg overigens onlangs een mall van de nieuwe moderator die bevestigde dat de sfeer op dokter.nl in het voordeel is veranderd, die oude moderator die ons steeds op een nare manier te woord stond is enige tijd geleden vertrokken.

En wat betreft http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php:
De site is eingelijk opgedoekt. Het forum is vorige week defintief gesloten en mijn idee van het NL talige deel gaat dus ook niet door. De statische pagina's, waaronder het door mij vertaalde deel blijft nog een jaar staan.
Wel erg jammer want het was een prettige site. Ik heb nog overwogen om zelf een site te beginnen maar zie er waarscijnlijk toch vanaf. Ik heb alles al gezegd en ben er ook wel klaar mee... Overigens heb ik weer een fikse wave, nu bijna 6 jaar na stoppen en kan maar met moeite typen door de nare tintelingen. En dat maakt dat ik solliciteren weer moet uitstellen en begin nu toch wel te vrzen voor levenalngs schade. Maar ik probeer de moed er maar in te houden... het is beter geweest dan nu en zal dus ook weer beter worden. En hopelijk een keer blijven...

----------


## jivan

Heb je een rechts bijstand verzekering? Misschien idee om juridische stappen te ondernemen..., tis te erg voor woorden.
Vind het echt erg voor je, sterkte met alles!

----------


## klaasvg

@Jivan, ik heb wel een rechtsbijstandverzekering maar die kunnen hier niets in betekenen. Heb daar ooit eerder een beroep op gedaan en alles ging via email.
Wel heb ik via Juridisch Loket onlangs een advocaat gekregen en heb vorige week een eerste gesprek gehad. Het was een plezierig persoon en ze nam mijn verhaal serieus. Maar gaf ook wel toe dat GlaxoSmithKline aanklagen wel heel moeilijk zal worden. Komende week hoor ik of ze de zaak aanneemt maar verwacht eerlijke gezegd van niet. Het systeem is juridisch helemaal dirhtgetimmerd en de bewijslast ligt geheel op de slachtoffers en bewijs maar eens dat de huiige klachten nog steeds een gevolg zijn van een middel dat allang uit je lichaam is, zoals de psyhicaters je graag voorhouden.
Ook is er nog steeds geen diagnose en zijn psychiaters nooit bereid om de de diagnose Withdrawal Syndroom te stellen omdat het volgens hun systeem niet bestaat en deze pillen juist de basis zijn van hun verdienmodel...
Afwachten dus, en verder maar weer op weg naar het voglende "window". Dat hopelijk eens niet meer dicht gaat...

----------


## klaasvg

Zie nu pas dat Jivan waarscijnlijk reageerde op de eerdere post van Annemie. Maar eingelijk zouden we allemaal rechtshulp moeten krijgen.

----------


## groningen

Hallo allemaal,

De afgelopen dagen heb ik me door alle pagina's met tekst heen geworsteld en al gebruik ik zelf (gelukkig!) geen medicijnen, ik wil toch graag even reageren. Mijn vriend begint binnenkort met zijn strijd van het afbouwen en ik wil hem graag steunen. Zo kwam ik op dit forum terecht en heb ik al het verdriet en pijn, maar ook de blijdschap en goede tips van iedereen gelezen.

Misschien kom ik in de toekomst nog wel eens hier om wat tips te vragen of ervaringen te delen, maar mijn eerste gedachte om me aan te melden is eigenlijk om jullie allemaal een hart onder de riem te steken.

Ik heb groot respect voor hoe jullie allemaal de strijd met de paroxetine aan zijn gegaan en nog steeds gaan en vind alle reacties van iedereen op de ellende van een ander echt hartverwarmend. Ik hoop zo dat iedereen van deze medicatie (want een geneesmiddel is het zeker niet!) af kan komen en het leven weer aan kan gaan op een gezonde manier.

Wat Gabry en Klaas in het begin hebben gedaan, het delen van zoveel mogelijk informatie en het geven van adviezen aan een ieder die het nodig had, vind ik zo bijzonder. De strijd van Geram vind ik zo verdrietig om te lezen en ik hoop echt dat je je snel beter voelt en weer energie hebt om het leven aan te kunnen.

Maar met name de reacties van Annemieg hebben me echt geraakt af en toe. Ik wens echt iedereen in moeilijke (en fijne!) tijden een (forum)vriendin als jij toe. Hoe jij steeds weer gevoelens van anderen kunt vertalen in woorden en iemand echt het gevoel kunt geven dat je een ander hebt gehoord en dan ook nog voorzien van goede raad en advies, ondanks je eigen ellende, geweldig. Ik heb al een paar keer gelezen dat je het als een soort van plicht ziet, maar ik maak graag een diepe buiging voor je, heel veel respect voor al je bijdragen! Een simpel 'vervelend voor je, sterkte' is zo geschreven, maar jij weet echt op een bericht van iemand in te gaan zonder bemoeizuchtig te zijn, maar echt met respect voor de ander. (En ik heb ook vaak moeten glimlachen om je Vlaamse uitspraken, 'het is vijgen na pasen' blijft mijn favoriet!) Zeggen ze niet in België 'ik ben heel fier op u'? Dat ben ik zeker op jullie allemaal!

Lieve groeten en sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft,
Groningen

----------


## Geram

@groningen,

Wat een lieve woorden en je hebt helemaal gelijk wat betreft Klaas, Gabry en Annemieg.
Zo fijn om informatie te krijgen, bemoedigingen!
Ik had niet geweten wat te doen als ik niet hun tips en bemoedigingen had ontvangen. Ook daardoor heb ik het kunnen volhouden al was het heel erg zwaar en is het nog. 
Niemand die het nl verder begrijpt en op de lange duur waarsch., denken, dat gevoel heb ik iig, zeur niet zo, stop dan niet! Of geven 'goedkope' bemoedigingen, zo van...de zon schijnt, wees blij, etc.

Sterkte voor je vriend en voor jezelf om hem te ondersteunen.

Lieve groet,
Geram

----------


## Geram

Wat een grillige afbouw, geen peil op te trekken, word er soms moedeloos van!
Zit nu 14 dagen op 0,3 ml. De 1e week dacht ik, goh, het valt mee deze keer.
Had ik beter niet kunnen zeggen, de 2e week kwamen de kopstoringen weer en erge pijn in mn benen en voeten (spieren) en vreselijk moe.
Maar waar ik al constant ongeveer 6 weken last van heb is erge pijn aan mn botten in mn voeten en enkels. Kan niet eens op blote voeten lopen, de kou trekt erin, hoewel het niet eens koud weer is. Loop ik met dikke sokken aan terwijl het 25 graden is buiten. Mn voeten tintelen dan ook erg.
Afspraken maken om iets leuks te gaan doen, lukt ook bijna niet. Ik maakte natuurlijk afspraken als alles draaglijk is.....maar is het de dag, dan kan het maar zo zijn dat het ondraaglijk is en ik het niet trek mentaal of dat de pijn te heftig is. Erg frustrerend.
1 lichtpuntje....ik slaap nu 7 uur achtereen al enkele weken, dus mn slaapproblemen door de paroxetine zijn aan het verdwijnen. Hoewel ik nog wel een halve of driekwart Lorazepam neem voor het slapen. Eerder sliep ik daar maar 3 uur op, dus dat is vooruit gegaan gelukkig.
En toch na 7 uur slaap ben ik nog moe als ik opsta, heb zeker anderhalf uur nodig om enigszins iets te doen grrrr.
Moet mezelf oppeppen om iets te ondernemen.
Wat zal ik blij zijn als het volgend jaar zomer is, hopend op een normale zomer waarin ik dingen kan gaan doen met energie en zonder kopstoringen en zonder pijnen.
Voor ik op nul sta is het december, duurt nog even.

@Annemieg,

Hoe vergaat het jou?

lieve groet,
Geram

----------


## jivan

Echt het gaat allemaal voorbij wees geduldig, om te ontgiften kun je de ayurvedische kruiden Triphala nemen, dit werkt heel goed enom rust en op krachten te komen neem je ashwaganda, echt het werkt!!!!heeft mij weer als nieuw gemaakt.succes allemaal.

----------


## Geram

@ jivan,
oke, dank je, ga ff googlen naar die kruiden....

----------


## klaasvg

Ik zou hier erg voorzichtig mee zijn, er bestaat geen "ontgifting" van SSRI's omdat het Withdrawal syndroom geen gevolg is van medicijnresten maar juist van de afwezigheid van het middel en je hersenen als het ware schreeuwen om paroxetine.
Ik heb zelf een sloot supplementen en kruiden geprobeerd en alleen mijn portemonnee is er dunner op geworden... 
De genoemde kruiden ken ik overigens niet. Als je het probeert zou ik beginnen met kleine hoeveelheiden.

----------


## jivan

Sorry maar wat een onzin, tuurlijk is er ontgifting, medicijnen zijn gif! dus als je v alles af wilt, is ontgifting noodzakelijk...ik spreek uit ervaring.
Je advies geven over de hoeveelheid vh innemen van deze kruiden is ook op niks gebasseerd, je hebt geen kennis over ayurveda..
Ik neem 1xp/d 1tablet, terwijl 2 erop staat...

----------


## klaasvg

Exuseer me Jivan maar zonder mezelf op de borst te kloppen denk ik dat ik aardig wat weet over SSRI verslaving en ontwenning. En hoewel alle psychiatrische medicijnen inderaad giffen zijn ligt het gevaar van stoppen met een SSRI juist aan de gewenning die deze middelen veroorzaken en de afkikverscijsnelen na het afbouwen of stoppen. 
Veel mensen die abrupt stoppen omdat "ze het gif zo snel mogelijk uit hun lichaam willen hebben" komen van een extreem koude kermis thuis en daar spreek ik dan uit ervaring!!! En dat zuillen velen op dit forum beamen.

Ik geef alleen maar het advies om elk supplement langzaam op te bouwen omdat een zenuwstelsel in ontwenning van een SSRI extreem gevoelig is voor elke verandering. En ook de meeste experts op gebied van kruidengeneeskunde en de adviezen die deze geven zijn meestal niet toegepist op Withdrawal Syndroom.

Je mag mijn adviezen onzin vinden en mijn adviezen op niks gebaseerd maar ik heb aardig wat mensen geholpen hiermee. Dat jij iets anders vindt mag je zelf weten maar dat kun je ook iets anders forumleren...

----------


## jivan

Toevallig heb ik ook moeten afkicken vd die giftige paroxetine, dus daar heb ik ook mijn ervaring in....

----------


## jivan

Oh en kijk maar op dit forum, er is genoeg te lezen erover..

----------


## Geram

@jivann
Ik wil toch even zeggen zonder jou tekort te doen dat Klaas de expert is op dit forum qua afbouwen van AD's.
Hij heeft vele mensen geholpen door zijn zelf ondervonden heftige langdurigeafbouwproces en heeft zich zeer verdiept in deze materie.

Groetjes Geram

----------


## jivan

Prima fijn voor iedereen, en ik voel me niet te kort gedaan, heb geen last van een ego..
Geef alleen advies om je sneller beter te voelen.thats all.

----------


## Geram

Voor diegene die afbouwen met seroxat suspensie.

Ik neem nu ongeveer een jaar de suspensie, het gaat makkelijk met het doseren van de ml ters.
Bij mn 1e flesje was de hoeveelheid wat nog in het flesje zat een bodem van ongeveer 1,5 cm, na 3mnd. Toen een nieuwe besteld ivm met ergere ontwenningsverschijnselen.
Ik dacht de 1e keer, ja dat kan, de seroxat is misschien uit het mengsel na 3 mnd gebruik. En iid, met het nieuwe flesje werden de ontw.versch. weer minder.

2 weken geleden kreeg ik weer hele erge pijnen en mn kopstoringen waren er ook weer. Ik dacht, hoe kan dat nou? Mn flesje was nog voor 1/3 vol, snapte er niets van!
Na overpeinzingen en ruim een week met veel pijn toch een nieuwe besteld.
En ja hoor, na 2 dagen werden de pijnen een heel stuk minder en de kopstoringen ook!!

Ik net het internet op om op te zoeken hoelang de suspensie eigenlijk houdbaar is na opening. Op het flesje staat wel een datum, nl 4- 2014, daar ging ik dus vanuit!
Wat blijkt is dat na opening de suspensie maar 1 maand houdbaar is!!
De 1e fles 3mnd gebruikt....de 2 fles bijna 4mnd....geen wonder dat ik zoveel last kreeg!!

Dus voor iedereen die afbouwt met de suspensie een tip om tijdig nieuwe aan te vragen bij de arts!

grtjs Geram

----------


## Geram

Annemieg, Hoe gaat het met je?

----------


## spiritueel

Tjonge,ik kan wel huilen als ik deze berichten lees
Punt 1; de artsen weten niks van de afbouwprogramma,s,schrijven veel te snel paroxetine voor
punt 2; Het afbouwen.Een halve,dan weer een hele,dat werkt natuurlijk niet,je moet echt een piepklein kruimeltje afhalen 
en na een maand weer een kruimeltje,dus steeds na een maand een kruimeltje,beslist niet meer en als je nog iets van ontwenningsverschijnselen voelt,dan plak je er nog een week aan vast,net zolang tot je niks meer voelt Desnoods doe je er een jaar over .
Ook is er nog een programma dat heet(De weg terug)Gabry ook van dit forum heeft dat ook gevolgd en zonder klachten.Het programma werkt met een hoge dosis vitaminen,is vrij kostbaar,je moet rekenen op 80 of 100 euro in de maand,maar het schijnt echt de helpen
Ik ben er nu mee bezig en houdt jullie op de hoogte.Ik wil er van af omdat ik veel maagklachten kreeg.Google maar eens op (de weg terug)
Wens iedereen die aan het afbouwen is,heel veel sterkte,en is het programma te duur,bouw dan aub af met een kruimeltje per maand of langer
lieve gr;Corrie

----------


## Geram

@spiritueel,

Veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst met het afbouwen!
Hoop dat je dagelijkse leven in rustig vaarwater verkeerd, want dat is nodig om af te bouwen.
Ik sta nu 24 dagen op 0 na anderhalf jaar afbouwen met alle afkickverschijnselen die je maar kan bedenken, ben zeer gevoelig geworden door alle AD's en zit nog in de verwerking van de scheiding van mn dochter en haar twee kindjes, dat maakt het een stuk heftiger.
Ik kijk uit naar januari, dat kan me niet snel genoeg gaan, de tijd daartussen is het overleven.

grtjs

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Geram, Klaas, Jivan en ook nieuwkomers zoals Spiritueel: er is al wekenlang wat mis met mijn computer zodat ik niet meer doorkreeg dat er nieuwe posts waren. Mijn excuses dat het daardoor leek alsof ik wat van de radar verdwenen was! Ik heb nu even een zogenaamde "overgangscomputer" die in ieder geval virusvrij is maar pas volgende week komt er echt een goed nieuw (tweedehands) exemplaar dus het kan nog even gebeuren dat ik niet reageer zoals het zou moeten (of beter gezegd: zoals ik het zou willen)...
Bedankt voor de complimentjes van wie ze me ook doorgestuurd heeft: het is echt alsof mij op zo'n moment een boeket afgegeven wordt met een grote waarde want mijn bedoeling blijft toch echt om iedereen die afbouwt of die iemand in zijn naaste omgeving heeft die afbouwt van paroxetine, een hart onder de riem te steken en gewoon door er te zijn en te luisteren, mee te ondersteunen in de vaak heel moeilijke strijd!
Geram: wij hebben nog contact gehad en ik vind dat je hierboven heel duidelijk samenvat wat er in jouw leven speelt: terwijl we afbouwen merken we immers dat het leven rond ons niet stilstaat en het is ontzettend zwaar als je bij de afkickverschijnselen ook nog andere (emotionele of lichamelijke) problemen extra te verstouwen krijgt. Dan is het niet gewoon moeilijk maar kei- en keihard om toch door te zetten en soms is het zelfs beter om even op de dosis te blijven staan waarop je stond toen de extra problemen zich aandienden. 
Over "dé" manier om af te bouwen zal altijd wel discussie zijn maar ik sluit me aan bij Klaas en ook goed verwoord door Spiritueel dat het volgens mij van ontzettend groot belang is om heel heel traag en met veel geduld af te bouwen. En één ding is ook voor mij een feit: ga nooit maar dan ook nooit spelen met de dosis (ik bedoel de ene dag 1 tablet dan een volgende dag een halve, weer een hele enzovoort)!!!! Dat is een perfecte manier om andere medicatie (het bekendste voorbeeld is corticoïde) af te bouwen maar het werkt echt niet bij het afbouwen van paroxetine want hierbij is het van het allergrootste belang dat je lichaam stilaan went aan telkens eenzelfde kleinere dosis tot je aan de nul zit. En ik treed ook bij wat Klaas zegt: let alsjeblieft toch op met zogenaamde ontgiftigingsstoffen want ze kunnen de dosis die je binnen krijgt onbewust sterk beïnvloeden en dat kan je niet gebruiken als je afbouwt van paroxetine.: het afbouwen moet namelijk echt gestaag maar langzaam gaan en mag niet beïnvloed worden door extra medicatie waarvan je nooit kan inschatten wat het met je lichaam doet. Dat iedereen bij het afbouwen iets ondersteunend gebruikt vind ik oké zolang je maar zeker bent dat het niet inwerkt op hoeveel paroxetine je nu eigenlijk binnen krijgt.
Ik ben nu zelf meer dan een jaar paroxetinevrij en ik wil zeker niet negatief overkomen maar ik wil er toch nog maar eens op wijzen dat het bereiken van het nulpunt niet wil zeggen dat je ineens geen last meer hebt van het feit dat je (soms jarenlang) paroxetine gebruikt hebt en naar mijn eigen ervaring duurt het dus echt meer dan een jaar alvorens je kan zeggen dat je lichaam zich helemaal gewend heeft aan een leven zonder de paroxetine. Stel je er dus op in dat je ook in de maanden nadat je definitief gestopt bent, nog last kan krijgen van allerlei kwaaltjes die blijken samen te hangen met het afbouwen of het jarenlang gebruk van de paroxetine. Denk bij elke aandoening die je nadien krijgt goed na of het misschien verband kan houden met het afbouwen, het stoppen of het jarenlang gebruiken en geef ook aan elke arts door dat je pas gestopt bent (al staat lang niet iedereen open voor het feit dat afbouwen van paroxetine een zo immens zwaar ingrijpen in je lichamelijk en geestelijk welbevinden is).
Voor de rest maar één ding maar het is dan ook het allerbelangrijkstee: probeer allemaal goed voor ogen te houden als het moeilijk gaat dat het moelijk is omdat je bezig bent met afbouwen, dat het niet aan jou persoonlijk ligt maar een gevolg is van het medicatiegebruik en vooral: dat er echt ooit een einde komt aan de ellende!

----------


## ingrid12

Hallo " medelijders/sters",

Ik slik ruim 7 jaar AD en ben begin juli dit jaar gaan afbouwen. AD gekregen ivm hevige stemmingswisselingen door de overgang en in korte tijd 12 kilo afgevallen.

Ik ben ondanks alle negatieve effecten van paroxetine erg blij dat het bestaat want het ene moment is het leven een paradijs en het andere moment word je 's nachts wakker en wil je een hoge flat opzoeken. Dankzij de AD werd het leven weer aangenamer en sloeg ook snel aan zonder bijverschijnselen.

Ik ben nu ruim 8 jaar verder en hoop dat de overgang op zn einde loopt vandaar dat ik ben gaan afbouwen.

Ik ben erg blij met alle informatie op dit forum want je voelt je gesteund en begrepen.

Ging van 20mg naar 10 mg. dat ging dus fout en dankzij Klaas heb ik de vloeibare vorm van Paroxetine (Seroxat suspensie) bij de apotheek besteld en bouw nu af met 1 mg. per 4 weken.

Geen pretje dat afbouwen maar ik ben gelukkig een optimist van nature en hou het vol.

Ik hoop volgend jaar zomer vrij te zijn van de AD.

Ik blijf jullie volgen.

groetjes en iedereen heel veel kracht toegewenst.

----------


## spiritueel

Hoi Ingrid

Wens je veel kracht bij het afbouwen
Heb het 2x geprobeerd,maar weer begonnen wegens de afkikkingsverschijnselen
Nu weer een poging met het programma (de weg terug)
Je slikt veel vitaminen en het is erg duur,maar als je de berichten van Gabry leest,helpt het
om de bijwerkingen wat te verzachten
google maar eens op de weg terug) of lees de berichten van Gabry
Ik ben net gestart,dus kan nog niet veel zeggen,maar houdt jullie wel op de hoogte via dit forum
gr Corrie

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Corrie,

Dank je voor de reactie,

3 x is scheepsrecht dus het gaat nu lukken ( ik duim).
Vitaminen bestel ik via een site De Roode Roos waar ik het goedkoper kan kopen 
omdat ik ook aangesloten ben bij de Moerman vereniging n.a.v. de ziekte van mijn moeder.

Als je het ff niet ziet zitten bedenk (als dat lukt) dat je nooit alleen bent!!!!
Het hele forum leeft met je mee.

----------


## annemieg

Er zijn naar mijn weten wel meer mensen die zulke zware verschijnselen krijgen bij het afbouwen dat ze beslissen er toch niet mee door te gaan. Ik denk dat het ook belangrijk is om het tijdstip van beginnen met afbouwen goed te kiezen want als je naast het afbouwen nog andere zware dingen voor de kiezen krijgt, wordt het quasi onmogelijk. Natuurlijk staat de wereld om je heen zeker niet stil omdat jij beslist hebt dat je klaar bent om af te bouwen maar het helpt echt als je je tijdstip wat goed kiest. Zelf ben ik bvb in de lente begonnen: ik heb een hartsgrondige hekel aan winter en heb steeds weer het gevoel bij de lente een stuk meer aan te kunnen dan tijdens de donkere, koude dagen. En ik ben ook van mening dat als het tijdens je afbouwproces op een ander vlak mis gaat in je leven, je beter even op de dosis waarop je dan staat kan blijven staan: het schiet niet op als je desondanks toch absoluut wil doorgaan met het afbouwproces want afbouwen kan op zich al een hel zijn en dan kan je er echt niks extra bij bovenop gebruiken. Bedenk ook dat de meeste mensen in in één keer van welke verslaving dan ook afraken: het is een proces met soms letterlijk vallen, opnieuw gaan beginnen om uiteindelijk dan toch eens definitief te kunnen stoppen. Hoe je directe omgeving reageert kan ook een doorslaggevende factor zijn: afbouwen als je partner er niet achter staat is bvb aartsmoeilijk want een mens reageert zich toch het meest af op diegenen die hem het naaste staan en het is gewoon onvermijdelijk dat je periodes kent van heel down zijn en snel geïrriteerd reageren. Als je dan niemand hebt die even mee wil opvangen, dan is het echt heel zwaar.
Maar ook daarom is het forum zo belangrijk: hier mag je het moeilijk hebben, het even allemaal niet meer zien zitten, de wanhoop uitschreeuwen zonder dat je daarom veroordeeld zal worden. En zoals Ingrid12 het ook verwoordt: hier ondervind je dat je echt niet alleen bent. Hier vind je meestal wel iemand die herkent waar je mee worstelt. Iedereen geeft raad vanuit zijn/haar eigen situatie maar de meeste dingen zijn voor bijna iedereen herkenbaar, al gaat het bij de ene wat moeizamer en trager dan bij de andere. Het jammere is dat de meeste artsen geen flauw idee hebben van wat afbouwen van paroxetine eigenlijk in houdt dus lotgenotencontact is vaak het enige contact waar je tenminste eerlijke informatie zal krijgen. Ik wens iedereen die nu bezig is met het afbouwen heel heel veel moed en ik duim dat het voor jullie ook haalbaar zal zijn om uiteindelijk zonder de paroxetine te kunnen leven!

----------


## Geram

@ Annemie, je beschrijft het weer heel goed!!
@ Ingrid en Corrie, ik wens jullie kracht en doorzettingsvermogen toe en schrijf op het forum als jullie het even niet meer zien zitten.
Herkenning en erkenning is zo belangrijk en van je afschrijven evenzeer!
Hoop dat de erge afkickverschijnselen jullie bespaart mogen blijven!

Grtjs Geram

----------


## spiritueel

Voor Ingrid

Weet dat de vitaminen bij De Roos goedkoper zijn,maar die( van de weg terug) is een erg hoge dosering
Waarom ik nu van de paroxetine af wil,is omdat ik problemen bet mijn maag kreeg
Ik stond echt op de kop van de pijn
Ik heb het voorprogramma gedaan,pillen slikken zonder af te bouwen en morgen(dinsdag) begin ik af te bouwen,spannend
Houdt jullie op de hoogte

----------


## annemieg

Hoi Ingrid en Spiritueel: in welke dosis ga je beginnen met afbouwen? Het kan zijn dat je deze vraag al beantwoord hebt, maar ik heb problemen met mijn computer gehad en ben er zonder dat te willen, even "uit" geweest dus ik heb even niet helemaal gevolgd...Hoe lang slikte je en welke was je dosis nu je begint met afbouwen? Ik heb begrepen dat je (Spiritueel) net als Gabry, het programma van "De weg terug" volgt en bij haar heeft het zeker geholpen. Ik ben oa onder haar begeleiding gestopt zonder behulp van vitamines maar wel met de angstremmer xanax als houvastje in moeilijke tijden en vermits het programma erg duur is wil ik toch even aanstippen dat het echt kan zonder deze hulp maar dat ik, als je het kan betalen, toejuich dat je je laat leiden door mensen die weten waarover ze het hebben en niet zo maar op eigen houtje gaat beginnen met het nemen van allerlei dingen. Want dit is nog een waarschuwing die ik toch nog eens wil geven: het is uiterst belangrijk langzaam en gestaag af te bouwen en niet ondertussen te beginnen met het nemen van oa ontgiftigingsdingen omdat die maken dat de dosis die je opneemt mogelijk niet meer gelijk blijft! Als je iets wil nemen om je te ondersteunen moet je zoals Spiritueel blijkbaar zeer goed gedaan heeft, eerst een tijd lang de nieuwe producten nemen en dan pas beginnen met het afbouwen zelf: je lichaam moet namelijk gewend zijn aan de bepaalde, stabiele toestand om van daaruit heel heel langzaam af te bouwen. Het is echt superbelangrijk dat je niet gaat experimenteren met nieuwe medicatie terwijl je afbouwt want dan weet je op den duur niet meer wat van het afbouwen komt en wat het gevolg is van de medicatie of supplementen die je er naast bent beginnen nemen. Nog een tip (ook van Gabry gejat!): begin met een dagboek waarin je schrijft hoeveel mg je neemt en waarin je elke dag opschrijft hoe je je voelt en welke nevenwerkingen je hebt. Geef jezelf op alle mogelijke en onmogelijke dingen een cijfer van 1 tot 10 op 10. Vermeld echt alles wat het gevolg kan zijn van het afbouwen: de lichamelijke klachten maar ook dingen als angst, geïrriteerd zijn, overemotioneel reageren, huilbuien, nachtmerries ed. Het is namelijk belangrijk om de evolutie in de gaten te kunnen houden én daarbij geeft het ook een geestelijke boost als je een bepaald nevenverschijnsel kan "wegstrepen" van je lijstje! Heel heel veel succes gewenst!
@Geram: bedankt meidje en ik wens jou zeker heel veel sterkte! We houden contact!

----------


## spiritueel

Alles is waar wat je hebt geschreven
Het is idd veel geld en er zitten maar 90 pillen in het potje en het aantal wat je moet slikken
is erg hoog,de potjes zijn zo leeg
dus ik ben van plan om jou raad op te volgen en het zonder te doen
Heb ook nog oxazepam achter de hand en dat is gratis
En dat dagboek waar je het over hebt,hoorde ook bij het programma,maar kan ik hier ook bij gebruiken
dit is mijn derde en hopelijk mijn laatste poging,ik ben van plan om de vloeibare te nemen,is gemakkelijker om te doseren
En bij problemen maar een oxazepam
Ben blij met deze site,en heb zo genoeg van de paroxetine
Vraag me ook af of er meerdere mensen zijn die maagpijn hebben of hadden,ik sta op de kop van de pijn,ik moet wel stoppen
Maar dat is niet de enige reden,ik wil me zelf weer zijn met al mijn emoties,en ook merk ik dat de pillen zijn uitgewerkt.
Mijn emoties komen weer wat terug,dus,meer paroxetine,mooi niet
Ik houdt jullie op de hoogte
lieve gr;Corrie

----------


## spiritueel

Ben nog wat vergeten,je vroeg met welke dosis ik afbouwde,een pieterpeutig stukje in de maand,maar omdat me dat niet zo handig lijkt,vraag ik dus de vloeibare,is beter te doseren
Waren jullie ook zo vergeetachtig van de paroxetine,ik vergeet alles,afspraken,1x mag maar een tweede keer,betalen
Visite die komt,briefje op tafel,ik ga gewoon weg en de visite staat voor een dichte deur
Al met al,erg vervelend
gr Corrie

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Annemieg,

Ik ben van 20 mg naar 10 mg gegaan maar dat ging niet goed. Ben wel op 10 mg gedurende 4 maanden gebleven omdat , voordat ik op dit forum kwam, al te lang op 10 mg. zat om terug te gaan ( zonde van alle zieke dagen). 
Alle gruwelijke verschijnselen ervaren die op het forum te vinden zijn maar dat heeft me wel gerust gesteld en gesterkt om niet terug te gaan naar een hogere dosis.
Eind oktober waren de afkickverschijnselen zodanig dat ik met de Seroxat-suspensie naar 9 mg. ben gegaan en tot nu toe wel de vervelende verschijnselen maar veel minder heftig.

Wanneer ik ruim een week zonder de verschijnselen ben dan weer 1 mg. afbouwen

Ik heb ongeveer berekend dat ik in de zomer volgend jaar misschien AD-vrij ben. Zo niet ook geen probleem dan plakken we er nog een paar maanden aan maar lukken zal het !

P.S.: gedeelde smart is halve smart

----------


## spiritueel

Dag Ingrid lotgenootje
Wens je veel sukses met het afbouwen,ik ben ook bezig voor de derde keer,maar nu met hulp van oxazepam
Je doet het erg langzaam he,dat is ook het beste,hoop dat je je ervaringen hier blijft neerzetten,ook een houvast voor mij
Veel kracht toegewenst

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel en Ingrid: ik denk echt dat de kans om af te bouwen zonder voedingssuplementen even veel kans op slagen heeft dan zonder maar ik wil zeker niks opdringen en iedereen is vrij om te kiezen waarbij zij (want het zijn nu eenmaal veel meer vrouwen op ons forum en dan laat ik Klaas maar even buiten mijn beschouwing wat hij mij denk ik niet kwalijk zal nemen!) zich het beste voelt alleen is het opletten geblazen met alles wat zou ontgiften en ik heb uitgelegd waarom. Geram heeft als vangnet ook oxazepam en haar heeft het een tijdlang geholpen en bij mij was de xanax op sommige momenten toch echt een uitkomst want afbouwen van paroxetine geeft een heleboel humeurschommelingen en ik vind dat je daarbij best even mag terugvallen op een ander chemisch goedje (als je daar dan weer niet verslaafd aan raakt!). Zelf heb ik veel bijwerkingen gehad van de paroxetine vooral dan afvlakken van emoties, het inderdaad zo bekende alles vergeten (vreselijk hé!) maar bij mijn weten geen extra maaglast. Maaar zeker ben ik daar niet van: ik heb Ziekte van Crohn, ook ter hoogte van de maag en ik neem dus sowieso al flink wat tabletten om maaglast te voorkomen én ook om maagpijn te verhelpen. Ik ben erg blij met de ingesteldheid die jullie tentoon spreiden: meer paroxetine, neen bedankt! Jullie zijn denk ik prima gemotiveerd om te stoppen en dat is naar mijn ervaring een heel heel belangrijk criterium want afbouwen van paroxetine vraagt echt veel van een mens maar iemand die erg gemotiveerd is kan de bijwerkingen iets makkelijker in hun context plaatsen en doorbijten als het erg zwaar wordt. Ik heb ook de indruk dat zeker Corry zich nu behoorlijk ingelezen heeft en geloof me: dat is superbelangrijk! Ik ben zelf zonder enige begeleiding en zonder achtergrondinformatie begonnen met het afbouwen en ik heb een heel sterke terugval gehad toen ik van 30 mg over 15 mg ineens op 10 mg stond. Toen pas heeft een vriendin mij gewezen op een mogelijke samenhang met het afbouwen en zo ben ik hier op het forum terechtgekomen waar men (en dan vooral Gabry) me intens opgevolgd en van advies voorzien hebben. Ik herken me dan ook zeer goed in het verhaal van Ingrid die ineens van 20 mg naar 10 mg ging en toen na even de naarste bijverschijnselen kreeg. Je mag wel van 20 mg naar 15 mg gaan maar zoals ook ik het gedaan had, van 30 via 15 naar ineens 10 is vragen om problemen! En dan is het inderdaad zeer de vraag of je snel genoeg bij de zaak bent om terug omhoog te gaan of toch maar beter zo laag blijft staan met de naarste bijwerkingen die dan vaak ook vreselijk lang duren. Er is nog iets dat ik wil aanstippen: in België is geen vloeibare paroxetine op de markt en Gabry wees mij er trouwens op dat het soms niet goed is om van tabletten over te schakelen naar de vloeibare variant omdat de hulpstoffen waarmee beiden gemaakt worden ook invloed kunnen hebben hoe je de paroxetine steeds opgenomen hebt en dus is het soms verstandiger je arts te vragen om van tabletten van 10 of 20 mg capsules van 1 mg paroxtine te laten maken en met behulp van die capsules af te bouwen (ik had zelf capsules van 5 mg en van 1 mg en zo ben ik van 10 mg naar 8 mg gegaan en dan vervolgens telkens na eerst een maand, later 3 weken omdat het goed ging, afbouwen per 1 mg). Het is en blijft belangrijk om op het forum te delen met welke bijverschijnselen jullie te maken krijgen en hoe zwaar deze wegen: zo krijgen medegebruikers inzicht en kan iedereen neerpennen welke raad men heeft voor net die problemen en mee proberen in te schatten in hoeverre je klaar bent om opnieuw af te bouwen. Mijn stelregel is om nooit verder af te bouwen zolang de bijwerkingen van de vorige afbouw nog heftig zijn en dat verschilt van mens tot mens en bij dezelfde persoon kan het in de loop van het proces ook verschillen hoe lang de tussenperiodes zijn de stelling van Ingrid: als het een week goed gaat kan je weer naar beneden was ook mijn stelling). Voor de rest nog één goede raad namelijk: wees zeer voorzichtig met het gebruik van alcohol en van koffie en zwarte thee! Ik ben zelf overgeschakeld op caffeïnevrije koffie maar je moet zelf wat aanvoelen of je dat nodig vindt (of bij thee: of je misschien beter eventjes overschakeld naar een andere variant). Ik wens jullie beiden echt heel veel succes met het afbouwen. Onthoud altijd: de oorzaak van je ongemak ligt niet bij jezelf maar bij de medicatie. En vooral: het gaat echt over!

----------


## tarali

Ben hier al een hele tijd niet meer geweest, ik neem ook paroxetine 20 mg per dag, en ben naar 15 gegaan en dat al gedurende 2 maanden, ik voelde geen verschil, nu ben ik sinds eergisteren naar 10 gegaan tot nu toe alles oké, de volgende stap zou zijn naar 5 maar ik wacht nog een poosje vooraleer ik ermee begin

ik wens iedereen veel succes, met het afbouwen... ik neem het nu al 7 jaren dus is niet niks, ik heb al een jaar last van maagpijn, de opening aan de maag sluit niet goed en ik neem nu maagbeschermers, denk dat het niks te maken heeft met de medicatie paroxetine

grtjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

tarali

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Tarali,

Zoals al eerder op dit forum gemeld ben ik te snel gegaan in het begin. Van 20 naar 10 dus dat was ff overleven.
Nu heb ik de Seroxat-suspensie en ben nu van 10 naar 9 mg. gegaan.

Als je de zin en tijd vindt om alles in het forum te lezen (ik was al te laat) dan staan er ontzettend veel nuttige tips op.Vooral Annemieg kan het heel goed verwoorden.
De kruiden durf ik zelf niet aan omdat ik weet dat sommige kruiden ook tegenwerken (St.janskruid)
Vit. C tegelijk met AD slikken ondermijnt de werking van AD dus beter 's morgens AD en 's avonds vit.C.

Zo zijn er nog meer voorbeelden te vinden dus wees voorzichtig.

Ik kreeg ook maagproblemen dus ik ben ook zeer gedreven om AD af te bouwen.

Ik wens je heel erg veel succes en tot ziens op dit forum.

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: ongelooflijk dank voor het mooie compliment! Het doet me goed dat ik blijkbaar in staat ben om met woorden uit te drukken wat er in mij omgaat: het is niet iets waarvoor ik geoefend heb, het is gewoon een onderdeel van mijn persoonlijkheid maar het doet zo'n deugd om te merken dat iets van jezelf gewaardeerd wordt door anderen! Je hebt trouwens overschot van gelijk met dat voorbeeld van Sint-Janskruid en met de vitamine C! Ik kan mensen er niet genoeg op drukken dat middelen die misschien wel natuurlijk zijn en ook een goede werking kunnen hebben bij bepaalde kwalen, echt een slechte combinatie kunnen vormen met het afbouwen van paroxetine en dus tegenaangewezen zijn. Het argument dat het "maar" om kruiden of vitamines gaat, is echt bedriegelijk want alles wat we binnenkrijgen (via de mond maar ook via inademen of via de huid heeft invloed op ons "chemisch fabriekje" dat een lichaam toch wel is. En afbouwen van paroxetine is al moeilijk genoeg zonder dat je gaat experimenteren met andere chemische dingen (of die nu plantaardig van oorsprong zijn of niet, maakt totaal niet uit). Ze brengen het afbouwschema dat iedereen die dit moment op het forum zit blijkbaar wel goed begrepen heeft, mogelijk in gevaar en dat wil je er echt niet bij hebben! Hoe gaat het ondertussen met je? Heb je het gevoel dat je al wat stabiel staat op de 9 mg suspensie? Ik vrees dat de maaglast gaat aanhouden tot je helemaal van de paroxetine af bent: ik ben zelf maagpatiënt en weet hoe sterk mijn maag reageert op een tikkeltje iets dat slecht verdragen wordt, dus ik vrees dat je het voorlopig eventueel moet doen met een zuurteremmer (zoiets als zantac of pantomed) maar let op dat je hiermee niet net begint terwijl je een volgende stap in het afbouwproces neemt. Als je ermee begint, doe het dan als je je iets of wat stabiel voelt bij de dosis van 9 ml suspensie en wacht minstens een extra week alvorens verder af te bouwen.
@Tarali: wat fijn om je weer op het forum tegen te komen! Het is niet abnormaal dat je niets voelt bij het verminderen van 20 mg naar 15 mg; daar had ik zelf ook geen last van. Maar de stap naar 10 mg kan ineens heel hard aankomen en ik geef je de raad om vanaf enkele weken 10 mg zeker een tussenstap te doen alvorens naar 5 mg te gaan want hoe verder je afbouwt, hoe harder elke milligram afbouwen aankomt in je systeem en het is een groot verschil of je nu van 20 mg naar 15 mg gaat of van 10 mg naar 5 mg! Ik ben probleemloos van 30 mg naar 15 mg gegaan maar toen ik van daar uit naar 10 mg ging, liep het ineens vreselijk fout. Ik had van het halveren van de 30 mg ook zogenaamd niks gevoeld maar toen ik verder afbouwde kwam de weerslag des te harder aan. Daarom het dringende advies om nu enkele weken te wachten op 10 mg en dan aan de voorschrijvend arts een voorschrift te vragen voor én capsules van 5 mg en capsules van 1 mg en bvb van 10 mg naar 8 mg te gaan en dan weer afwachten hoe je lichaam reageert. Het is moeilijk uit te leggen waarom afbouwen hoe langer hoe zwaarder wordt, maar ik doe een poging het uit te leggen: je lichaam is gewend aan een bepaalde dosis, heeft zich hier helemaal op ingesteld en je moet hierbij bedenken dat het eigenlijk 2 jaren duurt alvorens de vraag naar die dosis helemaal uit je systeem is. Als je daarop te snel of te hard gaat afbouwen, blijft je lichaam de oorspronkelijke dosis eisen. Hoe minder je dan "geeft" hoe zwaarder wordt het voor je lijf om dit te accepteren want je draagt het vroegere afbouwen nog maanden lang met je mee (veel langer dan we denken). Je lichaam kan dan schijnbaar wel tevreden zijn met 15 mg of zelfs 10 mg, zonder het te beseffen, vraagt het toch de hele tijd een hogere dosis en deze vraag duurt echt heel lang. Als je te snel of met te grote dosis gaat afbouwen, krijg je de meest waanzinnige en nare bijverschijnselen en als het eenmaal mis gaat is het heel moeilijk om terug een dosis te vinden waarop je terug enigszins stabiel bent. Het is echt zaak om te vermijden dat je zulke bijwerkingen krijgt want eens ze er zijn krijg je ze maar heel moeilijk onder controle net omdat het schijnbaar allemaal zo goed ging terwijl je hersenen eigenlijk al een hele tijd aangaven dat ze meer wilden maar dat signaal niet aankwam. Dat is het venijnige aan paroxetine: schijnbaar gaat het een hele tijd goed en heb je geen ontwenningsverschijnselen maar die zijn er wel, alleen voel je ze nog niet. Paroxetine heeft nl de vervelende gewoonte om zich een heel heel lange tijd in het lichaam op te stapelen en dus ontzettend traag te reageren als er minder toegediend wordt. Ik ben nu zonder paroxetine sinds september vorig jaar maar ik heb sinds die tijd nog heel wat bijwerkingen gekregen van het afbouwen waarbij ik niet altijd de link legde met het afbouwen: dat lag immers achter me, dacht ik verkeerdelijk. Klaas heeft meegewerkt aan de Nederlandstalige versie van een site die speciaal gewijd is aan hoe het werkt als je afbouwt of stopt met antidepressiva en er staat op deze site vrij goed beschreven hoe paroxetine onze hersenen vaak voor de gek houdt. Ik geef voor iedereen nog even de link want even goed als dat kan ik het zelf nooit op papier (of in een post!) krijgen: http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php.
Ook bij mij is pas na het afbouwen helemaal tot me doorgedrongen hoe lang de paroxetine wel in mijn lichaam zit. Net omdat ik maanden na het afbouwen ineens oa met blaasproblemen sukkelde waarbij de uroloog wanhopig uitriep: "maar jij neemt toch geen anti-depressiva!" omdat hij maar niet vond wat de oorzaak van mijn problemen waren maar de symptomen wel linkte aan het gebruiken van een AD, werd ik helemaal wakker geschud en begreep ik pas dat maanden gestopt zijn niet garandeerden dat ook alle paroxetine uit mijn systeem was...
Ik wil niemand ontmoedigen maar het eindpunt is echt niet bereikt van zodra je aan het zo fel begeerde nulpunt zit; het duurt echt nog lang alvorens heel je lichaam en vooral je hersenen echt gewend zijn aan een leven zonder paroxetine!
Maar ik wil niet vooruitlopen en vooral niet negatief overkomen, alleen wil ik iedereen behouden voor een terugval door een te snel afbouwen en erop wijzen dat "niks merken van het afbouwen" zeker bestaat maar eigenlijk een illussie is en dat de weerbots meestal vroeg of laat toch komt zodat iedereen ervan doordrongen is dat hoe langer men afbouwt, hoe kleiner de stapjes in het afbouwproces zouden moeten zijn.
Ik wil absoluut positief eindigen want de beslissing om te stoppen met paroxetine is eigenlijk een zeer heugelijk iets: het kan lang duren, het kan soms aartsmoeilijk zijn maar een leven zonder AD's is echt beter!

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Annemieg,

Wat ben toch een kanjer in nood.
Tevens Klaas ook de complimenten.

Met jullie hulp op het forum gaan we het redden.

9 mg. gaat redelijk, minder en kortere periodes van afkickverschijnselen maar doe het nu pas 2 weken dus "geduld is een schone zaak" en ik blijf het forum bezoeken en verslag brengen hoe het op de langzame manier verloopt.

----------


## spiritueel

Ik heb ook de vloeibare gevraagd,die kreeg ik niet omdat ik nog teveel tabletten had,moest ik eerst maar opmaken
Heb gezegd dat het moeilijk is om ze in gelijke stukjes te doen,geen boodschap aan
En Annemieg,de maagpijn blijft dus tot je helemaal paroxetine vrij bent,zucht
En Tarali,jij ging van 20 naar 15,en van 15 naar 10,dat kon ik niet,ik doe het per kruimeltje
en Annemieg,ik doe het zonder de vitaminen,het is veel geld en ik denk dat je het langzaam afbouwd dat je ze niet nodig hebt
Heb nog steeds veel maagpijn,dus hoop dat dat snel overgaat
Ik ben erg blij met jullie,de tips en de meelevende reacties doen me goed
liefs Spiritueel

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: met echt alle plezier gedaan! Het doet nog steeds goed als ik mensen op het forum ontmoet die vastbesloten zijn om zonder paroxetine verder te gaan en die er langzaam maar zeker toch in slagen om hun leven zo weer op de rails te krijgen. Het afbouwproces is iets dat je nooit vergeet, en ik ben nog steeds meer dan gemotiveerd om iedereen die een poging wil wagen om af te bouwen te helpen. Dat ik daarbij soms in herhaling val, zal je erbij moeten nemen want nieuwe mensen hebben zich niet allemaal even goed geïnformeerd en er is dikwijls ook een weerstand tegen ons advies omdat het vaak niet overeenkomt met wat de behandelend arts beweerd heeft. Jammer blijft immers dat de meeste dokters nog niet voldoende weten hoe ze hun patiënten weer van de AD's af moeten helpen! Ze schrijven het wel snel voor maar oh wee als je er na een poos ook weer vanaf wil...dan moet je het dikwijls zelf uitzoeken en ook ik was wanhopig toen ik voor het eerst op het forum kwam dus ik wéét hoe het voelt! Helaas is het maar al te waar dat "geduld een schone zaak is" bij het afbouwen (en laat nu geduld niet mijn beste deugd zijn!) want het vraagt tijd en die neem jij naar mijn gevoel wel voldoende. Ik ben heel heel blij te lezen dat de afbouwverschijnselen nu tenminste dragelijk zijn. Je bent volgens mij ook op het juiste tijdstip overgeschakeld naar de suspensie die je een stuk beter kan doseren dan tabletten, al gaat het met tabletten ook als de behandelend arts én de apotheker wat willen meewerken. Ik zou, als ik in jouw schoenen stond, nu even afwachten tot wanneer je echt het gevoel hebt wat stabiel te zijn, nog minder afkickverschijnselen hebt en dus klaar bent om weer een klein beetje naar beneden te gaan. Laat je nooit door wie dan ook opjutten: je voelt zelf heus wel aan wanneer je weer naar beneden kan gaan! En nog belangrijker: dat aanvoelen gaat met de tijd makkelijker: je leert op én of andere manier voelen dat het kan om een stapje vooruit te zetten. Heb je last van wat Geram zo mooi "kopstoringen" noemt (dat is last bij fel licht, computer en ander schermgebruik ed)? Ik heb er zelf nooit mee te maken gehad maar dát lijkt me het ergste bijverschijnsel dat er is...Dingen als overemotioneel en/of geïrriteerd reageren, spierpijn, zware hoofdpijn, evenwichtsstoornissen ed heeft ongeveer iedereen maar die kopstoringen blokkeren je helemaal en maken ook dat je maar moeilijk contact met het forum maakt omdat oa lettertjes lezen zo wel heel moeiijk is. En dat terwijl het forum eigenlijk een houvast zou moeten zijn, een plaats waar je veilig kan praten, waar je niet bang of op je hoede moet zijn...Succes meidje, je gaat er echt voor dus je komt er heus wel!
@Spiritueel: alweer zo'n kortzichtig arts! Als je suspensie vraagt, doe je dat heus niet voor je lol, dus waarom wil de dokter je die niet voorschrijven en eventueel als hij/zij bang is dat je een overdosis zou nemen, je de tabletten terugvragen? Want je hebt overschot van gelijk als je stelt dat tabletten maar moeilijk in gelijke delen te breken zijn en het is net zo belangrijk dat je elke dag eenzelfde dosis binnenkrijgt...Tip: vraag om een speciaal voorschrift voor de apotheker zodat die de tabletten kan vermalen en per 1 of 5 mg in een capsule kan steken. Zo moeten we het in België doen vermits er hier geen suspensie op de markt is en het werkt best goed! Voordeel is ook dat de hulpstoffen niet veranderen, dus dat je lichaam zich niet moet aanpasssen aan andere hulpstoffen. Je weet ondertussen dat ik zelf maagpatiënt ben, en ik had geen extra problemen met het verteren van de capsules en zo krijg je toch elke dag de juiste dosis binnen. Maar inderdaad: naar mijn ervaring gaat het wat betreft de maagpijn wachten zijn tot de dag dat je aan nul zit (maar dan stopt het ook terwijl andere nevenwerkingen nog wel doorgaan!). Heb je met je arts al gesproken over iets dat je maag zou kunnen beschermen? Dat werkt bij mij echt goed en het houdt die vreselijke maagpijn tenminste ook onder controle want die kan je er eigenlijk helemaal niet bij hebben. Nog iets: misschien is het voor jou ook wel beter het zonder extra vitaminen te doen net vanwege de maaglast: vitaminen liggen soms zwaar op de maag en afbouwen lukt echt ook zonder! Volg je instinct en als je kruimeltje per kruimeltje moet afbouwen, dan is het maar zo. Zoals boven al gezegd vraagt afbouwen een hoop geduld (bij jou dus wat meer dan bij bvb Tarali) maar bedenk steeds dat je ondertussen al wel minder neemt en dat ook een kruimeltje minder, gewoon minder is. Als je je arts ervan overtuigd krijgt om een voorschrift te maken voor de capsules kan je echt vanaf nu milligram per milligram afbouwen mét de tabletten en toch de juiste dosis elke dag naar binnen krijgen! Uiteindelijk moet je aan het einde toch per mg afbouwen (ik deed het vanaf de 6 mg) en als de arts de suspensie niet wil geven omwille van het feit dat je nog zoveel tabletten hebt, kan hij toch niet beweren dat zo'n voorschrift onveiliger is...Als ik het mij goed herinner staat er op dat specifieke voorschrift ongeveer: "100 capsules te maken van 1 mg (of in het begin ook van 5 mg)paroxetine uit al voorgeschreven tabletten van 20 mg (of 30 mg) paroxetine (of seroxat of wat je dan ook voorgeschreven kreeg)". Ik nam bvb bij 8 mg 1 capsule van 5 mg en 3 capsules van 1 mg. Wel goed uitkijken wat uit welk doosje komt want je merkt aan de capsules zelf niet hoeveel er in zit: ze zijn er allemaal hetzelfde uit! En ik ben het ook met je eens: het forum is belangrijk want alle tips en meelevende reacties helpen een klein beetje maar vele kleine beetjes gaat ook vooruit! 
Allebei goed voor ogen houden dat het echt lukt, dat het niet aan jezelf ligt maar aan de medicatie als je je rotslecht voelt en vooral dat het ooit echt over gaat!

----------


## tarali

@Spiritueel ik ben pas 3 dagen bezig van 15 naar 10 te gaan, gisteravond had ik hoofdpijn, dan denk ik dat het daarvan is, ik wacht nog even af, denk als ik op 10 zit neem ik toch maar de helft van wat ik al jaren nam, dus ben ik daar wel tevreden over, om verder af te bouwen is voorlopig nog niet in mij opgekomen, ik blijf hier alles volgen

@Annemieg bedankt voor de uitleg,ik heb er veel aan, zal je link eens lezen !

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Annemieg,bedankt voor al je uitleg,je tikt heel wat weg,maar ik heb er veel aan
Ik ga straks naar de apotheek en vraag een gesprek met hem aan
Jij was maagpatient,heb je die ook van de paroxetine gekregen/
Wel vreemd ,ik kreeg pas na 6 jaar maagpijn,ik kreeg ook maagtabletten,maar daar kreeg ik ook weer klachten van
Nu pers ik 2 citroenen uit en drink het sap,heb toch een gevoel dat het wat minder wordt
ik ben zo blij dat ik dit forum heb ontdekt ,vooral met jou steun kom ik er vast wel
Nog een vraagje;zijn jullie ook allemaal zo vergeetachtig geworden van de paroxetine?
Vergeet afspraken,1x mag nog ,maar 2x tandarts vergeten,betalen
Trek de deur achter me dicht,alle sleutels binnen,(kassa)Zit ik op de fiets,waar moet ik al weer heen.dus maar weer terug
Vindt de vreemdste dingen in mijn vriezer,moet er maar om lachen
Een vriendin van mij heeft het ook,jullie ook?
Nu ga ik naar de apotheker,jullie horen het nog
lieve gr;spiritueel

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: meidje, niemand verplicht jou om te leven zonder paroxetine: je moet zelf je gevoel volgen en gaan tot waar jij je goed voelt! Ik ben alleen wat ongerust dat je nu afbouwt met een te hoge dosis ineens! En ja: (zware) hoofdpijn is nogal gebruikelijk bij het afbouwen van paroxetine. Je bent nog niet lang geleden van 15 mg naar 10 mg gegaan dus op zich is die hoofdpijn heel normaal en niet beangstigend maar ik wil zo graag dat je niet te snel of met een te hoge dosis naar de 10 mg gaat en dat je zeker niet terecht komt in een situatie waarin later zou blijken dat het afbouwen met 5 mg ineens gewoon te veel was voor je lichaam. Want als je eenmaal met de brokken zit, is het zo immens moeilijk om weer stabiel te worden! Hou jezelf heel heel goed in de gaten en als de bijwerkingen erger worden, denk er dan aub over om een tussenstap te nemen (bvb op 12 of 13 mg): zolang er niet te veel tijd verstreken is, kan je door de dosis wat op te trekken, de boel nog op tijd rechtzetten. Ik duim voor jou dat je lichaam en hersenen willen accepteren dat ze vanaf nu met 10 mg verder moeten en dat je dan gewoon wel verder zal bekijken hoe je het wil hebben maar let de komende dagen en weken heel goed op voor "rare dingen" zoals evenwichtsstoornissen, kopstoringen (niet tegen geluid of licht kunnen, problemen met scherm zoals TV of computer), nachtmerries, overemotioneel reageren, spier- en/of gewrichtspijnen ed want ze kunnen allemaal een symptoom zijn dat je toch te snel naar beneden gegaan bent!
@Spiritueel: ja ik tik inderdaad heel wat af maar als ik dan lees dat jij er wat aan hebt, dan kruip ik met veel plezier weer achter mijn PC! Het doet me zo'n deugd dat je naar je apotheker stapt om met hem te overleggen wat er al dan niet kan ivm de capsules! Ik wéét van Gabry dat het ook in Nederland kan, want zij is op deze manier afgebouwd, het ligt alleen in handen van de apotheker en van je arts of de wil aanwezig is.
Ik antwoord eerst op je dringende vraag over de vergeetachtigheid en nogal kernachtig: JA!!!! Absoluut had ik een immense last van vergeetachtigheid, verstrooidheid, niet kunnen onthouden, dubbele afspraken maken enz! Die klacht komt bij zowat iedereen die wil stoppen wel terug, samen met het afvlakken van emoties. En tot mijn grote spijt moet ik hierbij eerlijkheidshalve vermelden dat het nog vrij lang duurt na het afbouwen alvorens je daar helemaal van af zal zijn. Ik wil niemand de toestand rooskleurig voorstellen dan hij is, dus ik probeer niet negatief maar wel eerlijk te zijn in mijn tussenkomsten. Maar één ding is wel zeker: het gaat echt over, ook al zal je hiervoor je geduld tot het uiterste moeten aanspreken! Vermits ik zelf tussendoor een CVA (herseninfarct) gehad heb, kan ik niet echt een termijn vastleggen op het verbeteren van je geheugen maar het komt echt met de tijd wel goed! Ik heb met opzet na het afbouwen, een onderzoek bij een neuro-psycholoog gevraaagd (en gekregen) om na te gaan in hoeverrre mijn blijvende vergeetachtigheid van het afbouwen dan wel van de CVA kwam en de resultaten waren overduidelijk: na 6 maanden gestopt te zijn was elke vergeetachtigheid alleen te wijten aan de CVA en was er geen spoortje meer van de bijwerkingen van het vroegere paroxetine-gebruik. Dus ik kan je hierbij verzekeren dat het echt ook overgaat (al worden we er ondertussen natuurlijk niet jonger op en laat ons geheugen met de leeftijd wel wat steken vallen!).
Nu even over je maag! Mijn eerste en belangrijkste vraag is: heb je ooit een gastroscopie gehad (men kijkt met een camera in je slokdarm en in je maag)? Want: één: paroxetine kan inderdaad maaglast geven maar bijna altijd is die er dan van bij de start en twee: ik vind het verontrustend te lezen dat net citroensap je het gevoel geeft van enige verlichting! Als er nu iets is dat men ten stelligste afraadt bij maagproblemen, van welke aard ook, zijn het citrusvruchten en dan vooral citroenen! Ze verhogen de zuurtegraad in je maag immers nog meer en in de meeste gevallen is maaglast verbonden met een teveel aan maagzuur dat in de maagwand gaat vreten en zo zelfs maagzweren kan laten ontstaan. Daarnaast heb je ook de befaamde helicobacter die een mens het leven letterlijk en figuurlijk behoorlijk zuur kan maken. Voor meer info over deze bacterie zie volgende link: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicobacter_pylori. Is ooit onderzocht of je niet lijdt aan lactose-intolerantie (blaastest)? Ik weet dat men in Nederland niet zo maar naar een maag- darmspecialist kan stappen voor een gastroscopie maar door wat je me vertelt, krijg ik de sterke indruk dat je huisarts zelf geen flauw idee heeft van wat er precies mis is met je maag en ik zou in jouw plaats heel sterk aandringen op een doorverwijzing voor een gastroscopie. Bij dat onderzoek gaat de maag- darmspecialist oa kijken naar hoe de aansluiting van je slokdarm op je maag eruit ziet want een breuk hierin geeft ook een vreselijke maagpijn en kan goed onder controle gebracht worden met medicatie. Dan gaat hij kijken naar je maagwand: is die intact of is die ontstoken (rood) of zijn er misschien maagzweren of zweren aan de 12-vingerige darm? Vervolgens wordt er een biopt (een stukje maagwand) weggenomen en dat wordt naar het labo gezonden voor verder onderzoek. Bij dat labo-onderzoek wordt gezocht naar de helicobacter en naar nog een heleboel andere veroorzakers van maaglast. Zonder zo'n onderzoek medicatie geven, zoals jouw huisarts blijkbaar doet, is dom en onverantwoord: zo pak je de eigenlijke oorzaken niet aan vermits je niet weet wat nu precies aan de bron van de maaglast ligt. Wist je dat problemen met andere organen, ook maagpijn kunnen veroorzaken? Het is dus echt van cruciaal belang dat je een grondig maagonderzoek krijgt. Ik loop hier steeds tegen jullie zorgsysteem aan waarbij je eerst een doorverwijzing van de huisarts nodig hebt, alvorens je naar een specialist kan en als je een huisarts hebt die denkt dat gespecialiseerd onderzoek niet nodig is, dan kan je weinig ondernemen behalve steeds maar blijven zeuren voor een doorverwijzing. Wat dat betreft zijn wij;, Belgen, beter toegerust: krijgen we geen doorverwiijzing van de huisarts, dan stappen we zelf naar een specialist naar keuze en dan kan die tenminste echt aan de slag met onze problemen. Al koop je natuurlijk niks voor het feit dat wat dat betreft, de Belgen, beter af zijn dus ik raad je echt heel stellig aan om bij de huisarts te pushen naar een beter onderzoek van je maag! Maagpijn is niet gewoon lastig, het is een zeer doordringende pijn waarvan je letterlijk dubbelgeklapt wordt en het lijkt me echt van heel groot belang dat probleem aan te pakken alvorens verder af te bouwen van de paroxetine. Afbouwen is sowieso geen pretje en je kan er echt niet zulke dingen als felle maagpijn bij hebben. En ik geloof nu eenmaal niet dat alleen het paroxetinegebruik die immense pijn uitlokt, ook al omdat in dat geval je eigenlijk van bij het opstarten deze pijn had moeten krijgen want de maag reageert, in tegenstelling tot onze hersenen, niet vertraagd maar net heel snel op wat er binnnen komt!

----------


## ingrid12

Hallo medelijders/sters

@spiritueel. Ik heb ook pas sinds een paar maanden maagpijn(gebruik al 7 jaar paroxetine). Dat gaat nu wel beter omdat ik nu minder dan de helft slik en genoeg eet 's morgens voordat ik de suspensie Seroxat inneem ( met een spuitje kan ik exact de juiste dosering maken).Ik ben ook gebeld door de huisarts omdat ik nu de suspensie gebruik maar ik begrijp nu dat dat komt omdat ik ook inderdaad nog tabletten heb liggen, die zal ik dan maar inleveren bij de apotheek.

@annemieg. Ik dacht dat het deze week al beter ging ( klachten niet meer overdag maar na het avondeten) maar terwijl ik dit schrijf heb ik het bloedheet en het vervelendste daarvan vind ik de hartkloppingen die volgens mij veroorzaakt worden door het feit dat ik nauwelijks kan transpireren, maar de warmte toch uit je lijf moet. dat heb ik ook al jaren maar daar zal ik nooit aan wennen. Heb jij daar wel eens van gehoord? De HA vertelde mij dat je hart heel veel kan hebben en dat ik me daar geen zorgen over hoef te maken dus dat probeer ik niet te doen.Ik heb gelukkig geen " kopstoringen " zoals dat genoemd wordt.

Heb jij wel eens van onderstaande therapie gehoord? Is van Zavira ( eerder op dit forum).
hartcoherentie, dat is een therapie waarbij je je hartritme goed opbouwt wat je verdere klachten ook weer beter te verwerken maakt. 
Ik denk dat ik maar eens ga googlen.

pfffffff..... dat lucht weer op!!! Bedankt weer allemaal x

----------


## annemieg

@Hoi Spiritueel: dus bij jou is er een duidelijk verband tussen de maagpijn en het gebruik van paroxetine, want nu je minder neemt (en overgeschakeld bent op de suspensie) heb je beduidend minder last? Ik heb nooit ervaren dat paroxetine op mijn maag enige invloed had maar ik kan echt alleen maar over mezelf spreken en verder ook zeggen dat ik eigenlijk nog geen klachten over maaglast op het forum tegengekomen ben, maar laat dat bepaald niet tegenhouden hoe het door één van jullie ervaren wordt! Eén keer moet de eerste keer zijn en ik ben nog steeds heel blij met alles wat nieuw is voor mij. Ik probeer het ook allemaal te onthouden!!!! Jongens, wat schrik ik van de heftigheid waarmee jullie huisartsen reageren omdat jullie nog wat tabletten paroxetine liggen hebben! Bij mij kraaide er geen haan naar hoeveel ik eigenlijk nog achter de hand had en dat is een compliment aan de manier van werken van de Nederlandse huisartsen (ik ben niet erg scheutig met complimentjes naar artsen wegens al heel veel negatieve ervaringen allerhande). Meidje, dat zweten ken ik ook al zo vreselijk goed, evenals de hartkloppingen maar inderdaad klopt het wel wat je HA zegt dat je hart echt wel een stootje kan hebben. Wat hartcoherentie is weet ik evenmin dus inderdaad maar eens google raadplegen. Ik heb echter niet de ondervinding dat zweetaanvallen altijd samengaan met hartkloppingen: ik heb momenteel weer erg veel last van mijn schildklier (een heel oud probleem dat steeds weer terugkomt) en één van de vervelendste bijwerkingen van die kwaal is ook die zweetaanvallen, die precies zo aanvoelen als diegenen die ik had bij het afbouwen. Hartkloppingen had ik bij het afbouwen ook bij de vleet maar nu blijven ze totaal achterwege. Ik denk dat beiden aparte afbouwverschijselen zijn want ik herlees in mijn dagboek dat de zweetaanvallen langer geduurd hebben dan de hartkloppingen maar ik gaf de hartkloppingen wel een hoger cijfer (dus de graad waarin ik ze had vond ik hoger en zwaarder dan die van de zweetaanvallen). Dat klopt dan weer bij jouw verhaal want ook jij ervaart die hartkloppingen als vervelender dan de zweetaanvallen (op dit moment althans). Mijn theorie over zowel de zweetaanvallen als de hartkloppingen is dat ze samenhangen met de emotionele en lichamelijke stress die afbouwen met zich meebrengt. Ik weet niet in hoeverre jij last hebt van overemotioneel en supergeïrriteerd reageren maar ik had er erg veel last van en ik zie toch een zeker verband in mijn overzicht tussen mijn humeurschommelingen én het zweten én de hartkloppingen... Maar het feit dat je je toch al enkele dagen iets beter hebt gevoeld, is wel een goed signaal, ook al lijkt het nu even alsof je een kleine terugval hebt. Die kleine (en trouwens ook grotere) terugvallen horen bij afbouwen: het is geen lijn die mooi naar beneden gaat maar meer een totaal onvoorspelbaar iets. Zo kan het gebeuren dat je bvb een hele week vrij goed bent om dan plots weer in alle hevigheid een heleboel afkickverschijnselen te krijgen...Maar die week recupereren heb je dan toch maar gehad! En hoe langer je afbouwt, hoe blijer je wordt met iedere dag die ietswat goed gaat want dat geeft je echt de kans om even "op adem te komen". Ook voor eventuele partners of nabij-staanden die je afbouwproces opvolgen, is zo'n dag adempauze belangrijk want je kan je er echt aan optrekken. Ik ben heel blij te lezen dat ook jij geen last hebt van de "kopstoringen"! Ik wil niet te ver vooruitlopen maar ik heb het gevoel dat als je die tijdens de eerste stappen van het afbouwen niet krijgt, die achteraf meestal ook achterwege blijven (maar pin me nergens op vast want afbouwen is echt zo individueel!). Ik heb je nog niet weten klagen over slecht slapen dus ik wens je nu een heerlijke nachtrust en morgen zien we wel weer wat het wordt...Succes ook met de zoektocht naar de hartcoherentie: alles wat kan helpen om de afkickproblemen dragelijker te maken is meer dan welkom en zeker als het niet om medicatie gaat...

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Annemieg,

De HA heeft mij voordat ik ging afbouwen of ik haar op de hoogte wilde houden van het verloop.
Duidelijk dat zij (heb 2 vrouwelijke huisartsen) ook niet precies weten wat er gebeurd maar dus wel open staan voor informatie hierover.

Ik heb besloten ze door te sturen naar dit forum zodat zij zich in kunnen lezen want jij hebt een talent waarbij jij in ieder geval mijn HA op de hoogte kan brengen wat er in verwacht " kan " worden bij het afbouwen.

Je noemt ook de klachten zoals slecht slapen, geïrriteerd, emotioneel etc. Tuurlijk heb ik dat ook maar stiekem ben ik wel blij dat de emoties terugkomen ( had trouwens niet in de gaten dat ze minder waren geworden tijdens gebruik van de paroxetine).
Ik dacht en denk ook nog steeds dat de overgang mede oorzaak is van mijn persoonsverandering ( dat forum heb ik ook veel bezocht).
Ik maak me niet meer druk over pietlullige problemen en dat is toch veel beter eigenlijk.

Dat griepgevoel herken ik ook, moe,ziek, lusteloos, janken en denken wat heb ik nu weer!

Ik heb een eigen bedrijf dus naar bed gaan overdag is niet altijd mogelijk. Wel is mijn motto dat afleiding het beste medicijn is om de klachten te dragen. Niet in je gedachten blijven "hangen" is voor mij echt belangrijk.

Ik wil wel eerst jou toestemming om jou forum berichten te laten lezen aan de HA.

veel geluk kanjer en hulp in nood!

----------


## spiritueel

Hoi Ingrid

jij zit ook aan de vloeibare dus,zonder commentaar dus gekregen,maar dan de de doktersassistente zeker,omdat je een telefoontje van de HA kreeg
Ik heb morgenmiddag een gesprek met de apotheker,hoop dus dat ik dan wel de vloeibare krijg
jij neemt het s,morgens lees ik,ik slik het s,avonds,is sochtends misschien beter?
Ik ben echt misselijk van de maagpijn en de maagbeschermers wil ik niet slikken omdat ik daar ook weer problemen mee krijg
Wat zal ik blij zijn dat ik van die rotzooi af ben.Ik kreeg ook pas maagpijn na 7 jaar slikken
Ben er ook achter gekomen dat de HA niks weten
Ik slikte de paroxetine ivm een burn-out en hyperventilatie,slikte 10 mg,hielp niet veel,werd er gezegd,ach jammer,slik nog maar 10mg extra,dat hielp wel.Zit nu op 15 mg,merk nog niks,dus probeer zaterdag weer 2 mg minder te nemen,vandaar ook de vloeibare
En ach,komen de klachten weer terug,heb nu geleerd om te ontspannen en doe aan yoga
Ingrid en Tarali,jullie veel sterkte en Annemieg,ben ook blij met jou,je geeft veel informatie en steun. XXX
liefs corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Hoi Ingrid, natuurlijk mag je dit forum aanbevelen bij je huisartsen (ik heb het zelf ook gedaan met de duo-vrouwen-praktijk waar ik naartoe ga!). Ik ben al reuzeblij dat artsen zich willen informeren via forums want in eerste instantie staan een heleboel artsen eerder negatief tov internet omdat er ook echt rommel en veel verkeerde informatie op circuleert en dat mensen alleen maar bang maakt of zelfs totale leugens op de mouw spelt. Maar ook mijn huisarts gaf zelf toe, niet goed te weten hoe ze best een afbouwproces van paroxetine ondersteunde en ze was eigenlijk heel erg blij toen ik haar vertelde over het forum en haar ook de link gaf zodat ze zelf kon zien dat het om betrouwbare informatie van lotgenoten en belangrijk lotgenotencontact ging. Zeker doen dus!
Jongens, hoe ongelooflijk herkenbaar is jouw verhaal: ook ik zat in de overgang en wist dus op een bepaald moment echt niet meer waar ik welke klachten moest aan toeschrijven! Want het is nu eenmaal zo dat er een bepaalde overlapping is tussen de klachten! Zeker dingen als overemotioneel, erg geïrriteerd reageren, zweetaanvallen, slecht slapen ed komen heel vaak ook kijken bij de overgang. En die vervelende zweetaanvallen komen nu zelfs terug bij de schildklierproblemen! Ik heb echter gemerkt dat klachten over de overgang toch iets stabileler zijn dan afbouwklachten. Die gaan meer in totaal onvoorspelbare curve en ze omvatten meestal ook spierpijnen en gewrichtspijnen en evenwichtsstoornissen en die befaamde kopstoringen die niet typisch zijn bij de overgang. Vooral dat "grieperige" gevoel is zo ongelooflijk typisch aan het afbouwen!
Dat je blij bent dat je emoties terugkomen, kan ik ook weer helemaal beamen en ook ik was mij er eigenlijk niet eens echt van bewust hoezeer de paroxetine mijn gevoelens wel afgevlakt had, tot ik begon met afbouwen! Wat mij ook erg getroffen heeft is dat de paroxetine mij na ongeveer 5 jaar slikken, zelfs een tijdje aan een rolstoel gekluisterd heeft (en ik legde de link met de paroxetine maar niet)! Waarschijnlijk net daarom heb ik tijdens het afbouwen extra veel last gehad van spier-en gewrichtspijnen want ik ben op invaliditeit door mijn Ziekte van Crohn en heb dus niet meer die afleiding van het werk en ik ging vooral de eerste maanden heel heel veel op stap met de hondjes. Ndoen werd het oa door de spier- en gewrichtspijnen echter heel moeilijk om nog veel te wandelen en ik heb uiteindelijk na het weg laten nemen van mijn gal, nu iemand die 's morgens en in de namidag gedurende de week de wandelingen op zich neemt omdat ik vooral 's morgens heel veel last heb van de Crohn en bijna letterlijk aan de WC vastgeketend ben. Je hebt ovrschot van gelijk: afleidng helpt echt bij het afbouwen al moet je toch een beetje opletten dat je lichamelijk en geestelijk ook voldoende tot rust komt want het vraagt heel veel energie. Misschien voor even de sociale nevencontacten wat op een lager pitje zetten, ook al kunnen ze aan de andere kant veel deugd doen? Je moet zelf zoeken naar een evenwicht waar jij je goed bij voelt en het verandert ook gedurende het hele afbouwproces: soms hebt je een enorme behoefte aan zo veel mogelijk contacten, soms wil je je even helemaal terugtrekken in de cocon van je eigen huis en ik raad meestal aan ook hierin je instinct te volgen. En ik wil toch nog eens zeggen hoeveel deugd het me doet dat ik merk dat mijn bijdragen op het forum echt gewaardeerd worden! Heel hartelijk bedankt daarvoor!
@Spiritueel: over het algemeen wordt aangeraden paroxetine in de ochtend te nemen. Hoe het precies zit weet ik niet maar het heeft met de halfwaardetijd te maken (de tijd die de medicatie nodig heeft om opgenomen en weer afgebroken te worden). Oh, oh, oh, ik wil ze de kost niet geven bij wie de dosis net omhoog getrokken wordt als men aangeeft dat men niet veel heeft aan het innemen van de paroxetine (ik hoor er zelf ook bij: ben van 20 mg op 30 mg gezet!). k herhaal toch nog eens mijn vraag in hoeverre men onderzocht heeft waar de maagpijn nu precies vandaan komt? Zomaar maagtabletten geven, zonder idee van de eigenlijke oorzaak, helpt meestal echt geen zier! Goed at je beslist hebt om nu met 2 mg verder af te bouwen: dat is een haalbare kaart en het is inderdaad afwachten hoe je lichaam daarop gaat reageren maar het scheelt een hele boel dat je klaar bent om eventuele bijwerkingen erbij te nemen en ik ben ook blij te lezen dat je je kan ontspannen via de yoga. Iedereen moet voor zichzelf een uitlaatklep zien te vinden: bij de ene is het yoga, bij de andere het werk, bij mij was het grote wandelingen met de hondjes maken... Op zich maakt het niet eens zoveel uit wat je doet om je evenwicht te behouden of herstellen als het maar iets is waarmee je zelf geholpen bent. Hoe lang heb je nu op de 15 mg gestaan? En je merkt nog steeds niks? Als je voldoende lang op deze dosis staat, is het inderdaad goed om te proberen 2 mg naar beneden te gaan, ook al omdat je je voldoende ingelezen hebt en weet welke symptomen kunnen wijzen op te snel afbouwen. En echt: van 15 mg naar 13 mg gaan is sowieso een goede stap want hij is zeker niet te groot en je moet toch ooit durven verder afbouwen...

----------


## tarali

Hallo Corrie (spiritueel) Ik neem ook al 7 jaren Paroxetine (net als jij) nu zit ik aan 10 mg, al 4 dagen, ik voel me niet slecht, dus denk dat ik het zo mag houden, ben voorlopig niet meer van plan om te verminderen wie weet later misschien, tussen mijn dosis van 20 naar 15 heb ik 2 maanden gedaan.... lang genoeg volgens mij, ik voelde geen verschil

Zoals Annemieg schreef _Hou jezelf heel heel goed in de gaten en als de bijwerkingen erger worden, denk er dan aub over om een tussenstap te nemen (bvb op 12 of 13 mg): zolang er niet te veel tijd verstreken is, kan je door de dosis wat op te trekken, de boel nog op 
tijd rechtzetten._

Mijn maagklachten komen denkelijk niet van die AD maar de opening van mijn maag sluit niet volledig af na het eten, en kan er vocht naar de luchtwegen komen, ik had zweertjes en die zijn weg met maagbeschermers te nemen, ik neem ze nog steeds


Wat ook een rol speelt (ieder mens is verschillend) ik heb me nu een hondje gekocht hij is ondertussen al 6 maanden geworden, ik steek er veel tijd in hij zit nu in zijn opvoedingsfase, als je iets hebt om voor te leven, dan kunt ge je gedachten verzetten, je kunt ook gewoon in een zetel zitten en je afvragen : hoe voel ik me nu, of voel ik iets ?
Hopelijk begrijpen jullie wat ik bedoel

Veel succes iedereen en ik laat jullie wel weten hoe het ver gaat met me, ik denk dat ik 10 aankan, en ben er trots op  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Heleen66

Snap niet hoe het werkt, even testen

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo allemaal,

Dit wordt mijn 1ste post en het is me n nog niet helemaal duidelijk hoe het allemaal werkt, dus mocht mijn post helemaal op de verkeerde plaats staan, dan sorry voor dat.

Mijn verhaal:

Op mijn 29ste kreeg ik van de huisarts seroxat 10mg voorgeschreven vanwege een depressie (toen geen psychologische hulp gehad), seroxat blijven slikken tot mijn 40ste (controle van de huisarts was er niet en ik wist miet beter dat ik moest blijven slikken).
Al die jaren deed ik het er prima op totdat ik rond mijn 41ste weer depressief werd. Voor het eerst zag ik een psychiater, die zette mij in 2weken om op de Notrilen, hel op aarde! Enfin ik heb nog een heel groot verhaal maar is voor nu teveel (heb er zoveel verdriet van dat ik het nu niet allemaal kan benoemen) daarna komen er een heleboel jaren (tot nu toe, wordt in februari 48) dat ik ongeveer 6/7 soorten AD heb geprobeerd (bij iedere op- en afbouw, wederom een hel). En dan heb ik ook nog de nodige slaapmedicatie en kalmeringstabletten gekregen waar ik inmiddels nu wel vanaf ben. Ook dat was vreselijk om af te bouwen, but did it!.

Maar ik ben een doorbijter en geef niet snel op. Inmiddels zit ik nu weer een week of 12 op de paroxetine. De psych vond dat ik naar 20mg moest, ik facht dat ik knettergek werd. Ik kreeg moordgedachtes, was de hele dag een soort van gederealiseerd en voelde me heel erg naar. Iom de psych direct naar beneden gegaan, nu zit ik twee weken op 12,5mg, dus in 4 weken tijd ben ik van 20mg naar 12,5mg gegaan, ook weer door een hel gegaan, duizelingen, angstaanvallen, heel veel huilen omdat je het bijna niet meer trekt, ontzettend moe zijn en niet kunnen slapen en soms ook weer wel heel veel kunnen slapen, 's ochtends huilend wakker worden omdat je weet wat de dag je gaat brengen......nu op dit moment gaat het redelijk met me, hoewel erg labiel, uitgeput en lig heel veel op bed. Heb het gevoel dat mijn lichaam constant topsport aan het bedrijven is. 

Ook al heel veel gelezen hier en nu ook lid geworden van dit forum. Ik zit nu sinds vandaag op 12mg, pak 1 tabletje van 10mg en pak die andere 2mg met de suspensie. Ik merk gelukkig dat mijn duizeligheid wat aan het afnemen is en mijn angstgevoelens ook, ook mijn enge gedachtes ben ik gelukkig kwijt. Ik voel me verre van goed, kapot moe, heb geen tot weinig eetlust en lig heel veel op bed. Gelukkig heb ik een super man die mij steunt en opvangt in dit moeilijke proces. 

Ik zal nu een aantal weken op 12mg blijven om te stabiliseren. Mijn god, wat wil ik graag van de AD af. Na 18 gebruik ben ik totaal mezelf niet meer. Vroeger was ik sportief, spontaan en had zin in het leven. Dat wil ik terug, en ik zal er voor knokken die Heleen weer te zijn. Ik weet, ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan (ik wil nu over gaan op de 5-10%methode). Maar wat voel ik me vaak eenzaam in deze strijd en wat ervaar ik weinig begrip van de psychiaters en psychologen die ik de afgelopen jaren zoal gesproken heb. Al heel veel tranen zijn hier gevloeid en ook onbegrip naar familie en vrienden. Mijn vlag gaat uit als ik eens van de AD af ben, maar tot die tijd en wellicht daarna ook nig wel heb ik zo erg steun nodig, mensen die me begrijpen (jammer dat je geen steun kunt vinden in real life, dmv bijeenkomsten die dan wel begeleid worden door ervaringsdeskundigen!

Willen jullie me helpen!!

Ik wens iedereen die door dit proces gaat heel veel sterkte en liefde toe 

----------


## spiritueel

Mijn god,Heleen,wat ben jij door een hel gegaan.
en waarom,de dokters en zelfs de psychiaters weten er niks van,ze schrijven maar voor en denken 
niet na over de gevolgen van de patient.
Hoe vaak er niet tegen mij is gezegd,ik slik paroxetine,had ik problemen,probeer die of die maar even
Ze weten niet eens wat dit soort veranderingen teweeg kan brengenJe hebt heel veel aan Annemieg,ze geeft goed advies
en weet veel
Ik slik de paroxetine 7 jaar en heb nu erge maagpijn,morgen een gesprek met de apotheker
Wens je heel veel sukses met het afbouwen,ik ga ook aan de slag,dus we kunnen ervaringen uitwisselen en raad vragen
Ik ben blij dat ik deze site heb ontdekt
liefs Spiritueel

----------


## annemieg

@Tarali: je hebt ook alle reden om trots te zijn op jezelf: een heel dikke proficiat is dan ook op z'n plaats! En je hebt gelijk als je stelt dat een doel in je leven, je een heel eind verder helpt. Je stelt het ook zo mooi: als je alleen maar in de zetel gaat zitten wachten op wat er komt dan komt er gegarandeerd narigheid van. Ook ik heb een enorme steun gehad aan het feit dat ik honden en katten heb voor wie ik steeds moest blijven zorgen en van wie ik absoluut wilde dat ze niet de dupe zouden worden van mijn afbouwen. Elk mens heeft behoefte aan erkenning van buitenaf of je nu werkt of niet, maakt hierbij geen verschil behalve dat het als je thuis zit, moeilijker is om die erkenning ergens van te krijgen. Dan moet je in staat zijn om zelf doelen in je leven te zoeken, wat niet altijd even makkelijk is. Je intens bezig houden met het begeleiden in het opgroeiproces van een hondje is een heel duidelijk doel en het heeft daarnaast ook nog het positieve effect dat je echt wel een aantal keren per dag buiten moet. Houd je ons verder op de hoogte?
@Heleen: het duurt best even alvorens je de kneepjes van het forum onder de knie hebt maar het belangrijkste is dat je nu voor het eerst je verhaal neergepend hebt en het gedeeld met ons en dat wij er nu ook zijn om je mee op te vangen en goede raad te geven (je kiest zelf wat je met welke raad doet). Wat me erg treft in je verhaal en wat zo ontzettend vaak terugkomt (ook bij mij ging het zo) is dat je ooit paroxetine (merknaam Seroxat) kreeg voorgeschreven, maar dat er jarenlang geen enkele begeleiding of evalutatie gevolgd is van je medicatie-gebruik. Dat is een verhaal waarin heel veel mensen op het forum zich zullen herkennen! Ook zo typisch is dat je psychiater je binnen de twee weken op een ander middel gezet heeft zonder ook maar even te bedenken dat Notrilen een totaal andere werking heeft dan Seroxat en vooral zonder enige afbouw van de paroxetine (seroxat)! Zulke verhalen kennen we allemaal: blijkbaar weten de meeste huisartsen noch psychiaters ook maar iets van het afbouwen van paroxetine af! Ze zetten je plots op andere medicatie waarbij ze je letterlijk de hel induwen want alle antiddepressiva (AD's) moete heel traag afgebouwd worden met paroxetine als de top van een zo broodnodig afbouwproces dat ontzettend langzaam en gestaag zou moeten gaan! Eigenljk kan ik hierover kort en krachtig zeggen: je zit bij een verkeerde psychiater! Iemand die je van de ene dag op de andere van een SSRI-antidepressivum zonder afbouwen op een tricyclisch antidepressivum zet is het niet waard dat hij (of zij) de titel psychiater draagt en zo iemand kan jou echt niet helpen. Dat je alsmaar depressiever werd tot moordgedachten toe, is eigenlijk heel normaal want wat de psych gedaan heeft is jou een zogenaamde "cold turkey" bezorgen: je stopt van de ene dag op de andere met een medicijn waarvan je nooit of te nimmer zo plots had mogen stoppen. En terwijl je volop in de afkickverschijnselen van de seroxat zat, gooit de psych er een anders werkend AD bovenop wat betekent dat je naast de afbouwverschijnselen van de paroxetine ook de opstartverschijnselen van de Notrilen kreeg. Een mens zou er van veel minder onderdoor gaan! Deze manier van handelen is gewoon walgelijk! Waarschijnlijk ben je nadien nog nog zoveel andere middelen gezet omdat de psych wel zag dat je bepaald niet beter werd, maar daarmee maakte hij het telkens weer een stukje erger want elk AD moet afgebouwd worden en ik heb zo de indruk dat dit geen enkele keer gebeurd is. Ik raad je dan ook heel erg aan om een andere psych te zoeken! Met deze persoon mag je echt niet verder gaan want hij of zij is geen greintje integer: je bent als het ware zo een beetje een proefkonijn geweest van allerhande AD's en telkens weer, bij elke overschakeling, ben je de hel ingestuurd! Aub, zoek je dringend een andere psychiater en laat je anders bij het verder afbouwen van de paroxetine begeleiden door je huisarts als die er voor open staat.
Ik vermoed dat je ondertussen al wat gelezen hebt op het forum en dat je inmiddels misschien ook al begrepen hebt dat je nu ook weer veel en veel te snel afgebouwd hebt. Hoelang sta je inmiddels op 12 mg (sinds vandaag?) en welke dosis na je dan tot vanochtend? Kan je wat meer vertellen over hoe je in die 4 weken van de 20 mg naar de huidige 12,5 mg gegaan bent en hoe lang je over elke stap gedaan hebt? Alles wat je nu voelt is herkenbaar voor waarschijnlijk iedereen op dit forum en wat ik wil proberen is je nu zo snel als mogelijk is, enigszins stabiel te krijgen op een bepaalde dosis. Maar daarvoor heb ik een tijdslijn nodig dwz een overzicht van hoe en wanneer je (ongeveer) welke stap genomen hebt, wanneer de ergste bijwerkingen opgedoken zijn ed. Als ik het goed begrijp sta je nu sinds 7 dagen op 12,5 mg: klopt dat? Een eerste zeer belangrijk advies: blijf aub voorlopig op deze dosis staan en ga zeker de komende weken niet nog verder afbouwen! Hoe graag je ook van de paroxetine en andere AD's af wil: het is echt van levensbelang dat je de nodige tijd neemt om af te bouwen want anders kom je helemaal niet meer uit deze rotsituatie. Je schrijft dat je vandaag naar 12 mg gegaan bent: kom je van 12,5 mg en zo ja, ga aub morgen direct weer naar die dosis! Want je gaat echt veel en veel te snel. Een goed afbouwschema vind je oa op volgende link: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...t-seroxat.html. Let ook op: 1 ml suspentie staat gelijk aan 2 mg poeder! Je gaat moeten kiezen of je gaat afbouwen op basis van tabletten of op basis van de suspensie en het is echt niet verstandig beiden te gaan mengen! Het grote voordeel van afbouwen met suspensie is dat je het (met een spuitje) veel nauwkeuriger kan doseren dan met tabletten. Maar afbouwen met tabletten is wel mogelijk maar dan moet je huisarts of je pschiater wel bereid zijn om je capsules van 1 mg (in het begin ook eventueel van 5 mg) vermalen paroxetine voor te schrijven en ik vraag me af of dat in jouw geval realistisch is want op je psychiater kan je in geen geval rekenen. Je zal tijdens het afbouwproces sowieso een arts nodig hebben die wel bereid is om je verder te begeleiden bij het afbouwen. Kan je bij je huisarts terecht?
Ik stel hierbij een heleboel vragen maar mijn bedoeling is om wat inzicht te krijgen in je situatie want ik kan je geen goede raad geven als ik dat inzicht niet heb. En het is echt belangrijk om te beseffen dat je bij het hele afbouwproces een arts gaat nodig hebben voor de nodige voorschriften en vooral dat je je verzoent met het idee dat afbouwen geen weken maar maanden gaat duren. Je hebt een belangrijke stap gezet door je aan te melden op dit forum en hier kort je verhaal te vertellen. Je zal merken dat alle leden van het forum je mee zullen steunen en begeleiden maar het is daarom ook erg belangrijk dat we een vrij concreet beeld krijgen van hoe lang je nu (deze keer) paroxetine neemt en aan welk tempo je tot nu toe afgebouwd hebt en als je nog maar 1 dag op de 12 mg staat zeker terug te gaan naar de vorige dosis. Ik kan het echt niet voldoende herhalen: je bent veel te snel afgebouwd en de eerste zorg is om je nu enigszins stabiel op een bepaalde dosis te krijgen! Veel moed gewenst!

----------


## ingrid12

Zo Heleen, dat is nogal wat en ik maar piepen. Jij en Annemieg hebben werkelijk heel veel meegemaakt. 
Daarbij vergeleken ben ik een geluksvogel.
Het neemt niet weg dat ik toch af en toe wil klagen en de afkickverschijnselen net zo heftig zijn.

Vandaag hopeloos tot ongeveer 14.00 uur en daarna weer opgeknapt dus half om half een goede dag.

Heleen heel veel wijsheid en kracht en vooral op dit forum blijven want je krijgt van iedereen een goede beschrijving van wat je te wachten staat met afbouwen.

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: er bestaat niet zoiets als een meetlat waaraan mensen hun ellende kunnen afmeten! Iedereen heeft meer dan het recht om hier op het forum het hart te luchten! Wat de ene nog dragelijk vindt, is voor een ander net niet meer te doen en omgekeerd. Misschien heb jij wel meer ellende achter de rug en kan jij het allemaal beter plaatsen of relativeren?! Gabry wees mij er ooit heel terecht op dat er ook mensen zijn die met weinig problemen van de paroxetine raken, alleen kom je die niet tegen op welk forum ook want ze hebben er gewoon geen nood aan. Alleen al het gegeven dat je hier bent en schrijft, betekent dat je het nodig vond om informatie te zoeken over het afbouwen van paroxetine en dat is wat ons hier allemaal bindt. En mij doet het net deugd als ik iemand kan volgen die niet helemaal onderuit gaat van het afbouwen! Bij mij zijn de afkickverschijnselen al bij al ook nog meegevallen hoor! Alleen had ik de pech zonder enige informatie of begeleiding aan het afbouwproces begonnen te zijn (al had ik het met de huisarts doorgepraat!) en bleek ook ik veel te snel te willen gaan. Na een felle terugval heb ik nadien wel redelijk binnen de perken het afbouwproces kunnen verder zetten. En wat erg naar was, was dat ik maanden na het afbouwen, ineens nog flink wat last kreeg (die ik natuurlijk niet meer verwachtte!) en die samen bleek te hangen met het afbouwen. Ik heb hier steun gevonden toen ik in het diepste van de put zat en ik heb me toen voorgenomen er zo veel mogelijk te zijn voor mensen die na mij afbouwden als een vorm van erebetoon aan zij die mij toen opgevangen en "gered" hebben. Ik ben bij dat je tenminste deze namiddag wat opgeknapt bent en ik hoop echt uit het diepste van mijn hart dat jouw afbouwen eens eentje zonder al te veel complicaties mag zijn: het is tot nu toe dragelijk dus: dat het zou mag blijven!

----------


## Heleen66

Hoi Spiritueel,

Dank je voor je berichtje. Ahhh...het werkt dus allemaal, de posts dan. Ja, een hel op aarde.. Nee iid die psychiaters hebben geen idee waar je doorheen gaat, ze zouden zelf eens wat moeten gaan slikken en afbouwen en opbouwen en afbouwen etc...om gek van te worden. Maar ik ben (ondanks dat ik me echt ziek voel) vastberaden ermee te gaan stoppen. Ik ga het programma "De weg terug" volgen. Supplementen ga ik bestellen en heb deze hoop ik dit weekend in huis. 

Ik wens jou voor morgen veel succes bij de apotheker, maagpijn ken ikzelf niet, maar lijkt me ook geen pretje. Ja, laten we elkaar in godsnaam steunen, ben blij met je post.

Liefs, Heleen

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen

Lees dat je het programma (de weg terug) gaat volgen.
Ben benieuwd hoe je er doorheen komt met dat programma
Ik wil het ook wel doen,maar het is veel geld en dat heb ik jammer geenoeg niet
Heb vanmorgen het gesprek met de apotheker gehad,heb een soort schaartje gekregen om knippen en oxazepam als 
hulpmiddel voor als ik al klachten krijg
De maagpijn had zij nog nooit van gehoord,nu sprak ik met de buurvrouw en zij vond het maar raar dat ik geen maagbeschermers had
Wie heeft er ook last van vergeetachtigheid
Vindt de raarste dingen in de vriezer,ben altijd alles kwijt,o jee,heb ik dit niet eerder neergezet?
Heb ook een tumor in mijn hoofd gehad,neuroloog zegt dat de vergeetachtigheid daar ook mede van komt,zat bij mijn geheugen
Lieve lotgenootjes,wens jullie allemaal veel kracht bij het afbouwen,gelukkig hebben we veel steun aan dit forum
liefs Corrie(spiritueel

----------


## ingrid12

Hallo Corrie,

Bij gebruik van paroxetine staat dat het ingenomen moet worden tijdens of na de maaltijd. Voor mij gaf dat aan dat het dus niet goed is om op een nuchtere maag in te nemen. Bij toeval kwam ik er achter dat het inderdaad een giftig goedje is. Ik zat in het vliegtuig en bedacht dat ik de paroxetine niet had ingenomen. Deze nam ik dus in zonder water. Ik heb zeker 2 uur een branderig gevoel gehad in mijn mond en keel. omdat ik het niet goed kon inslikken.

Ik heb al een paar mensen gehoord over spierpijn.
Ik neem al jaren ( ook voor alle verschijnselen en gevolgen van de overgang) ieder avond een magnesium/calcium tablet. Het helpt voor mij echt. Tijdens vakanties neem ik geen extra supplementen mee ( ik ben dan vrij, haha ) en merk dan direct dat de kramp en de spierpijn weer terugkomen.

succes allemaal!

Ik heb geen last van vergeetachtigheid (nog niet in ieder geval)

----------


## annemieg

Bij zowat elke medicatie is het goed om goed de bijsluiter te lezen en eventueel nog even met de apother kort te sluiten hoe het zit met de interactie tussen eten en het medicijn. In ieder geval (behalve met de speciale zuigtabletten die voor enkele dingen op de markt zijn) is het aan te raden ze steeds met een flink glas water te nemen, ook voor natuurlijke producten, vitamines en mineralen. Volgens meerdere apothekers beschermt een flink glas water echt tegen bijwerkingen aan de maag. De meeste medicijnen zijn zeker niet bedoeld om te laten smelten in de mond (weer uitgezonderd de zogenaamde smelttabletten) en de coating errond is zo dat ze pas vrijkomen in de maag. Het wil dus niet absoluut zeggen dat als een medcijn dat niet bedoeld is om in de mond te smelten, een naar effect geeft als het toch in aanraking komt met het mondslijmvlies of de slokdarm, persé slecht is! De maag heeft een zure omgeving en bij de meeste medicijnen is er met opzet een coating rond de pillen die pas in die omgeving afgebroken wordt. Let op dat je dingen niet door mekaar haalt als je pillen niet gebruikt zoals het bedoeld is! Je hebt namelijk ook van een heleboel dingen een zogenaamde "retard"-versie en dat is een tablet dat zijn stoffen in veel trager tempo vrijgeeft. Wat nog niet wil zeggen dat paroxetine niet tot maaglast kan leiden! Ik heb er alleen geen ervaring mee maar ik neem dan ook al zo lang maagbeschermers dat ik me daarover gewoon niet kan of durf uit te spreken...Ik heb anderzijds wel de ondervinding (en Geram heeft ze ook) dat een bepaald medicijn in een andere dan gekende coating plots niet meer of minder goed opgenomen kan worden. Zo kan mijn maag niks met Ibuprofen als deze een gladde coating heeft maar wel bij dezelfde substantie als die een niet-gladde caoting gekregen heeft. Als ik Ibuprofen neem met zo'n gladde coating, werkt de tablet geen moer terwijl dezelfde dosis Ibuprofen maar dan met een niet-gladde coating, wel opgenomen wordt. En ik ken ook mensen, normaal zonder maaglast, bij wie de tabletten met gladde coating maaglast veroorzaken. Dus deze coating speelt duidelijk ook een rol in de opname in je lichaam! Van daaruit ook mijn waarschuwing om toch op te letten als je van tabletten paroxetine overschakeld naar de suspensie: je lichaam KAN hierop reageren, dus liefst niet terwijl je al bezig bent met afbouwen want misschien krijg je, zonder het te weten, meer of minder binnen dan je denkt!

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Annemieg, wat een aandacht voor mij! Dat voelt goed want ik heb het zeer nodig. Tja, ik weet wat het is om een hel op aarde te voelen....komt goed...ik krijg mijn leven weer terug! 

Uhmmm, waar zal ik beginnen. Die psychiater die ik beschreef over die snelle afbouw die is van 7 jaar geleden. Ik heb nu wel een psychiater die met mij mee wil denken, dat dat punt is opgelost. Inmiddels heb ik ook al suspensie van hem gekregen en krijg ik de vrije hand mijn eigen tempo te bepalen voor het afbouwen. Hij is ook van mening dat ik wellicht beter af ben zonder medicatie. Hoe het voelt...daar heeft hij geen weet van, en ik voel me soms echt een zeur bij hem....daar heb je Heleen weer...en waar gaat het over...over bijverschijnselen cq ontwenningsverschijnselen. Volgens mij begrijpt hij als ook mijn psychologe geen ene moer waar ik doorheen ga. Boos, kwaad, onmacht....stelletje.....grrrrr

Annemieg, zal het voor jou even duidelijk maken; mijn enalaatste middel was lexapro (denk ik een jaar of twee gebruikt), van de zomer ben ik voor. 9 weken in zuid afrika geweest, in een kliniek waar ze me van de kalmeringstabletten en slaaptabletten hebben afgeholpen. Ook daar zijn ze mijn AD gaan afbouwen (de Lexapro dus in dit geval). Deze psychiater (vrouwelijke) beweerde dat ze mij in 20 dagen tijd wel van de lexapro af kon halen. Ik ging hier tegenin en zei dat dat onmogelijk was en zelfs gevaarlijk. Ohhh, zei ze dus jij trekt mijn 20jaar ervaring als psychiater in twijfel. Ze had meerdere mensen er vanaf geholpen op haar manier....ik ging overstag en dacht....tja wie ben ik?! Enfin, na een week van de lexapro af te zijn ging het natuurlijk mis. Hup, ik werd daar dus op een ander middel gezet, en maar weer opbouwen (valdoxan), dit heb ik denk ik 1week volgehouden, zo ziek werd ik van dit middel.

Enfin toen was het tijd om naar huis te gaan, eenmaal thuisgekomen direct contact gezocht met mijn behandelaar hier en werd ik dus op paroxetine gezet. Dat is nu zo'n week of 13/14 geleden. Begonnen bij 5, naa een week door naar 10, 15 tot 20mg. Ik heb het 7 weken volgehouden op 20mg, ik moest gewoon naar beneden, ik dacht dat ik gek werd. Ik wist dat ik langzaam moest afbouwen, maar ik moest echt snel naar beneden omdat de bijwerkingen op 20 zo drastisch waren dat dit echt niet meer kon. Enfin, ik naar beneden, naar 15, een week gedaan en door naar 10, ging niet goed en toen omhoog naar 12,5 (dat heb ik twee weken gedaan). Ben weer door een helletje gegaan. Nu sinds gisteren zit ik op 12mg en daar ga ik nu blijven zitten, zeker een week of 6. Ik weet dat ik nu moet stabiliseren. Ook neem ik geen tabletten meer en gebruik nu alleen nog de suspensie. 

En ik ga het programma van "De weg terug" volgen, supplementen heb ik besteld en verwacht deze binnenkort. Ik heb gisteravond uitgebreid met iemand van de weg terug aan de telefoon gezeten, ik heb weer wat hoop gekregen. Ben vastberaden om af te bouwen en ik weet dat ik vanaf nu niet sneller naar beneden mag gaan dan de 5-10% van de laatste dosering. Ik voel me vandaag de dag een wrak, eens een vrouw die spontaan en levenslustig was, is bijna niks van over. Lig heel veel op bed, kom bijna de deur niet uit, alleen voor boodschappen. Ik ben gewoon te beroerd!

Ik sta open voor alle adviezen.....ik hoop dat ik nu goed bezig ben 

Liefs,
Heleen

----------


## Heleen66

@ingrid12, 

Hoi Ingrid, je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen hoor. Ja, de een maakt meer mee in zijn leven dan de ander, maar vergeet niet dat iedereen recht heeft op zijn eigen problemen, en die van jou tellen net zo hard mee als die van een ander. Ik zou zeggen....lekker blijven klagen! Lucht lekker op!

Ook veel sterkte voor jou!

Liefs,
Heleen

----------


## spiritueel

tjonge,wat ben ik blij met dit forum,lees nu dat de paroxetine met een glas water moet worden ingenomen
Neem het in met 1 slok water,fout dus
Maar slik al jaren de paroxetine met 1 slok water,misschien daarom de maagpijn?
Heleen,lees dat jij in Zuid-Afrika bent geweest om af te bouwen,kreeg je dat vergoed?
en ik heb dat al eens gemeld,zelfs de dokters en psychiaters weten niks van afbouwen
Ik ga nu proberen om 1 dag paroxetine ,dan 1 dag niks en zo door
O ja,ik weet dat ik soms warrig overkom,vergeet ook erg veel,daar heb ik nog niemand over gehoord of gelezen
Heeft niemand daar last van
Op dit moment heb ik weer veel maagpijn,maar ga nu geen maagbeschermers meer slikken
Allemaal veel sterkte
liefs corrieXX

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: NIET DOEN!!!!!!!! Niet de ene dag zoveel mg nemen en de andere dag een andere dosis want dat werkt echt niet! Sorry dat ik even Heleen vergeet en hier zo heftig op inga maar morrelen met je dagdagelijkse dosis is nu net iets dat je absoluut niet mag doen want zo raak je nooit stabiel op een dosis. Dat is één van de beginregels van het afbouwen van paroxetine (ik weet dat het voor een boel andere medicijnen net heel goed werkt maar echt niet voor paroxetine!!!!!!) Dat alternerend nemen (de ene dag de ene dosis en de andere dag een andere dosis) kan je in een withdrawl storten waar je pas na jaren weer uit komt... Lees elk forum dat er bestaat rond afbouwen: er zijn eigenlijk twee grondregels namelijk je doet het héél langzaam én je doet het zeker niet met een alternerend systeem!
En echt: meerdere apothekers hebben me op het hart gedrukt (bij navragen!) dat je alle medicatie zou moeten innemen met een groot glas vloeistof en liefst water want warme drank en bvb fruitsappen kunnen een invloed hebben op het product dat je inneemt: pompelmoessap staat hier bvb het meest voor bekend.
@Heleen, sorry dat ik even over je goede en lange uitleg heen sprong, maar first things first, en dit was even heel belangrijk en voor iedereen van toepassing. Nu ga ik dieper in op jouw verhaal en ik wil je eerst en vooral heel hartelijk danken dat je even een goed overzicht gegeven hebt over je pogingen tot afbouwen want hier kan ik echt wat mee (denk en hoop ik althans, ik wil niet de arrogante betweter gaan uithangen!). Het klopt tot in de details wat je zegt over je psychiater en psycholoog: eigenlijk weten ze echt absoluut niet wat afbouwen van AD's en specifiek dan van paroxetine inhouden. Dit is een mankement dat ik met alle artsen al gehad heb die mijn gedurende de 30 jaar Crohn mee behandeld hebben maar bij het afbouwen van paroxetine is de toestand het meest schrijnend want het is met z'n momenten zo'n vreselijke hel dat je toch even zou willen dat je begeleiders zelf ervaring met deze toestand zouden hebben. Jammer genoeg moeten we al juichen omdat je een psychiater gevonden hebt die én achter het afbouwen staat én bereid is om het op jouw tempo en de aanbevelingen van het forum te doen. Het is echt al een immense opluchting dat beiden je die vrijheid geven en niet, zoals de vrouw in Zuid-Afrika, verschuilen achter hun tig - jaren ervaring. Tussendoor eventjes de opmerking: de vrouw heeft er waarschijnlijk geen flauw benul van wat haar patiënten bij hun thuiskomst nog voor hel doorgemaakt hebben door haar arogante opstelling! Oh ja, het kan de eerste weken zeker prima en zonder al te veel last gaan maar wat daarna komt, is haar duidelijk totaal onbekend! Maar nu terug naar de paroxetine en je afbouwen daar van: het opstarten is wel goed gedaan maar het is superjammer dat men doorgegaan is met opstarten toen bleek dat je hondsberoerd werd van het middel. Ook hier weer: jammer maar het gebeurd zo ontzettend vaak! Met als argument meestal dat je "dus" nog niet voldoende binnen krijgt en je echt beter zal gaan voelen als je maar lang genoeg op een hoge dosis staat! Ik ben zo opgelucht dat je je eigen instinct gevolgd hebt en die dosis van 20 mg niet langer genomen hebt. Meid: mijn complimenten voor je inzicht en ook voor het feit dat je deze keer niet overstag gegaan bent. En ik denk echt dat je nu zeer goed bezig bent met de 12 mg: je hebt geen eeuwigheid op 20 mg gestaan, je bent niet ineens van 20 mg naar die 12 mg gegaan maar in stappen en je bent erg verstandig toen het mis ging op 10 mg weer omhoog gegaan, ook al is dat vaak psychologisch een moeilijke stap omdat je tenslotte wil afbouwen je toch even terug omhoog moet. En je hebt het volgens mij ook helemaal juist met het gevoel dat het er nu enkele weken op neerkomt om stabiel te worden. Ook goed dat je nu alleen nog maar de suspensie gebruikt! Je gaat nu door de hel maar naar mijn gevoel ben je eigenlijk perfect bezig en ik hoop dat deze woorden een troost voor je zijn als je het heel moeilijk hebt. Heleen, de supplementen van "De weg terug" zijn zeker oké maar let je toch even op als je start midden in dit afbouwen? Alles wat je tijdens het afbouwproces extra gaat nemen heeft namelijk een invloed en het zou kunnen dat je lichaam toch niet goed reageert op producten die op zich wel oké zijn bij het afbouwen, gewoon omdat je "chemisch fabriekje" nu weer moet wennen aan deze nieuwe producten. Het feit dat je een fantastisch werkend instinct hebt én dat je er ook op vertrouwt, geeft mij de rust dat je ook hiermee goed zal omgaan, maar ik kan het gewoon niet laten om toch nog even extra te waarschuwen (liever 10 keer teveel gewaarschuwd dan 1 keer te weinig, denk ik dan maar). Voor de rest kan ik alleen maar herhalen dat je echt heel goed bezig bent! Wat je beschrijft over hoe je je voelt (een wrak dat zo goed als de hele dag op bed ligt en niks meer kan behalve met veel moeite de dagdagelijkse boodschappen doen), is helaas heel herkenbaar. Ik kaats even je goede raad aan Spiritueel naar je terug nl: als het enigsins gaat, kom dan op het forum en schrijf al je ellende van je af. En trek je op aan het gegeven dat je nu eindelijk echt goed bezig bent en de wetenschap dat het overgaat. Je wordt echt weer die spontane, zelfbewuste, vrolijke vrouw die je ooit was! Je gaat nu even enkele heel zware weken krijgen maar heel stilaan zal je stabiel worden en merken dat het af en toe toch wat beter met je gaat. Dat gaat je kracht geven en vanuit die kracht kan je dan op een bepaald moment weer een stapje vooruit zetten. Ik hoop zo dat de wetenschap dat je nu goed bezig bent, je mee gaat helpen om die zware tijd door te komen en ik heb het stellige gevoel dat je er uiteindelijk echt sterk gaat uitkomen. Wees gerust boos op alle dokters die je van opbouwen naar afbouwen naar weer terug opbouwen in deze hel gebracht hebben: boosheid kan energie geven...Het is apathie waar je het meest bang voor zou moeten zijn maar die voel ik bij jou niet...

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Annemieg,

Breek me de bek niet open over psychiaters, ik ben er helemaal klaar mee. Al mijn vertrouwen in hen is weg. Maar helaas in het diepste van je depressie heb je ze toch ook weer nodig. Inmiddels weet ik nu na jarenlang getob, gedokter en getherapiet te hebben waar mijn oorspronkelijke problemen vandaan komen. Ik ben behoorlijk hoog sensitief (hsp) en heb als klein meisje heel veel angsten/schuldgevoelens van mijn ouders gevoeld en in mij opgezogen en vastgezet. Niet dat ik een hele beroerde jeugd heb gehad (zij hebben ook naar beste weten/kunnen opgevoed), maar ik heb er toch een behoorlijke tik van gekregen. Mijn moeder was dominant en mijn vader schikte zichzelf altijd maar weer naar haar. Ik ben een meester in aanpassen, je krijgt met mij bijna geen ruzie, omdat ik altijd zoveel begrip heb voor iedereen. Ik voel altijd heel goed aan wat de ander nodig heeft.....tja.....en wat heeft Heleentje (ben niet zo groot 1.62, vandaar) nodig...Maar ik dwaal af. Ik ben onwijs blij dat ik dit forem heb gevonden en dankbaar voor de adviezen die ik krijg. Door schade en schande ben ik ondertussen ook al wat wijzer geworden en weet heel erg veel af over verschillende AD's. Dit is uit noodzaak geboren, omdat ik maar niet opknapte ben ik me toch gaan verdiepen in. Eerst heb ik mijn hoofd in het zand gestopt en wilde er niks van weten, achhhh wat een onzin dacht ik dan wat je allemaal leest over AD, zo erg kan het toch niet zijn.....

Ik ga afbouwen, dat staat vast. Dat neemt niet weg dat ik werkelijk doodsbang ben dat ik wellicht weer in een diepe depressie raak, want ook dat is natuurlijk vreselijk. Maar omdat ik ook bezig ben het stukje uit mijn jeugd te verwerken (dus de bron aanpak) hoop ik uiteindelijk sterk uit deze strijd te komen. Mocht ik eenmaal van mijn AD af zijn....dan wil ik daarna mensen gaan helpen. Er moet iets gebeuren.....die psychiaters moeten wakker geschud worden. Hoe ik dit wil gaan doen, geen idee. Maar dat ik iets wil gaan betekenen staat vast. 

Ja Annemieg, mijn intuïtie werkt weer, veel te lang heb ik daar niet naar geluisterd want de dokter zal het toch echt wel beter weten. NEE, mijn lijf geeft aan over hoe en wat. Ik ben iid boos, heel erg boos op die psychiaters en ook psychologen hoor dat ze er geen reet (sorry voor mijn taalgebruik) vanaf weten. Precies wat je zegt, ze zouden zelf is het eea moeten ervaren. Het zou ook wel goed zijn als ze zelf eens behoorlijk depressief zouden zijn. Maar weet je....de psychiatrie staat nog zo in de kinderschoenen, ze weten eigenlijk bar weinig, niets is wetenschappelijk bewezen. Het is try and error......

Maar wat mij dan het meeste opwindt is het feit dat je weet dat de psychiatrie op weinig grondvesten is gebouwd, ze toch zo erg in hokjes denken. Ik zou zeggen, juist, als mensen met ervaringsverhalen komen...doe daar dan iets mee. Enfin het zal allemaal wel weer een geldkwestie zijn. Maar strijdlustig ben ik op dit moment heel erg, hoewel op sommige dagen, uren en heb ook wel weken en maanden gehad, zakt de moed ver in je schoenen om door te gaan. Maar hé, I am still here, en dat ik dit alles moet meemaken zal zo zijn redenen hebben, we zullen zien wat de toekimst brengt. Ik weet begod niet meer wat ik allemaal heb geschreven, wellicht kriskras door elkaar, maar het komt wel direct uit mijn gekwetste en gevoelig hartje.

Even nog over die supplementen...ben iid op mijn hoede. Visolie slik ik zelf al, vitamine E zal denk ik denk niets van voelen, ben alleen huiverig voor dat JNK supplement...we zullen zien. 

@spiritueel, NEE iid echt niet om de dag gaan slikken! NIET DOEN, wat Annemieg schrijft heb ik ook vele malen gelezen dat dat zoooo slecht is om in balans te blijven. 

@Annemieg, wat is jouw verhaal eigenlijk?

Liefs,
Heleen

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Spiritueel,

Even over dat zuid afrika. Ik ben doorverwezen door een verslavingskliniek dat heet Spoor6 (zoek maar op op google) Ik slikte al zolang slaapmedicatie en kalmeringstabletten (ja leuk hè, dat krijg je er ook nog even bij omdat ik altijd zo heftig reageer op AD's kreeg ik dus ook dit soort medicatie voorgeschreven, gewoon op recept van de psych, en maar blijven uitschrijven, totdat ik er zelf achter moest komen dat ik inmiddels verslaafd was geworden) dat ik er zelf niet meer mee kon stoppen. Spoor6 heeft een behoorlijk intakegesprek bij mij afgenomen en zij beslissen of je naat hun kliniek in Zuid Afrika mag of niet. Wel, ik kon dus gaan en ja de gehele behandeling is vergoed door mijn verzekeringsmaatschappij, het enige wat ikzelf moest betalen was de vliegticket. Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

En nog even over die maagpijn...welk merk paroxetine heb jij, want je hebt namelijk ook de goedkoopste variant die heeft geen coating over het tabletje heen en valt al bijna in je mond uit elkaar. Ik had paroxetine van Sandoz, die heeft dat wel. Nu ik suspensie hebm heb ik daar ook niet meer mee te maken. Sterkte hoor!

Liefs,
Heleen

----------


## spiritueel

Dag Heleen

ik heb ook paroxetine van Sandoz,maar slik deze al 6 jaar en nu pas maagpijn en behoorlijk ook
Kan wel maagbeschermers krijgen,maar wil eigenlijk helemaal niks slikken
Ben de laatste tijd ook ontzettend moe,denk ook van de paroxetine,en wil graag ook mezelf weer zijn
Ik ga nu ook naar bed,nog geen 8 uur,maar ben dus doodmoe en erg vergeetachtig,ook van de paroxetine

----------


## annemieg

@Spriritueel: toch doen die maagbeschermers want je kan de maagpijn er niet bijhebben als het mis gaat met het afbouwen! Ik had trouwens ook de paroxetine van Sandoz. Goed dat je toegeeft aan je slaap! En ja, van paroxetine word je doodmoe! Maar van het afbouwen ook....
@Heleen: sorry dat ik me weer eerst naar Spiritueel richt maar de post aan jou wordt waarschijnlijk weer lang en dan moet zij zo zoeken naar waar het stukje voor haar begint! Wat je schrijft over psychiaters en psychologen had zo door mij geschreven kunnen zijn (en verder zal je merken dat we nog wel wat gelijklopend hebben). Ook ik ben heel mijn vertrouwen kwijt in psychiaters, psychologen maar ook verder helemaal in alle medische beroepsuitoefenaars (god, wat een woord!). Mijn jeugd is heel vergelijkbaar met die van jou: dominante, wispelturige moeder en lieve maar zeer onderdanige vader (met wie ik nu wel een goed contact heb - mijn moeder is terminaal hartpatiënte en met haar is het contact koeler). Ik ben dan ook al vrij jong aan een langdurige gestalltherapie begonnen en dat heeft me flink wat opgeleverd. Mijn nemen van paroxetine hangt dan ook niet samen met mijn jeugd maar ik "vier" dit jaar dat ik 30 jaar Ziekte van Crohn heb: ik kreeg het in de bloei van mijn leven, nl toen ik amper 23 jaar was en eindelijk bevrijd op eigen poten stond. Vier jaar na de diagnose ben ik voor het eerst geopereerd en heeft men een heel stuk dunne en dikke darm weggehaald: de boel was door de constante zweertjes gewoon dichtgegroeid, dus er was geen alternatief. Ik ben meer dan een jaar thuis geweest en heb dan, tegen de wil van mijn huisarts in, toch beslist om weer aan het werk te gaan, want ik was verdorie jong en ik deed mijn job heel graag. Maar ik heb het moeten bekopen, want 8 jaar na mijn eerste operatie volgde er een tweede. Toen is mijn Klep van Bohin (de klep die ervoor zorgt dat je galzuren niet in je darmen komt) weggehaald en toen was werken totaal geen optie meer (ik was ondertussen al overgeschakeld van voltijds naar halftijds werken). De eerste jaren na mijn tweede operatie (1995) was ik zo ziek en zwak dat ik dt geen probleem vond want ik zat de helft van de dag op de WC met aanhoudende diarree (deels door de galzuren die steeds in mijn darm kwamen, deels door bijkomende andere dingen van de Crohn) en de andere helft lag ik in bed! Maar heel stilaan wende mijn lichaam wel aan de galzuren die in mijn darm liepen (en nog steeds lopen) en ik werd onrustig en ongelukkig van het thuiszitten. Ik was ondertussen namelijk ook weer alleenstaand geworden en ik liep tegen de muren op. Toen ben ik dus voor het eerst met psycho-famra in aanraking gekomen, al was het in het begin alleen in de vorm van angstremmers (Xanas of alprazolam). Die had ik deels ook nodig omdat ik een aangeboren afwijking heb (geërfd van mama) waardoor mijn handen steeds lichtjes beven. Maar de Xanax hielp dus niet voldoende en mijn huisarts heeft met toen op paroxetine gezet. Later kwamen er ook nog slaaptabletten bij (die ik trouwens nog steeds neem). Ik heb een hele waslijst van medische ingrepen achter de rug, heb jarenlang zware dosissen corticoïde moeten slikken want ondertussen is er veel veranderd maar indertijd was er gewoon niks anders om Crohn onder controle te houden. En coticoïde is een hormoon, dus het is bepaald niet bevorderlijk voor een gelijkmatig gevoelsleven. Mijn huisarts, die normaal gesproken overvoorzichtig is en voor de kleinste prul doorverwijst naar een specialist voor een opinie, zette me dus op de paroxetine Eerst heb ik jaren lang 20 mg geslikt en dat is dan nog verhoogd naar 30 mg. Achteraf gesproken kan ik mezelf wel voor de kop slaan dat ik begonnen ben met een antidepressivum terwijl ik toch één goede ervaring had met psychotherapie maar ik was murw geslagen door mijn ziekte, door het feit dat het ene altijd maar het volgende en van daaruit weer het volgende medische probleem met zich meebracht...Zo'n vijf jaar geleden kwam ik dan in aanmerking voor hét medicijn op dat moment tegen Cohn, nl infusen met een sterk ontstekingsremmend product, Remicade geheten. Maar ik bleef ook bij de infusen een dosis corticoïde nodig hebben (ze worden standaard samen gegeven). Maar de Remicade sloeg wel aan en eindelijk leek het alsof er wat rust in mijn leven kwam en ik, mits voldoende rust te nemen, toch nog kwaliteitsvol kon leven. Toen ik ongeveer twee jaar stabiel was en de Remicade en corticoïde eindelijk achterwege kon laten, kreeg ik een volgende klap: ik woonde 23 jaar in een benedenetage van een oud herenhuis en ik had 3 katten en 2 hondjes die via het kattenluik naar buiten de binnentuin in konden (zodat ik als het echt onmogelijk was niet buiten hoefde met de hondjes) en ik was alles bij mekaar eindelijk relatief gelukkig...en toen kreeg ik te horen dat ons huis verkocht zou worden en dat we er uit moesten. Ik ben opnieuw de dieperik ingegaan en deze keer echt heel heel diep gevallen. Op de privémarkt iets huren, kon ik niet omdat de prijzen van appartementen en huizen zo hoog liggen dat je ze van een uitkering niet kan betalen. En ik woon in België dus iets als huursubsidie kennen wij helemaal niet. Het is hier of een totaal gesubsidiëerde Sociale woning of de privémarkt en de wachtlijsten voor een Sociale woning zijn kilometers lang en je kan totaal niet kiezen in welke buurt je via dit systeem terecht komt (of je moet zo'n 12 jaar op de wachtlijst staan én aan de voorrangregels voldoen). Ik voldeed wel aan de voorrangregels (invalide) en mijn lat-vriendin heeft zich toen in alle mogelijke bochten gewrongen om ervoor te zorgen dat ik binnen het jaar toch in een Sociale woning kon. Ik ben anderhalf jaar geleden (mei 2012) na 11 maanden tussen de dozen leven, verhuisd en ik ben midden in het centrum van de stad Antwerpen terechtgekomen, in een oud pand dat 10 jaar geleden volledig gerenoveerd is. In eerste instantie was ik euforisch: een flatje midden in de stad, in een kleine, heel mooie blok...Het is in die euforie dat ik besliste dat ik bepaald niet depressief was en dat ik naar de huisarts gestapt ben om te overleggen over het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Het enige wat ze me kon vertellen was dat ik "langzaam" moest afbouwen! Maar wat is in vredesnaam "langzaam"? Dat vroeg ik dus maar aan mijn apotheker en die adviseerde mij om van 30 mg naar 20 mg te gaan, van daar naar 15 mg, dan naar 10, naar 5 en dan naar niks. Het afbouwen ging probleemloos tot ik op 15 mg stond. Ik ging vervolgens dus maar naar 10 mg en toen kwam de klap totaal uit het niks: ik kreeg vreselijke nachtmerries en na één zo'n nachtmerrie tijdens een middagdutje was mijn toestand zo verward dat ik naar mijn vriendin moest bellen om te vragen wat nu realiteit was en wat nu eigenlijk bij de nachtmerrie hoorde. Het was zij die opperde dat er mogelijk een samenhang was tussen mijn steeds wederkerende nachtmerries en het afbouwen van de paroxetine. Ik heb de hondjes uitgelaten (hier geen kattenluik en ook geen binnentuin) en ben als een gek achter de computer gekropen en heb tot diep in de nacht alles gelezen wat er te vinden was over het afbouwen van paroxetine. Dit forum sprak me het meeste aan en ik maakte hier dan ook een account aan maar ik durfde het nog niet aan om een post te zetten. De volgende dag kreeg ik een mailtje van de moderator met een uitnodiging om ook iets op het forum te zetten en ik was wanhopig dus ik ben ingegaan op haar voorstel en vooral Gabry heeft mij toen schitterend opgevangen en gedurende heel mijn verdere afbouwen begeleidt. Heleen, als je spreekt van "het gevoel gek te worden": ik weet echt wat je daarmee bedoelt want zo voelde ik mij dus ook toen ik de eerste keer hier iets postte! En razendsnel na de nachtmerries kwamen alle andere afkickverschijnselen: barstende hoofdpijn, spierpijn en spierzwakte, duizeligheid, misselijkheid, gewrichtspijnen, overemtioneel en supergeïrriteerd zijn, altijd maar willen slapen en als ik sliep weer steeds die nachtmerries, zowat alles wat je je kan bedenken, behalve dan die kopstoringen. Via Gabry ben ik naar de huisarts geweest en daar kreeg ik wel de nodige capsules van 5 mg en 1 mg poeder paroxetine maar geen greintje van echt begrip voor welke hel ik doormaakte. Ik ben in 4,5 maanden verder afgebouwd naar nul en schijnbaar ging allles naar wens. Ik volgde ook nauwgezet iedere tip van Gabry op, overlegde met haar over elke afbouwstap en dat rendeerde zeker. Tweede helf in een volgende post want mijn post is te lang geworden!!!

----------


## annemieg

Tweede helft dus: Toen ik aan het zo begeerde nulpunt zat (september 2012), had ik echter niks geen triomfantelijk gevoel. Het was alsof iets in mij zei dat het nog niet achter de rug was. In oktober kreeg ik blaasproblemen die zo erg geworden zijn dat ik ermee in het ziekenhuis beland ben. Daar staarde men zich echter blind op het feit dat ik Ziekte van Crohn had en hoe ik ook zei dat er niks met mijn darmen aan de hand was, dat ik niet meer kon plassen, de enige behandeling die ik kreeg voor mijn blaasprobleem was een antibioticakuur toen bleek uit labo-onderzoek dat ik een fikse blaasontsteking had. Men haalde mij wel door heel de molen van vreselijke darmonderzoeken, ook al bleef ik voet bij stuk houden dat er echt niks mis was met mijn darmen, dat ik na 30 jaar heus het verschil wel voelde tussen darmpijn en pijn elders in mijn buik...Uiteindelijk heb ik vanuit dat ziekenhuis gebeld met mijn vroegere buurman die uroloog is, heb mezelf uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen en ben bij de bevriende uroloog terechtgekomen. Daar heb ik een blaasonderzoek gehad en tijdens dat onderzoek druppelt men water in je blaas. Nadien moet je normaal gesproken rennen naar de WC en dan meet men de sterkte van je plasstraal. Ik voelde wel dat mijn blaas meer dan vol was maar plassen lukte dus nog steeds niet. De uroloog die mij dus gelukkig persoonlijk kende, was ten einde raad. Tig keer heeft hij gevraagd welke medicatie ik nam en evenveel keren heb ik netjes opgenoemd wat ik toen slikte. Het centje viel maar niet. Na een dik kwartier gooide de uroloog letterlijk zijn armen in de lucht en hij riep vertwijfeld: "maar je neemt toch geen antidepressiva hé?". Mijn mond viel letterlijk open en mijn vriendin sprong recht: "maar ik ben enkele maanden geleden afgebouwd van de paroxetine!". Yes!!!!! De oorzaak was gevonden, maar de oplossing was een ander paar mouwen. Uiteindelijk wilde ik natuurlijk niet weer aan de AD's (ook geen minimale dosis) en dat begreep de man gelukkig wel dus ik ben 4 maanden aan een betablokker geweest: medicatie die niet terugbetaald werd want eigenlijk bedoeld is voor mannen met een vergrootte prostaat die daardoor niet meer of moeilijk kunnen plassen. Maar het heeft al bij al een half jaar geduurd voor ik helemaal van de plasproblemen verlost was en in die tussentijd is ook nog mijn gal weggenomen. Een jaar geleden heb ik, tijdens het afbouwen (!) al mijn tanden moeten laten trekken want die waren helemaal stuk van het corticoïdegebruik. Ik ben dus weer in de put gezakt toen het mis ging met mijn blaas en gal en mond, maar deze keer was ik vastbesloten nooit meer aan de AD's te gaan. Ik heb twee psychologes uitgeprobeerd maar dat was eerder negatief dan een hulp en ik ben er nu stilaan weer op mijn eentje uitgeklauterd. Wat ik over houd is een hartsgrondige afkeer van zo goed als alle dokters, inclusief de huisarts. Alleen in de uroloog en de chirurg (die ik al kende van mijn tweede Crohn-operatie) heb ik nog enigsins vertrouwen maar al de rest van de artsen liggen op één grote hoop bij "onprofessioneel en niet mee te praten". Je mag weten dat ook het tanden trekken vreselijk mis gegaan is: de stomatoloog was naar mijn aanvoelen onder invloed van cocaïne (of iets dergelijks, ik ken er maar weinig van) en heeft bij de ingreep twee stukken tand over het hoofd gezien, wat mij ook nog een hersteloperatie heeft opgeleverd en mij nog steeds opzadelt met een akelig gevoel in mijn mond. Ondertussen ben ik wel van de blaasproblemen af maar ik heb ook een flink rouwproces doorgemaakt ivm de gedwongen verhuis: ik kom uit de Joodse buurt van Antwerpen, een heel rustige, residentiële buurt en een heel grote flat voor 1 persoon (weliswaar in een krot van een huis maar ik had het heel leuk ingericht en ik woonde er dolgraag en kende heel de buurt en alle buren) en ik ben terechtgekomen in het toeristisch centrum, recht tegenover een kroeg waar twee trams passeren en het geen seconde stil is, ik heb één van de poezen bij mijn vriendin moeten onderbrengen want zij raakte niet gewend aan deze drukke, piepkleine ruimte zonder binnenkoer en zonder kattenluik), mijn buurvrouw is een vreselijk mens die psychiatrische problemen heeft en geen leven en die haar leven vult door mij nauwlettend in de gaten te houden en mij ook aanspreekt over elke stap die ik zet...kortom: ik heb een rotjaar achter de rug. Maar waar ik fier op ben is dat ik dit jaar overleefd heb zonder antidepressiva, dat ik zelf zonder enige medicatie, weer uit de put geklauterd ben en dat ik (en nu jat ik van jou!) "I'm still here"! En: ook dit verslag zal best chaotisch zijn, van de hak op de tak, en vol spelfouten staan, maar voor het eerst in mijn leven, maal ik daar niet om: ik druk zo op de knop "snel reageren" en ik post dit naar jou! Jij komt er echt wel Heleen, daar ben ik zeker van. En als je bang bent voor de volgende depressie zonder medicatie: ik heb hem gehad en ik heb hem overleefd dus jou lukt dat ook! Jeetje, ik heb in mijn eentje zowat een hele pagina van het forum volgeschreven: sorry aan de mensen die aan dit verhaal geen boodschap hebben maar het deed me ontzettend goed dat ik het eens even op een rijtje mocht zetten. Bedankt Heleen, je hebt een medaille verdient!

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Annemieg,

Jemig de pemig, wat een verhaal. Ik heb het net allemaal aandachtig gelezen. Wouwwww, ik heb diep respect voor jou. Tja, wat je allemaal niet in een menseleven kunt meemaken. De ziekte van Crohn ken ik van naam, ik heb geen idee wat dat met iemand doet. Mijn inlevingsvermogen komt wel een heel eind, maar voelen nee. Ja, die doktoren.....een witte jas...puh...ik haal me schouders er van op. Het zijn ook maar mensen die allemaal in hun eigen hokje/straatje denken, een holistische benadering is hen vreemd. Alle specialisten zouden eens samen moeten werken, en hier doel ik ook op het alternatieve cirquit. Samen sta je altijd sterker....ik denk dat op dat gebied nog een boel te leren valt.

Maar jemig, je tanden, de verhuizing, een relatiebreuk, crohn met de daarbij behorende medicatie, depressie, angsten....poehh. Je gunt het niemand. Maar wat fijn dat je zo even lekker je hart hebt kunnen luchten en dat het er zo allemaal is uitgefloept, werkt vaak ook weer therapeutisch. Lieve Annemieg, wat mooi wat jij ook beschrijft dat je graag hier andere mensen wilt helpen uit eerbetoon van. Je wilt iid dat niemand door zo'n afbouwhel moet. Ik heb eens zitten opschrijven hoeveel soorten AD's ik heb gehad de laatste 6/7 jaar, hier komt het;
-seroxat
-notrilen
-effexor
-maprotiline
-Lithium (is stemmingsstabilisator)
-Zyprexa (werkt in lage dosering als stemmingsstabilisator)(is eigenlijk een AP)
-Seroquel (is ook een AP, ook in lage dosering ingezet als stemmingsstabilisator)
-Lexapro
-Valdoxan (heel kort gebruikt)
-Trazadon (heel kort gebruikt)
En nu weer Seroxat.............
En dan heb ik nig niet eens alle soorten kalmeringstabletten en slaaptabletten meegerekend.

Maar weer even terug naar jou, ik ken je nog maar heel kort, maar wil je een dikke "electronische" knuffel geven, wees trots op jezelf met wat je allemaal doorstaan hebt. Je bent een voorbeeld voor me! Dank je dat je me helpt op dit forum.

Liefs,
Heleen

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen, mijn bedankt-knop is weg! Ik wil jou expliciet een dank sturen maar ik vind de knop niet meer!!!!Kan iemand me uit mijn verstrooidheid (neen neen deze komt niet meer van de paroxetine maar is meer de leeftijd of aan de CVA toe te schrijven!) helpen? Maar dus toch bedankt: het deed onverwacht goed om het even van me af te schrijven. Meidje, wat hebben je op jou geëxperimenteerd! En er zit echt heel zwaar spul bij dat niet meer onder de AD's hoort te zitten maar eigenlijk voor psychoses zou moeten gegeven worden. Dat is nog iets dat me woest maakt: waarom ook weer veel te snel naar een AP grijpen? Dit is om razend van te worden! Je kan en mag een psychose nooit verwarren met een depressie en blijf dus vooral van de rotzooi af die speciaal voor psychoses gemaakt is: je scchiet met een mug op een olifant op deze manier. En ja, Heleen, ik kies ook voor een totaal holistische aanpak maar dan bedoel ik net als jj dat klassieke artsen ook zouden moeten verder kijken dan hun neus lang is maar omgekeerd evenzeer. Pas dan gaat de geneenkunde echt een hele stap vooruit kunnen zetten. Maar naar mijn aanvoelen gaat het net de andere richting uit: vroeger (oh hoor mij, alsof ik 100 ben) werkten dokters onderling nog veel beter samen: de HA kwam op bezoek als je in het ziekenhuis lag en omgekeerd vroeg de specialist ook meer details over wie je bent van de HA en speicalisten onder mekaar overlegden ook een pak meer. Nu beschermt iedereen zijn terreintje en oh wee als een ander arts zich wil "bemoeien" met "jouw" patiënt! Ik kan me evenmin van de indruk ontdoen dat de HA nog maar heel weinig tijd voor je uittrekt: iedereen zijn kwartiertje en hop het is tijd voor de volgende. Oké vroeger moest je soms heel lang in de wachtzaal zitten maar als het jouw beurt was kreeg je ook alle tijd die nodig was. Nu is het verworden tot lopende-band-werk. Mij is door de huisarts nooit gevraagd hoe ik me voelde met de paroxetine. Het enige dat kwam toen ik aangaf dat ik me na een tijd weer slechter voelde was een verhoging van de dosis! Heleen, bij jou hebben ze zo ongeveer alles gemixt: SSRI's, antidepressiva van de vorige generatie én anti-psychosemiddelen. En dat overgoten met een sausje van kalmeer en slaaptabletten. Eigenlijk is het een wonder dat je er niet echt gek van geworden bent! En ja, het van me afschrijven heeft inderdaad een mooi therapeutisch effect gehad! Tijdens de avondwandeling met de hondjes voelde ik me letterlijk minder "bezwaard": alsof er op één of andere manier toch een last van me afgevallen was, terwijl ik niet het gevoel had dat ik een "last" meedroeg. Ik blijf je zeker verder helpen op het forum maar wees er van bewust dat jij op jouw beurt ook mij weer helpt. Dat is nog een voordeel van het forum: iedereen leert van de anderen, ervaren rotten leren evenveel van beginnende leden als omgekeerd. En ja, zolang als ik kan, zal ik hier schrijven en mee opvangen maar dus ook mee genieten van wat anderen zeggen! Slaap heel lekker! En een even dikke knuffel teruggestuurd!

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg, ik ben blij met jou. Ik zit sommige posts te lezen en dan denk ik NEE niet doen!! En dan lees ik jou reactie en dan denk ik pffff gelukkig...hahahhah!

@ Heleen super dat je begint met de weg terug! Heel goed kans van slagen dat je nu eindelijk verlost gaat worden van de medicatie. Hou je goed aan het programma, heel strikt, en luister goed naar Carola! Succes!!

@ Spiritueel, probeer als het enigzins kan capsules te laten maken van 1mg. van dezelfde fabrikant als die je nu slikt. Heel blij dat Annemieg dat al even benadrukte. Het is namelijk heel goed mogelijk dat je van de vloeibare weer nieuwe verschijnselen gaat krijgen. En pas op met oxazepam, het beste is helemaal niets erbij te nemen. Oxazepam is ook verslavend. Een kennis van me heeft de paroxoitine weliswaar afgebouwd maar zit nu al twee jaar aan vier oxazepam per dag. Dan ga je het een vervangen voor het ander. Succes!!

----------


## Heleen66

@annemieg

Ben blij dat we elkaar iid kunnen helpen. Maar wat hebben wijn dezelfde denkwijze zeg, alles wat je schrijft zou ik geschreven kunnen hebben. Ik voel me ook een speelbal qua medicatie. Soms dacht ik ook iid bijna gek te worden, zo in paniek, kruipend over de grond van ellende, zoveel tranen, boosheid en onmacht gevoeld. Vandaar dat ik er toen ook kalmeringstabletten bijgaven, ik trok het gewoon niet meer. En grote eenzaamheid is mij ook niet vreemd, ondanks dat ik getrouwd ben en kids heb. Niemand, niemand maar dan ook niemand begreep mij en voeldeme soms en aanstelster. Mijn god dat ik dit allemaal overleefd heb is vijna een wonder, waarschijnlijk ben ik toch sterker dan ik denk. En ik denk ook dat ik er iets mee moet....mensen helpen...doktoren gaan inlichten....ik ben namelijk niet op mijn mondje gevallen en communiceren kan ik best goed. En het opnemen voor de underdogs heb ik altijd al wel gedaan, alleen de laatste jaren natuurlijk tot niets toe in staat.

@gabry

Hallo Gabry, ik heb van de week 1,5 uur met Carola aan de telefoon gezeten, omdat ik ten einde raad was/ben. Wat een warme vrouw, en zij heeft mij ervan overtuigd dat het werkt. Ook heeft ze twee succelverhalen van mensen naar mij gestuurd en wat denk je, jij bent daar 1 van, vind je dat nou niet toevallig dat ik je hier dan ook tegenkom op dit forum.

Maar ik klink misschien wel opgewekt maar voel me verre van goed. Ik kom zo ontzettend slecht in slaap, pas eond 03.00 uur val ik eens in slaap, dan word ik een paar uur later badend in het zweet wakker en val daarna wel weer in slaap. Ik kom pas rond het middaguur mijn bed uit, zo moe ben ik. Ik heb altijd een wazig hoofd, draaierig of het idee er niet helemaal te zijn, vreselijk vind ik dit. Ik hoop zo dat door de supplementen mijn hoofd weer helder gaar worden. Ook heb ik hele slechte eetlust, overdag krijg ik bijna niets naar binnen, het avondeten gaat wel. Dus ik zie wr een beetje tegenop om nu heel gestructureerd op tijd op te staan of gaat het erom dat je je supplementen op hetzelfde tijdstip innemt, want dan zet ik wel een wekkertje en slaap/dut ik daarna wel weer verder. Maar het is teveel gevraagd om nu echt te gaan ontbijten, dat krijg ik niet weg, hooguit een plakje ontbijtkoek ofzo. Ik heb begrepen dat jij toen ook altijd maar op de bank lag en er miets meer uit je kwam, wanneer kwam hier dan verandering in?

Ik hoor het graag, liefs, Heleen

----------


## spiritueel

Mijn god,wat een ellende lees ik allemaal
Heleen,wat een pillen heb je geslikt,dat je er nog bent,je zou de artsen moeten aangeven,wat een ellende
ik lees dat je ook telefonisch contact met Carola hebt gehad,ik moest alles via de mail doen,heb nooit geen telefoonnummer gezien
En Gabry,dat ik jou hier weer tegenkom,heb nog contact met jou gehad over dat programma(de weg terug)weet je het nog? onder de naam corrie
Fijn weer een ervaringsdeskundige
Het was me toch teveel geld,dus probeer het nu met hulp van dit forum,allemaal fijne lieve mensen
Zal ook proberen de capsules te laten maken van 1 mg,ik zit nu op 10 mg met de tabletten,maar door de midden lukt nog aardig,maar 
een halve splitsen naar 5 gaat niet,dat verkruimeld.Maar kan ik niet capcules van 5 mg laten maken.
Ja en dan nog even over de oxazepam,wanneer is dat verslavend,neem alleen als het echt nodig is,merk dat de hyperventilatie weer terug komt
Is 1 per dag ook verslavend dan?
Wil nog even iets kwijt.
Kan af en toe best warrig overkomen,door de paroxetine,ook het vergeten maar heb ook een tumor in mijn hoofd gehad
32x bestraald,kwam weer terug,toen aan de chemo,en nog 2x een injectie naar de tumor,3x kaal geweest.
In januari weer door de scan,blijft spannend.
Maar met jullie hulp en lieve berichtjes,kom ik hier ook wel doorheen
Geniet van jullie weekend en een dikke knoef aan jullie
liefs Corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie,

Jemig meid, jij hebt het ook voor je kiezen gekregen. Een tumor in je hoofd is geen kattepis, en dat het dan ook weer terugkomt, vreselijk lijkt me dat. Maar je klinkt wel strijdlustig, hou dat vast hoor. Ik zou als ik jou was capsules van 1 mg laten maken. Dat is veel handiger. 

Over de oxazepam, gebruik het alleen af en toe, alleen als het echt niet anders kan! Dit middel kan al na twee weken gebruik verslavend gaan werken. En ja, ook al met 1 pilletje per dag. M.a.w. Je lichaam gaat er dan om vragen als jet niet gebruikt. Ik zou het proberen te zoeken in het alternatieve, kruiden ed. Ga eens na een goede kruidenwinkel, er is daar ook genoeg te krijgen. 

Succes verder ook met afbouwen Corrie, laten we elkaar blijven informeren iver hoe het gaat. Ik heb vandaag over de post mijn supplementen ontvangen van de weg terug.....spannend, ja! Duur, ja! Maar het gaat om mijn gezondheid, en om mijn gezondheid weer terug te krijgen, daar heb ik heel veel voor over. Ik heb de afgelopen jaren zo geleden door alle af- en opbouwverschijnselen dat ik het mezelf dit gewoon gun. Nu ben ik in de gelukkige omstandigheid dat ik het wel kan betalen. Niet dat ik heel rijk ben....dan maar geen vakantie denk ik dan...We gaan zien hie het werkt, morgen start ik met de supplementen. Het boek is ook heel waardevol.

Liefs,
Heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen

Je hebt het over capsules van 1 mg,maar ik zit nu op 10 mg,doe de tabletten door midden,en ik moet je zeggen
het gaat nog steeds goed.en zijn er dan ook capsules van 10 mg?
Heb nog geen afkikkingsverschijnselen,neem wel om de 6 uur 2 paracetamols,las ik hier ook op dit forum.
Mijn hyperventilatie komt wel terug,maar dan ga ik mediteren,langzaam ademen en dan gaat het weer.
En ja,veel meegemaakt,maar weet je,dat verandert je ook,nare jeugd,mishandelt door relaties,verkracht,loop nog steeds bij een psycholoog,eindelijk de goeie gevonden en die heeft me aangeraden om het allemaal van me af te schrijven,dat doe ik dus ook
Met een paar weken probeer ik weer 2 mg te minderen,snap niet dat het nu wel goed gaat,2x eerder geprobeerd en weer begonnen,helpt dan toch de paracetamol of dat ik er nu echt aan toe was?
Wens je veel sukses met de supplementen
liefs corrie XX

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie,

Jeetje meis toch, wat een bak ellende lees ik allemaal. En iid het verandert je wel. Mijn kijk op de wereld is 180graden gedraaid, en ik vind alleen maar ten goede. 

Jaaa, je hebt zeker tabletten van 10mg, vraag maar aan je apotheek. Ik zou die altijd eerder nemen nu dan een tavlet van 20mg door midden te breken, die van 10mg is toch exact afgemeten. Geen idee waarom je hyperventilatie terugkomt, maar klinkt goed dat je het door meditatie weer onder controle krijgt.

Waarom het nu wel lukt, ook geen idee...paracetamol verdooft natuurlijk wel. Maar toch zou ik voorzichtig zijn, ga niet te snel naar beneden en laat 1mg capsules maken bij de apotheek, ga niet 2 mg naar beneden, ik zou het per 1mg doen en dan hier een paar weken op blijven zitten. Luister iig goed naar je lijf en je gevoel. Ik denk dat een portie motivatie ook goed meehelpt om af te bouwen, hou vol! 

Liefs,
Heleen xxx

P.s. Ben zelf ook heel spiritueel ingesteld.

----------


## annemieg

@Lieve Gabry: je woorden zijn zoals steeds recht naar mijn hart gegaan! Het doet me zo'n goed dat je je toch nog steeds bljft bezig houden met het forum. Ik heb je back-up soms zo nodig, al probeer ik nog steeds bij al wat ik schrijf over het afbouwen af te toetsen of het overeenkomt met wat jij me toen geleerd hebt. Dat dat blijkbaar aardig lukt is dan ook erg belangrijk voor me. Ik heb na ons laatste contact nog een flinke medische en persoonlijke terugval gehad: dat kan je lezen in de ellenlange post aan Heleen. Maar het forum verwaarloos ik nooit!
@Heleen: meidje wat je zegt is zo ontzettend herkenbaar, zelfs je gevoel van "ik wil hier verder iets mee doen: dokters wakker porren, mensen die afbouwen blijven ondersteunen..."Dat is de reden dat ik hier nog steeds ben: ik ben evenmin op mijn mondje gevallen, ben vrij assertief en ik heb het me voorgenomen tijdens de hel van het afbouwen en ik doe het dus ook. Klaas, aan wie je een persoonlijk berichtje kan sturen, is al meerdere jaren bezig met de strijd tegen de foute informatie over AD's (bijzonder over paroxetine). Bij hem kan je misschien terecht voor tips als je je beter voelt. Nu moet je even eerst je eigen strijd voeren. Je verstoord eetpatroon en levenspatroon in het algemeen is jammer genoeg ook weer iets dat zo door mij tijdens mijn afbouwen geschreven is. Ik was enorm aangekomen van het paroxetinegebruik en tijdens het afbouwen ben ik, door zo wenig te kunnen eten 15 kg kwijt geraakt! Nu was het wat minder wegen enerzijds een opluchting maar mijn slecht eetpatroon heeft ook mij angst aangejaagd. En ook ik kon eigenlijk alleen 's avonds min of meer normaal eten. Het hoort dus echt bij het afbouwen van paroxetine en het gaat ook echt over (al ben je daar op dit moment maar weinig mee). Idem voor het gevoel heen ongestructureerd te leven, het slecht slapen en wakker worden in een nat bed door het vreselijk zweten! Je dag is compleet structuurloos: je staat verward op en je leven hangt aaneen van niks doen, je lusteloos voelen, je grieperig en ellendig voelen, niks maar dan ook niks is geordend want je kan nu eenmaal geen planning maken, laat staan ze naleven...Ook die fundamentele eenzaamheid die je beschrijft herken ik maar al te goed! Afbouwen doe je letterlijk in je eentje: je kán het niet delen, ook niet met de meest fantastisch partner want het gaat zo diep, grijpt zo vreselijk in op elk aspect van je zijn dat enige herkenning gewoonweg onmogelijk is voor buitenstaanders. Dus ja: het is momenteel te veel gevraagd om er een wat behoorlijk eet- en leefpatroon op na te houden! Ik heb geen ervaringen met de supplementen van "De weg terug" maar ik vrees dat die wel de harste kantjes kunnen wegnemen maar je niet in het zo begeerde patroon kunnen krijgen. Jammer genoeg is tijd het enige dat echt helpt en je moet je steeds voor ogen houden dat het echt over gaat maar pas na het afbouwen! Afbouwen is zoals topsport alleen heb je niks zelf nog in de hand: je lichaam beslist voor jou. Ik heb maandenlang geleefd met een heel miniimaal "to-do" lijstje: de honden uitlaten, de kattenbak schoonmaken, de afwas doen en eens per week de was en het minimale aan opruimen zodat je tenminste niet in een stal zit. En dat was vaak eigenlijk al te veel voor me! Het is net omdat het afbouwen op zich al zo moeilijk is dat ik blijf benadrukken dat je extra dingen als bvb de maagpijn van Corrie, liefst van te voren aanpakt en er telkens ook op wijs hoe belangrijk het wel is om een goed tijdstip te kiezen om ermee te beginnen. Het enige dat je in die periode hebt is het zien dat je dosis stilaan minder wordt maar je moet er echt wel een heleboel rotzooi bijnemen. En: afbouwen is naast heel zwaar tegelijk ook een heel egoïstische periode: je wordt teruggegooid op jezelf, je kan er gewoon niks van een ander bijhebben. Ik blijf zelf met de grote vraag zitten hoe mensen met kinderen, er eigenlijk in slagen om af te bouwen! Je wilt de wereld stilzetten maar je botst er telkens weer op dat zoiets helaas niet kan...Het is niet voor niks dat men afbouwen soms laat gebeuren op plaatsen die ver van je gewone leefwereld liggen! Helaas duurt afbouwen van paroxetine nu eenmaal erg erg lang en niemand kan gedurende een zo'n lange periode breken met z'n gewone leven. Ik begrijp mensen die in stappen afbouwen (bvb eerst van 20 mg naar 10 mg en dan maanden wachten) dus ook zeer goed en voor een groot aantal mensen is dat de enig mogelijke manier om afbouwen te blijven combineren met iets wat nog op een leven lijkt maar tegelijk loop je hiermee het risico dat je toch blijft vastzitten aan een bepaalde dosis...
@Spiritueel: het kan echt ook zonder supplementen hoor! En niet iedereen heeft dezelfde zware afbouwperiode! En ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat Heleen zegt: vergeet aub niet dat je een hersentumor gehad hebt! Ik heb zelf een CVA gehad en uit de onderzoeken blijkt dat wat ik overhoud aan vergeetachtigheid en verstrooidheid helemaal op conto van die CVA geschreven moet worden. Ik moest en zou hierover duidelijkheid krijgen want ik vond het heel belangrijk om na te kijken wat waarmee samenhangt. Ik kreeg wel meer de reactie van "wat maakt het nu uit waar de oorzaak ligt, je moet er toch mee verder leven" maar voor mij wqas het nu eenmaal erg belangrijk om te weten wat welke schade had toegebracht, misschien ook wel om te beseffen dat sommige schade nu eenmaal nooit meer te herstellen is. Wat het gebruik van de oxazepam betreft: als je die maar af en toe nodig hebt ben ik van mening dat je hem nu ook best als vangnet blijft gebruiken maar in niet hogere dosis dan tevoren. Het is naar mijn aanvoelen sowieso niet goed om twee middelen ineens af te bouwen: nu eerst concentreren op het afbouwen van de paroxetine, de dosis oxazepam niet verhogen maar ook niet verlagen. Als je af bent van de paroxetine, en je scan blijkt goed te zijn dan kan je over langere tijd (en ik schrijf hier heel bewust "over langere tijd"!) beslissen ook van de oxazepam af te bouwen. Maar ga aub niet twee dingen tegelijk afbouwen: één ding afbouwen is al vreselijk zwaar. Het is echter wel belangrijk dat je blijft beseffen dat ook lorazepam vergeten en verstrooidheid in de hand kan werken anders ga je vreselijk onderuit als blijkt dat het na het afbouwen van de paroxetine toch nog aanhoudt. En vraag als het echt belangrijk voor je is, een psycho-technische geheugen- en concentratietest aan: die kan duidelijkheid geven over de oorsprong en het mogelijk nog oplossen van je concentratie en geheugenproblemen. En ja, absoluut is het verstandig om ook capsules van 5 mg paroxetine te vragen: in de beginfase moet je anders wel heel wat capsules naar binnen werken alvorens je dagdosis bij mekaar te hebben en zeker omdat je last hebt van je maag, is het belangrijk dat je maag zo weinig mogelijk moet "verteren" en elke extra capsule kan hierbij tot last zijn. Ik duim zeker met je mee dat de scan van januari goed nieuws zal opleveren en als het wat mee zit ben je op dat tijdstip al een heel eind in je afbouwproces. Let er goed op dat je vooral niet te snel gaat afbouwen: met de tumor heb je al meer op je bordje gehad dan een mens te verdragen vindt en net in jouw geval is het goed om misschien, als de spanning te hoog op loopt, even op de dosis waarop je zit, te blijven staan in afwachting van de scan. Anderzijds geeft de paroxetine je extra maaglast dus neem dat zeker ook mee in je overwegingen. Bedenk steeds dat jij de uiteindelijke eindbeslissing neemt over hoe je afbouwt: wij, hier op het forum geven je tips om het afbouwen zo dragelijk mogelijk te maken en wij doen dat alen vanuit onze eigen ervaringen. Maar het is aan jou om rekening te houden met de unieke situatie waar jij zelf in zit en de afweging te maken. Dingen als aub niet alternerend afbouwen en vooral langzaam gaan zijn voor iedere afbouwer van toepassing maar iedereen is uniek en moet zelf voelen wat kan en wat echt niet meer haalbaar is.

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve,lieve annemieg,dank je wel voor het uitgebreide berichtje
Je geeft zoveel informatie en steun,daar ben ik je zo dankbaar voor
Even over de oxazepam,die slik ik niet vast hoor,1x in de 3 dagen,dan hyper ik weer veel,dan slik ik er eentje,maar dat gebeurt niet zo vaak hoor
Ik heb een hond(maltezer) echt een schatje,toen ik in de ellende zat,heb ik wat afgehuild en dan kwam Bo(zo heet hij) bij me en begon me te slikken en ook te janken.Dan nog snoepie,dat is mijn poes,uit het asiel,en zij geeft me dan kopjes,ja,en dan ben ik ook weer zo,n trut en moet ik nog meer huilen,tja,ik ben echt een gevoelsmens.
Ik denk als het me al lukt om helemaal van de paroxetine af te komen,dan komt er een bak met gevoelens weer naar buiten,dat wordt nu onderdrukt door de paroxetine
liefs corrie

----------


## gabry

Lieve Heleen,

Ik heb Carola inderdaad toestemming gegeven mijn verhaal te laten lezen als daar vraag/behoefte aan is. 
Het is niet zo heel toevallig dat je mij hier weer tegenkomt, ik zit al jaren op het forum hier maar sinds ik gestopt ben wat minder. Soms wordt ik nog eens benadert door iemand om meer te vertellen over "de weg terug" of om te helpen bij het afbouwen. Want hoeveel informatie ook op dit forum staat, mensen hebben de behoefte dat "do's en don't" rechtstreeks aan hun wordt verteld. Vandaar dat ik dan na zo'n verzoek wat meer op het forum te vinden ben. Als je op mijn pagina kijkt kun je ook nog meer vinden over mijn afbouw, en de post die ik heb geplaatst over het programma.

Ja, ik heb inderdaad heel strak geleefd toen. Elke morgen om 8 uur de supplementen innemen, ik kon wel ontbijten, en die snee peperkoek is genoeg voorlopig. Ook ik sliep dan wel weer eens in, maar had een rooster gemaakt, wanneer ik de supplementen moest nemen over de dag. Ik week daar nooit vanaf. Ik nam ze overal mee naartoe met een flesje water. Ik had de tijden in mijn telefoon gezet en elke 4 uur ging er een alarm af.
Ik weet niet hoe het met je koffie/cola/thee/ijsthee en alcohol gebruik staat, maar probeer echt om dit i.v.m. de hyperventilatie te laten staan, dat staat niet in het programma, dat weet ik, je moet alles laten zoals het is/was, maar als ik de koffie en alcohol niet had laten staan, was ik nooit van de hyperventilatie af gekomen.

Als je je heel goed aan de tijden houdt van het programma, gaat het heel snel beter. Dat gaat vrij snel. Ik ging me na een twee weken echt veel beter voelen. Maar dan ook echt goed! Je moet jezelf ook even de tijd gunnen aan de supplementen te wennen. Daarom is er ook de voorbereidende fase.

Oxazepam, ja, zelfs bij eentje per dag kan het verslavend zijn. Maar ik ben nog veel terughoudender over de bijwerkingen. Lees de bijsluiter maar eens goed, daar kun je in vinden dat het hyperventilatie kan veroorzaken. Probeer jezelf zo schoon mogelijk te houden van alle stimulerende middelen. 

En je gelooft het nu niet, maar het is echt waar, na verloop van tijd ga je beter slapen, beter eten en minder zweten. Jij wil van mij horen wanneer dat is, helaas is dat bij iedereen anders, je lichaam moet een ontwenning door, en jou lichaam zal zelf kiezen waar bij jou de hoogste prioriteit ligt.

Heel veel succes en ga vooral door! Als je vragen hebt mag je me altijd benaderen. Een privébericht zal hierbij eerder onder mijn aandacht komen dan op het forum, maar kies maar wat voor jou het prettigst is.

Liefs Gabry

@gabry

Hallo Gabry, ik heb van de week 1,5 uur met Carola aan de telefoon gezeten, omdat ik ten einde raad was/ben. Wat een warme vrouw, en zij heeft mij ervan overtuigd dat het werkt. Ook heeft ze twee succelverhalen van mensen naar mij gestuurd en wat denk je, jij bent daar 1 van, vind je dat nou niet toevallig dat ik je hier dan ook tegenkom op dit forum.

Maar ik klink misschien wel opgewekt maar voel me verre van goed. Ik kom zo ontzettend slecht in slaap, pas eond 03.00 uur val ik eens in slaap, dan word ik een paar uur later badend in het zweet wakker en val daarna wel weer in slaap. Ik kom pas rond het middaguur mijn bed uit, zo moe ben ik. Ik heb altijd een wazig hoofd, draaierig of het idee er niet helemaal te zijn, vreselijk vind ik dit. Ik hoop zo dat door de supplementen mijn hoofd weer helder gaar worden. Ook heb ik hele slechte eetlust, overdag krijg ik bijna niets naar binnen, het avondeten gaat wel. Dus ik zie wr een beetje tegenop om nu heel gestructureerd op tijd op te staan of gaat het erom dat je je supplementen op hetzelfde tijdstip innemt, want dan zet ik wel een wekkertje en slaap/dut ik daarna wel weer verder. Maar het is teveel gevraagd om nu echt te gaan ontbijten, dat krijg ik niet weg, hooguit een plakje ontbijtkoek ofzo. Ik heb begrepen dat jij toen ook altijd maar op de bank lag en er miets meer uit je kwam, wanneer kwam hier dan verandering in?

Ik hoor het graag, liefs, Heleen[/QUOTE]

----------


## spiritueel

Hallo Gabry

Nu lees ik dat alcohol en oxazepam ook niet goed is voor hyperventilatie
Heb juist de oxazepam voor de hyperventilatie en angst
Nu weet ik het niet meer hoor
Zit nu van 20 op 10 mg paroxetine,maar het gaat nog steeds goed,af en toe,hyper ik,maar alleen als het erg wordt
neem ik een oxazepam,niet goed dus
Pfff,maar wat moet ik dan?
liefs corrie

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg ja, je hebt het allemaal heel erg goed begrepen! Je hebt mijn backup niet nodig! Wat vervelend dat je toch nog een flinke terugval hebt gehad! Je mag me altijd mailen dat weet je he? Liefs Gabry

----------


## gabry

@ Spiritueel. Natuurlijk weet ik dat je Corrie bent en dat je me gemaild hebt. Jij bent de reden waarom ik weer op het forum ging kijken  :Wink: 
Als je alleen in noodzakelijke gevallen ( ik las dat je om de drie dagen ongeveer een oxa pakt) Is dat niet zo heel erg, maar het is beter, veel beter als je ook de oxa's kunt laten staan. Probeer echt een koffie/thee/ijsthee/cola en alcohol weg te laten, misschien heb je de oxazepam dan veel minder en misschien wel helemaal niet meer nodig.
Maar wat ik nog belangrijker vind, hoe heb je die 10 mg afgebouwd? Heb je bijvoorbeeld in een keer 10mg van je dosering afgehaald, of in twee keer? Want dat kan een hele goede reden zijn voor de angst en hyperventilatie. Bouw uiterst langzaam af, dat is de enige sleutel. Dat is de reden waarom ik zo hamer op 1mg. afbouw per keer.

----------


## Heleen66

@Annemieg
Lieve Annemieg, wat kun jij schrijven zeg! Mooi om alles te lezen, ik ben geboeid door je teksten, en bedankt ook weer voor de tips. Het is zo dijn zoveel herkenning te lezen. Ik vertelde net aan mijn man dat hij geen idee heeft wat ik ervaar en voel, maar dan ook echt geen enkel idee. En toen las ik net jouw tekst en ik las het hem voor en moest iid eea beamen dat het dan zo is. 

@spiritueel,
Lieve Corry, het klopt dat je van de "pammetjes" soms ook juist het tegenovergestelde effect kan krijgen, en iid ook te snel afbouwen kan angst veroorzaken. Luister naar Gabry en Annemieg, zij hebbem het al voor ons gedaan, zij hebben ervaring.

@Gabry
Hallo Gabry, ik vind het nog steeds wel toevallig dat ik je op dit forum tegenkom, juist uitgerekend dit forum, ik zit nooit op forums (misschien wel eens te lezen, maar nooit zelf aktief). Ik denk dat je nu Corry en mij door elkaar aan het halen bent, want ik heb geen last van hyperventilatie. Dat is Corry. 

Ik rook niet, drink niet en drink altijd de-cafe koffie, ook alleen maar kruidenthee omdat in echte thee ook theïne zit wat ook kan opwekken. En cola en ijsthee drink ik ook vanwege die redenen niet. Omdat ik zo'n ontzettend gevoelig zenuwstelsel heb reageer ik altijd vrij direct op dit soort middelen, in negatieve zin. Ook ik heb nu alarmpjes in mijn telefoon gezet (super goed idee!) en ik heb ook een schema gemaakt welke middelen ik op welk tijdstip moet innemen. Heb ook een briefje ervan gemaakt en hangt op ons planbord, ook daar als geheugensteuntje.

Het boek heb ik uitgeprint en ga morgen met highligts aan de slag om datgene te onderstrepen wat echt waardevol voor mij kan zijn. 

Oohhhwww, ik hoop zo dat ik me ook beter ga voelen, ik ben supergemotiveerd, blij jouw ervaringen te lezen. Ik ben gisteren gestart met de supplementen. Ik was in eerste instantie nogal bang voor de JNK, bang voor...ja precies....bijwerkingen. Gelukkig helemaal nergens last van en ga ze trouw nu iedere dag innemen. Ik zal eens kijken hier op het forum hoe ik al jouw posts kan gaan lezen, en hoe een privébericht werkt weet ik ook nog niet.

Ben dankbaar dat ik jullue ben tegengekomen, liefs van mij Heleen xx

----------


## Geram

Hoi allemaal,

Ik word erg verdrietig al die nare ervaringen te lezen van de nieuwe afbouwers.
Ook word ik verdrietig en somber als ik op een andere site lees, waar Klaas ook actief op is, dat het nog een aantal jaren kan duren eer ik mezelf weer goed zou gaan voelen.
Ben nu 1 maand en 4 dagen gestopt en vind het nog steeds 'zwaar'.
Hoop zo dat ik me eerder goed zal gaan voelen, weer positief en blij kan zijn, weer kan genieten van het leven.
Het is al zo lang overleven........

@a Annemie, super hoe jij je weer bezighoudt om de nieuwkomers de hulp te geven die ze nodig hebben!!
Ook Gabry, erg fijn dat je ook weer even op het forum bent en je adviezen geeft.

Ze hebben even niets aan mij, ik ben somber en verdrietig, kan ff niemand oppeppen helaas, sorry...

----------


## annemieg

Voor de nieuwkomers die het nog niet weten: voor een privé-bericht: klik op de naam van de persoon aan wie je het bericht wil zenden. Dan krijg je haar "accunt" te zien en via die pagina kan je privé-berichten zenden. Er zijn soms dingen die je misschien liever niet op het forum zet en wat Gabry ook aanhaalt: afbouwen kan soms makkelijker als je naast het forum ook een één-op-één-contact onderhoudt omdat het dan even alleen rond jou draait. Aan de andere kant vraag ik iedereen om daarnaast de dingen rond het afbouwen ook op het forum te blijven posten zodat anderen er inspiratie kunnen uithalen.

@Spiritueel: meidje, jank lekker bij je hond en je kat: het zijn de enige wezens bij wie we dat kunnen zo vaak we willen: zij worden het nooit zat om naar onze ellende te luisteren en je krijgt er inderdaad nog bij op dat ze perfect aanvoelen in welke stemming je bent en daarop nog goed reageren ook. Je kan nu eenmaal van geen mens verwachten dat hij of zij er altijd voor je is (en dan moet je nog het geluk hebben dat je een partner of goede vriend(in) hebt die al bereid is om een stuk van de weg met je af te leggen, wat niet iedereen heeft). Luister wel goed naar wat Gabry zegt over de interactie met ook alcohol (daarnaast ook caffeïne, theïne dus ook koffie, thee, cola, ice-thee want het klopt echt als een bus! Ik heb door haar tiips ales gelaten en het helpt je echt een flink stuk vooruit. Ik ken niks van oxazepam ed. (alleen alprazolam is me bekend) dus ik doe hier zo weinig mogelijk uitspraken over behalve dat ik denk dat het nooit goed is twee dingen tegelijk af te bouwen en zeker niks extra te nemen bij het afbouwen. Maar heel bekend feit is dat welk geneesmiddel dan ook, bij een bepaald persoon net de tegenovergestelde dingen kan losmaken dan waar het eigenlijk voor bedoeld is! Zo kan ik als voorbeeld aanhalen dat soms net de slaappil me wakker houdt: het is niet noodzakelijk zo dat je altijd "verkeerd" reageert op hetzelfde middel (al kan dat heel goed); het kan gewoon zelfs zijn dat éénzelfde persoon de ene keer wel goede resultaten heeft met een middel en de volgende keer tot z'n stomme verbazing merkt dat je net het tegenovergestelde krijgt.

@Gabry: ja dame, ik weet dat ik je steeds kan mailen en dat is goed zo! Jij was er voor mij toen ik het zo erg nodig had en je was er ook later om het afbouwen intens te begeleiden en ik weet dat ik ook nu nog steeds bij jou terecht kan en dat doet deugd en geeft steun.

@Heleen: je kan het je partner, noch iemand die het niet doorgemaakt heeft, beschrijven wat afbouwen met je doet. Soms is het goed je partner stukjes van het forum zelf te laten lezen: het kan voor hem een hele geruststelling zijn te lezen dat die afbouwverschijnselen, waar hij ongevraagd mee te maken krijgt, erbij horen. Iedereen die geïnteresseerd is in het afbouwen, ook partners van, kunnen vrij alles lezen wat er op welk forum dan ook, geschreven is. Maar het forum is er in eerste instantie voor de mensen te ondersteunen die afbouwen en voor sommigen is het net een plekje dat persoonlijk is, waar je even ongeremd al je emoties kan neerpennen, ook je kwaadheid ivm het onbegrip van je partner en ruimere omgeving. Ik vind het dan ook slim bekeken om stukjes die voor je man relevant zijn, gewoon voor te lezen. Ik heb zelf de ervaring dat partners op een bepaald moment even afhaken van je afbouwproces, net omdat ze zich niet kunnen voorstellen hoe heftig en hoe lang de weg is. Niet panikeren als dat gebeurd! Meestal is het een vorm van zelfbescherming van deze mensen: ze kunnen het even niet meer aan om toe te moeten kijken hoe hun geliefde (of familielid, of vriend(in)) vecht en schijnbaar soms even alleen maar verliest of ter plaatse trappelt. Afbouwen gaat niet in een mooie rechte lijn; het is ook voor afbouwers vaak schrikken van de terugvallen die men kan hebben maar de afbouwer heeft tenminste nog in de hand dat zij het is die beslist heeft om af te bouwen en beslist om ermee door te gaan. De omgeving daarentegen krijgt soms het gevoel helemaal machteloos te staan, niks in te brengen te hebben, alleen maar de shit te mogen ruimen...Daarom noem ik afbouwen een zeer egoïstisch iets: je moet het nu eenmaal in je eentje doen en je kan het meestal gewoon niet opbrengen om daarnaast nog veel aandacht te geven aan wat het met je omgeving doet want het is nu eenmaal enorm zwaar. Vergelijk het maar even met bvb bevallen: blij toe dat je steun hebt en hoe invoelender die steun hoe beter maar de baby eruit persen moet je zelf doen en als je creveert van de pijn, keer je je soms ook naar diegene die je zo graag ziet en die wel een stukje zou willen overnemen maar dat kan nu eenmaal niet!

@Geram: knap van je dat je ondanks je ellendig voelen, toch op het forum komt! Hier kan en mag het echt! Afbouwen is niet altijd een joepie-verhaal en ook die kant moet aan bod kunnen komen.

----------


## gabry

@ Heleen, sorry je hebt helemaal gelijk ik was even het overzicht kwijt, ik wilde iedereen even persoonlijk antwoorden en drie bleek teveel  :Smile: 

Ik begrijp je angst voor de supplementen, had ik ook! Maar als je het boek gaat lezen begrijp je meer en krijg je ook meer vertrouwen in wat je aan het doen bent. Het lijkt allemaal overdreven wat je moet doen, maar dat is het niet, integendeel. Het levert je juist heel veel op, ook juist de strakke schema's. Denk maar aan de de drie R's Rust, Reinheid en Regelmaat. Heel belangrijk bij afbouwen!

Blij te horen dat je geen caffeïne gebruikt! 

Een privébericht is idd precies zoals Annemieg beschrijft.

Liefs.

----------


## gabry

@ Geram. Dankjewel en sterkte!

@ Annemieg Dankjewel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## spiritueel

Even voor Annemieg,ja,van dieren krijg je zoveel liefde,bo ,mijn hond,voelt me ook echt aan.toen ik die tumor had,liet
ik mijn tranen wel eens gaan,en dan kwam hij naast me zitten en begon me te slikken en pootjes te geven en de Poes(snoepie)
is ook echt een snoepie,gaf me dan kopjes
ik ben alleen,mijn partner is 2 jaar geleden samen met zijn moeder tijdens een autoongeluk overleden
Hij was mijn zielsmaatje,we maakten de zinnen van elkaar af,het was een lieverd
Terwijl ik dit hier tik,krijg ik het weer te kwaad,ik hoef nooit geen man meer,laat mij maar alleen met mijn beestjes,en mijn kinderen
Annemieg,ik eet biologisch,drink biokoffie en thee,en vermijdt,kleurstoffen en E-nummers
Drink wel elke avond een klein glaasje rode wijn,maar dat kan ik dus beter laten staan,geeft niks,ik kan ook zonder
Kreeg van de apotheker een afbouwschema,nou,die weten ook van niks
1 week;van 20 naar 10 mg
2de week;van 10 naar 5
3de week,van 5 naar 0
Ik heb gelijk gezegd,dat ga ik niet te doen,veel te snel,nee hoor,altijd sukses,jaja,ik doe het lekker op mijn eigen manier
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@orrie: meidje wat spijt het me voor jou dat je én je partner én je moeder twee jaar gelden moest afgeven bij een auto-ongeluk. Hier zijn geen verzachtende woorden voor: het is een regelrechte nachtmerrrie waaruit je helaas niet wakker wordt en die blijft duren, een heel leven lang. Als je daar bovenop nog een tumor in je hoofd krijgt, weet ik gewoon niet hoe je daar nog mee verder kon! Het idee alleen al dat één mens zoveel vreselijke ellende heeft moeten slikken (en laat ons eerlijk zijn: dagdagelijks nog moet verwerken) is meer dan mijn inlevingsvermogen aan kan. Dat zijn de momenten waarop ik mijn ellende klein voel worden en ik nederig mijn hoofd buig en zwijg. Het enige wat ik me kan voorstellen is dat je voorlopig genoeg hebt aan je toekomst die hopelijk gezond mét kinderen en mét de dieren is. Ik duim dan ook vooral mee dat de scan van januari goed nieuws mag brengen. 
Wat betreft je glaasje wijn: Corrie, in dit geval wéét ik het gewoon niet. Ik weet dat de combinatie alcohol en paroxetine niet goed is en dat het vooral met het afbouwen consequenties kan hebben, maar gezien je situatie wil ik hierover echt niet oordelen, noch de pretentie hebben dé goede raad te kunnen geven. Dat ene glaasje wijn is voor jou belangrijk: het is een dagelijks ritueel geworden waar je plezier in hebt en ik laat het echt helemaal aan jou over wat je ermee doet. Theorie en praktijk zijn namelijk niet hetzelfde! Ik geef je alleen mee: luister naar je instinct bij het afwegen van alles: je eet en leeft supergezond; hoe zou je je voelen als je dat glaasje wijn ook nog moet opgeven? Als alles in je lichaam protesteert tegen dat idee, drink het dan maar voel je er dan niet schuldig over. Wij hebben het hier op het forum over de theoretisch beste dingen om af te bouwen maar het blijft theorie die niet getoetst is aan jouw unieke situatie. Maar ik wil benadrukken dat je je dan ook niet schuldig mag voelen over dat glaasje wijn want schuldgevoelens blokkeren je ook.
Nou, jij kreeg dus van je apotheker net hetzelfde afbouwschema als ik gekregen heb! Ik kan cynisch worden en zeggen dat de apothekers het blijkbaar tenminste eens zijn over een afbouwschema, maar je hebt wel alle gelijk van de wereld dat je daar niet in meegaat (en dat is niet alleen theorie: ik heb het namelijk eerst gevolgd en ik heb het flink moeten bekopen en mij was gezegd er meerdere weken tussentijd tussen te laten!). De apothekers geven gewoon het afbouwschema van de fabrikant door en die gaat er nu eenmaal prat op dat een mens binnen de maand van de paroxetine kan zijn zonder problemen. Jaja, net daarom doen fora over het afbouwen van paroxetine zo goed! Zeker van zodra je op 10 mg staat, is afbouwen per mg een must! En liefst of met de vloeibare variant of met capsules met 1 mg werkzame paroxetine want werken met zelf brokkelen en afwegen is nu eenmaal niet betrouwbaar en het is zo belangrijk om elke dag weer dezelfde dosis binnen te krijgen! En afbouwen met één week tussentijd is ook larie en apekool: het enige dat je krijgt is de hel. En raak dan maar weer stabiel op een bepaalde dosis...Goed van jou dat je netjes bedankt hebt voor het advies maar lekker toch je eigen manier volgt! Corrie, ik weet één ding wel zeker en dat is dat je heel langzaam en met heel kleine dosissen moet afbouwen en zo mogelijk de meest nare bijverschijnselen liefst gewoon niet krijgt net omdat je heel voorzichtig te werk gaat met het afbouwen. Op die manier lukt het echt echt waar, ook zonder supplementen, al kunnen die je waarschijnlijk wel beschermen tegen die afkickverschijnselen, ze zijn toch ontzettend duur en het is nu eenmaal realiteit dat niet iedereen zich die kost kan veroorloven, ook al gaat het om ons grootste goed, namelijk onze gezondheid. Dan maar misschien wat trager en misschien ook met wat meer bijwerkingen maar het lukt op die manier ook! Ik wens je heel veel kracht om door te gaan met het afbouwen, vertrouw op je instinct, laat je nergens toe dwingen als het niet goed voelt...Ik probeer er te zijn waar nodig en mogelijk!

----------


## Heleen66

@annemieg

Lieve Annemieg, jee wat een mooie tekst naar Corrie toe, precies zo voel ik het ook. Je hebt een groot hart, heerlijk dat er mensen zijn zoals jij in deze wereld! Zo mooi verwoord met zoveel liefde en respect voor haar. Dat wilde ik je even laten weten.

V.w.v. mezelf, ik ben nu een paar dagen bezig met de weg terug capsules, gelukkig heb ik geen bijwerkingen van deze supplementen, was ik zooooo bang voor. Nou heb ik door al mijn medicatiegebruik van de afgelopen jaren toch wel een trauma opgelopen, ik ben doodsbang geworden voor bijwerkingen. Is natuurlijk niet zo raar gezien mijn medicatie geschiedenis.

Ik slaap beroerd, val heel slecht in slaap. Ik kan dit goed handelen omdat ik gelukkig de colgende dag voor mezelf heb, ik heb bijna geen verplichtingen. Die kan ik er ook echt niet bijhebben. Verder heb ik een groot fog gevoel in mij, afwezigheid, draaierig, blèhhhh, heel erg naar. Ook mijn spieren doen aan alle kanten pijn, en ook mijn zicht is goed wazig. Mijn gewrichten zijn ook gevoelig en op dit moment heb ik ook een wee gevoel in mijn buik. Gelukkig ben ik niet depressief! Het programma de weg terug, jij en mede lotgenoten maakt me sterk en strijdbaar. Ik heb goede hoop dat alles weer komt zoals het zou moeten zijn in een menseleven. Het emige wat ik wens is mijn gezondheid terug, ik geef niks om materailisme, een dikke ring om mijn vinger wil ik niet eens. Als iemand mij nu een wereldreis zou aanbieden, zou ik dit afslaan, omdat ik er te beroerd voor ben. Blij dar ik even van me af kan schrijven, ik weet, ik heb nog vele maanden te gaan. Toch hoop ik dat ik door de supplementen me wat beter ga voelen, dit is wel de ervaring van Gabry geweest. Liefs, heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve,lieve Annemig
Net wat Annemieg zegt,wat ben jij een mooi mens,ik heb echt gehuild toen ik jou berichtje las,zo lief
Weet je,ik ben een HSper,een gevoelsmens,huil om alle leed,vooral met dieren,kan ik niet tegen
Ik ben zo blij met dit forum,kan lekker alles van me afschrijven en krijg dan zoveel lieve woorden terug
Met die 10 mg gaat het nog aardig,heb nog wel last van mijn maag en ben vreselijk moe,maar denk dan maar positief,
straks medicijn vrij,hoera
En Heleen,geld maakt mij ook niet gelukkig,gezondheid wel
Hoop dat jij je snel beter voelt met die vitaminen en dat geldt ook voor mij
Sinds ik die rommel slik,verslons ik mijn huishouden,en zit ik de hele dag op de bank,moe,moe,en nog eens moe
Dus hoop dat ik straks ook weer wat energie krijg
Nogmaals bedankt,lieve Annemieg XXX

----------


## spiritueel

Warhoofd,net wat Annemieg zegt,bedoel natuurlijk Heleen

----------


## annemieg

Dames Spiritueel en Heleen: jullie maken me tegelijk aan het blozen maar wel heel heel blij met julie uitgebreide complimentjes! Jullie ervaren nu ongeveer dezelfde bijverschijnselen is mijn indruk en oh boy, wat herken ik ze zo goed! Typisch alle dingen die samenkomen vanaf het moment dat ik zelf ook op de 10 mg stond en bij mij waren er naast het onregelmatig (en zo enorm veel) slapen ook nog elke nacht de meest vreselijke nachtmerries. Maar wat me opvalt is dat jullie allebei moedig zijn en ondanks alles toch echt geloven in het afbouwen en dat doet me nog het meeste deugd. En het geeft me het gevoel dat jullie er beiden ook wel zullen komen. Dat laten verlonzen van je huishouden is ook al zo herkenbaar: je sleept jezelf van het bed naar de sofa, naar een stoel en oh wee als je even toch wat doet dat echt dringend moet gebeuren:dan heb je de Himalaya bestegen...Die spier- en gewrichtspijnen zijn bij mij tot het einde toe gebleven maar na het afbouwen ging het snel een stuk beter. Het oa wazig zien ging bij mij sneller over. Maar wat ook tot het einde toe gebleven is, is dat gevoel van grieperig te zijn en soms echt alsof je een flinke griep onder de leden hebt. Dat varieert wat van dag tot dag: de ene keer zijn de symptomen wat milder, de andere dag zijn ze superheftig: je leert met de tijd van de betere momenten gebruik maken om die paar dingen te doen die echt gedaan moeten worden maar je moet je gedurende heel de afbouwtijd wel bewust zijn van het feit dat je ernaast nu eenmaal echt niet kan wat je normaal gesproken best goed af gaat. Sociale contacten, die toch erg belangrijk zijn, schieten er vaak bij in, terwijl je net op sommige momenten enorme behoefte hebt aan "ontsnappen" uit die ellende. Het is wat zoeken naar een evenwicht tussen je terugtrekken in je eigen cocon en toch weer even proberen je sociaal leven ook wat op peil te houden. Hebben jullie in je omgeving bepaalde mensen ingeseind dat je bezig bent met afbouwen? Het heeft voor- en nadelen: je krijgt bevestiging en steun en begrip als je soms afhaakt bij een afspraak maar de andere kant van de medaille is dat mensen soms heel erg oordelend zijn en dat je soms echt nare opmerkingen kan moeten slikken zowel over het feit dat je een AD gebruikt hebt als over het afbouwen ervan. Hoe verder ik in het afbouwproces zat, des te meer mensen ik het verteld heb zowel uit noodzaak omdat je nu eenmaal niet altijd kan aanwezig zijn als je toch verwacht bent maar ook omdat ik best trots was op het feit dat ik al zo ver geraakt was en soms gewoon om met iemand te delen dat het om een moeilijke en zware opgave ging. Naast vervelende reacties waren er plots ook flink wat mensen die als ik het vertelde, hun ervaringen met AD's gingen vertellen en ik ben ervan geschrokken hoeveel mensen in mijn omgeving er wel ooit AD's genomen hadden of namen op dat moment. Ook hierin kan ik niet anders dan jullie aanraden om je instinct te gebruiken bij de beslissing om het al dan niet mee te delen aan anderen en je vooral niet te laten afschrikken als sommige mensen naar reageren. Je doet een krachttoer en eigenlijk moet je daar trots op zijn maar zo werkt de wereld jammer genoeg niet! Hier op het forum vinden jullie ook steun als iemand een snertopmerking maakt en hier kan je elke dag weer zo vaak als maar nodig is, eventuele onwelkome emoties van je afschrijven en ook je blijdschap delen als een dag opmerkelijk goed verloopt. Want afbouwen is eigenlijk van dag naar dag leven, kijken hoe het gaat en jezelf de toestemming geven om te reageren zoals je reageert. Soms ben je supergeïrriteerd en waarschijnlijk ga je dat ook afreageren op iemand die dicht bij je staat maar als je vindt dat je echt over de schreef gegaan bent kan je nog steeds je excuses aanbieden, de mensen die er echt veel last van hebben rond je wat ademruimte gunnen en voor de rest maar bedenken dat je na het afbouwen weer meer te bieden hebt, ook aan je omgeving. Slaap lekker allebei (ik weet dat slapen een teer punt is bij het afbouwen maar ik wens jullie beiden vooral een rustige nacht toe)!

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Annemieg,

Ik heb toch het boek "de weg terug" maar aangevraagd.
Ik ben vanaf 22 oktober naar 9 mg. gegaan. Gaat af en aan iedere dag maar vandaag vreselijk geïrriteerd, heel onrustig en de hele dag hartkloppingen en die vind ik echt angstig ( en ik heb ze al zoveel gehad dus zou toch moeten weten dat dat erbij hoort). Maar ja, ben dus gaan googlen naar "de weg terug" en zag direct dat het symptoom " onrustig" werd vermeld. Ik hoop na het lezen van het boek dat ik alles dan beter kan accepteren. en er misschien iets aan kan doen. Ik drink wel koffie maar ben al gehalveerd en misschien toch maar weer decafe. 

Alleen weet ik dat koffiebonen met een zuur cafeïnevrij worden gemaakt en dat zuur is nou juist zo slecht voor gewrichten en spieren.

Misschien dan maar groene thee of rooibos.

Sorry, ben ff teveel met mezelf bezig. Ik heb alle heftige berichten gelezen en ben uiteindelijk toch een geluksvogel.

Iedereen heel veel sterkte en gezondheid,

----------


## Geram

Ik heb weer angstaanvallen, sta er s morgens mee op en het brengt me heel erg van slag en maakt me erg bang.
De vraag die ik angstig vind, hoort dit bij het stoppen van de seroxat of is het weer mn oude angststoornis......
Het verlamd me weer en maakt me heel erg onzeker....

----------


## spiritueel

Nou Annemieg,een rustige nacht was het bepaald niet
Werd zelf wakker van mijn snelle ademhaling,was weer aan het hyperen,maar kreeg het gelukkig snel weer onder controle
Voel me nu hondsberoerd,en heb ook erge maagpijn
Vraag me af of ik nu nog maagbeschermers kan slikken,wil het eigenlijk liever niet,geven ook weer bijwerkingen
en omdat ik toch stop.
Annemieg,hoe lang duren die afkikkingsverschijnselen?Blijf voorlopig maar op die 10 mg zitten maar o,wat voel ik me beroerd
En een oxazepam is niet verstandig he,vannacht bijna 1 geslikt,maar heb het niet gedaan
Kruip nu weer mijn bed in,mijn buurvrouw laat de hond uitliefs corrie

----------


## spiritueel

Hihihhi,al een oud berichtje Gabry,maar zo goed hoe je Ellen op haar plaats zet
Voor haar is het beter dat ze doorgaat met paroxetine,ze is een bedweter en zonder paroxetine? hoe zou ze dan zijn?
Gabry,jou goede raad,dat er zoveel mis kan gaan,ach.dat ios bij haar al gebeurd
Lieverd,ga lekker zo door,wij hebben veel steun aan je
lieve gr Corrie(spiritueel_

----------


## annemieg

Weer richt ik mij in mijn antwoord tot iedereen die hier ondertussen geschreven heeft want de symptomen waar jullie nu mee te maken hebben vallen zowat in dezelfde categorie namelijk de onrustgevoelens ( straks even over de koffie en maag). Laat me eerst vaststellen dat onrustgevoelens met hartkloppingen, angstaanvallen, hyperventilatie en meestal daardoor erg slecht slapen, overemotioneel en/of supergeïrriteerd reageren...helemaal passen in het klassieke afbouwen van paroxetine. De spontane reactie van Ingrid om terug even de lijst met mogelijke symptomen gaan overlezen is heel goed: dan zie je weer even zwart op wit staan wat er allemaal komt kijken (of kan komen kijken) bij het afbouwen en het kunnen toeschrijven van de symptomen waar ze horen, is nu eenmaal een zekere geruststelling. En ik ga wat kort door de bocht zeggen dat afbouwen zonder deze onrustgevoelens volgens mij niet bestaat. Op de vraag die iedereen bezig houdt namelijk hoelang duurt dit in hemelsnaam ben ik duidelijk al horen jullie dit waarschijnlijk liever niet: ze duren het hele afbouwproces lang en er is echt niks dat je hier vanaf kan helpen! Geen supplementen, geen vitamines, geen kalmeermiddelen, geen yoga of andere ontspanningsoefeningen. Die dingen kunnen je wel even verder helpen en het minder onaangenaam maken maar net deze onrustgevoelens zijn zo typisch aan het afbouwen. Je geeft tenslotte je lichaam niet meer de psycho-farma die het vraagt en dat zal je geweten hebben! Het goede nieuws is dat ze na een tijdje minder komen, meer met een soort van "opstoten" die langzaam weer wegtrekken en dan niet over een paar dagen maar met een paar uren. Als je lichaam het toelaat, als de spier- en gewrichtspijnen het je toelaten, helpt wandelen (zelfs een korte fietstocht), dus bewegen in de buitenlucht echt wel (mijn hondjes hebben in de eerste helft van mijn afbouwen ellenlange wandelingen gekregen maar ja, toen was het weer ook lekker en in de tweede helft waren de wandelingen door de spierpijn een marteling).
En ja, het klopt dat décaffiné-koffie voor sommige maaglijders ook echt niet goed is, net vanwege het feit dat het teveel zuren bevat. Voor mensen die niks aan de maag mankeren kan het wel goed zijn om over te schakelen op décaf-koffie maar het is wel opletten geblazen voor zeker Corrie om dit te doen. Corie: mijn raad ivm de maagebeschermers is om er toch mee te beginnen. Natuurlijk zijn er ook bij deze groep medicijnen flink wat bijwerkingen mogelijk maar afbouwen is op zich vreselijk zwaar en je kan er de maaglast gewoon niet bijhebben. Maagbeschermers (zuurteregelaars) zijn trouwens absoluut niet verslavend en als je wil stoppen na het afbouwen kan dat zonder meer (al is dan de vraag weer wat er eigenlijk mis is met je maag maar dat is een totaal ander verhaal). Je kan het absoluut niet vergelijken met het nemen van psycho-farma. En het afbouwen is niet met een maand gedaan dus het is echt belangrijk om bijkomende problemen die niks te maken hebben met psycho-farma, nu even wel aan te pakken, zelfs als het moet met medicatie.
En ik wil weer iedereen meegeven dat niemand zich moet excuseren omdat zij zogenaamd "te veel met zichzelf" bezig zou zijn! Afbouwen van een AD is en blijft een zeer individueel gebeuren en je helpt echt niemand door je niet volop op je eigen problemen te fixeren. Dit forum is net bedoeld om ook de kleinere dingen die bij het afbouwen zo moeilijk zijn, toch te kunnen uitspreken.
Geram: de vraag die jij hier op het forum stelt is een vraag waar iedere afbouwer zich in herkent, dus blij toe dat je hem gepost hebt. Letterlijk iedereen vraagt zich gedurende het afbouwen af welk stuk nu toe te schrijven is aan het afbouwen, welk stuk inherent bij haar hoort, wat over zal gaan na het afbouwen en waarmee men toch nog aan de slag moet gaan nadien. De waarheid is dat niemand kan inschatten in hoeverre je angsten die nu de kop opsteken, afkomstig zijn van het afbouwen of toch weer oude angsten zijn die nu weer (eventueel uitgelokt door het afbouwen) de kop opsteken. Alleen tijd kan hierin duidelijkheid brengen! Nu ben je zeker nog in het stadium waarbij angstaanvallen perfect normaal zijn. Je moet wat opletten dat je niet aan "self-for-fulling prophecy" gaat doen door de angst voor de angstaanvallen niet te zwaar te laten wegen want zo maak je het deze aanvallen wel heel makkelijk om terug te keren in je leven. Het klinkt waarschijnlijk keihard maar op dit ogenblik kan je op geen enkele manier duidelijkheid krijgen over deze zaak: in eerste instantie moet niet alleen alle paroxetine uit je lichaam zijn, vooral je hersenen moeten zich "neergelgd" hebben bij de nieuwe situatie. Dat vraagt tijd, tijd, tijd...Ik begrijp echt wel je angst om de angstaanvallen maar uit ervaring weet ik dat het vaak om een zeer lang proces gaat alvorens je helemaal van de bijwerkingn af bent en het is echt belangrijk je niet te veel zorgen te maken, zeker niet over dingen die al getriggerd kunnen worden door erover te piekeren. (ik heb mezelf er ook moeten bij neerleggen dat de blaasproblemen nu eenmaal tijd nodig hadden om vanzelf over te gaan en ik heb echt zo vaak wanhopig gedacht dat het nooit meer zou overgaan maar het is uiteindelijk wel gebeurd!). Ik weet dat het makkelijk is om te stellen en supermoeilijk om in praktijk te brengen en toch geef ik het nog een keertje aan (ook aan iedereen wat betreft alle mogelijke bijwerkingen): probeer aub doemscenario's los te laten. Als je binnen 8 maanden nog last hebt, dan pas wordt het nodig één en ander vanuit een andere hoek te gaan bekijken. Maar eerst moeten je hersenen de tijd krijgen om zich te zetten naar een leven zonder paroxetine.

----------


## spiritueel

Dank je wel voor de lange tekst die je weer hebt neergezet
Heb een vraag:Ik heb veel last van mijn ogen,tranen,branden en vooral s,avonds kan ik de letters bijna niet meer zien
Draag al geen oogmakup meer,omdat alles dan uitloopt,hebben meerdere hier last van
Even voor Annemieg,ik kan morgen de vloeibare halen,meen me te herrinneren dat je daar iets over had geschreven,weet niet meer wat en ben te moe om weer terug te scrollen
Ga naar bed,hoop dat jullie allemaal lekker slapen en morgen weer FIt opstaan,ja,fit met een hoofdletter
liefs Corrie

----------


## gabry

@ Geram 
Ik heb je niet zo goed gevolgd en weet dus niet hoever je bent met afbouwen mijn excuses, maar gooi het niet te snel op "oude angststoornissen" heel goed mogelijk dat dit een gevolg is van het afbouwen.
Sterkte in ieder geval ik weet hoe het voelt!

@Heleen en Spiritueel
Ja Annemieg weet je te raken en ik heb terwijl ik haar aan het begeleiden was met afbouwen ook vaak met rollende tranen haar mails gelezen, zij hielp mij met dingen die bij mij speelde. Ik heb haar meermalen gevraagd of ze al ooit overwogen heeft een boek te schrijven.

Dus bravo voor ANNEMIEG!

@ Ingrid, daar zul je geen spijt van krijgen, je kunt er veel uithalen omdat het heel herkenbaar is. Goede zet van je! Succes!

@ Spiritueel
Ja daar heb ik ook veel last van gehad. Pijnlijke ogen.
En ik weet niet meer wie het zei, Heleen of jij van de spierpijn, maar dat is écht, maar dan ook écht een afkickverschijnsel waar ik heel erg lang last van heb gehad, en waar Annemie over mee kan praten.

----------


## gabry

@ Spiritueel
Ja....die Ellen was echt niet normaal  :Big Grin:

----------


## gabry

Oke ik had een reactie geschreven maar ik zie het nergens meer terug...balen.

----------


## gabry

Het staat er wel dus, excuus voor de verwarring.

@ Geram
Gevonden je bent nu een maand en zes dagen gestopt als ik het goed heb? Proficiat!! En ja, het is zwaar, maar please, please zet door!! Dit gaat over echt waar!! Overweeg anders st. Janskruid, om je door deze tijd heen te helpen. Omega 3? Suiker en vet weinig eten, geen koffie en alcohol? Ik hoop zo dat je volhoudt!

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb het zwaar en ben verward. Vanddag flink gehuild van ellende. Ik lees zulke tegenstrijdige berichten. De een zegt, supplementen helpen helemaal niks tijdens de afbouw en "de weg terug" beweerd in haar boek dat je al na een oasr dagen verlichting moet voelen qua afkickverschijnselen. Ik lees van jou @Gabry dat jij na ingeveer 2 weken verlichting voelde. Ik slik de supplementen nu 4 dagen, ik weet het nig masr heel kort, maar ik voel totaal nog geen enkele verbetering. Straks komt er uit dat ik misschien wel het ontwenningssyndroom te oakken heb. Omdat ik zoveel soorten medicatie heb geslikt de laatste jaren en ik mij al denk ik een jaar of 1,5 heel erg rot ben, iedere dag weer dat wattenhoofd, altijd maar moe, moe en nog eens moe en weet ik veel wat niet meer. Ik ben bang, zo bang dat ik nooit meer de oude word. Ik moet ook weer huilen nu ik dit schrijf. 

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: zoals Gabry al aangaf: ja prikkende of tranende ogen en wazig zicht zijn vrij normaal bij het afbouwen. Dat bijverschijnsel is bij mij vrij snel wegegaan en het is nadien ook niet meer teruggekomen! Nadien had ik wel nog last van heel vermoeide ogen maar dat is niet wat jij nu beschrijft...En je doet er zeer zeer goed aan erg terughoudend te zijn met oogmake-up tijdens het afbouwen. Na een poosje kan het weer gebruikelijk maar liefst niet of zo weinig mogelijk tijdens de periode dat je veel last van je ogen hebt. Als je contactlenzen draagt maar wel een reservebril hebt, kan het helpen de bril even wat meer te gebruiken. Als je een leesbril hebt, is het nu echt het moment om die steeds in de buurt te houden.

@Gabry: je doet me nog meer blozen! Toch nogal evident dat ik er ook voor jou was nadat jij mij door de hel heengesleurd had? Zoiets vergeet je van mijn leven niet meer: de naam "Gabry" is onherroepelijk verbonden met het afbouwen, met het dansen op de zo slappe koord maar zeker ook met de triomfen van steeds makkelijker verder te kunnen afbouwen tot het zo begeerde nulpunt. Wel jammer dat mijn blaas daarna nog gaan opspelen is maar je was naast de uroloog diegene die ook toen het verband zag met het afbouwen...(en ik houd me nog steeds aan de kuren cranberrycapsules)!

----------


## Heleen66

Sorry voor al mijn spelfouten, het gaat erom dat we elkaar begrijoen, toch.

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve @annemieg,

Ik mijn mail krijg ik een berichtje binnen dat je zojuist iets hebt gestuurd....maar ik zie het hier niet terug?? 

Liefs,
Heleen xxx

----------


## annemieg

Heleen, de gevoelens die je beschrijft passen helemaal binnen de bijverschijnselen van het afbouwen! Ik herinner me nog heel goed dat ik op een avond zo erg in de put zat na het lezen van enkele verhalen op het forum dat ik zo vreselijk bang werd dat ook ik in het withdrawl-syndroom zou komen vastzitten. Gabry heeft me er toen terecht op gewezen dat er ook mensen zijn die veel makkelijker afbouwen, alleen vind je die niet op een forum want ze hebben dat lotgenotencontact niet nodig. Overemotioeel zijn is echt een typsich afkickverschijnsel: je emoties die afgevlakt waren, komen soms in brokken naar omhoog en leiden tot de meest rare reacties: angstaanvallen dat het mis zal gaan, veel verdriet waaronder ook oud verdriet dat plots kan komen opzetten, en de grote vraag wie je zal zijn nadat je afgebouwd hebt kan je ook totaal overspoelen en bang maken...Vermits jij inderdaad al lang en veel medicatie genomen hebt, zal bij jou de angst voor het mis gaan en ook de onzekerheid over wie je zal zijn na het afbouwen, nog zwaarder wegen dan bij de doorsnee-afbouwer. Huil maar lekker uit, probeer aub niet de tranen binnen te houden want dat schiet niet op: je ellende er uit huilen is echt veel beter. Je hebt nu ook weinig (zelf)vertrouwen omdat je doodmoe bent. Wat de supplementen betreft: 4 dagen is echt te kort om al een evaluatie op te maken! En: deze supplementen kunnen het iets makkelijker maken maar afbouwen van paroxetine blijft erg zwaar of je nu supplementen gebruikt of niet. Er zijn dagen, zoals vandaag bij jou die de hel zijn op emotioneel vlak maar geloof me: ook dat gaat over. Op andere dagen ben je emotioneel dan wat stabieler maar lichamelijk dan weer een wrak. En op de slechtste dagen komen beiden samen voor en vooral vermoeidheid lokt dit mee uit. Probeer wat echte rustmomenten in je dag te bouwen: ga een uurtje op je bed of op de sofa onder een dekentje liggen en probeer je hoofd vrij te maken.Probeer op die momenten niet te gaan piekeren over al wat er niet gaat zoals je het zou willen maar laat je gedachten voor de rest gewoon maar even dwalen...

----------


## annemieg

Mekaar overlapt dus...

----------


## annemieg

Vroeger kon je onderaan de pagina zien wie er op dat moment ook op dat forum zat en dan kon je verwachten dat iemand bezig was met iets te schrijven. Die mogelijkheid is blijkbaar weggevallen, wat erg jammer is...

----------


## Geram

Dank Gabry en Annemie voor jullie peptalk.
Ik geef niet op, moet wel door, kan ook helemaal niet terug naar een ad omdat ik daar niet meer tegen kan en zeker ook niet meer wil.
Maar de angst is weer zo heftig, verlamd me en maakt me bang.
Ik sta er mee op en ik weet dat ik het zelf doe, het zit in mn hoofd, of mede door het stoppen van de seroxat.
Zal alles moeten aangrijpen om mezelf af te leiden maar door het verlamde effect is dat erg moeilijk. En ik moet de gedachten over de angst loslaten, ook dat weet ik en dat valt ook niet mee.
Gabry, ik durf geen St Jans kruid te nemen, ik krijg van normale 50+ vitamine al kopstoringen. Neem wel visolie omega 3 sterke die ze voorschrijven bij 'De weg terug". En vitamine b complex en de lorazepam.
Zit nu in de angst op het moment, hoop dat het snel weg zal zijn.

Dank jullie...lfs

----------


## Geram

@ Heleen, heel veel sterkte! weet zo goed hoe je je voelt...

----------


## Geram

Annemie en?of Gabry, hebben jullie weleens van 5 htp gehoord? Een kennis beveelt me dat aan. Op natuurlijke basis, rustgevend en tegen depressie en onrust, slaapverwekkend.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik heb totaal geen ervaring met welke supplementen dan ook. Dit laat ik dus over aan Gabry en anderen die er wel de nodige kennis van hebben. Heb je gelezen wat Gabry zei over de oxazepam: het kan dus hyperventilatie uitlokken...Lees eens goed de bijsluiter van lorazepam want medicatie kan zich soms "omkeren" in resulataten en net geven wat je wil bestrijden. Toch zeker nakijken of angstgevoelens niet bij de eventuele bijwerkingen staat! 

Voor elke afbouwer: Sint-Janskruid is eventueel een optie na het afbouwen maar niet tijdens het afbouwproces als je het al niet regelmatig nam: het staat er voor bekend sterk te kunnen inwerken op reguliere medicatie dus let aub op met wat je door mekaar gaat mengen. Voor Geram is dat geen probleem vermits ze afgebouwd heeft maar liefst niet mee beginnen terwijl je afbouwt!

----------


## spiritueel

Tja,en hoe is het met mij?
Heb een vreselijke maagpijn,ben naar een natuurwinkel geweest en die raden mij aan
om arrowroot te nemen,het is wit poeder,kent iemand van jullie dat?
De maagpijn is ook een reden dat ik met de paroxetine wil stoppen,zit nu op 10 mg
Heb nu de vloeibare,en een afbouwschema,wat denken jullie hiervan?
week 1 19mg slik nu 20 mg
week 2 18 mg
elke week 1 mg minder doe er dus 20 weken over,toch lijkt het me nog te snel
Heb wel een fikse hoofdpijn,maar gelukkig is er paracetamol
Geram,wat zal jij je vreselijk voelen,ik leef met je mee,ik krijg nu mijn hyperventilatie weer terug,maar als ik me goed ontspan
en mediteer,dan gaat het weer,en maar denken(hier ga je niet dood van) laat het gewoon maar komen,pffff
En Heleen,wat zal jij je belabberd voelen,en als je zo moe,komt het dubbel aan,ik hoop voor jou dat de suplementen snel helpen
voor iedereen die bezig is,heel veel sterkte,ik vind het fijn dat ik alles van me af kan schrijven en veel peptalk terug krijg
voor iedereen een dikke knuf en zet hem op,we komen hier allemaal doorheen
liefs Corrie

----------


## Geram

@ Annemieg, de lorazepam neemt de angst grotendeels weg, word er rustiger van. Ik kreeg ze toen ook tegen de angst.
Ik probeer een paar tabletjes van de 5 htp, werkt het averechts stop ik er weer mee, kan er een paar krijgen van mn kennisje om te proberen.
St Janskruid durf ik niet, stom he..
Zit weer de hele dag op de bank te hangen, ga me morgen dwingen om naar buiten te gaan, er moeten boodschappen gehaald worden, dus zal moeten.

@ Spiritueel, weet je dat 1 ml suspensie 2 mg seroxat bevat? En het flesje is na opening 1 maand houdbaar.
Ik heb ook afgebouwd met de suspensie.
Iedere week minderen is naar mijn idee veel te snel, je zou beter de 10% mindering kunnen handhaven. Dat is mijn ervaring, ik heb zelf 5 % afgebouwd om de 3 weken. En er soms 4 of 5 weken tussen laten zitten. Ik weet, dan duurt het nog super lang, maar wel leefbaar.
Nou is niet iedereen overgevoelig natuurlijk voor de afkickverschijnselen maar je kunt beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen.
Als je teveel en te zware afkickverschijnselen krijgt weet je dat je of teveel ml. eraf haalt of te snel mindert.
Ik heb anderhalf afgebouwd.

Heel veel sterkte Corrie, lfs

----------


## gabry

@ Geram

Ik wil ff heel snel reageren op de 5HTP...Dit heeft dezelfde werking als seroxat, het is in feite de voorloper van paroxitine, let hier mee op. 
St. Janskruid, ik begrijp je terughoudendheid, maar het heeft mij van mijn angst en hyperventilatie afgeholpen. Begrijp me goed ik wil niet nog meer verwarring verooraken voor je omdat ik weet dat je op een gegeven moment de bomen door het bos niet meer ziet, de een zegt dit de ander dat, doe waar jij je goed bij voelt en waar jij vertrouwen in hebt. Als jij je beter voelt bij 5HTP even kijken wat het doet. Maar ik wide je dit wel even meegeven. Succes!

----------


## gabry

@ Heleen

Och ik weet zo goed hoe je je voelt uitzichtloos en je maakt je wijs dat jij degene bent die er zeker nooit vanaf komt. Hou vol, heb vertrouwen in de supplementen, je zit in de voorbereidende fase nu. 
Maar ik heb me net zo gevoeld als jij!


@ Corrie

Lieve schat, dat is ook te snel. 1mg per week. 
Minimaal 1mg per twee weken, is mijn advies en liever nog langzamer.

----------


## Geram

Gabry, dank voor je info....
Misschien toch maar St janskruid dan.

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Gabry

Zie je wel,daarom is dit forum nodig,1 mg in de week nog te snel dus
Weet je,ik doe gewoon 1 mg in de 4 weken,of overdrijf ik nu
Gaat dan wel langzaam,maar ik heb alle tijd.
Nog geen reacties op de arrowrood gehad,voor de maagpijn,maar ja,gaat ook niet over de paroxetine,niemand kent het natuurlijk
snap ik ook wel,probeer het gewoon 
O ja,is lorazepam hetzelfde dan oxazepam,als ik al 1 wil slikken(heb het nog niet gedaan)wil ik wel weten of dat goed is
liefs Corrie
Liefs Corrie

----------


## spiritueel

sorry foutje,2x liefs Corrie

----------


## Heleen66

@annemieg en @Gabry

lieve Annemieg/Gabry dank je wel weer voor je/jullie bemoedigende woorden. Jij was ook nog laat op?! Het klopt, door de enorme vermoeidheid komt alles drie x zo hard binnen, en kun je af en toe niet meer relativeren, alles voelt dan zwaar, zwart en vreselijk. Om moedeloos van te worden, en dan wetende dat ik zeker nog ruim een jaar bezig zal zijn met afbouwen. En dat woordje geduld...."ja mevrouw dat kost tijd, u moet geduld hebben omdat AD tijd nodig heeft om te werken" grr.....weet je niet hoe vaak ik dat woordje geduld al heb moeten aanhoren...dan word ik zo boos....geduld.....geduld.....geduld.....ik heb geen geduld meer. Zucht, maar hier nu boos om worden heeft geen enkele zin, maar soms barst ik even uit mijn voegen van pure frustratie en wanhoop. En het klopt ook dat ik zoooooo graag van de AD af wil, maar na 18 jaar gebruik...heb ik vragen als, wie ben ik zonder medicatie? Zullen mijn hersenen nog wel functioneren zonder! Maar ohhhhhh, wat kijk ik we naar uit. En janken, breek me de bek niet open, hoeveel ik niet gehuild heb afgelopen jaren, zo ziek telkens weer van alle op -en afbouwverschijnselen en me hierin niet serieus genomen gevoeld. Ik heb wat gewenst dat een psych eens hetzelfde zou moeten doormaken als ik!

@Gabry, weet het Gabry, ik zit in de voorfase vwb de supplementen....maar had gisteren even geen geduld en kon ook even niet meer helder denken. Gelukkig gaat het vandaag een stukje beter met me, ben zelfs na boodschappen gedaan te hebben er op uit geweest voor een ander boodschapje (wat kaarsjes kopen) en ik had me vandaag weer is opgemaakt. Dat zijn voor mij tekenen dat ik wat beter in mijn vel zit, zodra ik weer oog krijg voor de buitenkant zal maar zeggen. Dat is dus ook zoiets, voordat deze ellende begon zag ik er altijd heel verzorgd uit, de afgelopen jaren wil ik alleen maar lekker zittende en vooral niet knellende kleding aan hebben, en aangezien ik heel veel thuis ben is dat dus vaak een joggingbroek en wijde trui. Als ik in de spiegel kijk zie ik geen sprankelende oogjes meer, maar een vermoeide vrouw die enorm aan het worstelen is. Maar ik knok ervoor om die sprankeling weer terug te krijgen. Dank je wel dat je er beng op dit forum en dag jij mij begrijpt en weet hoe ik me voel! Dat voelt een stuk minder eenzaam. Wat goed dat jij dat weet over 5htp, nooit geweten dat dit lijkt op seroxat.

@geram, ik wens jou ook veel sterkte toe met je angstaanvallen en hyperventilatie! Ik weet zelf heel veel over de "pammen", heb daar zeer veel ervaring mee. Dus als je hier een vraag over hebt, die kun je mij ook stellen. Die lorazepam neem je toch wel in op regelematige basis? Want hier geldt ook als je doseringen gaat overslaan je juist angstig kunt worden. 

@spiritueel, sterkte meis! We zitten in hetzlfde schuitje, we moeten volhouden! Kijk hier eens naar; http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/afbouwen.php

Liefs voor jullie allemaal, heleen xxx

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: Gabry en Geram hebben het al gezegd maar ik kan het niet laten het toch nog maar eens te herhalen:dat afbouwschema is véél en véél te snel. Wat Geram zegt klopt: 1 ml = 2 mg poeder. Tussen de afbouwbeurten laat je best minimaal toch drie weken: één week om af te wachten wat het wordt, één week afzien en één week moet je echt gewend zijn aan het afbouwen tot op dat niveau vooraleer je weer een volgend stapje doet. Je moet echt een week stabiel zijn vooraleer verder te gaan anders zink je weg in een withdrawl!
Wat zeker werkt aan natuurproduct bij maagpijn is zoethout. Het bestond vroeger in België in kauwtabletten bij de apotheker maar ik spreek nu van 30 jaar geleden. Maar het hielp zelfs tegen een maagzweer dus dat kan ik echt aanbevelen. Ik weet niet of je thee lust maar je kan ook bvb alle warme dranken vervangen door zoethoutthee maar ik zou toch verder zoeken naar een sterkere variant van het middel. Ik had inderdtijd de zweertjes van de Crohn ook in de maag en zelfs bij die pijn hielp het me een flink eind vooruit. Gek dat die herinnering nu ineens terugkomt...Nou ja, het is ook best lang geleden maar de stof zal niet plots zijn kwaliteiten verloren hebben! Enige probleem is dat je even zal moeten Googlelen op zoek naar een zware variant want de thee alleen is onvoldoende. Bij mijn weten mocht ik er zoveel van als ik binnen kon krijgen... Meditatie is inderdaad goed tegen hyerventileren, dus blijf dat zo mogelijk wel doen. Je ingesteldheid is ook zeer goed: het voor jezelf herhalen dat je er echt niet dood van gaat (ook al voelt het op sommige ogenblikken wel zo!)

@Geram: Sint-Janskruid mag bij jou wel hoor: jij bent helemaal afgebouwd dus het kan het afbouwproces niet meer beïnvloeden! De waarschuwingen gelden echt alleen voor diegenen die midden in het afbouwproces zitten. En over de rustgevende effecten zijn alle onderzoeken het eens: het helpt echt!

@Heleen: ja, net voor ik naar bed ga, kom ik altijd nog even op het forum kijken wat er overdag zo allemaal gezegd is: zo kan ik met een geurst gemoed gaan slapen! Nu, geduld is mijn sterkste punt soweiso al niet en ik kan me perfect voorstellen dat je het gewoon niet meer kan verdragen dat iemand het nog maar uitspreekt in combinatie met "dan zal het wel beter gaan"! En je MAG heus wel ontzettend boos zijn! Ze hebben ze meer dan één loer gedraaid dus die boosheid is meer dan terecht en kan je ook helpen vechten. Beter boos zijn dan gelaten!
Ook mensen die minder lang aan de AD's zaten, zitten met die cruciale vraag wat het gaat zijn om zonder te leven; "wat voor iemand" er uiteindelijk "tevoorschijn" gaat komen na het afbouwen dus het is voor mij erg begrijpelijk dat jij daar extra mee worstelt.Je bent immers jarenlang geëvolueerd onder invloed van de AD's en je verliest totaal uit het zicht wie je nu eigenlijk bent zonder medicatie. Je kan het je nu niet voorstellen maar de sprankelijkheid komt wel weer, alleen uit die zich misschien wat anders dan je je herinnert van vroeger, net omdat je ook een flinke levenswijsheid opgedaan hebt. De onbezonnenheid uit je jeugd ben je op een bepaalde manier wel kwijt maar dat betekent zeker en vooral niet dat je niet even gelukkig kan worden als voorheen. Je zal in ieder geval veel bewuster in het leven staan en door al je ervaringen ook een zeker wantrouwen opgebouwd hebben maar dat weerhoudt je er niet van weer sprankelend en levendig te zijn. Je hersenen zijn heus niet helemaal naar de vaantjes, alleen moeten ze wel de nodige tijd krijgen om te wennen aan een leven zonder medciatie. In dat opzicht zal jij waarschijnlijk iets langer dan de gemiddelde afbouwer nodig hebben om helemaal te recupereren. Je huilt ook omdat je door een rouwproces gaat: hoe gek het ook mag klinken, je neemt wel afscheid van een leven zoals je dat nu al 18 jaar kent en je ruilt het voor iets totaal onbekend. Naast angst geeft dat ook gevoelens van rouw omdat je afscheid neemt van een leven onder invloed en kiest om "clean" verder te leven. Vermits je wel weet wat je opgeeft maar nog geen idee hebt van wat je in de plaats krijgt is er een vorm van rouw voor de zogenaamde "verloren jaren". Pas achteraf zal je kunnen inzien dat ze niet helemaal verloren waren, dat je er ook inzichten door gekregen hebt die je anders niet had gehad. Maar dat inzcht komt pas als je lichaam het ergste van het afbouwen van de paroxetine achter de rug heeft; nu gaat alle energie daar naartoe. Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat je eindelijk weer eens een relatief goede dag gehad hebt!

----------


## Geram

@ Dank Annemie en ook Gabry, ik probeer de st janskruid.
@ Heleen, heel veel sterkte, ik heb 15 jaar verschillende ad's gehad en nog wat andere troep en de lora heb ik nu ook al jaren, weet wat het allemaal wel en niet doet. En doe het aub langzaam aan. Ik ben 2 keer op advies van de psych te snel gegaan en ben beland in het afbouwsyndroom. Daarna op dit forum gekomen en geluisterd naar wat men hier vertelde en dat is toch echt heel heel langzaam afbouwen.
Ik weet hoe graag je ervan af wilt, ook ik wilde dat en nam soms te snelle stappen die ik erg zuur moest bekopen. 
Heb zo ongeveer alle afkickverschijnselen gekregen, die er eerder ook kwamen door het veel te lange gebruik van de seroxat en dat maakte me echt wanhopig en soms niet te dragen. Toch volgehouden, ook dankzij dit forum want in mn nabije omgeving is er niemand die er iets van snapt en men me ook niet direct geloofde.
Wens je veel kracht toe en volhoudingsvermogen.

lfs

----------


## gabry

@ spiritueel

Nee dat is zeker niet overdreven! Neem je tijd, bij mij heeft het ongeveer een jaar geduurd alles bij elkaar.

----------


## gabry

En inderdaad lorazepam is ongeveer hetzelfde als oxazepam, diazepam enz. enz. ze komen allemaal op hetzelfde neer.
Wat betreft dat voor je maag, nee, sorry nooit van gehoord. Maar als het voor jou goed voelt gewoon proberen.

----------


## gabry

@ Heleen,
Ja het is enorm belangrijk dat je vertrouwen houdt en dat er mensen zijn die weten hoe je je voelt, en nog belangrijker die weten hoe je je straks gaat voelen. Het lijkt nu heel ver weg maar ook jij krijgt het leven weer terug in je oogjes.
Joggingbroek en wijde trui? Haha daar heb ik in gewoond!

----------


## gabry

@ Geram

Ik heb zelf de hypericum van Buurmans, verkrijgbaar bij Rozemarijn en Thijm al weet ik niet of jullie die winkel hebben. Ik heb begrepen dat die meer in het zuiden van het land zit. Wel even doorzetten, het helpt niet meteen, al merkte ik het al vrij snel.

----------


## spiritueel

Had vandaag eigenlijk best een goede dag,een eind met de hond gewandeld,was mooi weer,lekker zonnetje Gabry,ik ga die zoethoutthee kopen,drink nu veel natuurlijke rooibosthee
Wat ik nu merk is dat mijn fibromyalgie weer komt opzetten,de paroxetine was ook goed voor de pijn
Dat is wel weer vervelend,maar ach,kan er ook nog wel bij
Ga nu slapen,lieve meiden veel sterkte allemaal en hoop dat jullie een goede nachtrust hebben
liefs Corrie




ga

----------


## Geram

@ Gabry, een kennis heeft de St J kruid voor me gekocht, het merk Kira forte.
Probleempje van mij is dat ik bang ben geworden voor ad's. Nu is dit een natuurmiddel en geen ad, en toch zegt mn hoofd, het is een soort van ad.
Ik hoop dat ik het red om er mee door te gaan en niet de angst laat overheersen en er dan weer mee stop.
Ik moet de angst op de een of andere manier stoppen, maar alle scenario's van de afgelopen jaren, opnames ed schieten door mn hoofd.
Maar ik wil nooit, nooit meer aan een echte ad.
De spanning jaagt en angst door mn lijf pffff.
De spierpijnen zijn over gelukkig, dat is weer een pluspunt.

----------


## gabry

@ Geram

Je eigen gevoel laat je niet in de staak, berin er alleen mee als je er volledig achterstaat.
Maar ik moet je bekennen dat ook ik er heel huiverig voor was, ik heb veel overlegd met Carola en ze heeft me verzekerd dat dit absoluut veilig is.
Het mooiste zou zijn als je helemaal geen ondersteuning nodig hebt, maar ik heb er veel aan gehad de eerste tijd na het stoppen. Het duurt gewoon heel lang voordat alles in je lichaam weer in balans is en je op eigen kracht verder kunt. Erger zou zijn als je weer terug zou vallen naar de AD, dus ik zag dit als enige optie van de AD te blijven, want ik heb toen echt op het punt gestaan, ik begin weer met AD want dit is ook geen leven. De st. Janskruid heeft mij er doorheen geholpen. Maar nogmaals doe niks waar je niet achter staat.

----------


## gabry

Excuus voor de typefouten.

----------


## gabry

@ Spiritueel

Blij te horen Corrie! En dat zonnetje heb ik hier niet gehad! Maar goed dat je naar buiten gaat, vit D is heel goed voor je.

----------


## Geram

@Gabry, dank voor je reactie, Kira forte is een sterk product heb ik net gelezen. En na ook van jou gehoord t hebben dat het werkt ga ik ermee door. Ben wel een beetje dizzy in mn hoofd en hoofdpijn maar dat kan ook aan de spanning liggen.
Ook ik wil absoluut niet terug naar een gewone ad, dus dit is voor mij ook het enige wat ik wil nemen. De angst ervoor zal wel verdwijnen. Ben nogal een paniekje..

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: ik durf een beetje te hopen dat je goede dag misschien wel een voorbode is van het zich stabiliseren. Want zo begint het echt: met één dagje dat het wat beter gaat, dan weer een terugval en oh kijk, weer een betere dag en dan nog eentje...De rooibosthee vervangen door zoethoutthee is zeker een begin maar ik raad je toch aan om verder te zoeken naar een sterker extract van zoethout. Ik kijk zo even voor je mee! Wat de fybromyalgie betreft: afbouwen van paroxetine geeft enorme spier- en gewrichtspijnen. De vraag is dus of dit echt het terugkomen van de fybromyalgie is of dat het hier gaat om pijn veroorzaakt door het afbouwen. De tijd zal het uitwijzen!

@Geram: ik sluit me helemaal aan bij het antwoord van Gabry: doe niks dat botst met je instinct. De vraag is of het hier wel echt om instinct gaat dan wel om wat verkeerde informatie waardoor je erg bang geworden bent. Sint-Janskruid is geen AD! Zoals meerdere middelen (natuurlijk of chemisch) werkt het in op de hersenfunctie maar je zal er nooit moeten van afkicken. De precieze werking van Sint-Janskruid is niet bekend, alleen heeft men meerdere keren op rij ondervonden dat het helpt bij een milde depressie. Het heeft, zoals eigenlijk alles wat je inneemt (waaronder ook voedsel en drinken) een effect op je lichaam dus het kan ook bijwerkingen geven. Maar dat geldt voor alles wat we nemen (denk maar even aan chocolade). Als je ermee begint, lees dan overal (de bijsluiter, internet) welke eventuele bijwerkingen zijn en het is aan jou om te beslissen of je die erbij wil nemen. Als je de bijwerkingen gelezen hebt, weet je ineens ook of wat je nu voelt van het Sint-Janskruid kan komen.

----------


## annemieg

@Spritueel: ik heb even gezocht naar de kauwtabletten van zoethout (kauwen van zoethout is op zich al belangrijk want de interactie van het product met je speeksel speelt een behoorlijk grote rol) en ik vond twee varianten. Nutrisan ken ik van het nemen van vitamine D: daarvan weet ik 100% zeker dat het een betrouwbare firma is. De andere variant is me onbekend maar laat dat zeker geen beletsel zijn vermits ik bepaald niet thuis genoeg ben op de markt van kruiden- en plantengeneeskunde. Alleen jammer dat ik bij geen van beide producten vond om welke dosis het nu precies gaat... Hier komen de links: http://www.smeetsengraas.nl/nutrisan/rhizinate.php en http://www.supersmart.com/nl--Maag-d...L-500-mg--0501.

----------


## Geram

@ Dank Annemie, misschien werkt de lorazepam nu sterker ivm met dizzy zijn en hoofdpijn hebben. Dit kan ik wel aan, gaat wel weer over.
Het dizzy zijn was ik al gewend door het afkicken.
Ik ga ermee door, heb al wat gelezen en wil het een kans geven. Het is een sterk extract, het zou kunnen dat ik eventueel moet halveren. Maar eerst zo maar proberen.
De angst is nu weg, de paniek ook pffff
Heb net alle Sint cadeautjes ingepakt eindelijk en ga zo stofzuigen en douchen, beetje laat vandaag door twijfels en angst.
Dank voor je reactie en het vertellen dat het geen AD is. En je hebt gelijk, waar krijg je nou geen bijverschijnselen van.

Veel liefs

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: Sint-Janskruid staat er voor bekend in te werken op reguliere medicatie (oa de anticonceptiepil is daardoor een stuk minder betrouwbaar en het heeft op sommige chemotherapie ook gevolgen). Ik ga echter in eerste instantie er toch eerder vanuit dat het dizzy zijn een (zeer bekend) bijverschijnsel is van het afbouwen van de paroxetine maar zoals je begrepen hebt: al wat we nemen heeft een invloed en het is onmogelijk hierover zekerheid te krijgen. Het belangrijkste is dat het dizzy gevoel én de angst én de paniek weg zijn. Nooit vergeten dat je nog niet lang geleden afgebouwd hebt na jarenlang AD-gebruik en dat het een flinke poos kan duren alvorens je hersenen weer in hun oude plooi terugvallen. Ik heb jammer genoeg zelf ervaren hoe na 3 maanden op nul zitten, er toch nog flinke lichamelijke reacties waren ik vraag me ook nog steeds af in hoeverre het afbouwen me geestelijk niet ook een terugval bezorgd heeft...Maar alles bewijst ook dat de latere bijwerkingen dus ook over gaan!

----------


## spiritueel

Annemieg,je schreef dat het misschien een voorbode was,dat het zich misschien stabiliseert,maar ik ben nog maar op de helft he?
Van 20 mg zit ik nu op 10,als ik me zo goed voel,kan ik dan weer verder met afbouwen,een heel klein stukje?
Maandag kan ik de vloeibare halen
Wat lief van je dat je gezocht hebt naar de zoethout,je hebt het maar druk met ons
ik denk dat ik die van Smeets maar doe,die ken ik nl ook wel
Lieve meiden,wens jullie nog een fijne zondag en voor degene die zich slecht voelen veel sterkte
liefs corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: ik wist precies wat ik zocht met het zoethout dus dat was echt een kleine moeite hoor! En ik had er echt zo'n goede resultaten mee ondanks het feit dat mijn maag vol zweertjes stond...Met die voorbode op stabiliseren bedoel ik dat je lichaam zich nu hopelijk stabiliseert op de 10 mg paroxetine die het nu krijgt. Als je een week stabiel bent mag je afbouwen maar let wel op: 1 ml vloeibare paroxetine = 2 mg poeder dus je bouwt best af met 0,5 ml. En ik wil toch nog even benadrukken dat je echt een week stabiel moet zijn, anders ga je te snel en hoe leuk dat ook lijkt, je bekoopt het later toch! Hoe ging het vandaag?

----------


## Geram

Dank Annemie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Allemaal,

Ik kan even niet reageren op iedereen, ik sta echt in de overlevingsstand, ik voel me zoooo beroerd en lig het liefste in bed, heb zo'n behoefte aan rust. Weet dat ik "op achtergrond" meelees en meeleef. Dikke knuffel en sterkte, liefs heleen xx

----------


## Geram

Sterkte Heleen!

Lfs

----------


## spiritueel

Gisteravond naar een verjaardag geweest van mij zus,voelde me goed,veel gepraat,10 uur weer weggegaan
Jippie,lekker geslapen en vanmorgen met de hond gewandeld
Vanmiddag even naar mijn moeder,zij zit in een tehuis voor dementerenden
Hoop dat ze wat goed gemutst is,dan weer vriendelijk,dan weer agressief,maar ik blijf altijd lief en geduldig
en dan krijg je het ook altijd weer terug
Annemieg,ik blijf nog even op de 10 mg hoor,doe rustig aan,heb nog wel een band om mijn hoofd,die moet eerst maar weg,dan zien we weer verder.Heb veel veel last van mijn ogen,tranen en branden
Allemaal een fijne dag,en sterkte voor ieder die zich niet goed voelt
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: gewoon in "overlevingsstand" blijven staan en al lang blij dat je nog het forum volgt. Deze dagen horen jammer genoeg heel erg bij het afbouwen en ik vind het prima dat je voor jezelf een "overlevingsstrategie" hebt opgemaakt: een minimaal "to-do" liijstje met alleen het meest noodzakelijke en heel veel rust...Hoe je die rust invult (op de sofa, in bed, al dan niet afleiding van TV, computer, tijdschrift...) moet je zelf wat uitzoeken en kan verschillen van dag tot dag.

@Geram: met alle plezier...!

@Spriitueel: oef ik ben opgelucht dat je niet dadelijk alweer naar beneden wil gaan met de dosis! Liefst zag ik die band om je kop en de ergste last van je ogen ook wat geminderd alvorens een nieuwe stap te zetten want ik herken in beiden afkickverschijnselen. Geef je ogen voldoende rust dus even niet alleen lezen, achter een scherm kruipen ed maar ik heb het gevoel dat je dat al spontaan gedaan hebt en daarbij ook de broodnodige sociale contacten gehad hebt. Die durven er op moeilijke momenten wel eens op in te schieten terwijl je er eigenlijk ook net kracht kan uit halen. Tsja, Corry: omgaan met een naaste die dementeert kan ook al zeer zwaar zijn en is meestal totaal onvoorspelbaar. Wat ik geleerd heb, is vooral ingaan op de emoties die de dementerende vertoont en vooral geen vragen stellen die een beroep doen op concrete feiten (ook al zijn ze misschien net gepasseerd). Niet: "wat heb je gegeten?" maar gevoelens die geuit willen worden wel au serieux nemen, ook verdriet, boosheid ed. niet met een waarom want dat kan meestal niet meer beantwoord worden maar bvb wel met troostende gebaren, lichamelijk contact als dat toegelaten wordt...

----------


## spiritueel

Annemieg,even over mijn moeder,ik blijf altijd liefdevol,dat zit ook in mijn aard
kom uit een grote familie en ik ben ook het buitenbeentje ben een watje,zeggen ze,nou,dan maar een watje
Ben een spiritueel persoon en dat vinden ze ook maar niks
Oke,maar daar is het forum niet voor,dus tot de orde van de dag
Ik heb ook niet die electrische schokjes in mijn hoofd waar ik veel over lees
Wel nog steeds de maagpijn,en wil ook niet maagbeschermers gaan slikken,zal eens googlen of er iets op natuurlijk
gebied is
Buurvrouw komt binnen,dus wens jullie een fijne avondals dat mogelijk is en vannacht lekker slapen
liefs corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie,

Ik wil je even zeggen dat ik ook heel erg met jou meeleef. Ook ik ben HSP én spiritueel ingesteld. Ik begrijp je heel erg goed. Het zal me niets verbazen als Annemieg ook HSP, meestal zit ik er in dit soort gevallen niet ver naast. Maar dat even terzijde. Ik wens je sterkte met het vinden van de juiste maagbescherming en blij te lezen dat je je goede dagen hebt.

Lieve Annemieg, zoals ik al hierboven zeg en ik aanvoel ben jij ook een enorm gevoelsmens, dat kan haast niet anders. We coelen elkaar goed aan denk ik. Ik kreeg vandaag bezoek van 2 kanjers van vrienden van me, ze kwamen me wat opbeuren en het heeft geholpen, ze staan altijd voor me klaar, dankbaar dat ik ze heb. En ja, ik hou iedere dag in het schema bij wat ik van jou heb gekregen. Ik zal de bijwerkingen iets uitgebreider moeten gaan beschrijven. Ik ga weer door met ademhalen en hoop zo dat ik vannacht eens op tijd in slaap val. Alles goed met jou?

Veel liefs, Heleem xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: ik weet niet of ik een HSP-mens ben: wat wel klopt is dat ik inderdaad een gevoelsmens ben die flink wat onderhuidse spanningen oppikt en daar niet zo best mee kan omgaan. Een snauw kan me al flink van mijn melk brengen...Ik ben niet zo erg spriritueel ingesteld, eerder maatschappijkritisch.

----------


## spiritueel

Goedemorgen allemaal

Hoop dat iedereen een beetje heeft geslapen,ik als een blok
Mijn maag speelt alleen erg op,ook mijn slokdarm begint de pijn,ben continu aan het zoeken voor iets op natuurbasis,kan niets vinden
Krijg nu ook meer problemen met de afkikkingsverschijnselen,maar probeer toch gewoon door te gaan
Gelukkig heb ik die electrische schokjes in mijn hoofd niet
Ik slaap soms van 2 tot 4,heerlijk,en s,avonds lig ik er om 8 uur in,tv kijken,en dan 9 uur licht uit en slapen
Slik nu ook oxazepam,probeer het te beperken,maar lukt niet meer,maar niet meer dar 1 per dag
En de pijn van de fibromyalgie,slik ik paracetamol voor,maar dat helpt niet zoveel
Al met al,voel me niet meer prettig,maar we gaan door,gelukkig heb ik veel vrienden om me heen en een lieve buurvrouw,wel
prettig die steun,vooral met mijn hondje,probeer zelf nog steeds te wandelen met Bo(hondje),maar weet niet hoelang het nog kan,pfffffffff
Sterkte allemaal vandaag
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spriritueel: dat ontzettend veel slaap nodig hebben is mij ook mijn hele afbouwen bijgebleven! Al moet ik eerlijkshalve zeggen dat ik ook in mijn "gewone" doen een nachtrust van minstens 9 uur nodig heb (altijd, ook als kind en tiener en jongvolwassene nodig gehad). Vermits nu ook je slokdarm problemen geeft, moet je hier een knoop in doorhakken: of je probeert met hooggedoseerde tabletten (liefst kauwtabletten ivm speeksel dat inwerkt op zoethout) zoethouttabetten of je eist een gastroscopie en je slikt alsnog de klassieke maagtabletten (genre pantoprazole/omneprazole). Wat je vertelt (ook last van je slokdarm) doet mij sterk denken aan het niet zo goed aansluiten van de slokdarm op de maag (wat een "maagbreuk" genoemd wordt) maar de enige manier om hier zekerheid over te krijgen is een gastroscopie (ben je hier bang voor, vraag dan om het onder een roesje te laten doen). Het is echt belangrijk om uitsluitsel te krijgen over de oorzaak van je pijn want of je nu naar natuurmiddelen of klassieke middelen grijpt: de oorzaak weten is pas weten wat er opgelost moet worden. Ik herhaal nog maar eens: je kan bij het afbouwen die maagpijn er gewoon niet bijhebben en trouwens: als je een maagbreuk hebt, blijft de last, ook na het afbouwen! I.v.m. de fyrobmyalgie: ben je 100% zeker dat deze de pijnen veroorzaken: afbouwen van paroxetine geeft bij zo goed als iedereen spier- en gewrichtspijnen en verwarring onstaat dus heel makkelijk: ook ik had toen ik op 10 mg stond (en ook daarna bij het verder afbouwen) de grootste problemen om de hondjes uit te laten, net omwille van die spier- en gewrichtspijnen. Goed dat je een lieve buurvrouw hebt die het wandelen indien nodig van je over kan nemen: ik heb pas na mijn galoperatie een oplossing gevonden en toen was ik al flink over mijn grenzen gegaan maar ik had gewoon geen alternatief! Probeer bij alle lichamelijke pijn in te schatten in hoeverre die samen kan hangen met het afbouwen!

----------


## Lisa31671

Paxil (Paroxetine) - http://ttphamstore.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## spiritueel

Dag Lisa

Misschien begrijp ik het niet goed,maar ben je echt van plan om paroxetine te slikken?
Dan zeg ik:Niet DOEN.............
Wij zitten hier op dit forum om juist met goed advies af te bouwen en dat is echt goed advies
Het is echt een verslavingsmiddel,wil je er mee stoppen,dat gaat je bijna niet lukken,het is echt rotzooi
Heb je je wel verdiept wat de pillen precies doen,google maar eens even,ik hoop[ dat ook Klaas dit ziet
Ik ben nu voor de derde x aan het afbouwen,nou,het is een hel,maar ik zet door met hulp van oxazepam en ga nooit meer aan die rotzooi.Je kunt ook een ander middel krijgen wat misschien milder is
Ik hoop dat de rest van het forum dit berichtje snel ziet,dus ANNEMIEG of GABY of Heleen,HELP

----------


## Flogiston

Maak je geen zorgen, beste spiritueel.

Lisa31671 heeft zich vanochtend geregistreerd, heeft vervolgens om 05:45 één enkel berichtje geplaatst, en heeft verder niets meer gedaan op deze site.

Volgens mij is Lisa31671 geen persoon maar iets wat bekend is als spambot. Dat zijn zoekmachines die alle forums op Internet afstruinen naar bepaalde woorden. Zodra ze zo'n woord tegenkomen registreren ze zich en plaatsen ze één berichtje met reclame en een link naar een commerciële site. Daarna zie je ze nooit meer terug, want het zijn geen personen maar computerprogramma's.

----------


## spiritueel

Oke,klinkt ingewikkeld,nooit van gehoord,maar als jij zegt dat het goed is,is het ook goed
Heb nog even een vraag:Heb veel last van mijn slokdarm,mijn maag gaat op dit moment wel,alleen wel een irritante slokdarm
.Zit op dit moment op 2 en een half mg,en eigenlijk mag ik niet klagen
Af en toe wat hoofdpijn en misselijk maar daar valt mee te leven
Snap er niks van,bij de vorige afbouwpogingen was ik altijd doodziek en nu gaat het zo goed
Een buurvrouw zei; je was er gewoon aan toe om te stoppen,je ging er positief in,nou ja,laten we het daar dan maar op houden
Lieve meiden,ik wens jullie allemaal een fijn weekend,met niet teveel klachten en flogiston,geldt natuurlijk ook voor jou
liefs spiritueel

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve allemaal,

Hier weer even een update van mij. Het gaat, lijkt soms, ietsje beter te gaan. Ik slaap iig beter in, meestal lag ik tot een uurtje of 03.00 wakker en de laatste dagen is dat rond 01.00 uur. Verder nog godsgruwelijk moe, dat wordt (nog) niet beter, ik hou hoop dat dit beter word. Fog-feeling en wazig hoofd is soms wat minder maar ook heel erg veel last van. Spierpijnen zijn ook nog erg aanwezig en mijn concentratie is zo slecht. Ik kan bijna niet vooratellen hoe ik ook al weer was toen ik dit allemaal nuet had. Echt, de vlag gaat uit hoor, als al deze vreselijke bijwerkingen toch eens weg zijn. Ik ben gisteren naar 11mg gegaan, hier wil ik tot het eind van het jaar op blijven. Ik doe weinig en kom de dagen toch wel prima door. Erg veel behoefte aan rust om me heen.

Wat misschien wel leuk is om te vertellen is dat ik een FaceBook pagina ben gestart waarin ik mijn afbouwproces van de AD nu beschrijf. In eerste instantie heb ik hem voor mezelf gemaakt en zie het ook als een stukje therapie en kan e.e.a. van me afschrijven. Verder hoop ik stiekem dat ik misschien met mijn verhaal andere mensen kan helpen. Uiteraard kunnen jullie ook kijken, mijn FaceBook pagina heet "Mijn Gevecht Terug"

@spiritueel
Wat fijn dat je niet al te veel klachten hebt dit keer, het is je zo gegund! Kom op, zet door! Iid was je er nu dit keer wel waarschijnlijk helemaal klaar voor. Ik schrok ook even van dat berichtje die ene Lisa, ik dacht hûh....volgens mij staat jouw berichtje huer helemaal verkeer, maar gelukkig is het waarschijnlijk al opgelost.

@Gabry
Mag ik vragen welke supplementen jij gebruikte van De Weg Terug en welke hoeveelheden?

@Annemieg
Hoe is het met jou dan?

Jullie schieten bijna dagelijks door mijn hoofd heen.
Veel liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Heb nooit geen maagbeschermers gehad bij de paroxetine en nu heb ik pijn in mijn slokdarm
Maak me eigenlijk best zorgen,geen maagpijn meer maar vannacht een paar uur op de bank vertoeft
om dat rare gevoel in mijn slokdarm
Heb een paar paracetamol geslikt en toen weer in slaap gevallen
Maandag toch maar de HA,maar ik ben echt bang
liefs Corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie, ja nu moet je echt een afspraak maken met de huisarts hoor, dit is niet normaal. Sterkte meis vandaag!
Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Jakkie,lieve Heleen,nu word ik wel wat bang hoor
Ik las ergens op een site dat als je geen maagbeschermer slikt en je stopt met de medicatie dat de pijn dan weer wegtrekt
Ben ook bang voor dat ding in je keel voor maagonderzoek
Slik nu niks meer,dus hoop dat die slokdarmpijn ook weggaat
Sorry Heleen,wacht nog tot woensdag
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: Flogiston heeft gelijk: het gaat hier om een spamcomputer die reclame wil maken voor een bepaald product: één goede raad voor dit soort van dingen: totaal negeren, zeker niet op de bijgevoegde link klikken! Bij zulke rare berichtjes altijd uitkijken of het om een nieuw lid gaat en of het taalgebruik wel klopt met dat van de rest van het forum: hier is duidelijk als zoekterm "paxil/paroxetine" gebruikt maar we hebben nog al zo van die recame-posts gehad waar minder duidelijk was dat het om reclame ging. Klik alleen maar op een link als die gezet in in functie van een voorafgaand gesprek met een lid waar je al meer contact mee had betreffend je probleem.
Ik ben erg blij te lezen dat je toch naar de HA gaat ivm je slokdarmprobleem! Zoals al aangegeven kan het probleem liggen bij de aansluiting van de maag en de slokdarm (maagbreuk genoemd) maar het is gewoon ook echt beter om de precieze oorzaken van een probleem te kennen en niet zo maar in het wilde weg nu bvb maagbeschermers te gaan slikken. Er worden ook door huisartsen te gemakkkelijk pillen voorgeschreven zonder aabtoonbaar bewijs dat die het probleem gaan oplossen (zo zitten hier veel mensen die gewoon nooit of nooit paroxetine hadden mogen voorgeschreven gekregen hebben in de eerste plaats: ipv te kijken naar de eigenlijke oorzaak geven artsen vrij snel maar een tabletje in de hoop dat het wel zal helpen ipv goed te kijken naar wat er eigenlijk echt mis is).
Dat je deze keer minder ziek bent, zegt op zich niet zoveel en "er klaar voor zijn" is het zeker niet want de meeste mensen hier zijn supergemotiveeerd om af te bouwen en te stoppen! Zoals al eerder aangegeven: elk lichaam is een chemisch fabriekje op zich en het kan best zijn dat jouw fabriekje nu in staat is om zonder al te veel bijverschijnselelen, af te bouwen. Het kan echter ook dat je later een flinke terugslag krijgt maar ga je daar nu niet op fixeren want ieder mens reageert anders en telkens ook anders op het afbouwen. Gewoon blij zijn zo lang het lekker gaat en blijven langzaam aan afbouwen! Gaat het lekker dan heb je misschien het geluk dat je lichaam het afbouwen accepteert deze keer. Geniet van elk goed moment, wat later komt zien we wel en we pakken het dan, indien nodig, wel aan...

@Heleen: dat gruwelijk moe zijn hoorde er ook bij mij bij en samen met de spierpijnen, heeft het de hele afbouwperiode geduurd. Van zodra je stopt met verder afbouwen zal je langzamerhand merken dat het beter wordt. Dat gaat ook beteren als je een langere tijd op dezelfde dosis blijft staan zoals enkele maanden op de 11 mg. Heb je een speciale reden waarom je beslist hebt om tot volgend jaar op deze dosis te blijven staan? Er is niks mis mee om een "afkoelperiode" in te lassen als je denkt dat er een moeilijke periode gaat komen maar het is wel zo dat je daarna opnieuw de hele zooi doormoet en als er geen echte reden is om een afkoelperiode in te lassen, is het wel makkkelijker om, van zodra je stabiel bent op een bepaalde dosis, weer een stapje vooruit te zetten. Let op: ik heb echt niks tegen de zaak wat langzamer te doen maar alle bijwerkingen gaan pas echt weg als je op het nulpunt zit. Als je een moeilijke periode voor de boeg hebt is het daarentegen soms net beter om niet verder af te bouwen en alleen jij kan aanvoelen wat voor jou het beste systeem is. Maar houd ook in je achterhoofd dat het telkens lang duurt alvorens alle bijwerkingen weg zijn en als je wilt werken met langere periodes tussen de verschillende afbouwstappen, de algemene last nog langer duurt...Als je me vraagt hoe lang het duurt alvorens je nu stabiel bent na het overschakelen van 12 mg naar 11 mg kan ik daar echt geen concrete tijd op plakken maar je mag rekenen in maanden, niet in weken of dagen alvorens je lichaam helemaal gewend is aan leven aan die dosis. De ergste bijwerkingen zijn na ongeveer een maand wel een stuk beter maar ik weet niet hoe jouw lichaam zal reageren op een verdere lange dosis van 11 mg.

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie, slik je nu helemaal geen paroxetine meer? Volgens mij is dat echt niet goed hoor, je gaat te snel naar beneden. En zo'n slokdarmonderzoek kan (volgens mij schreef Annemieg hiet ook al over) kan onder een verdovend roesje gebeuren....daar merk je dan niks van. Oh meis toch, het komt goed, maar je moet nu wel even naar de dokter gaan en ik zou nu nig niet stoppenmet de paroxetine. Knuff xx

----------


## spiritueel

Oke,Annemieg en Heleen,heb nog geen problemen,maar misschien komt dat later dus,ga jullie raad opvolgen hoor,ga weer met een lichte dosis beginnen en ga morgen naar de HA
Bedankt voor jullie advies
ps;Ook mijn lippen en mond voel ik een branderig gevoel
liefs corrie

----------


## Heleen66

@Annemieg, dank voor weet je uitgebreide antwoord. Ik denk dat er wat miscommunicatie bestaat, ik neem nu 11mg en zei, ik wil hier tot het einde van het jaar op blijven staan, dat zijn vanaf nu nog ruim 5 weken. Dat is toch niet extreem lang. En dan in het nieuwe jaar pak ik weer door naar 10mg.....etc...iedere keer een week of 4/5.

Liefs, heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: dat komt er van als je niet stilstaat bij het feit dat "volgend jaar" al heel snel is! Het klinkt zo ver terwijl een periode van dik 5 weken echt een goede tussenstap is tussen twee dosisaanpassingen. Je doet het dus prima hoor, met een goede speling van een rustperiode die lang genoeg is om te evalueren of de stabiliteit die je voelt wel "echt" is! Je advies aan Corrie geeft ook aan dat je het hele afbouwen prima begrepen hebt en door hebt dat bijwerkingen soms lange tijd na het afbouwen en zelfs het stoppen ineens nog kunnen terugkomen. Jij komt er echt wel al voel je je nu een dweil: dat gaat echt over maar het kost wel de nodige tijd en het heeft geen zin de zaak te verbloemen.

@Spiritueel: ik ben het helemaal eens met het advies van Heleen en ik ben vooral blij dat je zelf inziet dat van 2,5 mg naar nul gaan echt een te grote stap ineens is. Ik had niet begrepen dat je gestopt was, anders had ik er al lang bovenop gezeten! Want de weerslag van te snel afbouwen kan immens zijn en het is echt te vermijden door het nodige geduld op te brengen. Het kan best zijn dat je als je verder langzaam afbouwt, geen bijverschijnselen meer gaat ondervinden maar speel op zeker en doe die 2,5 mg nou ook nog traag genoeg: dan valt het alleen maar extra mee als je er vanaf komt zonder nog een terugslag. Maar het feit dat je spontaan inziet dat deze stap te groot zou zijn is voldoende en ik hoop met jou dat je het afbouwen wat betreft de bijwerkingen, hierbij achter je hebt!

----------


## Heleen66

@annemieg, lieve Annemieg, ja iid ik begrijp het wel..."volgend jaar" klinkt ook ver, maar echt, het is al over ruim 5 weken. Goed voor jou, want dan sta je niet helemaal stil bij de tijd. Ik leef per dag. Ik geloof ook wel dat ik het afbouwen inmiddels onder de knie heb, ik heb er nu ook al zoveel over gelezen en ook het voek Van De Weg Terug geeft goede informatie. Ik heb genoeg teleurstellingen gehad en wil er geen een meer hebben. Ik wil het iid langzaam doen, niet sneller dan 4/5 weken tussen elke stap. Had je al gelezen dat ik op FaceBook een pagina heb geopend. Ik weet natuurlijk niet of je op FaceBook zit maar je kunt me eventueel volgen. Ik ben al bezig mijn dagelijkse ervaringen neer te zetten op deze pagina, het heet Mijn Gevecht Terug, Corrie is ook al lid geworden en kan me dus volgen.
Lieve Annemieg, dank je wel weer, ik ben dankbaar voor al je goede adviezen die je geeft, fijne avond nig hoor! 

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## gabry

@ Spiritueel oei...das link wat je daar doet inderdaad, en gelukkig hebben Heleen en Annemieg het snel opgepikt, ik hoop dat je hun advies ter harte hebt genomen en een kleine dosering neemt inmiddels.

@ Heleen, ik heb inmiddels aangesloten op Facebook.

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: ik zit zelden tot nooit op Facebook maar voor jou maak ik graag een uitzondering!

----------


## Heleen66

Dank je wel Annemieg, is lief van je! En jaaaa, Corrie en Gabry zitten ook al op mijn pagina, blij mee.

Liefs, heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Pffff,heb zo,n maagpijn,raar hoor,slik al jaren paroxetine zonder maagbechermers en nu pas maagpijn
Misschien heb ik het hier ook al neergezet,maar mijn hoofd is een zeef door de paroxetine
Wil ook geen medicijne slikken,is ook rommel,liefst iets op natuurbasis,de buurvrouw schrok van me,ik zie er uit als een levend lijk(hahahaah)zei ze.Wie weet iets voor de maagpijn,iets op natuurbasis.heb een rennie van de buurvrouw geslikt,maar is ook rommel
Ga mijn bed weer in
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spititueel: zoethout lliefst in de vorm van kauwtabletten want de interactie met het speeksel geeft veel; als je dat niet lust dan hooggedoseerde capsules. Mag niet als je bloeddruk te hoog is. Dat is het enige natuurlijke middel dat echt helpt en dan niet in de vorm van een thee want de dosis zoethout moet nu eenmaal hoog genoeg zijn. Maaar toch nog een keertje: het is echt belangrijk om te weten waar de pijn precies vandaan komt en daarvoor is een gastroscopie nodig. Uiteindelijk is al wat de oorzaak niet aanpakt, ook al is het dan "natuurlijk" een lapmiddel dat alleen maar pijnstillend werkt. Wat houd je tegen om zo'n onderzoek aan te vragen?

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hallo Annemieg, Gabry, spiritueel en Heleen,

Ik heb ff niets laten horen maar wel het forum gelezen.
Heb 2 weken ontzettend veel last gehad maar heeft ook te maken met externe stress factoren.
Ben zelfstandige en kan dus niet zomaar ff naar bed of rust nemen ( eigen schuld had ik maar een vak moeten leren)

Ben uit wanhoop naar de site" de weg terug" gegaan en heb de supplementen besteld.
Je wordt al direct zo sympathiek ontvangen als je het boek besteld (gratis op de mail) door Carola.

Het boek doorgelezen en veel van geleerd en direct besteld en binnen 2 dagen in huis.
Ben nu 3 dagen bezig en het lijkt of het al gaat werken maar ik juich nog niet.
Ik kan het iedereen aanraden sowieso het boek door te lezen. De schrijvers doen al 14 jaar onderzoek naar het fenomeen afkicken en alle vervelende bijverschijnselen waardoor je enigszins gerustgesteld wordt.

Ik blijf het forum volgen en zal jullie op de hoogte houden.
Spiritueel, succes bij de dokter.

----------


## Heleen66

@Spiritueel,

Lieve Corrie, meis toch, het klinkt niet fijn die pijn in je slokdarm. Getverdemme! Waarschijnlijk zacht uitgedrukt! Ik ben benieuwd of je al een afspraak hebt gemaakt bij je huisarts, net wat Annemieg zeg, wat houd je tegen. Laat het toch uitzoeken waar die pijn vandaan komt. En misschien valt het allemaal wel mee. En dan ben je toch opgelucht dat je bent geweest. En ik schrik nog even van iets. Ik las je posts nog even terug en zag dat je op 17-11 nog op 10mg paroxetine zat. En van de week slikte je niks meer. Lieverd, je moet het natuurlijk zelf weten, maar waarom die haast met afbouwen, je gaat echt veel en veel en veel te snel. Ik wil je zo graag behoeden van erge ontwenningsverschijnselen. Je zei gisteren dat je weer met een lage dosis zou starten. Ik maak me echt een beetje zorgen om je afbouw. 

Ik weet niet wat Annemieg hierover wil zeggen, maar ik zou haast zeggen, ga terug naar 7,5 mg en blijf hier een paar weken op zitten, en bij iedere daling doe je dit weer, 3 tot 6 weken! En dan als het aan mij ligt afbouwen per 1mg. Ik heb nu inmiddels al zoveel gelezen en zelf ervaren wat het is om te snel af te bouwen. Echt lieverd, doe het nou langzamer!

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## gabry

@ Ingrid Succes!! En inderdaad het boek alleen al is een "musthave" voor iedereen die af wil bouwen, je wordt er alleen maar wijzer van.

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo Ingrid,

Ja goed is dat boek hè van De Weg Terug. Ik ben nu zelf 2 weken geleden gestart met de supplementen en voel nu pas enigsinds wat verbetering. Ben blij voor je dat jij al zo snel resultaat hebt! Fijn dat je ook hier je ervaring met ons wilt delen. Mag ik vragen op hoeveel mg Paroxetine je nu zit? En hoelang slik je het al?

Groetjes, Heleen

----------


## Heleen66

Hey Gabry, Haha, jij poste net 1 minuutje eerder. We waren eigenlijk gelijktijdig aan het schrijven!

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen en Annemieg

Omdat ik zo,n vreselijke maagpijn had,en ik mijn fles paroxetine heb laten vallen,slik ik dus niks meer sinds de 22ste en ik merk eigenlijk niks
Weet dat ik misschien fout bezig ben,maar zie wel hoe het afloopt.Gaat het erg slecht,kan ik altijd een oxazepam nemen,maar dat wil ik zoveel mogelijk proberen te vermijden.Heb met de buurvrouw wwn afspraak dat zij mijn hond uitlaat,ze kookt ook voor mij,dus ik kan gaan liggen wanneer ik wil.Kwam er ook achter dat ik hier al eerder op dit forum was,lang geleden,nog veel dezelfde personen,Gaby,sietske en de rest ben ik vergeten,ook een reden dat ik wil stoppenEn lieverds,geef me niet teveel op mijn donder,maar de maagpijn was niet leuk meer en ik merk dat het nu al minder wordt
Af en toe spiek ik nog wel even hoor,houdt jullie op de hoogte
liefs corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie, wat heerlijk zo'n buurvrouw, dat zijn mensen die zijn goud waard. Ik wil je niet "op je donder" geven, ik ben alleen maar bezorgd en lees hoeveel pijn je iedere keer beschrijft aan je maag en aan je slokdarm. Maar als je zegt dat het al weer beter gaat, ben ik ook weer meer gerust. Doe rustig aan en doe vooral datgene wat goed voor jou voelt, 

Lieve groet, Heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen:ik ben je ontzettend dankbaar dat je zo om Corrie geeft dat je eventjes terug in de vroegere posts bent gedoken: weer iets bijgeleerd voor mezelf: ik moet dat ook meer doen want anders kan je minder goed de verschillende mensen individueel opvolgen en van goede raad voorzien.

@Corrie: Heleen heeft gelijk: je bent echt veel en veel te snel afgebouwd en de kans dat zich dat tegen jou keert is erg reëel. Kan je even aangeven hoe en wanneer je de laatste dosissen hebt afgebouwd? Heb je een tussenstap op 5 mg ingevoerd en ben je van dat punt naar nul gegaan? Hoeveel dagen sta je ondertussen "clean"? Ik zou zeker terug gaan naar 5 mg, eventueel als je nog niet te lang gestopt bent, is 7,5 mg inderdaad eigenlijk beter maar als je al 14 dagen op nul staat is het wat te hoog en vrees ik voor nieuwe opstartproblemen. Maar aub ga terug naar 5 mg en wacht minstens 3 weken maar liefst nog langer (zeker in dit geval) nl een week op 5, 6 om te kijken wat er gebeurt. De kans om in een withdrawl te vallen is echt heel groot als je van 10 mg naar nul gegaan bent en nu kan je nog terug...

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

Hoi Heleen,
Ik slik ruim 7 jaar paroxetine 20 mg. per dag.
Ben met 41 jaar de overgang ingegaan (wist ik pas achteraf, maanden harde borsten en niet meer ongesteld maar dacht dat het door spiraaltje kwam)en met 43 zulke heftige hormoonwisselingen, in korte tijd 12 kilo kwijt en wist niet wat er aan de hand was maar het ging zo slecht dat zelfs mijn man mij naar de dokter heeft gesleurd en de dokter zag dat het niet goed ging. Ik was zelf ook al naar de huisarts geweest om bloed te laten prikken maar daar was niets mis mee. Achteraf zei de huisarts dat er wel een kleine aanwijzing was in mijn bloed maar dat het moeilijk te zien is of iemand dan werkelijk in de overgang zit, wel dus.

Dus paroxetine, clonidine en oxazepam en weer aan de pil Ik kwam gauw weer in gewicht aan maar toch was ik niet tevreden dus naar een overgangsconsulente.Die raadde mij aan te stoppen met de pil want zij vond dat dat de overgang alleen maar uitstelde ( zit wat in maar anderen hebben er baat bij en moeten zeker niet stoppen) en ik me niet beter ging voelen alleen de heftige stemmingswisselingen waren gelukkig wel verdwenen.

Dus alles afgebouwd en nu alleen nog de paroxetine. (heb trouwens geen last gehad bij de afbouw van alle ander medicijnen).

In juli dit jaar van 20 naar 10 mg. maar dat bleek te snel, heb er 4 maanden over gedaan met alle vervelende gevolgen van dien en sinds 22 oktober de vloeibare Seroxat ( 1 ml is 2 mg paroxetine)en op 9 mg. paroxetine.
Hoopte eigenlijk om na 4 weken weer 1 mg af te bouwen maar heb besloten dat na de feestdagen te doen.

Lichtpuntje, ik ben 5 kg kwijt omdat ik geen honger heb maar zorg wel dat ik gezond eet. Af en toe maak ik nog wel de fout om te snoepen als ik me ff lekker voel maar dat moet ik dan even later weer bezuren dus daar kijk ik nu wel mee uit.

Ik ben een afkicker die niet bij degenen hoor die bijna geen afkickverschijnselen hebben maar ook niet bij die afkickers die amper nog de deur uit kunnen omdat ze gewoon de energie niet hebben. Uiteindelijk mag ik dus niet mopperen.

Mijn verschijnselen zijn: niet/slecht slapen
onrustig en veel hartkloppingen
bibberig/trillen (lijkt alsof je het bloed in je aderen voelt stromen)
hitte aanvallen ( geen zweetaanvallen want ik transpireer slecht)
kan heel geïrriteerd en opvliegend zijn.
duizelig en slappe benen
gewoon ziek alsof je griep hebt/ lusteloos

geen last van kopstoringen/stroomstootjes in je hoofd,last van mn ogen en ook geen spierpijnen dus dat scheelt.

Ik ga het volhouden want ben nu 50 en volgens mij is die overgang wel een keertje klaar en ik wil weer mezelf zijn zonder al dat gif.
P.S.: ondanks alles ben ik wel dankbaar dat paroxetine mij door de overgang heeft geholpen want ik wil niet weten wat er anders had kunnen gebeuren met die heftige stemmingswisselingen ( lees: hormoonwisselingen) .

Vroeger gingen vrouwen naar een psychiatrische inrichting omdat niemand wist wat er aan de hand was dus we hebben wel iets geleerd.

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo Ingrid, dat is mooi dat je zo alles uitgebreid beschrijft. Ik krijg het gevoel dat je wel weet waarmee je bezig bent. Je hebt zelf ook al ervaren wat het het met je doet als je te snel afbouwd, in jouw geval van 20mg naar 10mg in 4 maanden tijd, te snel dus. Je zit nu op 9ml en je bent ook al overgestapt op de suspensie, prima, dit kun je uiterst precies doseren. Is ook mijn eigen ervaring. Ikzelf zit nu op 11mg en dit nu net drie dagen. Ook ik wil pas mijn volgende stap maken in januari. Ik heb zoveel horror verhalen gelezen oer te snel afbouwen, ik ben er gewoon bang van geworden.

En die verschijnselen die je beschrijft, achhh ja, zo herkenbaar. Ik moet zeggen dat mijn onrust echt wel een stukje minder is geworden door de supplementen van de weg terug. Maar langzaam aan dan breekt het lijntje niet. We komen er wel.

Ik zit zelf trouwens ook met mijn overgang te hannissen, ik slik hiervoor overgangshormonen. Wat zou ik graag hier ook vanaf willen, maar eerst maar van de paroxetine afkomen, daarna zien we verder.

Succes verder en zou het fijn vinden als je af en toe wat post hoe het met je gaat.

Groetjes, Heleen

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

dank je wel Heleen,

Jij ook veel succes, ik post absoluut weer.

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen en Annemieg
Heb nog geen afkikkingsvrschijnselen,nog niet,slaap alleen erg slecht,wel nog maagpijn Begin me wel wat zorgen te maken
Ben bij de HA geweest en krijg een maagonderzoek,zie daar vreselijk tegenop,slang in je keel,heb gehoord at je wel ee roesje kan krijgen
Ook bij mijn slokdarm doet het pijn
Sorry dat ik wel eens in herhaling val,maar dat komt dus ook door de paroxetine en de tumor heeft mijn geheugen ook aangetast
Houdt jullie op de hoogte
liefs corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: ik kan alleen maar herhalen wat Heleen al zo goed verwoord heeft: wat ontzettend fijn dat je de moeite genomen hebt om voor ons nog eens alles op een rijtje te zetten (ik moet bekennen dat ik niet zoals Heleen de moeite neem om terug te bladeren en dan mensen en feiten door mekaar ga halen). En wat me toch opvalt: hier zijn meerdere vrouwen die zitten te worstelen met bijkomende overgangsklachten dus het zou misschien wel eens goed zijn om te bekijken in hoeverre paroxetine en de overgang mekaar beïnvloeden...Wel typerend dat de dokter achteraf gezien wel ergens in je bloedwaarde toen al kon zien dat er misschien toch moest verder gekeken worden of je niet al in je overgang zat. Wat ontzettend goed dat je zelf de stap gezet hebt naar een consulente toen het mis liep!(wat betreft die pil ja of neen sta ik ook achter je advies: wat voor de ene oké is, is dat voor een ander niet noodzakelijk). Je bent er verder al in geslaagd om op je eentje af te kicken van de clonidine en de oxazepam dus je hebt duidelijk wel de nodige kracht om ook van de paroxetine af te bouwen. Zoals je zelf al gemerkt hebt is afbouwen van paroxetine echter niet te vergelijken met afbouwen van andere medicatie: ook hierin zijn regeltjes van toepassing waarbij het alles uitmaakt waarvan je nu wil afkicken en dan nog reageert iedereen nog erg individueel. De overgang van 20 mg naar 10 mg was inderdaad al een te grote stap voor jou (dat is het eigenlijk voor iedereen maar niet iedereen voelt direct ook de nare gevolgen wat het nog verwarrender maakt). Ik heb de indruk dat je momenteel vrij stabiel staat op de 9 ml vloeibare suspensie en het is slim om dingen als de feestdagen mee op te nemen in je verdere afbouwplannen. Het geen honger hebben, is mij heel bekend: ik ben de kilo''s die ik bijgekomen was van het paroxetinegebruik zo ook weer kwijtgeraakt maar eigenlijk is het natuurlijk niet de uitgelezen manier om te vermageren...Verstoring van je eetpatroon (of het nu net meer of minder goed eten is maakt weinig uit) is gebruikelijk bij het afbouwen van paroxetine. Je doet het heel goed door op te letten dat je vooral gezond blijft eten en niet te veel snoept. En verder omschrijf je je situatie eigenlijk ongelooflijk duidelijk: jij valt niet in één of andere extreme categorie (zwaar afzien/geen last hebben van het afbouwen); je situatie is eigenlijk zoals ze in de afbouwboekjes zou kunnen staan (als er tenminste wat goede informatie te krijgen zou zijn!): slecht slapen, onrustig en overemtioneel reageren, hartkloppingen en hitte-aanvallen, bibberen, beven, trillerig zijn en een algemeen gevoel van malaise (alsof je griep onder de leden hebt), lusteloos, slappe benen (gelukkig geen spier- of gewrichtspijnen en ook geen kopstoringen)...Deze lijst had zo van mij afkomstig kunnen zijn en je merkt dat ook Heleen zich hierin perfect herkent. Deze afkickverschijnselen gaan je hele afbouwperiode duren maar je gaat merken dat sommige dingen sneller beteren dan andere en je gaat ook leren de dagen dat het relatief goed gaat, waarderen en op die dagen net iets meer doen dan tijdens de slechtste dagen van je afbouwen. Afbouwen van paroxetine is voor iedereen een beetje een rollercoaster die op en neer gaat maar als je je voor ogen kan houden dat het echt overgaat, dan lukt het echt wel. Ik vraag me alleen toch af of paroxetine niet vervangen had kunnen worden door een minder zwaar product toen je zo'n last van de overgang had maar op zich zijn dat vijgen na Pasen en doet het er niet meer toe voor jou (alleen voor mensen die ermee te maken hebben: vraag of er geen milder alternatief is waar je niet zo heftig moet van afkicken). Ingrid, ik denk dat ik in herhaling val maar ik heb het absolute gevoel dat jij er ook best komt met het afbouwen! Gaat het even niet zo lekker, dan mag je het forum gebruiken als klaagmuur pur sang: zowat iedereen herkent zich in wat je vertelt en het kan nu eenmaal veel deugd doen om eens je gal te kunnen spuwen!

@Heleen: je hebt het echt onder de knie: eerst paroxetine afbouwen en dan pas het volgende!

@Spiritueel: meidje wat ben ik opgelucht dat je toch naar de huisarts gestapt bent voor een maagonderzoek! Eis een maagonderzoek onder totale verdoving: dan merk je er echt niks van behalve achteraf misschien een wat hese keel. Het is de maag-darmspecialist die beslist welk roesje je krijgt maar je hebt als patiënt het recht om te eisen volledig verdoofd te worden: laat je niks anders wijsmaken! Het onderzoek duurt niet lang en als je het kent is het niet eens zo akelig om het zonder roesje te laten doen maar het is vooral erg ongemakkelijk en vermits er roesjes bestaan zou je gek zijn om daar geen gebruik van te maken (van de huidige roesjes ben je achteraf ook niet suf). Ik heb de indruk dat hoe langer hoe meer artsen zelf ook opteren voor een volledige verdoving net omdat het ook voor hen veel makkelijker werken is (dan hoeven ze zich evenmin te haasten en een patiënt die het moeilijk heeft is ook voor de meeste artsen erg vervelend). Maar bij sommige artsen moet je echt aandringen want hun argument dat het geen pijn doet klopt wel maar het is wel een heel vervelend onderzoek vooral bij de eerste keren: assertief zijn dus dan voel je er echt niks van!
Net als Heleen, maak ik me daarnaast zorgen over je plotse afbouwen. Paroxetine heeft de vreselijke neiging om pas na langere tijd te reageren om verandering van dosis (zowel naar boven als naar beneden) en ik ben erg bang dat je alsnog een terugval gaat krijgen. Want ook bij mij ging het tijden goed (afbouwen van 30 naar 20 naar 15 en dan naar 10 mg). Schijnbaar gebeurde er al die tijd niks met mij tot ik op een bepaald moment compleet door het lint ging. Dus alsjeblief: als je nog niet langer dan een week op nul staat, ga dan terug naar 5 mg en bouw vanaf daar per mg rustig verder af. Doe het om veiligheidsredenen: als het mis gaat als je langer op nul staat, kan je immers niet terug naar boven zonder ook weer opstartverschijnselen erbij te krijgen en je hebt kans dat je in een withdrawl terechtkomt waar je maar moeilijk uit raakt. Komen er als je langzaam afbouwt, geen afkickverschijnselen meer, des te beter en ik wens het je van ganser harte toe maar speel aub op veilig!

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

Hallo Annemieg,
Dank je wel voor je bemoedigende woorden, dat doet me echt goed.
Heb je er wel eens aan gedacht om afkickcoach te worden? Je bent daar bij uitstek zeer geschikt voor!
Een huisarts kan daar niet tegenop.
Ik heb net met mn huisarts gesproken ( ik heb 3 vrouwelijke huisartsen in de praktijk) en ik moet zeggen dat het een zeer prettig gesprek was. Ze zijn er al van doordrongen dat je niet even afkickt maar dat het inderdaad heel heel langzaam moet gaan. Ik heb even geklaagd over alle afkickverschijnselen (vooral de hartkloppingen) waarop ze positief antwoordde dat er eventueel een hartfilmpje gemaakt kan worden maar dat heeft alleen zin op het moment dat er hartkloppingen zijn. Ik heb al eerder met een hartkastje gelopen en mijn hart heeft geen afwijkingen of ritmestoornissen en ze verzekerde mij dat het geen abnormale verschijnselen zijn bij het afkicken., maar als ik het perse wil dan kan het.

Ook prettig dat ik serieus word genomen door de huisarts. Ze wenste me veel sterkte met afbouwen en dat ik pas na de feestdagen weer kan proberen te minderen als ik gestabiliseerd ben en zo niet dan gewoon een maandje erbij.

Lieve Corrie, als het kan volg het advies van Annemieg over de 5 mg. anders is het straks niet meer terug te draaien. Veel sterkte!

----------


## spiritueel

Ach lieverds,ik was al verstandig geworden,ben weer terug naar 5 mg
Ben niet zo lekker,dus houdt het even kort
liefs Corrie

ps,niet van het afbouwen hoor,maar ben snotverkouden

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: ik ben toch afkickcoach voor iedereen op het forum?! Maar je compliment doet me ontzettend goed: ik zit vaak toch nog met twijfels: ben ik niet te langdradig, dring ik wel door tot diegene met wie ik praat, ben ik wel goed bezig met mijn adviezen...? Volgens jou en anderen dus wel en dat maakt mij nog meer gemotiveerd. Wat goed dat je zulke uitmuntende huisarts hebt! De meeste kunnen heel wat leren van jouw huisarts want afbouwen is echt een heel zwak punt bij zowel huisartsen als psychiaters in de meeste gevallen: ze krijgen ook veel vertegenwoordigers van de farma-industrie over de vloer, die hen iets heel anders vertellen dan het verhaal dat je hier op het forum steeds te horen krijgt. De producenten van oa paroxetine blijven er bij dat je in 4 weken moet kunnen afkicken zonder al te veel problemen! Nu, wij hebben hier allemaal andere ervaringen en mensen die het probeerden (ook jij was in dat geval) lopen gegarandeerd met hun neus heel pijnlijk tegen de realiteit op. Het is tov artsen vaak afbouwen ondanks hen dan met hen! Ik vind het ook heel goed dat je huisarts je toch wilde doorsturen voor een hartfilmpje als je zo bang wordt van de hartkloppingen: better safe than sorry, vind ik zelf. En gewoon gerustgesteld worden kan ook van heel grote betekenis zijn...Maar het klopt wel wat ze zegt: hartkloppingen horen inderdaad bij het afbouwen; de meeste mensen krijgen hierdoor ook last van warmte-opwellingen en onrustgevoelens...

@Spiritueel: oh meidje, wat ben ik blij met het nieuws dat je terug een doorstart hebt gemaakt met 5 mg!!!! Baat het niet, dan schaadt het ook niet: je hebt al zoveel van die rotzooi binnen dat op veilig spelen bij die laatste milligrammen(of millilitertjes) er nog wel bij kan en je vermijdt op die manier dat het totaal mis loopt. Ik wens je veel beterschap met je verkoudheid en het is goed dat je erbij gezet hebt dat je daarvan last hebt dan hoeven we niet bang te zijn dat het toch ineens afkickverschijnselen zouden blijken te zijn.

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie, wat goed dat je naar de HA bent geweest, dapper hoor, ondanks dat je er angst voor had/hebt. Ik ben gewoon voor je opgelucht. Ik hoop dat het darm/maag/slokdarm onderzoek mee gaat vallen. En ik denk dat Annemieg hier zelf (correct me if I am wrong) ervaring mee heeft, aangezien ze de ziekte van Crohn heeft. Maar dat even terzijde. De adviezen die Annemieg beschrijft klinken mij erg gunstig in de oren, eventueel even onder een gehele roes. Voor beide partijen fijn, jij minder stress omdat je zo tegen dit onderzoek opziet en de dokter minder stress omdat jij geen stress hebt ;-). Enfin, ik zeg vooruitgang. En ook ik ben zoooooooo blij te horen dat je weer 5mg paroxetine bent gaan pakken. Misschien vind je het niet leuk om nu te doen, maar echt, voor op de lange termijn doe je hier zoo je voordeel mee en behoed je jezelf van heel vel ellende. Ik be trots op je! 

En snotterdersnot....dan komt dat er ook nog even bij, is niet leuk, zeker niet waar je nu midden in zit. Houd moed Corrie, je hebt verstandige keuzes gemaakt. 

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: ook ik denk met diepe dankbaarheid aan de moed die je opgebracht hebt: én naar de huisarts stappen om toch maar die gastroscopie te laten doen (eis een complete verdoving!) én het feit dat je toch terug met de paroxetine begonnen bent als voorzorgsmaatregel om maar niet in een withdrawl te komen...Een flinke verkoudheid kan je echt dagen onderuit halen maar onthoud altijd dat we je in gedachten steeds blijven volgen...(hopelijk hoeven we daar zelf niet verkouden voor rond te lopen!)

@Heleen: inderdaad de gastroscopie is me maar al te bekend! Ik kan hem zelf wel zonder verdoving laten doen omdat verdoving 30 jaar geleden niet zo gebruikelijk was (en toen werd je van een roesje nog een hele dag vreselijk suf dat dat was ook niet altijd een optie) en ik ondertussen geleerd heb hoe ik best kan ademen ondertussen maar het is nu eenmaal geen fijn onderzoek dus ook ik kies nu voor een volledige verdoving als het enigszins in het schema past. Waarom zou je jezelf extra ellende op de nek halen die echt niet nodig is? In België werken de meeste maag-darmspecialisten ook liever met compleet roesje (een tussenoplossing is het toedienen van Valium maar de ene is hiervan helemaal van de wereld, de andere beleeft de hele gastro even intens als zonder Valium - je weet wel: ons chemisch fabriekje...Het is soms wel vervelend dat de Nederlandse gezondheidspraktijk nog vaak erg verschilt met die in Vlaanderen gebruikelijk is...Idem met geneesmiddelen: zo kennen wij gewoon de vloeibare variant van paroxetine niet.

----------


## spiritueel

Dank jullie wel voor de opbeurende berichtjes
Kruip mijn bed weer in
liefs corrieXXX

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: veel beterschap gewenst en ik ben blij dat je toch even op het forum kon komen!

----------


## spiritueel

Heb een rot nacht achter de rug,weet niet meer of ik had gemeld over de maagpijn,maar die is op dit moment erg heftig
Jullie weten dat ik nooit geen maagbeschermers heb gehad,daar word ik nu voor gestraft
Nu sprak ik gisteren iemand die ook zo,n maagpijn van de paroxetine had en dat was na 6 weken weg,moet ik nu wel dat maagonderzoek doen?
De afkikkingsverschijnselen vallen nog steeds mee,behalve de maag dus,blw
liefs corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spritueel: ja meidje, laat alsjeblieft dat maagonderzoek doen! Het is namelijk niet zeker of de maagpijn ook bij jou na 6 weken zal over zijn en hoe langer je het onderzoek voor je uitschuift hoe meer blijf je er tegen aanhikken. Ik geef je hierbij mijn woord dat als het onder algemene narcose (géén roesje met Valium!) gebeurd, je niks van het onderzoek merkt en ook achteraf niet suf meer bent (ik heb gezocht naar het product dat hier in Vlaanderen bijna standaard toegediend wordt bij een gastro maar ik vind het niet terug - als je het echt belangrijk vindt, bel ik even met de HA om de juiste naam te krijgen). Ik heb begrepen dat men in Vlaanderen bijna standaard zo verdooft maar dat je in Nederland wat meer assertief moet zijn om het te krijgen maar ik kan niet genoeg benadrukken hoe belangrijk het is om te achterhalen waar precies die maagpijn vandaan komt. Vermits je ook slokdarmklachten hebt, gaan mijn gedachten vrij spontaan naar wat in de volksmond een "maagbreuk" genoemd wordt maar eigenlijk een slechte aansluiting van de slokdarm op de maag is. En zo'n slechte aansluiting GAAT NIET WEG, die heb je voor de rest van je leven en de enige manier om er geen last van te hebben is het nemen van maagzuurremmers (is niet altijd hetzelfde als maagbeschermers!). Ik ben trouwens geen voorstander van zo maar maagzuurremmers te nemen, zonder precies te weten wat er mis is met je maag dus ergens volg ik je zeer goed in je afkeer om het product te nemen. Zonder echte diagnose maar gaan experimeteren met mogelijke oplossingen is niet verstandig. Er bestaan vrij veel soorten van maag/slokdarm/twaalfvingerige darm problemen maar de enige manier om een echte diagnose te krijgen is een gastroscopie. ALS (en ik bedoel echt als) zou blijken dat je een zogenaamde maagbreuk hebt, zit er niets anders op dan maagzuurremmers te nemen en dat moet je dan ook de rest van je leven doen. Ik (en velen rond mij) hebben met vallen en opstaan ervaren dat als je toch stopt omdat je geen pijn meer hebt, de last binnen enkele tijd toch weer terugkomt. Maagzuurremmers werken niet direct, eigenlijk werken ze min of meer preventief dwz ze zorgen ervoor dat het maagzuur binnen de perken blijft, zo niet meer in de maagwand kan dringen en geen ontstekingen of zweertjes kan veroorzaken en ook niet meer in de slokdarm terecht kan komen. Als er jermee begint duurt het dus ook wel een tijdje alvorens ze optimaal werken maar de laatste generatie (pantoprazole) werkt al een stuk sneller dan de middelen van vroeger. Maar bijt aub door en laat dat onderzoek doen: het feit dat je ook last hebt van je slokdarm is een extra signaal dat er wat mis is met het zuurgehalte in je maag en er bestaat geen alternatief voor een gastroscopie. Wees assertief, eis een algehele narcose en je voelt echt niks van het onderzoek! Nadien weet je helemaal in hoeverre de pijn al dan niet samenhangt met de paroxetine. Ik ben al 30 jaar maagpatiënt, ik weet perfect waarover ik praat en ik kan maar niet genoeg benadrukken hoe belangrijk het is dat de diagnose eerst goed is alvorens met medicatie te beginnen (en eventueel later ook te stoppen want dat hangt helemaal samen met de juiste diagnose met bvb een maagbreuk mag je gewoon nooit stoppen met de medicatie).

----------


## annemieg

@Spritueel: je moet de maag-darmarts BIJ DE AFSPRAAK voor de gastroscopie zeggen dat je hem onder algehele verdoving wilt want er moet ook voor deze zeer korte (algemene tijd: 10 minuten) narcose een anesthesist aanwezig zijn! Alternatief om geen anasthesist te moeten inschakelen is een roesje met Valium maar dat werkt niet bij iedereen even goed (bij mij wel: ik ben er helemaal van "van de wereld" maar ik wil ook hierin eerlijk tegenover jou zijn...)

----------


## spiritueel

Wat ben je ook een lieverd,Annemieg,maar ik krijg een algehele verdoving en weet ook al wanneer
Maandag 25 november om 9 uur,kon kiezen tussen 9 uur en 2 uur,dan maar 9 uur,ben ik er af
Kreeg vanmorgen van mijn zus een losec en het hielp wel,maar de pijn komt wel weer terug,ga nu weer 1 slikken
O ja,even over de paroxetine,nog steeds zonder,maar nog geen afkikkingsverschijnselen,missien komt dat nog,maar ga niet weer slikken
Dank jullie wel voor de berichtjes,geeft wel steun
liefs corrie XX

----------


## annemieg

@Spriritueel: wat ben ik blij dat je doorzet maar ook dat je het voor mekaar gekregen hebt om algemene narcose te krijgen. Het is hier in Vlaanderen heel normaal maar ik heb begrepen dat dokters in Nederland toch nog een iets andere kijk (zal wel opleiding) op pijn en ongemak hebben en daar nog al eens moeilijk durven over doen. Het is een pak van mijn hart dat jij dus in ieder geval het onderzoek krijgt onder algehele verdoving. Losec is in zeer goed middel maar wel nog van de vorige generatie maagzuurremmers (want het is een maagzuurremmer); de huidige werken nog iets sneller al kan voor jouw kwaal Losec toch een betere optie blijken te zijn, dat kan ik niet inschatten vermits we nog geen diagnose hebben. Houd wel in je achterhoofd dat je een maagzuurremmend middel niet voor enkele dagen moet nemen maar meestal minimaal 1 maand. Wat ik even niet begrijp is de datum die je opgeeft: maandag 25 november is toch maandag deze week (die dus gepasseerd is)?! Als je bedoelt volgende week maandag raad ik je aan toch niet te veel Losec te nemen om de doodeenvoudige reden dat de inname sterk de uitslag van het onderzoek kan beïnvloeden: door de snelle werking zou het kunnen dat men niet meer kan zien wat er nu eigenlijk mis is met je maag, tenzij het om een maagbreuk gaat (die gaat nooit weg). Als je een zeer accurate diagnose wil krijgen (en dat is denk ik toch net de bedoeling) mag je tijdens het weekend geen Losec meer gebruiken en je moet zeker melden dat je het de afgelopen week genomen hebt.
We gaan allemaal duimen dat je geen terugval krijgt van de paroxetine!

----------


## spiritueel

Ohhh,ben zo,n warhoofd,het is maandag 2 december,heb gebeld,omdat ik dacht dat er een 5 achter stond,de pen lekte,was ook zo
Om 9 uur,mooi op tijd,een vriendin gaat mee,moet ivm het roesje wel langer blijven,maar ze neemt leesvoer mee en gaat in het restaurant
zitten,komt allemaal goed
Ik voel me echt belabberd,misselijk,mijn tong en lippen branden,toch maagzuur? Heb geen trek,dus al 2 kg kwijt en ben al niet een vette haan.Ook slaap ik slecht door de pijn
Houdt jullie op de hoogte
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: goed dat je een vriendin meeneemt naar het onderzoek: iedereen zou iemand bij zich moeten hebben als zij de eerste keer dit onderzoek moet krijgen want je bent toch gestresst en kan afleiding goed gebruiken. Ik durf me echt niet uit te spreken over de symptomen daarom ben ik zo ontzettend tevreden dat je het onderzoek krijgt. Belabberd zijn en misselijk zijn mij heel bekende symptomen van maagzuurbranden en ik kreeg ook keelpijn maar brandende lippen en mond zeggen mij direct zo niks, wel een zure smaak in de mond toen ik maagzweertjes had. Niet vergeten te vermelden dat je Losec genomen hebt, hoeveel en hoelang en dat het hielp!

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

Hoi Corrie,

Ik ken het verschijnsel ook niet dus veel succes maandag!
Ben nu een week met de supplementen van de weg terug bezig en ik moet toch echt zeggen dat het iedere dag een beetje beter gaat.
Het is niet goedkoop maar ik heb ze vergeleken met de supplementen van De Roode Roos en ze zijn veel geconcentreerder dus al met al kom je gelijk uit. Ik slaap ook beter en dat scheelt enorm voor de dag.
Ik houd jullie op de hoogte over het verloop en misschien kan ik meerdere mensen hoop geven.
In januari ga ik verder afbouwen zodat ik geen slechte feestdagen heb ( ga ik vanuit).

Iedereen veel succes.

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: ik hoor hoe langer hoe meer dat de supplementen van "De weg terug" zeer goed werken bij de ondersteuning van het afbouwen. Dat is positief: ik ben zonder afgebouwd en heb dus geen ervaring maar ik heb hoe langer hoe meer de indruk dat de supplementen echt goed uitgekozen zijn en net dat verschil kunnen maken bij het afbouwen. Bedankt dus heel erg voor je reactie: het is net superbelangrijk dat mensen bij wie het afbouwen wel goed verloopt, ook op het forum aan bod komen want alle mogelijke tips om het afbouwen dragelijk te maken zijn meer dan goed besteed hier waar het toch vaak een poel van ellende kan zijn...

----------


## spiritueel

Fijn voor je Ingrid dat het goed werkt,ik heb afgebouwd zonder de supplementen en had helemaal geen klachten,terwijl 2 vorige pogingen
ik echt doodziek was.Hoeveel heb je nu afgebouwd?
Ik duim voor je dat het goed blijft
lieve gr en allemaal een fijn weekend,hopelijk allemaal een beetje fit

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

Hoi Corrie,
Ik kom van 20 mg. In juli naar nu 9 mg. Paroxetine.
Ik ben eigenlijk van jongs af aan geïnteresseerd geweest in natuurlijke geneeskunde en wilde dat ook gaan studeren maar het is anders gelopen.
Ik zal reguliere geneeskunde nooit ondermijnen maar ik ben wel van mening dat beide naast elkaar moeten kunnen worden toegepast en daar waar mogelijk samen moeten kunnen werken.

Ik slikte al voedingssupplementen vanwege overgangsklachten maar nooit ter vervanging maar als toevoeging vandaar ook mijn interesse in het boek "de weg terug" en ik hoop dat het me kan helpen verder af te bouwen naar een leven zonder AD. Ik zal daarom ook regelmatig iets laten weten zodat anderen er iets aan kunnen hebben.

P.s mijn huisarts is ervan op de hoogte en ze reageerde positief dus wie weet.
Iedereen een goed weekend!

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid, ik waardeer het erg dat je ons toch op de hoogte blijft houden ook al heb je zelf geen klachten. Want je hebt overschot van gelijk: iedereen heeft wat aan de ervaringen van anderen en we hebben net nood aan positieve ervaringen en met info over hoe je toch wat makkelijker kan afbouwen. En tot nu toe is iedereen die met de supplementen van "De weg terug" begon meer dan tevreden. Ben het trouwens volkomen met je eens: reguliere en zogenaamde "alternatieve" geneeskunde zouden moeten samenwerken waar mogelijk ipv mekaar zo te bekampen. Zelf heb ik goede ervaringen met acupunctuur (spanningshoofdpijn en peesontsteking) maar er zijn ook domeinen waarop de accupuncturiste vlakaf zei niet te kunnen helpen (schildklier) en waar men geprobeerd heeft maar wat niet werkte (diarree door de Crohn). De diarree is opgelost door een antroposofisch arts naar wie mijn toenmalig huisarts zelf doorverwezen had! Ook jouw huisarts reageert positief, dus ze bestaan wel, die mensen die over het muurtje kunnen kijken; alleen zijn ze nog veel te zeldzaam.

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve allemaal,

Ja....ze werken echt, ik ben nu 3 weken bezig met de supplementen van "De Weg Terug" en ik voel me best ok. Dat is erg lang geleden dat ik dat heb gezegd. Ik voel me nog niet goed, maar oke is al een hele grote stap voorruit. Iedere morgen als ik wakker word check ik mezelf...war ervaar ik, wat voel ik. De laatste dagen heb ik zelfs zin om op te staan en de dag tegemoet te treden. Het is echt heel erg bizar, ik had dit nooit verwacht.

En ja, de supplementen zijn duur (trouwens niet duurder als in een goede vitamine winkel) en ik betaal maandelijks € 130,-- . Ik realiseer me dat dit voor bepaalde mensen niet is weggelegd. Als ik in zo'n situatie zou zijn zou ik het er zelfs voor over hebben om een lening bij de bank of vrienden ervoor af te sluiten. Het gaat hiet om mijn gezondheid! Nu is het niet zo dat afbouwen zonder supplementen onmogelijk is, kijk maar naar Annemieg. Ook dit lukt, het zal iets meer van je doorzettingsvermogen vergen maar heus het kan ook!


Wat goed Corrie dat je nu geen last hebt! Vasthouden dit, en ik lees dat je al heel snel een darmonderzoek krijgt en je hebt geregeld dat je even helemaal weg bent, nou hoe assertief ben je dan! Alvast heel, heel veel succes gewenst! Ik zal aan je denken en laten we hopen dat er iets uitkomt wat verholpen kan worden. Wat Annemieg zegt over die maagzuurremmers, tja...wie weet is dat het. Dat zou toch fijn zijn als je van dat vervelende gevoel straks af bent. Jij ook fijn weekend.

Hoi Ingrid, wat bijzonder toch om te lezen dat jij ook al baat hebt bij de supplementen! En dat al na 1 week, geweldig! Ik word hier zo dol enthousiast van. Ben blij voor je en ook voor mezelf. Ik weet hoe het allemaal voelt en wat is het ons allemaal gegund om ons beter te voelen.

Fijn weekend allemaal en liefs van mij, Heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: ja het lukt absoluut ook zonder maar het is nu eenmaal erg belangrijk om te weten dat de supplementen echt doen wat ze zeggen te doen. Voor mensen die een heel moeilijk afbouwproces hebben kan die wetenschap maken dat ze toch het geld ervoor bij mekaar gaan leggen (wat het hun ook aan opofferingen kost) en dan is het verschil tussen niet goed weten wat ervan te moeten denken omdat je er geen ervaring mee hebt en alleen maar positieve geluiden op het forum krijgen, misschien doorslaggevend. Fijn te vernemen dat het jou nog steeds goed gaat en ik wens ook iedereen op het forum een zo prettig mogelijk weekend onder de omstandigheden van het afbouwen.

----------


## spiritueel

Dag allemaal

Het is een wonder maar ik heb geen maagpijn meer
Ik kreeg van een buurvrouw een natuurmiddel(iberogast,3x per dag 20 druppels en geen maagpijn meer
Ik ben zo opgelucht,alleen,wat moet ik nu,wel of geen maagonderzoek
Heb een kennis die een orthomolucaire therapeut is en hij zegt wel doen,je maagslijmvlies is vast beschadigd van
jarenlang paroxetine slikken zonder maagbeschermer en dan weet je toch hoe het er uit ziet
Maar dan denk ik weer,dat slijmvlies wordt ook wel beter door de iberogast
Wat denken jullie?
liefs Corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve corrie, hoera, wat weer een fijn bericht! Wat moet dat een opluchting voor je zijn. Ik zou toch naar die orthomoluculaire luisteren. Nu krijg je de kans om dingen zeker te weten en anders blijf je maar zitten met wat als....en dat is niet goed voor je gemoedstoestand. Dan kun je na dat onderzoek er een streep onderzetten.

Lieve Annemieg, je verwoord het weet zo prachtig en met zoveel respect over het wel of niet nemen van de supplementen!

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## ingrid12

Hoi Annemieg,
Ik kom soms iets te positief over waardoor het lijkt of ik geen klachten heb. Ik ben gelukkig ook een positief mens maar ben zo dankbaar dat de supplementen het dragelijk maken. Soms iets te enthousiast maar ik word dan direct weer terug gefloten zoals vandaag. Verder gaat het echt beter alleen valt het dan tegen als je je weer even superrot voelt.

In ieder geval hoop ik dat ik wat positiviteit kan brengen aan andere medelijdsters.

Ik ben ook blij met mijn huisarts(en), dat is zeker, omdat veel vrouwen met heftige overgangsklachten heel vaak niet serieus worden genomen
en daardoor in een isolement terecht komen. Alleen jammer dat ik daardoor aan de AD moest.

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: ik kan alleen van ganser harte beamen wat Heleen zegt drie maal joepie! maar wel echt doen wat de orthomuclaire therapeut ook al zegt! Want het kan maagslijm zijn dat ontstoken is (en waar zelfs één of meerdere zweertjes ondertussen zijn ingebrand) maar het kan even goed een maagbreuk zijn...Dat kan je momenteel niet zeggen en het is heel belangrijk om toch de oorzaak te achterhalen, ook al doet de iberogast je duidelijk goed. Hier weer hetzelfde verhaal als met de Losec: zeg tegen de Maag- darmarts die het onderzoek doet aub wel dat je het genomen hebt en dat het helpt want het kan de maagwand er iets anders doen uitzien dan zonder dit middel was geweest en daar moet men heel erg rekening mee houden bij het stellen van een diagnose. Het gaat er ook om: hoe lang moet je nu verder met de iberogast... en mag je eventueel zelfs een hogere dosis nemen dan voorgeschreven in noodgevallen...Waarschijnlijk moet er trouwens voor alle zekerheid een biopt genomen worden dat onderzocht wordt in het labo. Maar ik ben ontzettend blij voor jou dat je eindelijk, eindelijk van die vreselijke pijn verlost bent want maagpijn is zo overheersend dat het echt je leven gaat overnemen.

@Ingrid: oh ja, het valt altijd vreselijk tegen als het een dag rotslecht gaat! Jij bént echt wel een heel positief mens en daardoor lijkt het inderdaad soms wel alsof je lachend door het afbouwen walst terwijl je eigenlijk overeind blijft omdat de supplementen ook bij jou zo goed aanslaan...Goed dat je daarop wijst want je postiviteit kan ook maken dat we je hier niet voldoende opvangen. Ik ben opgelucht dat je nog eens aangeeft dat er ook bij jou echte baaldagen zijn. Het is en blijft erg belangrijk om zowel je positieve ingesteldheid maar ook je klachten neer te pennen, zo kunnen we jou ook beter opvangen op momenten dat je dreigt even de weg kwijt te zijn. En het zet ook het effect van de supplementen in een realistisch kader: ze maken het afbouwen dragelijk maar het zijn ook geen tovermiddelen die alle last wegnemen. En het klopte ook voor mij dat ik op goede dagen snel te veel ineens wilde waardoor ik de dag(en) erna weer even gas moest terugnemen: ik vermoed dat het een karaktertrek is die wel meer mensen op het forum vertonen! Afbouwers zijn vechtertjes, anders zouden ze dit niet aankunnen!

----------


## spiritueel

Zo,het onderzoek is achter de rug,met een roesje is het een makkie Benieuwd naar de uitslag
En nu komt de grote maar,de afkikkingsverschijnselen komen,verdorie
Heb hoofdpijn,misselijk,de HA zegt,weer beginnen,jaja,niet dus.
Heb veel mensen die voor me klaar staan,dus lekker mijn bedje in,ook blijf ik boeren,maar dat zal wel door de maag komen
Als ik een tijdje niet aanwezig ben,weten jullie de oorzaak,dan ben ik te ziek om te reageren
Las ook een artikel op internet dat er mensen zijn die na een jaar nog afkikkingsverschijnselen krijgen,hoop niet dat ik daar bij hoor
Wens jullie allemaal veel sterkte met alles en ik hoop dat ik hier aanwezig kan blijven en niet zieker wordt dan ik nu al ben
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: wat goed dat het onderzoek achter de rug is en prima verlopen: ik werd wakker om kwart over 9 en het eerste wat ik dacht was: oh jeetje, nu is Corrie bij de MD-specialist, laat het aub goed gaan...
Tsja, meid: dit was waar ik zo bang voor was: dat de afbouwverschijnselen toch nog de kop zouden opsteken...Terug beginnen is geen optie meer: je bent langer dan een week zonder geweest en dan is heropstarten alsof je echt terug begint dus dat doe je heel goed zo. Het boeren is inderdaad nog van het maagonderzoek, dat is strakjes wel weg. Ook de rest voel je feilloos aan: nu maar lekker in je bedje en terugvallen op de mensen die klaar voor je staan: laat je nu maar even helemaal gaan want tegenhouden werkt alleen averrechts: het moet er uit...Het kan best zijn dat het eerst nog erger wordt dan het nu is (je beschrijft geen symptomen, wat ik begrijp want ik vind het al heel wat dat je toch nog een berichtje gepost hebt en ben je daar erg dankbaar voor). Je kan eventueel wat symptomen bestrijden met zoveel mogelijk natuurlijke middelen en af en toe een paracetamol. Als je zeer specifieke klachten krijgt, probeer dan toch een keertje op het forum te komen voor wat tips. Voor de rest kan ik je alleen heel veel sterkte en moed toewensen en goed onthouden dat we er altijd voor je zijn.

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo lieve allemaal, 

En hier weer even een berichtje/update van mij. Ik slik nu aankomende zondag 4 weken de supplementen van "De Weg Terug" en ik voel mij zoals ik me in geen jaren gevoeld heb! Eerst was ik nog twijfelachtig, maar echt, ze helpen mij enorm. Ik slaap steeds beter, ben behoorlijk actief overdag ('s avonds niet hoor, dan ben ik op en wil ik rust). Ik word vrolijk wakker en heb zin om dingen te ondernemen en dat doe ik dan ook. Moet wel opassen dat ik mezelf niet voorbij loop. Maar als je je jaren niet meer goed hebt gevoeld en dan weer wel....ik sta zelfs fluitend te stofzuigen. Gewoon omdat ik dit nu kan zonder ernstige bijwerkingen. Die kleine dingen ga je dan zo waarderen. Ik heb mijn kerstboom ook al opgetuigd....vorig jaar had ik er zelfs geen. Gabry voorspelde mij dat ik een hele andere Kerst zou krijgen, en ze gaat gelijk krijgen. Dus, er is hoop mensen, er is licht aan het einde van de tunnel. Waar ik dacht dat het mijn eindstation zou zijn, zijn er voor mij (eindelijk) wegen geopend die ikzelf nooit voormogelijk zou hebben gehouden. Ik leef weer, ik adem weer, ik geniet weer. Ik zit nog steeds op 11mg en blijf daar zeker nog twee weken op zitten. Rond de 22ste december wil ik naar 10mg gaan. Dan heb ik 4 weken op 11mg gezeten. Het enige wat nig niet helemaal weg us is dat wazige hoofd/fog-feeling, maar al wel sterk verbeterd. Ook mijn concentratie gaat steeds beter. Zo kan ik de laatste week met gemak weer 's avonds naar een film kijken en ook echt volgen, zonder dat mijn gedachten alle kanten op gaan.

Voor diegene die op dit moment worstelen...hou hoop...ik voel met iedereen mee die door een afbouwperiode heen moet. Ik ken alle onttrekkingsverschijnselen en ze zijn verschrikkelijk. Wat moeten wij oersterke mensen zijn; een depressie doorstaan vraagt al heel veel van de mens, en dan daarna afbouwen van Paroxetine! Je mag jezelf best wel eens een schouderklopje geven, want het is hels! Ik wens jullie een heel fijn weekend toe.

Liefs,
heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen, wat ongelooflijk fijn om te lezen dat het zo goed met je gaat! Dat je 's avonds doodop bent is normaal en ik vind het al een hele prestatie dat ze zo ontzettend veel overdag kan doen zonder al te veel bijwerkingen van het afbouwen. Ja, dat maakt een mens gelukkig: gewoon kunnen stofzuigen en andere klusjes kunnen doen mét het nodige plezier in die werkjes. Fantastisch dat je zelfs 's avonds er soms nog aan toe komt om film te kijken want veel mensen die afbouwen, kunnen niet zo best met een scherm uit de voeten zeker niet als ze moe zijn. Als die wat rare suffe kop de enige bijwerking is die je nu hebt, dan mag je echt zeggen dat het afbouwen meer dan lekker loopt want de mensen die tijdens het afbouwen zo'n energie hervinden zijn echt zeldzaam hoor: meestal komt de energieboost pas later, een poosje na het afbouwen. En het klopt ook wat je zegt: wij zijn sterk: eerst hebben de meesten van ons een (zware) depressie overwonnen en als ze op het forum komen, zijn ze bezig met afbouwen, wat voor bijna iedereen flink wat energie kost ipv te geven! Dan toch nog doorzetten betekent echt dat wij sterk zijn!

----------


## Heleen66

@Annemieg, dank je wel! Haha, nou een rare suffe kop heb ik zeker  :Wink: 

Ik houd jullie op de hoogte van mijn proces, het is trouwens heel erg eng om te zeggen dat het goed met me gaat. Bijna onrealistisch. En mijn energie is al heel veel beter maar nog niet helemaal optimaal hoor. Misschien schets ik het iets te optimistisch. Maar iig grote vooruitgangen. 

@Corrie, ik moest ook weer aan jou denken. Wat heerlijk dat dat onderzoek nu achter de rug is. Wat moet dat roch een opluchting voor je zijn. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het verder met je gaat. Ik hoop zo dat de ontrekkingsverschijnselen je niet teveel dwars liggen, en zo ja....je weet het, uit het hier, dan kunnen wij je zo goed als het kan morele steun bieden. Denk aan je.

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen,gaat hier niet goed,heb een verschrikkelijke maagpijn,eet en slaap niet
Heb op een andere site waar Klaas ook op zit mijn verhaal gedaan en kreeg een berichtje terug,veel te snel afgebouwd
Wild driwd,je ktijgt het als je cold turky stopt heet anders,kom er niet meer op,moet weer opstarten met een kleine dosis
Afgelopen weekend op de eerste hulp beland,stond echt op de kop van de maagpijn,wat een rotzooi die paroxetine
eten doe ik niet,ben 3 kg afgevallen,kan wel janken,blij dat ik jullie heb
Duik mijn bed weer in
Wens jullie een fijn weekend,hoop wat beter dan ik ben en ben blij dat ik mijn hart even heb gelucht,en misschien wat goede adviezen krijg
liefs Corrie

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve Corrie, dat is geen best bericht. Eerlijk gezegd was ik hier al heel erg bang voor. En ja, opstarten is voor nu net beste. Ben blij dat je Klaas hebt gevonden en naar hem luistert. Je moet je verschrikkelijk voelen. Ik hoop door de heropstart dat je je weer beter gaat voelen. Tot die tijd zal het moeilijk blijven. Je hebt iets geprobeerd wat niet goed heeft uitgepakt. Het afbouwen gaat nadat je je weer stabiel voelt echt wel lukken, maar langzaam Corrie, langzaam. Niet meer dan 1mg per keer afbouwen en hier 4 tot 6 weken over doen. En als je nou tijdelijk een maagbeschermer zou nemen, alleen voor tijdens de afbouw. Ik weet dat je het liever niet wilt maar soms moet je kiezen uit twee kwade. Als dit tijdelijk zou gebruiken betekent niet dat je je er de rest voor je leven aan zit en het maakt je leven wel een stukje dragelijker wat het afbouwen ook weer vergemakkelijkt.

Denk er maar eens over na. Voor nu wens ik je heel veel succes met de heropstart! Het komt goed! Hou vol!

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## spiritueel

Lieve Heleen,je bedoelt toch opbouwen he?
Heb niks meer,dus vraag mijn zus even wat pilletjes,die slikt ze ook,ja wie niet
O ja,wou een profielfoto neerzetten,dan weten jullie ook met wie je te maken hebt,maar lukt me niet
En nog iets,mijn emoties komen weer in alle hevigheid opzetten,ik jank om een scheet(nou ja) bij wijze van spreken,als mijn hondje me lief aankijkt,jank ik en als de poes(snoepie)is ze ook) en de hond bij me liggen,dan krijg ik een geluksgevoel en en ja hoor,dan komen de tranen ook weer
Ben ook met meditatie bezig,en zen(aandacht) helpt ook
Ach we komen er wel,moet alleen zijn tijd hebben.
Nu ik zo aan het schrijven ben,ga ik eigenlijk twijfelen of ik weer beginnen zal
Wens jullie allemaal een fijn weekend,zonder pijntjes e.d
lieve gr;Corrie XX
Ga weer aan de slag met de foto

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: Ja meidje het goede is dat je emoties eindelijk terugkomen maar aub doe wat Heleen je ook al aangeraden heeft en herstart terug maar niet met een hoge dosis. Klaas weet echt waarover hij praat: ook hij is afgekickt met een cold turkey (hij wist gewoon niet beter) en hij heeft jarenlange ervaring met het terechtkomen in een withdrawl (wat je krijgt als je te snel afbouwt, namelijk een opéénstapeling van afbouwverschijnselen die, omdat je veel te snel afgebouwd hebt, niet meer te stoppen zijn). Volg zijn advies heel heel nauwgezet, ik zou zeggen tot op de milligrram en ook letterlijk precies de tijd nemen die hij adviseert. Hij is de enige persoon hier op het forum die in gevallen van withdrawl echt gegrond advies kan geven maar het is dan ook superbelangrijk je aan hem over te leveren (want zo voelt het vaak toch een beetje!) en heel heel strikt zijn adviezen op te volgen. Want als het mis loopt en je gaat experimenteren zonder grondige backup dan is dat vragen om falen: paroxetine heeft namelijk de zeer veniijnige bijwerking dat het slechts heel vertraagt reageert op wat jij er mee uitspookt. Dus je krijgt vaak het valse gevoel dat het goed gaat, maar onderhuids woekeren de bijwerkingen van het afbouwen maar door en door. Klaas is een schat van een man met een kennis om "u" tegen te zeggen maar die kennis heeft hem jarenlang bloed, zweet en tranen gekost en neem dit maar erg letterlijk! Ga alsjeblief, alsjeblief niet weer twijfelen: Klaas weet echt waarover hij praat en paroxetine is zo vreselijk venijnig dat je altijd blijft hopen dat het alstoch nog goed zal komen, tot je zo ver weg bent dat er geen weg meer terug is...Deze keer moet je echt in iemand die het meegemaakt heeft, geloven en je totaal maar ook totaal aan hem overgeven: ik weet dat het best eng is om zo erg op iemand te leunen, vooral de momenten dat het schijnbaar goed gaat, maar Corrie, de consequenties van nu weer terugkrabbelen zijn echt vreselijk.

----------


## annemieg

Dit bericht is voor iedereen die bezig is met afbouwen van paroxetine, met of zonder voedingssupplementen van "De weg terug"! Meiden (en de paar mannen die ons volgen): er bestaat echt geen wondermanier om van paroxetine af te raken! Elk maar dan ook elk afbouwproces van paroxetine heeft dagen die een hel zijn. Dat is nu net het hele geniepige, verraderlijke aan paroxetine: het reageert met soms heel heel veel vertraging waardoor het voor iedereen op momenten lijkt alsof zij diegene is die de uitzondering op de regel is en die er vanaf komt met wat kleinere bijwerkingen. Jammer maar helaas ben ik tot nu toe nog niemand maar dan ook echt niemand tegengekomen die er zo makkelijk van af komt. Suplementen kunnen de bijwerkingen misschien iets milderen maar vergeet aub nooit of te nooit dat ze geen wondermiddelen zijn: iedereen die af wil zal bloed, zweet en tranen laten en niet een klein beetje ook...Het heeft geen enkele zin om rust in te bouwen als je geen behoefte voelt aan rust, dat voorkomt een terugval echt niet! De terugval komt uit het niks, je hebt dat absoluut niet in de hand. Het enige dat je wel kan doen als afbouwer maar dat is dan ook echt het enige is: LANGZAAM, heel heel heel langzaam afbouwen! Al de rest dat je probeert kan wel een doekje voor het bloeden zijn maar ook niet meer dan dat! Dus mensen, als je voelt dat je de wereld aankan, aarzel dan geen seconde maar stap ook in de wereld; voel je je rot en wil je liefst in bed, stap dan zonder schuldgevoel in bed en laat je even ook weer zonder schuldgevoel, verzorgen! Afbouwen van paroxetine is voor iedereen soms een hel, en er is echt niks dat je daartegen kan beschermen (daarom zit ik hier trouwens nog altijd, ik heb aan den lijve ondervonden hoe geniepig de bijwerkingen van paroxetine kunnen zijn!). Goed in je oren knopen: je voelt je rot door de medicatie, het ligt echt niet aan jouw persoonlijkheid maar aan de medicatie. En een tweede: het gaat over, ook al lijkt het soms wel zo lang te duren dat je alle moed dreigt te verliezen: het gaat echt over! Niks, maar dan ook niks kan de afkickverschijnselen weghouden, er is maar één regel waar je wel wat aan hebt en die centraal moet staan: bouw alsjeblief heel heel traag af want afbouwen op zich is al zwaar genoeg zonder dat je te snel gaat! Veel moed toegewenst!

----------


## Zwelgje

Het is bij mij nu ruim een jaar geleden dat ik begon met afbouwen van de paroxetine. Maar na een paar maanden afbouwen kreeg ik echt een enorme dip bij het laatste beetje afbouwen. Daarbij nog griep (of ook van het afbouwen?) Dus koorts, verkouden en gewoon heel erg depressief. Iedereen om mij heen was enorm geschrokken, zoals ze het zelf zeiden 'het leven is uit je ogen'. En zo voelde het ook. Ik had de energie niet om zelf actief iets te ondernemen, maar als ik in mijn slaap zou overlijden, zou ik er heel blij mee zijn geweest. Zo nog een aantal weken doorgegaan om te kijken of het beter zou worden, maar dat gebeurde niet. Dus in overleg met de psychiater andere anti-depressiva gekregen, citolapram. Duurde nog eens twee weken (maar dat is best snel) en toen zag ik weer wat licht in de duisternis.
Hierboven staat het ook beschreven, maar ik had een zwangerschapswens, daarom wilde ik stoppen met paroxetine. Nu, een jaar later, kan ik weer een beetje denken aan een kindje of zwanger worden, maar maanden lang werd ik al bang als ik aan een eventuele zwangerschap of een kind dacht. Ik was er van overtuigd dat ik het niet aan zou kunnen en nog twijfel ik heel erg. Terwijl dit mijn grootste wens was voordat ik met paroxetine ging stoppen. 
Ook mijn angst is wat minder, maar na die depressieve tijd, waren mijn angsten ook erg, ik kreeg ineens de angst om de telefoon op te nemen. Ik was al nooit fan van grote groepen mensen, maar nu durfde ik echt de straat niet meer op. 
Het duurt dus nu bijna een jaar dat ik aan het bijtrekken ben. 
Psychiaters onderschatten het afbouwen van paroxetine enorm. Ze geven toe dat het een lastig middel is, dat wel. Helaas wordt het nog steeds voorgeschreven aan 'nieuwe' patiënten.

----------


## spiritueel

Ben een beetje eigenwijs maar heb besloten om niet meer de paroxetine te gaan slikken
Heb eigenlijk geen afkikkingsverschijnselen meer,behalve de maagpijn
Heb ze jaren geslikt zonder maagbeschermer(wist ik veel) en nu nog steeds last van de maag
Slaap slecht,mede door de maagpijn,vandaar dat ik zo lang niet aanwezig was
Volgende week heb ik een afspraak bij een orthomolucaire arts,heeft mij ook van mijn candida in mijn darmen afgeholpen
Komt dit jullie ook bekend voor,de maagpijn,bedoel ik
Ook ben ik erg warrig,vergeetachtig,vergeet afspraken,ben alles kwijt,komt dat door het afbouwen?
Mijn dochter zei al dat ik dement werd,nou ja
gr Corrie

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hallo iedereen,

heb ff niets laten horen. Erg druk. Ik ben nu bijna 3 weken met de supplementen van de weg terug bezig en het gaat echt niet slecht.
Door de drukte geen tijd om me rot te voelen maar dat moet ik 's avonds bezuren. Moe, niet lekker, onrustig enz. Lekker vroeg naar bed.
@spiritueel, ik kreeg ook maagpijn en dat was ook 1 van de redenen om AD af te bouwen. Het gaat nu goed.Ik heb zelf geen last van vergeetachtigheid, warrig maar ik heb dat wel al een paar keer op het forum gelezen.Hoop dat het qua afkickverschijnselen goed met je blijft gaan, het is goed mogelijk dat dat lukt
@ annemieg, dank je voor het laatste berichtje, ik had dat ff nodig te weten dat het niet makkelijk is.

iedereen succes!

----------


## annemieg

@Zwelgje: oh ik herinner mij jou nog heel goed! Wat jammer dat je van de psychiater weer terug aan de AD moest! Ik ken het middel dat je nu gebruikt maar een klein beetje en het afbouwen zou iets makkelijker zijn dan afbouwen van paroxetine, maar het blijft een feit dat elk afbouwen en stoppen van AD's heel moeilijk is. Je moet voor jezelf eerst uitmaken of je nu verder wil met of zonder AD en pas als je echt helemaal gemotiveerd bent kan je denken en praten met je psychiater over afbouwen. En vooral: trek er voldoende tijd voor uit, doe het heel heel langzaam want anders loopt het zeker mis.

@Spiritueel: de keuze van al dan niet (her)opstarten ligt altijd bij de gebruikster! Verwardheid en verstrooidheid hoort bij paroxetine en ook bij het afbouwen ervan maar ik ben geen arts en kan dus niet inschatten in welke mate dit bij jou aan het afbouwen toe te schrijven is en welk deel nog het gevolg is van je vroegere hersentumor...Als het samenhangt met het paroxetinegebruk krijg je langzaamaan beterschap.

@Ingrid: ik vind het echt een hele prestatie dat je tijdens het afbouwen kan blijven doorwerken! Wat je beschrijft: moe zijn, je algemeen niet lekker voelen, onrustgevoelens...ze horen echt bij het afbouwen en vermits je enkel 's avonds flink wat last hebt, is het inderdaad wel zo verstandig om elke dag vroeg naar bed te gaan (als je dan tenminste de slaap kan vatten want liggen woelen en gaan piekeren brengt je alleen verder van kant). En het klopt echt wel: iedereen heeft afbouwverschijnselen al kan de ene z'n normale leven nog wel aan en een ander kan misschien een tijdlang helemaal niet meer functioneren en die moet gedurende het afbouwen even een time-out nemen. Alles bij mekaar gaat het jou wel redelijk goed af, krijg ik alvast de indruk!? Ik weet dat jij de boodschap dat het vooral heel traag moet gaan, goed begrepen hebt en het is erg verstandig dat je af en toe op het forum leest dat geen mens zonder afkickverschijnselen van paroxetine af raakt: dat voorkomt een heleboel desillussies al blijft elke terugval voor iedereen vreselijk balen en toch vaak ook angst dat het nooit meer over gaat...

----------


## Heleen66

Lieve allemaal,

Ik lees deze dagen wat op de achtergrond mee, ik voel me knap beroerd en lig door de ontrekkingsverschijnselen al twee dagen op bed, en sta toch wel zoals ik het altijd noem op "de overlevingsstand" Aanvankelijk leek het de goede kant met mij op te gaan, maar de klap kwam zondagavond, prikkelbaar, onrustig, huilen, kriebels in en op mijn lijf, koude voeten, gevoel van grote malaise, misselijk, lichte hoofdpijn. Nu weet ik inmiddels dat dit een verlate reactie is van de paroxetine afbouw. Zit nu 2,5 week op 11mg en de klap kwam dus zondagavond pas.

en iid Annemie...het gevoel hebben dat het nooooit meer goed komt, waardoor er dan ook weer daardoor tranen ontstaan. Maar wat ben ik toch blij om iedere keer jouw teksten te lezen, het hoort erbij, het gaat over, HET GAAT ECHT OVER. dan haal ik nog eens adem en kan dan weer verder, hoe moeilijk ook, maar elke dag is er eentje dichterbij om weer mezelf te worden. 

Voel me dankbaar dat ik dit forum heb gevonden, het voelt een stuk minder alleen, hoewel ieder van ons deze strijd zelf zal moet strijden. Ik denk aan iedereen die ook aan het afbouwen is, heel veel sterkte voor jullie allemaal.

Liefs, Heleen xx

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen: jij krijgt heel duidelijk nu de klop van de hamer. Venijnig is dat afbouwen van paroxetine hé: je denkt lange tijd dat het wel meevalt en dan is daar ineens, totaal onverwacht, toch die terugslag...Net vanwege die zo verlate reacties (en die kunnen varieren van enkele weken tot zelfs maanden na een dosisvermindering (of het gewoon stopzetten van het slikken) die paroxetine kenmerken is het vaak zo moeilijk om mensen te behoeden voor te snel afbouwen (al was dat bij jou niet het geval: jij weet ondertussen wel veel van onttrekkingsverschijnselen na het minderen of stopzetten van een psycho-farmaceutisch product). Nu gaat het ook voor jou een tijdje moeilijk zijn: al wat je opnoemt valt onder de ook door mij gekende en doorgemaakte effecten en ik wil je er nog eens op wijzen dat sommige vrij snel weg gaan maar dat er ook bijwerkingen zijn die je het hele afbouwproces zal moeten meeslepen (bij mij oa dat "grieperige" gevoel en spierpijnen). Echt echt waar: het gaat over, deze verschijnselen horen onherroepelijk bij het afbouwen van parxotine en welk voedingssupplement of medicijn of levenswijze dan ook kan dit tegenhouden (daarom is men volgens mij net ooit met dit forum begonnen en bestaat het nog steeds: er zijn namelijk geen pasklare antwoorden, ook niet op de vraag die iedereen zich stelt nl "hoe lang duurt dit in hemelsnaam?"). Haal nog eens heel diep adem, bedenk je steeds dat het over gaat en inderdaad trek je ook op aanhet gegeven dat de dosis nu al een pak lager ligt. Voor de rest: laat je als het mogelijk is, helpen bij de dagdagelijkse dingen, zeg tegen de mensen die je nabij staan ook dat je afbouwt en dat je daarvan behoorlijk ziek bent (je hoeft je NIET te verantwoorden omdat je afbouwt, noch omdat je ooit beslist hebt een AD te gebruiken!), meestal helpt inderdaad in bed kruipen nog het beste. Voel je ook niet schuldig als je op de betere momenten plots in actie schiet: ook dat is heel begrijpelijk en dat je zo soms even over je grens gaat zal het afbouwen echt niet zwaarder maken: je kan zelfs kracht ontlenen uit wat doen op die tijdstippen dat het eindelijk weer even mogelijk is. Succes, meidje, ik denk aan jou en ik duim voor jou!

----------


## spiritueel

Dag ,daar ben ik weer even
Ben dus cold turky gestopt met de paoxetine,nou,heb ik geweten
Maagpijn,maagzuur,slaap zittend,en vreselijk moe kan de hele dag wel slapen
Ik verdom het om weer terug te gaan naar een lage dosis paroxetine,maar vraag me af hoelang deze klachten duren
5 november ben ik gestopt en doe niks anders dan slapen
Weet dat ik fout bezig ben,maar zet nu door
Ga nu weer naar bed
liefs Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: meid het spijt me echt maar in geval van stoppen via cold turkey is er geen enkele tijd te plakken op de afbouwverschijnselen. Je hebt contact gehad met Klaas en hij zal je vast verteld hebben dat op die manier afbouwen jarenlang bijwerkingen kan veroorzaken: hij is de enige die goed geplaatst is om hierover advies te geven want hij heeft het aan den lijve moeten meemaken. Ik kan dan ook alleen maar herhalen dat ik als ik jou was, ik zijn advies heel heel strikt zou opvolgen (ik weet niet wat hij adviseert omdat je al een vrij lange periode zonder paroxetine bent). Ik wens je het allerbeste maar raad geven kan ik hierin echt niet want dat gaat mijn eigen ervaringen ver te boven.

----------


## spiritueel

Hier be ik weer even
Sta op de kop van de maagpijn en dur niet meer naar de HA,ook erg lat van maagzuur
Ik slaap zittend,soms dan heb ik et zuur in in mond
Voel me echt beroerd en weet niet eer wat ik moet
Komt dit nu echt door het inens stoppen met de paroxetine
Lig hele dagen in bed,buurvrouw gaat met de hond uit
Duik mijn bed weer in
O ja,heb een branderige mond en lippen 
gr corrie

----------


## gabry

@ Spritueel 
Ik begrijp van Annemieg dat je al enige tijd zonder paroxitine bent en zelfs ineens gestopt bent. Dat kan jarenlang klachten gaan geven, en die zijn zeer uiteenlopend. Klaas weet daar alles van. Afhankelijk van de periode dat je al gestopt bent, zou ik echt overwegen om met een kleine dosis weer te beginnen tot je stabiel bent en dan wel op de goede manier af te bouwen. Heb je al eens maagbeschermers overwogen?

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat Gabry zegt: heb je al de uitslag van de gastro voor je maag en heb je maagbeschermers gekregen: zo ja: nemen en niet mee spelen want ze werken preventief en niet het moment zelf: ze beschermen je maag alleen op langere termijn en geven zelden een direct effect dus hier ook kwestie van ze lang genoeg stipt te blijven nemen. En ja, de bijwerkingen van het afbouwen kunnen jaren lang aanslepen als je stopt met een cold turkey: ik kan hierin geen advies geven, dat gaat me ver boven de pet maar ik kan alleen maar blijven herhalen: naar Klaas luisteren en exact maar dan ook exact doen wat hij je adviseert. Ik vermoed dat Gabry gelijk heeft met haar advies om herop te starten aan een lage dosis maar ik laat de eindbeslissing helemaal bij Klaas want hij is ervaringsdeskundige en ik niet.

----------


## spiritueel

Ja lieverds,maar ik ben al 7 weken paroxetinevrij,dus om nu weer te beginnen.
Heb ze ook geslikt zonder maagbeschermer,stomme huisartsen
Dus weet niet of het wel nut heeft
gr corrie

----------


## annemieg

Spiritueel: ja absoluut hebben de maagbeschermers ook nu nog nut! Ze zorgen ervoor dat het maagzuur vermindert en dat de maagwand eindelijk kan recupereren en in betere staat kan raken Zolang de maagwand niet kan genezen, blijf je met de maaglast verder rondlopen want je maag blijft zuren produceren dus de wand kan op die manier nooit helen en zeker niet als je niet voldoende eet of verkeerde dingen eet of drinkt En zo lang je weigert de maagbeschermers te nemen, zal je maag zich van zichzelf niet herstellen: ze is kapotgevreten en kan alleen mits bescherming pas helen Het zuur blijft de wonden openbranden en het gaat alleen maar nog langer duren alvorens de maagwand herstelt Die herstelling gaat niet uit zichzelf gebeuren hoor, daarvoor heb je net de zuurteremmers nodig! Wat betreft het heropstarten van de paroxetine blijf ik doorverwijzen naar het advies van Klaas: hij weet waarover hij praat en is zo wat de enige die jou hierbij echt vooruit kan helpen: grijp dus zijn uitgestoken hand en doe exact wat hij aanbeveelt

----------


## klaasvg

Ik lees weer eens even mee  :Smile: 
Annemie dank voor je grote vertrouwen, maar jij bent denk ik evenvele ervaringsdeskundige als ik! En ik waardeer je vertrouwen maar wil toch even zeggen dat mijn adviezen niet bindend zijn en ik alleen maar mijn kennis en ervaring kan delen. Of iemand gaat afbouwen blijkft zijn of haar eigen keuze, en hetzelfde geldt voor doorstarten. Het is namelijk ook niet risicoloos om door te starten, zeker naarmate je langer van het middle af bent is er een kans op een nieuwe adverse reactie. Ook heeft niet iedereen de jarenlang slepende withdrawal zoals ik hem heb gehad.
En er zijn ook mensen die na langzaam afbouwen alsnog een heel nare withdrawal hebben. Maar het risico hierop is wel veel kleiner na heel langzaam afbouwen.

Na 7 weken denk ik dat er een goede kans is dat doorstarten nog wel werkt maar zeker weet ik het ook niet. Ook moet de arts meewerken in het voorschrijven van de suspensie, of anders de gebruiker zelf handig genoeg zijn om de pillen te versnijden en exact af te wegen. 
Als ik zelf arts was, had ik allang een praktijk hiervoor geopend maar helaas ben ik ook maar gewoon ervaringsdeskundige...

En @spitirueel, ik snap als geen ander je dilemma, maar je maakt wel een fout door te denken dat je er "al 7 weken vanaf bent", in termen van herstel van paroxetine ontwenning is dat echt helemaal niets. Ik loop er nu ruim 6 jaar mee en heb nog steeds restversijnselen, hoewel ik nog altijd reken op volledig herstel op (nog) langere termijn...

----------


## gabry

@ spiritueel
Vanuit welke dosering ben je gestopt met paroxitine. Dus wat was je laatste inname?

----------


## gabry

Ik denk namelijk dat je alleen maar voordeel kunt halen uit het herstarten, zeven weken is zoals Klaas zegt heel erg kort. Het zal voor jou voelen als een teruggang, maar uiteindelijk denk ik dat je beter af bent. 
Je kunt dit proces eenmaal niet dwingen. 
Gras groeit niet harder door er aan te trekken.

----------


## gabry

Ik denk namelijk dat je alleen maar voordeel kunt halen uit het herstarten, zeven weken is zoals Klaas zegt heel erg kort. Het zal voor jou voelen als een teruggang, maar uiteindelijk denk ik dat je beter af bent. 
Je kunt dit proces eenmaal niet dwingen. 
Gras groeit niet harder door er aan te trekken.

----------


## gabry

oeps dat was dubbel..

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: hoi man, blij dat je even iets van je laat weten! Het doet me altijd goed om een post van jou te lezen en te weten dat je ergens op de achtergrond nog steeds aanwezig bent op dit forum. Ja, ik ben ervaringsdeskundige maar van afbouwen met een cold turkey ken ik echt niks en het maakt me erg onzeker om er een uitspraak over te doen, net omdat ik zo weinig eigen ervaring heb om op terug te vallen. Nu ik zowel jouw beschouwing als die van Gabry lees, denk ik dan wel: inderdaad, bij het afbouwen van paroxetine is een periode van 7 weken eigenlijk niks maar op mijn eentje achter mijn PC, ben ik zo bang om een verkeerd advies te geven waardoor mensen misschien nog verder van huis zijn...En oh oh oh wat hebben we zowel in Nederland als in Vlaanderen een enorme behoefte aan artsen die weten wat afbouwen van paroxetine is en die vanuit de juiste ingesteldheid en met de juiste kennis mensen een correct advies kunnen geven. Klaas, jij doet al een heel goede job door het verzamelen van informatie over die psychiaters en artsen die tenminste niet meelopen met de farma-industrie en die het afbouwproces voldoende kennen om het minimum aan juiste ondersteuning te geven! Dat is tenminste al iets waar mensen reëel wat aan kunnen hebben (wij staan in Vlaanderen nog nergens wat dat betreft; wij moeten ons zelfs "naar het buitenland" begeven om een forum te vinden dat lotgenoten voldoende kan ondersteunen!) We doen het dus allemaal maar met de riemen die we hebben en we bieden de ondersteuning hier op het forum op basis van de kennis die we zelf opgedaan hebben tijdens ons eigen afbouwproces...Helaas voor iedereen die nog moet afbouwen, zal het daar voorlopig bij blijven want een zinnig alternatief bestaat nog lang niet (en het ziet er voorlopig niet naar uit dat artsen massaal hun rug gaan draaien naar wat de farma-industrie hen nog steeds, ondanks alle kritische geluiden, kan wijsmaken: dus die blijven maar AD's voorschrijven en wie er van af wil heeft dikke pech). En zoals je zelf ook aangeeft is ieder afbouwproces anders: het enige wat we nu wel zeker weten is dat heel langzaam afbouwen met een vermindering van 5 tot 10% en een langere tijd tussen de dosisverminderingen, minder kans geeft op al te nare bijwerkingen of een withdrawl maar er bestaat inderdaad ook iets als te traag afbouwen (al vallen er veel minder mensen in die categorie naar mijn aanvoelen dan dat er mensen zijn die te snel gaan). En het klopt zeker wat je stelt: bij het afbouwen van paroxetine is een tijdsspanne van 7 weken helemaal niet lang!

@Gabry: mooie en tegelijk ook to-the-point vergelijking met het gras dat inderdaad niet sneller gaat groeien door er aan te trekken!

----------


## spiritueel

Mooi citaat Gabry;het gras groeit niet harder dan dat je er aan trekt
Gabry,ik slikte 20 mg,dus cold turky gestopt
Heb eigenlijk ook geen klachten alleen die maagpijn en dat branderige gevoel in mijn mond en maag
Heb ook last als ik lig,dus slaap rechtop met 2 kussens in mijn rug
Soms heb ik het zuur in mijn mond,gisteren moest ik even naar de stad en ben toen flauwgevallen
Mijn hondje,heb een maltezer zat in de mand op de fiets,ik voelde het aankomen en heb een echtpaar gevraagd of ze Bo,zo heet mijn hond in de gaten wilden houden.Ze hebben me met die odeurdoekjes,brrrrr,bijgebracht en ben weer naar huis gefietst.
O ja,weten jullie ook dat het maagzuur en dat brandend gevoel ook met het stoppen van de paroxetine te maken heeft,heb het nl nooit gehad.Ik wil zo graag weer op de normale manier liggen in bed,maar moet echt rechtop zitten
En ik ben echt niet van plan om weer aan die rotzooi te beginnen,ja,ik kan dwars zijn,maar heb al zoveel overwonnen in mijn leven,dit kan er nog wel bij
Rest me alleen nog om jullie allemaal een fijne kerst te wensen en een gezellige jaarwisseling
ik zie vreselijk tegen de knallen op,mijn hond is panisch,trilt echt vreselijk,ben al begonnen met tabletjes,maar die helpen niet,nu heb ik iets voor in het stopcontact,dan komen er bepaalde feronen los en daar moet hij rustig van worden,hoop het want kosten waren 35 euro,maar wil ook niet dat hij erin blijft.zet de radio ook maar aan op sterkte.Bo is echt mijn maatje, bij het stoppen van de paroxetine komen a de emoties weer vrij,nou,daar zeg je u tegen,en Bo kruipt dan tegen me aan en geeft me kusjes en dan komen de tranen nog meer.
Pfff,genoeg geschreven,maar begin echt niet meer aan die rotzooi,heb wel ergere dingen overwonnen
lieve gr Corrie

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: jammer maar helaas: feromonen helpen niet tegen vuurwerkangst bij honden! Ik heb eergisteren nog een grondig gesprek met mijn dierenarts gehad over het fenomeen van vuurwerkangst en het enige waarvan zeker gezegd kan worden dat het werkt is valium: ACP dat wel suf maakt, doet niet anders dan een locked-in - fenomeen veroorzaken: de hond voelt wel angst maar de spieren zijn zodanig lam gelegd dat zij of hij de angst niet meer kan uiten! Dat is bepaald niet diervriendelijk en het is nog lang niet bij alle dierenartsen geweten maar ik heb een (Nederlandse!) dierenarts die zulke dingen op de voet volgt en die alleen nog wil werken met valium. Dat kalmeert de hond (of misschien ook kat maar mijn katten hebben geen vuurwerkangst dus dat weet ik niet) tot echt in het diepste van zijn/haar lichaam en soms is de kwaal nu eenmaal erger dan het medicijn en voor vuurwerk bestaat geen ander alternatief waarvan bewezen is dat het echt werkt. Maaar wat ook zeker is, is dat de angst die het baasje uitstraalt overslaat op de hond en het alleen maar erger maakt! TV en radio hard zetten zijn goed als afleiding maar nemen ook de angst niet echt weg. Locked-in angst is nog erger dan angst die geuit kan worden...
De beslissing ivm de paroxetine ligt alleen bij jou: dat hebben we allemaal te respecteren!

----------


## gabry

@ Spiritueel

Nee, ik kan niet zeggen dat ik ooit iemand heb horen klagen over maagpijn in die mate waarin jij het hebt. Hoogstens maagkrampen. Maar er blijven uitzonderingen en ik kan ook niet zeggen dat het er niets mee te maken heeft. (Ik ben geen arts, slechts ervaringsdeskundige)
Hoe dan ook, ik hoop voor je dat een drama van het cold turkey uitblijft voor je, maar hu er rekening mee dat het een tijdje duurt voordat de paroxitine helemaal uit je systeem is verdwenen en afkickverschijnselen nog maanden later de kop op kunnen steken.

Wat ik probeer over te brengen met het gras, als je wil dat gras harder groeit, heeft trekken geen zin, het zal afbreken, geduld is de enige manier om gras te zien groeien. Dat geldt ook voor afbouwen met cold turkey, je zult geduld moeten hebben alleen dan krijg je resultaat.
Verder sluit ik me aan bij Annemie, het blijft jou keus, jou lichaam en geest. 

Succes verder.

----------


## Geram

Ik ben nu 2 1/5 maand gestopt en voel me zo beroerd weer dat ik op zoek ben gegaan voor een afkickkliniek. Alleen maar om dagelijks ondersteuning te krijgen. Maar helaas, die zijn er niet voor ad's.

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: je haalt daar iets aan dat vreselijk is: er bestaat zowat voor alles een afkickcentrum maar niet voor AD's: ze zijn volgens de fabrikanten immers niet verslavend! Sorry voor mijn sarcasme: het is mijn manier om te zeggen dat ik het in- en intriest vind dat deze vorm van ondersteuning ook al niet bestaat. We hebben weinig tot geen artsen op wie we terug kunnen vallen, integendeel: ze blijven massaal AD's voorschrijven en ze kennen niks van afbouwen. Toch een poging tot helpen: probeer eens met een privéberichtje naar Heleen: zij kon (weliswaar op een totaal verkeerde manier!) afkicken in een centrum: ik zeg er duidelijk bij: op een totaal verkeerde manier want veel en veel te snel dus ze is moeten heropstarten en is nu terug bezig met afbouwen. Heel heel misschien kan zij je toch verder helpen...Ik hoop het zo voor jou!

@Spiritueel: ik ben maagpatiënte maar ik had geen extra last van de paroxetine. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik gedurende de inname en ook tijdens het afbouwen altijd zuurteremmers genomen heb (nog steeds nodig heb trouwens!)

----------


## Heleen66

@Geram, wat vindt ik dit nou toch naar om te lezen dat je nig zoveel last het stoppen van je AD. Ik ga direct in op de zin die Klaas schreef, dat het ook mogelijk is nig ontwenningen te ervaren nadat je gestopt bent. En ik sluit me zo aan bij het gevoel van Annemie, het is gewoon schandalig dat we hierin niet professioneel begeleid kunnen worden en dat we elkaar zullen moeten steunen. Als er toch eens in levende lijve een afkickbureau bestond met afkickcoaches, ik had meteen een afspraak gemaakt....enfin....wie weet voor in de toekomst, ,maar daar heb je nu niets aan. 

Ik weet niet of ik je verder kan helpen, wat ik wel weet is dat herstellen ook eenmaal op het nulpunt zittende "gewoon" tijd kost. zie het als een gebroken been, daar kun je nadat het gips er vanaf is gehaald ook niet meteen op lopen. Je hersens en je lijf zijn ernstig op zoek naar het vinden van de juiste balans. En je bent nig maar 2,5 maand gestopt. Ik ken verhalen dat men pas na 6 maanden nog eens last kreeg van ontwenning nadat men al gestopt was. Het is een grillig iets, wat nou eenmaal niet te voorspellen is. Ik begrijp dat je langzaam bent afgebouwd, geweldig, wat een prestatie! Ik weet niet hoeveel jaren je hebt gebruikt, maar zie de positiviteit ervan, hoe moeilijk ook. 

Wat verder wel belangrijk is is dat je een goede multivitamine tot je neemt, ook een zuivere visolie wwarin het EPA gehalte hoog is, is erg goed voor onze hersens. Helaas is goede zuivere visolie prijzig, denk wel dat het hier om je gezondheid gaat! Ik kan natuurlijk niet in je portemonnee kijken, maar als je het enigsinds kan betalen...doen! Van de weg terug hebben goede visolie. Je kunt Carola van de weg terug altijd advies vragen, zij weet er veel over. Ook op internet zijn meerdere zuivere visolies te bestellen. Kijk ook dan tegelijkertijd naar een vitamine E, het schijnt dat dit heel goed samengaat met visolie. Dan is een vit.D, zeker, in deze maanden van essensieel belang, je kunt hier druppeltjes voor kopen en zijn betaalbaar. Waar je ook eens aan kunt denken (lees er ook maar eens over op internet) is het nemen van een Magnesium, dit is een natuurlijke ontspanner. Let hierbij op de juiste verbinding, je hebt vele soorten Magnesiums, maar lang niet alle verbindingen worden opgenomen door je lichaam. Dit zijn voor mij basis supplementen die ik iedere dag tot mij neem.

Vergeet ook niet Gerda, dat al je emoties weer terugkomen die al die jaren verstopt zijn geweest inder de AD en wellicht (ik ken je situatie niet) is het misschien nu juist hier wel de tijd voor om daar aan te werken. Verder zou ik je kunnen adviseren om echt een x met Carola contact op te nemen. Zij zal ongetwijfeld meerdere mensen op haar pad zijn tegengekomen die ook na het bereiken van het beruchte 0 punt nog steeds met ontwenningen te maken hebben. Wat ik heel veel lees en heb gelezen dat het (daar komt het woordje weer) TIJD kost.

Sterkte!

----------


## Geram

Dank Annemie..

----------


## Geram

Dank Heleen, 

Ik neem visolie met een hoge Epa gehalte en waar vitamine E bij inzit.
Magnesium ga ik dus proberen. Ik neem ook vitamine d en b complex.
Maar het kost tijd, dat wist ik natuurlijk wel maar soms is het zo heftig dat ik weer impulsief iets op het forum plaats omdat ik me dan zo naar voel.

even kort maar mn hoofd doet raar en heb last van het licht van de pc, sorry..

----------


## Heleen66

@Geram, ik begrijp je helemaal, dat als je je zo naar voelt dat je een zoekt naar hulp en dat dat in een impulsieve bui gebeurd helemaal. Daar is dit forum toch voor. Het gevoelig zijn voor licht en geluid ken ik ook maar al te goed, nu helemaal tijdens het afbouwen. Voorbeeld hiervan is dat als ik de vaatwasmachine uitruim en ik een stapeltje borden opruim en deze dus plaats op de al staande borden in mijn kast....oefff....auwww....dat doet zo'n zeer aan mijn oren. De ene keer kan ik wel tv verdragen, het andere moment helemaal niet. Dan lig ik het liefste in het donker in mijn bedje. Lekker hè dat afbouwen, grrrr.....wat een klus zeg.

Gooi al je frustraties er maar uit hoor! En nog even over dat Magnesium, hierbij doe ik een link waarin de goede verbindingen staan. Magnesium is niet alleen belangrijk voor onze spieren maar voor heel veel dingen meer. http://www.gezondbezig.nl/medisch/ma...sie-suppleren/

Hou vol Gerda, jij bent al afgebouwd! Ik hoop dat je trots ervaart, weet je wel niet wat voor ongelofelijke prestatie dat is!

Liefs, Heleen

----------


## annemieg

@Spiritueel: op deze link vond ik wel spijsverteringsproblemen bij het afbouwen: http://psychoseanders.wordpress.com/tag/afkicken/

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen en Geram: jullie hebben zo'n fijn "gesprek" gehad dat ik er niks ga aan toevoegen. Het doet zo'n deugd om te merken wat het forum voor ieder van ons kan betekenen en het is inderdaad ook een uitlaatklep voor de grootste frustratiemomenten naast het delen van de triomfen. Julie zijn beiden goed bezig meiden! Volhouden is de boodschap maar onthou nu even alleen dat jullie echt echt goed bezig zijn.

----------


## Geram

@Heleen,

Dank je voor je reactie, ik heb 16 jaar ad's gehad.
Ben blij voor mezelf, NIET voor jou dat er iemand is die de kopstoringen herkend en ze ook heeft, Zo noem ik de overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid.
Het is heel erg naar. Bewegingen met mn hoofd, bukken en draaien lokken het ook uit.
Kan ik ook Magnesium bij de drogist halen die goed is? Diegene die je aanbeveelt is een grote uitgave voor mij.

Ja, ik heb afgebouwd, ben daar natuurlijk trots op, alleen voelt het niet zo vanwege de angst en spanningen.
Die zijn onderdrukt door de ad's en ben bang dat ze er daarom weer zijn en daar moet ik wat aan doen, alleen angst remt je totaal om er iets tegen te doen, daar moet je lef voor hebben en als je bang bent is lef veer te zoeken.
Maar ik doe mn best en wat ik kan en ga anders hulp zoeken als het te lang duurt.


Ben jij ook helemaal van de paroxetine af? Ik zal moeten gaan teruglezen vermoed ik.
Liefs, Gerda

----------


## annemieg

Dit is een oproep voor alle afbouwers die geen supplementen nemen: ik heb uit eigen ervaring en spreek nu denk ik ook uit naam van Geram: als je bij de HA komt laat dan aub een bloedafname doen en vooral controleren op de volgende stoffen: vitamine B12, vitamine D, ijzer en foliumzuur: ik ben Crohnpatiënt en heb daardoor veel tekorten en wordt regelmatig gecontroleerd. Uit mijn eigen ervaring kan ik zeggen dat een tekort aan één van deze stoffen, depri laat voelen en een ander ding dat ze allemaal gemeenschappelijk hebben is het uitlokken van zware vermoeidheid. Ik heb al 30 jaar Crohn en pas sinds ik paroxetine ging gebruiken, kreeg ik voor het eerst een tekort aan vitamine D. Nu heeft Geram bloed laten prikkken en ook zij kampt met een tekort. Ik denk stellig dat zo'n tekort de afbouwverschijnselen verergert. En alle 4 stoffen kunnen bij een bloedafname makkelijk gecontroleerd worden, dus je gaat niet iets nemen waarvan je niet weet of je er wel behoefte aan hebt. Ik vermoed dat deze stoffen al bij de supplementen van "De weg terug" zitten maar de mensen die dat programma volgen, kunnen hun HA ook vragen hen daarop na te kijken. En ik wil hierbij nog eens meegeven dat het uiterst belangrijk is om als je supplementen neemt, goede supplementen te kiezen die wel opgenomen worden door het lichaam. Ik heb zelf jarenlang braaf het voorschrift van de HA gevolgd en mijn vitamine D - gehalte raakte maar niet in orde. Door een buurvrouw ben ik (in overleg met de HA) overgeschakeld naar de vitamine D3 liquid van Nutrisan en toen pas kreeg ik een stijging in het vitaminepeil. De HA gaf grif toe dat ze het product niet kent: het ons zo bekende liedje: het gaat hier immers niet over een product van de grote farma-industrie (hetgeen de HA me de eerste jaren gaf behoorde daar wel bij maar dat is slecht gedoseerd en zelfs de HA gaf toe dat je dan meer dan een immense dosis krijgt, meer dan nodig, en je plast dat gewoon weer uit!). Eigenlijk is het te absurd voor woorden dat ik deze waarschuwing hier op een forum post: de artsen zouden alvorens een AD voor te schrijven (en dus ook tijdens het gebruik) standaard je belangrijkste vitaminewaardes moeten meten want een tekort kan depressief maken. Maar ja, dat is dus duidelijk nog steeds niet gebruikelijk: ben je volgens hen depressief, dan moet je aan de paroxetine of aan andere AD's (sorry voor mijn sarcasme maar ik moet het even ergens kwijt!)

----------


## Geram

@ Annemie, goed van je om dit te plaatsen want je hebt gelijk!

lfs,
Geram

----------


## kanon65

Goed nieuwjaar, voor iedereen, ik ben nieuw hier, heb vele verhalen gelezen, mijn verhaal is als volgt, vorig jaar (2012) november had ik een kaakonsteking, was er erg ziek van, een week geen paroxetine geslikt, en dacht toen, ooh ik stop ermee, en ookm daad werkelijk gedaan, nu januari 2014, nog steeds niet goed in mijn vel, vele onderzoeken gehad via mijn ha, bloed, urine, ontlasting, maagonderzoek met zo'n slangetje onder een roes, enz., mijn klachten zijn; heel erg duizelig, soms misselijk, gewoon niet goed in mijn hum, verdrietig, soms heb ik goede dagen en somsm slechte dagen, ik las in een van de berichten, Fosforus, is dit een middel om mij van deze klachten af te helpen of hebben jullie andere tips, het liefst homeophatisch, ik loop nu bij een pschycoloog, en ga vanaf aankomend week sporten bij de physiotherapeut, en ik heb ongeveer 10 jaar paroxetine geslikt voor hyperventilatie gepaard met angstoornissen (waar ik nu nog steeds last van heb)

----------


## Geram

@ Kanon, voor jou ook een beter en gezonder gelukkig nieuwjaar.
Nee, ik ken Fosforus niet maar raad je aan om je bloed te laten onderzoeken op oa vitamine D.
Ik ben nu 3 mnd bijna gestopt na anderhalf jaar afbouwen en mn D waarde is veel te laag. Zoek maar op google wat je daar allemaal door kunt krijgen.
Ook ik heb nu weer last van angsten en de bijkomende spanningen daarvan.
Ik neem nu druppels, die al beschreven zijn denk ik op het forum en hoop over een half jaar de werking daarvan de ondervinden zodat de erge vemoeidheid en angsten zullen verdwijnen.

Duizeligheid, misselijkheid, verdrietig etc zijn allemaal afkickverschijnselen en het kost tijd voor deze zullen verdwijnen helaas.
Houd moed en volhouden en kracht, dat wens ik je toe

grt Geram

----------


## klaasvg

@Kanon,
Als ik het goed lees ben je na 1o jaar paroxetine gebruik cold turkey gestopt. En dat kan een vreselijke, jarenlang (5-10 jaar) lidjensweg opleveren!
En ik spreek uit ervaring.

Als je hier veel gelezen hebt, weet je ook dat abrupt stoppen heel gevaarlijk is en afbouwn uiterst langzaam dient te geschieden, met minimale dosisverlagingen per stap.

Geen enkel supplement zal je behoeden voor het Withdrawal Syndroom. Nu heb je nog de kans op naar je oude dosis te gaan en alsnog af te bouwen, als je een paar maanden wacht mogelijk niet meer.
Ook ik wens je een goed 2014, net als iedereen trouwens!
MAar als je een cold turkey uitzit kan dit wel eens je grootste rampjaar worden... Voor mij was dat 2008/2009 en het is een wonder dat ik dat overleefd heb...

----------


## kanon65

> @Kanon,
> Als ik het goed lees ben je na 1o jaar paroxetine gebruik cold turkey gestopt. En dat kan een vreselijke, jarenlang (5-10 jaar) lidjensweg opleveren!
> En ik spreek uit ervaring.
> 
> Als je hier veel gelezen hebt, weet je ook dat abrupt stoppen heel gevaarlijk is en afbouwn uiterst langzaam dient te geschieden, met minimale dosisverlagingen per stap.
> 
> Geen enkel supplement zal je behoeden voor het Withdrawal Syndroom. Nu heb je nog de kans op naar je oude dosis te gaan en alsnog af te bouwen, als je een paar maanden wacht mogelijk niet meer.
> Ook ik wens je een goed 2014, net als iedereen trouwens!
> MAar als je een cold turkey uitzit kan dit wel eens je grootste rampjaar worden... Voor mij was dat 2008/2009 en het is een wonder dat ik dat overleefd heb...


Help, hoe kan ik dit oplossen dan?

----------


## kanon65

Ik ben al meer dan een jaar gestopt met parexetine, is het dan wel verstandig om er weer mee te beginnen?

----------


## Geram

@ Kanon,

Waar heb je allemaal last van, hoe ernstig is het?
Ik vind het een moeilijke vraag , want je bent dus al meer dan een jaar gestopt. Weet niet echt of het dan verstandig is om weer te beginnen op de laatste dosis waarop je je nog goed voelde. Om vanaf daar opnieuw weer af te bouwen. En dan met 10% per afbouw om de 3/4 weken Dit advies wordt meestal gegeven.
Misschien zijn je oude angsten weer even terug en moet je daaraan gaan werken met je psycholoog.
Maar ik weet wel dat als je vitamine D tekort hebt, (de waarde moet minimaal 80 zijn), dat je er angst, oververmoeidheid, spanningen etc van kunt krijgen. Ik zou het even laten controleren als ik jou was. 
En ik hoop dat Klaas of Gabry je verder kunnen helpen met je vraag.

Sorry dat ik het even niet anders weet.

Zoals ik al zie, zit ik ook met angsten en spanning daarover, angst voor de angst is het geloof ik, geen hyperventilatie.
Ik wijd het aan het stoppen van de paroxetine plus het tekort aan vitamine D en heb nog andere verschijnselen van het stoppen maar dit vind ik de ergste. Ik weet dat het nog een tijd gaat duren voor al de paroxetine uit mn lijf is en ik weer normaal kan functioneren.
Ik hoor van anderen dat het over gaat allemaal maar dat het veel tijd kost.


Sterkte en groetjes,
Geram

----------


## spiritueel

Dag Kanon

jij zit in dezelfde situatie dan ik,lees ik
Ik ben ook cold turky gestopt en heb ook veel maagklachten
Ik kan er niet van slapen,voel me echt beroerd en wordt er gek van.
Lees dat jij ook een maagonderzoek met een slang door de keel hebt gehad
Is het met een roesje nog te doen,ik zie er vreselijk tegen op,maar zo kan het ook niet langer
Ook doen ze nog een echo.
Ik heb 7 jaat paroxetine geslikt,ik zit ook niet lekker in mijn vel,kreeg het ook doordat ik zware hyperventilatie had
Het is echt rotzooi
Heb 13 januari een echo en 24 januari de scopie,daar heb ik echt de zenuwen van,ben daar dus heel benieuwd naar of jij er wat van heb gemerkt met dat roesje
lieve gr;Corrie

----------


## kanon65

Hai Corrie, net als jij, vol met angsten, zelf het ziekenhuis in gaan is voor mij een hele grote drempel, ik heb dat van te voren aangegeven, toen ik bij de maagspecialist aankwam, hebben ze heel snel het infuus aangebracht, en ik weet verder helemaal niks meer, ik werd heel snel wakker en mocht daarna gelijk naar huis, nergens last van gehad, maar ik wens je wel heel veel succes

----------


## kanon65

Hai Geram, last van ;
Misselijkheid, duizeligheid, soms paniekaanvallen gepaard met hyperventilatie, hartkloppingen, wazig zien, dingen vergeten, soms heel verdrietig, en jegewoon heel klote voelen

Greetz Yvonne

----------


## Geram

Hoi Yvonne,

Heel erg naar voor je!
Deze verschijnselen horen ook wel bij het afkicken van de paroxetine.
Ik heb ze allen gehad en deels heb ik ze nog en heb nog andere.
Maar omdat jij al zo lang van de paroxetine af bent, twijfel ik of dat nog kan.
Wel weet ik van anderen mn van Klaas dat het jaren kan duren eer je weer het gevoel hebt normaal te kunnen functioneren. Geen fijn nieuws natuurlijk voor je, had je meer gegund.
Maar misschien zijn het weer oude verschijnselen die de kop op steken en die weggedrukt zijn door de paroxetine. Daar zul je dan aan kunnen gaan werken met je psycholoog.
Ik zou je aanraden om Klaasvg of Gabry aan te schrijven, moet je maar even teruglezen voor hun naam. Je kunt ze dan een priveberichtje sturen.
Annemie weet er ook veel van.

Ik ben ook niet vrij van klachten helaas en het brengt me terug in onzekerheid en in mn idd klote voelen.
Ik ga nu een afspraak maken met de psycholoog voor mn angst. Heb gegeneraliseerde angst, dat is een piekerangst en veel zorgen maken en dit niet kunnen stoppen.

Sterkte en groetjes

----------


## klaasvg

@Corrie, 
Je denk zelf ook al dat de klachten een gevolg zijn van het afbouwen van de parox. Wat zeggen de artsen ervan bij wie je de maagonderzoeken doet? Zij zij op de hoogte van de afbouw effecten van paroxetine? Heb je ze de publicaties hierover getoond?

ALs je al een jaar van de paroxetine afbent is herstarten erg riskant geworden. En zoals Geram al zegt moet je dan alsnog helemaal opnieuw beginnen met afbouwen. 
Wanneer je echt denkt niet verder te kunnen leven met de withdrawals is het altijd een laatste optie. Anders zou ik toch nog meer geduld hebben, veel mensen ervaren een sterke verbetering na ongeveer 2 jaar. En niet bij iedereen sleept het meer dan 6 jaar zoals bij mij...

----------


## annemieg

Rotcomputer! Ik krijg nu pas het berichtje dat Kanon aan boord gekomen is! Sorry meid, ik zal de volgende dagen het forum maar handmatig even nakijken!
@Kanon: ik vrees dat al wat je verteld te maken heeft met het plots stoppen van de paroxetine. Maar net als Klaas, wist je ook niet wat je je op de nek haalde dus nu gaan we met z'n allen proberen je zo goed mogelijk verder te begeleiden in je proces. Want herstarten na een jaar is volgens mij helemaal geen optie: dan krijg je én opstartverschijnselen én nog de afbouwverschijnselen er boven op. Een jaar is te lang voor een mogelijke herstart naar mijn mening. Positief is alvast dat je de hulp van een psycholoog ingeschakeld hebt. Die kan je hopelijk helpen met de angsten, de spanning, de zo bekende humeurschommelingen ed. Voor de lichamelijke klachten kan ik niet anders dan vaststellen dat alles wat je beschrijft het gevolg kan zijn van het stoppen met een cold turkey. En ik volg oa Klaas in zijn redenering waarin hij zegt dat geen enkel product, of het nu homeopatisch, natuurlijk of chemisch is je daarbij in z'n geheel kan helpen. Je hebt er ontzettend goed aan gedaan om zowat alles wat mogelijk was, te laten controleren (je maag, je urine, je huid, je bloed enz). Je kan je behelpen met symptoombestrijding voor die dingen die het ergste op je afkomen en als er tekorten zijn gebleken bij de bloedafname is het echt raadzaam hiervoor een goed product te zoeken maar ik krijg de indruk dat men geen al te grote tekorten vastgesteld heeft (als ik fout ben, verbeter me dan aub dan kan ik en de andere forumbezoekers je welllicht helpen met goede tips). Ik moet me voor de rest helaas ook aansluiten bij wat Geram en Klaas al geschreven hebben: een afkickproces van paroxetine, zeker met een cold turkey kan lang en zeer heftig zijn. Er valt geen tijd op te plakken, zelfs niet bij benadering. Je hebt erg erg veel pech dat je zonder het te beseffen, zo bruusk gestopt bent maar daar valt niks meer aan te verhelpen en een mens kan zoiets niet voorzien als hij de nodige informatie niet heeft. Weet dat je altijd hier op het forum terecht kan zowel met praktische vragen maar vooral ook om je hart eens uit te storten en je ellende te delen. Afbouwers kennen die symptomen, ook zijn die bij langzaam afbouwen wel binnen de perken te houden maar dingen als je angsten voor wat er je plots overkomt, zijn zo herkenbaar voor iedereen hier. Het wordt wellicht een zwaar jaar voor jou maar heropstarten zou ik alleen maar doen (en dan liefst nog met een ander middel dan paroxetine) als het echt echt echt niet te houden is...

Voor iedereen een gelukkig nieuwjaar met zo weinig mogelijk last van die rotbijwerkingen!

----------


## spiritueel

Dag Klaas
Gelukkig is het niet zo lang geleden,5 november ben ik gestopt,ging eigenlijk best wel goed,behalve de maagpijn
Tja,de dokters?
Heb het verhaal uitgelegd dat ik gestopt was met de paroxetine,:Hoe kwam ik op dat idee,ach had ik al verwacht,nee hoor ,maar even een echo en een scopy,slang door de keel met een roesjeZie hier trouwens ook niemand met maagklachten.
Voel me echt beroerd,eet bijna niks,en 6 kg afgevallen
Bij mij is het begonnen met maagzuur,dus begin steeds meer te twijfelen of dit wel door de paroxetine komtdenken al dat ik dement wordt,maar denk dat dat ook door de paroxetine komt
Ach,ik laat het allemaal maar over me heenkomen
Zie trouwens nergens iets over vergeetachtigheid,mijn kinderen 
Houdt jullie op de hoogte
gr Corrie

----------


## spiritueel

Staat een foutje.mijn kinderen denken al dat ik dement wordt
Tja,warhoofd

----------


## klaasvg

Ik heb bijna alle vreselijke afkickverschijnselen gehad in de meest extreme mate maar verheetachtigheid was daar idnerdaad niet bij. Mijn geheugen is onaangetast en ik kreeg zelfs na stoppen de nodige (zeer onprettige) herinneringen in volle "glorie" terug na het stoppen die daarvoor lekker begraven waren onder het paroxetine-dekentje.

Het klinkt me dat die artsen niet erg respectvol naar je waren en je paroxetineverhaal neit serieus namen. 
Je hebt als patient te allen tijde het recht om serieus genomen te worden, ook als jou geval nieuw is voor de artsen. De probleme met paroxeitne en met name afbouwen zijn wel degelijk beschreven in publciaties en ook in diverse media.
Voor jezelf opkomen is niet makkelijk tijdens afbouwen, zeker als je, zoals ik, het middel ooit kreeg ten gevolge van onzekerheid en gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen en eigenwaarde. MAar dat heb ik dan tenminste nu wel geleerd....

Bedenk voor jezelf nog eens goed wat je klachten waren voor je aan de parox begon, wat de bijwerkingen waren tijdens gebruik en welke symptomen pas begonnen na stoppen. 
Alleen al het feit dat je de artsen verteld had dat je was gestopt met paroxetine had bij hen minstens 100 bellen moeten laten rinkelen 1n t0 rode vlaggen omhoog meoten laten gaan! Blijkbaar zij ze dus totaal niet op de hoogte en dat mag je ze best mee confronteren!
Zeker als het onderzoek verder geen afwijkingen oplevert.

----------


## spiritueel

Klaas,ik ben aan de paroxetine gegaan wegens een burnout met hyperventilatie
Gelukkig is dat niet teruggekomen
Dus de maagpijn komt niet van het stoppen met de paroxetine
Jammer,had het wel gehoopt,want nu is er dus iets anders aan de hand
13 januari heb ik een echo en 24 januari de scopy,zie er vreselijk tegenop,ondanks het roesje

----------


## annemieg

@KLaas en Spiritueel: ik heb wel wat last gehad van vergetelheid bij het afbouwen van de paroxitine maar inderdaad ook geen maagpijn (wel misselijk en duizelig). De symptomen waren niet erg zwaar en het is ook vrij snel overgegaan en ik weet zelfs niet of ik die vergetelheid/verwardheid eigenlijk mag toeschrijven aan het afbouwen van de paroxetine want ik nam/neem nog alprazolam en dat goedje staat er namelijk echt wel voor gekend om verwardheid en vergetelheid mee te brengen (nu ik langzaam dat afbouw, is het helemaal weg). Klaas: weer die dokters die zo ongelooflijk arogant en hautain uit de hoek komen! Ik besef met de dag nog meer wat een geluk ik gehad heb met de uroloog die zelf naar het eventuele (ex) gebruik van AD's vroeg toen ik plasproblemen kreeg: die had er meermaals mee te maken gekregen en kende ook de problemen die kunnen ontstaan bij het afbouwen. Ik vrees dat het nog steeds inherent in de artsenopleidingen doorgegeven wordt dat een arts nu eenmaal "beter weet" d

----------


## annemieg

oeps, te snel op de spatiebalk gedrukt! Ik ga gewoon verder: dan de patiënt ook al zou je moeten denken dat die precies weet wat hij/zij voelt en er vaak toch enig idee van heeft wat die symptomen uitgelokt heeft en vooral waar de pijn/last zich voornamelijk situeert...Om eerlijk te zijn ken ik zelf niet veel artsen die een echt respect hebben voor hun patiënten (erg hé dat een mens die al 30 jaar chronisch ziek is tot die conclussie moet komen!)

----------


## klaasvg

Helaas lijkt dat de artsenwereld een beetje eigen te zijn, mijn vader was zelf arts, zelfs medisch specialist maar zelden of nooit heb ik heb kunnen betrappen op ook maar enige liefde voor de medemens (inclusief zijn gezin)...
Toch zijn er ook anderen, mijn huisarts neemt mij nu volledig serieus en ook mij nicht (huisarts) geloofde mij meteen en zei dat ze die Seroxat nooit had vertrouwd en ook nooit voorschreef. 
En ja, ik kan zelf neit zeggen dat ik het "geluk" heb gehad dat ik op tijd de juiste informatie kreeg (met een jarenlange lijdensweg tot gevolg), maar ik prijs mezelf dan alsnog gelukkig dat ik het overleefd heb, nu 6 jaar medicijnvrij en herstellende ben en een veel wijzer mens bovendien.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas: dan heb je in je volwassen leven alvast geluk gehad om tegen elke goede artsen aan te botsen! Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van een arts die nooit paroxetine heeft voorgeschreven omdat "ze het niet vertrouwde". Petje af voor je nicht: misschien zit kritisch kijken naar de dingen wel in jullie genen :Smile: ! Want je hebt wel gelijk als je zegt dat een afbouwproces van paroxetine "wijs" maakt: ik had gelukkig niet ééntje zoals jij maar het heeft mijn kijk op de wereld inderdaad toch verandert, het heeft me anders doen kijken naar waarom mensen ooit met een AD beginnen, er begrip voor meegebracht als de reden in mijn ogen niet zo "spectaculair" was én vooral het heeft me heel veel respect bijgebracht voor iedereen die afkickt van wat dan ook! Ik denk niet meer zoals vroeger aan waarom mensen met iets beginnen dat verslavend is (dat weet je echt niet altijd en mensen hebben allemaal wel een beweegreden die voor hen van tel is) maar kijk vol bewondering naar mensen die er met heel veel moeite in slagen toch van een verslavend iets af te raken. Mijn afbouwen van alprazolam is daardoor (en door de ontzettend goede info die ik kreeg van Heleen!) een pak dragelijker van geworden en ik geloof nu ook dat een goed gemotiveerd mens op het aangewezen moment, zowat overal kan van afkicken. Jammer maar helaas worden nog elke dag zoveel mensen "aangeraden" om toch met één of ander verslavend maar wel legaal goedje te beginnen en is er zo weinig hulp als je er vervolgens weer van af wil...

----------


## gabry

@ Kanon

Als je al een jaar gestopt bent lijkt opstarten mij ook enorm vervelend. Wat je beschrijft herken ik wel als afkickverschijnselen, helaas is het zo als Klaas schrijft, de verschijnselen kunnen nog wel even aanhouden. Ik heb er zelf wel het eerste jaar na het stoppen het meeste last van gehad, daarna werd het steeds minder. Moeilijk om je hier advies in te geven...wat mij daarin geholpen heeft is st. Janskruid. Veel en op tijd je rust nemen en een redelijk strak schema wat betreft eten en slapen. Alcohol en koffie verbannen. Sterkte!

----------


## gabry

@ iedereen de allerbeste paroxitine-vrije wensen! Dat het een goed jaar mag worden voor iedereen!

----------


## klaasvg

@Gabry, ook voor jou een goed en paroxetine-vrij jaar! Al is dat laatste voor ons al wel vanzelfsprekend...  :Smile: 

Ik ben met je eens dat alcohol en wellicht ook koffie niet goed zijn tijdens withdrawal. Ik ben zelf bepaald geen heilige op dat gebied, hou van het bourgondische leven en daar hoort ook veel en lekker eten en een biertje bij. Het was natuurijk beter geweest om de biertjes helemaal te schrappen maar dat heb ik nooit kunnen opbrengen... Zelfs in de meest duistere diepte van WD kon ik nog wel genieten van lekker eten en drinken. 
Maar ik zal het anderen niet adviseren, alcohol drinken tijdens afkicken of WD syndroom.

----------


## annemieg

Ik kan alleen maar bevestigen dat het eerste jaar na het afbouwen behoorlijk zwaar was, ook al heb ik wel heel langzaam en goed ondersteund afgebouwd. Ook ik kreeg na het nulpunt bereikt te hebben nog flink wat klachten die bleken samen te hangen met het vroegere paroxetinegebruik. Ik heb eigenlijk niks bijgenomen behalve vitamine D omdat mijn waarden hiervoor al jaren veel te laag lagen. Het is een raar proces dat eerste jaar na het afbouwen: het lijkt lange tijd alsof je geen millimeter opschiet en toch kreeg ik na dat zware jaar vrij plots het gevoel dat het stukken beter met me ging. Maar ik kan iedereen vertellen dat er heel veel momenten geweest zijn waarop ik niet meer geloofde in mijn herstel, waarin ik dacht dat het nooit zou overgaan ook al had men mij hier op het forum verwittigd dat de afbouwverschijnselen echt niet stoppen bij het bereiken van dat nulpunt waar ik zo naar toegeleefd had. Afkicken van paroxetine vraagt heel heel veel tijd en geduld en ik denk dat periodes van wanhoop daar gewoon bijhoren. Ik vind het goed dat ook op dit forum aandacht besteed wordt aan het gegeven dat je er niet bent als je van de paroxetine af bent, niet om mensen te demotiveren maar omdat dat helaas wel de realiteit is en je kan maar beter weten waar je aan toe bent want iedereen hier zal hopelijk ooit op dat punt belanden en misschien wel té veel ineens verwachten...Ik wil nogmaals benadrukken dat het op den duur echt over gaat maar het kost inderdaad veel meer tijd dan ik ooit gedacht had.

----------


## kanon65

Gabry, thanks, ik laat nu het middel fosforus uitzoeken of dat geschikt is voor mij, door een homeophaat, en misschien komt er een ander middel uit, ff geduld, Greetz Yvonne

----------


## annemieg

@Kanon65: weet je homeopaat dat je met een cold turkey gestopt bent met de paroxetine? Want dat lijkt mij wel belangrijk te kunnen zijn voor mogelijke ondersteuning.

----------


## klaasvg

Ik heb ook kort na mijn cold turkey in 2008 een homeopaat/osteopaat bezocht, die naar eigen zeggen gespecialiseerd was in "ontgifting na langdurig medicijngebruik"...
Na een jaar lang maandelijkse en prijzige consulten en een scala aaan supplemeten vielde ik geen enkele vooruitgang en ben ik er, inmiddels ca. 2000 euro lichter, mee gestopt.
Zonder deze man te veroordelen weten zij nu dat ziek worden na het afkicken geen klassieke "vergiftigingsverscijnselen" zijn maar juist een reactie van het lichaam op het NIET meer krijgen van een stof waar je zenuwcellen zich op aangepast hebben, zondaig dat een normale prikkeloverdracht niet meer mogelijk is zonder dagelijkse toevoer van de drug, in ons geval paroxetine.

Ook de uitslagen van de testen van de homeopaat, die wellicht bij een "normaal" funcionerend zenuwstelsel wel waarde hebben, kunnen volkomen "erratic" worden. De homeopaat/osteopaat kan met geen mogelijkheid weten welke exacte dosis jij nu nodig hebt, in de praktijk heb je juist die dosis nodig die je al die tijd gebruikt hebt en kun je die alleen zelf heel gradueel verlagen.
Dus... ik zou oppassen met dergelijke ondersteuning, voordeel is wel dat alternatieve behandelaars vaak veel meer een luisterend oor bieden en dat heeft natuurlijk ook waarde. Maar in het nut van supplementen voor onze specifieke situaitie geloof ik niet echt. Mij heeft het iig weinig of niets geholpen.

----------


## annemieg

Moeten we niet extra alert zijn dat we in plaats van klakkeloos te volgen wat reguliere artsen ons voorschrijven, niet terechtkomen in het even klakkeloos aanvaarden van alternatieve geneeskunde?

----------


## kanon65

Klaas en Annemieg, ik ben gisteren bij mij ha geweest, om te praten over dit probleem, ze wil het volgende gaan proberen, eerst weer opbouwen met paroxetine, en dan gan wisselen naar een ander product (ben de naam vergeten), en met dat product rustig afbouwen, dit product geeft minder afkickverschijnselen, wat doen jullie als je constant heel duizelig bent?(lijkt wel of ik uit de achtbaan gestapt ben).

----------


## Geram

Hoi Yvonne, ik neem een lorazepam tegen de duizeligheid en het remt ook de angst wat af.
Maar ik neem ze al jaren. 
Ik vind het nogal wat om weer te beginnen met paroxetine na een jaar, want als je dan weer gaat stoppen met de andere ad, krijg je toch weer afkickverschijnselen ben ik bang.
Ik zou er nog eens goed over nadenken en dit forum eerst goed teruglezen.


Sterkte, Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Kanon: eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik blij ben dat je een HA hebt die bereid is echt mee te denken over de afbouwverschijnselen en dat je de stap ernaar toe genomen hebt. Ik durf mij niet uitspreken over het idee om na een jaar terug op te starten met paroxetine: dat leg ik voor aan Klaas (ja man, je krijgt wel een heleboel vragen naar je kop als je op een forum zowat het statussymbool bent :Smile: !). Mijn mening: waaarom eerst heropstarten met paroxetine, vervolgens overschakelen naar een ander middel dat minder afbouwverschijselen heeft...? Krijg je dan niet én de heropstartverschijnselen van paroxetine, het weer stoppen ermee en dan de opstartverschijnselen van het andere middel om daarna daar ook weer vanaf te moeten raken? Als leek lijkt me dat vrij ingewikkeld en ik zie er niet goed het nut van in...Of het raadzaam is zoals Zwelgje gedaan heeft om even op een ander AD over te schakelen weet ik evenmin. Uiteindelijk ben je al een jaar van de AD's af en naar mijn gevoel zou je het komende jaar het nog wel erg zwaar hebben maar zou het in die tijd ook merkelijk beter moeten gaan (zoals Klaas ook opmerkte: niet iedereen heeft 5 à 6 jaar nodig na het stoppen met een cold turkey). Kanon, kan je het leven zoals het nu gaat, eigenlijk zelf aan? Ik denk dat het antwoord op die vraag ontzettend belangrijk is. Als je denkt het aan te kunnen met het vooruitzicht van nog één kwaad jaar dan zou ik persoonlijk niet erg gemotiveerd zijn om weer met AD's te beginnen. De vraag is vooral hoe het met jouw draagkracht zit, of je nog voldoende "rek" in je hebt om voorbereid te zijn op nog één zwaar jaar...Ik wacht op het advies van Klaas! Kanon: je zegt dat je constant erg duizelig bent: bedoel je dat je het gevoel hebt van flauw te vallen of is het eerder zo dat je overgevoelig reageert op bvb licht en geluid (daar heeft Geram de mooie term "kopstoringen" voor bedacht). Heb je over specifiek die duizeligheid ook met je HA gesproken en is oa je bloeddruk oké? Ik meen begrepen te hebben dat je medisch helemaal door de molen gegaan bent en in orde bevonden bent maar ik vraag het voor alle zekerheid nog eens even. Overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid zijn typische afbouwverschijnselen. Duizelig zijn in de zin van het gevoel flauw te vallen of rond te draaien had ik heel korte tijd: ik had dan een heel ijl gevoel in mijn hoofd, alsof ikzelf er eventjes niet helemaal bij was maaar echt wegdraaien heb ik nooit gehad. Herkent iemand anders deze symptomen?

@Klaas: sorry maar ik heb hier echt geen ervaring mee! Ik reageer puur instinctief vanuit mijn situatie en die is na één zwaar jaar na het bereiken van het nulpunt (maar met een langzame afbouwperiode) wel oké gekomen. Heel heel graag jouw mening over wat deze HA voorstelt.

----------


## klaasvg

Eens, de alternatieve geneeskunde heeft ook niet alle antwoorden. En weet vaak even weinig over Withdrawal syndroom als reguliere artsen.

----------


## klaasvg

@Annemieg en Kanon,
Dit is inderdaad een erg lastige. Na een jaar weer opstarten heb ik zelf mij twijfels over maar bij sommigen is het goed gegaan, bij anderen niet. Het blijft een gok, als het goed gaat kun je tenminste weer een beetje normaal functioneren en alsnog een plan voor afbouiw maken. Maar als het fout gaat kun je het jaar herstel tot nu toe ( al voel je dat niet, je lichaam werkt aan herstel iedere dag, ieder uur!) wel in de prullebak gooien.
Dus dat maakt het een moeizame afweging.
En met welk middel wil ze dan de "bridge" doen zoals dat heet? Prozac (fluoxetine) en Lexapro (escitalopram) worden door dr. Healy genoemd als mogelijk kandidaten hiervoor. 
Ik kan hier geen advies in geven, als het nog te vedragen is en je geen arbeids- of zorgverplichtingen hebt zou ik zelf kiezen voor niet herstarten.
We moeten echter ook niet vergeten dat voor veel mensen iedere maand extra niet kunnen werken grote problemen op kan leveren, mij heeft het mijn baan gekost. Dat kan een overweging zijn om de gok te nemen van een succesvolle herstart.

In elk geval sterkte met de keuze!

----------


## gabry

@ kanon

Pas op met switchen naar een ander middel omdat dat zogenaamd makkelijker afbouwen is. Waarom dan niet direct naar een ander middel? Lijkt mij beter na een jaar...maar blijft moeilijk, ik sluit me aan bij Klaas.

----------


## annemieg

@Klaas en Gabry: erg bedankt voor jullie bijdragen! Het is inderdaad een heel moeilijke afweging en ik ben blij dat Klaas ook het aspect van werk/zorg er even bij haalt, want dat zijn dingen die ieder mens voor zichzelf moet meenemen in de afweging. Net zoals ik voel ik ook bij jullie een soort van ja/neen, misschien...Klaas, jij hebt het meegemaakt bij anderen en jij zegt heel duidelijk dat het soms goed gaat en soms mis. Ook ik denk dat je eigen draagkracht en alle andere dingen rondom een mens moet meespelen in de afweging om eventueel te herstarten met een AD. Ik heb geen ervaring met iets anders dan met paroxetine maar ik heb altijd gedacht dat paroxetine één van de zwaarste middelen is om van af te bouwen.

@Kanon: je staat voor een heel moeilijke beslissing en ik hoop dat we je voldoende achtergrondinformatie gegeven hebben om je te helpen met het doorhakken van de knoop. Ik wens je alvast heel veel moed want welke beslissing je ook neemt, die ga je echt wel nodig hebben!

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo allemaal. Ten eerste even de allerbeste wensen voor iedereen in het nieuwe 2014. En dat we onze gezondheid maar weer terug mogen krijgen!

@Geram, wat ik jou al die tijd nog wil zeggen is het volgende. Omdat je nog zo angstig kan zijn...heb je hier wel eens aan gedacht. Aan je Lorazepam gebruik. Ikzelf heb behoorlijk veel ervaring met dit soort middelen, heb veel verschillende soorten "pammen" geslikt en ook gelukkig weer afgebouwd. Inmiddels ken ik de werking van deze ontspanners redelijk goed. Ik heb me er tijdens mijn gebruik en tijdens mijn afbouw behoorlijk in verdiept. Enifn, wat ik je mee wilde geven is dit....even een hele belangrijk gegeven is of jij je Lorazepam op regelmatige basis inneemt? M.a.w. iedere dag op het zelfde tijdstip (en misschien wel meerdere keren per dag, hangt van de hoeveelheid die je slikt) dit middel tot je nemen. Doe je dit niet, dan zouden die angstklachten die je beschrijft wel eens ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen zijn van je Lorazepam! Slik je dit middel inderdaad onregelmatig dan gaat je lichaam hierop reageren in de vorm van angst, gespannenheid, trillen....zodat jij denkt...zie je nou wel...ik heb het middel nodig, fout! Het heeft met de halfwaardetijd van dit middel te maken, die van de Lorazepam is vrij snel uit je bloed, waardoor er dus op korte termijn ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen ontstaan. Dit is een grote valsstrik! Ik raad je dus aan je Lorazepam op zeer regematige basis in te nemen (voordat je dus last krijgt van angstgevoelens). Dan wil ik wel eens weten of je angstgevoelens daar nog steeds zijn. 

Mocht je wens zijn eens te willen stoppen met Lorazepam (dit is trouwens 1 van de meest moeilijke "pammen" om vanaf te komen, is erg verslavend, en ook bij deze middelen geldt dat het middel uiteindelijk veel kwalijker is dan de kwaal, je kunt er op langere termijn van gebruik weer depressief van worden, je coördinatie gaat achteruit, je kunt ook duizelig worden en wat al niet meer). Afbouwen van dit goedje is echt mogelijk, ik heb het ook gedaan, alleen is ook geen kattepis. Maar wat knapt een mens op als dit spul ook uit je lijf is. Je zult moeten doorzetten maar echt, het kan en ik kan je helpen als je dit wil. Mocht je advies hierin willen dan kan ik je die geven hoe je dit het beste kunt doen, maar die bal ligt natuurlijk bij jou. Verder hoop ik dat het redelijk ok met je gaat en dat je je erdoorheen slaat.

@Kanon65, jeetje wat een ellende zit je in. Maar een jaar er al vanaf zijn, poeh, wat een moeilijke beslissing zul je moeten maken. Ik sluit me aan bij wat Klaas, Gabry en Annemie allemaal zeggen. Vooral wat Annemie zegt, mocht je je sterk genoeg voelen om door te zetten dan zou ikzelf ook doorzetten. Helaas heeft het allemaal erg veel tijd nodig. Maar mocht je je zo beroerd voelen dat heropstarten echt in je hoofd speelt, waarom dan eerst starten met Paroxetine en daarna overstappen op een ander middel. Ikzelf heb vele soorten AD gewisseld en mijn ervaring is dat dit echt verschrikkelijk was. Dan ben je eerst een paar weken ziek omdat je op gaat bouwen met de Paroxetine, dan ben je daarop gestabiliseerd en dan stap je dus over op een ander middel en hup weer een paar weken totaal van slag. Dus waarom niet meteen starten met een ander AD (zoek van te voren uit of deze dan ook in vloeibare vorm is, die kun je makkelijker doseren, ook dus in hele kleine stapjes) en daarop stabiliseren en deze rustig afbouwen, maar nogmaals dit zou mijn tweede keus zijn. Ik hoop zo dat je sterk genoeg bent om niet weer te gaan herstarten en vol te houden en schrijf je frustraties en ellende hier van je af. Ik ben bang dat het een kwestie is van uitzitten dus ook v.w.b. je duizeligheid. In dit geval luister vooral naar je gevoel, doe wat goed voor jou voelt. Sterkte met het maken van je beslissing. 

@Corrie, wat vervelend toch van je maag. Ik snap alleen even iets niet meer, je had toch al een maagonderzoek gehad? Dat heb je zelf geschreven, ook dat je hiervoor erg bang was en dat achteraf alles erg meeviel met een roesje. Ik ben nu echt even je verhaal kwijt. Hou vol in ieder geval. En als je nou nog steeds pijn hebt aan je maag, neem dan toch die maagbeschermer, dan zul je ook weer beter gaan kunnen slapen, en als je beter slaapt kun je alles ook weer beter aan. 

Dan even een stukje over mezelf. Ik zit nu ruim 2 weken op 10mg vloeibare Paroxetine en ik heb wonderwel een heerlijke Kerst en Oud en Nieuw gehad. Tuurlijk was ik niet ontwenningsvrij, iedere dag heb ik last van pijnlijke spieren in de vorm van spierpijn, gespannenheid, overal waar ik druk op mijn lijf doet het gewoon zeer. Als ik twee trappen op moet lopen dan ben ik compleet verzuurd. En mijn fog-feeling is ook aanwezig maar lijkt soms wat op te helderen en moe zijn ben ik soms ook heel erg. Gisteren had ik een slechte dag (wel gewoon dingen ondernomen), ach ja....doorzetten, tja dat kan ik wel na wat ik afgelopen jaren heb meegemaakt. Als je eens zo diep in je leven hebt gezeten dan zijn de verschijnselen die ik beschrijf echt niet leuk maar ik zet het gevoel dan weg tegenover mijn hele zware periode in mijn leven en weet je dan....ga je dus gewoon door en probeer je er ook nog het beste van te maken, en dat lukt me aardig. Enfin ik dwaal weer eens lekker af, kortom ik mag niet klagen. Ik heb hele vervelende dagen er tussen zitten maar ik werd vanmorgen heel verassend weer wel goed wakker mét meer energie en veel minder gespannenheid en spierpijn. Ik vermoed dat ik het ergste van mijn afbouw van de 10mg heb gehad. Ik begin een soort tendens te herkennen in mijn afbouw. De eerste anderhalve tot twee weken na een vermindering heb ik weinig last en dan komt voor mij zeg maar de klap voor een paar dagen. Ik zal het gaan zien als ik verder naar beneden ga of het dan ook zo gaat. Mijn planning is dus iedere 4 weken er 1mg vanaf te halen, en dan zou ik ergens in september op 0 staan. Maar ik laat het moment zelf bepalen of ik toe ben aan een nieuwe vermindering of niet.....Liefs, Heleen

----------


## annemieg

Heleen: meid, als jij schrijft zit je volgens mij uren aan de PC! Wat heb je alles mooi opgelijst en ik kan me in al je raad naar iedereen die je aanspreekt perfect terugvinden. Ik overloop even met jou mee en iedereen moet besluiten wat zij (of die ene hij die er tussen zit!) ermee doet!
Geram heeft volgens mij zelf begrepen wat jij vertelt (ook al geef jij mooi aan dat het met de halfwaardetijd te maken heeft; zij spreekt vanuit haar eigen ervaring); 
Kanon staat voor een hele moeilijke keuze en ook al beslist ze een ander AD te nemen dan kan ze op het forum nog steeds terecht met de afbouwverschijnselen van de paroxetine
Corrie ik had ook begrepen dat het maagonderzoek achter de rug was. Heb je al een onderzoek gehad en zo ja: heb je medicatie gekregen tegen de maagpijn en helpt die nu dan stilaan.
Heleen: jij hebt het patroon van het afbouwen zeer goed vast en ik vermoed sterk (en uit eigen ervaring) dat de kans heel groot is dat het vanaf nu in hetzelfde tempo verder zal gaan: eerst een periode waarin je niet voelt dat je geminderd ben, dan plots de klap met zowat alle mogelijk afkickverschijnselen (maar jij slaagt er wel in om ontzettend energiek te blijven, dat had ik bepaald niet!) en dan weer een periode van rust. Dan is het inderdaad zeer aangewezen om als planning aan te houden dat je elke 4 weken zal minderen. Maar het doet me goed te lezen dat je dat toch telkens afwacht en evalueert. Je doet het prima meis!

----------


## Geram

@ Heleen,

Ik nam de lorazepam voor angst in he verleden, samen me de paroxetine. Al jaren dus.
Tijdens het afbouwen van de paroxetine voor alleen spanning en kopstoringen, 3 x een halve van 2,5 mg.
Nu heb ik ze nodig voor en kopstoringen maar die worden minder gelukkig, maar nu is de angst heftig en ben ik dus erg bang dan mn vroegere angststoornis weer terug is. Dat maakt me vreselijk bang.
Ik neem ze niet echt op vaste tijden. Ik nam een halve als er een kopstoring kwam en nu als de angst er is.
De meeste angst is er in de ochtend bij het wakker worden al en als ik dan naar beneden ga.
En natuurlijk wil ik van de lorazepam af, maar nu met deze angst is dat niet te doen.
Of weet jij hoe ik dat zou kunnen/moeten doen? Is het niet te vroeg. Ik ben er eerder vanaf geweest maar ja, toen onderdrukte de paroxetine de angst en was ik met 3 weken van de lorazepam af zonder moeite.
Ik weet het ff niet meer......

lfs
Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Geram: ik denk dat het in eerste instantie heel erg belangrijk is om de lorazepam regelmatig in te nemen en niet telkens te wachten tot de angst je overmant: zoals Heleen al uitlegt, ben je dan eigenlijk te laat met het innemen en heb je eigenlijk al afkickverschijnselen omdat lorazepam een heel korte halfwaardetijd heeft. Dat wil zeggen dat de werking snel op zijn hoogtepunt is en ook snel weer uit je lichaam verdwijnt en hoe sneller dat proces gaat, hoe belangrijker het is om ervoor te zorgen dat je steeds een vaste dosis in je lichaam hebt. Dat kan alleen door de inname vrij strikt te spreiden over de dag: je neemt er 3 keer een halve, dus probeer om de 8 uur een halve tablet te nemen en niet pas als je al kopstoringen krijgt want dan is het eigenlijk al te laat. Als, en ik zeg duidelijk "als" je ooit wil afbouwen van de lorazepam zal je eerst moeten overschakelen naar een rustgever met een veel langere halfwaardetijd (hier wordt heeft Heleen me geleerd, Valium voor gebruikt omdat dat een heel erg lange haflwaardetijd heeft) en pas met de valium kan je langzaam maar dan ook echt heel langzaam gaan afbouwen. Voor nu is het volgens Heleen en ook volgens mij, van erg groot belang om de lorazepam strikt om de 8 uur te nemen, preventief en niet pas als de kopstoringen zich aandienen. Sowieso moet je ook als je ooit wil afbouwen, een strikt schema volgen want het is net als bij paroxetine heel erg belangrijk dat je altijd ongeveer dezelfde dosis in je lichaam hebt. Nu zit je veel te veel met pieken en dalen in je lorazepamgebruik en dat op zich kan, zoals Heleen boven uitlegt, al "afkickverschijselen" zoals spanning en angst uitlokken en daar zit je volgens mij zeker niet op te wachten! Ik weet dat het een reflex is van mensen om medicatie uit te stellen tot je niet meer kan maar die reflex blijkt met veel producten net negatief te zijn (daar komt zo stilaan het hele medische korps ook achter) want dan heb je als het fout loopt een veel te hoge dosis nodig om te krijgen wat je wil. Op dit moment heb je de lorazepam nodig, neem hem dan ook zonder je schuldig te voelen maar neem hem dan meteen ook goed en je zal op die manier je angsten en spanning tenminste vóór blijven. Als je dan wil afbouwen, neem je best rechtstreeks contact op met Heleen.

----------


## Geram

Oke, dank Annemie, ga het doen!
Van die valium wist ik niet....
Liefs

----------


## Heleen66

@Geram

Alles wat Annemie adviseert zou ik ter harte nemen. Zoals je zegt, je neemt nu 3 x een halve tablet, dus iedere 8 uur er dan eentje nemen. Zet eventueel een wekkertje iedere x. Als ik jou was zou ik me nu even niet druk maken over het feit dat je dit middel slikt! Wat nu belangrijk is is dat je gaat stabiliseren op deze inname van 3 x per dag. Echt, sla nu geen een dosering meer over, zeker geen dagen, nooit, nooit doen. Kijk vanaf nu hoe het gaat, het zou zo maar kunnen dat je je binnen een week al weer wat beter gaat voelen. Schrijf desnoods iedere dag even op aan het einde van de dag hoe het is gegaan.

Ik blijf het even benadrukken, voel je nu absoluut niet schuldig! Zodra je je gaat verzetten met je gedachten maak je het jezelf alleen maar moeilijker. Neem de pillen en denk erbij, dit gaat me nu helpen, dus je doet het tegenovergestelde. Zodra je weer enigsinds rustiger bent geworden kun je pas gaan nadenken over afbouwen van deze Lorazepam. Wat Annemie zegt over Valium klopt helemaal. Maar ik zou als ik jou was je hier nu even niet druk over maken, dat is voor later. Nu eerst stabiliseren! Hou me op de hoogte hoe het gaat! Sterkte meis, komt goed, hou vertrouwen, een mens kan meer aan dan hij zelf denkt.

Je zou ook nog wel eens aan cognitieve gedragstherapie kunnen gaan denken, vraag dit maar aan je psycholoog dadelijk. Ook is hierover veel te lezen op internet. 

Groetjes, Heleen

----------


## Geram

Dank Heleen, lief van ja.
Annemie was ook al zo lief.
Fijn, want ik had het even niet meer.
lfs

----------


## Geram

Hoi,

De Ha heeft me op de valium gezet, ze zei ongeveer, als je toch ooit wilt afbouwen, kun je net zo goed nu alvast op de valium gaan.
Ze was ook niet te spreken over mn voormalige psychiater dat ze me hebben laten zwemmen in mn uppie me het afbouwen van de paroxetine.
Om de angst voor de angst de baas te worden ga ik nu in therapie, heb vanmorgen intakegesprek gehad en dat was fijn.
Ben wel duf van de valium, Ha stelde voor 4 x 5 mg per dag. Misschien dat die dufheid over gaat met de dagen dat ik ze inneem.

;fs,
Gerda

----------


## Heleen66

@Geram

Hallo Gerda, fijn dat je bij de HA bent geweest. Ik denk dat er niks op tegen is om iid nu al om te gaan op de Valium. De kans dat je stabieler wordt op Valium is zeer groot, omdat het vrij lang in je bloed blijft zitten t.o.v. de Lorazepam. 

Dit omzetten naar de Valium kan ook best nog even wennen zijn. 4 x 5mg Valium zeg je, dat is 20mg Valium op een dag. Je sLikte 3 x een halve van 2,5mg Lorazepam, toch? Dus als ik het goed begrijp slikte je dus in totaal 3 x een halve van 2,5 = 3 x 1,25 = totaal van 3,75 Lorazepam per dag. Als je dit in Valium om wil zetten kom je uit op 18,75 Valium per dag. Je hebt hier omrekeningstabellen voor. En dat je HA je nu op 20mg Valium zet is helemaal goed! Je kan er beter iets boven gaan zitten dan eronder. Dan zou ik eerst gaan wennen aan dit middel, en ja sufheid hoort daarbij en het neemt met de tijd wel wat af. Een enige vorm van sufheid zal wel blijven bestaan, het middel onderdrukt je gevoelens en dit is inherent aan kalmeringsmiddelen. Ik zou bijna zeggen, geniet er maar van. Na je angstige periodes is het nu gewoon even bijkomen. Niet te snel stoppen hoor. Kom eerst maar bij. En mocht je eenmaal willen gaan afbouwen, doe dit uiterst langzaam! Maar zo ver is het nog niet.
En je gaat in therapie! Wat voor therapie? Wat goed dat je het gaat doen. Zie iid nu eerst de angst voor angst maar onder controle te krijgen en daarna pas gaan denken over afbouwen van de Valium. 

Liefs, Heleen

----------


## Geram

Dank Heleen, erg lief je reactie. Het steunt me, kinderachtig misschien maar heb dat best ff nodig.

Lfs

----------


## Heleen66

Graag gedaan hoor, we zijn hier om elkaar te steunen toch. En helemaal niet kinderachtig! Juist goed dat je het aangeeft dat je het nodig hebt, dat is ook een kracht hoor! Fijne avond nog! Liefs, Heleen

----------


## annemieg

Lieve iedereen, sorry ik ben voor even "out": ik heb het begin van een longontskteking, mag nog tot vrijdag thuis blijven proberen te genezen maar als het dan onvoldoende is, moet ik vrijdagavond nog naar het ziekenhuis. Ben blij voor Geram dat je vaium voorgeschreven gekregen hebt en de reactie over je psych doet me ook goed! En ik ben het met Heleen eens dat de dosis voor dit moment me heel realtistisch ingeschat lijkt want angst voor angst is een vreselijk beestje dat een mens behoorlijk verlamt. Ik blijf zo veel mogelijk het forum volgen, en als ik alsnog opgenomen moet worden, gaat in ieder geval de laptop mee. Mijn excuses als ik de komende dagen wat "vertraagd" reageer: longontsteking valt behoolijk tegen moet ik bekennen. Toch positief eindigen: ik denk dat die dé aanleiding is om eindelijk te kunnen stoppen met roken...Duimen jullie mee dat het lukt?

----------


## Geram

@ Veel beterschap Annemie, en ik duim met je mee om nu te kunnen stoppen met roken! liefs, Gerda
@ Heleen, dit hoort eigenlijk niet op deze plaats omdat het voor het afbouwen van de paroxetine is maar doen het toch weer even.
Ben vannacht erg ziek geweest, misselijk, angst, heel naar in mn hoofd, naar de wc etc, niet kunnen slapen. Wist niet wat te doen, heb een halve lora erbij genomen terwijl ik om 23:00 1 valium had genomen. Toen ben ik in slaap gevallen en werden de verschijnselen minder.
Heb nu een schema opgesteld waarin ik en lora neem en valium, en de lora per week een gedeelte eraf haal. Schema van het internet gehaald.
Begrijp alleen niet dat de HA en de Apotheker kunnen zeggen dat je zo ineens over kan gaan, want dat gaat bij mij iig niet.

lfs

----------


## spiritueel

Ben ik weer even.Gaat hier niet goed,sta nog op de kop van de maagpijn maar twijfel of dit door het stoppen van de paroxetine komt
Had eerst maagzuur en sliep zittend omdat ik het anders in de mond had,toen kwam de maagpijn die nu dus al 2 maanden duurt
Medicijnen gehad,helpt niet,krijg nu een maagonderzoek,skopy,brrrr met een roesje
Kan me herrinneren toen ik cold turky stopte ik de volgende dag al maagpijn had
Heb het ZH al gebeld dat het ook eerder kon,slaap er niet van,anders bel ik een ander ziekenhuis,voel me zo beroerd
Houd jullie op de hoogte
gr Corrie

----------


## gabry

@ Annemieg Veel beterschap! Hopelijk lig je niet in het ziekenhuis!

----------


## Geram

@ Veel sterkte Corrie..
Ik heb nooit geen last gehad van mn maag door paroxetine of door het stoppen ervan. Maar ja, voor iedereen is het anders misschien.

----------


## Buchii

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw hier mede dankzij jullie info heb ik me aangemeld  :Smile: 

Zelf heb ik een jaar lang paroxetine geslikt 20mg, ik ben toen ooit een weekendje weggeweest en was ze vergeten mee te nemen.
Het weekend zelf ging goed de dokter waarschuwde me dat als ik ze vergat in te nemen erge verschijnselen zou krijgen..
Gelukkig was dit niet zo bij terugkomst maar verder gegaan met 10mg dit ging goed wel wat humeurwisselingen gehad maar die nam ik maar voor lief..
Naar een tijdje 10mg te hebben geslikt vond ik wel dat ik mocht stoppen ik voelde me immers weer gelukkig en zat goed in mijn vel.
Op naar de HA die ook mijn vorderingen zag dus mocht ik afbouwen 2 weken 5mg en daarna volledig stoppen..

Dit was op30 november 2013 in t begin had ik last van schokjes in mijn hoofd.. Prima dacht ik als dit het enige is kom ik er goed vanaf..

Maar nu iets langer als een maand verder heb ik al 4 weken gigantische maagpijn boven in!! Niet normaal ook super misselijk erbij 
Al een echo gehad daar was Niks op te zien..
Toen kwam ik op dit forum terecht en zag ik dat ik niet de enige was met zulke klachten (gelukkig dacht ik het ligt niet aan mij)
Is dit een proces waar ik doorheen moet want door de pijn kan ik vrij weinig en eten en drinken daar heb ik weinig trek in..
Heeft iemand misschien tips? Terug aan de paroxetine wil ik echt niet meer!

Moet nu tweemaal daags omeprazol slikken voor het maagzuur..

----------


## klaasvg

@Bucchi,
Ten eerste, je schrijft dat je een jaar lang paroxetine geslikt hebt, dus dat betekent dat je dit anno 2012 nog voorgeschreven hebt gekregen. Dit vind ik, gezien de kennis die er over dit middel inmiddels is, absoluut onverantwoordelijk. Daar mag je je arts wel eens mee confronteren!
Van 20 naar 10 gaat vaak nog wel goed maar onder de 10 mg is het echt superkritisch. Eenmaal halveren naar 5 en dan stoppen is niet goed, afbouwen moet met maximaal 10% per dosisredictie gaan. Na een jaar gebruik kun je misshcein ngo relatief snel afbouwen maar toch moet je er minstens maanden voor uit ttrekken en niet stoppen zolang je boven de 1 (een) mg zit.

Als je ;laatste dosis 30 novemer was ben je nu dus ongeveer 5-6 weken post-cold turkey. Ik begrijp lje weerzin tegen het middel maar toch zou ik overwegne om terug te gaan, bv. eerst naar 5 mg om te kijken of dat de klachten tempert, en dan als nog met de druppels langzaam afbouwen.
Uitzitten van een cold turkey is bij mij een eindeloze en gruwelijke lijdensweg geworden maar ik had het dan ook 5 jaar geslikt. Met 1 jaar heb je wel kans dat het miet zo lang duurt. Desondanks zou ik zeker overwegen om tijdelijk terug te gaan naar een lage dosis.

----------


## annemieg

@Bucchi, vanuit mijn ziekbed maar dit is te belangrijk om niet direct op te reageren. Klaas heeft gelijk: het afbouwschema dat je gekregen hebt duegt echt niet en ondertussen kunnen artsen zich niet blijven verschuilen achter de farma-industrie; Soit, maakt nu voor jou niet veel uit maar ook ik raad je heel heel sterk aan toch weer te starten met 5 mg paroxetine. Ik begrijp je afkeer heel goed maar aub als je van 10 mg ineens naar nul gaat dan komt je eigenlijk al bij dezelfde symptomen uit als bij het stopppen met een cold turkey en die zijn echt niet min: Klaas heeft je al verteld dat hij, gewoon omdat hij niet beter wist, ook met cold turkey gestopt is en hij heeft die stap jarenlang zwaar moeten bekopen. Jij bent in de wereld van paroxetine nog helemaal niet zo lang af van de rotzooi dus aub zet je afkeer voor het product even opzij en herstart aan de 5 mg paroxetine (laat de apotheker capsules maken of neem de liquide vorm maar denk er bij dat laatste wel goed na over de precieze hoeveeheid (ik heb de omrekentabel hier niet bij maar ik denk dat 1ml overeenkomt met 2 mg poeder). Ik kan niet genoeg benadrukken hoe belangrijk het is om niet te stoppen met paroxetine met een cold Turkey (dus heel plots van 20 mg of van 10 mg naar nul); De laatste 10 mg afbouwen moet echt per mg gebeuren, dan ga je nog niet vrij zijn van bijwerkingen maar op die manier bljven ze tenminste beheersbaar en min of meer afgebakent in een tijdsperiode, terwijl je met een cold turkey-stop vertrokken kan zijn voor vele jaren ellende waartegen echt niet veel uit te richten valt. Gelukkig heb je relatief kort genomen maar speel aub toch op zeker,begin zo snel mogelijk weer met 5 mg en blijf daar dan even opzitten tot je je min of meer weer stabiel voelt (dat kan best enige tijd duren!). Pas als je op die dosis stabiel bent, dan is het de kunst om vanaf dan per milligram af te bouwen met een tussenperiode van ongeveer 3 à 4 weken (je voelt zelf als je stabiel bent en wij op het forum kunnen je ook helpen met vragen over hoe je je voelt alvorens weer een stapje te zetten. Ik weet dat dit ook betekent dat je weer naar je arts zal moeten om voorschriften te vragen voor of capsules van 1 mg paroxetine, of de liquide vorm van het product. Maar ook hier heeft Klaas overschot van gelijk: het feit dat je arts je zomaar liet stoppen aan een dosis van 10 mg over 2 weken op 5 mg is een criminele daad en dat mag je hem verdorie goed inpeperen ook als hij nu moeilijk gaat doen! Nogmaals ik begrijp je afkeer zeer goed maar je wil echt veel liever goed afbouwen met de bijverschijnselen die draagbaar en overzichtelijk blijven dan met wat ook volgens mijn normen stoppen met een cold turkey is...Als je twijfelt over wat te doen raad ik je aan om eens wat tijd uit te trekken en hier op het forum eens te herlezen wat de verhalen inhouden over stoppen op een verantwoorde manier tov koppig blijven en stoppen met een cold turkey...

----------


## Buchii

Goeiemorgen,

Bedankt voor jullie reactie klaasvg, annemieg.
Het is fijn om dit te kunnen bespreken met mensen die hier ook ervaring mee hebben..
Ik zal jullie tip voor lief nemen al moet ik zeggen dat ik blij was
Dat ik van die rotzooi afwas.. Maar van deze klachten word ik ook niet vrolijker.

Ik heb al een hele slechte maag en wss is mijn maagwand alleen maar meer aangetast
Door paroxetine..
Ook wil ik graag van de omeprazol af want me eetlust verdwijnt compleet en ik ben al niet de flinkste..

Om de 4 weken 1mg eraf dat is goed te doen?
Ik heb over 20 min een afspraak bij de HA voor verder onderzoek
En zal dit zeker voorleggen

----------


## annemieg

@Buschii: oef wat een pak van mijn hart dat je zelf inziet dat deze manier van afkicken inderdaad niet echt de goede manier is! Vele mensen vinden het idee om terug te moeten opstarten voor hun eigen bestwil (om daarna op een mildere manier te kunnen afbouwen) net een brug te ver. Maar wij hebben hier met z'n allen ongeveer dezelfde ervaringen nl dat afkicken van de paroxetine als het maar erg langzaam gebeurd, dragelijk kan zijn. Je krijgt nu omneprazole tegen de maagpijn; kan je niet overstappen naar het nieuwere pantoprazole: het grote voordeel van pantoprazol is dat het veel en veel sneller werkt en de werking is ook iets sterker dan die van omneprazole. Ik raad je beslist toch ook aan om de maagbeschermer te blijven nemen tot ongeveer drie maanden na het afbouwen van de paroxetine en dus is het echt wel belanrijk om de overschakeling te maken naar een ander middel dan de omneprazole. Ik had zelf ook geen baat bij omneprazole daarom kreeg ik voor het bestaan van pantoprazole het middel lansoprazol en dat hielp bij mij wel goed (al is de nieuwere pantoprazol nog beter). Het is soms echt wel zoeken naar een maagbeschermer die bij jou past en het is erg belangrijk dat je HA hiervoor open staat...

----------


## Buchii

Vanmorgen bij de HA geweest.. Nou daar schieten we dus niks mee op die begon al met dat ik zelf de klachten erger maak. Want het bloedonderzoek en echo zeiden dat ik gezond was.. Ik dus uitgelegd dat ik echt wel degelijk pijn had. Ik de HA geconfronteerd met de snelle afbouw toen zei de dokter alleen ja dat kan. 

Ze bleef maar zeggen dat ik met dingen zat maar niet wilde vertellen nou ik weet dat tog zelf wel hoe het met me gaat lijkt me..
Toen ik aanbood 5 Mg te willen opstarten en langzaam wilde afbouwen zei ze dat 20mg niet veel voorstelde dus als ik dan weer terug wou maar de rest van me leven eraan moest. Toen flipte ik wel een beetje ik ben een jonge vrouw van 23.

Ik krijg nu een endoscopie maar ze zei erbij als daar niks uitkomt gaan we verder zitten en moet je gaan praten met wat je dwars zit.

Nou al met al ik ben niks opgeschoten paroxetine schreef ze niet voor kreeg alleen nieuwe omeprazol.. 
Dan maar even bikkelen.

Annemieg: is pantoprazol ook beter als omeprazol? Ik heb het ooit wel is gebruikt maar ik weet niet meer waarvoor omdat ik iig altijd omeprazol voorgeschreven krijg..?

----------


## annemieg

@Bushii: shit meid wat een rotdokter heb jij getroffen! Nou, daar schiet je inderdaad niks mee op en het ergste is dat een mens wel een reguliere arts nodig heeft om de paroxetine voor te schrijven...Iemand een tip hiervoor want ik ben Vlaamse en ken dus niet de mogelijke wegen van het Nederlandse gezondheidssysteem (alleen maakt dit me nog wantrouwerig dan ik er al tov was want waar blijft je keuze-vrijheid op deze manier...?). Ja, er is voor mijn maagprobleem (Crohn in de maag en een maagbreuk) een immens verschil tussen omeprazole en lanseprasol enerzijds en panteprasol anderzijds: de omeprasol hielp ook bij mij van geen kanten. Ik ben daar heel toevallig achtergekomen: tijdens een ziekenhuisopname kreeg ik zonder het te weten dat goedje ipv lanzoprasol (volgens mij was panteprasol toen nog niet op de markt). Het einde van het liedje was dat ik na 10 dagen ziekenhuis, prompt naar mijn vaste maag-darm-specialist in een ander ziekenhuis kon omdat ik dus een foutief medicijn had gekregen. Panteprasol is het meest recente op het gebied van zuurteremmers en ik neem het nu sinds ik verleden jaar last kreeg van galstenen en het klopt wat mijn maag-darm - specialist zei: het werkt nog beter dan de lanzoprasol. Maar omneprasol hielp ook bij mij echt niks: kon ik evengoed letterlijk niks geslikt hebben! Bah, wat een ellende: én geen paroxetine en een HA die blijkbaar ook wat betreft je maagmedicatie niet verder wil kijken dan haar neus lang is (het is soms echt wat puzzelen ook voor een maag-darmspecialist alvorens men de goede medicatie heeft en eigenlijk moet je HA dat ook al weten!). En ik meen begrepen te hebben dat jullie in Nederland niet zo maar van HA kunnen veranderen...

----------


## Heleen66

@Buchii, hallo, welkom op het forum. Jeetje meis, wat een gezeik weer met zo'n HA. Ik kan me hier zo over op winden. Precies! JIJ, jij alleen weet hoe je je voelt. En wat een belachelijkheid voor woorden dat 20mg niks zou voorstellen. Ikzelf flip helemaal op 20mg en kreeg er hele nare bijwerkingen van zoals moordneigingen, messen die ik wilde pakken...een erg gevoel van niet in de wereld zitten....brrrrr.....als ik daar nog aan terugdenk. Toen heb ik ook alle adviezen van mijn psych in de wind gegooid, hij wilde mij eigenlijk toen naar 30mg hebben en ik wilde naar beneden omdat ik wist én voelde dat het niet goed voor me was.....zo gezegd zo gedaan, over een paar dagen ga ik weer verder afbouwen, naar 9mg. En dat zo stapje voor stapje afbouwen is ook een hele klus, maar zoals Annemie zegt, het is dan wel te doen.

Die HA van jou zou zelf eens een cold-turkey moeten meemaken! Toch zou ik nog steeds overwegen om wél die 5mg te gaan opstarten. Het gaat om jouw lijf, jouw gezondheid! Ik zou er op staan, nee echt, opnieuw een afspraak maken met die HA en alsnog je punt maken. En als ze niet meewerkt, zoek dan een HA die wel meewerkt. Als je op het forum rondleest zul je gaan ontdekken dat wat wij adviseren echt het beste is. Het is de moeite waard om hier veel over te gaan lezen, ook op meerdere forums zoals dokter.nl is goed advies in te winnen, o.a. ook van Klaas.

Verstand van maagbeschermers heb ik niet, Annemie wel heel veel. Weet dat Annemie zelf even erg ziek (beginnende longontsteking) is en misschien wat later reageert. Sterkte meis met je verdere stappen! Groetjes, Heleen

----------


## Heleen66

Hi Gerda, sorry maar ik zie je berichtje nu pas. Ik had het je al wel voorspelt dat het best nog even lastig kan zijn zo'n overstap van Lorazepam in 1 x naar Valium. Sommige doen dat wel prima in 1 x en anderen hebben het nodig op de manier die jij nu volgt. Dat lijkt mij trouwens ook de beste manier. Starten met de Valium en gedeeltelijk afbouwen van de Lorazepam! Ik ben blij dat je dit hebt gevonden op internet, echt! Hoe is het nu met je? En welk schema volg je nu? Kun je mij ook de link geven van die internetsite waarop dat staat beschreven? Ik weet dat ik dit schema ook ooit had ontdekt, maar ik heb hem niet meer. Je doet het prima Gerda? Hou vol, liefs, heleen x

----------


## Heleen66

@Gerda, hoi meis. Ik ben ook nog weer even het internet opgegaan en ik vond weer wat mij toen heel veel juiste informatie gaf omtrent het afbouwen van de "pammen". Ook op deze site staan prachtige afbouwschema's, helemaal achterin zijn die te vinden. Iid, ook het omschakelen van dat Valium liever niet in 1 x moet, maar ook met stapjes. http://www.benzo.org.uk/amisc/dutchmanual.pdf. Liefs, Heleen x

----------


## klaasvg

@Buchii, die HA van jou is inderdaad waardeloos, helaas moet je het er even mee doen zoalng je geen ander hebt.
Hoe ze kan zeggen dat 20 mg weinig voorstelt is me een raadsel, juist onder de 10 mg is afbouwen heel kritisch.
Het lijkt er niet op dt ze overtuigd wil worden maar ik zou haar toch dit zeer recente artikel tonen! Waar artsen meestal weinig of geen boodschap hebben aan ervaringen van lotgenoten kunnen ze een artikel in een officieel medisch tijdschrift toch moeiilijk negeren. En doet ze dit wel, heb je echt een goede reden om bij haar weg te gaan,
En sta er op dat je de paroxetine krijgt, liefst in tabletten van 10 mg die je nog kan breken tot 5. In een later stadium kun je dan op de druppels overgaan wanneer je goede begeleiding hebt gevonden.

Het artikel adviseert nog steeds een te snelle afbouw maar bespreekt wel helder de risico's van te snel afbouwen of stoppen vanaf een te hoge dosis (boven 5 mg). 
http://www.tijdschriftvoorpsychiatri...0_p789-794.pdf

----------


## klaasvg

Een zeer belangrijk document os ook het Withdrawal Protocol van dr. David Healy. Hij bespreekt op heldere wijze het verschil tussen een terugval en "withdrawal" en legt ook uit dat er verschillen zijn tussen mensen en sommigen heel gevoelig zijn voor afbouwen en dat dan heel erg langzaam moeten doen. Ik sluit het bij als PDF.
Je arts is verplicht om dit met je te bekijken, de Eed van Hippocrates schrijft namelijk voor dat een arts te allen tijde bereid moet zijn te leren en moet luisteren naar een patient. In de praktijk is dit vaak anders helaas... 
Maar als ze niet wil meewerken MOET je een andere arts zoeken! Dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan maar misschien kunnen mensen op het forum je behulpzaam zijn, ik weet van enkele dat ze een goede HA hebben die je wellicht wil ontvangen ook al is het buiten je regio/woonplaats.

----------


## Geram

@ Dank je Heleen, het is heftig het overschakelen, maar bekijk dit schema even met de mijne en maandag naar de HA.

Lief van je

----------


## Buchii

Bedankt voor jullie steun!

Dat artikel zal ik zeker meenemen de volgende keer om te kijken hoe ze er op reageert,de dokters van tegenwoordig doen net alsof medicatie niks voorstelt.. Er staat me nu eerst een endoscopie te wachten waar ze me binnenkort voor zullen bellen.

Misschien ben ik zelf een beetje soft maar nu terug gaan naar de HA zou geen verschil maken ze wil tog eerst die scopie afwachten voor we verder gingen kijken..binnenkort maar weer eens een afspraak maken met de psycholoog kijken hoe die erover denkt aangezien die wel
Begreep wat een inpakt paroxetine kon hebben.

Annemieg: jeetje dat is niet niks een lichte longontsteking me oma had t vorig jaar en wat was die beroerd! Sterkte en beterschap!!

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

Hallo lotgenoten,
Ik heb al een tijd niets laten horen maar heb het druk gehad en heb me niet goed gevoeld door het afbouwen.
Ik herken de symptomen van Kanon maar al te goed.In de eerste afbouwperiode had ik daar ook heel veel last van en de eerste persoon die deze herkenbare symptomen beschreef is Klaas en die is er gelukkig ook weer bij op dit forum.
Annemieg is er gelukkig ook nog bij dus: Lotgenoten,maak gebruik van hun kennis en ervaring!!!!

Ben door hun ervaringen heel langzaam aan het afbouwen. Sinds een week van 9 naar 8 mg. paroxetine ( vloeibaar in de vorm van Seroxat).
1e week gaat goed maar dan komen alle verschijnselen in de 2e week toch weer alleen minder dan in het begin.Het is echt volhouden en ik wordt er soms toch moedeloos van en denk: Wat doe ik mezelf aan? Ik wil volhouden en zeker als je weet wat een rotzooi het is.

En voor Annemieg, ik ga morgen beginnen met de nepsigaret met de vloeibare nicotine. Ik wil echt ook stoppen met roken omdat ook ik al weken aan het hoesten ben en voor het eerst griep heb gehad en mn eerste koortslip ( futiliteit vergeleken bij het afkicken maar duidt wel op een verminderde weerstand). Ik heb me laten vertellen dat er dan nauwelijks afkickverschijnselen zijn omdat je toch de nicotine krijgt maar niet de teer in je longen.Bovendien ben ik door het afbouwen al 8 kg. kwijtgeraakt en ik ben er nog niet dus er mag weer iets aankomen als ik helemaal gestopt zal zijn met roken.

Iedereen heel veel succes, wijsheid en DOORZETTINGSVERMOGEN !!!!!

----------


## Geram

@Heel veel kracht toegewenst met je verdere afbouw.
Het kost veel tijden moed.
Wat Klaas zegt, afbouwen met 10 procent is echt het beste.
Ik heb zelfs met 5 procent moeten afbouwen.
En het is echt niet fijn.
Hoop dat je steun hebt van mensen in je naaste 
omgeving.
Want dat heb je straks echt nodig hoor

Grtjs Geram

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: Ik ben ondertussen nu meer dan een week van de sigaret en omdat ik zo vreselijk ziek ben heb ik niet eens de kans om hem te missen! Wat ik nu al weet is dat de nicotine binnen de korste tijd uit je systeem is; het is de "gewoonte" die maar moeilijk te doorbreken valt! Zelfs doodziek heb ik nog de reflex om naar dat stinkstokje te pakken...Het is goed dat ik niet thuis uitziek (ik kan niet voor mezelf zorgen, laat staan voor mijn huisdieren dus ik ben even ingetrokken bij mijn vriendin/lat-partner (daarom was ik ook even echt niet bereikbaar)). Ik ben er dus zonder afkicken vanaf gekomen maar je wil er echt geen longonsteking voor krijgen want jeetje, wat is me dat een rotaandoening die maar heel heel traag wat beter wordt! Wens je veel succes maar ik vraag me wel af of en afbouwen van paroxetine en afbouwen van de sigaret niet teveel van je gaat vragen. Je vertelt zelf dat je op week 2 na het minderen met de paroxeztine, flink wat afbouwverschijnselen hebt en het is heel herkenbaar. Kan je het stoppen met roken niet beter wat uitstellen? Nou ja, als je echt gaat hoesten en een duidelijk verschil merkt als je niet rookt dan kan dat voldoende motivatie zijn weet ik nu uit ondervinding! Ik wou ook al langer af van die sigaretten maar dit is niet bepaald de aanrader om ermee te stoppen...!

@Buschii: bedankt voor de steun en je hebt gelijk hoor: het is echt geen pretje want ik kan niet eens meer voor mezelf zorgen! Kan je het op dit moment opbrengen om de afkickverschijnselen van de paroxetine erbij te hebben? Klaas heeft overschot van gelijk (ik heb alle links en pdf-files opgeslagen) maar je HA moet echt wel mee of je moet een andere zien te vinden die dan wel mee wil in het verhaal gaan. De hoofdvraag blijft hoe het zit met jouw draagkracht momenteel. Heb je het gevoel van in een withdrawl te zitten of zijn de afbouwverschijnselen nog steeds de gebruikelijke? Ik denk dat het erg belangrijk is om hierop te kunnen antwoorden want dat verschil is het verschil tussen al dan niet echt terug moeten herbeginnen met bvb 5 mg of het afbouwen verder z'n beloop laten...Als je in een withdrawl zit heb je volgens mij echt geen andere keuze dan heropstarten en vervolgens heel traag weer afbouwen maar de enige die kan zeggen of je je daarin herkent, ben jijzelf. Wil je ons verder op de hoogte houden?

----------


## annemieg

@Buschii: ik kom nog even terug op de starre houding van je HA en je draagkracht op dit moment: heb je eigenlijk behalve last van maag en darmen (en gebrek aan eetlust zet ik even hierbij) nog andere nare bijwerkingen van het stoppen met de paroxetine? Je schrijft dat je oa last had van elektrische schokjes ed maar wat ik even niet meegekregen heb is hoe erg je daar op dit moment nog last van hebt. Ik heb me eventjes alleen geconcentreerd op die maagproblemen en geërgerd aan die vreselijk arogante houding van je HA maar ik ben vergeten te informeren naar hoe je je voelt buiten de problemen met je ingewanden. Is er enige evolutie in die bijwerkingen (worden ze langzamerhand beter te dragen)? Ik denk dat we dat gehele plaatje even goed moeten bekijken en aan de hand daarvan pas kunnen uitmaken of het voor jou echt wel de beste oplossing zou zijn om te herstarten...Mijn belangrijkste vraag is dan ook of je enige evolutie ziet in alle klachten die je kreeg sinds het stoppen met de paroxetine?

----------


## Buchii

Buiten om de de klachten die ik omschreef gaat het opzich redelijk goed
Ik heb geen schokjes meerbgelukkig.
Enige wat ik merk is omdat ik zoveel pijn heb en weinig kan (uurtje hooguit kan ik even lopen maar dan is de pijn en de misselijkheid ook op zijn ergst) dat ik hierdoor wel weer veel door ga nadenken en mezelf terug trek.
Ik probeer positief te blijven, ik heb a.s dinsdag een endoscopie en hoop dan wat meer duidelijkheid te krijgen.

Annemieg: hoe voel jij je nu? Ik gaf me oma de tip om bouillon te drinken omdat ze veel moeite had met eten.

----------


## annemieg

@Buchii: Dan zou ik misschien toch proberen om zonder herstarten met de paroxetine verder te leven: het klinkt mij alsof je de ergste afbouwverschijnselen achter de rug hebt. Die enorme vermoeidheid die je nog steeds hebt en het zo weinig kunnen doen, is wel één van de voor mij zeer zeer herkenbare gevolgen van het afbouwen. En ik moet zeggen dat die vermoedheid ook bij mij heel lang aangesleept heeft, tot ver na het bereiken van het nulpunt ook al heb ik dan heel langzaam afgebouwd. In hoeverre de misselijkheid en maaglast deel uitmaakt van het afbouwproces kan ik met de beste wil van de wereld niet inschatten: ik ben zelf maagpatiënt (Crohn in de maag) maar had geen uitgesproken klachten van maagpijn of misselijkheid (niet bij het nemen van paroxetine en evenmin bij het afbouwen) maar lees er de posts van Spiritueel maar op na en je zal merken dat haar afbouwen ook gedomineerd wordt door maagpijn (ze heeft nog geen gastroscopie gehad dus het is helemaal onduidelijk of er eventueel iets mis is met haar maag). De paroxetine heeft zo'n ontzettend individueel gevolg voor iedereen (al herkennen de meeste mensen wel oa de immense vermoeidheid en ook die "elektrische schokjes" worden wel heel vaak genoemd). Ik ben blij dat je een endoscopie krijgt (begrijp me niet verkeerd: ik haat het onderzoek maar het is voor een aantal zaken echt wel de enige vorm van goede diagnosestelling!). Ben je eigenlijk ooit getest op lactose-intolerantie of andere vormen van allergie voor voedingsmiddelen (ik denk spontaan aan gluten, soja, pinda's, tomaten...). Ik heb 30 jaar ziekte van Crohn maar pas verleden week kwam ik er toevallig achter dat ik ook allergisch reageer op sojaproducten (ik had het immense geluk dat mijn vriendin de link legde tussen mijn misselijk voelen en buikpijn hebben enerzijds en het eten van sojaproducten omdat zij lactose-intolerantie heeft anderzijds want zelf had ik die link volgens mij nooit gelegd en mijn vriendin heeft 15 jaar met maag-darmklachten gelopen vooraleer een internist een lactosetest gedaan heeft...). We hebben beide in een situatie gezeten waarin de artsen ervan uitgingen dat de klachten wel "van tussen onze oren" zou komen, terwijl nadien bleek dat ze dus wel een lichamelijke oorzaak hadden, dus ik begrijp je frustratie maar ook de hoop die je gesteld hebt op de endoscopie. Eén tip die echt nuttig en soms noodzakelijk kan zijn: houd een eetdagboek bij waarin je schrijft wat je gegeten hebt en hoe je je de twee volgende dagen voelt (een allergie of intolerantie geeft soms pas na twee dagen "effect"!): het is jammer genoeg soms de enige manier om een allergie vast te stellen (lactose-intolerantie kan wel getest worden met een blaastest). Het vervelendste is dat je een HA getroffen hebt die er schijnbaar sowieso van uitgaat dat klachten waar niet direct een oorzaak voor gevonden worden wel "tussen de oren zal zitten". Gggrrr....want vooral maag-darmklachten kunnen zo moeilijk te doorgronden zijn, net omdat ze vaak niet direct optreden na het eten van iets wat je niet blijkt te verdragen maar ook "met vertraging" (dat hebben ze dan gemeenschappelijk met de paroxetine!).
Lief dat je het vraagt: ik voel me al stukken beter en ik ben ondertussen ook weer thuis. Voorbij is het nog niet maar het is stilaan wel leefbaar en doenbaar om voor mezelf en mijn huisdieren te zorgen (dat hoop ik althans en ik heb het geluk dat ik zo weer terug naar mijn vriendin kan als zou blijken dat het nog niet lukt): de vastzittende hoest is al weg, de vermoeidheid blijft wel aanslepen (veel na mekaar doen lukt echt nog niet en ik slaap ook nog erg veel) en ik ben ook nog wat kortademig. Gek genoeg heb ik de hele tijd best goed gegeten: vooral de avondmaaltijd ging er vrij vlot in en ik had 's avonds in tegenstelling tot de ochtenden ook flink honger (alleen was ik niet in staat om mijn eigen eten te bereiden!). Maar ik kan me zo inbeelden dat bouillon een schitterend alternatief is voor diegene die er helaas niet in slagen hun eetlust te bewaren ( een longontsteking is niet op 1, 2, 3 over dus het is wel belangrijk dat je wat aansterkende kost binnenkrijgt). 
Succes met de endoscopie, al weet ik zelf niet goed wat ik nu onder "succes" moet begrijpen: aan de ene kant wil ik dat de oorzaak van je probleem gevonden wordt en opgelost raakt, aan de andere kant wens ik je geen akelige dingen toe...(je begrijpt denk ik wel wat ik bedoel!)

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hallo allemaal,
ik lees dat we allemaal in hetzelfde schuitje zitten en allemaal min of meer dezelfde vervelende afkickverschijnselen.
ik zit nu bijna 4 weken op 8 Mg. paroxetine(vloeibaar) en ben nog steeds niet gestabiliseerd. het gaat wel langzaam beter dus ik laat de moed (nog niet) zakken.
ik hoor diverse mensen over lichttherapie. heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? er zijn speciale lampen te koop voor thuisgebruik.

hoe gaat het met je Annemieg? onderschat longontsteking niet, je kan daar behoorlijk lang last van houden dus let goed op jezelf. Wij op het forum kunnen jou kennis en advies niet missen( egoïstisch van mij hè ? ) Ik heb in ieder geval al heel veel steun uit jou verhalen gehaald.

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: de longontsteking is ondertussen onder controle. Wat hierbij wel zal bijdragen is het feit dat ik gestopt ben met roken! Mens, mens, wat valt ook dat afkicken tegen, al gaat het hier absoluut niet om een lichamelijk proces maar om het missen van een gewoontegebaar waar ik duidelijk (maar onbewust) bijzonder veel emoties aan vastgehangen heb: het klinkt bizar maar het lijkt voor mij alsof die sigaret een vorm van troost en van houvast was die ik nu dus mis. Maar ik bijt door hoor, zo'n longontsteking wil ik echt nooit meer meemaken en als ik het afkicken van de sigaret vergelijk met het afkicken van de paroxetine, dan is en bljft het peanuts. Want ja, Ingrid, zowat iedereen die af wil van de paroxetine en de dosis dus langzamerhand verlaagt, kampt met vrij gelijkaardige problemen en het duurt zo ongelooflijk lang allemaal (achteraf bekeken weet ik eigenlijk niet eens precies hoe ik die rottijd doorgekomen ben: ik vermoed letterlijk van dag tot dag). Dat lichttherapie zou helpen bij het afbouwen van paroxetine is voor mij totaal nieuw: ik koppel lichttherapie aan winterblues of seizoensdepressies...en ik heb dus flink wat twijfels over het nut bij het afbouwen van paroxetine. Laat je niet verleiden door mooie beloftes die aan zoveel dingen toegeschreven worden: ik weet dat je met momenten zo wanhopig bent dat je geneigd zou zijn alles wat men je voorstelt voor waar aan te nemen omdat een mens doodop wordt van het afkicken maar ik vrees dat er weinig tot niks bestaat dat echt helpt. Hoe deprimerend ook: het enige middel is tijd, tijd, tijd en daarbij zo langzaam afbouwen dat je toch stilaan periodes krijgt waarin je min of meer stabiel bent. Je schrijft dat je nu al bijna 4 weken op 8 mg zit en dat je nog niet stabiel bent maar dat je wel voelt hoe het langzaam beter wordt: dat is dus inderdaad dé manier waarop het hele proces verloopt (en tevens de reden dat het allemaal zo lang duurt): je haalt de dosis naar beneden, de eerste dagen voel je weinig maar dan krijg je onherroepelijk de weerslag en die sleept dan enige tijd aan. Van zodra je min of meer stabiel bent, is het moment daar dat je weer een stapje naar beneden kan nemen en dus daar ga je opnieuw...en opnieuw... en opnieuw....! Het is wel zo belangrijk dat je wacht met verminderen tot het moment dat je je toch enigszins stabiel voelt maar het heeft m.i. geen zin om extra tussentijd in te lassen als het niet echt noodzakelijk is want dan rek je het afbouwproces alleen nog meer. Een andere zaak wordt het wel als je het gevoel krijgt dat je echt niet gestabiliseerd raakt! Dan rijst de vraag of je niet beter even op de huidige dosis blijft zitten (en dat voor langere tijd) maar als je af wilt van de paroxetine is dit een procedure voor noodgevallen, iets waar je slechts op terugvalt als afbouwen totaal geen optie meer is omdat je donders goed voelt dat je niet voldoende stabiel raakt. Ja, meidje, afbouwen is zo ontzettend zwaar en duurt zo ongelooflijk lang dat iedereen er soms de moed bij verliest. Laat je echter niet verleiden om veel geld te geven aan dingen waarvan absoluut niet bewezen is dat ze het afbouwen echt minder zwaar maken. Tot nu toe ben ik nog niks tegengekomen dat een afbouwproces merkelijk verlichting geeft: de voedingssuplementen van "De weg terug" benaderen nog het meeste wat ik onder "vergemakkelijken" van afbouwen versta maar ze zijn ook heel erg duur en niemand kan meten in hoeverre ze de rol spelen die ze zeggen te spelen...Sorry hoor, maar ik heb weinig tot geen vertrouwen in wat dan ook als echt hulpmiddel...

----------


## ingrid12

dank je Annemieg, goed dat je nog steeds niet rookt. Ik ben ook met de E-sigaret begonnen maar zoals jij zelf ook al zegt mis je dan het troost gevoel als je je al zo rot voelt dus weer even op een zijspoor gezet. Het speelt wel iedere dag door mn hoofd maar ff niet genoeg wilskracht.

Ik slik de supplementen van "de weg terug" omdat het sowieso bijdraagt aan je lichamelijke gezondheid, vooral ook omdat ik nog steeds rook.
Of het de klachten verzacht, mmmmm....... weet ik niet zo goed. In het begin dacht ik het wel maar zoals Klaas goed schrijft, onder de 10 mg. wordt het zwaarder en dat kan ik beamen.

Ik wacht maar op het zonnetje i.p.v. de lichttherapie!

Ik wens je veel gezondheid en ik zal af en toe mn ervaringen weer posten.

----------


## Buchii

Ik merk nu pas dat mijn post van een week geleden niet is aangekomen... *schaam*

Waarschijnlijk te ongeduldig geweest met het versturen haha..
Maar ondertussen endoscopie gehad.. gelukkig niks van gemerkt roesje gehad, maar omdat ik tijdens het onderzoek met mijn ogen open bleef liggen(ik was wel weg) dachten ze dat ik nog wakker was dus kreeg ik extra spul toegediend dus naderhand was ik wel erg duf en kan me niet alles herinneren.. ma dat neem ik dan voor lief want ik had niks gemerkt van het onderzoek ideaal! behalve dan die keelspray.

Helaas ook uit die scopie is niks gekomen alles was goed..
Ik dus terug gegaan naar de dokter maar ook dat hielp niet die zei alleen het enige wat ik kan doen is nogmaals bloedprikken en anders moet je er mee leven en ontspannen..

Dus of het nou daadwerkelijk met die paroxetine in verband staat durf ik nog niet te zeggen..
Wat ik wel weet is dat ik door de paroxetine eigenlijk niks voelde omdat ik niet mezelf was, en nu ik het niet meer gebruik me lichaam weer mezelf is.

Loop nu vanaf vandaag bij de osteopaat omdat meerdere mensen mij dat aanraadde en die wist mij te vertellen dat heel mijn lichaam eigenlijk stijve spieren vertoont wat komt vanuit de maag en dat zou wel een afbouwdingetje kunnen zijn van paroxetine.. spierpijn stijve spieren..?

of het gaat helpen durf ik nog niet te zeggen er is gezegd dat er wel even werk aan de winkel is. ( Mijn lichaam is op en vertoont dat ondertussen maar al te goed)

Ik moet wel zeggen dat in die paar berichten die ik hier heb uitgewisseld met jullie als grote steun ik al meer begrip heb gevoeld als van mijn eigen dokter. En dat doet een mens goed want het is fijn dat mensen weten wat je voelt en of doormaakt  :Smile: !

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: wat ik je zeker wel kan aanraden is, als je de volgende keer bij de HA komt, een bloedname te vragen en je te laten controleren op het feit of je wel voldoende vitamine D hebt! Want een tekort aan die vitamine versterkt absoluut de ernst van de afbouwverschijnselen (vooral dan van de immense vermoeidheid). Ik heb zelf jaren met een tekort rondgelopen, ook Geram bleek er last van te hebben en we ondervinden allebei hoe goed het ons doet nu we beiden een goede variant van deze vitamine innemen. Eigenlijk zou iedereen die denkt over afbouwen, een algemene check-up moeten laten uitvoeren en dan meer expliciet vooral gericht op foliumzuur, vitamine D, vitamine B12, ijzer en magnesium (al is magnesium moeilijker op te sporen, de andere producten vragen gewoon een bloedafname en een kort labonderzoek. Van deze vitamines en mineralen is immers geweten dat ze bij tekorten, verschijnselen geven die heel heel erg aan depressie doen denken! Daarnaast pleit ik ook voor het onderzoeken van je suikergehalte en je schildklierhormonen want ook hierbij kan een tekort of teveel je geestelijk welbevinden enorm in de war brengen (en beiden worden vaak erg laat vastgesteld omdat de symptomen niet zo duidelijk zijn en nogal verwarrend kunnen overkomen). Al deze onderzoeken kunnen gebeuren met één bloedafname en ik vind het raadzaam deze te doen in het begin (of zelfs liefst voor) het afbouwen en een half jaar later telkens weer om een extra controle te vragen: AD's spelen oa in op ons hormoonsysteem en je zal maar diegene zijn die een tekort aan die essentiele producten moet combineren met het al zo zware afbouwproces...
Ik ben dus zeker niet tegen het eventueel bijnemen van voedingssupplementen, ik pleit echter wel voor een grondig onderzoek om te achterhalen of je met tekorten kampt zodat je heel gericht kan werken op deze tekorten. Want bij al deze stoffen geldt ook dat het vrij lang kan duren alvorens je peil weer in orde is. En ik spreek uit eigen ervaring als ik benadruk dat het van groot belang is om de juiste supplementen te nemen bij een tekort: ik heb zelf jarenlang vitamine D bijgenomen die niet werd opgenomen door mijn lichaam: dat is én een aderlating voor mijn portemonnai maar tegelijk blijf je zo wel in de miserie zitten...

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hoi Annemieg,
Ik slik inderdaad wel extra voedingssupplementen ( ook die van de weg terug) en ook die jij beschrijft. misschien toch maar een keer naar de huisarts en bloed laten nakijken, dat kan nooit kwaad.ik kreeg de AD inderdaad om de heftige stemmingswisselingen op te vangen van de overgang ( ik at niet meer en bleef maar afvallen zo ziek werd ik er van). gelukkig nog geen heftige stemmingswisselingen tijdens het afbouwen wel energieloos en somber omdat je je echt ziek voelt maar dat heeft iedereen heb ik al begrepen.
dank je wel weer voor je back-up

----------


## annemieg

@Ingrid: wat je beschrijft namelijk dat energieloos zijn en ook somber omdat je constant wel lichamelijke klachten hebt tijdens het afbouwen, heeft inderdaad ongeveer iedereen die afbouwt denk ik. Het belangrijkste is dat je niet hervalt in heftige stemmingswisselingen, al kunnen die op zich ook heel goed afkomstig zijn van het afbouwen van paroxetine. Ik weet dat ik met momenten echt ontzettend geïrriteerd was maar soms ook plots verdrietig zonder directe aanleiding en soms ook ineens heel blij als ik begon te voelen dat mijn emoties weer terugkwamen. Daar kon ik tot tranen toe geroerd door zijn. Maar het meest overheersende tijdens mijn afbouwen was toch ook die futloosheid, de me moeten verder slepen (waarbij de spier- en gewrichtspijn bepaald ook niet vooruit hielpen!). Ik heb de hele afbouwperiode ontzettend veel geslapen en dan was ik nog steeds nooit helemaal uitgeslapen of had ik alsnog een middagdutje nodig...Soms lijkt het me alsof ik door een brij van vermoeidheid moest heen wandelen...

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo allemaal, 

Het is een tijdje geleden dat ik hier wat heb geschreven. Ik denk dat dit alleen maar positief is (voor mij dan). Omdat het eigenlijk naar omstandigheden best heel erg goed met me gaat, dan raakt dit forum ook wat op de achergrond want de noodzaak is niet meer zo heel groot om dingen te willen weten over hoe, wat en waar over het afbouwen van de Paroxetinen. Ik zit nog middenin mijn afbouwperiode en gebruik op dit moment nog maar 6mg Paroxetine vloeibaar en het gaat goed! En dat wil ik hier ook laten weten dat het afbouwen dus goed kan gaan, mits je het maar langzaam doet!

Natuurlijk heb ik ook nog mijn mindere dagen, zoals vermoeidheid, prikkelbaar zijn, pijnlijke spieren. Maar mijn hoofd word steeds helderder, mijn gevoelens komen steeds meer terug, kortom ik leef weer. En wat Annemie ook beschrijft hierboven, ik kan ook diep geraakt worden vanwege het feit dat ik mijn gevoelens weer positief ervaar. Ik kan het alleen maar omschrijven dat ik weer mens aan het worden ben. En tegelijkertijd hoe vreselijk de bijwerkingen zijn van AD, die staan daar dan weer tegenover. Vergeten zal ik het nooit maar ik ben wel op een punt beland in mijn leven dan ik verder wil. Niet wil blijven hangen in de ellende die ik jaar in jaar uit heb moeten doorstaan.

Wel weet ik ook dat er in de psychiatrie heel veel niet pluis is, dat medicatie een "try and error" verhaal is, wat natuurlijk iets vreselijks is. Ik merk dat ik nu even van de hak op de tak spring maar wat ik eigenlijk met mijn post wil zeggen dat het mogelijk is om af te bouwen. Over een paar maanden ben ik vrij van AD, dit dan 19 jaar geslikt te hebben heb ik eindelijk weer mijn vrijheid terug. Maar doe het langzaam, ik bouw 1 mg af per 3 tot 4 weken. Ik evalueer iedere keer met mezelf of ik aan de volgende afbouwstap toe ben of niet. Ga niet sneller naar beneden, doe het niet!!!! 

Ik heb nog 6mg te gaan.....ook heb ik mijn verhaal beschreven op mijn Facebook-Pagina, dat heet Mijn Gevecht Terug. https://www.facebook.com/mijngevechtterug?ref=hl

Succes iedereen die bezig is met het afbouwen van AD, het is niet makkelijk maar het is echt te doen!!!!

Liefs, Heleen

----------


## annemieg

@Heleen66: Wat fantastisch nieuws heb jij te melden! Eindelijk iemand bij wie het afbouwen alles bij mekaar en onder voorbehoud want het is nog niet voorbij, goed gaat: je moet beseffen dat elke milligram dat je zonder al te veel ellende achter je gelaten hebt, al een enorme winst is die men je niet meer kan afpakken! Ik ben het trouwens helemaal met je eens dat het superbelangrijk is dat je heel heel langzaam afbouwt maar ook dat je na een tijdje vanzelf wel aanvoelt als je weer naar beneden kan. Het is ook goed om te lezen dat je niet de neiging krijgt om je vast te zetten in het verleden maar dat je heel toekomstgericht denkt en geen energie verspilt aan dingen die er voor jou niet (meer) toe doen. Kwaadheid k

----------


## annemieg

Sorry: ik werk met de laptop wat ik niet gewend ben; ik ga gewoon door: kwaadheid kan voor sommige mensen energie geven en kan helpen als het supermoeilijk gaat en iemand ergens doorheen slepen. Kwaadheid kan echter ook verlammen en zorgen dat je niet verder kan gaan. Iedereen zal voor zichzelf wel even moeten afvragen of zijn/haar kwaadheid vooruit helpt of niet, kracht geeft om te vechten of net kracht wegtrekt. Bij mij persoonlijk ging en gaat het nog steeds in golven: als ik een artikel lees waarin gemeld wordt wat AD's van de SSRI-generatie ook op lange termijn voor effecten kan hebben en ik herken er (helaas) ook dingen in, dan vlamt de kwaadheid toch weer in me op net als dat gebeurt als mensen mij vertellen dat ze door hun huisarts op een AD gezet zijn voor wat in mijn ogen een normaal "rouwproces" is. Maar het is voor jou, Heleen echt goed dat je het verleden met al zijn akelige dingen achter je kan laten en door kan gaan met een goed leven, ook al heb je soms nog wel last van die typische afkickverschijnselen. Ik kan het trouwens erg waarderen dat je toch blijft naar het forum komen om je vorderingen met ons te delen en vooral om toch nog eens te vertellen dat afbouwen echt wel mogelijk is als je een aantal fundamentele regels respecteert. Nog alle succes meid!

----------


## Heleen66

Dank je wel Annemie! Juist vind ik het mijn plicht hier te melden dat het best goed met mij gaat, ondanks de afbouwverschijnselen die soms dan weer de kop op steken. So far soo good, ik ben nog steeds bezig en realiseer me dat die laatste 5mg nog wel eens lastig kunnen worden, hoewel ik ook graag voor mezelf niet wil ontkennen dat het ook wel eens zo door kan kan zoals mijn afbouwproces tot nu toe is verlopen. Ik zal het hier ook weer gaan vertellen hoor. Maar om even terug te komen dat ik het een plicht vind om hier te posten als het goed met je gaat....want, is het niet zo dat je vaak alleen maar de slechte scenario's leest op forums. Zodra mensen opknappen houden ze het voor gezien, wat ik heel goed kan indenken hoor. Want zo werkt het vaak wel. Het is over en klaar en men wil er een streep onder zetten en doorgaan met hun leven en alles gauw vergeten.

Had ik maar wat vaker goed nieuws verhalen gelezen op forums, wat zou dat fijn zijn, niet alleen voor mij maar voor iedereen die twijfelt aan zijn of haar afbouw en of het allemaal wel haalbaar is. Het is toch vaak kommer en kwel. En helaas is dit ook echt zo. Mensen moeten hun verhaal kwijt, zeker als men in het medici cirquit niet serieus worden genomen, ik ken het, ik was daar zelf ook bij. Ik heb weer hoop en ik hoop dat ik met mijn hoop andere mensen ook weer hoop kan geven. Liefs, Heleen.

----------


## JacquelinevM

Hoi ik ben Jacqueline en zit in mijn afbouw paroxetine. Ik ben morgen 1 week 'clean' haha ;-), want afkicken is het zeker. Ik heb 10 jaar 20mg paroxetine geslikt wat bij mij op wat bijwerkingen na goed is bevallen. Ik heb nu 2 jaar een vriend en hij attendeerde mij op de bijwerkingen waar ik dus zelf niet zo bij stil stond. Overmatig zweten, altijd moe, rusteloze benen, jeuk, continu gapen en een libido van 0. Ik heb dus geen natuurlijke opwinding meer. Ik weet nog toen ik eraan begon ik geen orgasme meer kon krijgen, waarop ik naar de dokter ging en hij zei: ja het is het 1 of het ander. Ik heb door flink zelf oefenen mijn orgasme weer terug gekregen, maar het duurt wel langer dan normaal. We hebben gepraat en heb de stap genomen om te stoppen. Eigenlijk een raar verhaal dat mijn vriend me hierop moet attenderen, terwijl mijn huisarts me nooit in die 10 jaar gevraagd heeft hoe gaat het met me medicijn gebruik. Noppes, gewoon voorgeschreven. Ik slikte het voor angst en paniek aanvallen en obsessief denken. Ik wil weer een gezond seksleven en me weer energievol voelen. Ik ben 47 en heb een ontzettende lieve man gevonden waar ik mijn leven mee wil delen, zonder medicatie was mij die 2 jaar nooit gelukt, want ik had een ontzettende bindingsangst door mijn paniek aanvallen. Ik voel nu voor het eerst een band met iemand waarvan ik denk dat ik mij super gelukkig bij ga voelen en dat laat ik nu niet meer kapot maken door mijn medicijnen niet door niemand niet. Ik krijg veel steun van hem en hij zegt ook als je het niet zonder kan kan je een ander alternatief gaan zoeken met minder bijwerkingen, maar deze zijn lichamelijk niet goed voor jou. Omdat ik niemand had heb ik er zelf nooit bij stil gestaan om te stoppen en nam de bijwerkingen voor lief. Ik heb nu de stap genomen en ga zeker doorzetten en kijken hoe ik hieruit kom. Op het moment heb ik last van zeurende pijn in mijn linker been, ik slaap minder, spanning in me lijf en sinds vandaag heb ik het erg koud een soort rilling in mijn bovenlijf, heb nu overal de verwarming aan dikke trui en sloffen en nu heb ik het eindelijk warm hihi. Ik merk dat ik iedere dag even moet ontladen om te huilen en dan gaat het weer, ben aan het werk dus daar gaat dat allemaal niet. Het werken is voor mij echt een uitkomst dan kan ik mijn gedachte verzetten en heb er minder erg in. Mijn gezicht blijf ik last houden van pukkels die ik normaal nooit heb, of dat de rotzooi eruit moet pff. Ik slik nu magnesium en rhodiola hoop dat dat mij een beetje door de nachten heen helpt. Ik zou graag van mensen willen horen wat hun bijwerkingen zijn zodat ik me een beetje kan optrekken aan jullie dat dat er echt wel bij hoort zeg maar. Want ik denk dat iedereen wel weet dat het geen makkie is en je alle steun kunt gebruiken in dit process, alvast bedankt Jacqueline

----------


## annemieg

@Jacqueline, je bent aan een heel moeilijke maar tegelijk ook moedige strijd begonnen en je hebt hem inmiddels voor het grootste deel al gewonnen want je bent ondertussen clean. Maar zoals je zelf ook merkt, is de strijd niet gestreden op het moment waarop je de zo begeerde nulgrens bereikt hebt. Het klinkt niet opbeurend maar ik wil hier wel eerlijk zijn: ik heb zelf ondervonden dat de nawerkingen van paroxetine echt niet ophouden op het moment dat je van het spul af bent. En laat nu de laatste tijd net in de pers verschenen zijn dat oa seksuele problemen bij sommige mensen ook blijven bestaan ná het afbouwen! En het zijn, zoals je zelf al opgemerkt hebt, niet alleen seksuele bijwerkingen die niet plots over gaan als je eindelijk van de AD's bent: ik ben zelf het levende bewijs dat bij sommige mensen zelfs anderhalf jaar na het stoppen met de paroxetine, de bijwerkingen nog steeds niet helemaal van de baan zijn. Wat betreft het slapen: dat is bij mij zo'n 8 à 10 maanden na het stoppen wel uiteindelijk beter gegaan en is nu definitief stukken beter en zo wat gelijk aan het slapen voor ik paroxetine slikte. De huilbuien die me zo lang overvallen hebben (ook na het begeerde nulpunt) zijn stilaan ook weggetrokken. Maar de opstoten van kou en warmte bvb blijf ik hebben ook al ben ik nu dus al anderhalf jaar paroxetine-vrij. En wat ik nog veel erger vind is het feit dat ik nog steeds niet mijn gekende volle gevoelsleven terug heb en dat dat is wat ik het allerergste mis: ik blijf voor een stukje zitten met afgevlakte emoties, met een leven dat niet meer de vreugdevolheid heeft die het had voor ik aan de AD's ging. Ik weet dat ik lang niet de enige ben die voor een stuk op mijn "honger" blijft zitten. Het feit dat jij nu een partner gevonden hebt die duidelijk echt bij je past gaat je zeker helpen maar je gaat ontzettend veel geduld moeten hebben en ik durf in alle eerlijkheid niet zeggen in hoeverre je je ooit weer "als vanouds" zal voelen, om de doodeenvoudige reden dat ik zelf niet weet of en wanneer alle bijwerkingen die samenhangen met het gebruik van een AD ooit zullen weggaan. Zoals ik net al aangehaald heb, zijn er de afgelopen maanden ook in de populaire pers artikelen verschenen waarin gewag wordt gemaakt van mensen die jaren na het stoppen met een AD van de SRRI-familie blijven zitten met verschijnselen die ze opgelopen hebben door het gebruik en die maar niet willen wijken. Men staart zich in de pers natuurlijk vrij blind op wat het best "scoort" bij lezers namelijk het blijvende gebrek aan seksuele potentie, maar ik heb de artikels zoveel mogelijk ontleed en het komt er telkens weer op neer dat een aantal ex-gebruikers vooral klagen over afgevlakte emoties op alle mogelijke vlakken; over fysische verschijnselen heb ik nog niks gelezen maar ik kan je bevestigen dat ikzelf nog steeds sporen meesleep van het afbouwen en stoppen en dat de warmte-opwellingen me heel bekend in de oren klinken. Eigenlijk hoop ik nu heel heel erg dat er nog mensen jouw berichtje lezen en dat ze op deze pagina"s eerlijk willen getuigen van wat hun ervaringen zijn, een jaar of zelfs meer, na het stopzetten van de behandeling. Je kop in het zand steken heeft geen zin want daardoor zal de last bepaald niet minderen en uit elke getuigenis kunnen mensen zoals jij en ik, misschien nog tips halen die ons verder kunnen helpen. Je zal het misschien niet verwachten maar jouw berichtje was in ieder geval voor mij een enorme vorm van herkenning!

----------


## Geram

@ Jacqueline,

Dapper van je dat je nu clean bent, het zal een strijd zijn geweest en ik moet Annemieg gelijk geven dat het niet over is bij het nulpunt HELAAS.
Wil je ook niet ontmoedigen maar het is gewoon een feit dat de afkickverschijnselen nog lang kunnen aanhouden.
Ik ben nu ruim 6 mnd clean maar ben er nog lang niet. De spierpijnen komen regelmatig terug, het zweten, erge spanning, heel erg nerveus en overgevoelig voor geluid en licht. Ik huil nog veel en voel nog steeds geen blijdschap. Maar ik heb angst voor de angst bij gekregen en dat is ook een hel. Lang niet iedereen heeft dat hoor en dat hoeft ook niet te gebeuren.
Het erge moe zijn en geen zin om iets te gaan doen is er ook nog. Voordeel van jou is dan dat je je werk hebt, dat is een goede afleiding.
Ook ik heb uitslag op mn gezicht, echt vervelend. Het slapen word ietsje beter.
Volhouden is de eerste vereiste!!!
Hoop dat het stukje bij beetje beter met je gaat en superfijn dat je een lieve vriend hebt die je steunt!!!

Geram

----------


## JacquelinevM

Dank jullie voor jullie reactie,fijn om wat te lezen. Ik ben weer begonnen met de medicatie, ik zit weer op de halve van de 20 Mg paroxetine, dus 10 Mg en dat gaat gelukkig goed. Niet normaal wat een hel was dat ! Dit is echt te heftig voor mij, ik heb sinds 2 jaar een nieuwe leidinggevende baan wat ik super leuk vind en daar kan ik dit echt niet gebruiken . Echt heftig zeg. Nou ik wil mijn leven nog even leuk meemaken voor zolang ik er nog mag zijn. Ik blijf voorlopig een paar weken op die halve en dan maar uiteindelijk naar dat kwartje, want daar ging het ook nog aardig op. Maar nooit meer naar dat gevoel zeg ! Of je wereld vergaat ! Echt petje af voor jullie dat jullie al zover zijn, echt knap . Maar dan maar een leven op de pillen, dood ga ik toch, maar dan in ieder geval met een smile op mijn gezicht.QUOTE=Geram;98281]@ Jacqueline,

Dapper van je dat je nu clean bent, het zal een strijd zijn geweest en ik moet Annemieg gelijk geven dat het niet over is bij het nulpunt HELAAS.
Wil je ook niet ontmoedigen maar het is gewoon een feit dat de afkickverschijnselen nog lang kunnen aanhouden.
Ik ben nu ruim 6 mnd clean maar ben er nog lang niet. De spierpijnen komen regelmatig terug, het zweten, erge spanning, heel erg nerveus en overgevoelig voor geluid en licht. Ik huil nog veel en voel nog steeds geen blijdschap. Maar ik heb angst voor de angst bij gekregen en dat is ook een hel. Lang niet iedereen heeft dat hoor en dat hoeft ook niet te gebeuren.
Het erge moe zijn en geen zin om iets te gaan doen is er ook nog. Voordeel van jou is dan dat je je werk hebt, dat is een goede afleiding.
Ook ik heb uitslag op mn gezicht, echt vervelend. Het slapen word ietsje beter.
Volhouden is de eerste vereiste!!!
Hoop dat het stukje bij beetje beter met je gaat en superfijn dat je een lieve vriend hebt die je steunt!!!

Geram[/QUOTE]

----------


## JacquelinevM

Verkeerde vakje getypt hihi sorry

----------


## Heleen66

Wat één grote bak ellende.....ik maak op dit moment hele moelijke dagen door. Ik voel me zo ontzettend beroerd, huilbuien, angstig, zweten, onrustig, slecht slapen. Vreselijk, echt vreselijk, of er een monster in mij zit. Mijn bed is mijn grootste vriend nu. Ik ben ook weer herstart met de supplementen van de weg terug. Deze gebruikte ik alleen nog maar heel af en toe. Nou ik kan je zeggen, hoppa, ze glijden er allemaal met een noodgang weer in, dan wil je wel hoor!

Het ging maanden goed met mij en dacht dat ik zo wel door kon gaan. Ja ik weet waar de fout ligt, ik ben te snel naar beneden gegaan, heb de max 10% reductie regel aan mijn laars gelapt en ben gewoon 1mg per 3 weken naar beneden blijven gaan....stom......stom....een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee toch! Wie niet luisteren wil zal moeten voelen, nou die boodschap is mij nu wel duidelijk geworden! 

Dat neemt nu niet weg dat ik even in een zwart gat zit, tranen met dikke tuiten die niet te stoppen zijn, me zo ziek voelen van deze laatste afbouwstap. Van 6 naar 5mg ging nog net wel, maar van 5 naar 4mg.....daar ging het mis. Ik ben gisteren weer begonnen met het nemen van 5mg en hoop hierop te stabiliseren en dan ga ik het echt verder met de 10% regel;
5--4,5--4,1--3,7--3,3--3--2,7--2,4--2,2--1,9--1,7--1,6--1,4--1,3--1,1--1--0,9--0,8--0,7--0,6--0,5--

De schrik zit er goed in, komt het ooit goed, kom ik er ooit vanaf?

Liefs,
Heleen ✨

----------


## Geram

@Heleen,
Och meis, wat naar. En het is idd een hel.
Voel met je mee hoor. En goed dat je weer even terug bent gegaan en vanaf daar met 10% afbouwen.
Ik heb het zelfs met 5% moeten doen.
Het word minder maar het kost nog heel veel tijd. Ook ala je op nul staat ben ik bang.
Ik ben nog aan het sukkelen en word er soms wanhopig van.
Mn psych wil me weer aan da hebben vanwege mn angst maar heb nog geweigerd.
Heb ook last van de lorazepam, als ik die per ongeluk een paar uur later neem word ik zoo beroerd, vreselijk.
En als ik meer neem vanwege de angst word ik depressief.
Ik weet ook niet wat ik daarmee aanmoet.
Ik wens je veel sterkte en doorzettingsvermogen. Ik deel in je leed.
Liefs Geram

----------


## Heleen66

@Geram

Lief van je! Heb nu echt even alle morele steun nodig. Ik baal er zo ongelofelijk van. Heb net uit zitten rekenen.....voordat ik op nul sta ben ik nog 66 weken (iedere afbouwstap dan in 3 weken genomen, kan natuurlijk ook nog zo zijn dat ik dit ook niet red en nog meer weken ertussen moet gaan plaatsen) onderweg. Maja, als je daar dan weer weinig last van kan ondervinden, dan moet het maar hè! Ik ben het alleen zo beu om iedere dag weer geconfronteerd te worden met die paroxetine vloeistof. Had zo mijn zinnen gezet op het stoppen voor het einde van dit jaar, helaas.....moet nog meer geduld hebben. En wat naar om te lezen dat ook na het 0-punt er nog zoveel op je pad kan komen. Ook niet echt bemoedigend hoor. Maar ik geloof wel in het zelfgenezend vermogen van je lichaam. Ik ga duimen voor mezelf dat deze stappen na het 0-punt goed te doen zijn. 

Maar hey, jij bent er al vanaf! Hoe goed is dat! Hou vol, alsjeblieft hou vol! En tja, die Lorazepam is ook een vreselijk middel. Hier ben ik dan weer vanaf, ook hels maar ik heb het gered. Kijk nog eens hiernaar: http://www.benzo.org.uk/amisc/dutchmanual.pdf

Liefs van mij, Heleen xx

----------


## Geram

@Heleen,
Ik heb ook zo vaak het afbouwen moeten uitstellen door nog langzamer te gaan. Wanhopig werd ik ervan.
Ik ben vanaf 15 mg in anderhalf jaar tijd afgebouwd, duurde zoooo lang!
Zoveel verschijnselen gehad, alle denk ik wel maar de angst kwam net voor het nulpunt, echt naar. En zit daar nog in, ga ervoor in therapie. En weiger nieuwe ad
Heel veel sterkte en kracht en probeer afleiding te zoeken in wat je altijd leuk vond om te doen.
Dank voor de lora site!

Lieve groet.Geram

----------


## klaasvg

> Dank jullie voor jullie reactie,fijn om wat te lezen. Ik ben weer begonnen met de medicatie, ik zit weer op de halve van de 20 Mg paroxetine, dus 10 Mg en dat gaat gelukkig goed. Niet normaal wat een hel was dat ! Dit is echt te heftig voor mij, ik heb sinds 2 jaar een nieuwe leidinggevende baan wat ik super leuk vind en daar kan ik dit echt niet gebruiken . Echt heftig zeg. Nou ik wil mijn leven nog even leuk meemaken voor zolang ik er nog mag zijn. Ik blijf voorlopig een paar weken op die halve en dan maar uiteindelijk naar dat kwartje, want daar ging het ook nog aardig op. Maar nooit meer naar dat gevoel zeg ! Of je wereld vergaat ! Echt petje af voor jullie dat jullie al zover zijn, echt knap . Maar dan maar een leven op de pillen, dood ga ik toch, maar dan in ieder geval met een smile op mijn gezicht.


Jacqueline, ik ben hier niet erg aktief meer maar moet tich even reageren!
In je eerte post schreef je dat je clean was en hoe blij je daar mee was. Ik las niets over je afbouwschema, en ik dacht meteen" ojee die is gewoon gestopt en voelt zich nu goed en denkt dat ze er vanaf is".
En inderdaad lees ik in je vervolgpost dat je "die hel" niet kon verdragen en weer begonnen bent met een halfje (10mg ?). en ooit overweegt om weer naar "een kwartje" te gaan (5 mg) of anders maar te blijven slikken...

En daarmee heb je blijkbaar het hele punt van veilig afbouwen gemist. Lees hiervoor deze thread nog eens goed door, het gaat erom om uiterst langzaam af te bouwen. Stappen van 5 mg zijn veel en veel te groot, maken je doodziek en eindigen in derdaad meestal tot een doorstart of in mijn geval jarenlnage arbeidsongeschiktheid.

Ik denk dat het niet slecht is dat je weer begonnen bent, en de keus om te blijven slikken ligt bij jou. MAar het is ECHT geen kwestie van "dood ga je toch"... de langetermijneffecten zijn neit te overzien en wil jij hier echt tot je dood aan vast zitten, enkel en alleen om de withdrawals eindeloos voor je uit te schuiven? Zeker nu je een echte liefde gevonden zegt te hebben?

Mijn advies zou zijn: stabiilseer op die 10 mg en maak een plan voor een super langzame afbouw, met de suspensievorm of de speciale afbouwstrips die sinds vorig jaar op aanvraag leverbaar zijn. Annemie kan je er ook meer over vertellen!

----------


## JacquelinevM

Beste Klaas kan jij me dan ook vertellen dat als ik eenmaal langzaam ben afgebouwd dat het mij wel goed afgaat, nee. Ik snap de zin van langzaam afbouwen, maar ik lees van vele, ook van Annemieg, dat het haar nog steeds niet helemaal goed afgaat , dat het nog steeds vermoeiend is soms, en dat na 1,5 jaar. Die tijd is mij te kostbaar om in een dip te gaan zitten, niet nu. Het heeft me altijd goed geholpen de medicatie , ben er een heel ander mens door geworden, en ja met de nodige bijwerkingen. Maar dit trek ik niet, en ik wil zeker niet weer thuis komen te zitten dat vertik ik, i love my job . Fijn dat je reageert Klaas, ik miste je al ;-)

----------


## JacquelinevM

Ohja Klaas en de suspensie vorm reageerde ik helemaal niet goed op, maar damn, dat gevoel die toestand gun je toch niemand niet, waarom niet op een halve dosis blijven zitten dan

----------


## JacquelinevM

Beste geram, als ik jou verhaal zo lees is dat toch ontmoedigend voor mensen om te stoppen . Als je nog jaren moet tobben om ervan af te komen en te hopen dat je er vanaf blijft. Echt ik gun het iedereen van harte, maar dit is toch kut. Stel dat we nu echt ditgene nodig hebben om beter te functioneren, waarom dan niet? Jezelf alleen maar in de weg zitten, continue strijd leveren. Ik snap best dat we als we er 1maal in zitten sterk willen zijn om door te zetten, we zijn tenslotte de beste denkers haha. Ik slik nu +- 10 jaar ben nu bijna 48, ik denk dat ik tot mijn 67ste doorga, verhuis naar het buitenland en dan aan mijn afkick ga beginnen haha. Ik werk nl 38 uur en heb een leidinggevende functie, hoe ga je dat doen? Nou ik weet het niet, zelfs niet met heeeeel langzaam afbouwen, want wees eerlijk, kut is het met alle mogelijke manieren dan ook. Groetjes Jacqueline

----------


## Geram

@ jacqueline,

Ik begrijp deze reactie, heb zo vaak getwijfeld maar toch vastgehouden aan wat Klaas en Annemie vertelde.
En ik moest stoppen van de psych, kreeg teveel lichamelijke klachten die echt heel naar waren.
Psych zei" ze zijn niet meer goed voor je hersenen". Dus ik moest wel.
En ja, nu is het nog niet fijn.
Heb erge angst maar daar ga ik weer voor in therapie.
Ik hoop ze weer onder controle te krijgen.
En dat is iid niet bemoedigend voor mensen die aan het afbouwen zijn maar niet iedereen krijgt dezelfde verschijnselen.
Maar blijven slikken mn de ssri' en zeker de paroxetine is slecht voor je hersenen.
Mn apotheker zei verleden week nog, " paroxetine is een killer", kun je beter als het niet anders kan tca's nemen.
Maar je moet dien wat jij wilt hoor.

Lieve groet Geram

----------


## Heleen66

Hallo alle mede afbouwers, hier even een update van mij. Het gaat nog steeds goed beroerd met me. Ik ben mijn te snelle afbouwstappen nog te boven aan het komen. Ik zit nu 13 dagen weer terug op 8mg. Een paar dagen geleden wilde ik nog terug naar 10mg maar ik vond en vind nog steeds dat ik die 8mg de kans moet geven om weer op te stabiliseren. Anders ga ik te veel wisselen en dat is niet goed. Omdat ik al wat wisselingen heb gehad de laatste weken durf ik dit nu dus ook niet te doen. En ik heb mij goed gevoeld eens bij 8mg. Naast dat ik te snel ben gegaan in de afbouw heb ik denk ik ook last van de opbouw. 

Gisteren en eergisteren ging het iets beter met me maar vandaag lig ik weer de hele dag in bed. Geen paniekaanvallen meer maar wel een heel erg paniekerig en angstig en gespannen gevoel is wat mij weer pakt vandaag. Enorm moe, zeg maar uitgeput. Duizelig/licht in mijn hoofd en huilbuien zijn toch wel erg aanwezig! Een zwaar hoofd dat somber aanvoelt. Harde geluiden niet kunnen verdragen. Kortom ik voel me over het algemeen goed klote. 

Ik heb vandaag weer eens het forum doorgelezen en het stemt me allemaal erg verdrietig wat ik toch allemaal lees. Het ziet er zo uitzichtloos uit en het gaat nog zo lang duren voordat ik er vanaf zal zijn en dan nog duurt het 1 á 2 jaar voordat je lichaam weer helemaal herstelt is. Op dit moment heb ik 1 prioriteit....en dat is weer stabiel worden, tranen lopen op dit moment over mijn wangen. Ik voel me zo ongelofelijk beroerd en ik wil er zo graag vanaf. Maar ik ben bang, heb zo'n angst. Ik weet dat deze angst voortkomt uit de Paroxetine en dat ik ditzelf niet ben, maar toch.......ik heb het even heel erg moeilijk. Ik voel me zo enorm gevangen in mijn lijf door een een of ander chemisch goedje wat in mijn lijf zit. Niet met kunnen en ook niet zonder. Soms wil ik de strijd opgeven, eerst maar stabiliseren en daarna nooit meer afbouwen. Ik ben het zo zat!

Heb op dit moment ook zo'n angst dat ik me niet meer beter ga voelen dan dat ik vandaag doe, het duurt allemaal zo lang. Ik baal en mij stemming is ver beneden nul. Zeg me alsjeblieft dat het gaat lukken dat stabiliseren. Ik heb even alle steun nodig nu. Hoeveel dagen moet ik nog door voordat ik me echt wat beter ga voelen, wat een hel!

Liefs, Heleen

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hallo Heleen,

ik heb exact dezelfde verschijnselen als jij en af en toe wil ik ook de moed opgeven vooral als de angst de kop op steekt.
ik zit nu 3 weken op 4 Mg. en ben nog niet gestabiliseerd. Bij 10, en 9 en 8 enz. Mg. had jij en ook ik die verschijnselen. Het hoort er helaas dus echt bij dus tanden op elkaar want de zo'n komt echt weer tevoorschijn.
Ik schrijf bijna iedere dag op wat ik voel en probeer te achterhalen waar die angst vandaan komt. duidelijk is me wel geworden dat je er niet voor moet weglopen maar probeer te achterhalen waar het vandaan komt.Het is wel erger als de ontwenningsverschijnselen het hevigst zijn maar het zakt echt weer weg, de tijd heelt alle wonden, ook die van jou.
Heel veel doorzettingsvermogen gewenst, het gaat jou ook echt lukken.

----------


## gabry

Ik ben niet meer erg actief op dit forum, maar wil even iedereen een steuntje in de rug geven. Het is echt mogelijk om van de paroxitine af te komen. Het is mij gelukt na 10 jaar en zes keer afbouwen. Vijf keer op de manier zoals de huisartsen en apothekers voorschrijven, dat ging dus helemaal fout en ze moesten zich heel hard schamen dit aan gebruikers voor te schrijven. de zesde keer is het mij gelukt door uiterst langzaam af te bouwen. Met behulp van het programma "de weg terug". Ik ben er nu ruim vier jaar vanaf, en gebruik daarnaast absoluut geen andere middelen. Behalve een homeopatisch middel van een natuurwinkel wat onder andere st. Janskruid bevat. En uiters zelden een oxazepam maar daar is dan ook een geronde reden voor bijvoorbeeld als ik naar de tandarts moet waar ik erg bang voor ben. Mijn tandarts heeft overigens bevestigd dat de conditie van mijn gebit voornamelijk te danken is aan het jarenlange gebruik van de paroxitine, waardoor ik nu aan een bovenprothese moet, ondergebit ook maar dat durf ik niet aan in één keer.

Het is een lange weg en ik wil ook zeker niet de indruk wekken dat als je op 0 zit alles voorbij is. sterker nog het eerste jaar heeft mij veel moeite gekost om door te komen, maar ik ben ontzettend blij dat ik door heb gezet. En ja, je mist de beschermende functie van de AD, mijn vroegere angsten (lift-tunnel-kleine ruimtes) komen onherroepelijk terug. Maar dat weegt bij mij niet op tegen het verwoestende gebruik van AD.

Blijf vertrouwen houden en overtuig je zelf ervan dat het niet jij bent maar de medicatie!

Heel veel sterkte iedereen!!!!

----------


## vloerkleed

Zet het vast niet in het goede topic,maar ben wanhopig
sinds vanmorgen sta ik op de kop van de pijn,slik 6 jaar paroxetine,heb diabetes,ook door die rotzooi
en alles tintelt en brandt.Ook ben ik erg warrig,vergeet alles,denk soms dat ik dement wordt
Wie heeft dit ook?Begin me echt zorgen te maken
liefs Vloerkleed

----------


## vloerkleed

Sorry,was iets vergeten,de pijn zit in de buik
gr vloerkleed

----------


## Ingrid den Hertog

hallo "vloerkleed"
zeer toepasselijk als je aan het afbouwen bent.
probeer de informatie van alle lotgenoten op dit forum te lezen. je zult merken dat we allemaal 
nagenoeg dezelfde afkickverschijnselen hebben
de belangrijkste tip is heel heel heel langzaam afbouwen
lees wat Klaas daarover schrijft!

heel veel sterkte, alle lotgenoten op dit forum leven met je mee!!!

----------


## vloerkleed

Lieve ingrid
Was iets vergeten,ben niet aan het afbouwen en toch die vreselijke buikpijn
Dus het hoort er wel bij?Wordt een beetje wanhopig,ook 8 kg afgevallen en denk soms dat ik dement wordt
gr vloerkleed

----------


## vloerkleed

Dag
mijn naam is Annie en ik sta op de kop van de buikpijn.Ben geprikt op suiker en de meter geeft 15 aan,slik ook paroxetine
Ik kan niet stil zitten van de pijn in mijn onderbuik en ben misselijk
Kan dit komen van de paroxetine,slik 20 mg al 6 jaar,ben 8 kg afgevallen
gr Annie

----------


## vloerkleed

[QUOTE=vloerkleed;99025]Dag
mijn naam is Annie en ik sta op de kop van de buikpijn.Ben geprikt op suiker en de meter geeft 15 aan,slik ook paroxetine
Ik kan niet stil zitten van de pijn in mijn onderbuik en ben misselijk
Kan dit komen van de paroxetine,slik 20 mg al 6 jaar,ben 8 kg afgevallen
gr Annie[/QUO
zo,zie nu dit berichtje,mijn zoon is erg ongerust over mij en heeft dit geplaatst,hij heeft het net opgebiecht
Maakt zich erg ongerust,die lieverd,heet dus annie,maar het blijft vloerkleed hoor.Sorry voor de verwarring
liefs Vloerkleed

----------


## vloerkleed

Jammer dat er niemand reageerd,heb nog steeds vreselijke buikpijn,in de onderbuik,ook tintelingen,en nu al 10 kg afgevallen.Kan niks met mijn HA,voel me echt beroerd,ook mijn fibromyalgie is weer terug.Misschien meer slikken wat ik eigenlijk liever niet doe
Hoop dat ik nu een antwoord krijg
liefs vloerkleed

----------


## Raimun

> Jammer dat er niemand reageerd,heb nog steeds vreselijke buikpijn,in de onderbuik,ook tintelingen,en nu al 10 kg afgevallen.Kan niks met mijn HA,voel me echt beroerd,ook mijn fibromyalgie is weer terug.Misschien meer slikken wat ik eigenlijk liever niet doe
> Hoop dat ik nu een antwoord krijg
> liefs vloerkleed


Hoi , ( met HA bedoel je Huisarts ? veronderstel ik !! ) 
in België ga je dan gewoon naar 'n andere arts .. huisarts ..of specialist...indien nodig !!
In Nederland ligt dat anders vermoed ik ?

Indien ik zo'n buikpijn had , als jij hier vertelt !! zou ik gewoon naar het ziekenhuis gaan in spoedopname !! 
Waarschijnlijk gaan ze daar wel op de gepaste manier reageren !!
en de mogelijke oorzaak kunnen vinden !! 
Hoop ik voor jou !! 
groeten .. en sterkte

----------


## vloerkleed

Hier nog even vloerkleed
Bij de HA geweest,viel steeds meer af,van de 64 kg nu naar de 54 kg.Oook nog steeds buikpijn onder in de buik,wordt nu ook echt magerVolgende weeg naar de internist,begin echt te balen,mis mijn sport,ben lelijk van de magerheid,hm,en kan nauwelijks met mijn hond uit,gelukkig heb ik veel vriendenWoensdag naar de GGZ,schiet je ook niks van op en 16 october pas naar de internist,hou jullie op de hoogte
gr Vloerkleed

----------


## klaasvg

Mijn patientverhaal staat nu online, ik nodig iedereen uit om er een reactie onder te schrijven met je eigen ervaring.

http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/aando...xat/item113502

Klaas

----------


## groningen

> Mijn patientverhaal staat nu online, ik nodig iedereen uit om er een reactie onder te schrijven met je eigen ervaring.
> 
> http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/aando...xat/item113502
> 
> Klaas



Beste Klaas,

Bedankt voor je bericht, het komt op het goede moment!
Mijn vriend wil verder afbouwen met de paroxetine (hij zit nu nog op 5 mg) en voor hem is dit een mooie manier! 
Zijn arts is er geen voorstander van (met 5 mg kun je gewoon stoppen, dat werkt toch niet), kende Cinderella niet, maar heeft hem uiteindelijk toch twee afbouwstrips van 5 mg voorgeschreven. 
Ik ken jouw ervaringen en denk dat twee maanden erg kort is, maar wat zou jij aanraden? Ik zou het heel jammer vinden dat de twee maanden afbouwen zo slecht bevallen dat hij snel weer aan de ad begint.

Groet,
Groningen

PS. Het is erg stil in de topic, ik ben ontzettend benieuwd hoe het met iedereen gaat!!

----------


## klaasvg

Beste Groningen,

Fijn dat je iets hebt aan mijn bijdragen!
Ik begrijp dat je vriend al aan het afbouwen si en nu op 5 mg zit. Wat was zijn medicijn historie en hoe is hij afgebouwd?
Wat je zegt over zijn "arts" is weer hemeltergend, soms denk ik wel eens dat ze zich expres van de domme houden! Er is meer dan genoeg verschenen in diverse media en medische tijdschriften over de extreme afbouwproblemen van Paroxetine/Seroxat en ook moet ene arts heel goed het odnerscheid maken tussen de originele indicatie van voorschrijven, terugkeer van oude klachten en ontwenningssyndroom.
En dat een bepaalde dosis van zeg 5 mg weinig of neits meer doet wil niet zeggen dat je daar mee kan stoppen want je zenuwstelse kan er nog wel degeijk aan verslaafd zijn, ook als je het angst/depressie remmende effect al niet meer voelt.

De enorme afbouwproblemen van Seroxat/Paroxetine zijn reeds jaren geleden belicht in diverse internationale media, en ook de schaamteloze manier waarop fabrikant GlaxoSmithKline het ontwenningssyndroom heeft gedefinieerd als "terugval" en alle hulp aan slachtoffers geweigerd heeft:

http://www.theguardian.com/theobserv...res.magazine37
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2....lifeandhealth
www.theguardian.com/news/2002/jul/27/uknews

Laat dat maar eens zien aan zijn arts!!!
In de laatste publicatie staat onder meer dat Seroxat juist bovenaan staat in de lijst van afkickverschijnselen, en dit was dus 12 jaar geleden reeds bekend. Het heeft ook in Medisch Contact gestaan, daar ging het ook over de afbouwstrips en dat is een tijdschrift dan in principe alle artsen behoren te lezen:

medischcontact.artsennet.nl/actueel/nieu...gsverschijnselen.htm

Ik vind 2 maanden inderdaad kort, maar hoe reageert hij tot nu toe op het afbouwen? 
Een alternatief voor de afbouwstrips is overigens de suspensievorm waarmee nog makkeijker en flexibeler gedoseerd kan worden , waarmet de strips het afbouwtraject to min of meer vast ligt, tenzij meerdere strips parallel naast elkaar gebruikt worden.

Ik zou altijd adviseren om de dosisverlagingen niet groter dan 10% te houden, minimaal 3 weken te wachten met een volgende verlaging en niet stoppen tot je op een halve milligram bent aangekomen, dus ongeveer 5% van de kleinste standaarddosis vn 10 mg.

Veel sterkte voor hem met het afbouwtraject!
Klaas

----------


## groningen

Hallo Klaas,

Dank je voor je snelle reactie!
Afbouwen is een bijzonder traject hier. Hij is langere tijd al bezig met afbouwen in stappen van 5 mg, hij komt van 20 mg. Begin dit jaar is hij van 10 naar 5 gegaan en dat heeft lang (maand of 8) geduurd voordat het weer enigszins stabiel was. Ik heb, na alle verhalen hier gelezen te hebben, geadviseerd om kleinere stappen te nemen, maar de arts adviseerde anders...
Nu dus op mijn aanraden wordt de 5 mg in kleinere stapjes afgebouwd, maar 2 maanden lijken me gewoon weinig. Helaas krijgt hij er geen afbouwstrips bij, want de theorie van de arts: als je echt wilt stoppen, doe je dat gewoon, dan ga je het niet stapje voor stapje doen. Tja...

Wat misschien een tip is voor anderen: sinds hij 5-htp gebruikt, voelt hij zich een stuk beter! Ik heb op internet meer goede reacties van anderen gelezen. Mijn vriend heeft met name last van angsten en dit zorgt ervoor dat hij wat opgewekter is en meer energie heeft.

Goed weekend!

Groeten,
Groningen

----------


## klaasvg

Hallo Groningen,

Het is me helaas duidelijk dat de begeleiding door de voorschrijvend arts (huisarts of psychiater?) echt volkomen waardeloos en ondeskundig is!!!
De stap van 10 naar 5 is al vele te groot en dat is ook de verklating dat het zolang heeft geduurd voordat hij weer stabiel was. Alle grote online support groepen en ervarinsdeskundigen adviseren om dosisreducties van maximaal 10% te doen en dan misntens 3 weken te wachten. Dus komende van 10 mg dient de volgende dosis misntens 9 mg te zijn (-10%).

Van 10 naar 5 mg is al een verlaging van 50% en dus veel te veel. Besef altijd: het gaat hier niet om "terugval" maar om het vermogen van het zenuwstelsel om neurotramsitters , met name serotonine in de juiste hoeveelheden aan te maken en te reguleren. Deze funcite is jarenlang door het middel overgenomen en daarom kan abrupt stoppen je met een ernstig ontregelde serotonine huishoudeing achterlaten en dat veroorzaakt de extreme en bizarre symptomen.

Zijn opmerking van "als je echt wilt stoppen, doe je dat gewoon, dan ga je het niet stapje voor stapje doen" snijft geen enkel hout en vind ik alleen maar getuigen van een bijna misdadige nalatigheid! Het "gewoon stoppen" leidt er in de parktijk alleen maar toe dat mensen heel erg ziek worden en na weken- of maandenlange arbeidsongeschiktheid hierdoor uit pure ellende maar weer teruggrijpen naar de pillen en daarmee de gebruikersduur nog verder verlengen en hun lichaam steeds weer een klap geven.
Het idee achter langzaam afbouwen is in deze presentatie in Jip en Janneke taal uitgelegd. Het is ook van prof. Peter Groot die ook aan de afbouwstrips heeft meegewerkt:

http://www.sympopna.nl/presentatiemhe/ip2.pdf

Als zijn arts voet bij stuk blijft houden - en helaas kunnen artsen ontzettend arrogant en eigenwijs zijn - en blijft weigeren zich in te werken en goede assistentie te verlenen zou ik een klacht indienden en daarna vheel snel een andere arts zoeken! 
Makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan maar dit is gewoon zijn kans op een medicijnvrije toekomst saboteren! En ik heb daar eigenijk geen woorden voor.

Je bent waarscijnlijk al goed ingelezen maar de Amerikaanse website paxilprogress.org geeft in de sticky threads erg goede uitleg. Die zou ik zeker goed bestuderen.

Over Paxil:
http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/...ead.php?t=8660

Afbouwtechnieken Paxil (belangrijk!!!)
http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/...ead.php?t=8665

Ik weet overigens niets over 5-HTP, ik heb vele supplementen geprobeerd maar geene rvan gan enige verlichting. 5-HTP heb ik echter nooit gebruikt.

Klaas

----------


## vloerkleed

Heb 7 jaar paroxetine geslikt zonder maagbeschermer,is me nooit verteld,nu sta ik op de kop van de buikpijn
Zit nu aan de vloeibare om af te bouwen maar wat heb ik het zwaar,alles tintelt en brandt,10 kg afgevallen
wie kan me helpen,voel me echt doodziek en de HA weet van niks,slik nog steeds de vloeibare 20 mg,is dit wel hetzelfde dan de tabletvorm?
Ook ben ik erg warrig,vergeet veel
Hoop dat ik antwoord krijg
gr een wanhopige Greet

----------


## groningen

Ik wil nog even een update geven over het afbouwen met de afbouwstrips van Paroxetine. Mijn vriend is inmiddels ruim twee weken bezig (van 5 naar 0 mg in 56 dagen) en zit nu op 3,5 mg. Hij merkt natuurlijk wel dat hij mindert, maar de heftige klachten die hij eerder had met de stappen van 5 mg zijn er nu gelukkig niet.
Hij heeft een recept gekregen voor twee strips, dus in twee maanden afbouwen en ik denk dat drie maanden beter zou zijn geweest, maar op deze manier is het nog goed te doen. 

Klaas, ik weet niet of je hier nog wel eens meeleest, maar je advies voor de afbouwstrips is echt goud waard! Ik hoop dat iedereen die wil afbouwen dit kan lezen en de strips bestelt, want het werkt echt heel fijn. Geen pillen knippen, kleine stapjes, iedere dag afgepast, echt super.

Ik begrijp niet dat niet alle artsen hiervan op de hoogte zijn!

Groeten,
Groningen

PS. Vloerkleed, ik las net pas je bericht. Ik hoop dat het inmiddels beter gaat met je.

----------


## groningen

Dag allemaal,

Inmiddels is mijn vriend begonnen aan de laatste week van het afbouwen. (De laatste 0,5 mg)
Al gaat het op en af, het afbouwen van de Paroxetine is op deze manier redelijk goed te doen. De meest vervelende klacht is het enorm slechte slapen, hij kan echt uren wakker liggen en niet meer in slaap komen. Daarvoor gebruikt hij nu slaapmedicatie.
Af en toe heeft hij het ook heel warm en is zweterig, maar die keren zijn nog op één hand te tellen. Angsten komen af en toe weer wat omhoog, maar daar heeft hij nu therapie en een ontspanningstherapeut voor. Met zo'n team om je heen, kun je in ieder geval de pieken wat opvangen.

Ik merk aan hem dat hij wat 'echter' reageert. Laatst hoorde ik hem écht lachen, ik kan het niet goed uitleggen, maar alsof hij wat uitbundiger is. Hij kijkt ook wat helderder en over het algemeen vind ik hem ook wat vrolijker. Heel fijn dus!

Wat misschien nog wel een tip kan zijn voor afbouwers: 5-htp.
In Jip-en-Janneke-taal:
Paroxetine is een serotonineheropnameremmer. Dat betekent dat het ervoor zorgt dat de serotonine in je hersenen niet opnieuw opgenomen wordt. Hierdoor heb je meer serotonine in je hersenen. Dit bedoelen mensen denk ik meestal als ze zeggen dat ze een 'tekort aan een stofje' hebben.
Andersom gedacht, zou je dus meer serotonine in je hersenen willen hebben. Je lichaam maakt serotonine van 5-htp (een aminozuur). Wanneer je 5-htp als supplement gebruikt, heb je dus meer serotonine in je hersenen.
Met het afbouwen krijgen je hersenen steeds minder serotonine en daar moet je lichaam aan wennen. Door de 5-htp hou je het serotoninegehalte wat meer in balans.
Mijn vriend heeft er veel baat bij en het is in iedere drogist te koop. Een aanrader dus! Met slechtere/drukkere dagen neemt hij een extra pil en omdat het een natuurlijk product is, kan dat op deze manier. Hij voelt zich dan een stuk rustiger. Het duurde een week of twee voordat je echt verschil merkt, maar alles gaat nét even wat makkelijker.

Groetjes,
Groningen

----------


## vloerkleed

Dag Groningen

Lees dat de 5-htp helpt bij jou vriend.Ik ben nu 8 weken zonder paroxetine en doodziek
Misselijk,tintelingen en mijn ogen en mond branden,kortom doodziek
Heb allerlei vitaminen maar ook deze helpen niet
Wil dus nu de 5-htp proberen
Hoe lang heeft jou vriend de paroxetine geslikt en hoeveel mg/
Ik heb 7 jaar 20 mg geslikt en netjes afgebouwd,maakt dus niks uit hoe je afbouwd,ziek word je toch
gr corrie

----------


## groningen

Hallo Corrie,

Wat naar dat je zoveel last hebt van het stoppen met de Paroxetine.
Mijn vriend heeft zo'n 12 jaar 20 mg gebruikt. Een behoorlijke tijd dus.

Google anders even op 5-htp, er is best veel info over te vinden.
Ik hoop dat het je helpt!

Groetjes,
Groningen

----------


## vloerkleed

> Deze klachten herken ik maar al te goed. Gister had ik een goeie dag met maar weinig klachten. Vandaag is het weer prut. Voel me down, licht in mijn hoofd, last van mijn darmen en ga zo maar door. Ik weet dat het voor een goed doel is, maar soms is het verrotte moeilijk.


Dag Marretjuh
Jou berichtje is van 8 jaar geleden maar ik ben wanhopig.Slikte 7 jaar paroxetine 20 mg,toen naar 10 mg en gestopt,nu doodziek.
last van mijn darmen,echt krampentintelingen brandende gevoelens,kortom doodziek.Was benieuwd hoelang het bij jou heeft geduurd.Hoop dat ik nog een antwoord krijg,
lieve gr,Corrie

----------


## vloerkleed

Dag Buchii

Zag al een oud berichtje van je maar was eigenlijk benieuwd hoe het met je ging
Ik ben na 7 jaar paroxetine 20 mg eerst naar 10 mg gegaan en toen gestopt
ik heb nl ook een scopie gehad en ook niks uitgekomen
Het is nu 3 maanden geleden en ben nog steeds ziek
Klachten zijn;misselijk,spierpijn,tintelingen en brandende gevoelens en diaree
Hoop op een berichtje van je
gr Corrie

----------


## vloerkleed

Dag allemaal
Zag dit de laatste berichtjes al meer dan een jaar geleden zijn,maar probeer het toch maar
Hen 7 jaar paroxetine geslikt 20 mg,toen naar 10 mg gegaan en dan gestopt,foute boel
Nu doodziek,spierpijn,tintelingen brandende gevoelens,rugpijn en 10 kg afgevallen
Ben erg benieuwd hoe het jullie allemaal is vergaan,weer terug naar de pillen of allemaal happy en gezond
Hoop dat ik wat hoor,lang houd ik dit niet meer vol
gr Corrie

----------


## vloerkleed

He 7 jaar paroxetie gesliktnetjes afgebouwd en nu al 4 maanden ziek
mijn klachten zijn,tintelingen,oren die suizen,warmte aanvallen,kortom doodziek
HA kan ik niks mee,het is al lang uit mijn lichaam,zelfd de psygiater weet het niet
Maar ik weet wel dat dit niet lang meer moet duren want dat houd ik niet vol
Ik zie dat eigenlijk niemand hier last van heeft,eigenlijk had ik gehoopt van wel
Iemand misschien een tip of raad/
gr corrie

----------


## vloerkleed

Ben hier al eerder geweest,heb nu weer een vraag over paroxetine
Na 7 jaar slikken heb ik netjes afgebouwd en nu sta ik op de kop van de buikpijn
Is dit ormaal,ook tintelingen in mond en brandende ogen
gr corrie

----------


## Bar1996

Hallo,
Ik ben sinds een week gestopt omdat ik door de bijwerkingen van paroxetine een te lage bloeddruk kreeg. Ik heb wel een jaar lang 30 mg geslikt en mijn dokter zei dat ik maar een week hoefde af te bouwen. Ik heb dus een week 15 Mg geslikt en nu ben ik gestopt maar het gaat helemaal niet. Ik heb nog nooit zulke erge huilbuien en paniekaanvallen gehad. Sommige duren echt urenlang en ik trek het echt niet goed. Maar ik wil niet weer gaan slikken want van die pillen kreeg ik veel andere bijwerkingen zoals flauwvallen en ik ga binnenkort naar het buitenland en wou er gewoon van af zijn. Heeft iemand advies?

----------


## Flogiston

Natuurlijk heeft iemand advies voor je! Om precies te zijn: jouw behandelend arts.

Die kan het beste met jou overleggen wat de juiste middenweg is tussen jouw wens (stoppen) en jouw situatie (van 15mg naar nul lukt niet).

Misschien kun je eerst naar 10mg, dan naar 5mg, dan stoppen.
Misschien kun je beter een maand 15mg blijven gebruiken en dan pas stoppen.
Misschien kun je tijdelijk overstappen op een ander middel en dat dan afbouwen.
Misschien is er een vierde mogelijkheid.

Alleen jouw arts kan dat zeggen. Onbekenden via Internet kunnen dat niet.

----------

